# Singles Social Club: It's Still 5 o'clock somewhere!



## DCTooTall

Since we've hit 309 pages on the last thread,   It's time to start Round 3.


And for those just joining in....     It looks like we've got a meet planned for Hershey Park on 7/30.      feel free to ask for details!

UPDATE:

SSC Hershey Park Meet info:

When:   July 30th.

Where:  Hershey Park located in Hershey, PA

Who:    Why us silly!  

Details:      The Park opens at 10am,   so I figured we could ATTEMPT to be there for the park opening.   Figure meet around the entrance around 9:30am.    If you plan to attend and I haven't given you my cell #,   PM me and I'll pass it along to you so that you know where we all are.

Parking is $10 at the park.   If people want to try and car-pool into the park to save $$$,   there is an outlet mall next to the park with free parking.

There is a Meal Deal you can buy at the park (or online prior) for $13 that includes a refillable souveneir cup.  (which you can always pour your beer into if you want to walk around the park with one.   )  http://www.hersheypark.com/food_and_shops/index.php


If you don't have your park tickets yet there are discount coupons available from several locations.
http://www.hersheypark.com/tickets/coupon_partners.php


There is also talk of possibly doing Knoebels Amusement park the day before since several people will be in town.   I don't have much information on that yet,   but I'm thinking either Mickey88 or Coasteraddict can figure something out and let us/me know.   I'll still be happy to be point person.


Attendee list:

DCTootall
TexasDisneyBelle (Louisa)
Lala
NJDiva
CoasterAddict
Taramoz
Mickey88
POTCAddict


----------



## Kfyr23

This should last a month or so at the rate we chat.


----------



## NJDiva

ok!! I feel like drinkin! anyone else on board??!
I am so exhausted I feel like I've face-planted into the wall everyday this week!
think I'm going with the bff to pick up her college roommate to have a few "adult beverages"


----------



## taramoz

I am subbing to the new thread!


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> This should last a month or so at the rate we chat.



Let's see...  the first thread lasted about... um...7 months.

The last one was 4 months.

so a month or 2 would keep up the trend.   



NJDiva said:


> ok!! I feel like drinkin! anyone else on board??!
> I am so exhausted I feel like I've face-planted into the wall everyday this week!
> think I'm going with the bff to pick up her college roommate to have a few "adult beverages"




Wow.... Deja Vu.   




Heh heh...  I'm such a geek.  I'm watching the old Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman series.     Watching shows from the Early 90's is a bit of a trip.   I'm amazed at how....stiff... the fashions were.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh!

  and FYI...  If you want to quote something from the previous thread,  you can.   Just click the multi-quote button on that thread,   then come over here and choose to post a reply.    At the bottom of the reply window you'll see a comment about having posts from another thread selected and being able to add them to your reply here.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi


----------



## DCTooTall

It took me awhile to realize why the music the ice cream man outside sounded familiar.


  He's playing a version  of It's a Small World After All.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It took me awhile to realize why the music the ice cream man outside sounded familiar.
> 
> 
> He's playing a version  of It's a Small World After All.



That must have been eerie until you placed it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That must have been eerie until you placed it.




It sort of was.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It took me awhile to realize why the music the ice cream man outside sounded familiar.
> 
> He's playing a version  of It's a Small World After All.



welcome to the twilight zone,, he's playing eleveator music...
you are hearing it's a small world...

next it will be main st electric light parade....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It sort of was.



Do you realize you're almost at 2000 posts? The tag fairy really needs to hit you.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> It took me awhile to realize why the music the ice cream man outside sounded familiar.
> 
> 
> He's playing a version  of It's a Small World After All.



Aaaaah, not that! (That's my special ringtone for people I don't want to talk to...I know not to race for the phone.)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> welcome to the twilight zone,, he's playing eleveator music...
> you are hearing it's a small world...
> 
> next it will be main st electric light parade....



I saw that last week and loved it! It was so fun, but still kinda retro.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Aaaaah, not that! (That's my special ingtone for people I dron't want to talk to...I know not to race for the phone.)



As in "_I wish this world was a little less small so you couldn't find me_"?


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> As in "_I wish this world was a little less small so you couldn't find me_"?


*snicker* No, more like "there's that annoyance again. Maybe if I ignore it, it will go away."


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> welcome to the twilight zone,, he's playing eleveator music...
> you are hearing it's a small world...
> 
> next it will be main st electric light parade....



If they played Baroque Hoedown I'd be running out to buy stuff just so they stuck around.



Now I've got the song stuck in my head.   I must now share the pain.

The "original" 1966 version of the song.    http://youtu.be/Ax00vnsZPKE

The They Might Be Giants "remix"  http://youtu.be/JKNaKE3oqJA


And I guess I should just include this (as a start) for completeness sake.  http://youtu.be/xzz-6HJPbU0







 (Cause we all know he has to follow the parade.)




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Do you realize you're almost at 2000 posts? The tag fairy really needs to hit you.



I know!  Scary!   But we all know the Tag Fairy won't tag me.   She's obviously not single.

I've even had to start deleting a ton of PM's because my mailbox keeps getting full.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> *snicker* No, more like "there's that annoyance again. Maybe if I ignore it, it will go away."




Ha!   But with our luck it would actually end up being like when you get stuck in the last room for 20min due to the backup.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> If they played Baroque Hoedown I'd be running out to buy stuff just so they stuck around
> 
> The They Might Be Giants "remix"  http://youtu.be/JKNaKE3oqJA
> And I guess I should just include this (as a start) for completeness sake.  http://youtu.be/xzz-6HJPbU0
> 
> 
> (Cause we all know he has to follow the parade.)
> 
> I know!  Scary!   But we all know the Tag Fairy won't tag me.   She's obviously not single.
> I've even had to start deleting a ton of PM's because my mailbox keeps getting full.


I started deleting messages I had sent first, before deleting out of my inbox. I mean, I know what I said.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I started deleting messages I had sent first, before deleting out of my inbox. I mean, I know what I said.



Yeah, and if you quote the replies as you're going back and forth you can really just keep the *last* message and have the whole conversation!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, and if you quote the replies as you're going back and forth you can really just keep the *last* message and have the whole conversation!



I agree. And it really helps keep your inbox under control.  Not like I'm getting 100's of messages a day or anything, but they do add up over time.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I started deleting messages I had sent first, before deleting out of my inbox. I mean, I know what I said.



I did that....  but it got to the point i would get a full mailbox with only incoming messages



CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, and if you quote the replies as you're going back and forth you can really just keep the *last* message and have the whole conversation!




   Unfortunately someone has a tendency to just start new threads or just wipe most of the quoted text.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I did that....  but it got to the point i would get a full mailbox with only incoming messages
> 
> Unfortunately someone has a tendency to just start new threads or just wipe most of the quoted text.



Wait...that's not me, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait...that's not me, right?


----------



## MICKEY88

looks like the honeymoon is over


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> looks like the honeymoon is over



Also looks like starting a new thread didn't cure the problem of messages popping up out of sequence. Oh well, makes for an entertaining challenge.


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?



The first weekend was bad for me, but my youngest was only 2 and they were going 6 hours away   I'm kind of an introvert, so the quiet of kidless weekends can be kind of nice.  And, we split up 3 years ago and the kids have survived all the visits in that time, so I try not to worry too much.  I'm hanging out with friends tonight and will more than likely just go to sleep early tomorrow (still tired from Disney), and then the kids will be back Sunday.  Now, if the XH takes the kids to see his parents for a week or 10 days, that *really* gets difficult....



MICKEY88 said:


> you have your friends here to lean on.. and I'm available if you need any immoral support..


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Also looks like starting a new thread didn't cure the problem of messages popping up out of sequence. Oh well, makes for an entertaining challenge.



hmm so anyways, back to the shoes, how many pairs of heels do you have...


----------



## Birdman1511

Subbing.. whats up everybody?


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Also looks like starting a new thread didn't cure the problem of messages popping up out of sequence. Oh well, makes for an entertaining challenge.



Oh well.   Gotta keep things interesting somehow.


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> Subbing.. whats up everybody?



 to the group.   

  Not much going on here.   Just working on getting our newest thread up to speed.  



MICKEY88 said:


> hmm so anyways, back to the shoes, how many pairs of heels do you have...




And have you ever seen a shoes,  stopped dead,  and said "Hello Lover!"   



(Wanna know what's sad?   Because of my job,   When I see "shoe" I actually tend to automatically read it as "Showtime East" [SHOe].    I play around with channel maps and cable channels WAY too much.)


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.
> 
> Not much going on here.   Just working on getting our newest thread up to speed.



Thank you very much!! Not much goin' on here either. The other thread was awesome thought i'd join in on the fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone.  I made it over.  Its Friday and I am NOT on call today. However, I am on call for the weekend.  Oh well, that's life. . .

Happy Friday all!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Holy Speed thread batman!!  I can't believe y'all moved into a new thread and already on page 3... wow, thats impressive!

Well for those that forgot me... Im LaLa  hailing from Northern NJ, a proud tech/disney/starwars/Harry Potter Geek...  . 

Love to drive 

Vacation 

Laugh 

Have drinks  (at 5'o clock of course)

...and hanging out with my little one


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And have you ever seen a shoes,  stopped dead,  and said "Hello Lover!"



actually yes, the day I did the photo shoot with Miss Kryptonite.

I stopped at her house to pick her and her wardrobe up, she opened the door , and as I stepped into her house she held out her foot, and said" I wore these shoes just for you"


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm so anyways, back to the shoes, how many pairs of heels do you have...



Total? A few dozen.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> And have you ever seen a shoes,  stopped dead,  and said "Hello Lover!"


No, but I've stopped dead and said other things like "I need those..." or "Cuuute."


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> The first weekend was bad for me, but my youngest was only 2 and they were going 6 hours away   I'm kind of an introvert, so the quiet of kidless weekends can be kind of nice.  And, we split up 3 years ago and the kids have survived all the visits in that time, so I try not to worry too much.  I'm hanging out with friends tonight and will more than likely just go to sleep early tomorrow (still tired from Disney), and then the kids will be back Sunday.  Now, if the XH takes the kids to see his parents for a week or 10 days, that *really* gets difficult....



Thanks!  Looks like my plan for tonight is pizza, a 12 pack of beer and my dis friends, if I start to have some weird posts later you know I made it to #12!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Total? A few dozen.



Out of curiosity I decided to count my shoes. . .ROFLMAO. . .That was a task and a half.  My current shoe count is 72 pairs. . .24 of which are sandals of some type, 2 pairs of sneakers, 24 pairs of high heeled boots and the rest are just really cute heels. . .lol.

I guess I didn't realize I had that many shoes. . .lol.  I just buy them when I see ones I love. . .


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Out of curiosity I decided to count my shoes. . .ROFLMAO. . .That was a task and a half.  My current shoe count is 72 pairs. . .24 of which are sandals of some type, 2 pairs of sneakers, 24 pairs of high heeled boots and the rest are just really cute heels. . .lol.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize I had that many shoes. . .lol.  I just buy them when I see ones I love. . .



I wouldn't even want to try counting mine!  But despite having so many I always end up in the same 3-4 pairs...  go figure


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Out of curiosity I decided to count my shoes. . .ROFLMAO. . .That was a task and a half.  My current shoe count is 72 pairs. . .24 of which are sandals of some type, 2 pairs of sneakers, 24 pairs of high heeled boots and the rest are just really cute heels. . .lol.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize I had that many shoes. . .lol.  I just buy them when I see ones I love. . .



 I am humbled. 2 dozen boots? Wow. Now you've got me curious. I'll have to do a tally when I get home from work.


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> Thank you very much!! Not much goin' on here either. The other thread was awesome thought i'd join in on the fun.



We are always happy to have new people join in the fun.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  I made it over.  Its Friday and I am NOT on call today. However, I am on call for the weekend.  Oh well, that's life. . .
> 
> Happy Friday all!





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Holy Speed thread batman!!  I can't believe y'all moved into a new thread and already on page 3... wow, thats impressive!
> 
> Well for those that forgot me... Im LaLa  hailing from Northern NJ, a proud tech/disney/starwars/Harry Potter Geek...  .
> 
> Love to drive
> 
> Vacation
> 
> Laugh
> 
> Have drinks  (at 5'o clock of course)
> 
> ...and hanging out with my little one




 you two to the new thread.  



taramoz said:


> Thanks!  Looks like my plan for tonight is pizza, a 12 pack of beer and my dis friends, if I start to have some weird posts later you know I made it to #12!!!



  I'm actually debating ordering a pizza myself.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Out of curiosity I decided to count my shoes. . .ROFLMAO. . .That was a task and a half.  My current shoe count is 72 pairs. . .24 of which are sandals of some type, 2 pairs of sneakers, 24 pairs of high heeled boots and the rest are just really cute heels. . .lol.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize I had that many shoes. . .lol.  I just buy them when I see ones I love. . .



 Then there is me.   I have 1 pair of sneakers I wear,  and 1 pair of above the ankle boots that double as my "dress shoes".

Plus 2 pairs of worn out sneakers I haven't gotten rid of.   1 I tend to use as my simple slip-on shoes when I decide to step outside or walk to the dumpster/mailbox... and the other I haven't actually worn in awhile but keep handy.


Then there was my ex-roommate who i took on a Disney trip a couple years ago.   This was before bag fees,   so we each had 2 bags we could bring.  She packed 2 bags with clothes... and I had 1 bag with all my stuff.  Then she used my "extra" bag to bring along a bag with a ton of shoes in it.....nothing else.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm actually debating ordering a pizza myself.



Just add a 12 pack of beer and we'd be on the same page!


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I wouldn't even want to try counting mine!  But despite having so many I always end up in the same 3-4 pairs...  go figure



I think I have about ten pairs total.  One pair of dress shoes, the rest are sandals, running short, bike shoes, and a pair of work boots.oh, and a pair of ski boots.
Typing on the phone is tedious, but going to bed soon, have to be up at 3:30.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>





In my defense, I would like to say that I hardly ever PM you anymore since I have like three other ways to get in touch if I want.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thanks!  Looks like my plan for tonight is pizza, a 12 pack of beer and my dis friends, if I start to have some weird posts later you know I made it to #12!!!



I'll keep you company, I'll be eating pizza and drinking  rum & Coke,

if I ever get out of work....sighhh


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Just add a 12 pack of beer and we'd be on the same page!



What kind of beer?  I brought two six packs with me, one Blue Point Hoptical Illusion and one Southampton Double White


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> What kind of beer?  I brought two six packs with me, one Blue Point Hoptical Illusion and one Southampton Double White



I am too ashamed to say it...but...I will...totally unsophisticated Miller Lite, tastes great, less filling!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll keep you company, I'll be eating pizza and drinking  rum & Coke,
> 
> if I ever get out of work....sighhh



Hurry up and join me!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

it just hit me,, everyone is amazed at how quickly we maxed the other thread..
imagine what it would be like if we didn't have so many Master Multi Quoters on here, a single post for each quote...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hurry up and join me!!!



I'm working as fast as I can..

and the offer still stands for the Pyrate Hotline #


----------



## MICKEY88

so have any of you shoe collectors ever shopped here ?/

http://www.shiekhshoes.com/


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> I am humbled. 2 dozen boots? Wow. Now you've got me curious. I'll have to do a tally when I get home from work.



I have a thing for high heeled boots. . .lol.


----------



## dismem98

taramoz said:


> I wouldn't even want to try counting mine!  But despite having so many I always end up in the same 3-4 pairs...  go figure




I'm with you...if I count the shoes you may never her from me   
And I too tend to wear the same ones most of the time.

You guys have it made.... we girls have to have shoes for everything
Gonna go get rid of some shoes in my closet tonight.
I think I just got to the point that it's overwhelming when I look at them

I'll only keep the really cute ones. Oh and the ones I really love
Wonder how many I can get rid of???


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I have a thing for high heeled boots. . .lol.



I have a thing for high heels, for those that haven't figured it out yet


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm working as fast as I can..
> 
> and the offer still stands for the Pyrate Hotline #



LOL, thanks, I would not be great company tonight!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so have any of you shoe collectors ever shopped here ?/
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/



I know you have shown this website before.  I have never shopped for shoes online ever. Mostly because I like to try them on before buying and HATE to return when they don't work out. For instance, when I buy sneakers, I usually end up trying on several dozen pair. 

That being said, this site has some EXCELLENT shoes that would be awesome in my collection.  How dare you feed the addict. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I'm with you...if I count the shoes you may never her from me
> And I too tend to wear the same ones most of the time.
> 
> You guys have it made.... we girls have to have shoes for everything
> Gonna go get rid of some shoes in my closet tonight.
> I think I just got to the point that it's overwhelming when I look at them
> 
> I'll only keep the really cute ones. Oh and the ones I really love
> Wonder how many I can get rid of???



I have been in your closet Patty. . .you probably have more shoes than the famed Imelda Marcos. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I have a thing for high heels, for those that haven't figured it out yet



Really?  I hadn't noticed. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, thanks, I would not be great company tonight!



I know what you are going thru with the seperation anxiety, I came home from work one night and my ex, and daughter were gone..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I know you have shown this website before.  I have never shopped for shoes online ever. Mostly because I like to try them on before buying and HATE to return when they don't work out. For instance, when I buy sneakers, I usually end up trying on several dozen pair.
> 
> That being said, this site has some EXCELLENT shoes that would be awesome in my collection.  How dare you feed the addict. . .lol.



as I stated earlier today, as a Pyrate Immoral support is one of my specialties..


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I am too ashamed to say it...but...I will...totally unsophisticated Miller Lite, tastes great, less filling!



I guess o have turned into a beer snob.  I did discover that they have Southampton at the ESPN Club at BW


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Just add a 12 pack of beer and we'd be on the same page!



1.  Don't do beer.   

2. Beer doesn't deliver.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> In my defense, I would like to say that I hardly ever PM you anymore since I have like three other ways to get in touch if I want.







MICKEY88 said:


>



I don't know what's worse....  Your trying to get the girls drooling with the double temptation  of shoes and chocolate?

  Or the fact I actually remember your sharing this picture before?





MICKEY88 said:


> it just hit me,, everyone is amazed at how quickly we maxed the other thread..
> imagine what it would be like if we didn't have so many Master Multi Quoters on here, a single post for each quote...



  Seriously!   

   What's even scarier is how how my post count would be by now if i hadn't perfected the multiquote art.




MICKEY88 said:


> I have a thing for high heels, for those that haven't figured it out yet



  Never really pictured you as one for heels.    do they make special heels for a  peg leg?


Oh!   you meant on the women!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> I guess o have turned into a beer snob.  I did discover that they have Southampton at the ESPN Club at BW



I will be there in 3 weeks, maybe I will give one a try!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know what's worse....  Your trying to get the girls drooling with the double temptation  of shoes and chocolate?
> 
> Or the fact I actually remember your sharing this picture before?



I think the fact that you remember that I shared this photo before


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I know what you are going thru with the seperation anxiety, I came home from work one night and my ex, and daughter were gone..



Thanks for this,


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thanks for this,



you are very welcome,  I was unemployed when my daughter was born, so I had the fortune of being Mr Mom for the first 2 years of her life, so we were close, I later dealt with the first day at the babysitters, then the first day of school, then there was the horrible move out, I freaked.. fortunately they had only moved a few blocks away, but it seemed like a galaxy away..but anyways..
getting back to you, I am a good listener if you should need to bend an ear, just don't tell anyone the Pyrate has a soft side..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> you are very welcome,  I was unemployed when my daughter was born, so I had the fortune of being Mr Mom for the first 2 years of her life, so we were close, I later dealt with the first day at the babysitters, then the first day of school, then there was the horrible move out, I freaked.. fortunately they had only moved a few blocks away, but it seemed like a galaxy away..but anyways..
> getting back to you, I am a good listener if you should need to bend an ear, just don't tell anyone the Pyrate has a soft side..



Your secret is safe with me.  <- I am not a  or a 

Sorry to hear your story, I am guessing you and your daughter are still close!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I go to the grocery store and you all go crazy. I'm going back to read the last few pages...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I go to the grocery store and you all go crazy. I'm going back to read the last few pages...



LOL, I know, I have felt this way before when I stepped away.  I just pick up where things are, I found it too hard to try to go back and catch up!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Your secret is safe with me.  <- I am not a  or a
> 
> Sorry to hear your story, I am guessing you and your daughter are still close!



yes, she now lives in Orlando, she just bought a condo last August, one bedroom is mine and she keeps asking when I'm moving in..

that is the reason I can go to WDW for 2-3 weeks at a time, nothing better than a free place to stay

last december I was down, had planned on staying for 2 weeks, then she twisted my arm to get me to stay for Christmas...

oh well, finally finished here, heading out shortly , will be back online in an hour or so..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> Subbing.. whats up everybody?


Hello!


taramoz said:


> Thanks!  Looks like my plan for tonight is pizza, a 12 pack of beer and my dis friends, if I start to have some weird posts later you know I made it to #12!!!


I'll drink with you, but I'm sticking to wine.


CoasterAddict said:


> I am humbled. 2 dozen boots? Wow. Now you've got me curious. I'll have to do a tally when I get home from work.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I don't have that many, but I'm going to count after dinner...


nurse.darcy said:


> I know you have shown this website before.  I have never shopped for shoes online ever. Mostly because I like to try them on before buying and HATE to return when they don't work out. For instance, when I buy sneakers, I usually end up trying on several dozen pair.
> 
> That being said, this site has some EXCELLENT shoes that would be awesome in my collection.  How dare you feed the addict. . .lol.


I don't like to buy online either, but I'll do it if it's a brand I've worn before and know the fit.



taramoz said:


> LOL, I know, I have felt this way before when I stepped away.  I just pick up where things are, I found it too hard to try to go back and catch up!!



I know. I'm only able to catch up because it's a few pages. I find you all too entertaining not to try...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I go to the grocery store and you all go crazy. I'm going back to read the last few pages...



Yeah I left 4 hours ago and everyone goes crazy posting.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I go to the grocery store and you all go crazy. I'm going back to read the last few pages...





Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I left 4 hours ago and everyone goes crazy posting.



Oh come on....  it's not THAT rare.    We always have our spurts of 5 pages in a couple hours....


or even 10+ pages in less than a day.



Ok...  doing some quick math....  On the last thread we AVERAGED about 3 pages a day.

Now with that,  keep in mind that often during a weekend we may stay on the same page all weekend....   and even sometimes during the week we've been known to maybe squeeze a single page out when we've been busy with holidays or Disney trips.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Ok, here's the final count as far as I can tell. 

Boots: 4 pairs
Tennis Shoes: 5 pairs
Flat shoes: 10 pairs
Heels that are sandals: 10 pairs
Other Heels: 8 pairs


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh come on....  it's not THAT rare.    We always have our spurts of 5 pages in a couple hours....
> 
> or even 10+ pages in less than a day.
> 
> Ok...  doing some quick math....  On the last thread we AVERAGED about 3 pages a day.
> 
> Now with that,  keep in mind that often during a weekend we may stay on the same page all weekend....   and even sometimes during the week we've been known to maybe squeeze a single page out when we've been busy with holidays or Disney trips.



Sorry, I guess it still surprises me because it happens so randomly.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, here's the final count as far as I can tell.
> 
> Boots: 4 pairs
> Tennis Shoes: 5 pairs
> Flat shoes: 10 pairs
> Heels that are sandals: 10 pairs
> Other Heels: 8 pairs



That's not too bad, I am impressed!


----------



## MICKEY88

Good grief. Just left the office
The cleaning people showed up as i was leaving and i got talked fast ill be bavk on in an hour or soi hope someone is still here


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> That's not too bad, I am impressed!



Thank you pretty lady! 

Now that I've finished dinner and counted my shoes, I'm going to start drinking that white zinfandel.  How are you doing?


----------



## Birdman1511

LoL... i just read the last few pages of everybody counting shoes?!. thats my comic relief for the night


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you pretty lady!
> 
> Now that I've finished dinner and counted my shoes, I'm going to start drinking that white zinfandel.  How are you doing?



Drink some for me!!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you pretty lady!
> 
> Now that I've finished dinner and counted my shoes, I'm going to start drinking that white zinfandel.  How are you doing?



LOL, I am doing good, thanks for asking.  I should probably count my shoes because I may find some I loved but have forgotten about, but I am too busy being lazy!!  So...the only time I drank wine regularly was when I was in Chile, I don't know why but for some reason the wine there just tasted better, once I was back home I was over it...


----------



## ctnurse

Ok I have caught up and found the new thread...I am already in bed so I am not getting up to count shoes....I have alot!  But we will be on a different topic tomorrow so I will not bother.  I had a rough day today at work.  So after the gym I picked up DS at school came home to only 1 glass of wine.  So desperate times call for desperate measures.....I have mixed raspberry vodka with DS strawberry kiwi capri sun...gross I know...but it will do...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> LoL... i just read the last few pages of everybody counting shoes?!. thats my comic relief for the night


You're welcome! 


Birdman1511 said:


> Drink some for me!!



No problem.  Anything for a friend.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have caught up and found the new thread...I am already in bed so I am not getting up to count shoes....I have alot!  But we will be on a different topic tomorrow so I will not bother.  I had a rough day today at work.  So after the gym I picked up DS at school came home to only 1 glass of wine.  So desperate times call for desperate measures.....I have mixed raspberry vodka with DS strawberry kiwi capri sun...gross I know...but it will do...



LOL, I love your drink concoction (spelling????), reminds me of the good old college days!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, I am doing good, thanks for asking.  I should probably count my shoes because I may find some I loved but have forgotten about, but I am too busy being lazy!!  So...the only time I drank wine regularly was when I was in Chile, I don't know why but for some reason the wine there just tasted better, once I was back home I was over it...


We need the Lazy Song. Have you guys heard that one. "Don't feel like picking up my phone, so leave a message at the tone..." 

I drink whatever's available, but (in general) I like wine for relaxing on my own. Beer for tailgating.  Liquor for going out. 


ctnurse said:


> Ok I have caught up and found the new thread...I am already in bed so I am not getting up to count shoes....I have alot!  But we will be on a different topic tomorrow so I will not bother.  I had a rough day today at work.  So after the gym I picked up DS at school came home to only 1 glass of wine.  So desperate times call for desperate measures.....I have mixed raspberry vodka with DS strawberry kiwi capri sun...gross I know...but it will do...


Sorry your day was tough.  Anything you want to vent about?


taramoz said:


> LOL, I love your drink concoction (spelling????), reminds me of the good old college days!



Is it bad that I was kind of thinking the same thing? The drink doesn't sound half bad.


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> LOL, I love your drink concoction (spelling????), reminds me of the good old college days!



In college it was beer and jungle juice for me


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> Drink some for me!!



Did you go to Star Wars weekends this year? I was there on Sunday and saw all kinds of characters. Off the top of my head I remember sand people, an alien girl I didn't recognize, and tons of stormtroopers. And I wasn't even trying to find them...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> In college it was beer and jungle juice for me



Jungle juice...that's terrible. *shudders*


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We need the Lazy Song. Have you guys heard that one. "Don't feel like picking up my phone, so leave a message at the tone..."
> 
> I drink whatever's available, but (in general) I like wine for relaxing on my own. Beer for tailgating.  Liquor for going out.
> 
> Sorry your day was tough.  Anything you want to vent about?
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I was kind of thinking the same thing? The drink doesn't sound half bad.



I will have to get some wine tomorrow....The drink tastes a little better since the ice has melted...I have a heavy mixing hand


Nope nothing else to vent...


It is too bad we all don't live closer  I have a feeling we could get into a bit of trouble if we were to go out!!!


----------



## taramoz

Birdman1511 said:


> In college it was beer and jungle juice for me



Oh, me too, but her drink was alot like my jungle juice experiences, involved finding any alcohol and a mixer!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is it bad that I was kind of thinking the same thing? The drink doesn't sound half bad.



I though it sounded tasty, and she was very inventive!


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> I will have to get some wine tomorrow....The drink tastes a little better since the ice has melted...I have a heavy mixing hand
> 
> 
> Nope nothing else to vent...
> 
> 
> It is too bad we all don't live closer  I have a feeling we could get into a bit of trouble if we were to go out!!!



I agree I think we would definitely get in some trouble as a group.


----------



## ctnurse

Do you guys remember purple passion??  What about sisco???  

And a side note for mixing capri sun  I had to cut the top off since I tried to get it out the straw hole and it just didn't work...

Wow I just re read that and it sounds horrible...


I am not responsible for any posting that I do tonight!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> It is too bad we all don't live closer  I have a feeling we could get into a bit of trouble if we were to go out!!!





Kfyr23 said:


> I agree I think we would definitely get in some trouble as a group.


I don't know what you all are talking about... ..oh, who am I kidding, ABSOLUTELY! 


taramoz said:


> I though it sounded tasty, and she was very inventive!



Mix anything with some kind of sugary frui juice and it's going to be yummy, right?


So I went to the pool today and got a little sunburned. You know that area around the front of your collarbone? Not really your chest, but right above it? Not much fun sunburned. I'm slathering on the after sun moisturizer.


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Do you guys remember purple passion??  What about sisco???
> 
> And a side note for mixing capri sun  I had to cut the top off since I tried to get it out the straw hole and it just didn't work...
> 
> Wow I just re read that and it sounds horrible...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for any posting that I do tonight!



I used to drink Boone's Farm and Mad Dog 20/20 back when I was broke they were both super cheap here.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Do you guys remember purple passion??  What about sisco???
> 
> And a side note for mixing capri sun  I had to cut the top off since I tried to get it out the straw hole and it just didn't work...
> 
> Wow I just re read that and it sounds horrible...
> 
> I am not responsible for any posting that I do tonight!



It would take forever to get all the liquid out of that little hole!  I don't have that kind of patience either. 

And I don't think I've ever had purple passion. I had to google it.


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Jungle juice...that's terrible. *shudders*



Haha believe me, i know! I couldnt agree more.. but you know.. when in rome


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Do you guys remember purple passion??  What about sisco???
> 
> And a side note for mixing capri sun  I had to cut the top off since I tried to get it out the straw hole and it just didn't work...
> 
> Wow I just re read that and it sounds horrible...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for any posting that I do tonight!



OMG, purple passion was a major part of my high school drunken nights!  I was actually talking about the passion at work today (too funny!)!!!  My first drink ever was Strawberry Hill.  Now that is some nasty stuff!


----------



## Birdman1511

Kfyr23 said:


> I used to drink Boone's Farm and Mad Dog 20/20 back when I was broke they were both super cheap here.



yeah i think i took a trip down that road a few times too lol


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It would take forever to get all the liquid out of that little hole!  I don't have that kind of patience either.
> 
> And I don't think I've ever had purple passion. I had to google it.



I googled Purple Passion and the results were definitely not an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> OMG, purple passion was a major part of my high school drunken nights!  I was actually talking about the passion at work today (too funny!)!!!  My first drink ever was Strawberry Hill.  Now that is some nasty stuff!



When I was in high school it was Beast light! $5 for 12 pack, $10 for a case.. ahhh those were the days


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> as I stated earlier today, as a Pyrate Immoral support is one of my specialties..



Immoral support is always good coming from a Pyrate. . .


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> I googled Purple Passion and the results were definitely not an alcoholic beverage.



I can only imagine!  The drink was very sweet and loaded with everclear...  I am sure the high school boys loved all of us girls drinking those!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow guys, 7 pages in 5 hours?! geeze! hahaha. All this talk abotu liquor and I didn't even start it. haha. I gotta say my poison of choice is an Adios MF. So good but they sneak up on you FAST!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know what you all are talking about... ..oh, who am I kidding, ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> 
> Mix anything with some kind of sugary frui juice and it's going to be yummy, right?
> 
> 
> So I went to the pool today and got a little sunburned. You know that area around the front of your collarbone? Not really your chest, but right above it? Not much fun sunburned. I'm slathering on the after sun moisturizer.


I wouldn't know what sunburn was cause it is raining yet again!!!


Kfyr23 said:


> I used to drink Boone's Farm and Mad Dog 20/20 back when I was broke they were both super cheap here.


Yup been there done that and don't want to try it again


Birdman1511 said:


> Haha believe me, i know! I couldnt agree more.. but you know.. when in rome



When in Rome.....or in WDW or Cancun or Vegas  you get the idea


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Don't do beer.
> 
> 2. Beer doesn't deliver.



Amen on that one!




taramoz said:


> I can only imagine!  The drink was very sweet and loaded with everclear...  I am sure the high school boys loved all of us girls drinking those!




Speaking of everclear, I have a handle and half a fifth in my freezer along with like 1/4 or 1/3 of a bottle of gentleman jack as well.


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> I can only imagine!  The drink was very sweet and loaded with everclear...  I am sure the high school boys loved all of us girls drinking those!



I bet the Guys would still love the girls drinking it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I googled Purple Passion and the results were definitely not an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I wouldn't know what sunburn was cause it is raining yet again!!!



Wish you would ship some of that rain down to us.  We're now in mandatory water rationing.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Can anyone figure out why all my posts are going to the beginning of the thread??


----------



## MICKEY88

finally home and logged on, how many shots do I have to do to get caught up on the drinking..


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wish you would ship some of that rain down to us.  We're now in mandatory water rationing.


I'll do my best


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can anyone figure out why all my posts are going to the beginning of the thread??



I know it is crazy...You are a teacher and you are going to the head of the class????

I wonder where my post will end up??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I'll do my best
> 
> 
> I know it is crazy...You are a teacher and you are going to the head of the class????
> 
> I wonder where my post will end up??



I'm so glad I'm not the only one seeing this...was beginning to think I was hallucinating and contemplating putting aside the wine glass. Now I can keep going.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one seeing this...was beginning to think I was hallucinating and contemplating putting aside the wine glass. Now I can keep going.



hmm DC started the thread, you are his favorite,, coincidence ???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> finally home and logged on, how many shots do I have to do to get caught up on the drinking..



You can just tell us what c**p you drank in college.  Ctnurse made her own concoction tonight...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can just tell us what c**p you drank in college.  Ctnurse made her own concoction tonight...



Pyrates don't go to college ??


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> LoL... i just read the last few pages of everybody counting shoes?!. thats my comic relief for the night



   Is that the female version of measuring/comparing?



ctnurse said:


> I will have to get some wine tomorrow....The drink tastes a little better since the ice has melted...I have a heavy mixing hand
> 
> 
> Nope nothing else to vent...
> 
> 
> It is too bad we all don't live closer  I have a feeling we could get into a bit of trouble if we were to go out!!!



 That's actually probably a good thing.   If we did live closer together I'm betting at least a few of us would have our own reserved holding cell in the local jail since we'd be such frequent customers.  

I'm starting to wondering how scary the end of July is going to be here in PA with everyone coming to visit.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can anyone figure out why all my posts are going to the beginning of the thread??




Oh that is odd.     I wonder if our last thread broke the board?     I noticed they finally closed the thread.


----------



## MICKEY88

ahh the tie is off, what a relief, now to make dinner..sighhhh


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> finally home and logged on, how many shots do I have to do to get caught up on the drinking..



Well I am drinking Miller Lite, so you don't have much to catch up too!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm DC started the thread, you are his favorite,, coincidence ???



hmmm...maybe...but he should have given me a hint because my tipsy tush was going insane trying to figure it out...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one seeing this...was beginning to think I was hallucinating and contemplating putting aside the wine glass. Now I can keep going.



   No quitting allowed!



MICKEY88 said:


> ahh the tie is off, what a relief, now to make dinner..sighhhh



Hold on a sec.... a   who wears a noose?!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Well I am drinking Miller Lite, so you don't have much to catch up too!



how many have you had


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Oh that is odd.     I wonder if our last thread broke the board?     I noticed they finally closed the thread.



I noticed things are still coming in out of order, I can only assume we did break something!!!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one seeing this...was beginning to think I was hallucinating and contemplating putting aside the wine glass. Now I can keep going.


Don't worry and pour yourself another glass


MICKEY88 said:


> hmm DC started the thread, you are his favorite,, coincidence ???



Where is that like button....I'm telling you there is going to be a love connection


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> tipsy tush :



now there is a visual I like..lol


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hmmm...maybe...but he should have given me a hint because my tipsy tush was going insane trying to figure it out...




Your "tipsy tush was going insane".....


   Soooooo many comments.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates don't go to college ??




I don't know, I think I went to school with a few.  Maybe they were closet pirates.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> No quitting allowed!
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on a sec.... a   who wears a noose?!



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  


I'm a Professional Pyrate..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> how many have you had



LOL, I am not counting, that would just be depressing, I am trying to be happy!!!  There is still some in the fridge, so I a not yet to #12!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know, I think I went to school with a few.  Maybe they were closet pirates.



ummm closet and Pirates,, don't go together

wannabee pirates perhaps


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, I am not counting, that would just be depressing, I am trying to be happy!!!  There is still some in the fridge, so I a not yet to #12!!!



ok so a few shots, then rum & coke


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I noticed things are still coming in out of order, I can only assume we did break something!!!



  Either that... or maybe this thread is just so active the board can't keep up and just starts throwing things wherever it can to try and get out of the weeds.   



ctnurse said:


> Don't worry and pour yourself another glass
> 
> 
> Where is that like button....I'm telling you there is going to be a love connection


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Don't worry and pour yourself another glass



Done and done. 


MICKEY88 said:


> now there is a visual I like..lol





DCTooTall said:


> Your "tipsy tush was going insane".....
> 
> Soooooo many comments.....



LOL. Hey, I'm not alone.  I've been drinking with Melissa and Tara...right ladies?


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> ahh the tie is off, what a relief, now to make dinner..sighhhh


whats for dinner...I made salmon, stir fry vegs and ravoli....


taramoz said:


> I noticed things are still coming in out of order, I can only assume we did break something!!!



It doesn't take much to confuse me on a Friday night after a couple of drinks...I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Hey, I'm not alone.  I've been drinking with Melissa and Tara...right ladies?



I got your back girl!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Either that... or maybe this thread is just so active the board can't keep up and just starts throwing things wherever it can to try and get out of the weeds.



You read that and decide to take a hammer to your computer?? Nice.


----------



## taramoz

I am relatively new to this group, but didn't DCTT say the last one averaged 3 pages/day?  We started this thread when I was at work today and I see page 10 already!!!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, I am not counting, that would just be depressing, I am trying to be happy!!!  There is still some in the fridge, so I a not yet to #12!!!


You are still making sense so you are fine.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Hey, I'm not alone.  I've been drinking with Melissa and Tara...right ladies?



Yup still drinking my raspberry vodka/ capri sun....Dont worry you are not alone

One thing about drinking alone in bed you don't have to get dressed up...I'm in my nice comfy pjs


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am relatively new to this group, but didn't DCTT say the last one averaged 3 pages/day?  We started this thread when I was at work today and I see page 10 already!!!



Because we keep getting better!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> I'm a Professional Pyrate..



  Don't Professional  usually get hung by the noose until dead?


   Are you an undead  ??



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Hey, I'm not alone.  I've been drinking with Melissa and Tara...right ladies?




So wait,   You are saying that we have a

 Trio of Tipsy tushes tonight on the thread? That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize. 

it's enough to cause someone to get tongue tied.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Don't Professional  usually get hung by the noose until dead?
> 
> 
> Are you an undead  ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait,   You are saying that we have a
> 
> Trio of Tipsy tushes tonight on the thread? That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize.
> 
> it's enough to cause someone to get tongue tied.



omg.  awesome.  many flowers for you...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You read that and decide to take a hammer to your computer?? Nice.







taramoz said:


> I am relatively new to this group, but didn't DCTT say the last one averaged 3 pages/day?  We started this thread when I was at work today and I see page 10 already!!!



We like to start things off with a bang.

Don't forget we also had bout 2-3 pages today on the old thread before we split to the new one.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Because we keep getting better!!! Woohoo!!!



 I also think it's because we keep attracting new people to the club.    we are just too irresistible.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> You are still making sense so you are fine.
> 
> 
> Yup still drinking my raspberry vodka/ capri sun....Dont worry you are not alone
> 
> One thing about drinking alone in bed you don't have to get dressed up...I'm in my nice comfy pjs



LOL, I feel so much better about the fact that I too am sitting in my PJs drinking!  It is a nice thing


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Because we keep getting better!!! Woohoo!!!


Couldn't agree more


DCTooTall said:


> Don't Professional  usually get hung by the noose until dead?
> 
> 
> Are you an undead  ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait,   You are saying that we have a
> 
> Trio of Tipsy tushes tonight on the thread? That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize.
> 
> it's enough to cause someone to get tongue tied.



I did go to the gym everyday this week...I can say I am part of the tight tipsy tushes


It is hard to keep with this thread...I am trying to book a room for the night before our trip our flight is for 640am.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> omg.  awesome.  many flowers for you...







taramoz said:


> LOL, I feel so much better about the fact that I too am sitting in my PJs drinking!  It is a nice thing




I was right.

That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> I did go to the gym everyday this week...I can say I am part of the tight tipsy tushes
> 
> 
> It is hard to keep with this thread...I am trying to book a room for the night before our trip our flight is for 640am.



I have yet to book flights for my trip in 3 weeks, I keep waiting for just a small drop in prices, but think I am not going to get it.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> I did go to the gym everyday this week...I can say I am part of the tight tipsy tushes
> 
> 
> It is hard to keep with this thread...I am trying to book a room for the night before our trip our flight is for 640am.






 I actually ended up doing priceline for my flight in march.   worked out nicely.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, I feel so much better about the fact that I too am sitting in my PJs drinking!  It is a nice thing



Sounds like a perfect evening!  I'm in bed with my laptop, iphone, tv and my drink.....only one thing missing


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> whats for dinner...I made salmon, stir fry vegs and ravoli....
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to confuse me on a Friday night after a couple of drinks...I thought I was going crazy.



too late to make anything really  good, gonna be a tomato sandwhich


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I was right.
> 
> That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize.



We are here for you...


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening!  I'm in bed with my laptop, iphone, tv and my drink.....only one thing missing



That would just make your bed all crowded and stuff.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening!  I'm in bed with my laptop, iphone, tv and my drink.....only one thing missing



With all that in your bed, I'm surprised you have room to add anything (anyone) else. I suppose that could all be shoved aside for the right distraction though. Kind of like clearing a desk...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I have yet to book flights for my trip in 3 weeks, I keep waiting for just a small drop in prices, but think I am not going to get it.



I booked about a month ago for our August trip.  I checked earlier in the week and for the 1st time the ticket prices changed...They went up.  Just don't wait too long for they will go way up!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I have yet to book flights for my trip in 3 weeks, I keep waiting for just a small drop in prices, but think I am not going to get it.



 At this point...   book.    Prices jump dramatically once you past the 14day mark,    and even this close are higher than i normally like.




ctnurse said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening!  I'm in bed with my laptop, iphone, tv and my drink.....only one thing missing



   Hmmmm....   a ?    




taramoz said:


> We are here for you...








Awwwlllll Right!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Don't Professional  usually get hung by the noose until dead?
> 
> 
> Are you an undead  ??



maybe that should have read, Pyrate Professional..LOl


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I was right.
> 
> That's tonight's totally top topic, a team of tight tipsy tushes together tonight to tantalize.



I'm going to need you to stop saying team.  I'm starting to imagine something a little too Charlie's Angels.


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> With all that in your bed, I'm surprised you have room to add anything (anyone) else. I suppose that could all be shoved aside for the right distraction though. Kind of like clearing a desk...



I like where this thread is going...


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> That would just make your bed all crowded and stuff.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> With all that in your bed, I'm surprised you have room to add anything (anyone) else. I suppose that could all be shoved aside for the right distraction though. Kind of like clearing a desk...



Nope I have a king sized bed and I could always pull up a chair for someone to hold my drink


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I have yet to book flights for my trip in 3 weeks, I keep waiting for just a small drop in prices, but think I am not going to get it.



Book. Prices are almost definitely not going down this close to your trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to need you to stop saying team.  I'm starting to imagine something a little too Charlie's Angels.



 

    Hello 's.





Birdman1511 said:


> I like where this thread is going...




   We are definately in rare form tonight.


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Nope I have a king sized bed and I could always pull up a chair for someone to hold my drink



You should finish your drink first it would be a shame to spill of it in the bed clearing. LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Nope I have a king sized bed and I could always pull up a chair for someone to hold my drink



Whoa...now someone's watching??? You are a wild woman!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....   a ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwlllll Right!



that's why you're my buddy, I like the way you think, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa...now someone's watching??? You are a wild woman!



I knew someone would go there I just wasnt going there first.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to need you to stop saying team.  I'm starting to imagine something a little too Charlie's Angels.



I think we would make some great Angels



Birdman1511 said:


> I like where this thread is going...



I like a lot of things


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> I like where this thread is going...





DCTooTall said:


> Hello 's.
> 
> 
> 
> We are definately in rare form tonight.





Kfyr23 said:


> You should finish your drink first it would be a shame to spill of it in the bed clearing. LOL



Oh, cleared a few beds, have you?  Sounds like you speak from experience...just sayin...


----------



## Birdman1511

I call dibs on Charlie!!...just sayin


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> At this point...   book.    Prices jump dramatically once you past the 14day mark,    and even this close are higher than i normally like.



AHHHH, I just booked!!!  Ok, now everything is final...


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I think we would make some great Angels
> 
> 
> 
> I like a lot of things



Hmmm...

i guess that would mean I'd end up being Bosley.... and the  as Charlie?


although,  he would probably rename the team to the "Pyrate's Wenches."


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> :
> Oh, cleared a few beds, have you?  Sounds like you speak from experience...just sayin...



When you clear a bed properly you should have plenty of supplies on stand by. Paper towels, hand sanitizer and a wet/dry vac.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I knew someone would go there I just wasnt going there first.



Just a little talk between Angels...


ctnurse said:


> I think we would make some great Angels
> 
> I like a lot of things



I think you're right. So who wants to volunteer to be Charlie??? And not you DC, these are Angels, not a harem...


----------



## DCTooTall

Well....  i've broken 2000 posts.   That's scary....


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> i guess that would mean I'd end up being Bosley.... and the  as Charlie?
> 
> 
> although,  he would probably rename the team to the "Pyrate's Wenches."



LOL, love it!!!


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> You should finish your drink first it would be a shame to spill of it in the bed clearing. LOL


That is one thing I try not to do....


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa...now someone's watching??? You are a wild woman!





Kfyr23 said:


> I knew someone would go there I just wasnt going there first.



No one is watching just holding my drinking and putting it up to my lips when necessary


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> I call dibs on Charlie!!...just sayin





DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> i guess that would mean I'd end up being Bosley.... and the  as Charlie?
> 
> 
> although,  he would probably rename the team to the "Pyrate's Wenches."



Wow, sometimes I swear we're all sharing the same thought...


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> No one is watching just holding my drinking and putting it up to my lips when necessary



I agree it is always good to stay well hydrated when you are going to be sweating a lot.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> i guess that would mean I'd end up being Bosley.... and the  as Charlie?
> 
> 
> although,  he would probably rename the team to the "Pyrate's Wenches."


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just a little talk between Angels...
> 
> 
> I think you're right. So who wants to volunteer to be Charlie??? And not you DC, these are Angels, not a harem...




That's why i'm Bosley...

He got to spend time with the harem.   Charlie never spent time with them.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow, sometimes I swear we're all sharing the same thought...


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow, sometimes I swear we're all sharing the same thought...





ctnurse said:


> That is one thing I try not to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is watching just holding my drinking and putting it up to my lips when necessary



hahaha trust me im waaaayy ahead of ya!!


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> I call dibs on Charlie!!...just sayin




You did call it first


taramoz said:


> AHHHH, I just booked!!!  Ok, now everything is final...




Glad to hear it...I feel better now!


Kfyr23 said:


> When you clear a bed properly you should have plenty of supplies on stand by. Paper towels, hand sanitizer and a wet/dry vac.



I don't even want to ask!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> AHHHH, I just booked!!!  Ok, now everything is final...


 Now you won't have to think about it anymore. 


DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> i guess that would mean I'd end up being Bosley.... and the  as Charlie?
> 
> 
> although,  he would probably rename the team to the "Pyrate's Wenches."


You know him so well...


DCTooTall said:


> Well....  i've broken 2000 posts.   That's scary....



Congrats babe...at this rate I may crack a 1000 tonight...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That's why i'm Bosley...
> 
> He got to spend time with the harem.   Charlie never spent time with them.



the time Charlie spent with the HArem , couldn't be televised..LOL did you notice how the Angels  smiled when they heard Charlie's voice


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow, sometimes I swear we're all sharing the same thought...




"Welcome to the Singles Social Club:  There's plenty of room here in the gutter."


----------



## Birdman1511

MICKEY88 said:


> the time Charlie spent with the HArem , couldn't be televised..LOL





ctnurse said:


> You did call it first
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it...I feel better now!
> 
> 
> I don't even want to ask!



Exactly.... The relationship Charlie had with the Angels was.. well, lets just say what happens behind closed doors, stays behind closed doors


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> "Welcome to the Singles Social Club:  There's plenty of room here in the gutter."



Is that the next forum name? LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the time Charlie spent with the HArem , couldn't be televised..LOL




Hmmm... wow....  I'm not sure I want to know then why the Angel's were always trying to figure out what Charlie looked like then.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> the time Charlie spent with the HArem , couldn't be televised..LOL





Birdman1511 said:


> Exactly.... The relationship Charlie had with the Angels was.. well, lets just say what happens behind closed doors, stays behind closed doors


 


DCTooTall said:


> "Welcome to the Singles Social Club:  There's plenty of room here in the gutter."





Kfyr23 said:


> Is that the next forum name? LOL



Yup, I think we've found the name of our fourth thread.


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Is that the next forum name? LOL



Sure.  At this rate i'll probably need to open it in about 3 weeks


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... wow....  I'm not sure I want to know then why the Angel's were always trying to figure out what Charlie looked like then.



Charlie was a kinky guy, he liked to be masked in the bedroom!!


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> I agree it is always good to stay well hydrated when you are going to be sweating a lot.


No comment 


Birdman1511 said:


> Exactly.... The relationship Charlie had with the Angels was.. well, lets just say what happens behind closed doors, stays behind closed doors


I like the way you think.


Kfyr23 said:


> Is that the next forum name? LOL



Sounds like a great idea


I was thinking not only can he hold my drink but he can rub my feet after wearing my heels all day...  See I was lurking all day just unable to post.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... wow....  I'm not sure I want to know then why the Angel's were always trying to figure out what Charlie looked like then.



This was the seventies...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... wow....  I'm not sure I want to know then why the Angel's were always trying to figure out what Charlie looked like then.



it was just a ploy to keep the show g rated


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I was thinking not only can he hold my drink but he can rub my feet after wearing my heels all day...  See I was lurking all day just unable to post.



LOL, just don't go counting your shoes now!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> No comment
> 
> I like the way you think.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea
> 
> 
> I was thinking not only can he hold my drink but he can rub my feet after wearing my heels all day...  See I was lurking all day just unable to post.



I'll gladly rub your feet, I've had many a woman melt after that experience


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> No comment
> 
> I like the way you think.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea
> 
> 
> I was thinking not only can he hold my drink but he can rub my feet after wearing my heels all day...  See I was lurking all day just unable to post.



You should just get a pedicure. They'll rub your feet during that and you won't even have to listen to any manly complaining...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, just don't go counting your shoes now!!!



Nope not moving out of bed unless it is to get another drink!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should just get a pedicure. They'll rub your feet during that and you won't even have to listen to any manly complaining...



real men don't complain, or at least Pyrates don't


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... wow....  I'm not sure I want to know then why the Angel's were always trying to figure out what Charlie looked like then.





ctnurse said:


> Nope not moving out of bed unless it is to get another drink!



hahaha i like your style!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, just don't go counting your shoes now!!!


It really hurts if you're tight, tipsy tush is clumsy and steps on one of those sharp heels...lol.


MICKEY88 said:


> I'll gladly rub your feet, I've had many a woman melt after that experience



Many men underestimate the power of the foot rub...


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I go to the grocery store and you all go crazy. I'm going back to read the last few pages...





Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I left 4 hours ago and everyone goes crazy posting.





bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow guys, 7 pages in 5 hours?! geeze! hahaha. All this talk abotu liquor and I didn't even start it. haha. I gotta say my poison of choice is an Adios MF. So good but they sneak up on you FAST!





taramoz said:


> I got your back girl!





ctnurse said:


> Nope not moving out of bed unless it is to get another drink!



ok seriously!!! I go out drinking and you guys have 7 pages of chatter?! ok I'm caught up for now but I'm exhausted...


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Many men underestimate the power of the foot rub...



The foot rub might be one of my most strongest and desirable qualities


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> ok seriously!!! I go out drinking and you guys have 7 pages of chatter?! ok I'm caught up for now but I'm exhausted...



Its been a good night, glad you decided to join us!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It really hurts if you're tight, tipsy tush is clumsy and steps on one of those sharp heels...lol.
> 
> 
> Many men underestimate the power of the foot rub...



not this Pyrate, ,


----------



## taramoz

Birdman1511 said:


> The foot rub might be one of my most strongest and desirable qualities



This is a good quality!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should just get a pedicure. They'll rub your feet during that and you won't even have to listen to any manly complaining...



I have the perfect solution....Just find a man that doesn't speak English then I can listen to his hot little accent and I will no idea what he is complaining about!!!  Then he can hold my drink while rubbing my feet while telling my how wonderful I am in his native tongue!!!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> not this Pyrate, ,



again, good quality,


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Many men underestimate the power of the foot rub...



I have come across a lot of women that hate having their feet even touched much less rubbed.


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> This is a good quality!



It wasnt easy, took a few years of practice to perfect it but i got it down


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> again, good quality,



satisfacti*O*n guaranteed


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I have the perfect solution....Just find a man that doesn't speak English then I can listen to his hot little accent and I will no idea what he is complaining about!!!  Then he can hold my drink while rubbing my feet while telling my how wonderful I am in his native tongue!!!



Ahhh, the nice accent...


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> I have the perfect solution....Just find a man that doesn't speak English then I can listen to his hot little accent and I will no idea what he is complaining about!!!  Then he can hold my drink while rubbing my feet while telling my how wonderful I am in his native tongue!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I have the perfect solution....Just find a man that doesn't speak English then I can listen to his hot little accent and I will no idea what he is complaining about!!!  Then he can hold my drink while rubbing my feet while telling my how wonderful I am in his native tongue!!!



The pyrate may be willing to speak in pirate tongue.  That's sort of like an accent.


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> I have come across a lot of women that hate having their feet even touched much less rubbed.



You are talking to the wrong women!  It is great....


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I have come across a lot of women that hate having their feet even touched much less rubbed.



me too, but they were all converted


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It really hurts if you're tight, tipsy tush is clumsy and steps on one of those sharp heels...lol.
> 
> 
> Many men underestimate the power of the foot rub...


Ouch  I love my tender little feet rubbed....


NJDiva said:


> ok seriously!!! I go out drinking and you guys have 7 pages of chatter?! ok I'm caught up for now but I'm exhausted...


Did you have fun?  


Birdman1511 said:


> The foot rub might be one of my most strongest and desirable qualities



sounds good to me...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The pyrate may be willing to speak in pirate tongue.  That's sort of like an accent.



the Pyrate doesn't complain, he satisfies..


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> sounds good to me...



These hands are magic!


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> You are talking to the wrong women!  It is great....



Yeah I know. I gotta keep on searching.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I have come across a lot of women that hate having their feet even touched much less rubbed.


Women either love it or hate it! I've noticed a lot of girls have a bad perception of their feet. I like mine fine. Not my favorite body part, but they'll do...


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


>


I have a lot of great ideas floating around this head of mine


MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate doesn't complain, he satisfies..





Birdman1511 said:


> These hands are magic!



I will be in Orlando in August... I like magical hands


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> These hands are magic!



I'm impressed and I haven't even seen these hands. They're going to have a lot to live up to.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Women either love it or hate it! I've noticed a lot of girls have a bad perception of their feet. I like mine fine. Not my favorite body part, but they'll do...



I would say my feet are likely not my best asset, but if a man wants to rub them...  enough said...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Women either love it or hate it! I've noticed a lot of girls have a bad perception of their feet. I like mine fine. Not my favorite body part, but they'll do...



I like my feet....should I even ask what your favorite body part is???? The boys will be all over this


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I would say my feet are likely not my best asset, but if a man wants to rub them...  enough said...



bring them to PA, a can of whipped cream, and you will be very happy


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> I would say my feet are likely not my best asset, but if a man wants to rub them...  enough said...



I love to rub my ladies feet. But I have a tough time stopping there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I have a lot of great ideas floating around this head of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Orlando in August... I like magical hands



You should take a test drive of these hands...and then give the rest of us a review...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> satisfacti*O*n guaranteed



So I am not making this up, the O grew since the first time you posted this....


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> I will be in Orlando in August... I like magical hands





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm impressed and I haven't even seen these hands. They're going to have a lot to live up to.



Look me up, I'll keep these hands well rested, yet ready. feet, neck, shoulders, back... they enjoy what they can do


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> I love to rub my ladies feet. But I have a tough time stopping there.



As you should, good man!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> So I am not making this up, the O grew since the first time you posted this....



hmm so you noticed the BIG O in my post...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I like my feet....should I even ask what your favorite body part is???? The boys will be all over this



What's your favorite body part?  This isn't really a limb, but I really like your hair color.  It looks kind of reddish in the picture.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should take a test drive of these hands...and then give the rest of us a review...


Kinda of like taking one for the team???


taramoz said:


> So I am not making this up, the O grew since the first time you posted this....


LMAO!!! I am speechless...


Birdman1511 said:


> Look me up, I'll keep these hands well rested, yet ready. feet, neck, shoulders, back... they enjoy what they can do



That is the best offer I have had in a long time


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm so you noticed the BIG O in my post...



LOL, I did notice


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> bring them to PA, a can of whipped cream, and you will be very happy


Always with the whipped cream.  If it were up to you, we'd all be really sticky. 


Kfyr23 said:


> I love to rub my ladies feet. But I have a tough time stopping there.


Nothing wrong with that. 


MICKEY88 said:


> hmm so you noticed the BIG O in my post...



No. I can't comment on this without gettting in trouble...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow! 16 pages?! not even gonna try to catch up. lol hows my drunkies doing tonight?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.Always with the whipped cream.  If it were up to you, we'd all be really sticky.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> No. I can't comment on this without gettting in trouble...



you would not be sticky at all


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> That is the best offer I have had in a long time



I promise you will not be a disappointed woman


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> I like my feet....should I even ask what your favorite body part is???? The boys will be all over this



I like a cute petite foot. 



MICKEY88 said:


> bring them to PA, a can of whipped cream, and you will be very happy



I can understand the whipped cream but thats something I have never associated with feet. LOL 


taramoz said:


> As you should, good man!



I work from head to toe then back up just to make sure nothing was missed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Kinda of like taking one for the team???



I don't know.  Is it still taking one for the team if you enjoy the experience?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.Always with the whipped cream.  If it were up to you, we'd all be really sticky.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 2.No. I can't comment on this without gettting in trouble...



1. you would not be sticky for long
2. go for it


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> satisfacti*O*n guaranteed







ctnurse said:


> I have the perfect solution....Just find a man that doesn't speak English then I can listen to his hot little accent and I will no idea what he is complaining about!!!  Then he can hold my drink while rubbing my feet while telling my how wonderful I am in his native tongue!!!



Don't forget  you need to get him sick first so that his voice gets that deep sexy sound.



ctnurse said:


> I like my feet....should I even ask what your favorite body part is???? The boys will be all over this








taramoz said:


> So I am not making this up, the O grew since the first time you posted this....







...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Always with the whipped cream.  If it were up to you, we'd all be really sticky.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> No. I can't comment on this without gettting in trouble...


He would just pour rum over it and that would solve the sticky problem...


bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow! 16 pages?! not even gonna try to catch up. lol hows my drunkies doing tonight?



Lots of drinks, foot rubs, Tara booked a flight for her upcoming trip.... a little shoe talk...Louisa, Tara and I are the next Charlie's Angels and we all have tight tushies....Did I miss anything???


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I can understand the whipped cream but thats something I have never associated with feet. LOL



women love it


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> He would just pour rum over it and that would solve the sticky problem...
> 
> 
> Lots of drinks, foot rubs, Tara booked a flight for her upcoming trip.... a little shoe talk...Louisa, Tara and I are the next Charlie's Angels and we all have tight tushies....Did I miss anything???



Still waiting on everyones favorite body part ???????


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow! 16 pages?! not even gonna try to catch up. lol hows my drunkies doing tonight?


We're good.  What are you up to?


MICKEY88 said:


> you would not be sticky at all



*raises eyebrow* Well at least Kyle still has the wet/dry vac to clean up the mess...


----------



## Birdman1511

whipped cream has many uses... in this case..best when its used for consumption


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> He would just pour rum over it and that would solve the sticky problem...
> 
> 
> Lots of drinks, foot rubs, Tara booked a flight for her upcoming trip.... a little shoe talk...Louisa, Tara and I are the next Charlie's Angels and we all have tight tushies....Did I miss anything???



a good Pyrate eats the whipped cream, rather than washing it away


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Lots of drinks, foot rubs, Tara booked a flight for her upcoming trip.... a little shoe talk...Louisa, Tara and I are the next Charlie's Angels and we all have tight tushies....Did I miss anything???



This is an excellent recap!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow! 16 pages?! not even gonna try to catch up. lol hows my drunkies doing tonight?



Let's just say that with the Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes Tantilizing The Thread Tonight, it's Totally worth reading thru the posts tonight.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *raises eyebrow* Well at least Kyle still has the wet/dry vac to clean up the mess...



See I am always thinking one step ahead.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Did you have fun?



yup, went out to Applebees with my bff and her college roommate...had a few mojitos and some much needed laughter


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We're good.  What are you up to?
> 
> 
> *raises eyebrow* Well at least Kyle still has the wet/dry vac to clean up the mess...



well if you prefer a wet/dry vac for cleanup, rather than a Pyrate, that is your loss


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm probably going to regret this.....


But i need to head to bed.   


don't have too much fun without me.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably going to regret this.....
> 
> 
> But i need to head to bed.
> 
> 
> don't have too much fun without me.



having too much fun, is like having too much money...not possible


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably going to regret this.....
> 
> 
> But i need to head to bed.
> 
> 
> don't have too much fun without me.



hahaha whaaaat??!! its just gettin started


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Don't forget  you need to get him sick first so that his voice gets that deep sexy sound.
> 
> ...


 You're going to scare him...


ctnurse said:


> He would just pour rum over it and that would solve the sticky problem...



This bed is getting awfully messy. We've gone from sticky to slippery...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're going to scare him...
> 
> 
> This bed is getting awfully messy. We've gone from sticky to slippery...



since when is slippery a bad thing


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> having too much fun, is like having too much money...not possible



You are after my heart...


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> I promise you will not be a disappointed woman


Ok I might not be able to wait until August....


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know.  Is it still taking one for the team if you enjoy the experience?


Maybe not the team but the Angels???


Birdman1511 said:


> whipped cream has many uses... in this case..best when its used for consumption


Has anyone tried the whipping cream that has the alcohol already in it!!! Very yummy...


taramoz said:


> This is an excellent recap!



Can only imagine how will I could do without the drinks.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> That is the best offer I have had in a long time



PA is closer


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably going to regret this.....
> 
> 
> But i need to head to bed.
> 
> 
> don't have too much fun without me.



We can make it, but I doubt we can keep that promise...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> You are after my heart...



that's a great place to start


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> well if you prefer a wet/dry vac for cleanup, rather than a Pyrate, that is your loss



ouch. nuff said.


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> well if you prefer a wet/dry vac for cleanup, rather than a Pyrate, that is your loss



The wet/dry vac comes to use the next day. I have a extension to help clean the ceiling and my fan.


----------



## MICKEY88

this is the first in 48 hours that my kryptonite has not dominated my thoughts..


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> Ok I might not be able to wait until August....
> 
> Has anyone tried the whipping cream that has the alcohol already in it!!! Very yummy....



My taste buds rarely get to enjoy the satisfaction of the whipped cream taste bc they're usually distracted by other things


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This bed is getting awfully messy. We've gone from sticky to slippery...



only slippery when wet!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> The wet/dry vac comes to use the next day. I have a extension to help clean the ceiling and my fan.



the Pyrate doesn't waste whipped cream


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> 1)Maybe not the team but the Angels???
> 
> 2) Has anyone tried the whipping cream that has the alcohol already in it!!! Very yummy...



1) That's more like it. Because that's something we Angels would do. 

2) I've tried it. And I press the "like" button on it's yummyness factor...


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Let's just say that with the Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes Tantilizing The Thread Tonight, it's Totally worth reading thru the posts tonight.





NJDiva said:


> yup, went out to Applebees with my bff and her college roommate...had a few mojitos and some much needed laughter


I love mojitos.  Was just talking about them today.  It hasn't been warm enough to them yet, but soon


DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably going to regret this.....
> 
> 
> But i need to head to bed.
> 
> 
> don't have too much fun without me.


Leaving so soon??? I thought you worked 3rd shift?


Birdman1511 said:


> hahaha whaaaat??!! its just gettin started


I agree


MICKEY88 said:


> since when is slippery a bad thing


No comment


MICKEY88 said:


> PA is closer


Yes true but I will be in FLA before PA.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ouch. nuff said.



I agree...again no comment!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) That's more like it. Because that's something we Angels would do.
> 
> 2) I've tried it. And I press the "like" button on it's yummyness factor...



1) I must support my fellow angels

2)  I haven't but I am intrigued...


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> :Yes true but I will be in FLA before PA.
> !




the Pyrate makes House calls


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> The wet/dry vac comes to use the next day. I have a extension to help clean the ceiling and my fan.


_the ceiling and the fan???_


MICKEY88 said:


> this is the first in 48 hours that my kryptonite has not dominated my thoughts..





Birdman1511 said:


> only slippery when wet!!



I'm so glad you joined the thread.


----------



## taramoz

Birdman1511 said:


> only slippery when wet!!



You are a nice addition to the group!


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> The wet/dry vac comes to use the next day. I have a extension to help clean the ceiling and my fan.


Ok you win....If you clean up too!



MICKEY88 said:


> this is the first in 48 hours that my kryptonite has not dominated my thoughts..





MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate makes House calls



But do you clean and bring your own supplies??????


----------



## MICKEY88

a song for the LAdies..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpApCNOn5YA


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> _the ceiling and the fan???_


_

Sometimes things get fun _


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad you joined the thread.





taramoz said:


> You are a nice addition to the group!



Thank you! I'm glad to be a part of it. ya'll are awesome! The Birdman definitely got his wings dirty tonight!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Ok you win....If you clean up too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do you clean and bring your own supplies??????



yes, & I promise I will clean you thoroughly..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> a song for the LAdies..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpApCNOn5YA



Does this remind anyone else of the Bryan Adams song from Robin Hood??


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Ok you win....If you clean up too!



Yes I clean, and cook breakfast.


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> only slippery when wet!!



Where have you been hiding???  I'm glad you joined in


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> Where have you been hiding???  I'm glad you joined in



haha thank you ive been lurking.. but no longer hiding, ive come out to play


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Does this remind anyone else of the Bryan Adams song from Robin Hood??



Yes!  I was trying to place it, that is perfect!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Does this remind anyone else of the Bryan Adams song from Robin Hood??



too funny I googled bryan adams robin hood and this ad popped up.. http://www.solesunique.com


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> yes, & I promise I will clean you thoroughly..





Kfyr23 said:


> Yes I clean, and cook breakfast.



Cleaning, cooking, foot rubs....I think I have died and gone to heaven


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> haha thank you ive been lurking.. but no longer hiding, ive come out to play


And you play nice too


taramoz said:


> Yes!  I was trying to place it, that is perfect!!!



Now I have that song running through my head....Good thing I am alone I do not have the best singing voice


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> too funny I googled bryan adams robin hood and this ad popped up.. http://www.solesunique.com



We've come full circle, we're back to shoes. I actually own something like the Kaitlyn...except in black...well, you had to know I wasn't going to be able to resist looking once the website popped up...


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> And you play nice too
> 
> 
> Now I have that song running through my head....Good thing I am alone I do not have the best singing voice



if you were with the Pyrate, rather than alone, you would be singing louder than ever before..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We've come full circle, we're back to shoes. I actually own something like the Kaitlyn...except in black...well, you had to know I wasn't going to be able to resist looking once the website popped up...



I like a woman that can't resist looking when things pop up


----------



## Birdman1511

MICKEY88 said:


> I like a woman that can't resist looking when things pop up



OOOHHH ZING!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We've come full circle, we're back to shoes. I actually own something like the Kaitlyn...except in black...well, you had to know I wasn't going to be able to resist looking once the website popped up...



I had to check it out too....We are already on page 20....This thread won't last long...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Does this remind anyone else of the Bryan Adams song from Robin Hood??



I was thinking sounded like the band Extreme.


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> I had to check it out too....We are already on page 20....This thread won't last long...



thats a shame i was havin' fun!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

After ONE day????

No time to read them, maybe tomorrow...Nite-Nite!


----------



## taramoz

A little off subject, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for helping me through tonight!  I had a lot of laughs, and I am glad I found this group

That being said, I am up for a bit, but I am turning in soon too (no foot rub, poor me)...


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> if you were with the Pyrate, rather than alone, you would be singing louder than ever before..



Would she be singing It's a Small World after all. 

Sorry I had to. lol


----------



## MICKEY88

Birdman1511 said:


> thats a shame i was havin' fun!!



don't worry we'll start a new thread and the fun will continue


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> if you were with the Pyrate, rather than alone, you would be singing louder than ever before..





MICKEY88 said:


> I like a woman that can't resist looking when things pop up


No point in avoiding it when it's RIGHT THERE staring me in the face...


Birdman1511 said:


> OOOHHH ZING!


I'm used to it. 


ctnurse said:


> I had to check it out too....We are already on page 20....This thread won't last long...


I know. But I've really had fun talking to you all. It's almost been like chatting, things have moved so fast.


Kfyr23 said:


> I was thinking sounded like the band Extreme.



I'm not familiar with them...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No point in avoiding it when it's RIGHT THERE staring me in the face...
> 
> I'm used to it.
> 
> I know. But I've really had fun talking to you all. It's almost been like chatting, things have moved so fast.
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with them...



http://youtu.be/UrIiLvg58SY


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> A little off subject, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for helping me through tonight!  I had a lot of laughs, and I am glad I found this group
> 
> That being said, I am up for a bit, but I am turning in soon too (no foot rub, poor me)...



I've had a lot of fun too! its definitely been a blast. you guys rock!



MICKEY88 said:


> don't worry we'll start a new thread and the fun will continue



Sounds great Pyrate!.. that thread i'm gonna have to hit up


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No point in avoiding it when it's RIGHT THERE staring me in the face...



I like the way  you think


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> thats a shame i was havin' fun!!


Don't worry the last thread made it until page 309 so we have plenty of time with this one...


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> After ONE day????
> 
> No time to read them, maybe tomorrow...Nite-Nite!


I won't be around tomorrow night...I'm going out...


taramoz said:


> A little off subject, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for helping me through tonight!  I had a lot of laughs, and I am glad I found this group
> 
> That being said, I am up for a bit, but I am turning in soon too (no foot rub, poor me)...



It was a fun night....no foot rubs but you got to drink in your pjs


I'm going to bed soon too...Way past my bedtime.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> A little off subject, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for helping me through tonight!  I had a lot of laughs, and I am glad I found this group
> 
> That being said, I am up for a bit, but I am turning in soon too (no foot rub, poor me)...



 I have to sleep soon, too. I'm kind of sad I'll have to wait another day or two to make it to 1000 posts. I feel like I should get balloons or something when I reach that.


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> Would she be singing It's a Small World after all.
> 
> Sorry I had to. lol


LMAO   


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have to sleep soon, too. I'm kind of sad I'll have to wait another day or two to make it to 1000 posts. I feel like I should get balloons or something when I reach that.



I am sure the boys will think of something!


----------



## Birdman1511

Theres three important things i've learned from this thread:

1. you cant ever have enough shoes
2. foot rubs are the new aphrodisiac
3. I suddenly have a strong craving for whipped cream. breakfast just got a whole lot more interesting


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Would she be singing It's a Small World after all.
> 
> Sorry I had to. lol



it would be more like this..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUoDaCH1MJM


----------



## ctnurse

Birdman1511 said:


> Theres three important things i've learned from this thread:
> 
> 1. you cant ever have enough shoes
> 2. foot rubs are the new aphrodisiac
> 3. I suddenly have a strong craving for whipped cream. breakfast just got a whole lot more interesting


Glad we could teach you something tonight


MICKEY88 said:


> it would be more like this..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUoDaCH1MJM



OMG  I love this movie...I think I watched it everyday when I was 14


----------



## MICKEY88

a good night song for the ladies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUw-V0GPvQU


----------



## Birdman1511

Well everybody, its been fun!! I had a blast tonight, I'm glad I met all of you..I'm gonna call it a night. Untill tomorrow.. keep your feet warm and the whipped cream.. sweet and sticky haha. Goodnight!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> Lots of drinks, foot rubs, Tara booked a flight for her upcoming trip.... a little shoe talk...Louisa, Tara and I are the next Charlie's Angels and we all have tight tushies....Did I miss anything???



hahaha sounds interesting.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We're good.  What are you up to?



Drinking Gentleman Jack and Pink Lemonade, talking to a good friend in NC, and relaxing. 



DCTooTall said:


> Let's just say that with the Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes Tantilizing The Thread Tonight, it's Totally worth reading thru the posts tonight.



hahahhaha oh lord... I have to catch up now! 



MICKEY88 said:


> this is the first in 48 hours that my kryptonite has not dominated my thoughts..



Awesome! Glad to hear it bud!



taramoz said:


> A little off subject, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for helping me through tonight!  I had a lot of laughs, and I am glad I found this group
> 
> That being said, I am up for a bit, but I am turning in soon too (no foot rub, poor me)...



Glad we could be entertaining!



Birdman1511 said:


> Theres three important things i've learned from this thread:
> 
> 1. you cant ever have enough shoes
> 2. foot rubs are the new aphrodisiac
> 3. I suddenly have a strong craving for whipped cream. breakfast just got a whole lot more interesting




Hahaha welcome to the thread! Hmm.. Speaking of whipped cream... *grabs ool whip out of fridge*


----------



## MICKEY88

ohhhhhh noooooooooooooo she's back.. where's the Rum////////////


----------



## ctnurse

I'm going to bed too...I need my beauty sleep good night all


----------



## TekMickey

Wow 21 pages to catch up.That took 5 minutes and now I am exhausted.

No comments ladies...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so I was going to do a multi-quote but just decided to give up and have a cup of coffee this morning.  You all were uber active last night. . .

Talk of whipped cream, foot rubs (my favorite thing in the world), shoes, tight tushies, etc. . .It was very "colorful" reading and getting caught up this morning.  I was almost sad that I was tired and went to bed. . .LOL.

Happy Saturday all. . .hope you don't all have hangovers this morning. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, I think I got pregnant catching up with this thread.... all the good convo happened while I was sleeping!!

Happy Saturday everyone... going to put an offer in on a home and do some shopping.


----------



## Birdman1511

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I was going to do a multi-quote but just decided to give up and have a cup of coffee this morning.  You all were uber active last night. . ..





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, I think I got pregnant catching up with this thread.... all the good convo happened while I was sleeping!



LOL! i dont think ive had that much fun ever on a thread. it was great!

That being said, Good morning everybody! Happy Saturday!!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I was going to do a multi-quote but just decided to give up and have a cup of coffee this morning.  You all were uber active last night. . .
> Talk of whipped cream, foot rubs (my favorite thing in the world), shoes, tight tushies, etc. . .It was very "colorful" reading and getting caught up this morning.  I was almost sad that I was tired and went to bed. . .LOL.
> 
> Happy Saturday all. . .hope you don't all have hangovers this morning. . .lol.


Yes you missed a good time...Nope no hangover....but......I did go to sleep alone and wake up with someone in my bed!!!!


It was only my 7 yr old


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, I think I got pregnant catching up with this thread.... all the good convo happened while I was sleeping!!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone... going to put an offer in on a home and do some shopping.


I am usually sleeping too, but since I didn't have to work this morning, I stayed up past my bedtime....Good luck with the house and the shopping....


Birdman1511 said:


> LOL! i dont think ive had that much fun ever on a thread. it was great!
> 
> That being said, Good morning everybody! Happy Saturday!!



Yes we are a lot of fun...imagine the trouble we all could get in!


I need to get moving I have to go shopping for Father's Day gifts, we have a baseball game and team party today, then I am going out tonight!!!!


----------



## taramoz

Good morning everyone!  I got to sleep in today, that is nice!!!  Today I plan to do a little shopping, but first some coffee!!!  Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## DCTooTall

22 Pages in our first day in the new thread.  IMPRESSIVE!  

It's also kind of amusing how we all appear to have woken up around the same time this morning after last night's fun.



MICKEY88 said:


> having too much fun, is like having too much money...not possible



 Too much of anything could be a bad thing.




MICKEY88 said:


> since when is slippery a bad thing



  I can think of a few.   Let's just say that the lack of traction can sometimes make things a bit....difficult.



MICKEY88 said:


> this is the first in 48 hours that my kryptonite has not dominated my thoughts..




  This group is gifted.   



ctnurse said:


> Leaving so soon??? I thought you worked 3rd shift?



 I do....  but today has been my day off....  and so with my recovering from the fever from a couple days ago,   I did the equivalent of sleeping in and then staying up until close to 5-6am when I'd normally be waking up.

IOW's....  I was exhausted.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No point in avoiding it when it's RIGHT THERE staring me in the face...




Noted for future reference.


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> Yes we are a lot of fun...imagine the trouble we all could get in!



Haha you aint kididn'! If i get kicked off the boards I'm blamin all of you.. you guys opened a pandora's box with me



taramoz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I got to sleep in today, that is nice!!!  Today I plan to do a little shopping, but first some coffee!!!  Hope everyone is doing well...



Good morning! I'm way ahead of ya


----------



## MICKEY88

good morning everyone


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> Haha you aint kididn'! If i get kicked off the boards I'm blamin all of you.. you guys opened a pandora's box with me



  It wouldn't be the first time this group has been responsible for opening Pandora's box.    We actually have the key and special tool for opening it around here somewhere.  




MICKEY88 said:


> good morning everyone




You know...  with all the good mornings now,   I'm almost picturing the Singles and Adults board on the DIS being trashed ala' an 80's movie house party morning after scene....   and us now having a "oh crap!  Our parents will be home in a few hours!" revelation as we all rejoin the world of the living.




Ain't this group Totally Awesome?!
http://youtu.be/KlyXNRrsk4A

BEST PARTY EVA WWWWOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> It wouldn't be the first time this group has been responsible for opening Pandora's box.    We actually have the key and special tool for opening it around here somewhere.



 This thread is awesome! I'm glad I joined in!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I got to sleep in today, that is nice!!!  Today I plan to do a little shopping, but first some coffee!!!  Hope everyone is doing well...



Good morning! I slept in, too.  

Unfortunately, at some point last night, my DS decided his super sticky stickers belonged on his face. So I've been prying those things off with some water for the last few minutes.  

At least I feel good and no hangover from last night. I'm off to take a shower...


----------



## taramoz

Just wanted to update, since you all got me to purchase my airfare yesterday (thanks BTW), I just called this morning to add my Magical Express!!!


----------



## Birdman1511

About to head to MK then Epcot! Then I'm going out tonight for my friends Bday.. Gonna be an awesome Saturday!! I might even do my banana dance tonight


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Good morning everyone. Called in to find out my shift today and I'm working 4:30pm-12:30am. Thankfully swings is a dang easy shift because I'm EXHAUSTED. Time to go back to sleep. Don't have too much fun without me today. lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Birdman1511 said:


> About to head to MK then Epcot! Then I'm going out tonight for my friends Bday.. Gonna be an awesome Saturday!! I might even do my banana dance tonight



Oh I am headed to Epcot today as well. Sometime around 4. YAY



bluedevilinaz said:


> Good morning everyone. Called in to find out my shift today and I'm working 4:30pm-12:30am. Thankfully swings is a dang easy shift because I'm EXHAUSTED. Time to go back to sleep. Don't have too much fun without me today. lol.



Yay, two shifts in a row. . .very good.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I am headed to Epcot today as well. Sometime around 4. YAY
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, two shifts in a row. . .very good.



Yup. my paycheck is going to be around $300 for 2 weeks. yay! :/ I would much rather be at Epcot tonight than working though...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I slept in, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, at some point last night, my DS decided his super sticky stickers belonged on his face. So I've been prying those things off with some water for the last few minutes.
> 
> At least I feel good and no hangover from last night. I'm off to take a shower...


LOL about the stickers...mine decided to master the art of armpit farts


taramoz said:


> Just wanted to update, since you all got me to purchase my airfare yesterday (thanks BTW), I just called this morning to add my Magical Express!!!


Sounds good!!! I just paid the balance on my trip!  Now I just have to book the room at the airport and I am done...Where are you staying?


Birdman1511 said:


> About to head to MK then Epcot! Then I'm going out tonight for my friends Bday.. Gonna be an awesome Saturday!! I might even do my banana dance tonight





nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I am headed to Epcot today as well. Sometime around 4. YAY
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, two shifts in a row. . .very good.



Have fun today!  Have a drink or two for me at WS!


----------



## Kfyr23

I'm at HS


----------



## dismem98

Wouldn't mind being at the tequila bar in Mexico or
Tune Inn lounge at HS.  Both sound so nice.

I'll be there in Aug and expect to meet up with some of you I hope.
Birdman Kyle and ctnurse - we're having a party on the 19th at the bw
so I want to see you both there for sure!!


Patty


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> "Welcome to the Singles Social Club:  There's plenty of room here in the gutter."


Ya'll are almost in the gutter we found ourselves in A LOT, eh Coaster?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Always with the whipped cream.  If it were up to you, we'd all be really sticky.




Always CHOCOLATE whipped cream....it's the best!

Interesting *things* seem to be developing with all the foot rubbin' going on!

This Thread still works wonders!

The Best is Yet to Come!!!!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Sounds good!!! I just paid the balance on my trip!  Now I just have to book the room at the airport and I am done...Where are you staying?



Beach Club Villas, thought we'd want the nice pool for the hot summer days!  When are you going, and where are you staying?


----------



## DCTooTall

I just got back from seeing Green Lantern.   I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed the movie.  It was really well done and a lot of fun.    (And as always.... stick around during the credits for an extra scene.  )



I also really love having a theater in town with a full bar.   It makes it so nice to be able to get a nice buzz going before heading into the movie,   and then being sobered up enough to drive home afterwards.


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm at HS


Have fun!!!!


dismem98 said:


> Wouldn't mind being at the tequila bar in Mexico or
> Tune Inn lounge at HS.  Both sound so nice.
> 
> I'll be there in Aug and expect to meet up with some of you I hope.
> Birdman Kyle and ctnurse - we're having a party on the 19th at the bw
> so I want to see you both there for sure!!
> 
> 
> Patty


I will have my 7 yr old with me but wait he will be 7&1/2,which is old enough to stay alone right???...He does loves parties


taramoz said:


> Beach Club Villas, thought we'd want the nice pool for the hot summer days!  When are you going, and where are you staying?


We will be there in August....DS begged me to stay at POP....I never have stayed at a value, but I got a great price for 10 days.


DCTooTall said:


> I just got back from seeing Green Lantern.   I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed the movie.  It was really well done and a lot of fun.    (And as always.... stick around during the credits for an extra scene.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I also really love having a theater in town with a full bar.   It makes it so nice to be able to get a nice buzz going before heading into the movie,   and then being sobered up enough to drive home afterwards.



Glad you enjoyed it...Its always more fun to do anything with drinks...



Sitting on my deck enjoying the sun before headed out for the night


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I just got back from seeing Green Lantern.   I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed the movie.  It was really well done and a lot of fun.    (And as always.... stick around during the credits for an extra scene.  )



Saw this at the drive-in last night, but they cut off the movie before the credits were over   Might end up seeing it again next weekend since they are showing it with Cars2....or I can just go home after Cars 2 since I've seen it.  Our drive-in is great because kids 11 and under are only $3 each, so only $16 for all 4 of us to get in!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Glad you enjoyed it...Its always more fun to do anything with drinks...



    Including DIS if last night is any indication.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Saw this at the drive-in last night, but they cut off the movie before the credits were over   Might end up seeing it again next weekend since they are showing it with Cars2....or I can just go home after Cars 2 since I've seen it.  Our drive-in is great because kids 11 and under are only $3 each, so only $16 for all 4 of us to get in!



As part of my Amazon addiction,   I ended up buying a Superman movie box set a couple weeks ago that ended up coming with a free ticket to Green Lantern,    so I didn't have to pay anything to see it.  

And Next week for Cars 2,  I've got a free ticket from when i bought the Incredibles thanks to  a promo Disney Movie Rewards was running.



Of course...  my amazon addiction bit me again today.   The Deal of the day is a Toy Story box set (all the TS movies on bluray and dvd in a toy box case).... so of course,  I had to get it.




  Damn me and my movie shopping addiction!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I just got back from seeing Green Lantern.   I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed the movie.  It was really well done and a lot of fun.    (And as always.... stick around during the credits for an extra scene.  )
> 
> I also really love having a theater in town with a full bar.   It makes it so nice to be able to get a nice buzz going before heading into the movie,   and then being sobered up enough to drive home afterwards.


I still think I'll wait until Monday to watch it.  So happy to hear you give a positive review though because everything I've read has been mixed. 


DIS_MERI said:


> Saw this at the drive-in last night, but they cut off the movie before the credits were over   Might end up seeing it again next weekend since they are showing it with Cars2....or I can just go home after Cars 2 since I've seen it.  Our drive-in is great because kids 11 and under are only $3 each, so only $16 for all 4 of us to get in!


Boo hiss to them cutting off the credits. 
That's a really good price!  Going to the movies has gotten so expensive! Especially once you add popcorn, which is a must for me. 


DCTooTall said:


> Including DIS if last night is any indication.
> 
> As part of my Amazon addiction,   I ended up buying a Superman movie box set a couple weeks ago that ended up coming with a free ticket to Green Lantern,    so I didn't have to pay anything to see it.
> 
> And Next week for Cars 2,  I've got a free ticket from when i bought the Incredibles thanks to  a promo Disney Movie Rewards was running.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...  my amazon addiction bit me again today.   The Deal of the day is a Toy Story box set (all the TS movies on bluray and dvd in a toy box case).... so of course,  I had to get it.
> 
> 
> Damn me and my movie shopping addiction!



I haven't seen TS3 yet, I guess add it to my list of things to watch.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!!!!
> 
> I will have my 7 yr old with me but wait he will be 7&1/2,which is old enough to stay alone right???...He does loves parties
> We will be there in August....DS begged me to stay at POP....I never have stayed at a value, but I got a great price for 10 days.
> Glad you enjoyed it...Its always more fun to do anything with drinks...
> Sitting on my deck enjoying the sun before headed out for the night



I hope you have a great time tonight!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.  I still think I'll wait until Monday to watch it.  So happy to hear you give a positive review though because everything I've read has been mixed.
> 
> 2. Boo hiss to them cutting off the credits.
> That's a really good price!  Going to the movies has gotten so expensive! Especially once you add popcorn, which is a must for me.
> 
> 
> 3. I haven't seen TS3 yet, I guess add it to my list of things to watch.



1.  It's not Shakespeare...   but what to you really expect from a comic book movie?   I enjoyed it.  It was a fun escape and wasn't overtly horrible.   It kept my interest,  and that's really all you can ask for when it comes to a movie.

2. Another reason I'm glad I can go to the movies by myself.   It becomes much more affordable when I'm only paying for myself,  a drink for me,  and maybe some candy if I'm in the mood for it.

3.  Seriously...  are you going to have enough time?   With all the movies and shows you are wanting to watch,  I'm wondering if maybe you should've just extended your trip a week or so.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> We will be there in August....DS begged me to stay at POP....I never have stayed at a value, but I got a great price for 10 days.



I haven't stayed anywhere on-site other than POP, but it seemed perfectly adequate to us when we were there (did we really only check out 2 days ago??).  Rooms aren't huge, and neither are the beds, but we weren't there to do anything but sleep and shower anyway   Kids loved the set-up, didn't care that there weren't cool slides at the pools (we went to water parks anyway) and the food court was really good (except the day all the cash registers in the food court and shop were down, that was a nightmare!).  And, of course, room prices were half what the mods were!


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!!!!



I had a blast we left HS and headed over to Blizzard Beach till the weather shut it down. At home now.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Saw this at the drive-in last night, but they cut off the movie before the credits were over   Might end up seeing it again next weekend since they are showing it with Cars2....or I can just go home after Cars 2 since I've seen it.  Our drive-in is great because kids 11 and under are only $3 each, so only $16 for all 4 of us to get in!



The one near me is $3 a person. I never knew this till a few weeks ago when I went for my first time ever. I will be going back at that price.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  It's not Shakespeare...   but what to you really expect from a comic book movie?   I enjoyed it.  It was a fun escape and wasn't overtly horrible.   It kept my interest,  and that's really all you can ask for when it comes to a movie.
> 2. Another reason I'm glad I can go to the movies by myself.   It becomes much more affordable when I'm only paying for myself,  a drink for me,  and maybe some candy if I'm in the mood for it.
> 3.  Seriously...  are you going to have enough time?   With all the movies and shows you are wanting to watch,  I'm wondering if maybe you should've just extended your trip a week or so.



1. I'm pretty lowbrow. Just entertain me and I'm happy. I'll probably really like  GL. Haha. 

2. Dude...movie popcorn is half the reason I go. That and the icee! Lol...jk...sort of...

3. Stop tempting me!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I had a blast we left HS and headed over to Blizzard Beach till the weather shut it down. At home now.



You've been having a lot of trouble with weather lately...maybe it's a sign.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You've been having a lot of trouble with weather lately...maybe it's a sign.



Yeah that I need to move out of Florida. LOL


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah that I need to move out of Florida. LOL



But then wouldn't that give you even less Disney time???

It is only 74 outside today, which is lovely!  Warm enough to wear a tank top, but not sweltering


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I'm pretty lowbrow. Just entertain me and I'm happy. I'll probably really like  GL. Haha.
> 
> 2. Dude...movie popcorn is half the reason I go. That and the icee! Lol...jk...sort of...
> 
> 3. Stop tempting me!!!




1.     And again...  the Green Lantern uniform probably wouldn't hurt. 

2.  Sadly,  I'm not a huge popcorn fan.  Never have been.   It's just too bland for me.     I know,   it's almost a crime against humanity to not enjoy popcorn.... but 

3.  You need tempting?


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> But then wouldn't that give you even less Disney time???
> 
> It is only 74 outside today, which is lovely!  Warm enough to wear a tank top, but not sweltering



Yeah that it would .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.     And again...  the Green Lantern uniform probably wouldn't hurt.
> 
> 2.  Sadly,  I'm not a huge popcorn fan.  Never have been.   It's just too bland for me.     I know,   it's almost a crime against humanity to not enjoy popcorn.... but
> 
> 3.  You need tempting?



1. I have nothing against eye candy. I am equal opportunity when it comes to cute guys. 

2. You know what that says to me? More for Louisa! 

3. Not really...but I enjoy it sometimes...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> But then wouldn't that give you even less Disney time???
> 
> It is only 74 outside today, which is lovely!  Warm enough to wear a tank top, but not sweltering



Sigh. That sounds wonderful... I really need a trip north. I'm being slow roasted in Houston.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> 1.     And again...  the Green Lantern uniform probably wouldn't hurt.
> 
> 2.  Sadly,  I'm not a huge popcorn fan.  Never have been.   It's just too bland for me.     I know,   it's almost a crime against humanity to not enjoy popcorn.... but
> 
> 3.  You need tempting?



Hey kids! I am sooo going to see GL. I have this thing with super hero movies...and GL happens to be my favorite! How can you not like popcorn!! 

So can't believe we have 24 pages in 24 hrs. and we have yet to run out of topics to discuss. I hope everyone got their drink on last night.

BTW it's only tempting because you know you would love to do it!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2. You know what that says to me? More for Louisa!
> 
> 3. Not really...but I enjoy it sometimes...




2.  Glad i could help.  

3.  Doctor Who.  Tangled.  Toy Story 1-3.   Beauty and the Beast. Snow White.  Torchwood (Doctor Who spin-off w/ Capt Jack).   And lots of additional movies for you to enjoy,   plus a microwave for all the popcorn you could want.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> 1.     And again...  the Green Lantern uniform probably wouldn't hurt.



I found the uniform fitting parting amusing, with his itty-bitty very tighty-whitey undies.  Apparently those aliens have a smidgen (but only a smidgen!) of modesty....or at least the movie ratings folks do....

I like the girl's comment on the balcony about his cheekbones, very funny 




DCTooTall said:


> 2.  Sadly,  I'm not a huge popcorn fan.  Never have been.   It's just too bland for me.     I know,   it's almost a crime against humanity to not enjoy popcorn.... but



I don't enjoy plain popcorn, but with lots of salt and butter (or cheese stuff) it is delish 

You can bring your own refreshments at our drive-in, or buy theirs.  My friends that I went with brought popcorn, so I didn't buy any this go round, but I will next time!  They also sell funnel cakes there....since I had a couple at HS last week I didn't get one this time, but I will in the near future....mmmm....funnel cakes.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Hey kids! I am sooo going to see GL. I have this thing with super hero movies...and GL happens to be my favorite! How can you not like popcorn!!
> 
> So can't believe we have 24 pages in 24 hrs. and we have yet to run out of topics to discuss. I hope everyone got their drink on last night.
> 
> BTW it's only tempting because you know you would love to do it!



  I've never much aquired a taste for it.   Sometimes it even makes me slightly ill.    the smell of burned popcorn also doesn't do much for me.

  I gotta admit... the amount of posts we managed to produce last night was surprising.   I've seen other threads get as many posts in the theme park planning forum in as short of a time period,    but never one with only a few core people going back and forth like we did.            I'm so proud.     



DIS_MERI said:


> I found the uniform fitting parting amusing, with his itty-bitty very tighty-whitey undies.  Apparently those aliens have a smidgen (but only a smidgen!) of modesty....or at least the movie ratings folks do....
> 
> I like the girl's comment on the balcony about his cheekbones, very funny



    Hey,   He's gotta have some support and protection.   The last thing you'd want to worry about when fighting evil is being a green Mr.  Manhattan and having to worry about how cold it is in space.


----------



## DIS_MERI

It's going to take me weeks to get all these photopass pics edited   And, I suppose I should take off my ticker now that I'm back, but I don't really want to admit it is all over with....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> 1. I found the uniform fitting parting amusing, with his itty-bitty very tighty-whitey undies.  Apparently those aliens have a smidgen (but only a smidgen!) of modesty....or at least the movie ratings folks do....
> 
> I like the girl's comment on the balcony about his cheekbones, very funny
> 
> 2. I don't enjoy plain popcorn, but with lots of salt and butter (or cheese stuff) it is delish
> 
> You can bring your own refreshments at our drive-in, or buy theirs.  My friends that I went with brought popcorn, so I didn't buy any this go round, but I will next time!  They also sell funnel cakes there....since I had a couple at HS last week I didn't get one this time, but I will in the near future....mmmm....funnel cakes.



1. Hmmm...

2. I don't really like funnel cakes.  Never have had much of a taste for them. It's cool you can bring food. Like Dc was saying, that must save a lot of money. Especially if you're bringing kids.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I've never much aquired a taste for it.   Sometimes it even makes me slightly ill.    the smell of burned popcorn also doesn't do much for me.
> 
> I gotta admit... the amount of posts we managed to produce last night was surprising.   I've seen other threads get as many posts in the theme park planning forum in as short of a time period,    but never one with only a few core people going back and forth like we did.            I'm so proud.
> 
> Hey,   He's gotta have some support and protection.   The last thing you'd want to worry about when fighting evil is being a green Mr.  Manhattan and having to worry about how cold it is in space.



The smell of burned popcorn makes even me nauseous. 


And your mr. Manhattan comment = hahaha


----------



## DIS_MERI

I had to google Mr Manhattan   But, I have seen Tangled (excellent), all the Toy Story movies (also excellent) and several of the other things Louisa has missed thus far (haven't seen Dr Who, though, although I did have a friend who loved it so much he used it as a game handle)....


And, of course, since I'm working on my photopass stuff they are having "technical difficulties"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I had to google Mr Manhattan   But, I have seen Tangled (excellent), all the Toy Story movies (also excellent) and several of the other things Louisa has missed thus far (haven't seen Dr Who, though, although I did have a friend who loved it so much he used it as a game handle)....
> 
> 
> And, of course, since I'm working on my photopass stuff they are having "technical difficulties"



I hear you on the "technical difficulties." Right now I'm trying to transfer a ton of pics to walgreens.com.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I hear you on the "technical difficulties." Right now I'm trying to transfer a ton of pics to walgreens.com.



We have 60 pictures from Jedi Training Academy I'm trying to add borders to, plus the other 100+ pictures to fix (I pre-ordered the photopass CD), my personal photos to upload and now I can't even log in.  Maybe it's a sign I should go to sleep....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I gotta admit... the amount of posts we managed to produce last night was surprising.   I've seen other threads get as many posts in the theme park planning forum in as short of a time period,    but never one with only a few core people going back and forth like we did.            I'm so proud.
> :



well this is the Social Club, and it is the most awesome group of people around.. so no surprise to me..

it's what I expect at a Pyrate party...LOL


----------



## taramoz

Hi, I am back, went out with another pregnant friend tonight (all my friends are pregnant)!!  Someone give me the quick update so I can catch up please


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hi, I am back, went out with another pregnant friend tonight (all my friends are pregnant)!!  Someone give me the quick update so I can catch up please



hey.. Beautiful. welcome back


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hi, I am back, went out with another pregnant friend tonight (all my friends are pregnant)!!  Someone give me the quick update so I can catch up please



Pretty quiet here.  I'm working on pictures from my trip and watching SALT. 

Oh, and what's your opinion of popcorn as a movie snack food?


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hey.. Beautiful. welcome back



Thanks!  Good to be back...



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Pretty quiet here.  I'm working on pictures from my trip and watching SALT.
> 
> Oh, and what's your opinion of popcorn as a movie snack food?



I feel like I may be being set up for not having read the movie conversation about popcorn you guys have had, BUT, I will answer cuz I am ok with a set up...  I think popcorn ok, a little too salty at the movies and the kernels get caught in my teeth, but the kids pack is about the right size, and what would the movies be without the popcorn really???


----------



## MICKEY88

it is way too quiet in here tonight


----------



## taramoz

That is not cool, I just got back and was ready for some fun....


----------



## MICKEY88

I've been sitting here watching a slide show of my Kryptonite, beating my head on my desk.hoping for a distraction


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


>



Oooooh, yummy. And I don't mean the Hershey Kisses.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Oooooh, yummy. And I don't mean the Hershey Kisses.



those shoes are sitting in my studio, I bought them for a photo shoot over a year ago and the shoot has yet to happen, they are a size 7.5


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> so have any of you shoe collectors ever shopped here ?/
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/



You are a dangerous man. Thanks.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> You are a dangerous man. Thanks.



since I do  model porfolios, I have a list of good sites for shoes/costumes/sexxy outfits etc..


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ...You are a wild woman!



Hey, wait. That's my job!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> Still waiting on everyones favorite body part ???????



The brain. Without some intellectual spark nothing else matters.


----------



## MICKEY88

I bought those shoes to shoot with this dress..


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> The brain. Without some intellectual spark nothing else matters.



I like the way you think


----------



## taramoz

CoasterAddict said:


> The brain. Without some intellectual spark nothing else matters.



agreed!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> You are a dangerous man. Thanks.



I've been told that before..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> those shoes are sitting in my studio, I bought them for a photo shoot over a year ago and the shoot has yet to happen, they are a size 7.5



Darn. I'd have to cut my toes off (I'm a 9), and then my other 140 pairs wouldn't fit.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Darn. I'd have to cut my toes off (I'm a 9), and then my other 140 pairs wouldn't fit.



I highly recommend leaving your toes in place, need a place for the whipped cream


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Pretty quiet here.  I'm working on pictures from my trip and watching SALT





MICKEY88 said:


> it is way too quiet in here tonight





taramoz said:


> That is not cool, I just got back and was ready for some fun....



Only quiet bc I havent been around


----------



## MICKEY88

Birdman1511 said:


> Only quiet bc I havent been around



do you often get noisy with yourself... I thought it was quiet because there wasn't anyone around  LOL


----------



## taramoz

Birdman1511 said:


> Only quiet bc I havent been around



Yay, let's see things pick up then...


----------



## Dizmom0923

There hasn't been a drive in here since I wa svery little....the closest I have gotten to a drive in was at Sci-Fi 

I only eat popcorn with popcorn salt from the theatre...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> do you often get noisy with yourself... I thought it was quiet because there wasn't anyone around  LOL



You are probably right, maybe I should just go get my beauty sleep...


----------



## Birdman1511

MICKEY88 said:


> do you often get noisy with yourself... I thought it was quiet because there wasn't anyone around  LOL





taramoz said:


> Yay, let's see things pick up then...



Im at jellyrolls. celebratin my friends bday! its PACKED tonight


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> You are probably right, maybe I should just go get my beauty sleep...



you are already beautiful


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> you are already beautiful


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


>


----------



## taramoz

Birdman1511 said:


> Im at jellyrolls. celebratin my friends bday! its PACKED tonight



I haven't been there in years, have fun!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


>



Oooh, nice.


----------



## dismem98

Birdman1511 said:


> Im at jellyrolls. celebratin my friends bday! its PACKED tonight





Love JR's and plan to be there lots in Aug.
Darcy has been texting that she's out that way!!

Have fun!!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


>



Beautiful...


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> I haven't been there in years, have fun!!!





dismem98 said:


> Love JR's and plan to be there lots in Aug.
> Darcy has been texting that she's out that way!!
> 
> Have fun!!



THnk You! Its been fun ttonight. Love this place!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Oooh, nice.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Beautiful...



yes you are !!


----------



## MICKEY88

goodnight y'all


----------



## ToddRN

MICKEY88 said:


>



That is awesome!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ToddRN said:


> That is awesome!!!



thanks, it's how I spend most of my time, either shooting photos, or processing them


----------



## Birdman1511

WHHAAAAAAA anybody up?


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> WHHAAAAAAA anybody up?



yes dear....I am. what can I do for you?


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> yes dear....I am. what can I do for you?



that all depends... but for now, you can serenade me with your beautiful voice all night.. that is, if you have a beatiful voice.. judging by your avatar, i would say yes, you definitely have a beatiful voice.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Father's Day to all the DIS dads!


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the DIS dads!



well said


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> that all depends... but for now, you can serenade me with your beautiful voice all night.. that is, if you have a beatiful voice.. judging by your avatar, i would say yes, you definitely have a beatiful voice.



I've been singing since I could talk...at least that's what my mom says. and I probably could sing to you all night, or at least until you fell asleep. I used to sing my niece to sleep when she was a baby.
I LOVE Jessica Rabbit! she has my attitude and sultry way about her (and yes the voice too) is just awesome


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> I've been singing since I could talk...at least that's what my mom says. and I probably could sing to you all night, or at least until you fell asleep. I used to sing my niece to sleep when she was a baby.
> I LOVE Jessica Rabbit! she has my attitude and sultry way about her (and yes the voice too) is just awesome



First of all, i just want to say that Jessica Rabbit is the sexiest of all Disney characters. without question. secondly, i could use your singing voice to help me fall asleep tonight. if its as good as you say, maybe we could work something out, afterall, i am a light sleeper, and it just might be the remedy


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> First of all, i just want to say that Jessica Rabbit is the sexiest of all Disney characters. without question. secondly, i could use your singing voice to help me fall asleep tonight. if its as good as you say, maybe we could work something out, afterall, i am a light sleeper, and it just might be the remedy



well you know I'm coming down there in July, September and Dec. you can always hang with me one of those times


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> well you know I'm coming down there in July, September and Dec. you can always hang with me one of those times



Hmm.. July, September, and December...why one of those times when i can hang with you all three of those times?


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Hmm.. July, September, and December...why one of those times when i can hang with you all three of those times?



you could. July I'm in DTD Thursday night and the park Friday during the day. I have a strongman comp on Saturday in Lakeland.
September I'm there longer, doing MNSSHP on the 20th and flying home on the 23rd for a bff girls weekend.
December is the Christmas Party so I'm trying for a 5 day weekend.


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> you could. July I'm in DTD Thursday night and the park Friday during the day. I have a strongman comp on Saturday in Lakeland.
> September I'm there longer, doing MNSSHP on the 20th and flying home on the 23rd for a bff girls weekend.
> December is the Christmas Party so I'm trying for a 5 day weekend.



al you gotta do is let me know when


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> al you gotta do is let me know when



I can so do that!


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> I can so do that!



Reminds me of that song by the guess who "no sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea"


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Reminds me of that song by the guess who "no sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea"



so why are you up at 2am?


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> so why are you up at 2am?



I was at jellyrolls all night.


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> I was at jellyrolls all night.



aaahhh...aren't you tired? or at least slightly buzzed?


----------



## MICKEY88

anybody here ?/


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sigh. That sounds wonderful... I really need a trip north. I'm being slow roasted in Houston.



I hear ya on the roasting part hun. It's been 95+ here in Vegas. The only thing I hate about the desert is the summers but the summer nights are AMAZING as is the fact I can ride a motorcycle at least 300 days a year! haha. 

I have no idea why I'm awake at 0415 after busting my hump at work all night. I was busy from 4:30 right up until it was time to go. Saturday nights are so ridiculously busy at my work. I'm sore as heck and physically exhausted but I can't sleep. I have to be up in 2 hours to call and see if I'm working today or not so I'm debating whether or not to take a nap.


----------



## ahoff

Wow, 29 pages!  Hard to read all of them on my phone.  Had a great time in Boston, but my legs sure were sore.  That good hurt.  Heading down to ferry soon.  Have a great day, and Happy Fathers Day to the Disney dads.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Pretty quiet here.  I'm working on pictures from my trip and watching SALT.
> 
> Oh, and what's your opinion of popcorn as a movie snack food?



Great movie!  Sometimes we have Popcorn for Dinner!



CoasterAddict said:


> The brain. Without some intellectual spark nothing else matters.



So True!  You can only do *other stuff* so long, then you have to be able to talk on an intellectual level.  Yours and His *needs* to match!

Your levels of PDA need to match, too.  If you're Touchy-Feely, he needs to be that way also....or you're going to be Touch-starved.

Do you agree CG ?  TDB?


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Your levels of PDA need to match, too.


You mean if I have an iPhone 3GS and he as a 4 we're doomed?  (In the spirit of the WWF convo a while back)



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> If you're Touchy-Feely, he needs to be that way also....or you're going to be Touch-starved.
> 
> Do you agree CG ?  TDB?


Yes, I agree. But you're going to confuse folks if you use that abbreviation since that's not my disname.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all and happy fathers day to all the dis-dads!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> You mean if I have an iPhone 3GS and he as a 4 we're doomed?  (In the spirit of the WWF convo a while back)




I think she's refering to something a bit more drastic.  As in,  You have an Iphone and they have a blackberry.


I think though that the IPhone/Andriod relationship is starting to gain more social acceptance these days,  and therefore isn't as shocking or doomed to failure as maybe it once was.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> 1. Great movie!  Sometimes we have Popcorn for Dinner!
> 2. So True!  You can only do *other stuff* so long, then you have to be able to talk on an intellectual level.  Yours and His *needs* to match!
> Your levels of PDA need to match, too.  If you're Touchy-Feely, he needs to be that way also....or you're going to be Touch-starved.
> Do you agree CG ?  TDB?



1. I have been known to do popcorn for dinner, but usually it's because I ate he popcorn and am too full to eat real food. Spoiled my appetite as my mom would say. 

2. Of course I agree with all of this. The trick is finding someone you're "in sync" with, for lack of a better way to put it. I think most of the ladies would agree that we could find volunteers pretty easily if all we wanted was to do it like rabbits.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think she's refering to something a bit more drastic.  As in,  You have an Iphone and they have a blackberry.
> 
> 
> I think though that the IPhone/Andriod relationship is starting to gain more social acceptance these days,  and therefore isn't as shocking or doomed to failure as maybe it once was.



Well sure, worst case is someone switches phones or carriers. Much easier now that you can take your phone number with you.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I think she's refering to something a bit more drastic.  As in,  You have an Iphone and they have a blackberry.


Oh yes, that's definitley a mixed marriage.




DCTooTall said:


> I think though that the IPhone/Andriod relationship is starting to gain more social acceptance these days,  and therefore isn't as shocking or doomed to failure as maybe it once was.



True. Like most other forms of intermarriage, I think it relies on the determination of the parties to be openminded about their differences.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> You mean if I have an iPhone 3GS and he as a 4 we're doomed?  (In the spirit of the WWF convo a while back)
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree. But you're going to confuse folks if you use that abbreviation since that's not my disname.



Yeah, I was trying to figure out who CG was. I guessed it was you...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think most of the ladies would agree that we could find volunteers pretty easily if all we wanted was to do it like rabbits.


 Yes, but probably not any volunteers you'd want to do anything else with anyway. And, of course, none of the sterling gentlemen in *this* conversation. I'm guessing the guys here have similarly high standards.  Right guys?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, but probably not any volunteers you'd want to do anything else with anyway. And, of course, none of the sterling gentlemen in *this* conversation. I'm guessing the guys here have similarly high standards.  Right guys?



Exactly.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, I was trying to figure out who CG was. I guessed it was you...


On Dismates I'm CoasterGal, and that's where WDW and I had most of our conversations. Too many disboard people thought CoasterAddict was male.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> On Dismates I'm CoasterGal, and that's where WDW and I had most of our conversations. Too many disboard people thought CoasterAddict was male.



Oh, now it makes sense. Sometimes you have to be really clear since people can't see you...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh, now it makes sense. Sometimes you have to be really clear since people can't see you...



Yep. And you can't really tell from my picture, now can you?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep. And you can't really tell from my picture, now can you?



Lol. Maybe you should add a princess crown to that pic?


----------



## Kfyr23

Good Afternoon all. I passed out at like 8 last night doesn't look like I missed to much.

Stuck at work all day without my Princess on fathers day sucks


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Good Afternoon all. I passed out at like 8 last night doesn't look like I missed to much.
> 
> Stuck at work all day without my Princess on fathers day sucks



 I'm sorry you can't spend your day with her. My baby is with his father today until 6. I'm laying out by my subdivision's pool, alternately reading InStyle and playing with my phone.


----------



## Birdman1511

good morning ladies and gentlemen


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> good morning ladies and gentlemen



Morning


----------



## Birdman1511

I trust everybody slept well?


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> I trust everybody slept well?



I did. I was a little late for fathers day breakfast at my church. After church I have the rest of the day to myself!....so I will be in chat mode today


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Wouldn't mind being at the tequila bar in Mexico or
> Tune Inn lounge at HS.  Both sound so nice.
> 
> I'll be there in Aug and expect to meet up with some of you I hope.
> Birdman Kyle and ctnurse - we're having a party on the 19th at the bw
> so I want to see you both there for sure!!
> 
> 
> Patty



We never made it to the Tequila Bar cause we had dinner at La Hacienda de San Angel.  Pretty good meal too.  Price is fairly reasonable for dinner. Bring on the August heat. . .Maybe security will knock on the door again. . .lol.




ctnurse said:


> Have fun!!!!
> 
> I will have my 7 yr old with me but wait he will be 7&1/2,which is old enough to stay alone right???...He does loves parties
> 
> We will be there in August....DS begged me to stay at POP....I never have stayed at a value, but I got a great price for 10 days.



If my 18 year old is there, we can enlist him for the late part of the night as a kid entertainer. . .he loves doing stuff like that. . .lol.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, I agree. But you're going to confuse folks if you use that abbreviation since that's not my disname.



Bad habit...since that's how I KNEW you at the beginning....

Worse...TDB stands for a non-frat that lived on the third floor of a guys' dorm in college....stood for TORN DOWN BROTHERS...so I always giggle when I shorten TexasDisneyBelle's name!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Good afternoon SSC peeps 

Dropping in to wish a happy Father's Day to all the Dis-Dads 

Hoping to get my kiddos back in time to go celebrate with some family-like friends (my own Dad doesn't care about father's day-thinks it was created by Hallmark to make money-but I will still call him later


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Love JR's and plan to be there lots in Aug.
> Darcy has been texting that she's out that way!!
> 
> Have fun!!



We had fun, but after we finished up at World Showcase, we headed to DTD to House of Blues.  Fun was had by all. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Bad habit...since that's how I KNEW you at the beginning....
> 
> Worse...TDB stands for a non-frat that lived on the third floor of a guys' dorm in college....stood for TORN DOWN BROTHERS...so I always giggle when I shorten TexasDisneyBelle's name!



 I'm glad it entertains you...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Whew, finally caught up.  That took awhile.  Had fun yesterday at EPCOT and HOB.  Got home really late.  

Happy Father's Day to all the DISDads on the singles thread. . .hope your day is awesome.

On a side note, just made an awesome lunch today.  Pan Seared red snapper with a spice rub of cumin, allspice, red and white cracked peppercorns, garlic and salt, with sauteed tomatoes lime, green chili and cilantro. . .it was yummy. . .mmmmmm.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> I haven't stayed anywhere on-site other than POP, but it seemed perfectly adequate to us when we were there (did we really only check out 2 days ago??).  Rooms aren't huge, and neither are the beds, but we weren't there to do anything but sleep and shower anyway   Kids loved the set-up, didn't care that there weren't cool slides at the pools (we went to water parks anyway) and the food court was really good (except the day all the cash registers in the food court and shop were down, that was a nightmare!).  And, of course, room prices were half what the mods were!


I'm glad you enjoyed it...Did you use the buses at POP?  My son cant wait to go to POP.


MICKEY88 said:


> well this is the Social Club, and it is the most awesome group of people around.. so no surprise to me..
> 
> it's what I expect at a Pyrate party...LOL


Totally agree we are pretty awesome


ahoff said:


> Wow, 29 pages!  Hard to read all of them on my phone.  Had a great time in Boston, but my legs sure were sore.  That good hurt.  Heading down to ferry soon.  Have a great day, and Happy Fathers Day to the Disney dads.


Sounds like you had a great week...Love that good hurt of course I didnt go to the gym this weekend but will be there tomorrow...


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Great movie!  Sometimes we have Popcorn for Dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> So True!  You can only do *other stuff* so long, then you have to be able to talk on an intellectual level.  Yours and His *needs* to match!
> 
> Your levels of PDA need to match, too.  If you're Touchy-Feely, he needs to be that way also....or you're going to be Touch-starved.
> 
> Do you agree CG ?  TDB?


Very well said I agree with that!


CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, but probably not any volunteers you'd want to do anything else with anyway. And, of course, none of the sterling gentlemen in *this* conversation. I'm guessing the guys here have similarly high standards.  Right guys?


It is amazing how quiet the guys are about this subject


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry you can't spend your day with her. My baby is with his father today until 6. I'm laying out by my subdivision's pool, alternately reading InStyle and playing with my phone.


Sounds like fun....My baby is with his Dad too....if we lived closer I could be laying out with you!!!!  I am on my deck with my laptop, phone listening to the Frommer talkshow....


Birdman1511 said:


> good morning ladies and gentlemen


You survived last night???? Me too


nurse.darcy said:


> We never made it to the Tequila Bar cause we had dinner at La Hacienda de San Angel.  Pretty good meal too.  Price is fairly reasonable for dinner. Bring on the August heat. . .Maybe security will knock on the door again. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my 18 year old is there, we can enlist him for the late part of the night as a kid entertainer. . .he loves doing stuff like that. . .lol.



I eat there in Nov and then had a table right next to the windows for Illuminations....

Sounds like a plan for august!



Just want to wish all the Dis Dads a very happy Father's day!!!!! Took my dad out this morning!  I have the best Dad in the world


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it...Did you use the buses at POP?  My son cant wait to go to POP.



Yep, we only used the buses.  We usually had very little wait (except once at DHS after evening EMH and that still wasn't horrible) and the only times we had transportation issues was when we wanted to go park to waterpark and tried to go somewhere else first instead of back to Pop.  I will say it is *quite* the haul to MK.  I thought we might be detouring to Miami!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I will say it is *quite* the haul to MK.  I thought we might be detouring to Miami!



But think of the cuban food you could pick up "to go"!  Yummy!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But think of the cuban food you could pick up "to go"!  Yummy!



The only problem was we were hustling for our 820am CRT breakfast, I was looking forward to stuffed french toast, not cuban breakfast


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> We never made it to the Tequila Bar cause we had dinner at La Hacienda de San Angel.  Pretty good meal too.  Price is fairly reasonable for dinner. Bring on the August heat. . .Maybe security will knock on the door again. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish.  Aug heat is never as bad as our heat here. Lost electricity last night so finally around 4pm i went and got in the pool.  Laid out there until it finally came back on around 7am.  Three was a nice breeze so not so bad.
> 
> 
> If my 18 year old is there, we can enlist him for the late part of the night as a kid entertainer. . .he loves doing stuff like that. . .lol.




There is babysitting service at POP too so that might be an option so ctnurse can have an adult night out


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Yep, we only used the buses.  We usually had very little wait (except once at DHS after evening EMH and that still wasn't horrible) and the only times we had transportation issues was when we wanted to go park to waterpark and tried to go somewhere else first instead of back to Pop.  I will say it is *quite* the haul to MK.  I thought we might be detouring to Miami!


Good news about the buses


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But think of the cuban food you could pick up "to go"!  Yummy!


Yummy!


DIS_MERI said:


> The only problem was we were hustling for our 820am CRT breakfast, I was looking forward to stuffed french toast, not cuban breakfast



Where else did you eat?


----------



## ctnurse

dismem98 said:


> There is babysitting service at POP too so that might be an option so ctnurse can have an adult night out



what a great idea


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep. And you can't really tell from my picture, now can you?



no, but your tag gives it away... oh wait..maybe not..LOL


----------



## DIS_MERI

dismem98 said:


> There is babysitting service at POP too so that might be an option so ctnurse can have an adult night out



The only babysitting service there is to use Kids Nite Out, and I actually had a reservation with them our last morning for my 4yo to do a class with the 10yo and 8yo, but our sitter called in sick so we had to miss it 




ctnurse said:


> Good news about the buses
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> 
> Where else did you eat?



We had free dining, so we did Akershus (breakfast), Tutto Italia (dinner), Tusker House (breakfast), Cape May (dinner, DS loves crab legs) and Crystal Palace (breakfast) in addition to the CRT breakfast.  I would recommend any of them, although I would put Tusker House as our least favorite.  My 4yo kept asking to go back to "Red Lobster" (ie, Cape May)....for their mac-n-cheese


----------



## dismem98

ctnurse said:


> what a great idea





Used the service a few times at the hotels onsite when my kids where younger.  They always loved it!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DIS_MERI said:


> We had free dining, so we did Akershus (breakfast), Tutto Italia (dinner), Tusker House (breakfast), Cape May (dinner, DS loves crab legs) and Crystal Palace (breakfast) in addition to the CRT breakfast.  I would recommend any of them, although I would put Tusker House as our least favorite.  My 4yo kept asking to go back to "Red Lobster" (ie, Cape May)....for their mac-n-cheese



We're trying Tutto Italia for the first time in October, Hoping it's spectacular.

We LOVE Mama Melrose in DHS.


----------



## taramoz

I decided to use my time today pre cooking meals for the week.  I am just now cooking the yummiest smelling chicken vindaloo using fresh ground spices, man it's gonna be good!  Just thought I'd share.  Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> The only babysitting service there is to use Kids Nite Out, and I actually had a reservation with them our last morning for my 4yo to do a class with the 10yo and 8yo, but our sitter called in sick so we had to miss it
> 
> 
> I am going to check this out.
> 
> We had free dining, so we did Akershus (breakfast), Tutto Italia (dinner), Tusker House (breakfast), Cape May (dinner, DS loves crab legs) and Crystal Palace (breakfast) in addition to the CRT breakfast.  I would recommend any of them, although I would put Tusker House as our least favorite.  My 4yo kept asking to go back to "Red Lobster" (ie, Cape May)....for their mac-n-cheese


We have ADRs for tutto Itali and CP dinner. We are also eating Chef Mickeys,Garden Grill, HDDR, Coral Reef, Japan, Ohanas and Reglan Road. One of my favorite parts about WDW the eating and drinking. I know I surprised everyone with this


dismem98 said:


> Used the service a few times at the hotels onsite when my kids where younger.  They always loved it!!


Thanks for the feedback.


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're trying Tutto Italia for the first time in October, Hoping it's spectacular.
> 
> We LOVE Mama Melrose in DHS.



It is really good. I have eaten there 3 times.  You have to try the dessert with the berries and cream.  I think it is one of the best things that I have EVER put in my mouth......It is so yummy. It is the one thing I will NOT share


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I decided to use my time today pre cooking meals for the week.  I am just now cooking the yummiest smelling chicken vindaloo using fresh ground spices, man it's gonna be good!  Just thought I'd share.  Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday



I am always looking for the *like* button but never can find it. I guess this will have to do  I LOVE Indian food.

Having a great day so far....Took my Dad out this morning.  And since I have been home I having been sitting on my deck being very lazy.  I think I am just recovering from going out last night..  It just might be snack time


Hows your Sunday???


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I am always looking for the *like* button but never can find it. I guess this will have to do  I LOVE Indian food.
> 
> Having a great day so far....Took my Dad out this morning.  And since I have been home I having been sitting on my deck being very lazy.  I think I am just recovering from going out last night..  It just might be snack time
> 
> 
> Hows your Sunday???



I got my hair done and now I am cooking so mine is good!

My dad passed away when I was in college, so I did some memory lane thinking and now I am just looking forward to my DD7 coming back today!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> We have ADRs for tutto Itali and CP dinner. We are also eating Chef Mickeys,Garden Grill, HDDR, Coral Reef, Japan, Ohanas and Reglan Road. One of my favorite parts about WDW the eating and drinking. I know I surprised everyone with this



SHOCKING!!!!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I got my hair done and now I am cooking so mine is good!
> 
> My dad passed away when I was in college, so I did some memory lane thinking and now I am just looking forward to my DD7 coming back today!!!


I love Memory Lane trips  Music brings me down memory lane.  I bet you can't wait for her to come home.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> SHOCKING!!!!



I know  Most of my FB status are about eating and drinking....How sad is that????


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I love Memory Lane trips  Music brings me down memory lane.  I bet you can't wait for her to come home.
> 
> 
> I know  Most of my FB status are about eating and drinking....How sad is that????



Not sad...but it does make me kind of hungry.


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not sad...but it does make me kind of hungry.



Ha, all ive been doing all day is eating and sleeping, trying to bring myself back to life


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> The only babysitting service there is to use Kids Nite Out, and I actually had a reservation with them our last morning for my 4yo to do a class with the 10yo and 8yo, but our sitter called in sick so we had to miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had free dining, so we did Akershus (breakfast), Tutto Italia (dinner), Tusker House (breakfast), Cape May (dinner, DS loves crab legs) and Crystal Palace (breakfast) in addition to the CRT breakfast.  I would recommend any of them, although I would put Tusker House as our least favorite.  My 4yo kept asking to go back to "Red Lobster" (ie, Cape May)....for their mac-n-cheese



They are actually supposed to reassign. . .sorry that happened.  It is normally not an issue.  Kids night out is a service that is used by Disney patrons frequently so there is rarely an issue. . .




Birdman1511 said:


> Ha, all ive been doing all day is eating and sleeping, trying to bring myself back to life



Lots of water, advil. . .menudo. . .oh wait. . .I am on the east coast, this is very hard to find here.  Here a really spicy Bloody Mary usually does it. . .good luck.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ctnurse said:


> We have ADRs for tutto Itali and CP dinner. We are also eating Chef Mickeys,Garden Grill, HDDR, Coral Reef, Japan, Ohanas and Reglan Road. One of my favorite parts about WDW the eating and drinking. I know I surprised everyone with this
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> It is really good. I have eaten there 3 times.  You have to try the dessert with the berries and cream.  I think it is one of the best things that I have EVER put in my mouth......It is so yummy. It is the one thing I will NOT share



Thanks!  Our favorite is the little known Bistro de Paris....around the corner from Le Chefs and upstairs.  It's a smaller place, service is excellent (one of our waiters told me that they start at Le Chefs and move up if they're good),food is wonderful and atmosphere can be very romantic.  We had our first dinner after married there and have celebrated Anniversaries there.  It's starting to be a tradition that we have our last dinner of the trip at Bistro.


----------



## Birdman1511

nurse.darcy said:


> Lots of water, advil. . .menudo. . .oh wait. . .I am on the east coast, this is very hard to find here.  Here a really spicy Bloody Mary usually does it. . .good luck.



Lol, ive been drinking gatorade like its going out of style


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Here's a funny Dad video that one of my friends posted on FB.  This is my try at linking it to the DIS (with a little help from DC, who informed me I had to link, not embed )  Listen for the Disney shout out.

http://youtu.be/DOKuSQIJlog


----------



## ctnurse

So I have moved from the deck to the couch.....And now I am watching a lifetime movie  Got to love them....Just finished eating salmon, stir fry vegs and ravoli stuffed with goat cheese and sun dried tomatoes!  No wine though I'm  done with wine for a while.  Now just waiting for DS to get home.


----------



## NJDiva

ok so I lied....a little, turns out my girlfriend was going to the airport and wanted me to ride with her. so of course I took that as an opportunity to go shopping since we pass 3 malls on the way home. so I think I'm caught up now....how's everyone's afternoon goin'....oh and Happy Father's Day to our Single Dads out there...


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> One of my favorite parts about WDW the eating and drinking. I know I surprised everyone with this



actually I was surprised that you listed eating first and drinking second


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> So I have moved from the deck to the couch.....And now I am watching a lifetime movie  Got to love them....Just finished eating salmon, stir fry vegs and ravoli stuffed with goat cheese and sun dried tomatoes!  No wine though I'm  done with wine for a while.  Now just waiting for DS to get home.



LOL, ah the lifetime movies,I do love them too!!  Your dinner sounded wonderful!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, ah the lifetime movies,I do love them too!!  !


 I almost said that,, but it wouldn't be cool for
 a Pyrate..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I almost said that,, but it wouldn't be cool for
> a Pyrate..


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> We have ADRs for tutto Itali and CP dinner. We are also eating Chef Mickeys,Garden Grill, HDDR, Coral Reef, Japan, Ohanas and Reglan Road. One of my favorite parts about WDW the eating and drinking. I know I surprised everyone with this
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> It is really good. I have eaten there 3 times.  You have to try the dessert with the berries and cream.  I think it is one of the best things that I have EVER put in my mouth......It is so yummy. It is the one thing I will NOT share



I had that dessert!!!  It was beyond awesome   It looked so good in the food porn thread that it was the reason I went to Tutto Italia 



nurse.darcy said:


> They are actually supposed to reassign. . .sorry that happened.  It is normally not an issue.  Kids night out is a service that is used by Disney patrons frequently so there is rarely an issue. . .



They would have reassigned, but the sitter called in after hours and was supposed to arrive at 8am, the same time they apparently open.  Because we didn't get a call until about 815, by the time the replacement could have arrived we would have missed our class anyway.  I wouldn't hesitate to use KNO and know it was just an isolated incident   Only the deluxe resorts have a dedicated child care area and that usually doesn't open until 4pm.


----------



## ctnurse

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks!  Our favorite is the little known Bistro de Paris....around the corner from Le Chefs and upstairs.  It's a smaller place, service is excellent (one of our waiters told me that they start at Le Chefs and move up if they're good),food is wonderful and atmosphere can be very romantic.  We had our first dinner after married there and have celebrated Anniversaries there.  It's starting to be a tradition that we have our last dinner of the trip at Bistro.


I have been wanting to try the Bistro....It's on my bucket list!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Here's a funny Dad video that one of my friends posted on FB.  This is my try at linking it to the DIS (with a little help from DC, who informed me I had to link, not embed )  Listen for the Disney shout out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DOKuSQIJlog


Love it and the WDW shout out


MICKEY88 said:


> actually I was surprised that you listed eating first and drinking second


I think it would be a tie


taramoz said:


> LOL, ah the lifetime movies,I do love them too!!  Your dinner sounded wonderful!


It was a really good one too...Longlost brother tracks down sister and tries to kill her husband and mistress because his parents abused him...


MICKEY88 said:


> I almost said that,, but it wouldn't be cool for
> a Pyrate..


This one would be alright for a pyrate to like...sex, guns, affairs....you get the idea.


----------



## ToddRN

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Here's a funny Dad video that one of my friends posted on FB.  This is my try at linking it to the DIS (with a little help from DC, who informed me I had to link, not embed )  Listen for the Disney shout out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DOKuSQIJlog



That is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Here's a funny Dad video that one of my friends posted on FB.  This is my try at linking it to the DIS (with a little help from DC, who informed me I had to link, not embed )  Listen for the Disney shout out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DOKuSQIJlog



  That was great.

   Something tells me I'm already all outfitted for the Dad Life if that's what it's like.   i've got the 1080p TV....and the Disney movies to play on it.

Oh.... and sadly...  apparently i've even got the uniform in my closet.   i've got the highwater Khaki's (cause I need khaki's for work.... and they don't make pants that fit me properly).... and even have that pink St. John's Bay shirt in my closet somewhere.    



MICKEY88 said:


> actually I was surprised that you listed eating first and drinking second



Need to have a solid base of something in your stomach before you begin the drinking.   Drinking on an empty stomach is always a dangerous prospect.


----------



## ahoff

Here's something interesting. Just got back from a concert in the next town over and on the way home noticed a new place has opened up.  It is called Agave and under that it says 'tequila and rum bar'.


----------



## taramoz

Quiet night on DIS, I am headed to bed, DD7 is too scared to sleep cuz JKKJBJOUGU let her watch Poltergeist last night, so I am going to make it better.  Sorry to be Debbie-downer...


----------



## DCTooTall

Just a reminder people...

  I'm planning on placing the order for the Discounted Hershey tickets on Wednesday AM,  So anybody else wanting me to grab them let me know ASAP.

So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva,  CoasterAddict, and LaLa.


I know Mickey, Darcy, and Tara have made comments hinting that they may be trying to make it as well....     So have you guys decided yet if you need me to get you tickets?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Quiet night on DIS, I am headed to bed, DD7 is too scared to sleep cuz JKKJBJOUGU let her watch Poltergeist last night, so I am going to make it better.  Sorry to be Debbie-downer...




Just remind her that she doesn't live on a house built on an indian burial ground.    You can also point out that since 1. TV has gone digital,  there isn't static on channels anymore,  and 2. the scary ghosts don't fit in a flat screen.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Love it and the WDW shout out





ToddRN said:


> That is hilarious!!!!!!





DCTooTall said:


> That was great.
> 
> Something tells me I'm already all outfitted for the Dad Life if that's what it's like.   i've got the 1080p TV....and the Disney movies to play on it.
> 
> Oh.... and sadly...  apparently i've even got the uniform in my closet.   i've got the highwater Khaki's (cause I need khaki's for work.... and they don't make pants that fit me properly).... and even have that pink St. John's Bay shirt in my closet somewhere.


I knew you all would appreciate it!  


DCTooTall said:


> Just remind her that she doesn't live on a house built on an indian burial ground.    You can also point out that since 1. TV has gone digital,  there isn't static on channels anymore,  and 2. the scary ghosts don't fit in a flat screen.



Actually, a pretty good argument.  I especially like the part about those darn ghosts not being flat and fitting in the TV. Probably too many donuts...


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> :
> This one would be alright for a pyrate to like...sex, guns, affairs....you get the idea.



sounds like my Bio...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Need to have a solid base of something in your stomach before you begin the drinking.   Drinking on an empty stomach is always a dangerous prospect.



Pyrates drink anytime, with or without food,
2 years ago I did a photo shoot for the Pirates at the ren faire.. early morning before fairre opened..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




at 8:30 AM the captain came walking up with 4 shots, handed me one and said we can't start until we toast with the Devil's Rum, so yes Rum for breakfast was the order of the day.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> .    You can also point out that since 1. TV has gone digital,  there isn't static on channels anymore,



there certainly is when you forget to pay your comcast bill... not that I would ever do that..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> there certainly is when you forget to pay your comcast bill... not that I would ever do that..



No comment.



(which reminds me....  i gotta find out why they no longer call me to let me know my bill is past due....)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just a reminder people...
> 
> I'm planning on placing the order for the Discounted Hershey tickets on Wednesday AM,  So anybody else wanting me to grab them let me know ASAP.
> 
> So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva,  CoasterAddict, and LaLa.
> 
> 
> I know Mickey, Darcy, and Tara have made comments hinting that they may be trying to make it as well....     So have you guys decided yet if you need me to get you tickets?



are the tickets dated.. I was thinking I'd just get one and use it another day if I can't make it,


also Holsum bread has a 4 dollar off coupon for Knoebels..on the wrapper, if we eat enough bread between now and then we can save our visitors some money,

however I just heard tonight that Knoebels got nailed by that series of storms memorial day weekend... trying to get more info on that, going to check with my sources tomorrow


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> No comment.
> 
> 
> 
> (which reminds me....  i gotta find out why they no longer call me to let me know my bill is past due....)



good question, they called me friday..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> are the tickets dated.. I was thinking I'd just get one and use it another day if I can't make it,
> 
> 
> also Holsum bread has a 4 dollar off coupon for Knoebels..on the wrapper, if we eat enough bread between now and then we can save our visitors some money,
> 
> however I just heard tonight that Knoebels got nailed by that series of storms memorial day weekend... trying to get more info on that, going to check with my sources tomorrow



According to the info I have,   unfortunately,  they are dated.  



MICKEY88 said:


> good question, they called me friday..



And according to some guys in my department,  they called them last week.

Me?   i don't find out i'm at the cut off point until I try to get online Thursday after waking up from a nap.  

(When you work in the same building as the payment center,  and your average monthly bill is around $15....  you tend to not pay every month)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.According to the info I have,   unfortunately,  they are dated.
> Me?   i don't find out i'm at the cut off point until I try to get online Thursday after waking up from a nap.
> 
> (When you work in the same building as the payment center,  and your average monthly bill is around $15....  you tend to not pay every month)



1.june 13th thru sept 2nd, mon-friday for the holsum coupon on the loaf of bread I have right now


from website

News Blog

Knoebels Discounts


Knoebels Discount Programs:



Purchase a voucher for $20 in Ride Tickets for $16


        Weis Markets 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



$4.00 OFF coupon for weekday All Day Pay-One-Price Plan

        Available on Holsum Bread and Pepsi cans


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Pre-Purchase weekday All Day Pay-One-Price Plan with $4 discount

      Wegmans Supermarkets,  PA Recreation and Parks Offices


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.According to the info I have,   unfortunately,  they are dated.
> :



I'll gamble put me down for 1 ticket, are you doing the food thing or winging it like others


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> no, but your tag gives it away... oh wait..maybe not..LOL



*snicker*

exactly.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll gamble put me down for 1 ticket, are you doing the food thing or winging it like others



I'm doing the food thing since I get a free ticket for it.   Honestly,  from my experience from the past couple years though,   it's not really worth the price to pay for the extra picnic meal tickets.   It's cheaper and a better option to do the Hershey Meal Deal ($13),   or just to figure out what you want and get it from any of the many food places onsite.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Here's something interesting. Just got back from a concert in the next town over and on the way home noticed a new place has opened up.  It is called Agave and under that it says 'tequila and rum bar'.



Woo Hoo. . .new Tequila Bar in NY. . .lol.  



taramoz said:


> Quiet night on DIS, I am headed to bed, DD7 is too scared to sleep cuz JKKJBJOUGU let her watch Poltergeist last night, so I am going to make it better.  Sorry to be Debbie-downer...



I always allowed my son to watch whatever we were watching, and to decide if he wanted to continue watching. Never had an issue except when we went to the drive in to watch a series of "Jason" movies. . .he did not sleep well for a week.  I did tell him if he would have just said "Mom, lets not watch this, lets go home, I would have. . .lol.  He was 13 by this time. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Just a reminder people...
> 
> I'm planning on placing the order for the Discounted Hershey tickets on Wednesday AM,  So anybody else wanting me to grab them let me know ASAP.
> 
> So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva,  CoasterAddict, and LaLa.
> 
> 
> I know Mickey, Darcy, and Tara have made comments hinting that they may be trying to make it as well....     So have you guys decided yet if you need me to get you tickets?



I guess I will be paying full price if I get to come out.  As of this moment, I still don't have a firm date for my son.  Hopefully I will soon.



MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates drink anytime, with or without food,
> 2 years ago I did a photo shoot for the Pirates at the ren faire.. early morning before fairre opened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 8:30 AM the captain came walking up with 4 shots, handed me one and said we can't start until we toast with the Devil's Rum, so yes Rum for breakfast was the order of the day.



I have seen this photo before.  I love this shot.  Makes me want to find a ren faire here and attend.  I used to attend the one in Cali at the Paramount Studios Ranch every year.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.Woo Hoo. . .new Tequila Bar in NY. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 2.I have seen this photo before.  I love this shot.  Makes me want to find a ren faire here and attend.  I used to attend the one in Cali at the Paramount Studios Ranch every year.



1. more importantly..a new RUM bar in NY

2. they have a ren faire in Tampa


----------



## Birdman1511

boooo i hate mondays


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Here's something interesting. Just got back from a concert in the next town over and on the way home noticed a new place has opened up.  It is called Agave and under that it says 'tequila and rum bar'.


Sounds like my kind of place


Birdman1511 said:


> boooo i hate mondays



I agree it is totally to early to be up!  


Good Morning Disers!!! Have a great day.


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> boooo i hate mondays



I just woke up from a 30min nap here at work.

   I don't get to get out of here until after 12 today because my department is having lunch.     The end result?   over a 13hr day.


and I didn't get a lot of sleep yesterday.


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> boooo i hate mondays



I've already taught my first class and getting ready to do another.....but yes....I'm not a fan of Monday either


----------



## MICKEY88

Remember .... if it weren't for Monday, we'd all hate Tuesday


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Remember .... if it weren't for Monday, we'd all hate Tuesday



But......  I DO hate Tuesdays.



And Wednesdays

And Thursdays.


----------



## Kfyr23

Good morning everyone.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> But......  I DO hate Tuesdays.
> And Wednesdays
> And Thursdays.



wow that is an awful lot of hate, in one so young.

do you truly hate the days, or is it that you hate having to go to work ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> wow that is an awful lot of hate, in one so young.
> 
> do you truly hate the days, or is it that you hate having to go to work ??



I think it's I hate having to go to work.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Good morning everyone.



Good morning. 

Since I'm out of school for the summer, I won't be hating Mondays (or any other days) until August.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's I hate having to go to work.



kind of what I figured,

I'm guessing you Love those days when you are at WDW


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> But......  I DO hate Tuesdays.
> 
> 
> 
> And Wednesdays
> 
> And Thursdays.


I do like Fridays Saturday and Sunday


DCTooTall said:


> I think it's I hate having to go to work.



I wish I could be at the beach or WDW everyday!!! Now I have to come up with a plan to make that happen!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's I hate having to go to work.


That's kindof sad. I love the work that I do. Although I do enjoy the breaks from it.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Morning all 

I'm *still* working on my photopass pictures   Only have one park done, too.  This could take forever....


Today could be a bad day for me, I'm going to do something I've avoid for a very long time....running.  Most of my friends enjoy running and find it effortless.  Me, not so much.  And, several of my friends are overweight and seem to find it objectionable that I would want to be in better shape (or at least they make fun of me when I say I want to exercise more).  But, I've got one girlfriend who also doesn't enjoy running and is in the "not overweight but not in as good a shape as I'd like to be" category and we have agreed to start the couch-to-5K program together   Hopefully having a running buddy will make it easier.  As a bonus, she has older kids, so we can safely leave mine at her house while we go for a run together.  Maybe I can go from disliking running to at least not disliking it, lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I do like Fridays Saturday and Sunday
> 
> 
> I wish I could be at the beach or WDW everyday!!! Now I have to come up with a plan to make that happen!!!



I couldn't go to the beach everyday. I'm already constantly trying not to get sunburned.  Now WDW I could do, plenty of indoor stuff for taking breaks.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Here's something interesting. Just got back from a concert in the next town over and on the way home noticed a new place has opened up.  It is called Agave and under that it says 'tequila and rum bar'.



That's because they didn't want JUST To-Kill-Ya on the menu!

We have a friend that you don't want to have To-Kill-Ya around or he will lose the cap and make everyone do shots until it's empty!

Have ya'll seen the Promos for Expedition:  Impossible?   Our friends are the Yellow team....Grandpa's Warriors....our friend with the To-Kill-Ya thang is GRANDPA.  He may be 69, but he was Special Forces and has not slowed down.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I couldn't go to the beach everyday. I'm already constantly trying not to get sunburned.  Now WDW I could do, plenty of indoor stuff for taking breaks.



SUNCREEN...it's not just for weanies anymore!  USE IT!

Melanoma ain't pretty!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Since I'm out of school for the summer, I won't be hating Mondays (or any other days) until August.



  So you won't be hating your flight back from PA day?  



MICKEY88 said:


> kind of what I figured,
> 
> I'm guessing you Love those days when you are at WDW



  I don't pay attention to what day of the week it is when I'm in Florida.   It would only depress me as I got closer to time to go home.



ctnurse said:


> I do like Fridays Saturday and Sunday
> 
> 
> I wish I could be at the beach or WDW everyday!!! Now I have to come up with a plan to make that happen!!!



My plan involves someone giving me the winning lotto numbers.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> SUNCREEN...it's not just for weanies anymore!  USE IT!
> 
> Melanoma ain't pretty!



That's with the sunscreen silly...I'm not crazy...


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> That's kindof sad. I love the work that I do. Although I do enjoy the breaks from it.



  IF I have to work,   I don't mind my job at all.     But I'm not a big fan of having to drag my butt out of bed and out to the office.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I couldn't go to the beach everyday. I'm already constantly trying not to get sunburned.  Now WDW I could do, plenty of indoor stuff for taking breaks.




  Ok,  sounds like we'll have to make sure you are slathered in sunscreen for Hershey.   Sadly there isn't a whole lot of shade at the place.  (I don't think i've ever managed to go with getting burned to some degree.).


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> My plan involves someone giving me the winning lotto numbers.



that's just scary, a mutual friend of ours, told me that you and I are very similar in many ways..

now I find out we have the same plan.. well sort of..

I already have the winning lottery numbers, the problem is the lottery machines keep forgetting to draw them...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ...I'm not crazy...



could we get a second opinion on that ?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's just scary, a mutual friend of ours, told me that you and I are very similar in many ways..
> 
> now I find out we have the same plan.. well sort of..
> 
> I already have the winning lottery numbers, the problem is the lottery machines keep forgetting to draw them...






   Does that mean I need to just go ahead and make sure my next vehicle (in black) would look good with a skull and bones decal?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Morning all
> I'm *still* working on my photopass pictures   Only have one park done, too.  This could take forever....
> Today could be a bad day for me, I'm going to do something I've avoid for a very long time....running.  Most of my friends enjoy running and find it effortless.  Me, not so much.  And, several of my friends are overweight and seem to find it objectionable that I would want to be in better shape (or at least they make fun of me when I say I want to exercise more).  But, I've got one girlfriend who also doesn't enjoy running and is in the "not overweight but not in as good a shape as I'd like to be" category and we have agreed to start the couch-to-5K program together   Hopefully having a running buddy will make it easier.  As a bonus, she has older kids, so we can safely leave mine at her house while we go for a run together.  Maybe I can go from disliking running to at least not disliking it, lol.



Good luck with the Couch to 5k plan.  I'm pretty sure I've seen a support thread for that on the DIS, too, if you're interested.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's with the sunscreen silly...I'm not crazy...



You're NOT crazy.....hmmmmmm!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> could we get a second opinion on that ?



All right, let me qualify... I'm not crazy when it comes to things that could severely injure or possibly kill me...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good luck with the Couch to 5k plan.  I'm pretty sure I've seen a support thread for that on the DIS, too, if you're interested.






There are even emoticons for it.    


  (I REALLY need to get off my *** and back to the gym...  bleh)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So you won't be hating your flight back from PA day?



 I guess there will be a few sad days...


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> There are even emoticons for it.
> 
> 
> (I REALLY need to get off my *** and back to the gym...  bleh)



Ohhh, 20 might be a bit much for me, lol.  I'm looking more for 5-10 lbs (when you're 5'1" 5-10 lbs is a lot!  20 would put me at "a little too skinny" and I'd have to buy a new wardrobe, lol) and some serious toning on my rear end


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> IF I have to work,   I don't mind my job at all.     But I'm not a big fan of having to drag my butt out of bed and out to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,  sounds like we'll have to make sure you are slathered in sunscreen for Hershey.   Sadly there isn't a whole lot of shade at the place.  (I don't think i've ever managed to go with getting burned to some degree.).



I'm pretty good about getting slathered up in the morning. My downfall is remembering to reapply often enough.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean I need to just go ahead and make sure my next vehicle (in black) would look good with a skull and bones decal?



any vehicle, regardless of color, would look better with a skull and crossbones, or skull and crossed swords, decal on it  

and I have the sources to procure such decals, and would be more than happy to *hook* you up


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's I hate having to go to work.



I kind of like my work, besides the job there are a lot of extra stuff, pool, gym, and I get a chance to make a lot of little things for my bike and car.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Since I'm out of school for the summer, I won't be hating Mondays (or any other days) until August.



Lucky you!



DIS_MERI said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm *still* working on my photopass pictures   Only have one park done, too.  This could take forever....
> 
> 
> Today could be a bad day for me, I'm going to do something I've avoid for a very long time....running.  Most of my friends enjoy running and find it effortless.  Me, not so much.  And, several of my friends are overweight and seem to find it objectionable that I would want to be in better shape (or at least they make fun of me when I say I want to exercise more).  But, I've got one girlfriend who also doesn't enjoy running and is in the "not overweight but not in as good a shape as I'd like to be" category and we have agreed to start the couch-to-5K program together   Hopefully having a running buddy will make it easier.  As a bonus, she has older kids, so we can safely leave mine at her house while we go for a run together.  Maybe I can go from disliking running to at least not disliking it, lol.




Have fun!  Go to the WISH section of the dis, lots of others doing that.  Next thing you know you will be going to Disney every few months for a race.  Maybe you will be ready for October!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> I kind of like my work, besides the job there are a lot of extra stuff, pool, gym, and I get a chance to make a lot of little things for my bike and car.



I still Love what I do and it will be 26 years in November!


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> Have fun!  Go to the WISH section of the dis, lots of others doing that.  Next thing you know you will be going to Disney every few months for a race.  Maybe you will be ready for October!



I'm not so sure on the race thing....I missed 9 years of Navy PT tests because of my knee, hip and ankle (10% disabled in each, according to the VA).  The nice thing about the couch to 5K is that it is gradual, so if something does start hurting again I can scale back easily.  No pain from a week of Disney seemed like a good sign, though   It is a nice thought, though.  Maybe if they have a 5K


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Ohhh, 20 might be a bit much for me, lol.  I'm looking more for 5-10 lbs (when you're 5'1" 5-10 lbs is a lot!  20 would put me at "a little too skinny" and I'd have to buy a new wardrobe, lol) and some serious toning on my rear end



At 6'6",  I could afford to lose about 20 pounds (or likely more at this point)...   But you also can't really tell.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm pretty good about getting slathered up in the morning. My downfall is remembering to reapply often enough.



   Hmmmmmmm.......    Good thing I have a TON of aloe still at the apartment.    I kinda had to go nuts with the stuff (last year?) when I pretty much got a nasty head to toe burn.



MICKEY88 said:


> any vehicle, regardless of color, would look better with a skull and crossbones, or skull and crossed swords, decal on it
> 
> and I have the sources to procure such decals, and would be more than happy to *hook* you up




  Sounds like something to consider.


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> I just woke up from a 30min nap here at work.
> 
> I don't get to get out of here until after 12 today because my department is having lunch.     The end result?   over a 13hr day.
> 
> 
> and I didn't get a lot of sleep yesterday.





NJDiva said:


> I've already taught my first class and getting ready to do another.....but yes....I'm not a fan of Monday either



LoL I think i couldve used an extra day to sleep in being how fun/crazy the weekend was


----------



## Birdman1511

DIS_MERI said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm *still* working on my photopass pictures   Only have one park done, too.  This could take forever....
> 
> 
> Today could be a bad day for me, I'm going to do something I've avoid for a very long time....running.  Most of my friends enjoy running and find it effortless.  Me, not so much.  And, several of my friends are overweight and seem to find it objectionable that I would want to be in better shape (or at least they make fun of me when I say I want to exercise more).  But, I've got one girlfriend who also doesn't enjoy running and is in the "not overweight but not in as good a shape as I'd like to be" category and we have agreed to start the couch-to-5K program together   Hopefully having a running buddy will make it easier.  As a bonus, she has older kids, so we can safely leave mine at her house while we go for a run together.  Maybe I can go from disliking running to at least not disliking it, lol.



Good luck! i've trained for a few 5ks and half marathons, its not easy at first but once you get motivated you fall in love with it.  im still trying to talk myself into running the Disney marathon


----------



## MyMuse

Heyyy, new thread! 

I've got to get on here more! The weekend was super-duper fast. 

Recap: zillion errands, Warhol exhibit in NJ, Mary Poppins Bway show, visited Dallas BBQ NYC, early-bird Disney NYC store event, Hershey-M&Ms-Hard Rock-stores visits and then Harry Potter exhibit. I'm tired.  

now, off to read what I missed!


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh wow...


  I just got quoted $595 for the 7 nights for the September trip in the 2bdrm unit at Wyndham.....

That's like...Hella cheap!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> 
> I just got quoted $595 for the 7 nights for the September trip in the 2bdrm unit at Wyndham.....
> 
> That's like...Hella cheap!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>




So besides you....   Who else wants to join the party?    

With the 2 of us,   it's $43/night....   but with 3 it drops to $28/night....


or if we have 4 people it's only $21/night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So besides you....   Who else wants to join the party?
> 
> With the 2 of us,   it's $43/night....   but with 3 it drops to $28/night....
> 
> 
> or if we have 4 people it's only $21/night.



Come on everyone... You know you want to...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So besides you....   Who else wants to join the party?
> 
> With the 2 of us,   it's $43/night....   but with 3 it drops to $28/night....
> 
> 
> or if we have 4 people it's only $21/night.





that also includes complimentary foot rubs, doesn't it ??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> that also includes complimentary foot rubs, doesn't it ??



You want complimentary footrubs from DC??


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm not so sure on the race thing....I missed 9 years of Navy PT tests because of my knee, hip and ankle (10% disabled in each, according to the VA).  The nice thing about the couch to 5K is that it is gradual, so if something does start hurting again I can scale back easily.  No pain from a week of Disney seemed like a good sign, though   It is a nice thought, though.  Maybe if they have a 5K



Actually there are  three 5K's now, one at each of the full and half races, and the Everest one.  Though that one almost works out to an 8K as you are running back through the park again looking for clues.



Birdman1511 said:


> Good luck! i've trained for a few 5ks and half marathons, its not easy at first but once you get motivated you fall in love with it.  im still trying to talk myself into running the Disney marathon



I have done several halfs but the thought of running for two more hours doesn't seem to have an appeal.  I would like to do one someday, just to say I did it



MyMuse said:


> I've got to get on here more! The weekend was super-duper fast.
> 
> Recap: zillion errands, Warhol exhibit in NJ, Mary Poppins Bway show, visited Dallas BBQ NYC, early-bird Disney NYC store event, Hershey-M&Ms-Hard Rock-stores visits and then Harry Potter exhibit. I'm tired.



There is always something to do in the city!  I want to see the HP exhibit one of these days.



DCTooTall said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> 
> I just got quoted $595 for the 7 nights for the September trip in the 2bdrm unit at Wyndham.....
> 
> That's like...Hella cheap!



That is a great deal.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that also includes complimentary foot rubs, doesn't it ??





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You want complimentary footrubs from DC??


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You want complimentary footrubs from DC??



nope, I have a key to a condo in Orlando, and it's available to me 24/7/365..

so I would not be staying at DC's place..

I was upping the temptation so he gets more roomies..


----------



## Birdman1511

ahoff said:


> .I have done several halfs but the thought of running for two more hours doesn't seem to have an appeal.  I would like to do one someday, just to say I did it.



haha yeah i almost dread the thought of running a full. although im like you i think it woudl be awesome just to say i did it. one time, and thats it


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm not so sure on the race thing....I missed 9 years of Navy PT tests because of my knee, hip and ankle (10% disabled in each, according to the VA).  The nice thing about the couch to 5K is that it is gradual, so if something does start hurting again I can scale back easily.  No pain from a week of Disney seemed like a good sign, though   It is a nice thought, though.  Maybe if they have a 5K



They have several, and they're *tons* of fun. Check out www.disneyworldmarathon.com. For sure there is a 5k in January, because I've already sent them money. I think the other races during the year have a 5k with them as well.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Have any of you runners used Nike+, especially the sportband?  I can't do Nike shoes (I am apparently related to Donald because I have duck feet....narrow in the heel, wide from there), but I like the idea of being able to track distance, pace and time.  And, having spent money on the unit will make me even more likely to keep up on the running   Day 1 has given me no soreness (so far), but it was only 4 or 5 minutes of total running and I could already walk 4 miles without after effects   My running buddy has asthma so I let her set the pace (which was pretty much perfect for me, I may have been able to go a little harder, but then I'd be more likely to be sore....).


----------



## CoasterAddict

Birdman1511 said:


> haha yeah i almost dread the thought of running a full. although im like you i think it woudl be awesome just to say i did it. one time, and thats it


I did the full in January, although I'm a walker with occasional bouts of running. Don't know if I'll be doing another any time soon--we went back to the half for 2012. But bragging rights are great, as is the Mickey medal.


----------



## Birdman1511

CoasterAddict said:


> I did the full in January, although I'm a walker with occasional bouts of running. Don't know if I'll be doing another any time soon--we went back to the half for 2012. But bragging rights are great, as is the Mickey medal.



hahaha thats funny that you mention it. i think the disney marathon is the only marathon that i'd actually want to do bc #1 - it'd make for good pictures, especially with the ones with characters along the way. #2 - I want want that medal!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So besides you....   Who else wants to join the party?    With the 2 of us,   it's $43/night....   but with 3 it drops to $28/night....or if we have 4 people it's only $21/night.



Hmmmmm, I am thinking I might just take off work for those nights (no PTO needed, just rearrange my schedule. . .lol). If you don't get any takers, I will take the space.  Easier than driving home everyday. . .lol.



MyMuse said:


> Heyyy, new thread!
> 
> I've got to get on here more! The weekend was super-duper fast.
> 
> Recap: zillion errands, Warhol exhibit in NJ, Mary Poppins Bway show, visited Dallas BBQ NYC, early-bird Disney NYC store event, Hershey-M&Ms-Hard Rock-stores visits and then Harry Potter exhibit. I'm tired.
> 
> now, off to read what I missed!



Personally, I will suggest not trying to catch up too much. . .it moves too fast.



ctnurse said:


> I do like Fridays Saturday and Sunday
> I wish I could be at the beach or WDW everyday!!! Now I have to come up with a plan to make that happen!!!



For me it would be the beach.  I spent 20 years living 2 blocks from the water in Redondo Beach, CA.  I would walk down to the boardwalk every day after work and watch the sun set. . .I loved it.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> So besides you....   Who else wants to join the party?
> Going down for Labor Day, so can't go back again quite that soon. Keep me in mind for next time, though.
> With the 2 of us,   it's $43/night....   but with 3 it drops to $28/night....
> 
> 
> or if we have 4 people it's only $21/night.



I'm going over Labor Day w'end, so I can't go again *quite* so soon. Maybe next time.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Birdman1511 said:


> hahaha thats funny that you mention it. i think the disney marathon is the only marathon that i'd actually want to do bc #1 - it'd make for good pictures, especially with the ones with characters along the way. #2 - I want want that medal!!



Would you consider the marathon *relay*? It's new this year. Two-person teams, so each member does a half. The medal for the relay is Chip and Dale. My sister and I are trying to round up a couple of teammates because we'd love to add Chip and Dale to our bling collection (especially the inaugural year!!), but we prefer to run together, not tag-team.

Augie...I asked you about the relay already, right? Anyone else??


----------



## DIS_MERI

CoasterAddict said:


> Would you consider the marathon *relay*? It's new this year. Two-person teams, so each member does a half. The medal for the relay is Chip and Dale. My sister and I are trying to round up a couple of teammates because we'd love to add Chip and Dale to our bling collection (especially the inaugural year!!), but we prefer to run together, not tag-team.
> 
> Augie...I asked you about the relay already, right? Anyone else??



That is cool that Disney keeps coming up with new medals to entice people to run the races   I'm pretty sure I won't be up for a half by then, though, lol.  Maybe I can make that a goal, to be able to run a half by 2013   How long did most of you train before being able to tackle a half?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> That is cool that Disney keeps coming up with new medals to entice people to run the races   I'm pretty sure I won't be up for a half by then, though, lol.  Maybe I can make that a goal, to be able to run a half by 2013   How long did most of you train before being able to tackle a half?


I walked most of the half, and most of the full. My training was sporadic at best.
The important thing to remember is that the last person to cross the finish line gets the same medal as everyone else.  You have to maintain a 16 minute mile (although there is a little fudge factor built into that) or they "sweep" you off the course. I have to say, I was at the very back of the pack for mile 17-20 of the marathon (at which point I lost my companion and picked up some speed) and the "sweepers" were all super supportive and encouraging.

Someone else can probably give you a better sense of what it would take to actually *run* the 13.1 miles. But highly recommend it. Wonderful experience--except for the year it snowed.


----------



## DIS_MERI

CoasterAddict said:


> I walked most of the half, and most of the full. My training was sporadic at best.
> The important thing to remember is that the last person to cross the finish line gets the same medal as everyone else.  You have to maintain a 16 minute mile (although there is a little fudge factor built into that) or they "sweep" you off the course. I have to say, I was at the very back of the pack for mile 17-20 of the marathon (at which point I lost my companion and picked up some speed) and the "sweepers" were all super supportive and encouraging.
> 
> Someone else can probably give you a better sense of what it would take to actually *run* the 13.1 miles. But highly recommend it. Wonderful experience--except for the year it snowed.



Ewww, snow doesn't belong at Disney anyway!  That is very encouraging that you were able to walk a lot of it.  I need to make sure I can *walk* the 13.1/26.2 miles before I commit to anything, though, lol.  I had grand running plans several times when I was in the Navy, but they never materialized.  I was, however, in a totally different (and not so great) place mentally, emotionally and physically then


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww, snow doesn't belong at Disney anyway!  That is very encouraging that you were able to walk a lot of it.  I need to make sure I can *walk* the 13.1/26.2 miles before I commit to anything, though, lol.  I had grand running plans several times when I was in the Navy, but they never materialized.  I was, however, in a totally different (and not so great) place mentally, emotionally and physically then



Hey, I figure I probably do at least a half-marathon's worth of walking on a normal day in the parks anyway.  The 26.2 was a stretch, but I finished strong and was fine the next day. And it is pretty cool to be able to say I finished a marathon. 

I think someone already mentioned there are at three half marathons @WDW. And two at DL.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww, snow doesn't belong at Disney anyway!  That is very encouraging that you were able to walk a lot of it.  I need to make sure I can *walk* the 13.1/26.2 miles before I commit to anything, though, lol.  I had grand running plans several times when I was in the Navy, but they never materialized.  I was, however, in a totally different (and not so great) place mentally, emotionally and physically then





CoasterAddict said:


> Hey, I figure I probably do at least a half-marathon's worth of walking on a normal day in the parks anyway.  The 26.2 was a stretch, but I finished strong and was fine the next day. And it is pretty cool to be able to say I finished a marathon.
> 
> I think someone already mentioned there are at three half marathons @WDW. And two at DL.


It does kind of sound fun...especially if you have peeps to do it with...


----------



## DIS_MERI

CoasterAddict said:


> Hey, I figure I probably do at least a half-marathon's worth of walking on a normal day in the parks anyway.  The 26.2 was a stretch, but I finished strong and was fine the next day. And it is pretty cool to be able to say I finished a marathon.
> 
> I think someone already mentioned there are at three half marathons @WDW. And two at DL.



Yes, I've been gazing at the rundisney page   The Wine and Dine half looks neat, especially with the special tastings from the Food and Wine festival   Maybe I can find someone to do the 2nd half of the relay and do it this year


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> could we get a second opinion on that ?


Your NOT crazy


CoasterAddict said:


> I did the full in January, although I'm a walker with occasional bouts of running. Don't know if I'll be doing another any time soon--we went back to the half for 2012. But bragging rights are great, as is the Mickey medal.


I had no idea you could walk/run!!!! I could run a 5k since I can run 3 miles at the gym.  But never really entertained the idea of a 1/2 since I thought I would have to run the entire thing.


DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, I've been gazing at the rundisney page   The Wine and Dine half looks neat, especially with the special tastings from the Food and Wine festival   Maybe I can find someone to do the 2nd half of the relay and do it this year



Now this is my idea of fun...Food wine and working out all rolled into one day

How was everyone's day.  I had a busy day at work, I had my trainee with me again. Then I went to gym, picked up DS at school, came home had dinner and then played baseball with DS.  I am ready for bed.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> How was everyone's day.  I had a busy day at work, I had my trainee with me again. Then I went to gym, picked up DS at school, came home had dinner and then played baseball with DS.  I am ready for bed.



Mine was good, back into the swing of things!  Good luck to all of you doing the marathon/half marathon!  I am a cyclist myself, ride the BP MS150 each year here in Houston.  No running for me!


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> I am ready for bed.



That makes two of us!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, I've been gazing at the rundisney page   The Wine and Dine half looks neat, especially with the special tastings from the Food and Wine festival   Maybe I can find someone to do the 2nd half of the relay and do it this year



Yes, I'd like to do the Wine and Dine sometime, also the Princess half. My work schedule makes those times of year a challenge. The January marathon weekend is no problem. I think I may be able to do the Wine and Dine in 2014 if they're still running it


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Mine was good, back into the swing of things!  Good luck to all of you doing the marathon/half marathon!  I am a cyclist myself, ride the BP MS150 each year here in Houston.  No running for me!



That's cool! I have a friend who used to do the bike ride every year until he moved out of state.


----------



## Birdman1511

Good Night all!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Your NOT crazy
> 
> :



LOL,,, I'm definitely crazy.. trust me..


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> That is cool that Disney keeps coming up with new medals to entice people to run the races   I'm pretty sure I won't be up for a half by then, though, lol.  Maybe I can make that a goal, to be able to run a half by 2013   How long did most of you train before being able to tackle a half?



My running training is probably poor, as far as a half or full would go.  I only run 2 or 3 times a week, 3 to 4 miles.  But I bike a lot.   I ride to work most days, 13 miles each way. And I have a group of friends I do other rides with.  And have been swimming now for the last 8 months, an hour 2 or 3 times a week.  I have done up to a half, and have done many duathlons.  My goal is to do a tri.




CoasterAddict said:


> Hey, I figure I probably do at least a half-marathon's worth of walking on a normal day in the parks anyway.  The 26.2 was a stretch, but I finished strong and was fine the next day. And it is pretty cool to be able to say I finished a marathon.
> 
> I think someone already mentioned there are at three half marathons @WDW. And two at DL.



Yes, there are three Halfs and one Full at DW.  I think there are two and one at DL.  And most of the races have 5K's, which seem to be verynon competitive, lots of walking with charactors out for photo ops.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does kind of sound fun...especially if you have peeps to do it with...



Sounds like you could form a relay, you will be down there anyway 



taramoz said:


> Mine was good, back into the swing of things!  Good luck to all of you doing the marathon/half marathon!  I am a cyclist myself, ride the BP MS150 each year here in Houston.  No running for me!



Tell me more about this ride.  I was just in Boston Saturday for a 150 mile ride.  It seems pretty popular, sells out the first day of registration.  I sat on the bus back with someone who came up from Virginia for it.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Tell me more about this ride.  I was just in Boston Saturday for a 150 mile ride.  It seems pretty popular, sells out the first day of registration.  I sat on the bus back with someone who came up from Virginia for it.



When I was in Houston, the MS150 was from Houston to Austin and helped raise money for Multiple Sclerosis.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Hmmmmm, I am thinking I might just take off work for those nights (no PTO needed, just rearrange my schedule. . .lol). If you don't get any takers, I will take the space.  Easier than driving home everyday. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Personally, I will suggest not trying to catch up too much. . .it moves too fast.



  1.     Uh-oh....  This could get dangerous!   

  2. Under normal circumstances... true.   But Friday's conversation was quite....unique.   And everybody should experience the fun that came from the Trio of Tasty Tipsy Tight Tushes.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww, snow doesn't belong at Disney anyway!  That is very encouraging that you were able to walk a lot of it.  I need to make sure I can *walk* the 13.1/26.2 miles before I commit to anything, though, lol.  I had grand running plans several times when I was in the Navy, but they never materialized.  I was, however, in a totally different (and not so great) place mentally, emotionally and physically then



  Um... i beg to differ.   Snow is awesome when you are walking down Main Street.    As are the 'free' cookies and hot chocolate.     



DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, I've been gazing at the rundisney page   The Wine and Dine half looks neat, especially with the special tastings from the Food and Wine festival   Maybe I can find someone to do the 2nd half of the relay and do it this year



  You should do it.   We'll all be down there anyways,   and we even have space available if you want someplace to stay.   



ctnurse said:


> How was everyone's day.  I had a busy day at work, I had my trainee with me again. Then I went to gym, picked up DS at school, came home had dinner and then played baseball with DS.  I am ready for bed.



i just woke up a little while ago. Pretty much didn't get out of the office until around 1pm yesterday.  Went home... started a load of laundry,  and then was passed out by 3.       I'm feeling the lack of sleep today.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Um... i beg to differ.   Snow is awesome when you are walking down Main Street.    As are the 'free' cookies and hot chocolate.



Trust me, it's much less awesome when it's 4am, 25 degrees and you're waiting in your corral for the race to start.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.     Uh-oh....  This could get dangerous!
> 
> 2. Under normal circumstances... true.   But Friday's conversation was quite....unique.   And everybody should experience the fun that came from the Trio of Tasty Tipsy Tight Tushes.



We need a shorter nickname... 

just sayin


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Trust me, it's much less awesome when it's 4am, 25 degrees and you're waiting in your corral for the race to start.



  The comment was that Snow didn't belong at Disney.  At to that,  i disagree.    I will however say that there are times it doesn't belong there.... such as 4am waiting in your corral.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We need a shorter nickname...
> 
> just sayin



"T"x5??


----------



## DCTooTall

Heh heh....

weird Al's latest video.   It even includes a nice Snow-White reference.  
http://youtu.be/ss_BmTGv43M


Oh.... and a Alice in wonderland reference too...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Heh heh....
> 
> weird Al's latest video.   It even includes a nice Snow-White reference.
> http://youtu.be/ss_BmTGv43M
> 
> 
> Oh.... and a Alice in wonderland reference too...



Nice video. . .like, like like. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We need a shorter nickname...
> 
> just sayin



I agree


HAPPY SUMMER!!!!


I checked my WDW ressie this am only 57 days until I am in the world!

Today is also the last day of school....I will have a 2nd grader that lives in my house by the end of the day!!!


These 3 things make me very happy


----------



## MyMuse

Birdman1511 said:


> Good luck! i've trained for a few 5ks and half marathons, its not easy at first but once you get motivated you fall in love with it.  im still trying to talk myself into running the Disney marathon





ahoff said:


> Actually there are  three 5K's now, one at each of the full and half races, and the Everest one.  Though that one almost works out to an 8K as you are running back through the park again looking for clues.



The owner of my gym signed me up for Run Club a few weeks back. This Sat will be the third meet. So far, so good-ish. I can run on a treadmill but outside is not my thing, but I did it. 

I have no idea whether I can actually do a 5k or a marathon...seems too lofty of a goal.  





ahoff said:


> There is always something to do in the city!  I want to see the HP exhibit one of these days.



Yes! There's always something I want to do, just have to make time for it. and it keep me occupied and out of trouble. 

There's a couple of Bway plays closing way earlier than I expected it to, so I may concentrate on that. 

The HP exhibit was good; I enjoyed it. And of course, there's a dump shop they place you in afterwards. 

Connected is the Cake Boss Cafe, which is more of a hole-in-the-wall-teeny-tiny-bakery. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Personally, I will suggest not trying to catch up too much. . .it moves too fast.



I didn't exactly try, there's only so much I can read in one sitting, especially whe I can't catch up!   


Hope everyone's Tuesday is going well!


----------



## taramoz

Just popping in to say hello, not going to try to catch up!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We need a shorter nickname...
> 
> just sayin



How about 5T?  Easy to remember!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say hello, not going to try to catch up!



Slacker.  



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> How about 5T?  Easy to remember!



I like my suggestion better.   it just sounds cooler.


----------



## NJDiva

good morning all!
thought I'd drop in real quick before it got crazy here. the boss is on a business trip which you would think make my week go by without issue....NOT!! normally I take his calls and do more work because he's not here. 

ok, so since most of us are solo travelers (for the most part, this question can be answered by single parents as well) what's your favorite DISNEY activity to do solo? do you like to sit and bask in the light of the fireworks, enjoy your yummy meal while people watching, ride your favorite ride multiple times until they kick you off?
What say you....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! I wanted to let everyone know that Southwest started their anniversary sale today. One way flights for 40, 80, or 120, depending on how far you're going. 

My 1000th post!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Slacker.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my suggestion better.   it just sounds cooler.



I posted BEFORE I saw yours!


Your name----your abbreviation!


----------



## Birdman1511

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesdasy


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> good morning all!
> thought I'd drop in real quick before it got crazy here. the boss is on a business trip which you would think make my week go by without issue....NOT!! normally I take his calls and do more work because he's not here.
> 
> ok, so since most of us are solo travelers (for the most part, this question can be answered by single parents as well) what's your favorite DISNEY activity to do solo? do you like to sit and bask in the light of the fireworks, enjoy your yummy meal while people watching, ride your favorite ride multiple times until they kick you off?
> What say you....



Surprisingly...  I haven't toured the parks solo many times before.  My march trip was the first one I actually spent any time in the parks alone,   and I was doing the "I gotta ride everything!" routine since there were a lot of things I've not had a chance to do in my previous trips due to time.

It seems like most of the time when i go,  I've got friends with me who I'm almost playing tour guide for.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I wanted to let everyone know that Southwest started their anniversary sale today. One way flights for 40, 80, or 120, depending on how far you're going.



  Drat....  no decent fairs from my neck of the woods to Florida for the dates I need/want for my November trip.  



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I posted BEFORE I saw yours!
> 
> 
> Your name----your abbreviation!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Drat....  no decent fairs from my neck of the woods to Florida for the dates I need/want for my November trip.



I looked at nov, too. They actually had some of the good fares from Houston. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to settle on exact days for my trip yet...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I looked at nov, too. They actually had some of the good fares from Houston. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to settle on exact days for my trip yet...



Congrats on your 1000th Post!

Remember....you may have to Date in Disney...we did!  It was easier to get there than to each others' houses.  You may find yourself having "Count-Downs" until you can see each other again.  

Be open to Dating across the country...it may be your Prince/Princess for Ever After!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I looked at nov, too. They actually had some of the good fares from Houston. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to settle on exact days for my trip yet...



yeah there was nothing for my September trip so I'll have to go back to my normal search engine...
OMG it's 12:30 and I feel like I've done nothing all morning, which is so not true but I don't have a lot to show for all the work I've done.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Congrats on your 1000th Post!
> 
> Remember....you may have to Date in Disney...we did!  It was easier to get there than to each others' houses.  You may find yourself having "Count-Downs" until you can see each other again.
> 
> Be open to Dating across the country...it may be your Prince/Princess for Ever After!



Date in Disney...sounds like the name of a touring service..maybe we should all move to FL and start a company. People could pay us to arrange romantic outings for them.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> yeah there was nothing for my September trip so I'll have to go back to my normal search engine...
> OMG it's 12:30 and I feel like I've done nothing all morning, which is so not true but I don't have a lot to show for all the work I've done.



It was pretty hit or miss. Probably a good thing for me since I'm still paying off this month's trip...


----------



## Kfyr23

Good afternoon everyone. I just love having to try to buy a new vehicle it has consumed the last two days. Hope everyone is having a great week so far.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, I've been gazing at the rundisney page   The Wine and Dine half looks neat, especially with the special tastings from the Food and Wine festival   Maybe I can find someone to do the 2nd half of the relay and do it this year



I am thinking about doing the Halloween 5 k this year.


----------



## DCTooTall

Just wanted to give 1 final reminder about the discounted Hershey tickets.  I'm going to be placing my order when I get off work tomorrow AM.

So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva, Lala, CoasterAddict,  and Mickey.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I looked at nov, too. They actually had some of the good fares from Houston. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to settle on exact days for my trip yet...



I looked for my trip in October and didn't see good rates, maybe I did it wrong...


----------



## taramoz

taramoz said:


> I looked for my trip in October and didn't see good rates, maybe I did it wrong...



LOL, I am an idiot, figured it out!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Date in Disney...sounds like the name of a touring service..maybe we should all move to FL and start a company. People could pay us to arrange romantic outings for them.



Hmm let's call it DC's Pyrate and Princess Romantic Adventures..


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, I am an idiot, figured it out!!!



no no no, you are not an idiot, you are a very intelligent woman... you were obviously distracted at the time..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just wanted to give 1 final reminder about the discounted Hershey tickets.  I'm going to be placing my order when I get off work tomorrow AM.
> 
> So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva, Lala, CoasterAddict,  and Mickey.



uh oh  2 to 1....I'm not sure I like those numbers...

I think 3 or 4 to 1 would be better...LOL


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> no no no, you are not an idiot, you are a very intelligent woman... you were obviously distracted at the time..



LOL, this is true, I am working, dising, and booking airfare all at once.  Can be very distracting!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just wanted to give 1 final reminder about the discounted Hershey tickets.  I'm going to be placing my order when I get off work tomorrow AM.
> 
> So far I've got Louisa, NJDiva, Lala, CoasterAddict,  and Mickey.



who is Mickey..???


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh  2 to 1....I'm not sure I like those numbers...
> 
> I think 3 or 4 to 1 would be better...LOL



Ahhh, I want to come, put me down, I will make it happen...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Ahhh, I want to come, put me down, I will make it happen...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Ahhh, I want to come, put me down, I will make it happen...



AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



Where should I stay?  Is there a plan?  LOL, sorry, I am behind on the plans clearly!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm let's call it DC's Pyrate and Princess Romantic Adventures..



Oooh, I like that name.  DC's probably going to wonder how his tag became part of the title though...we could make it just " and  Romantic Adventures"


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Where should I stay?



_I better not answer this..._


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oooh, I like that name.  DC's probably going to wonder how his tag became part of the title though...we could make it just " and  Magical Adventures"



because he's my business partner.. I was giving him top billing,

magical adventures sounds too close to disney


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> because he's my business partner.. I was giving him top billing,
> 
> magical adventures sounds too close to disney



Oh pooh, I meant romantic adventures. Going back to fix now.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Where should I stay?  Is there a plan?  LOL, sorry, I am behind on the plans clearly!



I don't think everyone's figured out their exact plans yet. I do know that i will be flying up on Wednesday and staying with DC.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> _I better not answer this..._



Oh come on...I want to hear your suggestion...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh come on...I want to hear your suggestion...



what do think I was going to suggest..??


----------



## taramoz

taramoz said:


> Where should I stay?  Is there a plan?  LOL, sorry, I am behind on the plans clearly!



NJDiva, Lala, where are you 2 ladies staying?  Maybe we can all 3 work on something together?


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> NJDiva, Lala, where are you 2 ladies staying?  Maybe we can all 3 work on something together?



actually I haven't thought that far yet, I'm thinking about my trip to Orlando in 23 days. I guess I should start looking into someplace....I know there are several hotel in the area it's just a matter of what to pay. and I'm coming in Friday night leaving Saturday to meet Brett on Sunday (at least that's what's in my head right now...)


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh  2 to 1....I'm not sure I like those numbers...
> 
> I think 3 or 4 to 1 would be better...LOL


You're right, not great odds. We totally need more cute guys.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> You're right, not great odds. We totally need more cute guys.



make sure you can handle the 2 you have, before wishing for more.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Date in Disney...sounds like the name of a touring service..maybe we should all move to FL and start a company. People could pay us to arrange romantic outings for them.



Shall I start the company since I already live here?  If you all will work on the mission statement, I will work on marketing strategies. . .lol.



taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say hello, not going to try to catch up!



Good for you. . .no one should ever be required to catch up with this group in rare form. . .I try, but my heart just isn't in it. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> You're right, not great odds. We totally need more cute guys.



CA (or CG as I remember you from chat. . .lol), sometimes ya gotta roll with the odds you have.  Personally, I prefer that there are plenty of women around to balance out a couple bad boys. . .i.e.; DC, Pyrate. . .ya know? It might take a few of us to keep them in line. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> make sure you can handle the 2 you have, before wishing for more.



Exactly my sentiments, but with an entirely different twist. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> CA (or CG as I remember you from chat. . .lol), sometimes ya gotta roll with the odds you have.  Personally, I prefer that there are plenty of women around to balance out a couple bad boys. . .i.e.; DC, Pyrate. . .ya know? It might take a few of us to keep them in line. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my sentiments, but with an entirely different twist. . .lol.



I have photo evidence of how well I can handle those numbers..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I have photo evidence of how well I can handle those numbers..



I only had to deal with the prince side of you when you were here in December.  The Pyrate remained locked away. . .I am certain that if he were let out, I would have needed a few more princesses, divas, women of any sort, to help tame the Pyrate. . .Sooooo, just saying I prefer larger female to male ratio numbers. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I only had to deal with the prince side of you when you were here in December.  The Pyrate remained locked away. . .I am certain that if he were let out, I would have needed a few more princesses, divas, women of any sort, to help tame the Pyrate. . .Sooooo, just saying I prefer larger female to male ratio numbers. . .



the Pyrate can't be tamed, once let out, he can only be guided, to channel his energy in a safe legal direction..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate can't be tamed, once let out, he can only be guided, to channel his energy in a safe legal direction..



My point exactly. . .the more females available to channel the energy, the better. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> My point exactly. . .the more females available to channel the energy, the better. . .lol.



the Pyrate might  not have any energy that day, He spent 2 hours texting with Ms. Kryptonite this afternoon


----------



## DefLepard

This thread =  & 

 it


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate might  not have any energy that day, He spent 2 hours texting with Ms. Kryptonite this afternoon



Why do you do this?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> This thread =  &
> 
> it



Yet another Floridian. . .our numbers are growing. . .SWEET. . .Oh and welcome.  Please feel free to post your stats on our Singles seeking Singles profiles only thread.


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Yet another Floridian. . .our numbers are growing. . .SWEET. . .



3 hr drive from South of Disney

Fl "seasonal' annual pass holder, next trip = F&W Festival

Floridians rock


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> 3 hr drive from South of Disney
> 
> Fl "seasonal' annual pass holder, next trip = F&W Festival
> 
> Floridians rock



I am a transplant but ya know. . .since I have been here for nearly a year I consider myself full fledged. . .lol.

We do have a meet of sorts scheduled for end of September/Beginning of October.  HHN at Universal and Food & Wine at WDW. . .


----------



## Birdman1511

DefLepard said:


> 3 hr drive from South of Disney
> 
> Fl "seasonal' annual pass holder, next trip = F&W Festival
> 
> Floridians rock



Amen!!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate might  not have any energy that day, He spent 2 hours texting with Ms. Kryptonite this afternoon



Ok why would you do that to yourself???!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

OK, after a few days of very busy fundraising for my job, I am better able to hang out on the thread again.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Ok why would you do that to yourself???!



because I'm a Pyrate, and we like living on the edge... 

besides a little pain now and then makes one appreciate pleasure, that much more..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> because I'm a Pyrate, and we like living on the edge...
> 
> besides a little pain now and then makes one appreciate pleasure, that much more..



<makes note of this tendency>


----------



## ctnurse

CoasterAddict said:


> You're right, not great odds. We totally need more cute guys.


Add cute guys with accents to my list of things I love


DefLepard said:


> This thread =  &
> 
> it



Welcome and jump right in


I have decided you guys have way too much fun when I am working!  It is almost bedtime!  Did everyone enjoy the first day of summer???


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Add cute guys with accents to my list of things I love



OMG, me too!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> OMG, me too!!!



You may have missed our last accent convo....it involved coughing on cute guys to give them that low sexy voice, which is great on its own and improves even more with an accent


----------



## DIS_MERI

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, after a few days of very busy fundraising for my job, I am better able to hang out on the thread again.



Welcome back   We've been pretty quiet the last few days, I'm sure there's not much to catch up on


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> You may have missed our last accent convo....it involved coughing on cute guys to give them that low sexy voice, which is great on its own and improves even more with an accent



I did jump in without catching up!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> You may have missed our last accent convo....it involved coughing on cute guys to give them that low sexy voice, which is great on its own and improves even more with an accent



Coughing on cute guys = sexy voice 


Yep, still funny...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> OMG, me too!!!



good grief enough with the accents already


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Coughing on cute guys = sexy voice
> 
> 
> Yep, still funny...



So had to laugh at that!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> Did everyone enjoy the first day of summer???


I spent the day in the water park at the local Six Flags. It was great.


----------



## MICKEY88

I spent the day at work.....


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I spent the day at work.....



I did too, but I had a nice lunch out at the Indian bakery (yum, love the Indian food) which is rare for me, I usually eat at my desk.


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> I did jump in without catching up!!!




The original convo was from sometime before I went to England, back in April.  It was just a very memorably funny one


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I did too, but I had a nice lunch out at the Indian bakery (yum, love the Indian food) which is rare for me, I usually eat at my desk.



this time of year getting out to eat is impossible, I was lucky enough today to hit the cafeteria around 2:15...


----------



## MICKEY88

good night y'all


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Sooooooo...I'm seriously considering the princess half marathon in February.  Been thinking about it for awhile, but the conversation between Missy and CA yesterday sort of brought it back to the forefront of my mind.  What do you think?


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sooooooo...I'm seriously considering the princess half marathon in February.  Been thinking about it for awhile, but the conversation between Missy and CA yesterday sort of brought it back to the forefront of my mind.  What do you think?



Go for it, it's a hoot. I'm hoping the Princess is going to fit into my calendar some year soon.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Go for it, it's a hoot. I'm hoping the Princess is going to fit into my calendar some year soon.



How about 2012? Then I won't be going like this  by myself...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How about 2012? Then I won't be going like this  by myself...



2012 I'm doing the January half. Can't do another one two months later. Want to do the marathon relay?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> 2012 I'm doing the January half. Can't do another one two months later. Want to do the marathon relay?



I thought about doing that race since I may be down there that weekend with my family. But I don't want to be obsessing about a marathon during what's supposed to be a family vacation. Waiting unti February is better for me. Then I would be flying over expressly to do the half.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought about doing that race since I may be down there that weekend with my family. But I don't want to be obsessing about a marathon during what's supposed to be a family vacation. Waiting unti February is better for me. Then I would be flying over expressly to do the half.



You don't want your family as cheerleaders, huh?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought about doing that race since I may be down there that weekend with my family. But I don't want to be obsessing about a marathon during what's supposed to be a family vacation. Waiting unti February is better for me. Then I would be flying over expressly to do the half.



You're lucky to be in Houston....2 hour flight, ME and you're at home again!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> You don't want your family as cheerleaders, huh?



Honestly? I might love to have one of them with me. Together, they're more of a distraction than a cheerleading squad (especially my 2 year old DS).


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sooooooo...I'm seriously considering the princess half marathon in February.  Been thinking about it for awhile, but the conversation between Missy and CA yesterday sort of brought it back to the forefront of my mind.  What do you think?



I will cheer you on if you do!!  Go for it...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You're lucky to be in Houston....2 hour flight, ME and you're at home again!



I know!  And lots of direct flights on SW.


----------



## taramoz

Ok, I think I am heading to bed, a lot of mixed emotions tonight, tomorrow morning I see the judge to finalize things (Ex signed w/o consulting a lawyer).  I feel happy and free, yet disappointed and worried for DD7.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I will cheer you on if you do!!  Go for it...


Thanks! I think I really want to...but I'm going to keep going back and forth until I decide to commit... 


taramoz said:


> Ok, I think I am heading to bed, a lot of mixed emotions tonight, tomorrow morning I see the judge to finalize things (Ex signed w/o consulting a lawyer).  I feel happy and free, yet disappointed and worried for DD7.



I went through the exact same thing.  It does get better. I think the best thing you can do is give yourself a little time.


----------



## dismem98

taramoz said:


> Ok, I think I am heading to bed, a lot of mixed emotions tonight, tomorrow morning I see the judge to finalize things (Ex signed w/o consulting a lawyer).  I feel happy and free, yet disappointed and worried for DD7.



I felt the same when my divorce wen tthrough even though my kids where older.
Never easy but hugs  
Good luck


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know!  And lots of direct flights on SW.



I thought you were on the Northwest side...I hopped on the Tollway and went around to Bush in 30 minutes....

Altho now it takes 10 min to get to the airport and long-term parking is FREE!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm let's call it DC's Pyrate and Princess Romantic Adventures..



Does that mean we'll end up booking up an entire  and  Cruise?





MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh  2 to 1....I'm not sure I like those numbers...
> 
> I think 3 or 4 to 1 would be better...LOL



 



MICKEY88 said:


> who is Mickey..???



  He's a Mouse who Famously has residences in California, Florida, Tokyo, and France....  and is currently building a couple more.


ALSO....     It's me being too lazy to type "88" when refering to a 



taramoz said:


> Ahhh, I want to come, put me down, I will make it happen...







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oooh, I like that name.  DC's probably going to wonder how his tag became part of the title though...we could make it just " and  Romantic Adventures"



  Hey,  I don't mind.   Considering the large female Bias Disney fandom tends to have,   it just means another harem.  



MICKEY88 said:


> because he's my business partner.. I was giving him top billing,
> 
> magical adventures sounds too close to disney



  Sweet!   I get top billing!   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think everyone's figured out their exact plans yet. I do know that i will be flying up on Wednesday and staying with DC.





taramoz said:


> NJDiva, Lala, where are you 2 ladies staying?  Maybe we can all 3 work on something together?





NJDiva said:


> actually I haven't thought that far yet, I'm thinking about my trip to Orlando in 23 days. I guess I should start looking into someplace....I know there are several hotel in the area it's just a matter of what to pay. and I'm coming in Friday night leaving Saturday to meet Brett on Sunday (at least that's what's in my head right now...)



I MIGHT have some extra crash space available,   though I don't think i'd be able to fit everybody.    

Beyond that,   There are quite a few hotels around the area.  If you need a landmark when searching "hershey, PA",   you may also check if the hotel search site has the Giant Center or Hershey's Chocolate World as recognizable places.

 The Park entrance is just off 39 (hershey park drive),  north of 322/422.  Chocolate Avenue is on the back side of the park,   but Park Ave runs between Hershey Park Drive and Chocolate Ave,   so it's not too bad an area to get to the park.

Harrisburg is maybe 10-30min (depending on traffic and the part of town) away From Hershey and is the closest "Major" city.

If anybody needs help figuring out where someplace is,    feel free to ping me (or I'm sure the  ),   and we'll be happy to give you an idea of where someplace might be located in comparison to the park.



nurse.darcy said:


> CA (or CG as I remember you from chat. . .lol), sometimes ya gotta roll with the odds you have.  Personally, I prefer that there are plenty of women around to balance out a couple bad boys. . .i.e.; DC, Pyrate. . .ya know? It might take a few of us to keep them in line. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my sentiments, but with an entirely different twist. . .lol.





No comment.





DefLepard said:


> This thread =  &
> 
> it



 to the thread!   Make yourself at home!  



MICKEY88 said:


> good grief enough with the accents already



 There is na-think  wrong wit a good ack-sent.  It drives tha ladies wild.





CoasterAddict said:


> I spent the day in the water park at the local Six Flags. It was great.





MICKEY88 said:


> I spent the day at work.....



  I spent the day in bed.

  Asleep.




DIS_MERI said:


> The original convo was from sometime before I went to England, back in April.  It was just a very memorably funny one



  And before that was the infamous booty shaking vid conversation.   


Something tells me this thread's memorable moment might be the whole T"x5" bit.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I thought you were on the Northwest side...I hopped on the Tollway and went around to Bush in 30 minutes....
> 
> Altho now it takes 10 min to get to the airport and long-term parking is FREE!



I live in the southern Clear Lake area.  Only about 20 minutes from Hobby (depending on traffic).

What airport do you fly out of?


----------



## NJDiva

Hey maybe you'll see some booty shaking first hand....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I live in the southern Clear Lake area.  Only about 20 minutes from Hobby (depending on traffic).
> 
> What airport do you fly out of?



Clear Lake!  No wonder!  I lived in Copperfield in Houston.  (probably 2 hours in traffic)

Now we fly out of BMI---Central Illinois Regional Airport.

Small jets out of here....weird at first, but you get used to them.  ONE seat on one side and TWO seats on the other.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I spent the day in bed.
> 
> Asleep.


Sounded good until you got to the "asleep" part.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Hey maybe you'll see some booty shaking first hand....



Hmmm.....    






CoasterAddict said:


> Sounded good until you got to the "asleep" part.



I know, right!?!?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Hey maybe you'll see some booty shaking first hand....



There's something to look forward to...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Clear Lake!  No wonder!  I lived in Copperfield in Houston.  (probably 2 hours in traffic)
> 
> Now we fly out of BMI---Central Illinois Regional Airport.
> 
> Small jets out of here....weird at first, but you get used to them.  ONE seat on one side and TWO seats on the other.



So do you always have to switch planes? Those tiny planes can't cross country, right? I've been on a couple and they're not my favorite. Too small.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There's something to look forward to...


----------



## NJDiva

DC you couldn't handle that much excitement ....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Hey maybe you'll see some booty shaking first hand....



Is that some kind of code phrase??? Because I'm having deja vu.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is that some kind of code phrase??? Because I'm having deja vu.



Actually some how I got double posted....all fixed now....I think


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> DC you couldn't handle that much excitement ....



Yeah, that was pretty much what I was thinking too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Actually some how I got double posted....all fixed now....I think



I thought it might be something like that...lol.  

It is kind of weird that you double posted with such a large gap between your posts.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> DC you couldn't handle that much excitement ....





CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much what I was thinking too.



Don't worry, if everyone's going to shake their booty's then I don't need to...that's one less princess he'll need to worry about...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> DC you couldn't handle that much excitement ....





CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much what I was thinking too.



    I don't think there should be any problems....  but if it makes you guys feel any better,  i'll make sure I let TDB know where the local hospital is if I do collapse.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't worry, if everyone's going to shake their booty's then I don't need to...that's one less princess he'll need to worry about...



hmmmm....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I don't think there should be any problems....  but if it makes you guys feel any better,  i'll make sure I let TDB know where the local hospital is if I do collapse.
> 
> hmmmm....



Wow. Now I get to take you to the hospital after you're overwhelmed by other princess' booty shaking.  That'll be a fun one to explain to the hospital's reception desk.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. Now I get to take you to the hospital after you're overwhelmed by other princess' booty shaking.  That'll be a fun one to explain to the hospital's reception desk.




Yes Ma'am...  He had a booty shaking overload and just collapsed.  i guess his system just couldn't handle such extreme awesomeness and decided to shut down to preserve itself.


----------



## MICKEY88

I'l be sure to bring my collection of Booty Shaking CDs. Y'all can shake your bootys in the PArking lot at HErsheypark, that way if DC does collapse, we can rush him to Hershey Med which is fairly close by


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'l be sure to bring my collection of Booty Shaking CDs. Y'all can shake your bootys in the PArking lot at HErsheypark, that way if DC does collapse, we can rush him to Hershey Med which is fairly close by



Well,  between the milkmen and the show usually held in the amphitheater on the hill (across from the log flume),   they might also be able to have some booty shaking music there.    Or at least...   classics like the Twist.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Birdman1511 said:


> Amen!!



Yes, being a Floridian rocks. . .lol.



DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, after a few days of very busy fundraising for my job, I am better able to hang out on the thread again.



I didn't get the weekend call ya know. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> because I'm a Pyrate, and we like living on the edge... besides a little pain now and then makes one appreciate pleasure, that much more..



Just make sure its only a "little" pain. . .



ctnurse said:


> Add cute guys with accents to my list of things I love
> Welcome and jump right in
> 
> I have decided you guys have way too much fun when I am working!  It is almost bedtime!  Did everyone enjoy the first day of summer???




First day of summer was spent at work. . .However, after today I have 5 days off. . .YAY. . .LOL.



DIS_MERI said:


> Welcome back   We've been pretty quiet the last few days, I'm sure there's not much to catch up on



Are we on the same board?  After I closed out last night there were still 3 pages to catch up on. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> good grief enough with the accents already



Just quit the rum for a while. . .the cold that follows will give you a nice accent. . .the girls will love it.



MICKEY88 said:


> I spent the day at work.....



Me too. . .lol



taramoz said:


> I did too, but I had a nice lunch out at the Indian bakery (yum, love the Indian food) which is rare for me, I usually eat at my desk.



Love indian food. . .however, never served in the cafeteria and no way to get out to eat it. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sooooooo...I'm seriously considering the princess half marathon in February.  Been thinking about it for awhile, but the conversation between Missy and CA yesterday sort of brought it back to the forefront of my mind.  What do you think?





CoasterAddict said:


> Go for it, it's a hoot. I'm hoping the Princess is going to fit into my calendar some year soon.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How about 2012? Then I won't be going like this  by myself...





CoasterAddict said:


> 2012 I'm doing the January half. Can't do another one two months later. Want to do the marathon relay?



Okay, so in a few months I will be considering a 5k or half. . .no full, not even for a relay.   Lets keep in touch. . .for the running stuff. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

@Darcy...fundraising kept me very busy and wiped me out.  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to give you a call.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sooooooo...I'm seriously considering the princess half marathon in February.  Been thinking about it for awhile, but the conversation between Missy and CA yesterday sort of brought it back to the forefront of my mind.  What do you think?


Good Luck!  I agree that would be fun


taramoz said:


> Ok, I think I am heading to bed, a lot of mixed emotions tonight, tomorrow morning I see the judge to finalize things (Ex signed w/o consulting a lawyer).  I feel happy and free, yet disappointed and worried for DD7.



  Good luck this morning

All the fun happens when I am sleeping It sounds like I am going to miss a fun time in PA.  I'm very happy that this morning is the 1st day I don't have to run around to try to get DS on the bus.  

Have a great day everyone.....And do I dare say Happy Hump Day


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> All the fun happens when I am sleeping It sounds like I am going to miss a fun time in PA.  I'm very happy that this morning is the 1st day I don't have to run around to try to get DS on the bus.



 You don't HAVE to miss the funtime in PA.   CT isn't that far away.  




ctnurse said:


> Have a great day everyone.....And do I dare say Happy Hump Day



You just wanted to get everybody once again talking or thinking about having a happy hump day.   I see thru your evil schemes!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> You don't HAVE to miss the funtime in PA.   CT isn't that far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanted to get everybody once again talking or thinking about having a happy hump day.   I see thru your evil schemes!



I would love to come down but July 30  I have a friend that is coming home from PA for her birthday.....


How dare you suggest that I am evil when I am  just like the rest of my girls in the SSC

Ok now I need to get ready for work and drop my son off!

Have a great day


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I would love to come down but July 30  I have a friend that is coming home from PA for her birthday.....
> 
> 
> How dare you suggest that I am evil when I am  just like the rest of my girls in the SSC
> 
> Ok now I need to get ready for work and drop my son off!
> 
> Have a great day



Well....  there is always the Knoebels trip some of us may be taking the day before the big hershey get together.  


And an ...in this group....


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so in a few months I will be considering a 5k or half. . .no full, not even for a relay.   Lets keep in touch. . .for the running stuff. . .


 OK, just so it's clear: marathon relay = each team member does a half marathon.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Just quit the rum for a while. . .the cold that follows will give you a nice accent. . .the girls will love it.. .



If the Princesses/Wenches  dont like the Pyrate just the way he is, they can go find someone else,


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well,  between the milkmen and the show usually held in the amphitheater on the hill (across from the log flume),   they might also be able to have some booty shaking music there.    Or at least...   classics like the Twist.



way to funny , look what the show is in the AMphitheater this year..

Crystal Sneakers
An SRO Associates Production 
A modern day rags-to-riches musical about high school friends, a dance, and a soda shop, with lots of singing and dancing along the way! You'll certainly want to find out who wins the talent show, and of course, who wins the Prince!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> way to funny , look what the show is in the AMphitheater this year..
> 
> Crystal Sneakers
> An SRO Associates Production
> A modern day rags-to-riches musical about high school friends, a dance, and a soda shop, with lots of singing and dancing along the way! You'll certainly want to find out who wins the talent show, and of course, who wins the Prince!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! It's all grey down here today. Looks like we might actually get some rain.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>



I thought that contest would be held throughout the day, as we made our way around the park..


----------



## DCTooTall

Ticket order has been placed for the Discounted Hershey Tickets.

I'm getting 6 tickets (beyond my own).
NJDiva
Lala
Louisa
CoasterAddict
Tara

And the 


If anybody else decides to come join us,   you are more than welcome to do so.  the more the merrier!


----------



## MICKEY88

the evening show looks good too,


The Soda Pops  AWARD WINNER!
By WJS Productions

Hold onto your socks! The Soda Pops are rockin the Amphitheatre with the great horn band tunes of the 70s and 80s, featuring the music of Chicago, Earth, Wind & Fire, and so much more. 

Amphitheatre

Dates: May 28  August 28 

Times: 4:45, 6:00, 7:15 & 8:30*
No shows on Sundays


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! It's all grey down here today. Looks like we might actually get some rain.



  It rained a lot during the night here... and it's not looking promising for clearing up any during the day.



MICKEY88 said:


> I thought that contest would be held throughout the day, as we made our way around the park..



 Hmmm... well since you are a ...  I guess that would make me the prince?

   I guess,  in some odd messed up way,   That does kinda explain the harem.   Usually they are limited to royalty afterall.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! It's all grey down here today. Looks like we might actually get some rain.



Rained on my day in, now raining on my day out, appropriate!  And my yard needed this, yay rain, welcome!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... well since you are a ...  I guess that would make me the prince?
> 
> I guess,  in some odd messed up way,   That does kinda explain the harem.   Usually they are limited to royalty afterall.



I thought that had already been determined,

but see there is a method to my madness, one lady wins the PRince,

the Pyrate gets the rest of the LAdies..

that's why it is good to be a Pyrate..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It rained a lot during the night here... and it's not looking promising for clearing up any during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... well since you are a ...  I guess that would make me the prince?
> 
> I guess,  in some odd messed up way,   That does kinda explain the harem.   Usually they are limited to royalty afterall.



I think you and the pyrate may be crazy...have you been drinking already today??


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought that had already been determined,
> 
> but see there is a method to my madness, one lady wins the PRince,
> 
> the Pyrate gets the rest of the LAdies..
> 
> that's why it is good to be a Pyrate..



<raises eyebrow>


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought that had already been determined,
> 
> but see there is a method to my madness, one lady wins the PRince,
> 
> the Pyrate gets the rest of the LAdies..
> 
> that's why it is good to be a Pyrate..







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think you and the pyrate may be crazy...have you been drinking already today??



 



CoasterAddict said:


> <raises eyebrow>


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>



So you guys are ready to join the trio of tight tipsy tushes? Cool.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think you and the pyrate may be crazy...have you been drinking already today??



as I stated the other night when you asked if I was crazy...

yes indeed, and proud of it

Hmm I think I had some Rum after midnite so I guess I have been drinking today


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> <raises eyebrow>



keep working on that, you might learn to wink in time for the meet..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So you guys are ready to join the trio of tight tipsy tushes? Cool.



I am ready to photograph the  trio of tight tipsy tushes


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So you guys are ready to join the trio of tight tipsy tushes? Cool.




I'm not sure the Trio will be there.   At least 1 of the original Trio isn't going to be there.  

BUT....   we are getting a few others...  so no reason we can't either go drinking sometime during the weekend,  or just go and hit the beer stand at the park and do some drinking at the park.  


Hell....   we can always go tailgating in someone's hotel parking lot.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So do you always have to switch planes? Those tiny planes can't cross country, right? I've been on a couple and they're not my favorite. Too small.



MOST trips you fly out of here to a bigger airport, change to a bigger plane and continue on.  A couple of weeks ago, we went to DFW and then to John Wayne in Orange Co to get to DL.  We go thru Chicago a lot.  My final flight from Houston, I went thru Chicago with a Wedding Dress in hand.  He and his friends met me at the airport in BMI to welcome me to IL.  They had a big sign, and kazoos playing "Here comes the Bride..."  They gave us a bottle of Champagne and a bouquet of purple silk flowers.  Since I was a little scared, leaving everything behind, it was a nice welcome.

However, we occasionally get a direct flight to Orlando if we're lucky!



Sounds like the Hershey meet is going to be mega-fun! 


In the meantime....Happy Hump-*** Day!!!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!


----------



## CoasterAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



Hugs and condolences.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



Hugs and condolences,

have a safe trip


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!





CoasterAddict said:


> Hugs and condolences.





MICKEY88 said:


> Hugs and condolences,
> 
> have a safe trip


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



I'm so sorry. I'm adding my hugs to everyone else's.


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



Adding my hugs and prayers for you and your family...


----------



## Birdman1511

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!




 So sorry for your loss


----------



## dismem98

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!




So sorry to hear and know your dad will be watching over you and your family.
I get a great feeling knowing my dad looks after us.

Hugs darlin


----------



## ahoff

Very sorry to hear this.  Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



I am sorry about your Dad, my thought and prayers are with you and your family  Have a safe trip


----------



## DefLepard

LaLalovesWDW I am sorry for your loss 

Be well

Be happy thinking of nice memories


----------



## taramoz

I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your thoughts and also those that texted me. Love ya!!



taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?



I'm there, definitely a good thing to drink to... I need a really strong one right now.


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?



I don't drink alcohol, but I will lift my Barq's Red Creme Soda with you 




I survived day 2 of Couch-to-5K today, which was harder than it would have been since we added an extra 2 miles of walking to our 5 minute cooldown.  I'm waiting until next week to add in the diet part of diet and exercise, although those 5 lbs I gained at Disney are not looking too attractive just now....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?



If you insist...


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks everyone! I appreciate your thoughts and also those that texted me. Love ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there, definitely a good thing to drink to... I need a really strong one right now.



I am sorry, It's been awhile for me since I lost my dad, but I do know how hard it is, you make that drink as strong as you need!



DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but I will lift my Barq's Red Creme Soda with you



You can drink anything you like, just don't complain about my cheap beer!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you insist...



Somehow I knew you wouldn't need much convincing!!


----------



## tlionheart78

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



As someone who lost his mother nearly three years ago, I can truly understand where you're coming from.  My most sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dismem98

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?




Always like new beginnings and a drink helps get it started.
After my day in classes I can use one ok maybe two


----------



## taramoz

dismem98 said:


> Always like new beginnings and a drink helps get it started.
> After my day in classes I can use one ok maybe two



Great, join me (us) then, I am happily enjoying a few (we will see how happy I am in the morning!!!!)


----------



## tlionheart78

Just wanting to post my thoughts here... and at the moment, I feel like my state should be called "the Storm State."  Luckily, no hail or anything, but the high winds and thunderstorms are no picnic either.  I do like a good nightly thunderstorm on occasion, but this is a tad ridiculous.  (I'm kinda wishing I had photo evidence of the downed trees and a gas marquee knocked down by the winds from earlier today... Ah, well...)

And in other news, my credit card is halfway finished in being paid off.  I'm still hoping to have the thing paid off by the end of the year.  But, at least I'm down $30 from my last minimum payment and I'm watching that interest rate like a hawk...

...so far...so good....


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?


New beginnings are always good.....I hope everything went well today!


DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but I will lift my Barq's Red Creme Soda with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I survived day 2 of Couch-to-5K today, which was harder than it would have been since we added an extra 2 miles of walking to our 5 minute cooldown.  I'm waiting until next week to add in the diet part of diet and exercise, although those 5 lbs I gained at Disney are not looking too attractive just now....


Sound like you are doing great!!! Keep up the good work!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you insist...



I love the way you think!!!!


----------



## taramoz

tlionheart78 said:


> And in other news, my credit card is halfway finished in being paid off.  I'm still hoping to have the thing paid off by the end of the year.  But, at least I'm down $30 from my last minimum payment and I'm watching that interest rate like a hawk...
> 
> ...so far...so good....



Just wanted to say way to go on the credit card!!!  I love personal finance, good to see you making great progress


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> New beginnings are always good.....I hope everything went well today!



It did, and just cuz we are all so quiet, I am posting a poem that inspires me:

After a while you learn the subtle difference between holding a hand and chaining a soul.

And you learn that love doesn't mean leaning and company doesn't mean security. 

And you begin to learn that kisses aren't contracts and presents aren't promises.

And you begin to accept your defeats with your head up and your eyes ahead, with the grace of an adult, not the grief of a child.

And you learn to build all your roads on today because tomorrow's ground is too uncertain for plans, and futures have a way of falling down in mid-flight. 

After a while you learn that even sunshine burns if you get too much.

So you plant your own garden and decorate your own soul, instead of waiting for someone to leave you flowers.

And you learn that you really can endure;
You really are strong, you really do have worth. 
And you learn, and you learn
With every goodbye you learn.


----------



## ToddRN

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



Sorry to hear of your loss.  Blessings to you in your time of grief.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



Big HUGS from Illinois!  I know how it is to lose a family member!


----------



## CDnVA

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... I hope everyone is doing ok.. I didnt want to bring everyone down, but my Dad finally passed so I will be back in FL this weekend through next Wednesday.  I'll be back around soon. HUGS!



I am so sorry to hear of your loss!  Prayers on the way for you and your family.  Safe journey!


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?



After I finish up some things in the garage.  Drinking and power tools don't mix....



DIS_MERI said:


> I survived day 2 of Couch-to-5K today, which was harder than it would have been since we added an extra 2 miles of walking to our 5 minute cooldown.  I'm waiting until next week to add in the diet part of diet and exercise, although those 5 lbs I gained at Disney are not looking too attractive just now....



Good going!  Maybe the W&D  is looking doable  Or maybe the 5K!



taramoz said:


> You can drink anything you like, just don't complain about my cheap beer!



Don't forget, Southampton Double White at the ESPN Club.

You mentioned you bike, what kind of biking?  Road or Mountain?

Here is a question for the PA guys, I was looking at a venue here for a concert, and saw the band I was looking at just played at a place called the Abbey Bar in Harrisburg. I looked at the site, and they have some good bands playing there.  Ever been there?  Maybe the Hershey trip could be a possibility....


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Don't forget, Southampton Double White at the ESPN Club.
> 
> You mentioned you bike, what kind of biking?  Road or Mountain?



I won't forget, getting close to 2 weeks now!

I so far have been into road biking.  I ride the BP MS150 each year from Houston to Austin.  That being said, mountain biking looks fun too, we just don't have mountains where I am from


----------



## ahoff

Is that a one day ride? Or over a weekend?  

No mountains here either, but riding on the trails in the woods is fun.  Have to do some traveling to find any elevation.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am drinking to new beginnings, anyone care to join me?



darlin' I will drink with you anytime


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Good going!  Maybe the W&D  is looking doable  Or maybe the 5K!



I still think dismeri should come down for the w&d, too...


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Is that a one day ride? Or over a weekend?
> 
> No mountains here either, but riding on the trails in the woods is fun.  Have to do some traveling to find any elevation.



It's a weekend, 100 miles first day (Houston is quite flat) and 75 second day with a bit more hills.  Peaceful and beautiful ride!

I need to get out more in the wooded trails, just don't yet have the bike for it...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> darlin' I will drink with you anytime



Good to know, I was wondering where you had gone!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Good to know, I was wondering where you had gone!!!



I just got home from work. haven't even changed out of my work clothes yet,  took off my tie, and logged on to see what was happening here...have to bring a few things in from the car, change, then mix up a rum and coke..

I always seem to be playing catch up with the drinking..sighhhh


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I still think dismeri should come down for the w&d, too...



Great idea! You could team up with her for the relay!  



taramoz said:


> It's a weekend, 100 miles first day (Houston is quite flat) and 75 second day with a bit more hills.  Peaceful and beautiful ride!
> 
> I need to get out more in the wooded trails, just don't yet have the bike for it...



And how do you get back?  Or is it sort of a round trip?  I did a 150 mile ride this weekend, one way, and part of the entry fee covered a bus ride back.

And one does need more than one bike....


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I just got home from work. haven't even changed out of my work clothes yet,  took off my tie, and logged on to see what was happening here...have to bring a few things in from the car, change, then mix up a rum and coke..
> 
> I always seem to be playing catch up with the drinking..sighhhh



LOL, its fine, I always go to bed early and should catch up in the morning...but don't!!!  You have probably heard this, but I don't picture you in a tie...


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> And how do you get back?  Or is it sort of a round trip?  I did a 150 mile ride this weekend, one way, and part of the entry fee covered a bus ride back.
> 
> And one does need more than one bike....



LOL, yes, the entry fee gets you back, and makes sure your bag meets you after you arrive each day!  I have to look into that second bike


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, its fine, I always go to bed early and should catch up in the morning...but don't!!!  You have probably heard this, but I don't picture you in a tie...



well would it help if I told you it has skull and crossbones all over it, and some of the skulls have an eye patch and red bandana..LOL


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> well would it help if I told you it has skull and crossbones all over it, and some of the skulls have an eye patch and red bandana..LOL



Possibly!!!


----------



## ahoff

Until recently activated safety rules went into effect, we could wear shorts and T-shirts to work.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Possibly!!!



_don't tell anybody, but I actually own a tux also.._


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> _don't tell anybody, but I acxtually own a tux also.._



Your secret is safe with me, as always


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Until recently activated safety rules went into effect, we could wear shorts and T-shirts to work.



I am curious, safety?


----------



## ahoff

Someone decided that shorts are not safe in some areas.  I can still wear them in the office but if I go out on the floor you need pants.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Great idea! You could team up with her for the relay!


 I'm still looking at making my goal the princess half...


----------



## ahoff

Never made it out to the garage, have a good evening!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Your secret is safe with me, as always



rumor has it, there is even a picture online of the tux, if one knows where to look..  it has a Mickey vest and bowtie..


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm still looking at making my goal the princess half...



That's a nice race and a nice time of the year.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> rumor has it, there is even a picture online of the tux, if one knows where to look..  it has a Mickey vest and bowtie..



Wow, I am game, tomorrow I seek it out!  Tonight, I am off to bed, nite nite!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Wow, I am game, tomorrow I seek it out!  Tonight, I am off to bed, nite nite!



g'nite  sweet dreams


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> After I finish up some things in the garage.  Drinking and power tools don't mix....



 They do too mix!    (It's just the result is usually a little less than desirable.  )



ahoff said:


> Here is a question for the PA guys, I was looking at a venue here for a concert, and saw the band I was looking at just played at a place called the Abbey Bar in Harrisburg. I looked at the site, and they have some good bands playing there.  Ever been there?  Maybe the Hershey trip could be a possibility....



  Can't say i've ever been there.   I don't go out much in Harrisburg because of the post-party drive back home.  If I do go out in Harrisburg,   it's usually to the G-Man with some of my burner friends.



MICKEY88 said:


> _don't tell anybody, but I actually own a tux also.._



  Doesn't surprise me.   You've mentioned before you also own a wedding dress.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> _don't tell anybody, but I actually own a tux also.._


Mmmmm...soft spot in my (um) heart for a guy in a tux.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> They do too mix!    (It's just the result is usually a little less than desirable.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say i've ever been there.   I don't go out much in Harrisburg because of the post-party drive back home.  If I do go out in Harrisburg,   it's usually to the G-Man with some of my burner friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.   You've mentioned before you also own a wedding dress.




2 actually, and a bridesmaids dress, and a lime green Prom dress...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Mmmmm...soft spot in my (um) heart for a guy in a tux.



I think it will be too hot to wear it to the hershey meet


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 2 actually, and a bridesmaids dress, and a lime green Prom dress...



I rest my case.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. They do too mix!    (It's just the result is usually a little less than desirable.
> 
> 2. Doesn't surprise me.   You've mentioned before you also own a wedding dress.



1. Whoa. Looks like you're the king of good advice tonight! 

2. Really? I hadn't heard that. There are many beautiful wedding dresses out there I suppose. Enough for everybody.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I rest my case.



just keep in mind, none of these items would fit me, even if I were so inclined to dress that way, they do however fit the models that I work with. so what exactly is your point..?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 2 actually, and a bridesmaids dress, and a lime green Prom dress...



A lime green prom dress?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I rest my case.



hmm and just yesterday I was trying to make you the prize in a contest with the princesses... some payback..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> just keep in mind, none of these items would fit me, even if I were so inclined to dress that way, they do however fit the models that I work with. so what exactly is your point..?



It might be fun to play dress up in your wardrobe closet???


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It might be fun to play dress up in your wardrobe closet???



you should see the collection of dresses I have for photo shoots, I did a shoot with one, and the womans sisters told her she needed to buy the dress from me, no matter what it cost, because she looked so hot in it,

I also have a collection of sexxy female halloween costumes


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> just keep in mind, none of these items would fit me, even if I were so inclined to dress that way, they do however fit the models that I work with. so what exactly is your point..?



 Well you just stated that you owned a tux.  You never said anything about it being a tux you fit into.

Soooo....  since you own a wedding dress, prom dress, and bridesmaids dresses,   It would make sense that you might also own a tux in order to complete a photoshoot.



MICKEY88 said:


> hmm and just yesterday I was trying to make you the prize in a contest with the princesses... some payback..



  Hey!   how do you know that the mentioning of pretty dresses might not get you some models in July?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It might be fun to play dress up in your wardrobe closet???




SEE!!     There is a method to my madness.....    even if it doesn't make a lot of sense sometimes.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It might be fun to play dress up in your wardrobe closet???


You do have the shoes to go with, right?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> A lime green prom dress?



yes a lime green evening gown, occasssionally I go on craigslist searching for really cheep stuff for photo shoots, I actually bought a wedding dress and the lime green gown the same night for a total of 40 dollars.

the sexxy dresses I have, I bought at a sidewalk sale in NY City for 5 bucks a piece,,

costumes are all bought at 75% off, after halloween...
I have sexxy cinderella and snow white costumes... wanna do a photo shoot ??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> You do have the shoes to go with, right?



Probably...but I'm not sure how DC's going to feel about carrying an entire suitcase full of shoes. Cause of course I'm going to ask him to help me schlep them.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> yes a lime green evening gown, occasssionally I go on craigslist searching for really cheep stuff for photo shoots, I actually bought a wedding dress and the lime green gown the same night for a total of 40 dollars.
> 
> the sexxy dresses I have, I bought at a sidewalk sale in NY City for 5 bucks a piece,,
> 
> costumes are all bought at 75% off, after halloween...
> I have sexxy cinderella and snow white costumes... wanna do a photo shoot ??



I doubt we'll have time for that. Just saying it would be fun with a bunch of DISfriends and some wine.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> You do have the shoes to go with, right?



I have matching shoes for the pink bridesmaid dress, I also have the purple satin shoes I posted the other night, and a purple satin cocktail dress that matches.

I actually had a model ask if she could borrow the purple dress for a wedding she was going to..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I have sexxy cinderella and snow white costumes... wanna do a photo shoot ??


No pics, no proof.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably...but I'm not sure how DC's going to feel about carrying an entire suitcase full of shoes. Cause of course I'm going to ask him to help me schlep them.



It wouldn't be the first time I schlep'd an entire suitcase of shoes.   In my 08 Disney trip,  I ended up carrying my bag over my shoulder (big duffle/gym bag),  My latop bag on the other shoulder,   and my roommate's show bag and another one of her bags.

she carried just one of her bags.... and I'm pretty sure it had wheels.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I doubt we'll have time for that. Just saying it would be fun with a bunch of DISfriends and some wine.



   Sounds like another reason to extend the trip.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I schlep'd an entire suitcase of shoes.   In my 08 Disney trip,  I ended up carrying my bag over my shoulder (big duffle/gym bag),  My latop bag on the other shoulder,   and my roommate's show bag and another one of her bags.
> 
> she carried just one of her bags.... and I'm pretty sure it had wheels.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like another reason to extend the trip.



 Yes it does!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes it does!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> No pics, no proof.



challenging a photographer to produce photo evidence, is like challenging a Pyrate to a Rum drinking contest..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> challenging a photographer to produce photo evidence, is like challenging a Pyrate to a Rum drinking contest..


Oh, I had no doubt you could produce the costumes. I was responding to your invitation for a photo shoot.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh, I had no doubt you could produce the costumes. I was responding to your invitation for a photo shoot.



depending on how sexxy the shoot gets, no one sees the pics but the model..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

If you're interested, there's an article about Matt Smith on comicsalliance.com.


----------



## NJDiva

good morning all

I would just like to point out that in 7 days we have managed to create 53 pages of posts!!

carry on...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> good morning all
> 
> I would just like to point out that in 7 days we have managed to create 53 pages of posts!!
> 
> carry on...



'morning.  

It's kinda scary how we can talk sometimes.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> 'morning.
> 
> It's kinda scary how we can talk sometimes.



well it should be interesting how we interact face to face in Hershey....watch we all get quiet and have nothing to say! 


nah.....never happen....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well it should be interesting how we interact face to face in Hershey....watch we all get quiet and have nothing to say!
> 
> 
> nah.....never happen....





If it does,  I know where the beer is sold.  That should resolve that problem pretty quick.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> well it should be interesting how we interact face to face in Hershey....watch we all get quiet and have nothing to say!
> 
> 
> nah.....never happen....





DCTooTall said:


> If it does,  I know where the beer is sold.  That should resolve that problem pretty quick.



Just for the record, DC and I managed a stream of endless conversation when we met.  At that point we were still "relatively" sober.  Actually, I am not sure we had anything to drink at that point.  And Diva, if I recall, you, the other girls and I had no trouble conversing.  Just saying.  lol. And the Pyrate and I have been known to have some "stellar" length conversations.  Nope, I really truly believe this group will not have a problem with conversation.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> well it should be interesting how we interact face to face in Hershey....watch we all get quiet and have nothing to say!
> 
> nah.....never happen....



granted, y'all might be speechless when you see what a handsome Prince DC is, but the Pyrate will calm you down and get you speaking again..


----------



## ctnurse

Good morning all!!! Have a great day!


----------



## DIS_MERI

tlionheart78 said:


> Just wanting to post my thoughts here... and at the moment, I feel like my state should be called "the Storm State."  Luckily, no hail or anything, but the high winds and thunderstorms are no picnic either.  I do like a good nightly thunderstorm on occasion, but this is a tad ridiculous.  (I'm kinda wishing I had photo evidence of the downed trees and a gas marquee knocked down by the winds from earlier today... Ah, well...)
> 
> And in other news, my credit card is halfway finished in being paid off.  I'm still hoping to have the thing paid off by the end of the year.  But, at least I'm down $30 from my last minimum payment and I'm watching that interest rate like a hawk...
> 
> ...so far...so good....



Woohoo!  Congrats on paying down the credit card so well   I paid mine off in December and it was *such* a relief.  We'll be rooting for you to finish yours off this year 



ctnurse said:


> Sound like you are doing great!!! Keep up the good work!



Yes, so far so good.  No soreness, either.  Although, my running buddy and I did discover that what we did on Monday was only half the running that Wednesday offered us!  Still, only 8 minutes of actual running with 1.5 mins walking between each 1 min run segment.  I went ahead and ordered the Nike+ wristband and a little pouch for my shoes, to keep me motivated in case my running buddy has to give it up (she did the same program with her Mom last winter but had to quit because it bothered her hip....but her Mom also runs faster/harder than I do, so we're hoping she can last longer with me as her running buddy).



ahoff said:


> Good going!  Maybe the W&D  is looking doable  Or maybe the 5K!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I still think dismeri should come down for the w&d, too...





ahoff said:


> Great idea! You could team up with her for the relay!



The W&D is a bit much for me alone, at least at this point (I think I'd have another month or so to decide-as long as it doesn't fill up), and I can't justify going to WDW just for a 5K....but if I do find a relay buddy I might just do it.  I've got enough airline miles for airfare, and I have tickets left from my June trip, so my only expenses would be the race itself, food and lodging.  I could stay with DC/Louisa, or if they booked up full my DVC *finally* closed and I think OKW still has availability for that weekend  It *would* be neat to hit the 40th anniversary and food & wine at the same time   And, if I don't catch it this year there is always next year, when I may even be able to walk/run the whole race myself!



ctnurse said:


> Good morning all!!! Have a great day!



Good morning to you too, hope you also have a great day.  Today is not quite so busy for me, just have to go for my allergy shots and then since we will be in Indy anyway, I'm going to be nice and run the kids by to see their Dad for a little bit.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> The W&D is a bit much for me alone, at least at this point (I think I'd have another month or so to decide-as long as it doesn't fill up), and I can't justify going to WDW just for a 5K....but if I do find a relay buddy I might just do it.  I've got enough airline miles for airfare, and I have tickets left from my June trip, so my only expenses would be the race itself, food and lodging.  I could stay with DC/Louisa, or if they booked up full my DVC *finally* closed and I think OKW still has availability for that weekend  It *would* be neat to hit the 40th anniversary and food & wine at the same time   And, if I don't catch it this year there is always next year, when I may even be able to walk/run the whole race myself!




 You forgot the best part of going that weekend....

  you get to spend time at Disney (and the F&W) with so many of us cool SSC people!


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> You forgot the best part of going that weekend....
> 
> you get to spend time at Disney (and the F&W) with so many of us cool SSC people!




The F&W Festival is a  Good time

 3 more months


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> granted, y'all might be speechless when you see what a handsome Prince DC is, but the Pyrate will calm you down and get you speaking again..



Speechless??? you know that takes a lot considering I have over 80+ men that work for me and I hang out with body builders and strongmen.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Speechless??? you know that takes a lot considering I have over 80+ men that work for me and I hang out with body builders and strongmen.



bodybuilders and strongmen, might have bulging muscles, but that doesn't necessarily make them good looking,

when was the last time you saw a handsome prince in any movie, that was overly built muscle wise..

I've met DC, and I saw the many women that were checking him out and drooling when we were hanging out together..


----------



## tlionheart78

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to say way to go on the credit card!!!  I love personal finance, good to see you making great progress





DIS_MERI said:


> Woohoo!  Congrats on paying down the credit card so well   I paid mine off in December and it was *such* a relief.  We'll be rooting for you to finish yours off this year



Thanks for the support, guys.    I get paid tomorrow, but with it being near the end of the month, I have my regular bills to finish paying.  After that though, I should be back on track.  I hope to be down to a little under $4K by the end of next month. *fingers crossed*


----------



## taramoz

Hello friends, I just put DD7 to bed!  I will go back and catch up now (sort of), but wanted to drop in and say hi first!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello friends, I just put DD7 to bed!  I will go back and catch up now (sort of), but wanted to drop in and say hi first!!!



hey there...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hey there...



It looks to be another slow night, huh?  Or does the party not start until i go to bed


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> It looks to be another slow night, huh?  Or does the party not start until i go to bed



umm that is a loaded question.. 

we can have a party  for 2.
I just got home again, hafta change quick and grab some Rum, I'll be right back


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

hello  happy almost friday! how are you all? I am happy because the daycare that i want to move DS to just had an opening come up. we went over to meet the owner tonight and he is starting there in august.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> umm that is a loaded question..
> 
> we can have a party  for 2.
> I just got home again, hafta change quick and grab some Rum, I'll be right back



LOL, I usually know when I am setting myself up, you caught me off-guard!

I need to upgrade my alcohol, rum does sound better...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hello  happy almost friday! how are you all? I am happy because the daycare that i want to move DS to just had an opening come up. we went over to meet the owner tonight and he is starting there in august.



Congrats, that is great news!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, I usually know when I am setting myself up, you caught me off-guard!
> 
> I need to upgrade my alcohol, rum does sound better...



hmm if you wanna stay with me next month, I'll share my rum


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hello  happy almost friday! how are you all? I am happy because the daycare that i want to move DS to just had an opening come up. we went over to meet the owner tonight and he is starting there in august.



that's awesome


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good day! Mine didn't go too terribly. Got the situation with unemployment straightened out so I'll have my money next week, got my paycheck today, and got registered to hopefully start classes in the fall(still deciding on a degree and trying to figure out if I can get financial aid or not).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Congrats, that is great news!!!





MICKEY88 said:


> that's awesome



Thanks!  I think he's been picking up bad habits (and not the pyrate good kind ) at his daycare. He was moved into a new room a few months ago and it just hasn't worked out that well.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks!  I think he's been picking up bad habits (and not the pyrate good kind ) at his daycare. He was moved into a new room a few months ago and it just hasn't worked out that well.



hmm that's an awesome idea, Pyrate daycare for little boys...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good day! Mine didn't go too terribly. Got the situation with unemployment straightened out so I'll have my money next week, got my paycheck today, and got registered to hopefully start classes in the fall(still deciding on a degree and trying to figure out if I can get financial aid or not).



Sounds productive! Have you thought about nursing? They are crazy in demand right now!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm if you wanna stay with me next month, I'll share my rum



Will you make me drinks on demand??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Will you make me drinks on demand??



 Is that like ordering movies on demand?


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> bodybuilders and strongmen, might have bulging muscles, but that doesn't necessarily make them good looking,
> 
> when was the last time you saw a handsome prince in any movie, that was overly built muscle wise..
> 
> I've met DC, and I saw the many women that were checking him out and drooling when we were hanging out together..



Oh I have no doubt about the drooling....I just know that it takes A LOT to make me speechless ....so I kinda hope I am.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Will you make me drinks on demand??



sure, anything else you would like ?


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Oh I have no doubt about the drooling....I just know that it takes A LOT to make me speechless ....so I kinda hope I am.



you will have a hard time speaking while drooling with your tongue hanging out..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds productive! Have you thought about nursing? They are crazy in demand right now!



Definitely do not have the stomach for that. I get queasy at the sight of blood. I was thinking something more along the lines of aerospace engineering or hotel management.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is that like ordering movies on demand?



kind of, except the drinks are delivered by a Pyrate, who is very proficient in foot rubs


----------



## taramoz

taramoz said:


> Will you make me drinks on demand??



LOL, let me sleep on it, I am off to bed, I know that means I miss all the fun on the thread!  Nite nite all


----------



## shdwstrm

Jumpin in on round 3!  Missed out on the last 10 pages of the last round  Did I miss anything???


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> you will have a hard time speaking while drooling with your tongue hanging out..



Well, there's an appealing image...not.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, let me sleep on it, I am off to bed, I know that means I miss all the fun on the thread!  Nite nite all



are you flustered or something, seeing that you anwered yourself


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> kind of, except the drinks are delivered by a Pyrate, who is very proficient in foot rubs



Oooh...movies don't give foot rubs so it's better than movies on demand...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Will you make me drinks on demand??



would you like me to wear my disney cruiseship, servers jacket while serving you drinks..


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Definitely do not have the stomach for that. I get queasy at the sight of blood. I was thinking something more along the lines of aerospace engineering or hotel management.



Oooh hotel management is always good. I love the staff at the hotel I stay at for work.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oooh...movies don't give foot rubs so it's better than movies on demand...



I've been told, it's much better


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, there's an appealing image...not.



 Yeah, I'm not sure that would be our best look...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, let me sleep on it, I am off to bed, I know that means I miss all the fun on the thread!  Nite nite all



good night, sweet dreams of Pyrates...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure that would be our best look...



that is why I am prepared to snap y'all out of it,and I will not take any pictures of that look..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Oooh hotel management is always good. I love the staff at the hotel I stay at for work.



Yeah I figured I can go to just about any city in the US with that and get a job.


----------



## dismem98

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah I figured I can go to just about any city in the US with that and get a job.




Think that might be a good choice...go for it


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, let me sleep on it, I am off to bed, I know that means I miss all the fun on the thread!  Nite nite all



Me too!!!! I think I fell asleep at 930 last night,so I missed all the fun!! Happy Friday!!!! Have a great day!  I am off to work!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning and happy Friday everyone.  Was out playing on my first day off yesterday.  Hit up Typhoon Lagoon and then watched a marathon session of Spartacus (the first season series) with a friend.  Will be around here some today. . .gotta do a few things.  But then may go do something this evening.  

Talks of foot rubs and Pyrates delivering drinks got my attention though so I had to take note. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow...  Why do I almost feel like the  is talking me up so much there is no way in hell I'd ever be able to live up to the expectations he is setting?  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hello  happy almost friday! how are you all? I am happy because the daycare that i want to move DS to just had an opening come up. we went over to meet the owner tonight and he is starting there in august.







MICKEY88 said:


> hmm that's an awesome idea, Pyrate daycare for little boys...



 Isn't the Neverland Club over at the Polly?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wow...  Why do I almost feel like the  is talking me up so much there is no way in hell I'd ever be able to live up to the expectations he is setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Neverland Club over at the Polly?



I'm not thinking Disney, I'm thinking a real daycare..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wow...  Why do I almost feel like the  is talking me up so much there is no way in hell I'd ever be able to live up to the expectations he is setting?



shhhh it's a Psy-Ops mission


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Talks of foot rubs and Pyrates delivering drinks got my attention though so I had to take note. . .



I like Pyrates delivering drinks 

Never received a foot rub, but have delivered a few

TGIF ! ! !

Toast to a great weekend ! 

Maybe blockbuster mail will deliver my movie "Mega Python vs. Gatoroid" featuring the awesome cast of Debbie Gibson & Tiffany


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> Maybe blockbuster mail will deliver my movie "Mega Python vs. Gatoroid" featuring the awesome cast of Debbie Gibson & Tiffany


thats a great movie, I watched it on the sci-fi channel


----------



## DefLepard

A few movies I have seen recently via blockbuster mail

Battle: Los Angeles 

The Eagle 

Jolene 

Hall Pass


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> A few movies I have seen recently via blockbuster mail
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> The Eagle
> 
> Jolene
> 
> Hall Pass



A Few movies delivered via Amazon this week...

Toy Story 10 disc 3 movie collection (in the toybox packaging)
The Eagle
Unknown
Bambi
The Adjustment Bureau.


Seriously...  I think I have a Amazon addiction.      My Disney addiction is also spreading beyond the parks.   I've now got over 2900 Disney Movie Reward points...  plus I have at least another 4 Disney movies on order to get when they are released later this year.


----------



## ToddRN

DefLepard said:


> I like Pyrates delivering drinks
> 
> Never received a foot rub, but have delivered a few
> 
> TGIF ! ! !
> 
> Toast to a great weekend !
> 
> Maybe blockbuster mail will deliver my movie "Mega Python vs. Gatoroid" featuring the awesome cast of Debbie Gibson & Tiffany



Whoa!  A movie with Debbie Gibson and Tiffany?  Are you kidding me?  Gonna google that one... only in my dreams


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> A Few movies delivered via Amazon this week...
> 
> Toy Story 10 disc 3 movie collection (in the toybox packaging)
> The Eagle
> Unknown
> Bambi
> The Adjustment Bureau.
> 
> 
> Seriously...  I think I have a Amazon addiction.      My Disney addiction is also spreading beyond the parks.   I've now got over 2900 Disney Movie Reward points...  plus I have at least another 4 Disney movies on order to get when they are released later this year.



 you are out of control! 

What did you think of cars 2?


----------



## MICKEY88

ToddRN said:


> Whoa!  A movie with Debbie Gibson and Tiffany?  Are you kidding me?  Gonna google that one... only in my dreams



you gotta see the fight scene...


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously...  I think I have a Amazon addiction.      My Disney addiction is also spreading beyond the parks.   I've now got over 2900 Disney Movie Reward points...  plus I have at least another 4 Disney movies on order to get when they are released later this year.



I have been trying to get an old Disney movie " Dr. Syn, Alias the Scarecrow " from blockbuster for over a year now, I think they have one copy for all the online mail list people, I might join you and buy it from Amazon


----------



## DCTooTall

ToddRN said:


> Whoa!  A movie with Debbie Gibson and Tiffany?  Are you kidding me?  Gonna google that one... only in my dreams



  Not THAT kind of movie.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> you are out of control!
> 
> What did you think of cars 2?




 I told you!  It's gonna take more than a couple days for you to truly enjoy the movie collection.  


Cars 2 wasn't bad.   It wasn't great,   but it was cute.  I kind of enjoyed the way they auto-fied the landscape and architecture around the world.

  Beyond that...  not entirely sure if it was worth seeing in the theater (I had a free ticket from my purchase of Incredibles on bluray).   It's extremely Tow Mater centered,   and Larry the Cable Guy does get a bit...old.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Not THAT kind of movie.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Not THAT kind of movie.


Is this the movie.. LoL

Start filming ... and ... Action

Tiffany to Debbie Gibson -"I Think We're Alone Now"  
Debbie Gibson to Tiffany -"Shake your love"


----------



## taramoz

My daughter, only 7, got up on stage and sang Black Sabbath "Paranoid" today like nobodies business, brought down the house!  Just wanted to brag for a sec


----------



## taramoz

Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:



 I love it! Mad props to her for being able to do that!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:



Rock on sister 


Just poured myself a glass of wine and watching Dr Phil they are talking about  swingers


Hope everyone had a great day TGIF


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> My daughter, only 7, got up on stage and sang Black Sabbath "Paranoid" today like nobodies business, brought down the house!  Just wanted to brag for a sec



Sweet. . .That is awesome. . .



taramoz said:


> Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:



Truly cute. . .lol.  Love the look. . .hard to believe she is so young. . .lol.


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> My daughter, only 7, got up on stage and sang Black Sabbath "Paranoid" today like nobodies business, brought down the house!  Just wanted to brag for a sec



That is Awesome.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:



that is so awesome..

it was nice of you to lend her your rockstar wig..


----------



## MICKEY88

wow, two nights in a row, I show up and the room goes silent.

I feel like a Hatfield at the McCoy family reunion.
HMm maybe I need to find a new place to visit..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, two nights in a row, I show up and the room goes silent.
> 
> I feel like a Hatfield at the McCoy family reunion.
> HMm maybe I need to find a new place to visit..



eh...   think people are just trying to avoid another 30 page friday night.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> eh...   think people are just trying to avoid another 30 page friday night.



and last night...??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> and last night...??



Sorry. Just a slow couple of nights. But you can wish DC a happy birthday!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But you can wish DC a happy birthday!



I'm sure you can do it much better than I can..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm sure you can do it much better than I can..



I already did.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. Just a slow couple of nights. But you can wish DC a happy birthday!



Seriously...it's his birthday??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Seriously...it's his birthday??



Yes it is!   Happy Birthday DC! (um...again )


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes it is!   Happy Birthday DC! (um...again )



OMG!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy Birthday DC! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Interesting that on a Friday where everyone posted something, no one stayed around to post more. . .

Happy Birthday DC. . .I would call you by your first name but maybe only 2 people on here would know that besides me.  I even called you DC on vacation.  Oh well.  Have a great and fantastic birthday.  

I spent way too much time on the phone to post last night.  Glad I did.  Not sure I am better or recovered or anywhere closer to where I need to be, but definitely had a good conversation.  I am off to my Advanced Cardiac Life Support class that is required every two years for certification for my job.  I don't want to go on a Saturday but I can't afford to miss it.  Have fun all. . .afterwards, I am heading to Disney.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes it is!   Happy Birthday DC! (um...again )


Happy Birthday DC!!!!! 


bluedevilinaz said:


> Happy Birthday DC! Hope it was a great one!


I noticed you have a new ticker...35lbs good for you


nurse.darcy said:


> Interesting that on a Friday where everyone posted something, no one stayed around to post more. . .
> 
> Happy Birthday DC. . .I would call you by your first name but maybe only 2 people on here would know that besides me.  I even called you DC on vacation.  Oh well.  Have a great and fantastic birthday.
> 
> I spent way too much time on the phone to post last night.  Glad I did.  Not sure I am better or recovered or anywhere closer to where I need to be, but definitely had a good conversation.  I am off to my Advanced Cardiac Life Support class that is required every two years for certification for my job.  I don't want to go on a Saturday but I can't afford to miss it.  Have fun all. . .afterwards, I am heading to Disney.



Well I fell asleep but I am bright eyed and bushytailed this am. I'm in bed sipping french vanilla coffee putting off getting up and cleaning my house.  It is perfect sleeping weather.....60 degrees and raining.

I love when I talk to someone,  and I feel better. You Gotta  love classes on Sat am, but at least it is only every 2 yrs.


----------



## dismem98

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC   

I know your real name in fact think I know you from Darcy.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Morning all   And Happy Birthday DC!

Took the kids to Cars2 at the drive-in last night, and had a pleasant surprise when I got there, I forgot my 4yo was free.  So, only $13 for the family.  The 2nd feature was Green Lantern, which I saw last weekend and the kids didn't need to see, so we even made it home before midnight.  Only the 4yo is up, so far, and she is *grumpy*.

I will probably be around a lot less until the first week of August or so.  My bestie is in town for an extended visit (they are Navy and are in the middle of a transfer) and I'll be hanging out with her instead of on teh interwebz


----------



## poohbear2

DefLepard said:


> I have been trying to get an old Disney movie " Dr. Syn, Alias the Scarecrow " from blockbuster for over a year now, I think they have one copy for all the online mail list people, I might join you and buy it from Amazon



Ohhhh..I remember this show.  Didn't, it have a really creepy theme


----------



## Birdman1511

Good morning everybody!!! Hope ya'll didnt miss me too much

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC!! Hope it rocks!!!

Hows everyone's weekend going?? Sorry I missed out the last couple days I was CRAZY busy. Judging by the last few pages i missed out on all the fun


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> My daughter, only 7, got up on stage and sang Black Sabbath "Paranoid" today like nobodies business, brought down the house!  Just wanted to brag for a sec





taramoz said:


> Because you have to get the visual of what she looked like, we took this at the house after getting ready for the concert:



HAHA!! Thats so awesome!! You should be proud


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Happy Birthday DC!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Happy Birthday DC!


----------



## ahoff

Have a Happy Birthday, DC!

Haven't been around, lots going on. Haf day off on Thursday and a trip to the city and the Daily Show, last night a Keller Williams concert.  Looks  like a beach day today finally.  Hope you all have a good weekend!  Cool pic of your daughter, Tara.  That must have been fun to watch.  Four more days to Super Ball at Watkins Glen.


----------



## DIS_MERI

My running buddy is feeling under the weather, so I went out and ran today by myself   I don't think anyone would be too impressed with my pace, lol, but I did keep it up and have finished the first week of couch to 5K with no issues.  I think I found my first 5K, just have to find out if my XH will have the kids that weekend (or at least take them that night).  It isn't too far from where he lives, so I figure I can run the route a time or 2 on weekends that I drop off the kids   And, it is only 23 bucks with the free T-shirt   There are a couple of 5K/half marathon races in either XH's area (October) my area (November) that I will probably look into as well.  The one in November is less than 15 miles away and I  could practice the route a lot, but it might be hilly (so would def not do that one as a half).  The October one says it is a flat route


----------



## taramoz

Happy birthday DC!  And thanks everyone about my daughter!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Birdman1511 said:


> Good morning everybody!!! Hope ya'll didnt miss me too much  Hows everyone's weekend going?? Sorry I missed out the last couple days I was CRAZY busy. Judging by the last few pages i missed out on all the fun



Welcome back.  Personally, I have been offf work since Wednesday and don't go back till Tuesday.  Gotta love a 3 day work week.  So far it has been awesome. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi. I'm posting from my phone! The Internet at my house is down on with customer service. Has been down since this am!


----------



## taramoz

I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



Good luck, and have fun   I'll have to live vicariously through you because I've still not gone on a date, not because I'm hung up on my XH, lol, but because I only date guys from my church   And, they're all (okay, both single guys there are) a bit on the young side.  And not asking


----------



## Birdman1511

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome back.  Personally, I have been offf work since Wednesday and don't go back till Tuesday.  Gotta love a 3 day work week.  So far it has been awesome. . .lol.



Thank you... kindve a crappy weekend here in O-Town isnt it?



taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



Have fun!! Remember to order the most expensive dish on the menu


----------



## ctnurse

Waiting for Katy Perry to start


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> I noticed you have a new ticker...35lbs good for you



Yup. Thanks  I've still got a ways to go but I'm slowly but surely getting to my goal weight. 



taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



Have fun! I haven't been on a date since last October. Women out here are too shallow and don't appreciate a guy like me. They all want the 6' tall guy who weighs 200lbs and is ripped and act's like the douche bag's off Jersey Shore, not a big ol' cuddly teddy bear like me. lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



Good luck!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



have fun, don't do anything I wouldn't do.LOL


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



have a good time. if he brings up old relationships RUN!!! He has issues and isn't ready for a cool chick like you! and yeah, order the most expensive thing on the menu. 

oh and details will be needed!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> have fun, don't do anything I wouldn't do.LOL



Which would leave out what exactly? Oh yeah, putting on a tutu and sequined platform stilettos.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Which would leave out what exactly? Oh yeah, putting on a tutu and sequined platform stilettos.



actually any type of tutu and any platform stilettos


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> and yeah, order the most expensive thing on the menu.




LOl, actually if you are looking for a large bank account that might be good advice,

but if you're looking for a great guy, that could be bad advice

very wealthy guys usually aren't good catches, because they know they can do what they want, treat a woman the way they want, and replace her in a heartbeat.

I personally would spend my last penny on a woman I care about, but on a first date if a woman appears to be a gold digger, or testing the depths of a mans wealth, I'd write her off as a shallow gold digger, and never want to see her again


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> have fun, don't do anything I wouldn't do.LOL



And that isn't a whole heck of a lot so I think you're good. lol



MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, actually if you are looking for a large bank account that might be good advice,
> 
> but if you're looking for a great guy, that could be bad advice
> 
> very wealthy guys usually aren't good catches, because they know they can do what they wan't, treat a woman the way they want, and replace her in a heartbeat.
> 
> I personally woudl spend my last penny on a woman I care about, but on a first date if a woman appears to be a gold digger, or testing the depths of a mans wealth, I'd write her off as a shallow gold digger, and never want to see her again



Some very excellent points that I totally agree on. When I was still working on fighters if I said that on a date their eye's would usually get wide with greed. Needless to say I stopped dating after awhile. Haven't been on a date in 8 months and before that I hadn't dated in like 4 years. Most women out here are shallow and money hungry. It's sad.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, actually if you are looking for a large bank account that might be good advice,
> 
> but if you're looking for a great guy, that could be bad advice
> 
> very wealthy guys usually aren't good catches, because they know they can do what they want, treat a woman the way they want, and replace her in a heartbeat.
> 
> I personally would spend my last penny on a woman I care about, but on a first date if a woman appears to be a gold digger, or testing the depths of a mans wealth, I'd write her off as a shallow gold digger, and never want to see her again



wow...that was deep....very well put


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> wow...that was deep....very well put



LOl, occassionally the Pyrate unlocks the intellectual side, there is much more to him than most people know


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, occassionally the Pyrate unlocks the intellectual side, there is much more to him than most people know


Good to know.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Good to know.



the Pyrate side is the most fun though..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate side is the most fun though..



Hope it's not an "either-or" choice.


----------



## taramoz

Hello, date was nice.  Good to get out.  Not the man of my dreams, but good company, and a nice meal ( no, I didn't order the most expensive thing!!).  Came home after and chatted with my friend for a bit, just now checking in!!  How is everyone tonight???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello, date was nice.  Good to get out.  Not the man of my dreams, but good company, and a nice meal ( no, I didn't order the most expensive thing!!).  Came home after and chatted with my friend for a bit, just now checking in!!  How is everyone tonight???



Hi Tara  Glad you had a good time on your date.  I am wide awake because I took a nap this afternoon. Probably shouldn't have done that, but I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open. And I'm looking forward to tomorrow...BEACH DAY!!!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi Tara  Glad you had a good time on your date.  I am wide awake because I took a nap this afternoon. Probably shouldn't have done that, but I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open. And I'm looking forward to tomorrow...BEACH DAY!!!



Beach day sounds great!  I am taking DD7 to the zoo tomorrow!  I LOVE elephants


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Beach day sounds great!  I am taking DD7 to the zoo tomorrow!  I LOVE elephants



The last time I went to the zoo was a few months ago. I really enjoyed the new expansion that opened last winter. Can't remember the name of it right now. Be careful though. I'm pretty sure that's where my credit card info got stolen. (process of elimination)  So I'll be paying cash when I go from now on.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I am going on a date tonight , not sure I am ready but thought why not, adult company will be nice!  I will report back later...



Good for you girl.  Just get out. . .no matter what.



Birdman1511 said:


> Thank you... kindve a crappy weekend here in O-Town isnt it? Have fun!! Remember to order the most expensive dish on the menu



Yes, it is crappy this weekend. . .I'm okay with the Florida rain and Thunderstorm time. . .however, this is a real storm that lasts for a few hrs. . .like all day at this point.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Yup. Thanks  I've still got a ways to go but I'm slowly but surely getting to my goal weight.
> 
> Have fun! I haven't been on a date since last October. Women out here are too shallow and don't appreciate a guy like me. They all want the 6' tall guy who weighs 200lbs and is ripped and act's like the douche bag's off Jersey Shore, not a big ol' cuddly teddy bear like me. lol.



I would say more here but you already know how I feel.  Hugs my friend. . .you are doing great.



MICKEY88 said:


> have fun, don't do anything I wouldn't do.LOL



Well that leaves life open. . .lol



CoasterAddict said:


> Which would leave out what exactly? Oh yeah, putting on a tutu and sequined platform stilettos.



I am not sure that would leave that out once rum is involved. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> actually any type of tutu and any platform stilettos



As I mentioned before. . .lol. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, actually if you are looking for a large bank account that might be good advice, but if you're looking for a great guy, that could be bad advice
> 
> very wealthy guys usually aren't good catches, because they know they can do what they want, treat a woman the way they want, and replace her in a heartbeat.
> 
> I personally would spend my last penny on a woman I care about, but on a first date if a woman appears to be a gold digger, or testing the depths of a mans wealth, I'd write her off as a shallow gold digger, and never want to see her again



Not sure I know what to say except exactly. . .I would love to sit here and tell everyone what I know. . .not exactly what you all would appreciate. . .hugs.



bluedevilinaz said:


> And that isn't a whole heck of a lot so I think you're good. lol
> 
> Some very excellent points that I totally agree on. When I was still working on fighters if I said that on a date their eye's would usually get wide with greed. Needless to say I stopped dating after awhile. Haven't been on a date in 8 months and before that I hadn't dated in like 4 years. Most women out here are shallow and money hungry. It's sad.



You are doing great my friend.  And its sad that you have not dated in so long. . .I need to get with you and give you some pointers.



MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, occassionally the Pyrate unlocks the intellectual side, there is much more to him than most people know



Oh, I want to sit here and tell the world that no one really gets the intellectual side. . .but  ya know. . .I will just succumb to the pyrate. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate side is the most fun though..



Exactly. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi Tara  Glad you had a good time on your date.  I am wide awake because I took a nap this afternoon. Probably shouldn't have done that, but I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open. And I'm looking forward to tomorrow...BEACH DAY!!!



Dates can be fun. . .they are all learning experiences. . .lol



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The last time I went to the zoo was a few months ago. I really enjoyed the new expansion that opened last winter. Can't remember the name of it right now. Be careful though. I'm pretty sure that's where my credit card info got stolen. (process of elimination)  So I'll be paying cash when I go from now on.



Yuck on the stealing of information. . .not so great.  Zoos are part of my love life. . .I am an animal person so my fave park is AK. . .yum. . .have fun.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.I am not sure that would leave that out once rum is involved. . .
> 
> 2.As I mentioned before. . .lol. . .
> 
> 3.Not sure I know what to say except exactly. . .I would love to sit here and tell everyone what I know. . .not exactly what you all would appreciate. . .hugs.
> 
> 4.  And its sad that you have not dated in so long. . .I need to get with you and give you some pointers.
> 
> 5.Oh, I want to sit here and tell the world that no one really gets the intellectual side. . .but  ya know. . .I will just succumb to the pyrate. . .lol.
> 
> 6.Zoos are part of my love life. . .



1. The Pyrate handles his Rum quite well, and never attempts to get into womens clothing unless there is already a beautiful woman in the clothing

2. 

3.WOW !!!

4. interesting

5. WOW x 2 !!!

6.


----------



## DCTooTall

thanks for all the bday wishes.   the day was kinda "bleh" and boring,   but i survived it.


----------



## Birdman1511

SuNdAy FuNdAy!!!


----------



## dismem98

Birdman1511 said:


> SuNdAy FuNdAy!!!




I like your thinking!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

taramoz said:


> Beach day sounds great!  I am taking DD7 to the zoo tomorrow!  I LOVE elephants



I went to the Houston Zoo when I was there in Feb.  It's still a great Zoo!

Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My!

Not only does DH share my love of Disney, but also of Zoos, so we have been to a few!  The latest was the San Diego Zoo Safari Park...where we got to feed a giraffe and a rhinoceros!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> thanks for all the bday wishes.   the day was kinda "bleh" and boring,   but i survived it.



So----looked in your profile, but couldn't find it....How *young* are you?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> SuNdAy FuNdAy!!!



 pretty!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I went to the Houston Zoo when I was there in Feb.  It's still a great Zoo!
> 
> Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My!
> 
> Not only does DH share my love of Disney, but also of Zoos, so we have been to a few!  The latest was the San Diego Zoo Safari Park...where we got to feed a giraffe and a rhinoceros!



I love the San Diego zoo. Absolutely the best one I've been to. Never made it to the safari park though.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi still no Internet, so posting from phone! Any I saw Katy perry last night and really liked it! I won the tics and was in the 5th row off the floor! I ended up taking DS and was glad I did! She was very PG. 

Tara it must have been nice to get out! Is there going to be another date?

Sunday funday! I love it 

Hope everyone has a great day! I'm off for some kind of fun!


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> So----looked in your profile, but couldn't find it....How *young* are you?



That could be a very difficult question to answer.   Are you asking chronological age?  Mental age?  Or "how I act" age?


----------



## Birdman1511

ctnurse said:


> Hi still no Internet, so posting from phone! Any I saw Katy perry last night and really liked it! I won the tics and was in the 5th row off the floor! I ended up taking DS and was glad I did! She was very PG.
> 
> Tara it must have been nice to get out! Is there going to be another date?
> 
> Sunday funday! I love it
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! I'm off for some kind of fun!



Glad you had fun!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That could be a very difficult question to answer.   Are you asking chronological age?  Mental age?  Or "how I act" age?



hmm that would be.... 32ish-----45ish------   18ish....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> That could be a very difficult question to answer.   Are you asking chronological age?  Mental age?  Or "how I act" age?



I will answer this question. . .Old enough to know better but young enough not to care. . .did that work?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm that would be.... 32ish-----45ish------   18ish....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. The Pyrate handles his Rum quite well, and never attempts to get into womens clothing unless there is already a beautiful woman in the clothing
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.WOW !!!
> 
> 4. interesting
> 
> 5. WOW x 2 !!!
> 
> 6.



You know I luv you my friend. . .lol.  It was a good night. . .no wine or rum involved. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Yuck on the stealing of information. . .not so great.  Zoos are part of my love life. . .I am an animal person so my fave park is AK. . .yum. . .have fun.



My first trip to AK was a couple weeks ago and I really thought it was beautiful.  Definitely a different vibe than the other parks, but I could absolutely spend time there relaxing by myself and taking it all in.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My first trip to AK was a couple weeks ago and I really thought it was beautiful.  Definitely a different vibe than the other parks, but I could absolutely spend time there relaxing by myself and taking it all in.



did you see Devine ???

I often go early morning just to get pictures of her, then hop over to another park for the day.

my trip in December, I made some really cool friends there, they gave me a great location tip for getting good parade photos,

the Female CM also wanted to do a photo shoot while I was in town, but we never made it happen..

I also have an old Hersheypark friend that does the finding Nemo show,,,


----------



## POTCAddict

Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?





as the Resident Pyrate...I welcome you.. 

ah a girl after me own heart,  yes we talk of rum a lot..at least I do, I'm a Calico Jack guy myself..
and as far as an unhealthy love of Pirates, I don't believe there is such a thing
the meet is July 30th, you are more than welcome to join us, if any of the others object I'll make 'em walk the plank..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?



Welcome!!! Like the Pyrate said, the Hershey meet is Saturday, July 30th. I think we're possibly looking at doing something on Friday night, too. You're more than welcome to come play with us.


----------



## nurse.darcy

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?



Is there such a thing as an unhealthy love of Pyrates?. . .Anyway, welcome.  I am sure the meet at Hershey can adapt to one more princess. . .the Pyrate always welcomes more. . .as does the Prince. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> as the Resident Pyrate...I welcome you..
> 
> ah a girl after me own heart,  yes we talk of rum a lot..at least I do, I'm a Calico Jack guy myself..
> and as far as an unhealthy love of Pirates, I don't believe there is such a thing
> the meet is July 30th, you are more than welcome to join us, if any of the others object I'll make 'em walk the plank..



As I said. . .the Pyrate always welcomes more princesses. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> did you see Devine ???
> I often go early morning just to get pictures of her, then hop over to another park for the day.
> my trip in December, I made some really cool friends there, they gave me a great location tip for getting good parade photos,
> the Female CM also wanted to do a photo shoot while I was in town, but we never made it happen..
> I also have an old Hersheypark friend that does the finding Nemo show,,,



I didn't see Devine.  I'm not sure when she's out the most. We didn't get there until late afternoon.

I'm typing this while sitting at Pirate's Beach!  It's a gorgeous day!


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> as the Resident Pyrate...I welcome you..
> 
> ah a girl after me own heart,  yes we talk of rum a lot..at least I do, I'm a Calico Jack guy myself..
> and as far as an unhealthy love of Pirates, I don't believe there is such a thing
> the meet is July 30th, you are more than welcome to join us, if any of the others object I'll make 'em walk the plank..



I have a feeling we'll be great friends Captain.



nurse.darcy said:


> Is there such a thing as an unhealthy love of Pyrates?. . .Anyway, welcome.  I am sure the meet at Hershey can adapt to one more princess. . .the Pyrate always welcomes more. . .as does the Prince. . .lol.
> 
> 
> As I said. . .the Pyrate always welcomes more princesses. . .



I suppose there isn't and thanks for the welcome! good to know about the pyrate 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!!! Like the Pyrate said, the Hershey meet is Saturday, July 30th. I think we're possibly looking at doing something on Friday night, too. You're more than welcome to come play with us.



Thank you! I will be there on the 30th and maybe fri night too depending on work


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!!! Like the Pyrate said, the Hershey meet is Saturday, July 30th. I think we're possibly looking at doing something on Friday night, too. You're more than welcome to come play with us.



Friday night.. I thought there was a possible Knoebels Grove meet on Friday


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I have a feeling we'll be great friends Captain.



I have that feeling as well.


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?



  First off...

 to the group!  

Secondly,

  you are more then welcome to join us at Hershey.  As others have mentioned,  It's scheduled for July 30th.   I'll probably throw up a reminder and roll-call closer to the date to figure out who else may be making it and make sure everybody is on  the same page.




MICKEY88 said:


> Friday night.. I thought there was a possible Knoebels Grove meet on Friday



 TDB is probably thinking of the post-Knoebels drinking/partying.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I didn't see Devine.  I'm not sure when she's out the most. We didn't get there until late afternoon.
> 
> I'm typing this while sitting at Pirate's Beach!  It's a gorgeous day!



she is there early  I think it's 11,12,and 1 or something like that


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Friday night.. I thought there was a possible Knoebels Grove meet on Friday



Well I remember at least one person said she couldn't be there til fri night. And I know we talked about knowbels, but did we mention a time?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> First off...
> 
> to the group!
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> you are more then welcome to join us at Hershey.  As others have mentioned,  It's scheduled for July 30th.   I'll probably throw up a reminder and roll-call closer to the date to figure out who else may be making it and make sure everybody is on  the same page.
> 
> 
> TDB is probably thinking of the post-Knoebels drinking/partying.



Ugh. No mention of throwing up.  A dog just barfed next to me...wonder what gross beach thing she's been eating???


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> First off...
> 
> to the group!
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> you are more then welcome to join us at Hershey.  As others have mentioned,  It's scheduled for July 30th.   I'll probably throw up a reminder and roll-call closer to the date to figure out who else may be making it and make sure everybody is on  the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDB is probably thinking of the post-Knoebels drinking/partying.



ya know if I knew where to go with the clutter at my place, and had more beds, I'd just make it the hotel for the weekend, I'm halfway between hersheypark and knoebels, it would be good for friday partying, and we' could do a photo shoot with the tipsy princesses...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I didn't see Devine.  I'm not sure when she's out the most. We didn't get there until late afternoon.
> 
> I'm typing this while sitting at Pirate's Beach!  It's a gorgeous day!



here, now you can see Divine thru my eyes..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ya know if I knew where to go with the clutter at my place, and had more beds, I'd just make it the hotel for the weekend, I'm halfway between hersheypark and knoebels, it would be good for friday partying, and we' could do a photo shoot with the tipsy princesses...LOL



Now there's an idea.  And DC was right in that I was kind of figuring that whatever we did on Friday would extend into the evening...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> here, now you can see Divine thru my eyes..



What a beautiful picture!  I'm sorry I didn't get to see her...I'll have to put that on my bucket list for another time...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Now there's an idea.  And DC was right in that I was kind of figuring that whatever we did on Friday would extend into the evening...



the problem is, the house is full of boxes and such that belong to my ex, and her kids.. otherwise I've got 5 bedrooms, a sleeper sofa in my studio, a couch in the living room...it would work, although being an old house, only one bathroom, so that would be a big problem


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What a beautiful picture!  I'm sorry I didn't get to see her...I'll have to put that on my bucket list for another time...



she's amazing to watch, I always go and wait for her, in december I actually talked to her grandmother who was there waiting on her as well.


----------



## DefLepard

MICKEY88 said:


> here, now you can see Divine thru my eyes..



This should be on Stacey J Aswad's "Walt Disney World's Must Do Disney" list, I love her


----------



## NJDiva

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! I've occasionally lurked around this board since I realized I would be spending some time in Disney solo and I thought it was about time I introduced myself! My name is Rachel, I'm a 26f in NJ. I have an unhealthy love of pirates but will always love those princesses and the other traditional trappings of Disney. I'll be living part of the year in Fl and plan to visit the world every weekend I can afford it (and probably some  weekends I can't) Which is how I came to check out these boards- I'm still pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to handle an ADR all by myself.  I heard you all were planning a trip to Hershey on one of the other threads and I was wondering if I could join you as I've never been and would love to meet up with some fellow Disney addicts like myself. I've gone back a couple pages and found a lot of convo about rum  (I'm a captain morgan girl myself) but I haven't found any info on the meet. Do you mind if I tag along? If not, could I have a hint about where to find the info?



Wow another Jersey Girl!! welcome!  so glad to have you here.

and of course you are welcome to join us in Hershey. although we out number the princes, we should have a very "interesting" time Friday and an even better time on Saturday. feel free to PM any of us that are going and we can give you the info you need although DC seems to be our "host" for the weekend. I do know that we are all coming out at different times but eventually we'll get together for the fun.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> although we out number the princes, .



has another Prince joined us, I thought DC was the only Prince


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> has anoither Prince joined us, I thought DC was the only Prince



LOL. The Pyrate is showing his true colors these days. . .lol.  By the way, very nice pic of Divine.  Absolutely gorgeous.  I think I have one of her.  I am going to check it out.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. The Pyrate is showing his true colors these days. . .lol.  By the way, very nice pic of Divine.  Absolutely gorgeous.  I think I have one of her.  I am going to check it out.





I always show my true colors, I never aim to deceive

I've never claimed to be a Prince,, either Pyrate or Knight, although there was that movie in which I became King

WHich is why I coined the term Pyratight.. ths storyline that goes with it is pretty good..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> has anoither Prince joined us, I thought DC was the only Prince



my apologies, a prince and a pyrate


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, I almost forgot. . .Happy Birthday DisneyDaveCT.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. The Pyrate is showing his true colors these days. . .lol.  By the way, very nice pic of Divine.  Absolutely gorgeous.  I think I have one of her.  I am going to check it out.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> my apologies, a prince and a pyrate



apology accepted... it's such an insult to be called a Prince


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, just back from the Houston Zoo, my first time at the new African exhibit, was nice but HOT today.  I assume that is similar to what I will have weather wise at Disney in 2 weeks, I think we can handle it if we spend the afternoons in the pool!

I see we have party plans for the meet now!  Awesome!  I haven't booked my flight yet, need to get on it!

My tenant (garage apartment) and his girlfriend and kiddos are BBQing out tonight and invited DD7 and I over!  YAY, free dinner and good company!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> ya know if I knew where to go with the clutter at my place, and had more beds, I'd just make it the hotel for the weekend, I'm halfway between hersheypark and knoebels, it would be good for friday partying, and we' could do a photo shoot with the tipsy princesses...LOL



Have any air mattresses?  You could be the party pad!


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> First off...
> 
> to the group!
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> you are more then welcome to join us at Hershey.  As others have mentioned,  It's scheduled for July 30th.   I'll probably throw up a reminder and roll-call closer to the date to figure out who else may be making it and make sure everybody is on  the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDB is probably thinking of the post-Knoebels drinking/partying.



Thank you for the welcome! I will keep checking in so I don't miss anything. I wish there was an app for the disboard. I've seen folks mention getting on here on their phones but I couldn't manage it!



NJDiva said:


> Wow another Jersey Girl!! welcome!  so glad to have you here.
> 
> and of course you are welcome to join us in Hershey. although we out number the princes, we should have a very "interesting" time Friday and an even better time on Saturday. feel free to PM any of us that are going and we can give you the info you need although DC seems to be our "host" for the weekend. I do know that we are all coming out at different times but eventually we'll get together for the fun.



Thanks! It's great to see so many Jersey people on here! I know they all exist because they take over during Jersey week but I've never met anybody, I'm pretty excited about this meet!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Happy birthday Dave 


Having a nice, quiet Sunday here.  Made the kids their favorite dinner (pan fried pork chops, mashed potatoes & gravy and corn) and we've been watching movies (Disney, of course!).


----------



## Birdman1511

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy birthday Dave
> 
> 
> Having a nice, quiet Sunday here.  Made the kids their favorite dinner (pan fried pork chops, mashed potatoes & gravy and corn) and we've been watching movies (Disney, of course!).



mmmmm yum!!!. Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ugh. No mention of throwing up.  A dog just barfed next to me...wonder what gross beach thing she's been eating???



Interesting how I mentioned Hershey and drinking the night before,   and you just to throwing up.       

  Did someone show you a picture of Fahrenheit?  



MICKEY88 said:


> ya know if I knew where to go with the clutter at my place, and had more beds, I'd just make it the hotel for the weekend, I'm halfway between hersheypark and knoebels, it would be good for friday partying, and we' could do a photo shoot with the tipsy princesses...LOL



  That would actually probably be a bit scary.   A Party at the 's.    We'd probably have to pay off the cops first.  



MICKEY88 said:


> here, now you can see Divine thru my eyes..



  Hmmmm....   So many plant-sex/pollen/allergy comments...  so little time.   



MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, the house is full of boxes and such that belong to my ex, and her kids.. otherwise I've got 5 bedrooms, a sleeper sofa in my studio, a couch in the living room...it would work, although being an old house, only one bathroom, so that would be a big problem



  We'll just have to share in order to conserve water and time in the AM.  



taramoz said:


> Hello all, just back from the Houston Zoo, my first time at the new African exhibit, was nice but HOT today.  I assume that is similar to what I will have weather wise at Disney in 2 weeks, I think we can handle it if we spend the afternoons in the pool!
> 
> I see we have party plans for the meet now!  Awesome!  I haven't booked my flight yet, need to get on it!
> 
> My tenant (garage apartment) and his girlfriend and kiddos are BBQing out tonight and invited DD7 and I over!  YAY, free dinner and good company!



Might want to get on getting those plane tickets.    Just like with your Disney Trip,   tickets aren't going to get any cheaper.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


>



OMG, another photo.  I can't find the pic I took of her.  I think it was one of the pics I lost with the crash of my old computer.  Sad.  I thought I had uploaded all my photos to Photobucket.  But I remember going back to find stuff and not all of them were on there.  Ugh. . .

Beautiful picture. But the green eyes are missing.  This is one of the other Divines


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Interesting how I mentioned Hershey and drinking the night before,   and you just to throwing up.
> 
> Did someone show you a picture of Fahrenheit?
> That would actually probably be a bit scary.   A Party at the 's.    We'd probably have to pay off the cops first.
> Hmmmm....   So many plant-sex/pollen/allergy comments...  so little time.
> 
> We'll just have to share in order to conserve water and time in the AM.
> 
> Might want to get on getting those plane tickets.    Just like with your Disney Trip,   tickets aren't going to get any cheaper.



You said something about throwing up a post to get a headcount. There had better not be any throwing up! Especially by me... 

As for your shower comment, I'm impressed by your efforts to conserve water. I guess it would work. It seems like I already spend a lot of time talking to you in the shower. I swear you have me microchipped.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Birdman1511 said:


> mmmmm yum!!!. Sounds delicious!!!



Thank you, it was 



DCTooTall said:


> you are more then welcome to join us at Hershey.  As others have mentioned,  It's scheduled for July 30th.   I'll probably *throw up* a reminder and roll-call closer to the date to figure out who else may be making it and make sure everybody is on  the same page.
> TDB is probably thinking of the post-Knoebels drinking/partying.






DCTooTall said:


> Interesting how I mentioned Hershey and drinking the night before,   and you just to throwing up.



Here is the "throw up" mention post, in case you missed it   I also immediately thought of vomit when I saw that post, Louisa, and I didn't have a puking dog next to me!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> . I wish there was an app for the disboard. I've seen folks mention getting on here on their phones but I couldn't manage it!
> !



there is an app for the iphone


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.That would actually probably be a bit scary.   A Party at the 's.    We'd probably have to pay off the cops first.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hmmmm....   So many plant-sex/pollen/allergy comments...  so little time.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.We'll just have to share in order to conserve water and time in the AM.
> 
> .



1 the police station is right next door

2. Divine is my dirty little Disney secret

3. I am not sharing WITH YOU !!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You said something about throwing up a post to get a headcount. There had better not be any throwing up! Especially by me...
> 
> As for your shower comment, I'm impressed by your efforts to conserve water. I guess it would work. It seems like I already spend a lot of time talking to you in the shower. I swear you have me microchipped.



my shower does have a double shower head, so 2 can shower quite nicely together


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, another photo.  I can't find the pic I took of her.  I think it was one of the pics I lost with the crash of my old computer.  Sad.  I thought I had uploaded all my photos to Photobucket.  But I remember going back to find stuff and not all of them were on there.  Ugh. . .
> 
> Beautiful picture. But the green eyes are missing.  This is one of the other Divines



the other photo was processed a little more to bring out the colors..you will find hundreds of photos of divine on my website


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Have any air mattresses?  You could be the party pad!



i could probably fit 2 or 3 of you in my King size bed..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 the police station is right next door
> 
> 2. Divine is my dirty little Disney secret
> 
> 3. I am not sharing WITH YOU !!!



Please do not share a shower with DC. . .this pryncess will have issue with that. lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> my shower does have a double shower head, so 2 can shower quite nicely together



Sweet. . .does the hot water last long?. . .ya know. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> the other photo was processed a little more to bring out the colors..you will find hundreds of photos of divine on my website



There are 4 women that play Divine. . .just a little thing I know. . .like trivia. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. Please do not share a shower with DC. . .this pryncess will have issue with that. lol.
> 
> 2.Sweet. . .does the hot water last long?. . .ya know. . .
> 
> 3.There are 4 women that play Divine. . .just a little thing I know. . .like trivia. . .lol.



1. it doesn't matter what the princesses think, the Pyrate simply doesn't shower with other men, royalty or not..

2.  it depends on how long a shower one takes,, both showerheads have shut offs to conserve water while lathering each other up..

3. I knew that about devine, if ya go thru my pics you will see the differences...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. it doesn't matter what the princesses think, the Pyrate simply doesn't shower with other men, royalty or not..
> 
> 2.  it depends on how long a shower one takes,, both showerheads have shut offs to conserve water while lathering each other up..
> 
> 3. I knew that about devine, if ya go thru my pics you will see the differences...



See, you know me so well. . .as far as the showering thing goes, I just need time to shave. . .I like smooth legs. . .really smooth legs. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.See, you know me so well. . .
> 
> as far as the showering thing goes, I just need time to shave. .
> 
> .2.I like smooth legs. . .really smooth legs. . .



1.not really
 just explaining the how and the why of my dual showerheads

2. a lighter works well for that, doesn't smell great but gets rid of all hair..


----------



## MICKEY88

I need more Rum


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.not really
> just explaining the how and the why of my dual showerheads
> 
> 2. a lighter works well for that, doesn't smell great but gets rid of all hair..



That is horrid. . .I would never ever put fire that close to my legs. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I need more Rum



I need wine, but I am trying to diet. . .no wine for me. . .lol.  I have been sober for 13 days. . .kinda scary. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. that is horrid. . .I would never ever put fire that close to my legs. . .lol.
> 
> 2.  I have been sober for 13 days. . .kinda scary. . .lol.



1. hey it works, I once knew a girl that used to do it

2. hmm could have fooled me the other night


----------



## MICKEY88

Divine # 3.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. hey it works, I once knew a girl that used to do it
> 
> 2. hmm could have fooled me the other night



2.  Don't make me hurt you.  I have actually not had wine or any drink for a number of days. . .(more than 13) but ya know, I can document 13. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. . .Happy Birthday DisneyDaveCT.



  Happy Birthday Dave! I hope you're having a great one!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Divine # 3.




Stop messing with me.  She is gorgeous. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop messing with me.  She is gorgeous. . .



I  know that's why she's my dirty little Disney secret, not sure what comments DC held back earlier, but I bet I could top them


----------



## DIS_MERI

I've run 3 whole days now, is it sad that I have a race picked out every month from August through November?  I've got a 5K for August, a 10K for September (and a 4 miler in the local park), a 10 miler in October and a half in November that are all local to either myself or XH (so he can have the kids while I run).  If I can complete a local half, then I'll feel good about doing Disney races (because let's face it, it isn't cheap to do a race at Disney when you live in Indiana), although I have decided that I have conquered running (and even enjoyed running yesterday).  

If I make it through the local half and move onto Disney races, I'd like to get the medal for doing a WDW race and a DL race in the same year.  Anyone have suggestions on the best way to go about doing that?  I know that DL only has 2 races, but really we'd like to do DL while there if we are going to be there, so maybe the Jan or princess half at WDW and the September DL race.  Or, I could do the Tinkerbell and the Wine/Dine, which would be tasty....anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  Don't make me hurt you.  I have actually not had wine or any drink for a number of days. . .(more than 13) but ya know, I can document 13. . .lol.



Is it ok if we drink for you ?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I  know that's why she's my dirty little Disney secret, not sure what comments DC held back earlier, but I bet I could top them



You are a bad bad man. . .however, I know you are Pyrate. . .guess the badness is expected. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> Is it ok if we drink for you ?



Yes please drink. . .I need to live vicariously through someone. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Here is the "throw up" mention post, in case you missed it   I also immediately thought of vomit when I saw that post, Louisa, and I didn't have a puking dog next to me!


I'm glad it wasn't just me.  And that was one unhappy dog...


MICKEY88 said:


> 3. I am not sharing WITH YOU !!!





MICKEY88 said:


> 2. a lighter works well for that, doesn't smell great but gets rid of all hair..



No thank you.    I agree with Darcy about enjoying smooth legs though...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  Don't make me hurt you.  I have actually not had wine or any drink for a number of days. . .(more than 13) but ya know, I can document 13. . .lol.



Ok the other night several of you asked why I'd put myself thru dealing with Miss Kryptonite

the following song will answer that question, plus explain why I'm not afraid of your threats to hurt me..LOL


http://youtu.be/0igTfnw0I5I


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok the other night several of you asked why I'd put myself thru dealing with miss kryptonite
> 
> the following song will answer that question, plus explain why I'm not afraid of your threats to hurt me..LOL
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/0igTfnw0I5I



You know I love you.  Don't let someone get under your skin without you having the strength to be yourself. . .


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes please drink. . .I need to live vicariously through someone. . .



May I live vicariously thru you and a few of your trips to Disney, I was thinking you could have Seared Ahi Tuna at Yak and Yeti, and just savor a bite for me..

Mmm Mmm


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You know I love you.  Don't let someone get under your skin without you having the strength to be yourself. . .



not a problem, she has seen the professional me, and the Pyrate, and enjoys them both, so I don't have to worry about being me, she is also very confident in herself, and doesn't worry about me spending time with models..

oh and does she ever have a killer high heel collection


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I've run 3 whole days now, is it sad that I have a race picked out every month from August through November?  I've got a 5K for August, a 10K for September (and a 4 miler in the local park), a 10 miler in October and a half in November that are all local to either myself or XH (so he can have the kids while I run).  If I can complete a local half, then I'll feel good about doing Disney races (because let's face it, it isn't cheap to do a race at Disney when you live in Indiana), although I have decided that I have conquered running (and even enjoyed running yesterday).
> 
> If I make it through the local half and move onto Disney races, I'd like to get the medal for doing a WDW race and a DL race in the same year.  Anyone have suggestions on the best way to go about doing that?  I know that DL only has 2 races, but really we'd like to do DL while there if we are going to be there, so maybe the Jan or princess half at WDW and the September DL race.  Or, I could do the Tinkerbell and the Wine/Dine, which would be tasty....anyone have any suggestions?



Well, you could probably guess I would say this, but I vote for you doing the princess half since that's the one I want to do... I might even consider doing the fall DL race, too.  I didn't know you could get a special medal for that...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> not a problem, she has seen the professional me, and the Pyrate, and enjoys them both, so I don't have to worry about being me, she is also very confident in herself, and doesn't worry about me spending time with models..
> 
> oh and does she ever have a killer high heel collection



You know I am worried about you, not her. . .love you. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You are a bad bad man. . .however, I know you are Pyrate. . .guess the badness is expected. . .lol



I guarantee, my comment on Divine, would leave even you speechless...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You know I am worried about you, not her. . .love you. . .



no need to worry, I'm a Pyrate, I survive, anything a woman can throw my way, except maybe explosives, and even then ,if she throws like a girl, I stand a good chance


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I guarantee, my comment on Divine, would leave even you speechless...





MICKEY88 said:


> no need to worry, I'm a Pyrate, I survive, anything a woman can throw my way, except maybe explosives, and even then ,if she throws like a girl, I stand a good chance



I guess you are right. . .I am already speechless. . .really.


----------



## Birdman1511

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes please drink. . .I need to live vicariously through someone. . .



I'll put enough down for the both of us, and then some


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> no need to worry, I'm a Pyrate, I survive, anything a woman can throw my way, except maybe explosives, and even then ,*if she throws like a girl, I stand a good chance*



On behalf of women everywhere, I probably shouldn't laugh...BUT IT'S FUNNY.  (sorry women everywhere )


----------



## nurse.darcy

Birdman1511 said:


> I'll put enough down for the both of us, and then some



Thank you. . .perfect. . .loll


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, you could probably guess I would say this, but I vote for you doing the princess half since that's the one I want to do... I might even consider doing the fall DL race, too.  I didn't know you could get a special medal for that...



LOL, I was just leaning towards the Tinkerbell (since finishers get an inaugural race medal) and the Wine/Dine (since I can't make it to food/wine this year).  I think the Disneyland half sold out the first day registration opened this year, which worries me a bit.  Although, even if I didn't get the coast to coast medal next year, I could get it another year.  So, I could try for the Princess and Disneyland halfs and just do the wine/dine if I can't get into the DL....too many choices!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> On behalf of women everywhere, I probably shouldn't laugh...BUT IT'S FUNNY.  (sorry women everywhere )



I normally wouldn't say such a thing, but I have so many female friends that say that about themselves..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> LOL, I was just leaning towards the Tinkerbell (since finishers get an inaugural race medal) and the Wine/Dine (since I can't make it to food/wine this year).  I think the Disneyland half sold out the first day registration opened this year, which worries me a bit.  Although, even if I didn't get the coast to coast medal next year, I could get it another year.  So, I could try for the Princess and Disneyland halfs and just do the wine/dine if I can't get into the DL....too many choices!



I've been looking up more info on the DL half. Yes, it did sell out (apparently it pretty much does every year), but that was about two months after registration opened. So if we planned ahead and registered early on, I think we'd be fine.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I normally wouldn't say such a thing, but I have so many female friends that say that about themselves..



Haha. Yeah, I think I've talked to you enough not to take that comment the wrong way...


----------



## MICKEY88

aRRRgh I hear Calico Jack calling me name..


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've been looking up more info on the DL half. Yes, it did sell out (apparently it pretty much does every year), but that was about two months after registration opened. So if we planned ahead and registered early on, I think we'd be fine.



Oh, good, that should work then.  I think DL in September should be a bit more active *and* Carsland should be open by then, too   I will leave my kiddos behind for the Princess, I think, but take them to the DL since none of us have been there!  I can use my DVC membership to get us a room for the Princess, too, if you'd like to share   I've not got anything specific planned to use my points anyway, and we're not even in the 7 month window yet, so if you'd like to do that and have a preference of where to stay just let me know


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> there is an app for the iphone


What?? I've been looking forever for that thing! I'm begining to think there's something wrong with me!



MICKEY88 said:


> it doesn't matter what the princesses think, the Pyrate simply doesn't shower with other men, royalty or not..
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please drink. . .I need to live vicariously through someone. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I've been drinking wine! It's my pleaure to raise a glass for you!
> 
> 
> DIS_MERI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run 3 whole days now, is it sad that I have a race picked out every month from August through November?  I've got a 5K for August, a 10K for September (and a 4 miler in the local park), a 10 miler in October and a half in November that are all local to either myself or XH (so he can have the kids while I run).  If I can complete a local half, then I'll feel good about doing Disney races (because let's face it, it isn't cheap to do a race at Disney when you live in Indiana), although I have decided that I have conquered running (and even enjoyed running yesterday).
> 
> If I make it through the local half and move onto Disney races, I'd like to get the medal for doing a WDW race and a DL race in the same year.  Anyone have suggestions on the best way to go about doing that?  I know that DL only has 2 races, but really we'd like to do DL while there if we are going to be there, so maybe the Jan or princess half at WDW and the September DL race.  Or, I could do the Tinkerbell and the Wine/Dine, which would be tasty....anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are awesome! I've been wanting to do a WDW race since I did the couch to 5k a while ago. I'd love to do the princess half but I don't know if I could manage anything other than a 5k
Click to expand...


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> What?? I've been looking forever for that thing! I'm begining to think there's something wrong with me





you should have just asked the Pyrate

search eticket on itunes  within the app you can access disboards


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Oh, good, that should work then.  I think DL in September should be a bit more active *and* Carsland should be open by then, too   I will leave my kiddos behind for the Princess, I think, but take them to the DL since none of us have been there!  I can use my DVC membership to get us a room for the Princess, too, if you'd like to share   I've not got anything specific planned to use my points anyway, and we're not even in the 7 month window yet, so if you'd like to do that and have a preference of where to stay just let me know



Sharing sounds like a great idea. Then we can wander around together looking slightly lost because it's our first WDW race.  And if you are willing to use your DVC points, I would love to stay anywhere. Now I'm getting all excited about it...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> You are awesome! I've been wanting to do a WDW race since I did the couch to 5k a while ago. I'd love to do the princess half but I don't know if I could manage anything other than a 5k



You should try it.  I don't plan on winning or anything.  I'll probably be doing a walk/run.


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> you should have just asked the Pyrate
> 
> search eticket on itunes  within the app you can access disboards



I should have! I found it right away! kinda pricey as far as apps go but it has lots of other stuff on there that will be helpful when I'm heading to the park more often. thanks, I owe you some rum!


----------



## POTCAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should try it.  I don't plan on winning or anything.  I'll probably be doing a walk/run.



I think I may just plan on a walk/run too. Epecially since I'm here on these boards with a glass a wine instead of on the treadmill 45 min ago like I planned!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sharing sounds like a great idea. Then we can wander around together looking slightly lost because it's our first WDW race.  And if you are willing to use your DVC points, I would love to stay anywhere. Now I'm getting all excited about it...



I'm excited too, which means I'd better stick to my running schedule, lol.  Having a goal will help motivate me even more, though   I'll get a preliminary ressie for a studio at my home resort, OKW, and then we can adjust later if we'd like (like change to Boardwalk  although OKW has 2 queen beds in the studios, which might be nice).  Which dates do you think I should reserve for?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should try it.  I don't plan on winning or anything.  I'll probably be doing a walk/run.



lol, me too.  I'm expecting to walk/run and the goal is to finish!  As CoasterAddict said earlier, I probably walk 13.1 miles in a day at Disney anyway, might as well get a medal for it


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> I think I may just plan on a walk/run too. Epecially since I'm here on these boards with a glass a wine instead of on the treadmill 45 min ago like I planned!



Lol. Good plan...


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I think I may just plan on a walk/run too. Epecially since I'm here on these boards with a glass a wine instead of on the treadmill 45 min ago like I planned!



wine....  hmm ya should be drinkin' rum


 oh wait never mind, if ye be drinkin' wine that's more rum for me..


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I should have! I found it right away! kinda pricey as far as apps go but it has lots of other stuff on there that will be helpful when I'm heading to the park more often. thanks, I owe you some rum!



do you have the undercover tourist app, I used that one heavily  in December

I have 22 Disney apps..LOL


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> wine....  hmm ya should be drinkin' rum
> 
> 
> oh wait never mind, if ye be drinkin' wine that's more rum for me..



"Why is the rum always gone?? ... oh, that's why."


MICKEY88 said:


> do you have the undercover tourist app, I used that one heavily  in December
> 
> I have 22 Disney apps..LOL



Do you really? I have a ton of games and apps for my work kids (I'm a nanny) but I don't have any park apps. I alway go with the fam and my mom is a professional at navigating the parks so I never felt I needed them Now though, I'll be going myself so I'm looking into which ones will help or not. I'll check out undercover tourist, any other favs?


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sharing sounds like a great idea. Then we can wander around together looking slightly lost because it's our first WDW race.  And if you are willing to use your DVC points, I would love to stay anywhere. Now I'm getting all excited about it...



I'm so jealous!  Wish I could do it too...


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> I'm so jealous!  Wish I could do it too...



Well, then, come along   You can do the race if you'd like, or just be there for moral support!


----------



## CDnVA

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. . .Happy Birthday DisneyDaveCT.




 Dave!  I hope you are having a magical birthday.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm excited too, which means I'd better stick to my running schedule, lol.  Having a goal will help motivate me even more, though   I'll get a preliminary ressie for a studio at my home resort, OKW, and then we can adjust later if we'd like (like change to Boardwalk  although OKW has 2 queen beds in the studios, which might be nice).  Which dates do you think I should reserve for?
> 
> lol, me too.  I'm expecting to walk/run and the goal is to finish!  As CoasterAddict said earlier, I probably walk 13.1 miles in a day at Disney anyway, might as well get a medal for it



Race weekend is February 24-26. I have to work on Friday so I'll either come in on Friday night or Saturday morning. Hmmm...probably trying for Friday...

That's part of why I think doing a Disney event is such a good idea. We already walk tons when we're there and I'm sure we'll be very distracted looking around.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Well, then, come along   You can do the race if you'd like, or just be there for moral support!


----------



## POTCAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> lol, me too.  I'm expecting to walk/run and the goal is to finish!  As CoasterAddict said earlier, I probably walk 13.1 miles in a day at Disney anyway, might as well get a medal for it



haha! Too right!


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes please drink. . .I need to live vicariously through someone. . .




Ok if you insist I am drinking wine just for you.  LOL 
My wine collection is as bad as my shoe collection.  

Though I did get rid of about 60 pairs of shoes this week so I should
drink a bottle for every pair   
No I like my wine collection


----------



## ctnurse

CDnVA said:


> Dave!  I hope you are having a magical birthday.



Happy birthday Dave! 

Still lurking


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> "Why is the rum always gone?? ... oh, that's why."
> 
> 
> Do you really? I have a ton of games and apps for my work kids (I'm a nanny) but I don't have any park apps. I alway go with the fam and my mom is a professional at navigating the parks so I never felt I needed them Now though, I'll be going myself so I'm looking into which ones will help or not. I'll check out undercover tourist, any other favs?



WD weather+
 I have all the seperate parks maps, not neccessarily for me, but it makes it easy to show other people..

I''l check the other ones out and give a more complete answer from home..


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Though I did get rid of about 60 pairs of shoes this week


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


>





No worries, none of my great heels


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> No worries, none of my great heels



I hope you found them a loving home..


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Well, then, come along   You can do the race if you'd like, or just be there for moral support!



I would have to be moral support, which would mean I could help you after!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Happy birthday Dave!
> 
> Still lurking



Happy birthday Dave!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Looks like last year the Princess was on the Sunday.  And it started at 545 am 

Louisa, you are *definitely* getting your money's worth out of that AP, aren't you 


ETA:  it just gets worse and worse....have to board the bus by 4am


----------



## NJDiva

Dave! so hoping you're having a great birthday...we want to hear all about it later!


----------



## MICKEY88

Well mateys time for the pyrate to set sail, i'm 40 miles from my rum. Can't get there quickly enough . If anybody is still aboard in an hour i'll see ya then. If not good nite


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Looks like last year the Princess was on the Sunday.  And it started at 545 am
> 
> Louisa, you are *definitely* getting your money's worth out of that AP, aren't you
> 
> ETA:  it just gets worse and worse....have to board the bus by 4am



No kidding! It's like some kind of incurable illness... 

That's so early in the morning.   Oh well. I'm just going to tell myself it's an adventure.


----------



## shdwstrm

Hey all!!  What's up???

I'm just veggin out before heading off to bed.  Yay for a short work week!!!  Canada Day is Friday so I only work Mon-Thurs.. BUT  I close on Thurs so my long weekend doen't start until Thurs at 9pm.

Sooooo my Disney trip for Septmeber almost got cancelled...but it's all good now

Here's the story

My friend that I'm going with has a couple of gorgeous Silken Windhound dogs, and they were at the local leash free park last fall when her female at a full run, hit a gopher hole and broke her leg.  She's has a plate in her leg and it healed up.  Sooo she decided to have the plate taken out, and because of the hole that were there for the pins for the plate, the dog managed to break her leg again shortly after having the plate taken out.   It wasn't as serious as the first break but she was in a cast for a few weeks. 

 Anyways she get the cast taken off a couple weeks ago, and she was doing pretty good until on Tuesday.  She was outside with my friend doing her business when she saw a bee and decided to pounce on it.  he landed wrong and YUP!  She broke her leg again!  

So I get this panicked and upset call from my friend on Tuesday telling me that the dog broke her leg again and if she has to go back in for surgery, she can't afford to go to Disney.  She wasn't going to know more details until Wed.  So I'm all bummed, thinking the worse.  I got a message on my cel phone from her on Wed.  The dog is back in a cast and it's not that bad...BUT!!!  Her mom has offered to pay for her portion of the trip, so we're going for sure.  

I was super relieved and I told her that I want to give her mom a huge hug.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

shdwstrm said:


> Hey all!!  What's up???
> 
> I'm just veggin out before heading off to bed.  Yay for a short work week!!!  Canada Day is Friday so I only work Mon-Thurs.. BUT  I close on Thurs so my long weekend doen't start until Thurs at 9pm.
> 
> Sooooo my Disney trip for Septmeber almost got cancelled...but it's all good now
> 
> Here's the story
> 
> My friend that I'm going with has a couple of gorgeous Silken Windhound dogs, and they were at the local leash free park last fall when her female at a full run, hit a gopher hole and broke her leg.  She's has a plate in her leg and it healed up.  Sooo she decided to have the plate taken out, and because of the hole that were there for the pins for the plate, the dog managed to break her leg again shortly after having the plate taken out.   It wasn't as serious as the first break but she was in a cast for a few weeks.
> 
> Anyways she get the cast taken off a couple weeks ago, and she was doing pretty good until on Tuesday.  She was outside with my friend doing her business when she saw a bee and decided to pounce on it.  he landed wrong and YUP!  She broke her leg again!
> 
> So I get this panicked and upset call from my friend on Tuesday telling me that the dog broke her leg again and if she has to go back in for surgery, she can't afford to go to Disney.  She wasn't going to know more details until Wed.  So I'm all bummed, thinking the worse.  I got a message on my cel phone from her on Wed.  The dog is back in a cast and it's not that bad...BUT!!!  Her mom has offered to pay for her portion of the trip, so we're going for sure.
> 
> I was super relieved and I told her that I want to give her mom a huge hug.



Yay! I'm so glad you don't have to cancel your trip!


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> oh and does she ever have a killer high heel collection


Well, so do at least two of us.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've been looking up more info on the DL half. Yes, it did sell out (apparently it pretty much does every year), but that was about two months after registration opened. So if we planned ahead and registered early on, I think we'd be fine.



FWIW, I only recommend the DL half if you're trying for the Coast to Coast medal. The course is mostly through the scenic (actually, "seen?-ick" ) streets of Anaheim.


----------



## dismem98

Happy Birthday Disnay DaveCT  Hope it as a good one


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> FWIW, I only recommend the DL half if you're trying for the Coast to Coast medal. The course is mostly through the scenic (actually, "seen?-ick" ) streets of Anaheim.



 I've only been to DL once for the day. I don't even remember the seen?-ick streets of Anaheim.  It would just be a one time thing so I could get the medal.


----------



## shdwstrm

Me too!!!  I was in tears on Tues night after she called me.  And then I was almost in tears when she left the good news message on Wed.  And then I bounced around like Pooh on a major Hunny buzz!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> As for your shower comment, I'm impressed by your efforts to conserve water. I guess it would work. It seems like I already spend a lot of time talking to you in the shower. I swear you have me microchipped.



 Gotta do what you can for the enviroment and all.....

   Hmmmmm...   Not microchipped at all.    I wonder if it's a chicken or egg kinda situation.   Do i talk to you in the shower?  or do you hop in the shower while talking to me?  




DIS_MERI said:


> Here is the "throw up" mention post, in case you missed it   I also immediately thought of vomit when I saw that post, Louisa, and I didn't have a puking dog next to me!



  I wonder if it's a mom thing.   I didn't even make the connection.



MICKEY88 said:


> 1 the police station is right next door
> 
> 2. Divine is my dirty little Disney secret
> 
> 3. I am not sharing WITH YOU !!!



 1.  Would that fall under an "invite your neighbors to the party" situation to avoid trouble?

  3.   That's ok,  I wasn't planning on sharing with you either.   i'm thinking that it would be easy enough with all the 's it would be easy enough to find a suitable rotation.  




POTCAddict said:


> I think I may just plan on a walk/run too. Epecially since I'm here on these boards with a glass a wine instead of on the treadmill 45 min ago like I planned!



   We are an addictive bunch,   aren't we?   




And you guys are making me feel bad.   All this talking about running and walking and getting off the couch.   I really gotta get back to the gym.  i'm starting to notice the flab returning with a vengence.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> FWIW, I only recommend the DL half if you're trying for the Coast to Coast medal. The course is mostly through the scenic (actually, "seen?-ick" ) streets of Anaheim.



We're doing our own Coast to Coast Trip....no medal.  Anaheim was interesting, too.  Mama Cozza's  (2 miles from DL on Ball St.)  is a Triple D restaurant and very good!  46 year old family place.  Great Italian!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Gotta do what you can for the enviroment and all.....
> 
> Hmmmmm...   Not microchipped at all.    I wonder if it's a chicken or egg kinda situation.   Do i talk to you in the shower?  or do you hop in the shower while talking to me?
> 
> 2. I wonder if it's a mom thing.   I didn't even make the connection.
> 
> 3.   That's ok,  I wasn't planning on sharing with you either.   i'm thinking that it would be easy enough with all the 's it would be easy enough to find a suitable rotation.
> 
> 4. We are an addictive bunch,   aren't we?
> 
> 5. And you guys are making me feel bad.   All this talking about running and walking and getting off the couch.   I really gotta get back to the gym.  i'm starting to notice the flab returning with a vengence.



1. Let's just say the chicken and the egg are pretty much even in this race. 

2. 

3.  Are you sure you're not part pyrate?  That sounds awfully pyratey...

4. 

5. Hmmm...I can see how it's tough with your schedule...maybe if you exercised after work on a couple days and did the rest on your off days? I don't know how much you were working out before the shift change.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're doing our own Coast to Coast Trip....no medal.  Anaheim was interesting, too.  Mama Cozza's  (2 miles from DL on Ball St.)  is a Triple D restaurant and very good!  46 year old family place.  Great Italian!



Are you a Guy Fieri fan?  I ate at one of the restaurants he visited down here.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Let's just say the chicken and the egg are pretty much even in this race.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.  Are you sure you're not part pyrate?  That sounds awfully pyratey...
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5. Hmmm...I can see how it's tough with your schedule...maybe if you exercised after work on a couple days and did the rest on your off days? I don't know how much you were working out before the shift change.




1.  

3.  I'm only trying to do my part for the environment.   They say you should do all you can to conserve water.   

5.  I USED to try and get to the gym everyday after work and spent about an hour or so there.  (30min or so on the treadmill,  another 30 or so on weights).   The big problem now is that by the time I get off work,  I've already been awake for about 13hrs....assuming I was able to sleep (which lately hasn't been a given).    If you figure go to the gym for an hour,   then the drive home and post-workout shower,    I'd be up for over 15hrs before I could start putting dinner together and wind down in order to get to sleep.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, so do at least two of us.



true, but I have a vested interest inn her collection, I bought her a few pairs in Orlando..


----------



## MICKEY88

Prince and Princesses,, time for a little Pyrate math lesson...



Finally home + Rum N coke = Happy Pyrate


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 5.  I USED to try and get to the gym everyday after work and spent about an hour or so there.  (30min or so on the treadmill,  another 30 or so on weights).   The big problem now is that by the time I get off work,  I've already been awake for about 13hrs....assuming I was able to sleep (which lately hasn't been a given).    If you figure go to the gym for an hour,   then the drive home and post-workout shower,    I'd be up for over 15hrs before I could start putting dinner together and wind down in order to get to sleep.



I see.  What's getting you is not just that you are working nights, but also that you work longer hours on those nights. Maybe you could try working out only on days you're off? Not the best solution, but some exercise is probably better than none until your schedule returns to normal. (BTW: feel free to ignore my suggestions. I'm just offering possibilities since you brought the topic up. )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Pprince and Princesses,, time for a little Pyrate math lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally home + Rum N coke = Happy Pyrate



Entertaining and educational! What a great thread this is!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Entertaining and educational! What a great thread this is!



yep, I is an edumacated Pyrate


----------



## MICKEY88

where did everyone go ?


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



Can't speak for the rest of the gang, but I was asleep, because I have to leave the house at 6am all for the next three days. The downside of being a "commuter" to your professional conference. (Upside is I don't have to pay hotel or airfare this year).

But really. Gack.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I see.  What's getting you is not just that you are working nights, but also that you work longer hours on those nights. Maybe you could try working out only on days you're off? Not the best solution, but some exercise is probably better than none until your schedule returns to normal. (BTW: feel free to ignore my suggestions. I'm just offering possibilities since you brought the topic up. )



  Good idea... and one I've thought of.

   Now to just get motivated to get off my *** on my day off.  



MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



Unfortunately,  I had to get some work done so I was busy.     It also doesn't help that once again I didn't get the email notification of new posts to the thread.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



I was asleep after spending the afternoon washing down some fresh crab with some cold beer.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you a Guy Fieri fan?  I ate at one of the restaurants he visited down here.



But of course!  He goes to some fun places.  DH has them in his phone when we go anywhere new.  We have also hit one in Springfield, IL called Charlie Parker's....it's famous for Horseshoe sandwiches and located in what looks like an airplane hanger from the 50's. 



MICKEY88 said:


> yep, I is an edumacated Pyrate



"edumacated"  I Love that word.  Haven't used it in a while...goes with gradjiated.

Ya'll stay up too late! (altho we did, too)  Have to leave the house around 7am today.


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Looks like last year the Princess was on the Sunday.  And it started at 545 am
> 
> Louisa, you are *definitely* getting your money's worth out of that AP, aren't you
> 
> 
> ETA:  it just gets worse and worse....have to board the bus by 4am



Most of the races start early.  Except W&D, that starts at 10pm.  But you should have a lot of fun, the races there are well supported, and running through the parks is pretty cool.

Good that your program is working out!

Hope you had a Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately,  I had to get some work done so I was busy.     It also doesn't help that once again I didn't get the email notification of new posts to the thread.



Goodnight, DC!


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Goodnight, DC!



I'm still awake for a bit.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



I was here all weekend, just without internet at my house, I find it crazy to try to post from Iphone.  I have spend all weekend trying to get it to work.  AT&T wireless CS is closed Sun! 

Anyway, I am at work now getting ready to leave soon.  Had a great weekend!  Yesterday was beach, hottub and wine!  Sat night I saw Katy Perry.  I Have a short work week.  I Have Friday and Monday off!  

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I was here all weekend, just without internet at my house, I find it crazy to try to post from Iphone.  I have spend all weekend trying to get it to work.  AT&T wireless CS is closed Sun!
> 
> Anyway, I am at work now getting ready to leave soon.  Had a great weekend!  Yesterday was beach, hottub and wine!  Sat night I saw Katy Perry.  I Have a short work week.  I Have Friday and Monday off!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



do you have the eticket app


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ya'll stay up too late! (altho we did, too)  Have to leave the house around 7am today.



I was on the phone from 11:30- 1:30, when The call ended everyone was gone..


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I wonder if it's a mom thing.   I didn't even make the connection.
> 
> And you guys are making me feel bad.   All this talking about running and walking and getting off the couch.   I really gotta get back to the gym.  i'm starting to notice the flab returning with a vengence.



It might very well be a Mom thing.

And, don't feel bad, just try to find a way to fit a little in on work days (heck, even doing a jog around the block and some sit-ups and push-ups *before* work is going to be better than nothing, kwim?) and workout on the weekends  



MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



I rarely say goodnight (hold-over from my online game days, I think, when it was "dangerous" to say goodnight because then the spies would know you'd be gone and attack....), but around 10pm most nights I stuff kids into bed and try to get some sleep (which goes much better if the computer is *off*



ahoff said:


> Most of the races start early.  Except W&D, that starts at 10pm.  But you should have a lot of fun, the races there are well supported, and running through the parks is pretty cool.
> 
> Good that your program is working out!
> 
> Hope you had a Happy Birthday, Dave!



I did notice that the races seem to all be wicked early.  I guess that is so that they can open the parks on time   I'm not sure the W&D wouldn't be more challenging anyway, because I'd have to train for running at night (I'm currently doing mid-mornings, but that is because of my running buddy, I'll probably do ~7am on my own).  But, I do plan to do W&D at some point, because it is a great excuse to be at F&W   I noticed the DL race was also early, but that won't be so bad since they are 3 hours behind my time zone.  And, I've certainly done my share of 4am wakeups in the Navy, so I know it won't kill me


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I was sleeping off and on all night. Worked kicked my butt and most of the rest of my body yesterday. lol. My arms, legs, and stomach are sore. I had to strip a lot of hotel rooms yesterday. So far I'm off work unless someone calls out. I hate being on call sometimes.


----------



## Kfyr23

Hope everyone has been good. I have been attempting to trade in my truck ( 8 MPG ) for a new car ( 38 MPG ) so all the money I will be saving means more money for Disney stuff.


----------



## MyMuse

Hi! 

Doing a drive-by since I was MIA for the last week or so....hope everyone has been well. 

Sunday, I went to closing night of Born Yesterday (I'm a bit of a Broadway buff), checked out the Channel Gardens at The Rock and visited Disney Store at Times Square to grab a few new vinylmations. 

During the week, I was able to check out a free (but private) gig of Matchbox 20! gotta luv twitter. 

Now, how far back do I have to go to see what I missed....lol


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Hope everyone has been good. I have been attempting to trade in my truck ( 8 MPG ) for a new car ( 38 MPG ) so all the money I will be saving means more money for Disney stuff.



I remember you said you were car shopping before.  I always find that frustrating, and I can buy new at a set price with my Dad's GM employee discount, lol.  Good luck, more money for Disney is always a good thing!  I'm afraid needing a new vehicle will keep us away from Disney for a while (except for races  ), since I don't want to have a payment and need to save up cash for it....


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> I remember you said you were car shopping before.  I always find that frustrating, and I can buy new at a set price with my Dad's GM employee discount, lol.  Good luck, more money for Disney is always a good thing!  I'm afraid needing a new vehicle will keep us away from Disney for a while (except for races  ), since I don't want to have a payment and need to save up cash for it....



Yeah I had to drop my fuel cost so I could refinance my house and get it out of my exes name. Yay me. I had picked out a used car left the lot drove it for a week when the bank changed their mind and said I had to buy a new vehicle. I was a little mad but I feel better having a new car rather than a used one. I feel a little weird though driving a small car after driving a huge 4x4 for last few years.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I got called in. *sigh* Gotta work 5pm-1am. Hopefully since it's a Monday it'll be an easy night(yeah right)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

POTCAddict said:


> What?? I've been looking forever for that thing! I'm begining to think there's something wrong with me!



Its okay, no real issues. . .lol.  The people here have some technical knowledge. . .lol.




MICKEY88 said:


> it doesn't matter what the princesses think, the Pyrate simply doesn't shower with other men, royalty or not..



Thank god. . .that would bother me. . .




MICKEY88 said:


> wine....  hmm ya should be drinkin' rum
> 
> 
> oh wait never mind, if ye be drinkin' wine that's more rum for me..



You know you all need to drink whatever you love. . .The Pyrate insists his drink is rum. . .lol. Whatever. . .lol.



dismem98 said:


> Ok if you insist I am drinking wine just for you.  LOL
> My wine collection is as bad as my shoe collection.
> 
> Though I did get rid of about 60 pairs of shoes this week so I should
> drink a bottle for every pair
> No I like my wine collection



At least you used your time wisely to count up your shoes and keep those you love. . .lol.  Please drink the wine. . .I can't drink wine right now on my current diet and I am losing lots of weight, so no changes at the moment.  I'll be fully functional in August.



dismem98 said:


> No worries, none of my great heels



We princesses never get rid of great heels. . .they are a requirement. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> I hope you found them a loving home..



Hopefully someone will enjoy her shoes. . .



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're doing our own Coast to Coast Trip....no medal.  Anaheim was interesting, too.  Mama Cozza's  (2 miles from DL on Ball St.)  is a Triple D restaurant and very good!  46 year old family place.  Great Italian!



Sounds wonderful.  Have a blast.



MICKEY88 said:


> true, but I have a vested interest inn her collection, I bought her a few pairs in Orlando..



Whatever, you just love a woman in heels. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> Prince and Princesses,, time for a little Pyrate math lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally home + Rum N coke = Happy Pyrate



Been kinda busy. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> yep, I is an edumacated Pyrate



Edumacation is good. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> where did everyone go ?



I wasn't even home.



MICKEY88 said:


> I was on the phone from 11:30- 1:30, when The call ended everyone was gone..



lol.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got called in. *sigh* Gotta work 5pm-1am. Hopefully since it's a Monday it'll be an easy night(yeah right)...



Don't work too hard. . .


----------



## Wasre

WoW!  I get busy for a little while and not have time to check the boards and you go and throw a wrench in the works.....  You just couldn't keep it to one thread....You had to go an fill that one up and start a new one.  Then you went and filled that one up and started yet a third.  Geez....    Looks like I'll have to keep better tabs on here and see what I can do to encourage the thread filling.  Apple?  Cherry?   No!  Chocolate Cream!  

Hopefully I'll be able to stay on top of the thread better.....


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> .
> .
> Whatever, you just love a woman in heels. . .lol.
> . .



I love her out of her heels, too..


----------



## DefLepard

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I had to drop my fuel cost so I could refinance my house and get it out of my exes name. Yay me. I had picked out a used car left the lot drove it for a week when the bank changed their mind and said I had to buy a new vehicle. I was a little mad but I feel better having a new car rather than a used one. I feel a little weird though driving a small car after driving a huge 4x4 for last few years.



May I ask a question, I am not prying into your affairs but how can the bank say you Had to buy a New car instead of a used one, I can see if the used car was to old for financing.. say 20 yrs old, I am confused 

At least with the new car you will have that new car smell for awhile


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> WoW!  I get busy for a little while and not have time to check the boards and you go and throw a wrench in the works.....  You just couldn't keep it to one thread....You had to go an fill that one up and start a new one.  Then you went and filled that one up and started yet a third.  Geez....    Looks like I'll have to keep better tabs on here and see what I can do to encourage the thread filling.  Apple?  Cherry?   No!  Chocolate Cream!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to stay on top of the thread better.....



Lol, welcome back my friend.



MICKEY88 said:


> I love her out of her heels, too..



LOL, lalalalal, TMI, lalalalal


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol, welcome back my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, lalalalal, TMI, lalalalal



ahhh it would appear that the mind of the Princess is dirtier than that of the Pyrate


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ahhh it would appear that the mind of the Princess is dirtier than that of the Pyrate



After watching Spartacus the series this week, I believe this is universally true. And you probably already knew that about the Princess. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> After watching Spartacus the series this week, I believe this is universally true. And you probably already knew that about the Princess. . .lol.



I might be  a Pyrate, but the Knight side, will keep me from revealling TMI,

which actually for a central PA resident stands for Three MIle Island


----------



## Kfyr23

DefLepard said:


> May I ask a question, I am not prying into your affairs but how can the bank say you Had to buy a New car instead of a used one, I can see if the used car was to old for financing.. say 20 yrs old, I am confused
> 
> At least with the new car you will have that new car smell for awhile



It was because of the amount I was trying to finance was more than the vehicle was worth. Upside down on previous vehicle.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I might be  a Pyrate, but the Knight side, will keep me from revealling TMI,
> 
> which actually for a central PA resident stands for Three MIle Island



roflmao.


----------



## DefLepard

Kfyr23 said:


> It was because of the amount I was trying to finance was more than the vehicle was worth. Upside down on previous vehicle.



Thanks for the response

Enjoy the new car and better gas mileage


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Kfyr23 said:


> It was because of the amount I was trying to finance was more than the vehicle was worth. Upside down on previous vehicle.



I know that feeling. I bought a used car back in 2007 and wound up financing waaaay too much so I was upside down. I tried to trade it in but my credit sucked plus being upside down didn't help. I finally had to surrender it to the bank in February. Now that I have a repo on my credit report along with all the other crappy stuff I can't even get a car loan let alone a home loan. I'm borrowing a car from my uncle and living in his house in Vegas since I lost my previous job back in October. Needless to say I am VERY thankful for his generosity.


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> Hope everyone has been good. I have been attempting to trade in my truck ( 8 MPG ) for a new car ( 38 MPG ) so all the money I will be saving means more money for Disney stuff.



Good way to think about it!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thunder and rain. . .welcome to Florida Summer. . .


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Thunder and rain. . .welcome to Florida Summer. . .



We could use some of that in Houston actually, been nothing but HOT!


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> WoW!  I get busy for a little while and not have time to check the boards and you go and throw a wrench in the works.....  You just couldn't keep it to one thread....You had to go an fill that one up and start a new one.  Then you went and filled that one up and started yet a third.  Geez....    Looks like I'll have to keep better tabs on here and see what I can do to encourage the thread filling.  Apple?  Cherry?   No!  Chocolate Cream!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to stay on top of the thread better.....



 back!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> We could use some of that in Houston actually, been nothing but HOT!



It is raining soooooo hard that I can't even see my car out the front window. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> We could use some of that in Houston actually, been nothing but HOT!



are you describing yourself, or the weather...


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> It is raining soooooo hard that I can't even see my car out the front window. . .lol.



Please send some of that rain to South Florida

Florida rain is amazing , 2 miles away major thunderstorm, here-- dry as a bone

10 min rain is always fun too, drive thru one storm, turn off wipers turn them back on 2 min later, repeat process


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> are you describing yourself, or the weather...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


>


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> It is raining soooooo hard that I can't even see my car out the front window. . .lol.



I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched. 

Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.

Well, back to the Queen biography on TV.


----------



## CoasterAddict

tlionheart78 said:


> I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched.
> 
> Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.
> 
> Well, back to the Queen biography on TV.


Making progress on paying down debt is huge! Good for you for having the self-restraint.


----------



## tlionheart78

CoasterAddict said:


> Making progress on paying down debt is huge! Good for you for having the self-restraint.



Thanks.  I will admit the restraint is hard as I'm wanting to do some long distance trips, but the fact my car is old (a decision to keep it due to my insurance and the compensation check would help, big time) and gas prices, but I feel that the long-term goal is worth it.


----------



## taramoz

tlionheart78 said:


> I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched.
> 
> Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.
> 
> Well, back to the Queen biography on TV.



Be proud of yourself!  You have made great progress!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

tlionheart78 said:


> Thanks.  I will admit the restraint is hard as I'm wanting to do some long distance trips, but the fact my car is old (a decision to keep it due to my insurance and the compensation check would help, big time) and gas prices, but I feel that the long-term goal is worth it.



Yeah, my car just turned over 200,000 miles. But it's been paid for for a while...


----------



## DIS_MERI

tlionheart78 said:


> I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched.
> 
> Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.
> 
> Well, back to the Queen biography on TV.





CoasterAddict said:


> Making progress on paying down debt is huge! Good for you for having the self-restraint.



 You are doing great to pay down debt!  Use the desire to go again (and join in all the planning fun) to fuel your anger at your debt (getting gazelle in Dave Ramsey speak) and pay it off even faster.  I am not entirely sure I will even hit the parks when I go to the Princess, since I will be there more for the race, but having that goal of going then is what will help me to make sure I save up for it, rather than letting it leak out of my budget.  I can't even explain to you how much of a relief it is to be credit card debt free, especially if you've struggled with it for a while.  There was no way XH and I were ever going to be credit card debt free, but once I was on my own I just plugged away at it.  Took me a couple of years, but wow, what a difference those 2 years made   It even changed my kids.  They know we don't do things we can't pay for right away 



So, my running buddy had me go to her house to do today"s run....and we always have to cover 4 miles when we go to her house (we do the C25K stuff for the first part and then walk the rest to total 4 miles) and somehow we managed to time it so that all running was not only longer than last week, but uphill!  Ugh.  And, then, in my brilliance, I decided that tonight was a good night to rearrange my storage shed.  I moved 11 totes into my house, 3 of which weigh approximately 2 tons each (okay, maybe not, but they are totally full of books).  I only had to carry each one about 200 ft, but, again...Ugh!  For an encore I think I'll shove toothpicks under my fingernails.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*I'm baaaack!*

I just spent the past 11 days unplugged (no internet!!) at the beach in NJ (LBI for all you Jersey peeps!).  It was sooooo tough not checking on my phone but it was family time for me and we all made a pact to just check email once a day (same for Facebook).  Got home late last night and I am finally getting to checking in here   The vacation was amazing...sand, ocean, and beautiful weather!  I'm nursing a slight sunburn and a wrenched lower back (I had to plaster part of the ceiling and turned the wrong way when I was getting off the ladder).  Looks like I'm back on the heating pad tonight before bed   Other than that, the seafood and Gin and tonics from the beach will be missed (just doesn't taste the same on my deck at home!!)

Hope everyone is enjoying the official start of summer!! I'm on my deck with a glass of wine (yes, again) listening to the crickets (and the stupid dog next door who is barking!!).


----------



## taramoz

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, my car just turned over 200,000 miles. But it's been paid for for a while...



I am in awe!  I would love to see my car make it this long, I think my problem must be maintenance because they never last this long for me.


----------



## NJDiva

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *I'm baaaack!*
> 
> I just spent the past 11 days unplugged (no internet!!) at the beach in NJ (LBI for all you Jersey peeps!).  It was sooooo tough not checking on my phone but it was family time for me and we all made a pact to just check email once a day (same for Facebook).  Got home late last night and I am finally getting to checking in here   The vacation was amazing...sand, ocean, and beautiful weather!  I'm nursing a slight sunburn and a wrenched lower back (I had to plaster part of the ceiling and turned the wrong way when I was getting off the ladder).  Looks like I'm back on the heating pad tonight before bed   Other than that, the seafood and Gin and tonics from the beach will be missed (just doesn't taste the same on my deck at home!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the official start of summer!! I'm on my deck with a glass of wine (yes, again) listening to the crickets (and the stupid dog next door who is barking!!).



Welcome home!! Love LBI, haven't been there in some time....hmmmmm...maybe a roadtrip is in order.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Thunder and rain. . .welcome to Florida Summer. . .





I know so why do I come every Aug or the month???


----------



## ahoff

Kfyr23 said:


> Hope everyone has been good. I have been attempting to trade in my truck ( 8 MPG ) for a new car ( 38 MPG ) so all the money I will be saving means more money for Disney stuff.



That's a big difference in mileage.  Good for you.



tlionheart78 said:


> I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched.
> 
> Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.



That's some good progress!



CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, my car just turned over 200,000 miles. But it's been paid for for a while...





taramoz said:


> I am in awe!  I would love to see my car make it this long, I think my problem must be maintenance because they never last this long for me.



Maintenace is important, but so is driving habits.  My ex, though you could see the red light, would keep her foot in it  until the last minute, then slam on the brakes.  So I was doing brakes in her car every 30K.  My advice?  Drive like your brakes don't work.  I have almost 100K on my original brakes. 

Yahoo, one more day of work, then a looonnng weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am in awe!  I would love to see my car make it this long, I think my problem must be maintenance because they never last this long for me.



that could definitely be the problem, The Black Pearl has 196,000 miles on her and she runs like new


----------



## MICKEY88

good night y'all


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


>



 Hmmm...  i think i just realized why you wear an eyepatch.    You are winking so much that your face stuck that way.

  I guess my mother was right about making faces when I was a kid.   They actually DO stick.  



tlionheart78 said:


> I'd rather deal with Florida rain than the stuff we're dealing with right now.  I'm still hearing that people are still without power and some trees and debris are still being cleaned up.  At least with the downpours in Florida, I could care less if I'm barefoot and my clothes are drenched.
> 
> Other than that though, I can't help but feel like I'm isolating myself from the world.  It's been really difficult on all this restraint on trying to save up and pay off my debt, but progress is being made.  Don't get me wrong.  I hate posting depressing stories or posts where it looks like I'm complaining, but I need to at least get some of this stuff off my chest.  At least I'm looking on the bright side in that I'm now officially under $5K.
> 
> Well, back to the Queen biography on TV.



 'Grats on the progress.   I sort of wish I had your self restraint.   Rather than finish paying down my debt,   i've been going on Amazon shopping sprees and planned 2 more week long trips to Florida this year.

 BUT....   I have "budgetted" about $450/mo to paying down the about $6k in Credit card debt,   so I am making a dent....  just not as fast as I would if I threw all the money i've been blowing on Disney and Amazon at the bills.  



DIS_MERI said:


> So, my running buddy had me go to her house to do today"s run....and we always have to cover 4 miles when we go to her house (we do the C25K stuff for the first part and then walk the rest to total 4 miles) and somehow we managed to time it so that all running was not only longer than last week, but uphill!  Ugh.  And, then, in my brilliance, I decided that tonight was a good night to rearrange my storage shed.  I moved 11 totes into my house, 3 of which weigh approximately 2 tons each (okay, maybe not, but they are totally full of books).  I only had to carry each one about 200 ft, but, again...Ugh!  For an encore I think I'll shove toothpicks under my fingernails.



  Don't forget to prune the thorn bushes followed by washing your hands in lemon juice.  (you know,   to get rid of the sticky sap.)





taramoz said:


> I am in awe!  I would love to see my car make it this long, I think my problem must be maintenance because they never last this long for me.



I think my truck currently has about 217,400 miles on it.    When I say it's a POS,   there is a reason for it.         i'm betting it would run a lot better if I took better care of it,    but,  it still runs and gets me from point A to B...  and other than a few quirks that i've learned to deal with,   I don't have any real complaints.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi!  I just finished catching up on the thread and all I'm only going to say is "yay!" to people who are buying fuel efficient cars and getting rid of debt.  

Guess what I got in the mail today? My first pin. It's for a room discount in November. So exciting, even though I probably won't be able to use it!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> I know so why do I come every Aug or the month???



To do this  on your birthday!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Guess what I got in the mail today? My first pin. It's for a room discount in November. So exciting, even though I probably won't be able to use it!




You know you want too....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You know you want too....



Haha, of course I want to...but the pin is only for Sunday to Thursday nights...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha, of course I want to...but the pin is only for Sunday to Thursday nights...



Sounds like you need to give your kids an in depth project that will keep them occupied without you for a week.


----------



## DCTooTall

The funny thing about my job,    is the requirement that I check channels on the system after doing some types of work.  (Such as launching a new channel to the system).


What i'm trying to figure out at this point is if I should be scared,  or if I love it,   when I recognize that the show airing on the new channel we launched tonight is FAME!


http://youtu.be/3_X-USUEEKQ


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like you need to give your kids an in depth project that will keep them occupied without you for a week.



If only it was so easy. But I'm far too conscientious to do that.   Maybe if I brought them all back souvenirs?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The funny thing about my job,    is the requirement that I check channels on the system after doing some types of work.  (Such as launching a new channel to the system).
> 
> What i'm trying to figure out at this point is if I should be scared,  or if I love it,   when I recognize that the show airing on the new channel we launched tonight is FAME!
> 
> http://youtu.be/3_X-USUEEKQ



Love it!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

And I'm only still awake because I took a three hour nap this evening. My schedule is going to be off, but totally worth it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Love it!



  Now I'm going to have that damned song stuck in my head all night.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I'm only still awake because I took a three hour nap this evening. My schedule is going to be off, but totally worth it.



I took an 8hr nap...  does that count?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Now I'm going to have that damned song stuck in my head all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I took an 8hr nap...  does that count?



1. It could be worse. Menahmenah... 

2.I like the sound of an eight hour nap.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. It could be worse. Menahmenah...
> 
> 2.I like the sound of an eight hour nap.




1.  Do Doooo do do Do!   

2.  It's odd.... lately it seems like i'm either sleeping 4-5hrs...  or i'm sleeping for 12-14hrs.     Insomnia sucks.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Do Doooo do do Do!
> 
> 2.  It's odd.... lately it seems like i'm either sleeping 4-5hrs...  or i'm sleeping for 12-14hrs.     Insomnia sucks.



1.  

2. Insomnia is the worst. I hate doing the clock stare, knowing I have to be up in a couple hours... And your schedule is all over the place.   

I apologize in advance for totally messing you up in a few weeks.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. Insomnia is the worst. I hate doing the clock stare, knowing I have to be up in a couple hours... And your schedule is all over the place.
> 
> I apologize in advance for totally messing you up in a few weeks.



Don't worry about it.    Weekends are odd for me since that's when I tend to end up sleeping the 12-14hrs which throws me entirely off my week schedule.   I then end up having to scramble to survive Monday AM (Sunday night) at work...  which just has a ripple effect the rest of the week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I know so why do I come every Aug or the month???



Besides the birthday reason, I can only assume its because its the one time of year you can actually get away for so long. . .also, since we don't park commando any more, no need to be out in the thunderstorms. . .


----------



## ctnurse

Good morning all!!!  I think my internet has returned!!!Have a great day!  I was able to keep up but now I can join back in!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Good morning all!!!  I think my internet has returned!!!Have a great day!  I was able to keep up but now I can join back in!!!!


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, my car just turned over 200,000 miles. But it's been paid for for a while...





taramoz said:


> I am in awe!  I would love to see my car make it this long, I think my problem must be maintenance because they never last this long for me.



I am over 207000 and I've only had the car since 04. I'm hoping to get 1-2 more years out of it


----------



## POTCAddict

FLOKS! I just made my ticker yesterday and realized I am much closer to my next Disney vacation than I thought! woot-woot!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> FLOKS! I just made my ticker yesterday and realized I am much closer to my next Disney vacation than I thought! woot-woot!!!





As of today I am 91 days from my next trip.    I wish I didn't have to wait so long.


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> I am over 207000 and I've only had the car since 04. I'm hoping to get 1-2 more years out of it



Wow, that's double the mileage for the same year car.  Guess biking helps, plus having a second car just for the summer.


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> As of today I am 91 days from my next trip.    I wish I didn't have to wait so long.



Haha I know, right? It's never close enough unless we're on the plane!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...  i think i just realized why you wear an eyepatch.    You are winking so much that your face stuck that way.
> 
> .



nah, it's not that at all, I wear the eye patch because of my allergies....

I had a bad case of itchy eyes right after I got me hook


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> To do this  on your birthday!!!






Thanks and it is fun to celebrate birthdays at Disney


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Haha I know, right? It's never close enough unless we're on the plane!



 Not a HUGE fan of planes.   Never enough leg room unless I get lucky and get the exit row.



MICKEY88 said:


> nah, it's not that at all, I wear the eye patch because of my allergies....
> 
> I had a bad case of itchy eyes right after I got me hook


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Yay for sleep deprivation! I got off at 1230am, got about 4 hours of sleep and now I've got to be back at work at 0900..... I hate that they can do this... It's so stupid!


----------



## Birdman1511

POTCAddict said:


> FLOKS! I just made my ticker yesterday and realized I am much closer to my next Disney vacation than I thought! woot-woot!!!



YAAYYY!!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Good morning all!!!  I think my internet has returned!!!Have a great day!  I was able to keep up but now I can join back in!!!!





POTCAddict said:


> FLOKS! I just made my ticker yesterday and realized I am much closer to my next Disney vacation than I thought! woot-woot!!!


That's a great feeling, isn't it?  I think I still have like 94 days or something close to that. 


MICKEY88 said:


> nah, it's not that at all, I wear the eye patch because of my allergies....
> 
> I had a bad case of itchy eyes right after I got me hook



If both your eyes are itchy, do you wear two eye patches? And doesn't that make it hard to see? 



bluedevilinaz said:


> Yay for sleep deprivation! I got off at 1230am, got about 4 hours of sleep and now I've got to be back at work at 0900..... I hate that they can do this... It's so stupid!



 At least you're getting paid in exchange for your sleep deprivation.


----------



## POTCAddict

Thanks for celebrating with me  I've been freaking out all day!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> if both your eyes are itchy, do you wear two eye patches? And doesn't that make it hard to see?



nope I'm smart enough to learn from my mistakes, I only gouged one eye out


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> As of today I am 91 days from my next trip.    I wish I didn't have to wait so long.



102 days from a one day trip to see Jon Secada during the Eat to the Beat concert series, 111 days until the four day F&W trip 

Can't wait to try the new Hawaii marketplace & the Caribbean Islands marketplace

However many days it's never soon enough to the next trip


----------



## ToddRN

Hey everyone- just checking in... been a little busy lately!  Work, and also some fun at a few college world series games here in Omaha.  A lot of fun!!!  Will try catch up soon.  Hope everyones doing well!!!!  105 days to WDW- Woohooo


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone.  Just jumping on to say Hi. . .

Hi. . .

Just met my new neighbor downstairs.  Actually he startled me by opening his door and extending his hand, a hello and a smile.  He is a friend of my landlord's son so I know he is nice enough.  I am sure I am old enough to be his mother though. . .lol. Anyway, he promptly asked me if I want to join him for a drink this evening since he is new in town (from Georgia) and just moved here. I politely declined cause I have a 7 a.m. case tomorrow, but ya know, its always nice to have new friends. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I added a febreze scented oil warmer and picked the Hawaiian Paradise fragrance. . .my apartment smells like the beach. . .I am in heaven. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> : At least you're getting paid in exchange for your sleep deprivation.



Yeah but it still sucks. Haha. I'm exhausted and totally ready to go to sleep. Found out that they approved my time off request for the 4th and for my NYC trip plus it's my Friday though so I have the next 2 days off!  haha. Overall it was a pretty good day.


----------



## ctnurse

We Went to see Cars 2 tonight. It was very cute.  Now I am ready for bed...gnite!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

_quiet in here tonight_


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> _quiet in here tonight_



I fell asleep for like 45 minutes. Now I'm hungry but I don't want to drive anywhere/cook anything because I'm too tired.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> I fell asleep for like 45 minutes. Now I'm hungry but I don't want to drive anywhere/cook anything because I'm too tired.



Go back to bed and have an extra large breakfast in the morning?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  Just jumping on to say Hi. . .
> 
> Hi. . .
> 
> Just met my new neighbor downstairs.  Actually he startled me by opening his door and extending his hand, a hello and a smile.  He is a friend of my landlord's son so I know he is nice enough.  I am sure I am old enough to be his mother though. . .lol. Anyway, he promptly asked me if I want to join him for a drink this evening since he is new in town (from Georgia) and just moved here. I politely declined cause I have a 7 a.m. case tomorrow, but ya know, its always nice to have new friends. . .



...Or new potential DD's to drive your *** home after a night (day) of drinking.     

Think you'll get him hooked on the Disney parks (and bars?)




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> _quiet in here tonight_



Have no fear!   DC is here!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)...Or new potential DD's to drive your *** home after a night (day) of drinking.
> 
> Think you'll get him hooked on the Disney parks (and bars?)
> 
> 2) Have no fear!   DC is here!



1) I think she could get a rock hooked on Disney...she has a gift...

2) Wow.  All you need is a cape.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I think she could get a rock hooked on Disney...she has a gift...
> 
> 2) Wow.  All you need is a cape.



She DOES have a gift!!!

And He DOES have a cape!  He will be showing it soon!

Nite-nite!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I think she could get a rock hooked on Disney...she has a gift...
> 
> 2) Wow.  All you need is a cape.



2. I've got beach towels and bed sheets....  I think I can probably whip something together.   



YAY!!   They finally announced some dates and information!   

http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/index.html#homepage

Now I just need to decide if I want to get the Express pass (based off the shorter hours the night I'm planning on going and information passed along in the Universal forums...  I'm leaning that way).

  also with an AP,   it's pretty damned inexpensive to add another night,  so that makes another option I gotta consider.   

  anybody planning on being down in Florida end of Sept/early Oct that might care to join us?   Since Darcy and I are planning on going the 29th,  if I decide to also go on the 30th I'm sure either one of us could provide some info on the event for those who are undecided.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> She DOES have a gift!!!
> 
> And He DOES have a cape!  He will be showing it soon!
> 
> Nite-nite!



I'm so glad he'll be showing it because now I want to see the cape!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad he'll be showing it because now I want to see the cape!!



You know... then again....   After rewatching the Incredibles recently,   I may want to 2nd guess the cape thing.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I've got beach towels and bed sheets....  I think I can probably whip something together.
> 
> 2. YAY!!   They finally announced some dates and information!
> 
> http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/index.html#homepage
> 
> Now I just need to decide if I want to get the Express pass (based off the shorter hours the night I'm planning on going and information passed along in the Universal forums...  I'm leaning that way).
> 
> also with an AP,   it's pretty damned inexpensive to add another night,  so that makes another option I gotta consider.
> 
> anybody planning on being down in Florida end of Sept/early Oct that might care to join us?   Since Darcy and I are planning on going the 29th,  if I decide to also go on the 30th I'm sure either one of us could provide some info on the event for those who are undecided.



1. I like the creative problem solving.  
2. Too scary for me...and I won't be down yet anyway.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Go back to bed and have an extra large breakfast in the morning?




Lol probably not gonna happen. I fell asleep on the couch,which is a small love seat, then again, any love seat is small since I'm 6'2. lol. What's everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I like the creative problem solving.
> 2. Too scary for me...and I won't be down yet anyway.



1. It's a gift.  

2. What time do you plan to arrive on Friday?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You know... then again....   After rewatching the Incredibles recently,   I may want to 2nd guess the cape thing.



I just ordered the Incredibles from amazon. And guess what else? I was watching the Star Wars episode of Family Guy tonight and caught the Dr. Who reference when they went to hyperspace. Yay me!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol probably not gonna happen. I fell asleep on the couch,which is a small love seat, then again, any love seat is small since I'm 6'2. lol. What's everyone else up to tonight?



try being 6'6.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just ordered the Incredibles from amazon. And guess what else? I was watching the Star Wars episode of Family Guy tonight and caught the Dr. Who reference when they went to hyperspace. Yay me!



  Beware of the Amazon addiction!  It's so easy to catch.  

   Good ole' #4.    That's probably one of the better jokes because it isn't that far of a stretch between the actual scene in Star Wars and the parody.

 And I knew I could turn you onto Doctor Who.   Now to do the same with Torchwood.      (New season starts on Starz next Friday!   )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol probably not gonna happen. I fell asleep on the couch,which is a small love seat, then again, any love seat is small since I'm 6'2. lol. What's everyone else up to tonight?


Talking to you all until I fall asleep. 


DCTooTall said:


> 1. It's a gift.
> 
> 2. What time do you plan to arrive on Friday?



I arrive at 9:05...I suppose that's the middle of HHN.  Haha. I have no problem figuring out my own way from the airport.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Talking to you all until I fall asleep.
> 
> 
> I arrive at 9:05...I suppose that's the middle of HHN.  Haha. I have no problem figuring out my own way from the airport.



I figure we'll probably talk (or text) some during the day,   so we'll figure something out if I decide to hit HHN again on the 30th.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)ry being 6'6.
> 
> 2) Beware of the Amazon addiction!  It's so easy to catch.
> 
> Good ole' #4.    That's probably one of the better jokes because it isn't that far of a stretch between the actual scene in Star Wars and the parody.
> 
> And I knew I could turn you onto Doctor Who.   Now to do the same with Torchwood.      (New season starts on Starz next Friday!   )



1) When you're that tall, I doubt a couple inches makes much of a difference. Uncomfortable is UNCOMFORTABLE.  

2) I prefer to watch your amazon addiction. Less expensive for me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I figure we'll probably talk (or text) some during the day,   so we'll figure something out if I decide to hit HHN again on the 30th.



 Works for me.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> try being 6'6.
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the Amazon addiction!  It's so easy to catch.



Yeah, no thanks, I have a hard enough time finding pant's long enough to fit. lol. 

Haha yeah, I haven't caught it(yet)




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Talking to you all until I fall asleep.



Sounds like fun! We should all get a skype chat session going. haha. 




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) When you're that tall, I doubt a couple inches makes much of a difference. Uncomfortable is UNCOMFORTABLE.
> 
> 2) I prefer to watch your amazon addiction. Less expensive for me.




1)Believe it or not, the couple extra inches does make a difference. I'm relatively comfortable it's just weird if you look at me laying on it because my legs are like off the end up to my knees. haha. 

2) I agree on that one! haha


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Sounds like fun! We should all get a skype chat session going. haha.



I don't think I'll be up that long. I already have the major yawns coming on. Tired...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) When you're that tall, I doubt a couple inches makes much of a difference. Uncomfortable is UNCOMFORTABLE.
> 
> 2) I prefer to watch your amazon addiction. Less expensive for me.



 1. You'd be surprised.   6'2" is closer to the "average",  so it's easier to find things that fit.   

2.    I bet.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Works for me.



  I gotta admit though,  This show is one of the ones i'm most looking forward to seeing while at HHN.    http://youtu.be/GEtB-CUG6dg

  (there are also videos online so you can see the entire show)



bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah, no thanks, I have a hard enough time finding pant's long enough to fit. lol.
> 
> Haha yeah, I haven't caught it(yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun! We should all get a skype chat session going. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Believe it or not, the couple extra inches does make a difference. I'm relatively comfortable it's just weird if you look at me laying on it because my legs are like off the end up to my knees. haha.
> 
> 2) I agree on that one! haha



  When it comes to pants,  I find that I'm too tall for regular stores,  and too skinny for Big and Tall.    It REALLY makes it fun trying to find pants long enough.

  And I'm usually on skype all night when i'm at work.   I could always go for a chat session.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think I'll be up that long. I already have the major yawns coming on. Tired...



Slacker.


----------



## Birdman1511

Hola everybody


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> Hola everybody



Howdy


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> When it comes to pants,  I find that I'm too tall for regular stores,  and too skinny for Big and Tall.    It REALLY makes it fun trying to find pants long enough.
> 
> And I'm usually on skype all night when i'm at work.   I could always go for a chat session.



Well I'm too wide around the mid section for the regulars and too short for the big and tall. haha. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think I'll be up that long. I already have the major yawns coming on. Tired...



Lazy Bones. I'm going on under 5 hours of sleep and worked all day and I'm wide awake.


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> Howdy



whats goin on tonight DC?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I gotta admit though,  This show is one of the ones i'm most looking forward to seeing while at HHN.    http://youtu.be/GEtB-CUG6dg
> 
> (there are also videos online so you can see the entire show)



 That's from HHN? It wasn't very scary. I kept waiting for the zombies to jump out.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> Hola everybody


Hi! 


bluedevilinaz said:


> Lazy Bones. I'm going on under 5 hours of sleep and worked all day and I'm wide awake.



Says the guy who just took a nap on his loveseat.  I certainly am getting a lot of flack for trying to get a little beauty sleep.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Says the guy who just took a nap on his loveseat.  I certainly am getting a lot of flack for trying to get a little beauty sleep.



Hahaha yup!  We only poke fun because we like ya. If we didn't like you we wouldn't poke fun.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha yup!  We only poke fun because we like ya. If we didn't like you we wouldn't poke fun.



Ok, I guess that's all right.  But no chasing me around the playground.


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I guess that's all right.  But no chasing me around the playground.



story of my life lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> whats goin on tonight DC?



 not much.  Just working and getting a tad annoyed at the DIS since i'm not getting my new post notification emails.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's from HHN? It wasn't very scary. I kept waiting for the zombies to jump out.



 Yup!  that's from HHN.   See!  it isn't all scary.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just took a nap on his loveseat.  I certainly am getting a lot of flack for trying to get a little beauty sleep.



  you need beauty sleep?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I guess that's all right.  But no chasing me around the playground.



Can we pull your ponytail?


----------



## Birdman1511

DCTooTall said:


> not much.  Just working and getting a tad annoyed at the DIS since i'm not getting my new post notification emails.



boooooo at the DIS


----------



## DCTooTall

Birdman1511 said:


> boooooo at the DIS



I'm addicted enough to this thread that I will still check it occasionally,   but it means it takes awhile for me to notice there are new posts since sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

What really worries me is I can't help but wonder what other threads i'm missing post updates on since I subscribe to a lot of threads all thru the DIS


----------



## bluedevilinaz

well guys its time for me to get some sleep. I've been awake waaaay too long. Have a good night!


----------



## Birdman1511

bluedevilinaz said:


> well guys its time for me to get some sleep. I've been awake waaaay too long. Have a good night!



Goodnight!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> ...Or new potential DD's to drive your *** home after a night (day) of drinking.
> 
> Think you'll get him hooked on the Disney parks (and bars?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fear!   DC is here!



Leave it to you to come up with a DD (for those who don't know me its Designated Driver) for me.  To be sure, I didn't drink last night and didn't go out with the young one.  I had other things to do.  I AM a bit upset that my favorite texting partner fell asleep on the couch last night.  I needed perspective. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Leave it to you to come up with a DD (for those who don't know me its Designated Driver) for me.  To be sure, I didn't drink last night and didn't go out with the young one.  I had other things to do.  I AM a bit upset that my favorite texting partner fell asleep on the couch last night.  I needed perspective. . .lol.



  You can still train him to DD for you.   Since he lives below you there is plenty of time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> She DOES have a gift!!!
> 
> And He DOES have a cape!  He will be showing it soon!
> 
> Nite-nite!



How is it that I am able to get people excited about Disney?. . .lol.  Apparently whatever it is I am good at it.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol probably not gonna happen. I fell asleep on the couch,which is a small love seat, then again, any love seat is small since I'm 6'2. lol. What's everyone else up to tonight?





DCTooTall said:


> try being 6'6.



OMG, I already knew DC was tall, I think I also knew the bartender/painter was tall, but both over 6 feet tall?  Wow. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You can still train him to DD for you.   Since he lives below you there is plenty of time.



Do you think it would be okay if I trained him to drive me and others?  dismem98 is going to be here for at least 3 weeks. . .It will be a crazy few weeks. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Do you think it would be okay if I trained him to drive me and others?  dismem98 is going to be here for at least 3 weeks. . .It will be a crazy few weeks. . .lol.



Hmmm....   You and Dismem98 being escorted around by a young man?   Be careful that you don't corrupt him too badly.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   You and Dismem98 being escorted around by a young man?   Be careful that you don't corrupt him too badly.



Well, that would kinda be the idea. . .lol.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, that would kinda be the idea. . .lol.


----------



## TheBigE

All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!   

Erik


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!
> 
> Erik



 to the group.... and to the DIS!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> How is it that I am able to get people excited about Disney?. . .lol.  Apparently whatever it is I am good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I already knew DC was tall, I think I also knew the bartender/painter was tall, but both over 6 feet tall?  Wow. . .lol.


I like tall guys


TheBigE said:


> All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!
> 
> Erik



Welcome jump right in....I know it must be 5 o'clock in Geneva, and thanks for calling us interesting


----------



## TheBigE

Here it is closer to 4:15 when it is time for a tasty beverage, sadly until I have 8 more post I cannot post a picture of 5 Oçlock in Geneva.  

@CT Nurse where in CT are you from, I lived in North Stonington and worked in Groton for many years.

All thanks for Welcome

E


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Here it is closer to 4:15 when it is time for a tasty beverage, sadly until I have 8 more post I cannot post a picture of 5 Oçlock in Geneva.



At the rate this thread goes,   you should have your 10 posts before the end of the day.


----------



## TheBigE

Only 7 more post to go until I am free!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TheBigE said:


> All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!
> 
> Erik





TheBigE said:


> Only 7 more post to go until I am free!!





Only 3 posts in 3 years???  HOW did you manage that???


I'm just watching, but there are some neat single girls and guys on this thread.




Some sparks are flying and others are beginning.


----------



## TheBigE

I lurked for 3 years...used mainly as resource, did not contribute.     Shame Shame on me.   

Many trips were planned using the informaiton from this board.....

E


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Only 7 more post to go until I am free!!



  If it helps give you any idea....   About the time I started the first SSC thread back around August of last year,   I had MAYBE 100 posts.




wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I'm just watching, but there are some neat single girls and guys on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sparks are flying and others are beginning.



  Sparks are flying?     Oh crap.     Everyone!  Protect the alcohol!   We don't want to start a fire from the sparks that could cause out valuable drinks to be wasted!


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> If it helps give you any idea....   About the time I started the first SSC thread back around August of last year,   I had MAYBE 100 posts.



So there is hope that I can make a strong comeback.   BAHAHA, as long as I am in the office!!


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> Here it is closer to 4:15 when it is time for a tasty beverage, sadly until I have 8 more post I cannot post a picture of 5 Oçlock in Geneva.
> 
> All thanks for Welcome
> 
> E



Hi Erik,  I loved Geneva!  I traveled there monthly for four years.  Hopefully will be back sometime soon.


----------



## DCTooTall

Something for those joining us at Hershey to keep in mind.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/743c7cd5a7/rollercoaster-safety-with-patrick-warburton


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Here it is closer to 4:15 when it is time for a tasty beverage, sadly until I have 8 more post I cannot post a picture of 5 Oçlock in Geneva.
> 
> @CT Nurse where in CT are you from, I lived in North Stonington and worked in Groton for many years.
> 
> All thanks for Welcome
> 
> E



What a small world, I live in SE CT.  I hope you are enjoying living in Geneva, I know that I would.


----------



## dismem98

YAY!!   They finally announced some dates and information!   

http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/index.html#homepage

Now I just need to decide if I want to get the Express pass (based off the shorter hours the night I'm planning on going and information passed along in the Universal forums...  I'm leaning that way).

  also with an AP,   it's pretty damned inexpensive to add another night,  so that makes another option I gotta consider.   

  anybody planning on being down in Florida end of Sept/early Oct that might care to join us?   Since Darcy and I are planning on going the 29th,  if I decide to also go on the 30th I'm sure either one of us could provide some info on the event for those who are undecided.  [/QUOTE]


I'm planning on being there that weekend getting in on the 29th but will skip HHN.  did it a few years ago and once is enough for now. Shows are really good but not into haunted houses so much.  Do like the rides there but I don't remember going on any during HHN so not sure if many are even opened.

Oh and would definitely need a DD from there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good humpday morning everyone!



TheBigE said:


> All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!
> 
> Erik



Welcome!


----------



## MyMuse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi!  I just finished catching up on the thread and all I'm only going to say is "yay!" to people who are buying fuel efficient cars and getting rid of debt.
> 
> Guess what I got in the mail today? My first pin. It's for a room discount in November. So exciting, even though I probably won't be able to use it!



My car is at 108,000 miles and 9 years old. I keep thinking I should buy a new one, but Stella (my car) is riding well, so why trade her in? (and she did save DC's truck ) Besides, I haven't had a car payment in 5 years I think. And I'm sure to get sticker shock.  

Congrats to the debters-downers. It's a great thing! Still working on it a bit. It would probably help if I actually stopped using my credit card. 

I almost thought I got a pin postcard in the mail, but alas, it was a psotcard asking me to do a survey. 



DCTooTall said:


> Something for those joining us at Hershey to keep in mind.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/743c7cd5a7/rollercoaster-safety-with-patrick-warburton



Oh, that was too good! I love Parick Warburton! Is he on every ride? 



Oh, my goof of the day? I thought it was Thursday.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good humpday morning everyone!



  Hmmmm.... You sure seem to enjoy your humpdays.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sparks are flying?     Oh crap.     Everyone!  Protect the alcohol!   We don't want to start a fire from the sparks that could cause out valuable drinks to be wasted!



It's almost July 4. Have to watch out for those pesky sparks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> YAY!!   They finally announced some dates and information!
> 
> http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/index.html#homepage
> 
> Now I just need to decide if I want to get the Express pass (based off the shorter hours the night I'm planning on going and information passed along in the Universal forums...  I'm leaning that way).
> 
> also with an AP,   it's pretty damned inexpensive to add another night,  so that makes another option I gotta consider.
> 
> anybody planning on being down in Florida end of Sept/early Oct that might care to join us?   Since Darcy and I are planning on going the 29th,  if I decide to also go on the 30th I'm sure either one of us could provide some info on the event for those who are undecided.
> 
> I'm planning on being there that weekend getting in on the 29th but will skip HHN.  did it a few years ago and once is enough for now. Shows are really good but not into haunted houses so much.  Do like the rides there but I don't remember going on any during HHN so not sure if many are even opened.
> 
> Oh and would definitely need a DD from there.



My sweet, did I not explain to you that there are many people coming here from the DIS that weekend?  Hellooooooo.  Okay, I need to have a chat with you again. . .lol. As far as DDs go. . .we will have one if I have to personally hire one. . .lol


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.... You sure seem to enjoy your humpdays.



I figured no one had brought it up lately, so I'm just doing my part.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's almost July 4. Have to watch out for those pesky sparks!



  Heh....   



nurse.darcy said:


> My sweet, did I not explain to you that there are many people coming here from the DIS that weekend?  Hellooooooo.  Okay, I need to have a chat with you again. . .lol. As far as DDs go. . .we will have one if I have to personally hire one. . .lol



 Oh I know lots of people are showing up that weekend...  the question is how many of them want to do HHN?    And who will have arrived by Thursday and/or possibly Friday to do HHN.    Since it's a bit more...intense,  then a Disney experience,   and lots of people are showing up for F&W that weekend,      It's not really a given that those DIS'ers would be interested in going to HHN.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I figured no one had brought it up lately, so I'm just doing my part.



     Just doing your part to bring it up......  on humpday.....


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Goodnight!!



Wow you guys were up late for a school night! 
so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?


----------



## TheBigE

MyMuse said:


> Besides, I haven't had a car payment in 5 years I think. And I'm sure to get sticker shock.
> 
> :



I always say the best car is the one that is paid for!!!!!    I hate car payments, drive em tell the wheels fall off...and in fact they did once.   Story for another day!!


----------



## TheBigE

ahoff said:


> Hi Erik,  I loved Geneva!  I traveled there monthly for four years.  Hopefully will be back sometime soon.



Geneva is very nice, but VERY EXPENSIVE.   A nice lifestyle and international city.   But in the end, I am sorry I miss Good Old USA.   

Great experience though, love the lake and the mountains!


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!





Thanks!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You can still train him to DD for you.   Since he lives below you there is plenty of time.



I am not sure he is capable of DD.  He did ask me out for a drink. . .ya know, just saying. . .



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   You and Dismem98 being escorted around by a young man?   Be careful that you don't corrupt him too badly.





DisneydaveCT said:


>



I corrupt no one. . .seriously. . .ROFLMAO. . .




TheBigE said:


> All - Just dropping into to say Hi.  Newly single and life goes on!!  Good thread and interesting read!!!
> 
> Erik



Hi Erik, welcome. . .



ctnurse said:


> I like tall guys



I do too, but its not a requirement. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> At the rate this thread goes,   you should have your 10 posts before the end of the day.



Before the end of the hour as time goes. . .



TheBigE said:


> So there is hope that I can make a strong comeback.   BAHAHA, as long as I am in the office!!



Yes there is. . .and welcome. . .



DCTooTall said:


> Heh....
> 
> Oh I know lots of people are showing up that weekend...  the question is how many of them want to do HHN?    And who will have arrived by Thursday and/or possibly Friday to do HHN.    Since it's a bit more...intense,  then a Disney experience,   and lots of people are showing up for F&W that weekend,      It's not really a given that those DIS'ers would be interested in going to HHN.



I am doing HHN with you.  Ya know I have to use my free pass. . .lol.



NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?



Are you surprised that there was that much conversation?


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Thanks!!



and see!! you made it to 10 posts!!!


----------



## TheBigE

Made it to ten posts and humpday is over on this side of the pond....









It is 4:15 here time for a tasty adult beverage.....

E


----------



## dismem98

NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?





I gotta back to go to LA for next week and I have to work on the 4th  
But the good thing is I get to go to Disneyland on Thur


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Are you surprised that there was that much conversation?



no not really, I just wish I could have been a part of it. I worked late last night then traveled to my other office in south Jersey. 

FYI, they are starting to make progress with my house. they just took the siding off (it was asbestos...at least we know that it's true that asbestos doesn't burn) so now they are working on tearing down the house and working with a builder to create me a new house. one of the strange things I thought about is that I have to get all new Christmas ornaments....I'll have to convince the parents to have Disney themed tree!


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Made it to ten posts and humpday is over on this side of the pond....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 4:15 here time for a tasty adult beverage.....
> 
> E



woo hoo!! so it's 4:15 in the afternoon...what are your plans for the rest of the day....besides enjoying a tasty adult beverage


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I gotta back to go to LA for next week and I have to work on the 4th
> But the good thing is I get to go to Disneyland on Thur



I am totally Jealous. . .You are SOOOOO NOT my BFF. . .I love you. . .



NJDiva said:


> no not really, I just wish I could have been a part of it. I worked late last night then traveled to my other office in south Jersey.
> 
> FYI, they are starting to make progress with my house. they just took the siding off (it was asbestos...at least we know that it's true that asbestos doesn't burn) so now they are working on tearing down the house and working with a builder to create me a new house. one of the strange things I thought about is that I have to get all new Christmas ornaments....I'll have to convince the parents to have Disney themed tree!



Awesome Diva. . .nice.


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!! so it's 4:15 in the afternoon...what are your plans for the rest of the day....besides enjoying a tasty adult beverage



Well you see very simple...I start at that Cafe for a nice beverage, then walk down the road to another outdoor cafe and have a glass of Red Wine and some Tapas - HUGE FAN of the Gambas Arijll  (I think I spelled that right).  

After that back to my Flat and just relax.   Actually, nice to be in town for a couple of weeks.   Next rrip is somewhere scary....trying to avoid it but not sure I will be able too.  

Finally, bouncing around dates for trip to WDW in October and doing some planning.  

Not very exciting....

So what is the deal with the house and I don't see the connection between siding and Christmas Ornaments?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?



Let's see....  my plans consist of getting an oil change on the truck...  going to see Transformers...   and probably doing some of the cleaning around the apartment I've been slacking on for the past few weeks.



nurse.darcy said:


> I am doing HHN with you.  Ya know I have to use my free pass. . .lol.



  I figured you were a given to attend.  The question is who else is coming along for the fun, drinking, and debauchery?



NJDiva said:


> no not really, I just wish I could have been a part of it. I worked late last night then traveled to my other office in south Jersey.
> 
> FYI, they are starting to make progress with my house. they just took the siding off (it was asbestos...at least we know that it's true that asbestos doesn't burn) so now they are working on tearing down the house and working with a builder to create me a new house. one of the strange things I thought about is that I have to get all new Christmas ornaments....I'll have to convince the parents to have Disney themed tree!



Sounds like you need to make another trip to Florida so that you can pick up your ornaments.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> So what is the deal with the house and I don't see the connection between siding and Christmas Ornaments?




 Unfortunately a few months ago NJ had an unfortunate event happen.

Her house burned.....


  ...while she was at Disney.


----------



## MyMuse

NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?



Errands, errand and oh yea, yet more errands.  But I do have to head to South Jersey for a BBQ with the Uncle Carmello. His city keeps on renaming itsef! 



TheBigE said:


> I always say the best car is the one that is paid for!!!!!    I hate car payments, drive em tell the wheels fall off...and in fact they did once.   Story for another day!!



Agreed! 

and I gave one of my old cars to my cousin and she didn't take care of it well, and the wheels did end up flying off!!!



TheBigE said:


> Made it to ten posts and humpday is over on this side of the pond....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 4:15 here time for a tasty adult beverage.....
> 
> E



That looks very nice.   I love to travel, been to Italy and England, but that's about it for Europe. Love the relaxed atomsphere...before i go to hyper-American mode when I'm sight-seeing. 



dismem98 said:


> I gotta back to go to LA for next week and I have to work on the 4th
> But the good thing is I get to go to Disneyland on Thur



You gotta...?? 



NJDiva said:


> no not really, I just wish I could have been a part of it. I worked late last night then traveled to my other office in south Jersey.
> 
> FYI, they are starting to make progress with my house. they just took the siding off (it was asbestos...at least we know that it's true that asbestos doesn't burn) so now they are working on tearing down the house and working with a builder to create me a new house. one of the strange things I thought about is that I have to get all new Christmas ornaments....I'll have to convince the parents to have Disney themed tree!



sometimes being a homeowner is a pain in the backside. I should redo my siding, but I'm not going to right now. I'm currently working with plumbers to get my leaks taken care of. And probably spending most of my holiday weekend doing yardwork.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately a few months ago NJ had an unfortunate event happen.
> 
> Her house burned.....
> 
> 
> ...while she was at Disney.





Ahh, sorry....that is what I get for coming late to the party.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately a few months ago NJ had an unfortunate event happen.
> 
> Her house burned.....
> 
> 
> ...while she was at Disney.



So sorry to hear that! 

I'm dealing with the same with my bro's house. sigh.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Ahh, sorry....that is what I get for coming late to the party.



Don't worry about it.     While we've been around for awhile now and have a few inside jokes or references (Booty shaking vid's....Harems... Our Resident Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes etc) or know what's been going on in people's lives....     We are still an EXTREMELY open and inviting group.   

And the best part about it is that we all suffer from conversational ADD that it makes it extremely easy to just jump into the conversation without feeling like you need to catch up on everything said before you joined in.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry about it.     While we've been around for awhile now and have a few inside jokes or references (Booty shaking vid's....Harems... Our Resident Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes etc) or know what's been going on in people's lives....     We are still an EXTREMELY open and inviting group.
> 
> And the best part about it is that we all suffer from conversational ADD that it makes it extremely easy to just jump into the conversation without feeling like you need to catch up on everything said before you joined in.



Don't forget to mention that she has already come to grips with her plight and is actually looking forward to the rebuild, cause she couldn't bear with the purchase. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't forget to mention that she has already come to grips with her plight and is actually looking forward to the rebuild, cause she couldn't bear with the purchase. . .



It makes it much easier to give yourself a Disney room when you build it from scratch instead of having to create it in an existing space.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It makes it much easier to give yourself a Disney room when you build it from scratch instead of having to create it in an existing space.



Exactly. . .I just have one question. . .is it a bad thing that I love watching HDTV. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Ahh, sorry....that is what I get for coming late to the party.



no worries...everyone on here made the last few weeks entertaining....everytime something with the house would get me down, I would hang out on the board and I'd feel better. 

short version of the story, I was in Disney in May when my mom calls and says that there was an electrical fire and it was a total loss. she also said not to come home and that I should "enjoy" my vacation because I would have to deal with it when I got home. so I met up with Darcy one night, the NE Divas for dinner at Victoria and Alberts, saw some fireworks and tried to emerse myself in Disney so I didn't have to think about what I was going home to. 
June we moved into our temporary house in the same town and now we are looking to rebuild our old house so my grandmother's room is on the first floor.

everyone here has been uber supportive and making me laugh and I'm so thankful for my DIS-buds. 
so now you just have to catch up on entertaining me!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> no worries...everyone on here made the last few weeks entertaining....everytime something with the house would get me down, I would hang out on the board and I'd feel better.
> 
> short version of the story, I was in Disney in May when my mom calls and says that there was an electrical fire and it was a total loss. she also said not to come home and that I should "enjoy" my vacation because I would have to deal with it when I got home. so I met up with Darcy one night, the NE Divas for dinner at Victoria and Alberts, saw some fireworks and tried to emerse myself in Disney so I didn't have to think about what I was going home to.
> June we moved into our temporary house in the same town and now we are looking to rebuild our old house so my grandmother's room is on the first floor.
> 
> everyone here has been uber supportive and making me laugh and I'm so thankful for my DIS-buds.
> so now you just have to catch up on entertaining me!!!



Diva girl, I am so glad I got to meet up with you.  Can't wait for more play time. . .


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> It makes it much easier to give yourself a Disney room when you build it from scratch instead of having to create it in an existing space.



OMG I never thought of that! I do know that having to recreate my bedroom will be challenging...I LOVE the color purple (like you couldn't tell) so I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> OMG I never thought of that! I do know that having to recreate my bedroom will be challenging...I LOVE the color purple (like you couldn't tell) so I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.



I am absolutely sure you can handle it. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Diva girl, I am so glad I got to meet up with you.  Can't wait for more play time. . .



I have 3 more visits planned before the end of the year...2 short and 1 long. the only thing I don't get to do is go to the F&W this year BUT I will see all the Christmas stuff so I can give up the F&W this time...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry about it.     While we've been around for awhile now and have a few inside jokes or references (Booty shaking vid's....Harems... Our Resident Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes etc) or know what's been going on in people's lives....     We are still an EXTREMELY open and inviting group.
> 
> And the best part about it is that we all suffer from conversational ADD that it makes it extremely easy to just jump into the conversation without feeling like you need to catch up on everything said before you joined in.



 Very well said DC!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OMG I never thought of that! I do know that having to recreate my bedroom will be challenging...I LOVE the color purple (like you couldn't tell) so I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.








Need I say more?   



NJDiva said:


> I have 3 more visits planned before the end of the year...2 short and 1 long. the only thing I don't get to do is go to the F&W this year BUT I will see all the Christmas stuff so I can give up the F&W this time...



Oh that just won't do.     We do still have extra space if you care to join us opening weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Let's see....  my plans consist of getting an oil change on the truck...  going to see Transformers...   and probably doing some of the cleaning around the apartment I've been slacking on for the past few weeks.
> 
> yeah I gotta do the same thing to the Princess, she needs to be cleaned out and washed as well.
> Sounds like you need to make another trip to Florida so that you can pick up your ornaments.



Oh I'm flying down on the 14th for the weekend...I will start picking out new ornaments then...baby steps buddy, baby steps. I can't show up at my house with a box full of ornaments without selling them on the idea


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I have 3 more visits planned before the end of the year...2 short and 1 long. the only thing I don't get to do is go to the F&W this year BUT I will see all the Christmas stuff so I can give up the F&W this time...



I know you're going in a couple weeks and the beginning of December (right?).  When is your third trip?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Need I say more?
> 
> Oh that just won't do.     We do still have extra space if you care to join us opening weekend.



You should come down and stay with us. I don't think that three trips are enough. You get extra trips for having to go through all that house stuff.


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> Oh I'm flying down on the 14th for the weekend...I will start picking out new ornaments then...baby steps buddy, baby steps. I can't show up at my house with a box full of ornaments without selling them on the idea



Sounds like you are approaching this the right way.  Good luck, some times a fresh start is needed in life.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Oh I'm flying down on the 14th for the weekend...I will start picking out new ornaments then...baby steps buddy, baby steps. I can't show up at my house with a box full of ornaments without selling them on the idea



Ummm maybe not. But I'm trying to visualize it.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know you're going in a couple weeks and the beginning of December (right?).  When is your third trip?



July 14-18
Sept 16-23
Dec 1-6

The first two my bff has a competition so I figured since I had the AP I shouldn't let it go to waste


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> July 14-18
> Sept 16-23
> Dec 1-6
> 
> The first two my bff has a competition so I figured since I had the AP I shouldn't let it go to waste


I'm missing you by a week in September. That's sad.  I agree you are putting your AP to good use though. Mine is practically burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I already knew DC was tall, I think I also knew the bartender/painter was tall, but both over 6 feet tall?  Wow. . .lol.



Hahaha yeah, Been over 6 foot tall since my junior year of high school. What's even funnier is my dad is 5'10 and my mom is 5'4 so I tower over both of them. My brother is about 6'1 so far and the kid is still growing(he's 20) I'm not going to be the tallest one in the family before long.  




ctnurse said:


> I like tall guys



haha good to know. 



DCTooTall said:


> Sparks are flying?     Oh crap.     Everyone!  Protect the alcohol!   We don't want to start a fire from the sparks that could cause out valuable drinks to be wasted!



Oh don't worry, I keep mine in a flameproof cabinet when I'm around here.  You never know where sparks will fly from in this place.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I like tall guys



ME TOO!!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should come down and stay with us. I don't think that three trips are enough. You get extra trips for having to go through all that house stuff.



If I didn't have plans that weekend I was seriously considering it. it's ok, we'll have Hershey and that will be fun.


----------



## TheBigE

So what is definition of tall guy?  According to wikipedia (I know not exactly the beacon of truth) the average height of US male is 5' 10.5". 

So anything taller than that is tall??  

E


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> So what is definition of tall guy?  According to wikipedia (I know nit exactly the beacon of truth) the average height of us guy is 5' 10.5".
> 
> So anything taller than that is tall??
> 
> E



I'm 5 feet 6 inches and I consider anyone I have to look up to tall.  And that's a lot of people!


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> So what is definition of tall guy?  According to wikipedia (I know nit exactly the beacon of truth) the average height of us guy is 5' 10.5".
> 
> So anything taller than that is tall??
> 
> E





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm 5 feet 6 inches and I consider anyone I have to look up to tall.  And that's a lot of people!



I think it's relative but yes, anything over 5'10" is tall. I'm 5'7" and my bff is 5'10" so even though he has 3" on me I don't feel like I'm a dwarf next to him. now I'm sure that standing next to DC or bluedevil I will feel very tiny


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I think it's relative but yes, anything over 5'10" is tall. I'm 5'7" and my bff is 5'10" so even though he has 3" on me I don't like I'm a dwarf next to him. now I'm sure that standing next to DC or bluedevil I will feel very tiny



That's true. There are definitely varying amounts of tallness. I think 6 feet is when you cross over into uber tall.


----------



## TheBigE

That is kinda what I figured, it is all relative.  Once you get past about 5" in height difference, now it becomes tall. JMHO.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> That is kinda what I figured, it is all relative.  Once you get past about 5" in height difference, now it becomes tall. JMHO.



So what's it called when you hit a foot taller?


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> So what's it called when you hit a foot taller?



I don't know....Ginormous I guess.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> That is kinda what I figured, it is all relative.  Once you get past about 5" in height difference, now it becomes tall. JMHO.



so the question begs to be asked.....how big (I mean how tall!!) is the BigE?


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> so the question begs to be asked.....how big (I mean how tall!!) is the BigE?



6' 2" guess I thought I had put that down.  Serves me right for posting and having a beer.  My profile pic is me standing next to a "block" of the great pyramid.  Needless to say I am talker than most of the Europeans

E

Now where is my beer


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I think it's relative but yes, anything over 5'10" is tall. I'm 5'7" and my bff is 5'10" so even though he has 3" on me I don't like I'm a dwarf next to him. now I'm sure that standing next to DC or bluedevil I will feel very tiny



We'll find out in 33 days I guess. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's true. There are definitely varying amounts of tallness. I think 6 feet is when you cross over into uber tall.



So I'm uber tall now? good to know


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> We'll find out in 33 days I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm uber tall now? good to know



Haha! Is this a surprise for you?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha! Is this a surprise for you?



hahaha not really just never been called uber tall before.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> 6' 2" guess I thought I had put that down.  Serves me right for posting and having a beer.  My profile pic is me standing next to a "block" of the great pyramid.  Needless to say I am talker than most of the Europeans
> 
> E
> 
> Now where is my beer



yeah see you do tower over me. the last guy I dated was 6'1'' and I did feel short...now if I'm in heels...different story.


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Sparks are flying?     Oh crap.     Everyone!  Protect the alcohol!   We don't want to start a fire from the sparks that could cause out valuable drinks to be wasted!


That's what I'm talking about! prioritizing!! Save the alcohol!!



NJDiva said:


> OMG I never thought of that! I do know that having to recreate my bedroom will be challenging...I LOVE the color purple (like you couldn't tell) so I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You should write to HGTV and get on that show where they Disney-fy your
> backyard!! Last one I saw they did a pirate backyard which was AWESOME but def geared towards kids. There was very little rum
> 
> 
> 
> TheBigE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....Ginormous I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bro is 6'7"- ginormous is exactly what you call it!
Click to expand...


----------



## DIS_MERI

hello all   Had a great day yesterday hanging out with my bestie, but you guys sure make it difficult to catch up!



MyMuse said:


> Oh, my goof of the day? I thought it was Thursday.



I keep thinking it is Friday!  We recently moved church from Friday nights to Wednesdays and my normal work-week consists of Friday mornings, but my boss will be on vacation Friday so I worked today.  Mentally, work + church = Friday!  Bad news = it's not Friday.  Good news = I have the next 2 Fridays off 



NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?



My friends and I are starting a mileage challenge for July, whomever walks/runs the most miles wins.  So, I'll be working on that, plus I have a bonfire to go to Saturday and DS's birthday Monday 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm 5 feet 6 inches and I consider anyone I have to look up to tall.  And that's a lot of people!



I have this same theory, but I'm 5'1".  The only real requirement I have for dating someone (besides the "go to my church" thing) is they be taller than I.  I'm not exactly excluding a large portion of the population here 



DCTooTall said:


> So what's it called when you hit a foot taller?



Comical?  My XH is 14 inches taller than me and we managed to make it work for 11 years.  Buying cars we could both drive was probably the most difficult part (of the height difference, we obviously had other issues, lol).




TheBigE said:


> That is kinda what I figured, it is all relative.  Once you get past about 5" in height difference, now it becomes tall. JMHO.



Yeah, I agree with this for the most part.  Obviously 5" taller than *me* isn't tall to most people, but it's still lots taller than me


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So what's it called when you hit a foot taller?



once you hit a foot taller it becomes.

*Holy Freakin' WOW....How's the weather up there ??*


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I have this same theory, but I'm 5'1".  The only real requirement I have for dating someone (besides the "go to my church" thing) is they be taller than I.  I'm not exactly excluding a large portion of the population here



aren't you actually excluding *everyone *here, with the go to your church thing ??


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> aren't you actually excluding *everyone *here, with the go to your church thing ??



Not for height.  It's a lot easier to show up at church than it is to grow   But, I suppose I could have phrased it differently so that no one would be confused....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> once you hit a foot taller it becomes.
> 
> *Holy Freakin' WOW....How's the weather up there ??*





hahahahaAin't that the truth!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Not for height.  It's a lot easier to show up at church than it is to grow   But, I suppose I could have phrased it differently so that no one would be confused....



I'm not confused, you stated in the past that you only date guys that go to your church, so that would rule out all of the guys here..

you'd have a larger dating pool if you expanded it to guys that are willing to attend church with you


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not confused, you stated in the past that you only date guys that go to your church, so that would rule out all of the guys here..
> 
> you'd have a larger dating pool if you expanded it to guys that are willing to attend church with you



I was a little too loose with my grammar.  By 'here' I meant "with this height rule" (ie, that they have to be taller than me) not "Disboards and specifically SSC."  I know I'd have a larger dating pool if I was looking outside my church (and, really, it couldn't be much smaller of a pool, lol).  But, I don't want to move outside Indiana because of my elderly parents and custody issues (I don't have them now, but I would if I tried to move), and I'm not saying I'd never attend another church for someone (although, my church is like family, I've known/attended church with them for 20+ years).  But, really, if I'm not worth showing up at church for....


A guy I knew from high school who is on facebook saw my profile on POF, back when I active on there, and he asked me out.  When I said I was looking for someone who goes to church, he acted like I'd asked for a kidney or something.  It seemed pretty obvious he hadn't read my profile, part of my objection to POF....


----------



## NJDiva

NJDiva said:


> OMG I never thought of that! I do know that having to recreate my bedroom will be challenging...I LOVE the color purple (like you couldn't tell) so I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.



You should write to HGTV and get on that show where they Disney-fy your 
backyard!! Last one I saw they did a pirate backyard which was AWESOME but def geared towards kids. There was very little rum 
[/QUOTE]

See my goal is to have no yard. I would rather have small deck to just chill out on. I have no kids so there's no reason to have a yard. I would rather have just one room to have as a Disney room. my mom and I were talking about having a room where we did all of our craft/sewing in so that would be a good room to do it in. I'm thinking about having hidden Mickey's in my room though...how cool would that be!


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> A guy I knew from high school who is on facebook saw my profile on POF, back when I active on there, and he asked me out.  When I said I was looking for someone who goes to church, he acted like I'd asked for a kidney or something.  It seemed pretty obvious he hadn't read my profile, part of my objection to POF....



Nothing wrong with having standards and expectations - Life is too short!!   BTW lived in Lafayette prior to moving here!!!  Boiler Up!!!

E


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> See my goal is to have no yard. I would rather have small deck to just chill out on. I have no kids so there's no reason to have a yard. I would rather have just one room to have as a Disney room. my mom and I were talking about having a room where we did all of our craft/sewing in so that would be a good room to do it in. I'm thinking about having hidden Mickey's in my room though...how cool would that be!



Gotta have a deck!!!!  Go with the TREX decking so there is no maintanence Required!!!

E


----------



## POTCAddict

NJDiva said:


> You should write to HGTV and get on that show where they Disney-fy your
> backyard!! Last one I saw they did a pirate backyard which was AWESOME but def geared towards kids. There was very little rum



See my goal is to have no yard. I would rather have small deck to just chill out on. I have no kids so there's no reason to have a yard. I would rather have just one room to have as a Disney room. my mom and I were talking about having a room where we did all of our craft/sewing in so that would be a good room to do it in. I'm thinking about having hidden Mickey's in my room though...how cool would that be! [/QUOTE]

I'm with you on the deck. We have no yard and a big brick patio with flowers and lights strung up. It's fantastic and I've already had an awesome party but it was A LOT of work!! I love the hidden mickey idea! I love hidden mickeys!!! IF they even exist. I've never found one so I don't know for sure


----------



## POTCAddict

For some reason I can't quote you properly NJDiva!!! So sorry


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> For some reason I can't quote you properly NJDiva!!! So sorry



I don't think you're the only one. Maybe it's a DIS issue. You never know what our thread is going to do to this poor board.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TheBigE said:


> Nothing wrong with having standards and expectations - Life is too short!!   BTW lived in Lafayette prior to moving here!!!  Boiler Up!!!
> 
> E



Cool!  My Mom is a Purdue alum, I grew up/live just outside Bloomington, and I went to Butler for a couple of years before I joined the Navy; basically I can cheer for whomever I feel like at the moment


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> Cool!  My Mom is a Purdue alum, I grew up/live just outside Bloomington, and I went to Butler for a couple of years before I joined the Navy; basically I can cheer for whomever I feel like at the moment



Gotta cheer for The Bulldogs whenever you can....love the underdog!    12 years active duty for me in the Navy, there are some days I miss being out on the ocean.   

E


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> Wow you guys were up late for a school night!
> so there's a long weekend coming up, who has plans?


I'm planning to head up to New Hampshire for the weekend....but don't worry we are going to pack plenty of wine and snacks.


TheBigE said:


> Made it to ten posts and humpday is over on this side of the pond....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 4:15 here time for a tasty adult beverage.....
> 
> E


Now that looks like the perfect way to spend an afternoon


DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry about it.     While we've been around for awhile now and have a few inside jokes or references (Booty shaking vid's....Harems... Our Resident Trio of Tight Tipsy Tushes etc) or know what's been going on in people's lives....     We are still an EXTREMELY open and inviting group.
> 
> And the best part about it is that we all suffer from conversational ADD that it makes it extremely easy to just jump into the conversation without feeling like you need to catch up on everything said before you joined in.


I'm afraid to disclose which group I belong.


TheBigE said:


> So what is definition of tall guy?  According to wikipedia (I know not exactly the beacon of truth) the average height of US male is 5' 10.5".
> 
> So anything taller than that is tall??
> 
> E



I like guys at least 6 feet tall even though I am only 5'5''.  



I need to go and pack for the weekend. I am working a half day tomorrow then headed up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TheBigE said:


> Gotta cheer for The Bulldogs whenever you can....love the underdog!    12 years active duty for me in the Navy, there are some days I miss being out on the ocean.
> 
> E



Too funny, I did 12 years active duty myself; got out 3 years ago to be a stay at home Mom.  Managing to keep doing so despite a divorce, altough I do usually work a half day every week.  My stints of sea duty were a MSC ship that went from port to port in Europe and shore duty in England, so I can't exactly complain


----------



## ahoff

Nice picture, Erik.  Somewhere in old town?  I was working there at CERN.
Am up in Watkins Glen for the weekend, going to the Superball, a three day Phish concert.  Where I am sure it will both 5 o'clock and 4:20.  Will try to be back later.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> I don't know....Ginormous I guess.



 Wouldn't be the first time someone used that word to describe me.  



MICKEY88 said:


> once you hit a foot taller it becomes.
> 
> *Holy Freakin' WOW....How's the weather up there ??*



 "Gee!  You're tall!  Do you play basketball."

"...."




TheBigE said:


> Nothing wrong with having standards and expectations - Life is too short!!   BTW lived in Lafayette prior to moving here!!!  Boiler Up!!!
> 
> E



  Damn dude... you definately get around.  


   (Though I guess being Military,   it's kinda a given)



POTCAddict said:


> I'm with you on the deck. We have no yard and a big brick patio with flowers and lights strung up. It's fantastic and I've already had an awesome party but it was A LOT of work!! I love the hidden mickey idea! I love hidden mickeys!!! IF they even exist. I've never found one so I don't know for sure



Oh!   They exist.   I remember first learning of their existence in the early 90's.   My favorite back in the day was the snoozing mickey in the hillside in Splash.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think you're the only one. Maybe it's a DIS issue. You never know what our thread is going to do to this poor board.



  It's an extra quote closing tag in the replies that's screwing them up.


But definately... I think we may be one of the groups partially responsible for the DIS's flakey behavior.....  especially when we get on a roll like we did the Friday we opened this incarnation of the thread. 



ctnurse said:


> I'm afraid to disclose which group I belong.



  All of the above?


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> Now that looks like the perfect way to spend an afternoon
> 
> I'm afraid to disclose which group I belong.
> 
> I like guys at least 6 feet tall even though I am only 5'5''.
> 
> I need to go and pack for the weekend. I am working a half day tomorrow then headed up tomorrow afternoon.



There is an optimal height overall IMO, Tall enough to see over crowds, but not so tall that you end up hitting your head on ceiling fans!!!   For me, I don't know if I could date someone who is taller than me, just does not seem right...IDK.   Travel safe too many crazies on the road this weekend and enjoy the 4th.  



ahoff said:


> Nice picture, Erik.  Somewhere in old town?  I was working there at CERN.



Thanks, actually up near the Eaux Vives area on the Right Bank.   I tried to tour CERN (beings that I am kinda of a Science GeeK) and they said you need to sign up like 6 months in advance for tours.   So I am sure I will procrastinate and will not be able to find time to squeeze it in over the next couple of years.    



DIS_MERI said:


> Too funny, I did 12 years active duty myself; got out 3 years ago to be a stay at home Mom.  Managing to keep doing so despite a divorce, altough I do usually work a half day every week.  My stints of sea duty were a MSC ship that went from port to port in Europe and shore duty in England, so I can't exactly complain



Thank you for your service, and congrats on the Stay at Home Mom.   So you bounced around Europe, very nice and shore duty in England even better.  Sadly there are some nights up in Faislane Scotland with the British Navy that I do not remember...I believe I have been to Glasgow, at least I have a mug that says so.     Now I travel Europe for work, and it is different visiting these areas when you do not have a Curfew or Duty.!!!   




DCTooTall said:


> Damn dude... you definately get around.
> 
> (Though I guess being Military,   it's kinda a given)
> 
> 
> But definately... I think we may be one of the groups partially responsible for the DIS's flakey behavior.....  especially when we get on a roll like we did the Friday we opened this incarnation of the thread.



By get around, yes I have moved alot.  Left the Military to try and settle down (7 moves in 12 years), but then this opportunity came up and could not pass it up.   Very tough to move, hard to say where home is, probably Indiana since I have the most amount of time there over the last 15 years.   Most of my furntiure has stickers on it from several moves, pretty funny...I guess.   

The flakey behaviour is good, it is a nice relief at times.   Great thread and keep it rolling.   

So what is going on in 32 days?   Might be in the states, not sure yet.


----------



## TheBigE

Oh Yeah, it is Curry Night here in Swiss (if anyone is interested).....rumor has it that the local British Pub has a Curry Chef that comes in once a month and is pretty good.  So that is my exciting evening planned.  Reports to follow for those interested....BAHAHA   

E


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Oh Yeah, it is Curry Night here in Swiss (if anyone is interested).....rumor has it that the local British Pub has a Curry Chef that comes in once a month and is pretty good.  So that is my exciting evening planned.  Reports to follow for those interested....BAHAHA
> 
> E



I LOVE curry!!! Enjoy, you will find out how much I love to eat and drink if you stick around  It's too bad you don't remember Scotland. I spend 3 weeks there a couple of years back. I was there over the 4th of July and it was just another day. I ate alot of curry takeaway when I was there, and discovered my love for cider.


It's going to be a great weekend here! So I have to see a couple of PTs today ,finishing packing , hit the gym, and then I am going to be enjoying the long weekend.


I hope everyone stays safe!  I will be checking in.


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> I LOVE curry!!!   It's too bad you don't remember Scotland. I spend 3 weeks there a couple of years back. I was there over the 4th of July and it was just another day



I remember Scotland, loved Edinburgh.  Took the midnight ghost tour, very cool.   4th of July here will be a work day and I am not sure if anything special.  I will miss it, one of my fav. holidays!!


----------



## Mandyjg20

hi again guys!
what is everyones plans for the 4th?

TheBig E, what is Edinburgh like?  I want to go travel Europe so bad.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> hi again guys!
> what is everyones plans for the 4th?
> 
> TheBig E, what is Edinburgh like?  I want to go travel Europe so bad.



 back Mandy.   It's been awhile since we've seen you.


FYI,   it looks like we've got a meet planned at Hershey on July 30th.


----------



## TheBigE

Mandyjg20 said:


> hi again guys!
> what is everyones plans for the 4th?
> 
> TheBig E, what is Edinburgh like?  I want to go travel Europe so bad.




Edinburgh was nice, it was close to 14 years since I was there, young and foolsish and really did not appreciate it.   Going to go back here in a year, take some tours and play St Andrews I hope.   That is the plan at the moment

E


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> back Mandy.   It's been awhile since we've seen you.
> 
> 
> FYI,   it looks like we've got a meet planned at Hershey on July 30th.



Great!!  I will try to be there!  What time and do you have a special meeting place in Hershey?


----------



## Mandyjg20

TheBigE said:


> Edinburgh was nice, it was close to 14 years since I was there, young and foolsish and really did not appreciate it.   Going to go back here in a year, take some tours and play St Andrews I hope.   That is the plan at the moment
> 
> E



Keep me updated on the tour info!  So i know what to hit when I go in like 10 years, lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Great!!  I will try to be there!  What time and do you have a special meeting place in Hershey?



I'll probably make a post in a week or so with more info.

Basic plan so far is to try and meet up for rope drop.   Since it looks like I'm the point man on this meet,  I'll be giving my cell # to everyone who confirms they are going to help make sure everyone gets together.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mandyjg20 said:


> hi again guys!
> what is everyones plans for the 4th?
> 
> TheBig E, what is Edinburgh like?  I want to go travel Europe so bad.



Welcome back! I hope you can make it to the Hershey meet. 

I'm not planning anything big for the fourth. Fireworks, maybe a picnic, and lots of pool time...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I LOVE curry!!! Enjoy, you will find out how much I love to eat and drink if you stick around  It's too bad you don't remember Scotland. I spend 3 weeks there a couple of years back. I was there over the 4th of July and it was just another day. I ate alot of curry takeaway when I was there, and discovered my love for cider.
> 
> It's going to be a great weekend here! So I have to see a couple of PTs today ,finishing packing , hit the gym, and then I am going to be enjoying the long weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe!  I will be checking in.



Have a great trip and stay safe!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'll probably make a post in a week or so with more info.
> 
> Basic plan so far is to try and meet up for rope drop.   Since it looks like I'm the point man on this meet,  I'll be giving my cell # to everyone who confirms they are going to help make sure everyone gets together.



You just want an easier way to contact the harem.


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back! I hope you can make it to the Hershey meet.
> 
> I'm not planning anything big for the fourth. Fireworks, maybe a picnic, and lots of pool time...




I think we are going to Atlantic City for the weekend!  Fingers crossed 


Be safe ctnurse and have fun!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You just want an easier way to contact the harem.



 

  Would you like to be the point person?   I don't really care either way.  Considering i have the tickets for the people I pre-purchased them for,  I figured they needed my number so they could get their tickets.   If someone else wants to be the primary contact person for everybody else I have no objections.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Would you like to be the point person?   I don't really care either way.  Considering i have the tickets for the people I pre-purchased them for,  I figured they needed my number so they could get their tickets.   If someone else wants to be the primary contact person for everybody else I have no objections.



No thanks, you're doing a marvelous job!: Besides, even if you gave up the job for everyone else, you still get to be my point man. 

Thank goodness I didn't bring up Charlie's Angels... That was my next joke...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. No thanks, you're doing a marvelous job!: Besides, even if you gave up the job for everyone else, you still get to be my point man.
> 
> 2. Thank goodness I didn't bring up Charlie's Angels... That was my next joke...




1. True,   but since I'm your ride you wouldn't need to contact me to figure out where I am.  

2.  Hello s


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. True,   but since I'm your ride you wouldn't need to contact me to figure out where I am.
> 
> 2.  Hello s



Awww, but what if I feel like reaching out and touching someone...


----------



## TheBigE

I know most of America is just coming online now, but did you all see that the Dateline to Catch a Predator Host was caught in a Sting (cheating I guess).   

Sorta funny ha ha.   Good read over your morning coffee....

E


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> I know most of America is just coming online now, but did you all see that the Dateline to Catch a Predator Host was caught in a Sting (cheating I guess).
> 
> Sorta funny ha ha.   Good read over your morning coffee....
> 
> E



Yeah, that's terrible (and ironic). I saw something about it on my FB.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awww, but what if I feel like reaching out and touching someone...



  Just remember the difference between a Good touch and a Bad Touch 



TheBigE said:


> I know most of America is just coming online now, but did you all see that the Dateline to Catch a Predator Host was caught in a Sting (cheating I guess).
> 
> Sorta funny ha ha.   Good read over your morning coffee....
> 
> E




now that's just funny.     That would teach him to go to a chatroom and try and pick up a 13yr old.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just remember the difference between a Good touch and a Bad Touch
> 
> 
> now that's just funny.     That would teach him to go to a chatroom and try and pick up a 13yr old.



It won't let me load the movie.  Oh well. If I want to touch someone, I probably won't need my darn phone anyway.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Just remember the difference between a Good touch and a Bad Touch



Umm err....ahh...awkward moment!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Umm err....ahh...awkward moment!!



Yeah, sorry about that...I kind of have to agree. So, are you having curry yet?


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, sorry about that...I kind of have to agree. So, are you having curry yet?



That is okay, we are all adults here (at least we slept in a Holiday Inn Select Last Night..bahahah)  

Curry is at 8:00 pm here - another 3.5 hours from now.     I am just hoped up on coffee already from the days work. 

 If I could only post from my phone to here like FB, you all could rate the Curry.  HEHE


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> That is okay, we are all adults here (at least we slept in a Holiday Inn Select Last Night..bahahah)
> 
> Curry is at 8:00 pm here - another 3.5 hours from now.     I am just hoped up on coffee already from the days work.
> 
> If I could only post from my phone to here like FB, you all could rate the Curry.  HEHE



You are seven hours ahead of me. 

I do most of my posting to the DIS from my phone. It can be a pain, which is why my multi-quoting is limited. And I wish we could rate the curry, but it probably wouldn't be the same without being there actually eating it.


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You are seven hours ahead of me.
> 
> I do most of my posting to the DIS from my phone. It can be a pain, which is why my multi-quoting is limited. And I wish we could rate the curry, but it probably wouldn't be the same without being there actually eating it.



Yeah, if you are CST then 7 hours is correct.   Wrecks havoc on my body when I come back to the states.

I will try posting from my phone and see, I am always up for an abuse of technology.   

Work day is finished here, everyone enjoy their work day!!   I am at the end of the day, and can't really say it is much different the beginning of the day.


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, that's terrible (and ironic). I saw something about it on my FB.



That is terrible!! 
You know for whatever reason I like that show tho.  I think its disgusting what the guys are doing, but how they react when caught is pretty hilarious sometimes.  Why do they always want water??


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You just want an easier way to contact the harem.



unless they call him, giving out his number doesn't provide an easier way to contact the harem.

I might have to be back up point person, since he will obviously be distracted that day


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mandyjg20 said:


> That is terrible!!
> You know for whatever reason I like that show tho.  I think its disgusting what the guys are doing, but how they react when caught is pretty hilarious sometimes.  Why do they always want water??



I've never seen the show. That water thing does sound kind of strange though.  Maybe all that cheating makes them parched??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> unless they call him, giving out his number doesn't provide an easier way to contact the harem.
> 
> I might have to be back up point person, since he will obviously be distracted that day



Good idea. You should always be prepared. I know this from being a girl scout.


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> unless they call him, giving out his number doesn't provide an easier way to contact the harem.
> 
> I might have to be back up point person, since he will obviously be distracted that day



The key to a good backup is to make the primary think they are in charge when in reality it is just a figured head.  I learned that in the military. 

Just saying....


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> The key to a good backup is to make the primary think they are in charge when in reality it is just a figured head.  I learned that in the military.
> 
> Just saying....



but a smart backup, manages to get the point man to do all the work..

ahh, you missed the early conversations on this,

there is a contest to see who wins the Prince { DC}

the Pyrate gets the rest of the ladies..

Since DC, doesn't ride the kissing tower, I'm also his stunt double for that ride,

SO he can actually be in charge, I still come out way ahead....


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> but a smart backup, manages to get the point man to do all the work..
> 
> ahh, you missed the early conversations on this,
> 
> there is a contest to see who wins the Prince { DC}
> 
> the Pyrate gets the rest of the ladies..
> 
> Since DC, doesn't ride the kissing tower, I'm also his stunt double for that ride,
> 
> SO he can actually be in charge, I still come out way ahead....



All solid points.   We got a pool or something on this running??  Vegas have odds yet?  Thanks for filling me in!!  (I gotta show up earlier to party). 

Overall the Kissing tower thing.....that is a Varsity level plan, really no JV work here.


----------



## TheBigE

So what is consensus opinion...shirt tucked in or out.  Shorts and a collared dress shirt.  I am kinda for untucked myself.....end of random thought.


----------



## MyMuse

Good morning...or afternoon since it is 10 minutes past. 


Today is my TGIF! (no workie on Fridays for the summer) 


I've been to England and Italy, one of these days, I'll get back to Europe. I want to visit Germany & Austria, top of my list. 


And, I have never moved in my life.   Well, technically, my parents did but I was sent away for a few days and my 'rents did all the work. I wouldn't have any idea of where to start! There's ALOT of stuff in this house. 

and today will start 4 days off - fireworks Friday night and BBQ on Monday with waaaay too much yardwork, laundry, housework and paperwork in between.   


Hope everyone else is doing A-OK


----------



## POTCAddict

I really don't think I know what I'm getting into for this Hershey meet. This is what I get for just jumping in! What Harem?? I'm not being in a Harem unless I get a cool Jasmine outfit. And what is a kissing tower? I thought Hershey was a theme park? Is it like the TOT except with kissing? Oh and NEVER tuck your shirt in E! Unless you're in a suit.


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I really don't think I know what I'm getting into for this Hershey meet. This is what I get for just jumping in! What Harem?? I'm not being in a Harem unless I get a cool Jasmine outfit. And what is a kissing tower? I thought Hershey was a theme park? Is it like the TOT except with kissing? Oh and NEVER tuck your shirt in E! Unless you're in a suit.



just stick with the Pyrate and you'll be OK..

Hmm skip the harem, You really want a sexxy pirate costume..
I'll even supply the costume if yuou join my crew..
this is the kissing tower, on  a clear day you can see the TMI cooling towers from the top..

hmm on the shirt issue, OK, I'm going to untuck mine, but if I get called into the bosses office I'm blaming you  


http://www.hersheypark.com/rides/detail.php?id=21&Submit2.x=32&Submit2.y=5


----------



## POTCAddict

Don't be ridiculous! I already have a pirate outfit.


----------



## TheBigE

You know from name I expected so much more from Kissing Tower


----------



## ctnurse

I am done with work and on my way to get DS.  Can't wait to be sitting with a glass of wine with no cares in the world


I hope everyone has a great weekend and please stay safe


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> Don't be ridiculous! I already have a pirate outfit.



have you ever been to the PA REn FAirre ?? some great pirates there..


----------



## POTCAddict

Congrats to you ladies starting your weekend!! Enjoy your rest and have 
fun!


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> You know from name I expected so much more from Kissing Tower



there is so much more, if you ride with the right person..especially at night


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> have you ever been to the PA REn FAirre ?? some great pirates there..



I haven't! My friends and I always say we'll go but we never do...


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I haven't! My friends and I always say we'll go but we never do...



DC and I have discussed having a meet there this season, so keep in touch


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> So what is consensus opinion...shirt tucked in or out.  Shorts and a collared dress shirt.  I am kinda for untucked myself.....end of random thought.



untucked is hot!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> untucked is hot!



I guess I'm old school, untucked is right up there with wearing pajamas out in public


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I guess I'm old school, untucked is right up there with wearing pajamas out in public



ok if you have the body to pull off the untucked look then do it. some guys need to tuck their shirts because they just look sloppy. but if you have the right body and the right shirt (not 8 inches of gut and a shirt that's 2 sizes too small) then yeah, untucked it is. but it can't be wrinkled either if your going to be untucked. in order to carry the look, it's got to look neat.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> How is it that I am able to get people excited about Disney?. . .lol.  Apparently whatever it is I am good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I already knew DC was tall, I think I also knew the bartender/painter was tall, but both over 6 feet tall?  Wow. . .lol.


Yeah, we can wear our highest heels and still not tower over them.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TheBigE said:


> Only 7 more post to go until I am free!!



Please don't.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> ... I have to come up with an "adult" looking room with a Disney twist to it.


 Oh the possibilities!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It won't let me load the movie.  Oh well. If I want to touch someone, I probably won't need my darn phone anyway.



   You should watch it.   It's such a classic song/video.  



TheBigE said:


> Umm err....ahh...awkward moment!!



  Welcome to the SSC...  where nothing is taboo.   



MICKEY88 said:


> unless they call him, giving out his number doesn't provide an easier way to contact the harem.
> 
> I might have to be back up point person, since he will obviously be distracted that day



  I dunno.   I almost expect the  to be even more distracted with his camera.



MICKEY88 said:


> but a smart backup, manages to get the point man to do all the work..
> 
> ahh, you missed the early conversations on this,
> 
> there is a contest to see who wins the Prince { DC}
> 
> the Pyrate gets the rest of the ladies..
> 
> Since DC, doesn't ride the kissing tower, I'm also his stunt double for that ride,
> 
> SO he can actually be in charge, I still come out way ahead....



       The  is just jealous.   



TheBigE said:


> So what is consensus opinion...shirt tucked in or out.  Shorts and a collared dress shirt.  I am kinda for untucked myself.....end of random thought.



For me?  Easy.  Untucked. 

  The biggest reason why (besides ease and comfort) for me is actually a practical reason.   Because I'm so tall and skinny (though sadly my lack of gym visits lately has started to change that a bit) it's hard for me to find shirts long enough to tuck without immediately becoming untucked the minute I sit down.     Large-Tall shirts sometimes work,  but they aren't always easy to find in more casual clothing.   XL shirts work,   but often they are so big that it almost looks like a tent on me,   so I tend to get a lot of Large shirts which don't swallow me,   but end up only coming down to just below the belt-line.


  Seriously...  there comes a point that being tall just kinda sucks.   Between the problem finding shirts and shoes that fit,   or pants that aren't high-waters.....  not to mention cars that I fit in or avoiding evil decapitation devices (aka...ceiling fans)... or having to do the limbo in a hotel shower to wash my hair....     Sometimes you start to wonder if it's worth it.  



POTCAddict said:


> I really don't think I know what I'm getting into for this Hershey meet. This is what I get for just jumping in! What Harem?? I'm not being in a Harem unless I get a cool Jasmine outfit. And what is a kissing tower? I thought Hershey was a theme park? Is it like the TOT except with kissing? Oh and NEVER tuck your shirt in E! Unless you're in a suit.



    While I'm not opposed to Jasmine outfits being worn while at Hershey,   I'm not sure it's really required.     As for the Harem comments,   You can thank/blame Darcy for that.   She pretty much started the rumors of a harem when I was down in Florida back in March.

And the Kissing tower is basically a slowly rotating observation tower ride at Hershey Park.    Definately not a Thrill Ride.  (Though  I guess you could find a way to get a nice thrill while riding it....    )

 And Hersheypark is an Amusement park located in Hershey PA,  which is named after the same guy who Founded Hershey Chocolate.



TheBigE said:


> You know from name I expected so much more from Kissing Tower



  It has little Hershey Kiss shaped windows.   That's gotta count for something.  



MICKEY88 said:


> there is so much more, if you ride with the right person..especially at night


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You should watch it.   It's such a classic song/video.



omg. the bloodhound gang. i haven't heard them in forever. crack me up!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok if you have the body to pull off the untucked look then do it. some guys need to tuck their shirts because they just look sloppy. but if you have the right body and the right shirt (not 8 inches of gut and a shirt that's 2 sizes too small) then yeah, untucked it is. but it can't be wrinkled either if your going to be untucked. in order to carry the look, it's got to look neat.



it's still a generational way of thinking, unless a man's shirt is cut straight to be worn out, it looks silly untucked..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> omg. the bloodhound gang. i haven't heard them in forever. crack me up!!!



   The classics never get old.   



MICKEY88 said:


> it's still a generational way of thinking, unless a man's shirt is cut straight to be worn out, it looks silly untucked..




True...  but most non-dressy shirts are cut straight.    Once you get into the dressy shirt territory,  then things obviously get a bit less clear on how it's expected to be worn.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall;41674772 1. I dunno.   I almost expect the pirate: to be even more distracted with his camera.

:rotfl2:      2. The pirate: is just jealous.   ;)
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1.
> the camera is not a distraction, I can shoot from the hip and still get my shot, it is however a great tool for collecting incriminationg evidence.
> 
> 2.  Jealous..LOL
> 
> I'm the one trying to build your harem, I'm sure these young princesses are all very nice..
> 
> the Pyrate  has no interest in young, or nice..


----------



## NJDiva

OMG I'm done! I taught a class this morning and I am fried.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.
> the camera is not a distraction, I can shoot from the hip and still get my shot, it is however a great tool for collecting incriminationg evidence.
> 
> 2.  Jealous..LOL
> 
> I'm the one trying to build your harem, I'm sure these young princesses are all very nice..
> 
> the Pyrate  has no interest in young, or nice..



1.  I'm not saying the camera itself is a distraction.  But you would likely be distracted using it to take pictures of all the beautiful scenery available with our group.

Hmmmm...  though that does remind me....     Anybody planning on partaking in the water park section of Hershey?   Or are we going to stick with the coasters and more traditional park rides?

2.    I'm still going to deny the existence of a Harem.   Officially it does not exist.  Harems aren't exactly legal or looked upon nicely by people,  so I don't want to risk any trouble or problems for me or any of my....."friends".


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, not going to multiquote because I am way too tired. . .lol.

As for the tucked/untucked thing. . .If you are wearing a tee or polo, please don't tuck.  If you are wearing a shirt from Tommy Bahama, don't tuck.  If you are wearing a dress shirt, it is designed to be tucked in.  Please tuck and belt.  Proper ironed slacks too. . .thanks. . .k, bye. . .

As for DC's Harem. . .I am probably the only witness other than the girls, and they will probably deny so ya know. . .just saying. . .lol.


----------



## TheBigE

CoasterAddict said:


> Please don't.



Too Late...went screaming by that number and I am free...


----------



## TheBigE

Final decision is untucked.   Although I agree with Old School thought of tucking, but cargo shorts and flip flops just felt right to go untucked.   Furthermore, most everyone was there just from work, so many suits and such.   I had compliments on how relaxed I looked.  

In the end I agree with DC, while I am not as tall, having a shirt tucked in can be a pain as it can come untucked easily and just not as comfortable (moreover if you are in suit all day, nice to relax).   Hard to find the right XL Tall shirt also, some end up being made by Abdul the Tent Maker...what the heck am I going to do with the rest of the cloth.  

So it was a comfort decison more than anything. 

Food was pretty good tasted way much better than it looks!! HA






All from this end of the pond, hitting the sack. 

E


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm not saying the camera itself is a distraction.  But you would likely be distracted using it to take pictures of all the beautiful scenery available with our group.
> 
> Hmmmm...  though that does remind me....     Anybody planning on partaking in the water park section of Hershey?   Or are we going to stick with the coasters and more traditional park rides?
> 
> 2.    I'm still going to deny the existence of a Harem.   Officially it does not exist.  Harems aren't exactly legal or looked upon nicely by people,  so I don't want to risk any trouble or problems for me or any of my....."friends".



1. I didn't even know there was a waterpark section. But I was already planning on bringing a bathing suit so I'm ready either way. 

2. *raises eyebrow*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Final decision is untucked.   Although I agree with Old School thought of tucking, but cargo shorts and flip flops just felt right to go untucked.   Furthermore, most everyone was there just from work, so many suits and such.   I had compliments on how relaxed I looked.
> 
> In the end I agree with DC, while I am not as tall, having a shirt tucked in can be a pain as it can come untucked easily and just not as comfortable (moreover if you are in suit all day, nice to relax).   Hard to find the right XL Tall shirt also, some end up being made by Abdul the Tent Maker...what the heck am I going to do with the rest of the cloth.
> 
> So it was a comfort decison more than anything.
> 
> Food was pretty good tasted way much better than it looks!! HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from this end of the pond, hitting the sack.
> 
> E



 Untucked is a safe bet anytime you can complete the outfit with flip flops/sandals.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello chatty Thursday!  Not my day for being able to keep up....although I've complete Operation Itchy Arm (ie, going to the VA hospital for allergy shots), so I do have 2 seconds to post.  I've now added in a pool visit for the kids at the semi-local pool-with-a-slide (hey, I live in hick-ville, it's a big deal....) for tomorrow, so I may not be around much.  Having a fantastic time being able to actually see my bestie in person, but it is going to suck when they finish their move in August and I don't get to see her without an 8+ hour drive (although, she will be *way* closer than when she was Corpus Christi).  I'll check back in when I can.  Hope everyone has a fantastic 4th of July weekend


----------



## CoasterAddict

TheBigE said:


> Too Late...went screaming by that number and I am free...


Yes, but you didn't do it by posting 7 or 8 things that were *only* vapid countdown posts. For that, I thank you. This thread generates enough actual messages to read through (especially after being consumed with work for a couple of days)


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I didn't even know there was a waterpark section. But I was already planning on bringing a bathing suit so I'm ready either way.
> 
> 2. *raises eyebrow*



1.  Yup....  it's the "Boardwalk" which closes around 8pm.  It's only been added over the past couple years.    They have a couple slides,  a big water play tower (geared more towards the younger crowd),   a wave pool,  and a lazy river.      to be honest,   I've never done anything in the area since it's either too crowded for my tastes,   or I'm just there (and dressed) to enjoy the regular park attractions.

2.       Though....  I do recall someone mentioning the possibility of a mud wrestling competition.....


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, but you didn't do it by posting 7 or 8 things that were *only* vapid countdown posts. For that, I thank you. This thread generates enough actual messages to read through (especially after being consumed with work for a couple of days)





   2,152 posts!!      




    Even our countdown posts in this thread are likely to take a life of their own and generate a few posts on it's own joking about it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Yup....  it's the "Boardwalk" which closes around 8pm.  It's only been added over the past couple years.    They have a couple slides,  a big water play tower (geared more towards the younger crowd),   a wave pool,  and a lazy river.      to be honest,   I've never done anything in the area since it's either too crowded for my tastes,   or I'm just there (and dressed) to enjoy the regular park attractions.
> 
> 2.       Though....  I do recall someone mentioning the possibility of a mud wrestling competition.....



Oh, someone definitely mentioned mud wrestling. I believe his name began with a D and ended with a C... I just said you had to also supply showers. And then the conversation made it's way to the gutter from there.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.Please tuck and belt.  Proper ironed slacks too. . .thanks. . .k, bye. . .
> 
> 2.As for DC's Harem. . .I am probably the only witness other than the girls, and they will probably deny so ya know. . .just saying. . .lol.



 1.Pyrates don't iron.. the closest we come to that is leg irons, and that is NOT by choice

2.this time there will be proper photo evidence..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2,152 posts!!
> 
> 
> Even our countdown posts in this thread are likely to take a life of their own and generate a few posts on it's own joking about it.



Woo hoo!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm not saying the camera itself is a distraction.  But you would likely be distracted using it to take pictures of all the beautiful scenery available with our group.



nope, no distraction, I'm used to hanging with groups of beautiful women, as I stated before I can shoot without bringing the camera up to my face, so You never know when your about to be shot.., the shots aren't perfectly framed but a very high percentage are good enough


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone! 

I missed you all so much.  Well, Im back from Orlando. I can't believe I drove there and back alone... damn, will never do that again.

It was probably the first time in my life I went to Orlando and not visit Disney... overall, everything was really nice and I feel like Im a little more at ease and ready to move forward.   

Anyway... what did I miss??  any engagements, pregnancies while I was away??  

Im ready for July 30th...   and for Sept/Oct at WDW.  I need some Disney in my life...


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I missed you all so much.  Well, Im back from Orlando. I can't believe I drove there and back alone... damn, will never do that again.
> 
> It was probably the first time in my life I went to Orlando and not visit Disney... overall, everything was really nice and I feel like Im a little more at ease and ready to move forward.
> 
> Anyway... what did I miss??  any engagements, pregnancies while I was away??
> 
> Im ready for July 30th...   and for Sept/Oct at WDW.  I need some Disney in my life...



welcome back, glad you had a safe trip


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I missed you all so much.  Well, Im back from Orlando. I can't believe I drove there and back alone... damn, will never do that again.
> It was probably the first time in my life I went to Orlando and not visit Disney... overall, everything was really nice and I feel like Im a little more at ease and ready to move forward.
> Anyway... what did I miss??  any engagements, pregnancies while I was away??  :rotfl
> Im ready for July 30th...   and for Sept/Oct at WDW.  I need some Disney in my life...



Welcome back! Just the usual random conversation going on around here.  Looking forward to hanging out with you a month from today!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh, someone definitely mentioned mud wrestling. I believe his name began with a D and ended with a C... I just said you had to also supply showers. And then the conversation made it's way to the gutter from there.



Starts with D... and ends with C....   hmmmmm....  Doc?    Dunc?      Can't think of many people with a name that starts with D and ends with C.  

Oh!   And what's wrong with a gutter conversation?  they can be so much fun.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Woo hoo!!



2,153!!   





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I missed you all so much.  Well, Im back from Orlando. I can't believe I drove there and back alone... damn, will never do that again.
> 
> It was probably the first time in my life I went to Orlando and not visit Disney... overall, everything was really nice and I feel like Im a little more at ease and ready to move forward.
> 
> Anyway... what did I miss??  any engagements, pregnancies while I was away??
> 
> Im ready for July 30th...   and for Sept/Oct at WDW.  I need some Disney in my life...



 back!  We missed you too.

  As Louisa said,   pretty much more of the same.


----------



## CoasterAddict

In 19 days. 

My mother is looking for a condo, ready to actually buy one, and wants some moral support. But heck, we can't look at real estate *all* day, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> In 19 days.
> 
> My mother is looking for a condo, ready to actually buy one, and wants some moral support. But heck, we can't look at real estate *all* day, right?



Wow...  so Disney in 19 days,   and then Knoebels/Hershey about 10 after that.


You are gonna be busy.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Wow...  so Disney in 19 days,   and then Knoebels/Hershey about 10 after that.
> 
> 
> You are gonna be busy.



Yeah, and I thought I was going to have a quiet summer. Hm, maybe August.

(And no, I'm not complaining. Although if I'd known I'd be back so soon I probably would have renewed the AP before the prices went up. Oh well.)


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, I have been MIA the past couple days just busy with quarter end work (I work in finance, so this is my busy time), plus juggling summer stuff!  Hope all is well, in 1 week I will be finishing packing for disney.  I am surprising DD7 monday I think, so excited.  She is at a slumber party tonight


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I have been MIA the past couple days just busy with quarter end work (I work in finance, so this is my busy time), plus juggling summer stuff!  Hope all is well, in 1 week I will be finishing packing for disney.  I am surprising DD7 monday I think, so excited.  She is at a slumber party tonight



Does that mean we get to all have our own slumber party tonight?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I have been MIA the past couple days just busy with quarter end work (I work in finance, so this is my busy time), plus juggling summer stuff!  Hope all is well, in 1 week I will be finishing packing for disney.  I am surprising DD7 monday I think, so excited.  She is at a slumber party tonight



Hey! I was wondering where you were... If you're going to Disney in a week, how come you don't have a ticker. Am I just completely blinding missing it??? Your daughter is going to be so excited. I remember when Missy surprised her kids. It would be so hard for me to keep such a big secret. I'd probably look like the cheshire cat.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean we get to all have our own slumber party tonight?



LOL, isn't that happening in late July???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean we get to all have our own slumber party tonight?



ummm, haven't you been up like 24 hours straight minus one short nap?

you'd fall asleep before we even got to the pillow fight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, isn't that happening in late July???


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, isn't that happening in late July???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


>



Wow! Four thumbs up! Where have you been hiding all those extra digits?


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey! I was wondering where you were... If you're going to Disney in a week, how come you don't have a ticker. Am I just completely blinding missing it??? Your daughter is going to be so excited. I remember when Missy surprised her kids. It would be so hard for me to keep such a big secret. I'd probably look like the cheshire cat.



LOL, on the ticker, I just didn't make one cuz I kind of made these trip plans on a major whim (which is odd for me, I am a planning type)!!  My daughter will be thrilled, I made the mistake of teaching her how to play hooky from school this year so I am surprising her with a "Playing Hooky at Disney" trip.  I plan to pretend to call in sick to work.  Does this make me a bad parent???


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, on the ticker, I just didn't make one cuz I kind of made these trip plans on a major whim (which is odd for me, I am a planning type)!!  My daughter will be thrilled, I made the mistake of teaching her how to play hooky from school this year so I am surprising her with a "Playing Hooky at Disney" trip.  I plan to pretend to call in sick so work.  Does this make me a bad parent???



not sure if it makes you a bad parent, but it does make you a naughty girl.

I like that


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow! Four thumbs up! Where have you been hiding all those extra digits?



umm aren't you a teacher... not math I hope...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> umm aren't you a teacher... not math I hope...



You beat me to this comment!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> LOL, isn't that happening in late July???







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm, haven't you been up like 24 hours straight minus one short nap?
> 
> you'd fall asleep before we even got to the pillow fight.



Yes,  I've been awake for over 24hrs...  minus the short nap.   

But the funny thing about insomnia....   You can get away with being awake for quite awhile,  especcially when busy.   The only downside is I'll end up comatose for awhile when i finally do manage to pass out.


And don't worry....  I'd make sure I was there for the pillow fight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow! Four thumbs up! Where have you been hiding all those extra digits?



Hey, I miscounted! That's only three thumbs.  I swear I haven't had THAT much wine tonight...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> You beat me to this comment!



sorry


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> umm aren't you a teacher... not math I hope...





taramoz said:


> You beat me to this comment!



Yeah, just caught that...but:

1) I teach language arts.

2) I don't drink while at work.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, just caught that...but:
> 
> 1) I teach language arts.
> 
> 2) I don't drink while at work.



1) Explains the bad math...

2)  Too bad...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> You beat me to this comment!



Just remember that it's not a race.  It's all good as long as everyone get's there.


----------



## taramoz

I can't spell...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> 1) Explains the bad math...
> 
> 2)  Too bad...



It would probably ratchet up the "entertaining" factor of my school day.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It would probably ratchet up the "entertaining" factor of my school day.



Better you drinking at school than them...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I can't spell...



Thanks.  I feel better...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Better you drinking at school than them...



See? That's a valid point.  No one thinks of that when they say, "No, you can't have a shot of Jager between classes."


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> See? That's a valid point.  No one thinks of that when they say, "No, you can't have a shot of Jager between classes."



that leaves so many other options.. during class... more than a shot.. etc...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> See? That's a valid point.  No one thinks of that when they say, "No, you can't have a shot of Jager between classes."



LOL, I am here to provide a new perspective.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> In 19 days.
> 
> My mother is looking for a condo, ready to actually buy one, and wants some moral support. But heck, we can't look at real estate *all* day, right?



I'm with ya!! I'm there in 14 days (just a quick visit but still...) debating on which park I should start at, realistically I may only get to one park but hey...that's not all bad..


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> I'm with ya!! I'm there in 14 days (just a quick visit but still...) debating on which park I should start at, realistically I may only get to one park but hey...that's not all bad..



Well, shoot. I'll just miss you.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, shoot. I'll just miss you.



yeah I'm only going to be at the park Friday and DTD Thursday night and Sunday night.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> that leaves so many other options.. during class... more than a shot.. etc...



Options are good!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> that leaves so many other options.. during class... more than a shot.. etc...





taramoz said:


> Options are good!



You guys are trying to corrupt me. Meanwhile, what kind of example are you setting? Are you drinking out of a hip flask at work?


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I can't spell...



I can't spell either! And everything I write is like a nursing note....I need to try to write complete sentences.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are trying to corrupt me. Meanwhile, what kind of example are you setting? Are you drinking out of a hip flask at work?



OK, I will confess, drinking at work is also frowned upon in banking!  But I do like to try to corrupt!  It's my evil side


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I can't spell either! And everything I write is like a nursing note....I need to try to write complete sentences.



On top of bad spelling, I also have terrible handwriting, back in my olden days I had a teacher give me an F on a paper cuz he didn't want to try to figure out what I had written!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I can't spell either! And everything I write is like a nursing note....I need to try to write complete sentences.





taramoz said:


> OK, I will confess, drinking at work is also frowned upon in banking!  But I do like to try to corrupt!  It's my evil side



I'll spell for you all and you can add for me. It'll be a perfect relationship...


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> On top of bad spelling, I also have terrible handwriting, back in my olden days I had a teacher give me an F on a paper cuz he didn't want to try to figure out what I had written!



See I can spell very well...it was kinda beaten into me when I was young....now history...yeah I suck at that!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> OK, I will confess, drinking at work is also frowned upon in banking!  But I do like to try to corrupt!  It's my evil side



Good thing my weekend job doesn't frown upon it


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> On top of bad spelling, I also have terrible handwriting, back in my olden days I had a teacher give me an F on a paper cuz he didn't want to try to figure out what I had written!



Your olden days? Is that when we had to walk uphill both ways to school in the snow?? 


Seriously, awesome use of words.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> On top of bad spelling, I also have terrible handwriting, back in my olden days I had a teacher give me an F on a paper cuz he didn't want to try to figure out what I had written!



I wonder how any of us can function?????


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Your olden days? Is that when we had to walk uphill both ways to school in the snow??
> 
> 
> Seriously, awesome use of words.



I literally laughed out loud at this!!!  It was rough back then, you youngin's have it so well...



NJDiva said:


> See I can spell very well...it was kinda beaten into me when I was young....now history...yeah I suck at that!



Ok, we are now hitting all of my weaknesses, history was not my thing.  Just stick to math or science and I am ok.  YIKES, I am a mess!!




ctnurse said:


> Good thing my weekend job doesn't frown upon it



I need your weekend job, this weekend I have to work all weekend, including the holiday.  ICK.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> See I can spell very well...it was kinda beaten into me when I was young....now history...yeah I suck at that!



Looks like we all have a weakness. But on the up side, if we all got together, I bet we'd have one h**l of a trivial pursuit team.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Looks like we all have a weakness. But on the up side, if we all got together, I bet we'd have one h**l of a trivial pursuit team.



This is a very good way of looking at it!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Looks like we all have a weakness. But on the up side, if we all got together, I bet we'd have one h**l of a trivial pursuit team.



If it's the right version of Trivial Pursuit I'm formidable.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.Pyrates don't iron.. the closest we come to that is leg irons, and that is NOT by choice
> 
> 2.this time there will be proper photo evidence..



They don't do laundry either. . .for the most part, so I suggest a laundry service that will iron your pants. . .(though I don't recall actually seeing wrinkles)  

And thank youi for proper photo evidence.   I did not have a camera except for my phone and it was giving me fits.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are trying to corrupt me. Meanwhile, what kind of example are you setting? Are you drinking out of a hip flask at work?



I'm a Pyrate, it's what I do..I corrupt I  drink..

in spite of that my nieces would tell you I'm the cool Uncle...

I gave my niece a sword for her 13th Birthday...LOL

a flask, why would you think I have a flask...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> They don't do laundry either. . .for the most part, so I suggest a laundry service that will iron your pants. . .(though I don't recall actually seeing wrinkles)
> 
> And thank youi for proper photo evidence.   I did not have a camera except for my phone and it was giving me fits.



I'm a frugal Pyrate, I never pay anyone to do something I am capable of doing


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll spell for you all and you can add for me. It'll be a perfect relationship...



I can spell and do math.. what will you do for me..??


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> . .(though I don't recall actually seeing wrinkles)
> .



ya didn't look very closely at my face did you..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

it figures, I have the next 4 days off and can play all night , so no one is here..


----------



## Wasre

MICKEY88 said:


> ya didn't look very closely at my face did you..LOL




Were those your brown pants?


----------



## MICKEY88

Wasre said:


> Were those your brown pants?



???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wasre

MICKEY88 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????



Durn Pyrates....Don't even get Pyrate jokes.


----------



## MICKEY88

Wasre said:


> Durn Pyrates....Don't even get Pyrate jokes.



sorry,  Ijust don't get it, maybe I've had too much rum


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> omg. the bloodhound gang. i haven't heard them in forever. crack me up!!!



OMG!!!!!  Knock the dust of off that memory.  I am so on Google today to find some old episodes.   Classics never die!!

May even dig us some Electric Company episodes along the way. 



DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm not saying the camera itself is a distraction.  But you would likely be distracted using it to take pictures of all the beautiful scenery available with our group.
> 
> Hmmmm...  though that does remind me....     Anybody planning on partaking in the water park section of Hershey?   Or are we going to stick with the coasters and more traditional park rides?
> 
> 2.    I'm still going to deny the existence of a Harem.   Officially it does not exist.  Harems aren't exactly legal or looked upon nicely by people,  so I don't want to risk any trouble or problems for me or any of my....."friends".



Pictures - Be very very careful, never know where they are going to end up and could possible end a presidential run very early.   Just trying to help and keep you options open in life.   

Harem - Well if you are going to take pictures and ruin a presidential run, then I say go for the harem as well,  why not.  In the end you could always move to Utah.   There is a strong Disney following there too.   Seems like a win win....go for the life change.   I think Dr Phil would agree with me.   




taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I have been MIA the past couple days just busy with quarter end work (I work in finance, so this is my busy time), plus juggling summer stuff!  Hope all is well, in 1 week I will be finishing packing for disney.  I am surprising DD7 monday I think, so excited.  She is at a slumber party tonight




Kewl.  One of my best memories was when my parents surprised my brother and I with a trip to DL.   It was Christmas (I think I was about 10) and we both came down to see what Santa had left us, and he had brought us Suitcases.   What a disappointment to a 10 yr old kid.  So begrudgingly we went through our suitcases and found a poem that my mom had written, and said we were "leaving our Wyoming House to visit a California Mouse"   Still have the poem.   So this will be a memory your DD will have for her life. 



DCTooTall said:


> Yes,  I've been awake for over 24hrs...  minus the short nap.
> 
> But the funny thing about insomnia....   You can get away with being awake for quite awhile,  especcially when busy.   The only downside is I'll end up comatose for awhile when i finally do manage to pass out.
> 
> 
> And don't worry....  I'd make sure I was there for the pillow fight.




For some reason lately,.I am tired all day until I lie down to sleep and then BAM wide awake.   Tylenol PM seem to help at times.   Very annoying though.

I would say the Pillow fight is where the Camera needs to come in....I am just trying to be practical.  Moreover, perhaps the Mud Wrestling too would be a good place for camera.   Although, I like jello wrestling better.   To each their own...



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey, I miscounted! That's only three thumbs.  I swear I haven't had THAT much wine tonight...



Regardless, have another glass until you see the correct numbers of thumbs.  Trust me it is a full proof plan.  



NJDiva said:


> I'm with ya!! I'm there in 14 days (just a quick visit but still...) debating on which park I should start at, realistically I may only get to one park but hey...that's not all bad..



For me the rule is ALWAYS MK.   Tradition to start there, and I am a man of tradition.   Have to take the boat over too, sorry just the way it is.  



taramoz said:


> I literally laughed out loud at this!!!  It was rough back then, you youngin's have it so well...
> 
> Ok, we are now hitting all of my weaknesses, history was not my thing.  Just stick to math or science and I am ok.  YIKES, I am a mess!!
> 
> I need your weekend job, this weekend I have to work all weekend, including the holiday.  ICK.



Sorry ya gotta work on the Holiday Weekend.  Bummer.    Math/Science have a definite answer and are easier to comprehend than History at times.  JMHO.   



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm a Pyrate, it's what I do..I corrupt I  drink..
> 
> in spite of that my nieces would tell you I'm the cool Uncle...
> 
> I gave my niece a sword for her 13th Birthday...LOL
> 
> a flask, why would you think I have a flask...LOL



What is in the flask?    Has to Caribbean Rum right?   If you need a recommendations (and Pyrates usually don't) but try Sailor Jerry's Rum.   

It is nice to have the cool Uncle moniker.   I frequently get invites to Play XBOX with my nephews.     I have been seen playing capture the flag with my nieces and nephews while other family are sitting on the patio.   But I was more than amazed when I learned that many of my nieces and nephews did not know how to play capture the flag.   What is America's youth coming too....but I digress


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm a frugal Pyrate, I never pay anyone to do something I am capable of doing



I wish I would have done it.  It was a beautiful thing. . .You would have enjoyed picture taking. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> ya didn't look very closely at my face did you..LOL



I don't recall talking about your face when mentioning wrinkles. . .I am old and I got them. . .don't usually talk about others in that way.



MICKEY88 said:


> it figures, I have the next 4 days off and can play all night , so no one is here..



I work today then am off again for the next 5 days. . .this is ASSUMING I don't get fired today for missing a call.  Apparently I am not capable of waking up to answer a phone call and should stay at the hospital at night when I am on call.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I literally laughed out loud at this!!!  It was rough back then, you youngin's have it so well...



Please stop using a youngin's reference till you hit the age of 50.  At that point you will be free to use this word in all conversations. . .lol


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> 1.What is in the flask?    Has to Caribbean Rum right?   If you need a recommendations (and Pyrates usually don't) but try Sailor Jerry's Rum.
> 
> 2.It is nice to have the cool Uncle moniker.   I frequently get invites to Play XBOX with my nephews.     I have been seen playing capture the flag with my nieces and nephews while other family are sitting on the patio.   But I was more than amazed when I learned that many of my nieces and nephews did not know how to play capture the flag.   What is America's youth coming too....but I digress



1. the flasks contain Calico Jack. 

2. cool. my nieces recently informed me that they need my help again with their Wii Indiana Jones game, last time they were stuck on a level I figured out what they needed to do to get out..


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. the flasks contain Calico Jack.



Solid choice....mixing it or straight?


----------



## DefLepard

Reading this thread is awesome 

Have a great weekend everyone !!!


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> OMG!!!!!  Knock the dust of off that memory.  I am so on Google today to find some old episodes.   Classics never die!!
> 
> May even dig us some Electric Company episodes along the way.
> 
> OMG now you're dating yourself! I loved that show! now if you break out New Zoo Revue I will lose it!
> 
> Pictures - Be very very careful, never know where they are going to end up and could possible end a presidential run very early.   Just trying to help and keep you options open in life.
> 
> Harem - Well if you are going to take pictures and ruin a presidential run, then I say go for the harem as well,  why not.  In the end you could always move to Utah.   There is a strong Disney following there too.   Seems like a win win....go for the life change.   I think Dr Phil would agree with me.
> 
> 
> He just wants to take pictures of any booty shaking. but I'm sure soon after the weekend is over there will be pictures shared.
> 
> I would say the Pillow fight is where the Camera needs to come in....I am just trying to be practical.  Moreover, perhaps the Mud Wrestling too would be a good place for camera.   Although, I like jello wrestling better.   To each their own...
> 
> we used to jello fight in college....but that's a different story....
> 
> 
> For me the rule is ALWAYS MK.   Tradition to start there, and I am a man of tradition.   Have to take the boat over too, sorry just the way it is.
> 
> I'm sure that's where I'll start, there's always something I miss when I go there. and I have yet to take the monorail to MK...always take the boat!!
> 
> Sorry ya gotta work on the Holiday Weekend.  Bummer.    Math/Science have a definite answer and are easier to comprehend than History at times.  JMHO.
> 
> not only am I on call this weekend (like I am every day) I'm covering for my counterpart as well as my region. so I potentially will be taking calls from Jersey to Puerto Rico
> 
> It is nice to have the cool Uncle moniker.   I frequently get invites to Play XBOX with my nephews.     I have been seen playing capture the flag with my nieces and nephews while other family are sitting on the patio.   But I was more than amazed when I learned that many of my nieces and nephews did not know how to play capture the flag.   What is America's youth coming too....but I digress



I too do have the distinction of being the cool aunt. my Godchildren have discovered my "new room" and seem to like our rental house. so while I'm at work they come to see great-grandmom and play wii in my room. 
but I'm the one who takes them to the movies whenever a new one comes out. I'm supposed to take them to see Cars2 and Green Lantern this weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are trying to corrupt me. Meanwhile, what kind of example are you setting? Are you drinking out of a hip flask at work?



  You mean we hadn't already corrupted you?

    And i used to work for a company where they actually had a beer cart and a keg in the breakroom.    Every quarter we'd have a kegger in the parking lot....  and pretty much the official policy was that if you couldn't have a couple drinks during lunch and still do your job,   you didn't need to be working there.

I miss that company.  




TheBigE said:


> OMG!!!!!  Knock the dust of off that memory.  I am so on Google today to find some old episodes.   Classics never die!!



  Whenever there's trouble, we're there on the double! We're the Bloodhound Gang!

http://youtu.be/x4w2cpR21eo


  (Wrong bloodhound Gang from the earlier vid,   But I guess the original deserves some love in the SSC too   )




NJDiva said:


> I too do have the distinction of being the cool aunt. my Godchildren have discovered my "new room" and seem to like our rental house. so while I'm at work they come to see great-grandmom and play wii in my room.
> but I'm the one who takes them to the movies whenever a new one comes out. I'm supposed to take them to see Cars2 and Green Lantern this weekend.




Hmmm...  I should go see Transformers at some point this weekend.     I'm doing laundry now and I'll see about going out later.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You mean we hadn't already corrupted you?
> 
> And i used to work for a company where they actually had a beer cart and a keg in the breakroom.    Every quarter we'd have a kegger in the parking lot....  and pretty much the official policy was that if you couldn't have a couple drinks during lunch and still do your job,   you didn't need to be working there.
> 
> I miss that company.



Wow, now that is a great company!


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> You mean we hadn't already corrupted you?
> 
> And i used to work for a company where they actually had a beer cart and a keg in the breakroom.    Every quarter we'd have a kegger in the parking lot....  and pretty much the official policy was that if you couldn't have a couple drinks during lunch and still do your job,   you didn't need to be working there.
> 
> I miss that company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's trouble, we're there on the double! We're the Bloodhound Gang!
> 
> http://youtu.be/x4w2cpR21eo
> 
> 
> (Wrong bloodhound Gang from the earlier vid,   But I guess the original deserves some love in the SSC too   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...  I should go see Transformers at some point this weekend.     I'm doing laundry now and I'll see about going out later.



You left the company because why???    First week in office here in Geneva on Friday they rang a bell (like the cow bells) and I look up and they have a table with Wine, Cheese and Meat.   I guess if they have a good sales week they ring the bell and we enjoy wine and cheese.   Who am I to argue.   Bell has not rung in a while...... 

Transformers....Hmmm...yeah, is there a plot or story line?   I seem to get distracted by the "Cast".    Too sexist or over the top for SSC?   Just checking.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Wow, now that is a great company!



  That it was.   I really miss the place sometimes.  



TheBigE said:


> You left the company because why???    First week in office here in Geneva on Friday they rang a bell (like the cow bells) and I look up and they have a table with Wine, Cheese and Meat.   I guess if they have a good sales week they ring the bell and we enjoy wine and cheese.   Who am I to argue.   Bell has not rung in a while......



Heh....  probably the single biggest legacy of the company was it's "Unofficial Official" Drug testing policy.       'You have drugs?  Give them to your supervisor and they'll test them for you.'   

As for why I left.   Sadly the company merged with another.  After that merger,   even though the company I worked for was the better and more popular of the 2,   the management from the other company started infecting the company and killed everything the original company ever stood for.      After the Founder/president of the company I worked for left  (Officially because they fired his 3 legged dog who wasn't allowed in the new office building......although he had hinted he was looking to leave for quite awhile prior because he had other projects he was interested in taking on),   things quickly started going down the toilet.

 I really miss Mindspring.    




TheBigE said:


> Transformers....Hmmm...yeah, is there a plot or story line?   I seem to get distracted by the "Cast".    Too sexist or over the top for SSC?   Just checking.




Too sexist or over the top....for the SSC?   Seriously,  did you just ask that question??   

This is the same group that has conversations about booty shaking vids, harems,  pyrates with their wenches,   Getting guys intentionally sick so that they end up having a deep sexy voice....   etc etc etc...    I don't know if it's possible to cross the line in this group.   


ladies?   opinions?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> You left the company because why???    First week in office here in Geneva on Friday they rang a bell (like the cow bells) and I look up and they have a table with Wine, Cheese and Meat.   I guess if they have a good sales week they ring the bell and we enjoy wine and cheese.   Who am I to argue.   Bell has not rung in a while......
> 
> Transformers....Hmmm...yeah, is there a plot or story line?   I seem to get distracted by the "Cast".    Too sexist or over the top for SSC?   Just checking.



As DC said, you have a ways to go before you get too over the top for us. And as for the cast of a movie, the best thing about the Green Lantern was that green uniform.


----------



## TheBigE

Okay just trying to maintain my NG role and b respectful until I have earned my ears.  

That being said, Megan Fox is hot and pretty sure has a BigE fetish.


----------



## NJDiva

Ok I just want to share that I've done nothing all day and just woke up from the most awesome "nap" ever. so whatever my time my last post was...yeah I've been asleep since then. 
you all must have had a busy day, not much posted so it was very easy to catch up
as for crossing the line.....ummmm if the mods on the board let us get away with it, it's fair game


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Ok I just want to share that I've done nothing all day and just woke up from the most awesome "nap" ever. so whatever my time my last post was...yeah I've been asleep since then.
> you all must have had a busy day, not much posted so it was very easy to catch up
> as for crossing the line.....ummmm if the mods on the board let us get away with it, it's fair game




Since I woke up around 11am all I've done is watch episodes of Lois and Clark.  I know...  kinda sad,  but it passes the time.  

 You know,  sometimes you can't help but wonder if since we talk so much if maybe the MODs have just given up on trying to keep tabs on this thread.   it would take someone way too much time to try and keep up with us.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TheBigE said:


> Okay just trying to maintain my NG role....



NG = Neutral Good? I go for Chaotic Good myself.


----------



## TheBigE

NG = New Guy.  There are other letters you can add in front if you want


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> NG = New Guy.  There are other letters you can add in front if you want



I was thinking Nice Guy....
hmmm...other letters in front of that....

C=cute
F=fun or funny
S=smart


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Solid choice....mixing it or straight?



when using the flask..straight.

when at home mixing diet coke with calico jack from the bottle


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hope everyone had a great day yesterday. I did. I went and hung out with some friends down in Needles and bought some boom boom's for Monday.  Gotta work swings tonight and tomorrow and then probably days on Sunday but I'm off Monday. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## DefLepard

Have an incredible weekend everyone !!!

Love the rain finally falling on south Florida 






 <-- Love this avitar, TY MICKEY88, sending a bottle of rum your way..


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am actually disappointed that you all only managed one page while I was at work worrying about getting fired because I missed a call again.

Ugh. . .I am glad I still have a job.  

I need some time to talk with all of you.

I miss you all. . .


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I am kid free again this weekend.  I do have to work all weekend (quarter end), but I am not sure that makes it easier...  next week this time I will be at Disney!!!!!  That makes me happy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi! What's everyone up to? I took DS to the pool today and then to a fundraiser for a little boy tonight. The poor little guy is a student at my school and was in a bad car accident while on vacation. I am happy to say he is doing better and the doctors feel encouraged about his chances for recovery. Tomorrow I'm heading to the museum to see all the stuff I missed when DS dragged me through it last time. Yay for actually being able to look at the exhibits! 

But right now I am enjoying the most beautiful sunset...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Just checking in here 

My modem died on Tuesday and Verizon and I have been having such wonderful conversations about why.  I'm not a computer idiot but clearly I needed to speak to a Level 3 tech person (3 hours later) to get a new modem.  It arrived today and I am back in business!!

I'm exhausted....grabbing a cup of tea and relaxing in bed


----------



## NJDiva

hey ladies....looks like we chased the men away tonight...anyone feel like joining me in a glass of wine....


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> hey ladies....looks like we chased the men away tonight...anyone feel like joining me in a glass of wine....



LOL, I will join you!


----------



## POTCAddict

NJDiva said:


> hey ladies....looks like we chased the men away tonight...anyone feel like joining me in a glass of wine....



I'm having rum! Ladies are pirates too


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> hey ladies....looks like we chased the men away tonight...anyone feel like joining me in a glass of wine....



I will join you, too... Ladies' night!!!


----------



## NJDiva

POTCAddict said:


> I'm having rum! Ladies are pirates too



very true...I've suddenly taken a liking to Bacardi's limon lately. had it a party and it seems to have made it to my list of likes...
I just found an app for my phone called mixology..very cool!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> very true...I've suddenly taken a liking to Bacardi's limon lately. had it a party and it seems to have made it to my list of likes...
> I just found an app for my phone called mixology..very cool!



I went through a serious Bacardi limon phase in college. Unfortunately, it turned out to be one of those things where I totally overindulged and now don't have a taste for it at all.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I went through a serious Bacardi limon phase in college. Unfortunately, it turned out to be one of those things where I totally overindulged and now don't have a taste for it at all.


yeah I don't see me overindulging on anything, I normally don't have the time or the energy to drink so I normally don't keep it in the house. I bought a bottle of port so I could use it in a marinade and of couse I needed to try it out.


----------



## POTCAddict

NJDiva said:


> very true...I've suddenly taken a liking to Bacardi's limon lately. had it a party and it seems to have made it to my list of likes...
> I just found an app for my phone called mixology..very cool!



I went to the bahamas last year for work and I couldn't drink so I bought a multi pack of rum in different flavors to bring back with me (because who can go to the bahamas and not have any rum??)  and I've done some experimenting since then.. let me just say I'd have to be REALLY parched for bannana rum.

I should get that mixology app! I have about twelve apps on my phone and I've had it a year- it's almost embarrassing



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I went through a serious Bacardi limon phase in college. Unfortunately, it turned out to be one of those things where I totally overindulged and now don't have a taste for it at all.



that happened to me with smirnoff. I can't even see the label without feeling ill.


----------



## POTCAddict

ok the rum is gone and I've got to get to bed- a long and excellent holiday weekend starts tomorrow. Hope you all have a safe and Happy Fourth!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I'm having rum! Ladies are pirates too



Rum !!! did someone say Rum ???? 

LAdy=Pirate  Not at the same time....LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> I should get that mixology app! I have about twelve apps on my phone and I've had it a year- it's almost embarrassing



You do need more apps! I like calengoo (a google calendar in case the name wasn't a giveaway), flixster (movie showtimes, reviews etc.), FB, southwest, and pandora (music stations) to name a few. I'm not app crazy, but I counted 27 downloaded to my phone.


----------



## NJDiva

POTCAddict said:


> I went to the bahamas last year for work and I couldn't drink so I bought a multi pack of rum in different flavors to bring back with me (because who can go to the bahamas and not have any rum??)  and I've done some experimenting since then.. let me just say I'd have to be REALLY parched for bannana rum.
> 
> I should get that mixology app! I have about twelve apps on my phone and I've had it a year- it's almost embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> that happened to me with smirnoff. I can't even see the label without feeling ill.



that is seriously wrong! only 12?? I think I put 12 on the first hour I had my phone.
with this app you can browse by category or ingredient. so if you're looking for a drink that has banana rum it will bring them up!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You do need more apps! I like calengoo (a google calendar in case the name wasn't a giveaway), flixster (movie showtimes, reviews etc.), FB, southwest, and pandora (music stations) to name a few. I'm not app crazy, but I counted 27 downloaded to my phone.



just from A-I I have 40 that I've added. that's not including the ones that came with the phone. 
I love pandora, I listen to it every day at work; FB I check on a regular basis, I have all 3 angry birds games (kinda my obsession)


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I should get that mixology app! I have about twelve apps on my phone and I've had it a year- it's almost embarrassing



12  ??? 

LOL, I have 29 Pirate apps....22 disney apps, and that's just a small portion of what I have..

Hi, my name is Mickey 88  I am an Appaholic.. I have 332 Apps , that is not counting the original apps that came with the phone


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> 12  ???
> 
> LOL, I have 29 Pirate apps....22 disney apps, and that's just a small portion of what I have..



well hey there! there is a man awake..I'm sorry I meant pyrate


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> well hey there! there is a man awake..I'm sorry I meant pyrate



DC's awake, too. He's watching transformers in 3d tonight.


----------



## MICKEY88

hi LAdies, how is everybody tonight/this morning


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> hi LAdies, how is everybody tonight/this morning



This  would like to be . Sadly, she's feeling more like .


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> DC's awake, too. He's watching transformers in 3d tonight.



aaahhh...he chose a movie over chatting with us....I see how we rank.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This  would like to be . Sadly, she's feeling more like .



I just woke up, managed to survive another June, started July by brushcutting all day,  A LONG NAP WAS NEEDED  I'm beat..Hmm perhaps some Rum will put a little life in me


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> aaahhh...he chose a movie over chatting with us....I see how we rank.



definitely has his priorities mixed up


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> aaahhh...he chose a movie over chatting with us....I see how we rank.



I know. It's terrible. 


Lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I just woke up, managed to survive another June, started July by brushcutting all day,  A LONG NAP WAS NEEDED  I'm beat..Hmm perhaps some Rum will put a little life in me



Brushcutting? I thought you lived in PA, not the rainforest...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Brushcutting? I thought you lived in PA, not the rainforest...



I thought so too,  I found out last night that my mom, received a aletter from the boro that a complaint had been filed about her yard, apparently the kid who cuts the grass wasn't trimming, 

so rather than getting much needed rest, after an insanely busy week at work. I loaded up my weedwhacker and all the attachments, and headed for the jungle

there was stuff over 6 ft tall and 1-2 inches thick, so the weedwhacker just wasn't working, had to break out the brushcutter head.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought so too,  I found out last night that my mom, received a aletter from the boro that a complaint had been filed about her yard, apparently the kid who cuts the grass wasn't trimming,
> 
> so rather than getting much needed rest, after an insanely busy week at work. I loaded up my weedwhacker and all the attachments, and headed for the jungle
> 
> there was stuff over 6 ft tall and 1-2 inches thick, so the weedwhacker just wasn't working, had to break out the brushcutter head.



Ahhh...well, pyrate or not, that was sweet of you to go rescue your mom from her yard.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ahhh...well, pyrate or not, that was sweet of you to go rescue your mom from her yard.



thanks..

I have a little bit of Knight in me,

I used to be 90% KNight and 10 % Pyrate, but the Pyrate has taken over in the past few years


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks..
> 
> I have a little bit of Knight in me,
> 
> I used to be 90% KNight and 10 % Pyrate, but the Pyrate has taken over in the past few years



I'm almost afraid to ask how that happened...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask how that happened...



the Knight was tired of being used and abused , so I nourished the Pyrate, and he took over..


----------



## TheBigE

Looks like all were up to no good last night.....

I stayed out way too late last night...I am going to pay for that today


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning beautiful people. I hope everyone had a nice Friday night... I spent mine curled up with my sexy blackberry and watching "Martin" reruns... I know, I know... a wild night was had by all. 

What are your plans this weekend?  I am taking my dd on a picnic at the park and tomorrow we are attending a cookout.


----------



## ahoff

Greetings from Watkins Glen.  Day 2 of Superball.  Two good sets last night.  Having a good time working here.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey ladies....looks like we chased the men away tonight...anyone feel like joining me in a glass of wine....



  Sorry I wasn't here.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> DC's awake, too. He's watching transformers in 3d tonight.



  Don't forget I was also getting my drink on.   I love how the local theatre has a full bar....  and how I can bring a drink with me into the 21 and over theatre which the movie was playing in.    The end result...  I downed 2 Long Islands before the movie,  and another during.  




NJDiva said:


> aaahhh...he chose a movie over chatting with us....I see how we rank.



  Well i was chatting with Louisa a bit before the movie.  Since I don't have a smartphone I can't access the DIS away from home.

The movie was fun though.  I loved the 2 Spock references.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry I wasn't here.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget I was also getting my drink on.   I love how the local theatre has a full bar....  and how I can bring a drink with me into the 21 and over theatre which the movie was playing in.    The end result...  I downed 2 Long Islands before the movie,  and another during.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i was chatting with Louisa a bit before the movie.  Since I don't have a smartphone I can't access the DIS away from home.
> 
> The movie was fun though.  I loved the 2 Spock references.



Well we did miss you just so you know.
ok so I just want to ask the question...what are we planning for the Friday before Hershey?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Well we did miss you just so you know.
> ok so I just want to ask the question...what are we planning for the Friday before Hershey?



Someone Suggested Knoebels.   I don't know anything about the place though,  So i think Coasteraddict and Mickey88 and figuring out the details on that one.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Oh great, I didn't know there was actually going to be some social fun the day before. I was just telling Diva that I was just going to drive up the day before for GP.  Whatever y'all plan, Im there... as long as it promises to include some laughter, fun, and spirits of some sort. 




DCTooTall said:


> Someone Suggested Knoebels.   I don't know anything about the place though,  So i think Coasteraddict and Mickey88 and figuring out the details on that one.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Someone Suggested Knoebels.   I don't know anything about the place though,  So i think Coasteraddict and Mickey88 and figuring out the details on that one.



Ok for knoebels, how would everyone get there...  that's the big issue, park is free admission, can buy all day ride wristband, or buy tickets for rides..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok for knoebels, how would everyone get there...  that's the big issue, park is free admission, can buy all day ride wristband, or buy tickets for rides..



I am seriously behind in making plans, where do I fly into again?  No, I haven't bought plane tickets yet.  I also need to get a room still, UGH!

I did make door magnets for my cruise in august today at work, that was productive!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am seriously behind in making plans, where do I fly into again?  No, I haven't bought plane tickets yet.  I also need to get a room still, UGH!
> 
> I did make door magnets for my cruise in august today at work, that was productive!



pm sent


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Someone Suggested Knoebels.   I don't know anything about the place though,  So i think Coasteraddict and Mickey88 and figuring out the details on that one.



M88 probably won't even be there, so I guess it's me. BTW, I'll also probably be at Dorney on Thursday and Six Flags NJ on Wednesday if anyone is interested.


----------



## ctnurse

Sitting by the pool relaxing getting ready to go sit in the hot tub. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Sitting by the pool relaxing getting ready to go sit in the hot tub. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Sounds wonderful!  I fixed my roomba, not quite the same, but made me happy!  I need a hot tub


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Sounds wonderful!  I fixed my roomba, not quite the same, but made me happy!  I need a hot tub



Except for the part about the roomba, pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Except for the part about the roomba, pretty much what I was thinking.



LOL, but seriously, the roomba is a little miracle!  I have 3 dogs, so I need daily vaccuming, I am getting the one that mops next.

Did I mention that I close on my house refinancing tuesday?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, but seriously, the roomba is a little miracle!  I have 3 dogs, so I need daily vaccuming, I am getting the one that mops next.
> 
> Did I mention that I close on my house refinancing tuesday?



I used to have a schnauzer mix. She was incredibly sweet.  I had to put her down last fall. So no dogs right now. But I have two cats.

That's great news about finishing your refinancing!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I used to have a schnauzer mix. She was incredibly sweet.  I had to put her down last fall. So no dogs right now. But I have two cats.
> 
> That's great news about finishing your refinancing!



My 17 y.o. dog is a mutt, then I have two 4 y.o. brussels griffons (super cuties, all of them).  DD7 has decided we are also getting a kitty, I plan to visit the SPCA to find one.  Too many pets...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok for knoebels, how would everyone get there...  that's the big issue, park is free admission, can buy all day ride wristband, or buy tickets for rides..



In my case...  drive.   And I'd probably be bringing Louisa with me.



taramoz said:


> I am seriously behind in making plans, where do I fly into again?  No, I haven't bought plane tickets yet.  I also need to get a room still, UGH!
> 
> I did make door magnets for my cruise in august today at work, that was productive!



I see the  already sent you a PM...  but the 2 closest airports would either be Philly or BWI.  (well... actually,  the closest would be Harrisburg,  but since it's a smaller airport it tends to be more expensive).





taramoz said:


> LOL, but seriously, the roomba is a little miracle!  I have 3 dogs, so I need daily vaccuming, I am getting the one that mops next.
> 
> Did I mention that I close on my house refinancing tuesday?




Congrats on the house!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> In my case...  drive.   And I'd probably be bringing Louisa with me.



Probably? Is that like unless I decide to hitchhike?


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> M88 probably won't even be there, so I guess it's me. BTW, I'll also probably be at Dorney on Thursday and Six Flags NJ on Wednesday if anyone is interested.



y'all are in luck, you can decide for yourselves whether it be good or bad/

I decided today that I'm not attending the ALL Chrysler NAtionals. next weekend, so I can use that time to take off for the end of JUly.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably? Is that like unless I decide to hitchhike?



LOL, are sure you wanna stay with DC,  ??


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably? Is that like unless I decide to hitchhike?



  Well....  um...  How do I know that you wouldn't prefer to stay home and watch my bluray collection?    


(that... and while I am your transportation,  I didn't want to outright speak for you)



MICKEY88 said:


> y'all are in luck, you can decide for yourselves whether it be good or bad/
> 
> I decided today that I'm not attending the ALL Chrysler NAtionals. next weekend, so I can use that time to take off for the end of JUly.







MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, are sure you wanna stay with DC,  ??



   It's the bluray collection.   Don't kid yourself in that she's staying with me because of my charming personality.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> y'all are in luck, you can decide for yourselves whether it be good or bad/
> 
> I decided today that I'm not attending the ALL Chrysler NAtionals. next weekend, so I can use that time to take off for the end of JUly.



 I'm lookin forward to meeting the pyrate. 





MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, are sure you wanna stay with DC,  ??



I know, right? I might have to rethink this plan...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It's the bluray collection.   Don't kid yourself in that she's staying with me because of my charming personality.



I've already met you, I knew it was the blueray collection..LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I've already met you, I knew it was the blueray collection..LOL



Ooh, zing.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.I'm lookin forward to meeting the pyrate.
> 
> 2.I know, right? I might have to rethink this plan...



1. the PYrate is looking forward to meeting you.

2.  good luck


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well....  um...  How do I know that you wouldn't prefer to stay home and watch my bluray collection?
> 
> (that... and while I am your transportation,  I didn't want to outright speak for you)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the bluray collection.   Don't kid yourself in that she's staying with me because of my charming personality.



So I'll stay at your place while you go out to the amusement park? I think that's doubtful...

And I'll have been there a couple days by then, so I'll probably be ready to hang out with some people.
Especially the people on this board who I am really looking forward to meeting.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Ooh, zing.



in all Honesty, DC can be my Wingman anyday


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I've already met you, I knew it was the blueray collection..LOL





CoasterAddict said:


> Ooh, zing.



Haha! 

Ummm.  I mean, that's terrible...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I'll have been there a couple days by then, so I'll probably be ready to hang out with* some people*.



 as opposed to Dc.  ???. he seemed like people the day I met him..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> as opposed to Dc.  ???. he seemed like people the day I met him..



Now you're just being goofy.


----------



## dismem98

Wow , wish I was going to Hershey just so I could see all the dynamics  

Would go but too close to my trip to WDW for Aug so will meet some of you in Sept.  Will be there again in early Nov.

Want to see lots of pics of all the fun


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Now you're just being goofy.



nahhhhhhhhhhhh  I don't do goofy


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Wow , wish I was going to Hershey just so I could see all the dynamics
> 
> Would go but too close to my trip to WDW for Aug so will meet some of you in Sept.  Will be there again in early Nov.
> 
> Want to see lots of pics of all the fun



there will be lots of pics, of everyone, but the Pyrate..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Wow , wish I was going to Hershey just so I could see all the dynamics
> 
> Would go but too close to my trip to WDW for Aug so will meet some of you in Sept.  Will be there again in early Nov.
> 
> Want to see lots of pics of all the fun



I will definately see you in September and maybe even in November, too. Your trip falls on the dates I would be there if I can work it out.  I want to do MVMCP!


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> there will be lots of pics, of everyone, but the Pyrate..



Oh no no...someone has to post pics of you as well


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh no no...someone has to post pics of you as well



can't be done, I'm in the Pyrate protection prgram..LOL


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I will definately see you in September and maybe even in November, too. Your trip falls on the dates I would be there if I can work it out.  I want to do MVMCP!




Can't wait and MVMCP is fun.  did that a few years ago with my kids.


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> can't be done, I'm in the Pyrate protection prgram..LOL



Oh please....prrates always wear a disguise so who will know


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Can't wait and MVMCP is fun.  did that a few years ago with my kids.



Have you done the halloween party, too? If so, which did you prefer?

 100th Page! And it only took us a little over two weeks to get here!


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you done the halloween party, too? If so, which did you prefer?



Have done both and probably would have to say the halloween party but love the Osborne lights immensely.  My problem is I love everything at Disney.

Going to Dl this Thur and sad I won't be able to do it all.


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh please....prrates always wear a disguise so who will know



then what's the point in pictures ??


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> then what's the point in pictures ??




No pics ...no proof you were there


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Have done both and probably would have to say the halloween party but love the Osborne lights immensely.  My problem is I love everything at Disney.
> 
> Going to Dl this Thur and sad I won't be able to do it all.



Hmmm, MNSSHP is tempting... Even though I may be a , I love me some Maleficent and the other villains...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> No pics ...no proof you were there



LOL, hundreds of pics of the event, on my website will prove someone was there taking photos..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> No pics ...no proof you were there



As Altoqueen Kelly would say, "Pictures or it didn't happen."


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm, MNSSHP is tempting... Even though I may be a , I love me some Maleficent and the other villains...



MAleficent and Ursula are hot.. but it might just be the purple that gets my attention


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm, MNSSHP is tempting... Even though I may be a , I love me some Maleficent and the other villains...




Am all about the Evil Queen


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> MAleficent and Ursula are hot.. but it might just be the purple that gets my attention



Wouldn't surprise me, I've seen those shoes of yours... I don't have much that's purple.  Just one sundress that I can think of.


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, hundreds of pics of the event, on my website will prove someone was there taking photos..



Sorry but that doesn't prove a thing.  Anyone can take them and you post them.
You have to have your pic posted as well.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Am all about the Evil Queen



We are going to get along fine in September!  I let my wench make her way to the surface occasionally...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Sorry but that doesn't prove a thing.  Anyone can take them and you post them.
> You have to have your pic posted as well.



nothing gets posted on my website unless I shot it, there is this thing called professional integrity.. even Pyrates practice it


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We are going to get along fine in September!  I let my wench make her way to the surface occasionally...



Hear ya and am all about my wench coming out.  I have to be nice to all my students and parents all week so like to let loose


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, I've seen those shoes of yours... I don't have much that's purple.  Just one sundress that I can think of.



I'm sitting here thinking... you've seen my shoes..???

then I realized what ya were talking about..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We are going to get along fine in September!  I let my wench make her way to the surface occasionally...



I'll be bringing your wench to the surface when you are in PA..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Hear ya and am all about my wench coming out.  I have to be nice to all my students and parents all week so like to let loose



You're a teacher! Me too. And I understand using up your quota of patience for others.


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> nothing gets posted on my website unless I shot it, there is this thing called professional integrity.. even Pyrates practice it




Doesn't mean someone can't take your pic and post it themselves... or do oppose that as well?? I get the professional thing but snarky is another thing


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm sitting here thinking... you've seen my shoes..???
> 
> then I realized what ya were talking about..LOL



 


MICKEY88 said:


> I'll be bringing your wench to the surface when you are in PA..



I'm a little afraid to ask...but honestly I don't think it will be that hard since I'll be relaxing with friends and having a good time...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Doesn't mean someone can't take your pic and post it themselves... or do oppose that as well?? I get the professional thing but snarky is another thing



I was replying to your comment about others taking photos and me posting them, nothing snarky about it..


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're a teacher! Me too. And I understand using up your quota of patience for others.



I am and now only teach and coach swimming to about 250 kids a week all the time even the summer except I take all of Aug off.  People tell me I have the patience of a saint but....wine helps at night


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm a little afraid to ask...but honestly I don't think it will be that hard since I'll be relaxing with friends and having a good time...



nothing to fear.. I'm just good at bringing the naughty side to the surface..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you done the halloween party, too? If so, which did you prefer?
> 
> 100th Page! And it only took us a little over two weeks to get here!



Anybody else get the feeling we are just getting faster and faster at filling up these threads?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> As Altoqueen Kelly would say, "Pictures or it didn't happen."



I'm still waiting on Booty Shaking Vids.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> nothing to fear.. I'm just good at bringing the naughty side to the surface..



Lol, the only thing I'm afraid of is some of those coasters at the park. Spinning I don't mind. Heights with large, steep drops = not a big fan.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Lol, the only thing I'm afraid of is some of those coasters at the park. Spinning I don't mind. Heights with large, steep drops = not a big fan.



So does that mean no Fahrenheit for you?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else get the feeling we are just getting faster and faster at filling up these threads?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on Booty Shaking Vids.



Maybe you should find Kelly and ask nicely for a video.


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> I was replying to your comment about others taking photos and me posting them, nothing snarky about it..



Semantics...just having fun with you and you seem to have a problem with your pic being posted.  But you're the one that says no pic no proof.  Just sayin


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Lol, the only thing I'm afraid of is some of those coasters at the park. Spinning I don't mind. Heights with large, steep drops = not a big fan.



I won't be doing any coasters, so if you opt out of any, you won't have to wait alone, while others ride..


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else get the feeling we are just getting faster and faster at filling up these threads?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on Booty Shaking Vids.



I was wondering where you were....
you really need to let the booty shaking video go...you would faint if you saw it anyway


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So does that mean no Fahrenheit for you?



Let's see, six inversions and a 97 degree drop? I'll be waving at you from the ground...or possibly the gift shop if there's one nearby...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Semantics...just having fun with you and you seem to have a problem with your pic being posted.  But you're the one that says no pic no proof.  Just sayin



I never said I had a problem with it, I just won't be posting any, I only post my own pics, and I'm usually behind the camera, the only exception is charachter photos at WDW, then I'll hand my camera off to the photo pass peeps


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I won't be doing any coasters, so if you opt out of any, you won't have to wait alone, while others ride..



Yay! I don't mind waiting for others to ride, but I like company...


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> I won't be doing any coasters, so if you opt out of any, you won't have to wait alone, while others ride..



No coasters???  Love the scary and thrill all at the same time.  It's the love hate relatonship


----------



## dismem98

mickey88 said:


> i never said i had a problem with it, i just won't be posting any, i only post my own pics, and i'm usually behind the camera, the only exception is charachter photos at wdw, then i'll hand my camera off to the photo pass peeps



k


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> No coasters???  Love the scary and thrill all at the same time.  It's the love hate relatonship



I love  coasters, I used to get a season pass to hersheypark every year, and would head there after work  every day. I once rode one of the coasters 16 times straight in half an hour, unfortunately I now have neck issues, I've been told I'm one step away from needing surgery, so I avoid rides that whip the neck around


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I never said I had a problem with it, I just won't be posting any, I only post my own pics, and I'm usually behind the camera, the only exception is charachter photos at WDW, then I'll hand my camera off to the photo pass peeps



you do realize that others will have cameras and would be more than willing to take pictures of you....


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! I don't mind waiting for others to ride, but I like company...



I don't do rollercoasters either and you know I'm all about the shopping!! we'll ditch them and go to chocolate world and buy lots of chocolate


----------



## MICKEY88

WOW, there is a storm rolling in, the thunder sounds like a series of explosions.  very intense


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> you do realize that others will have cameras and would be more than willing to take pictures of you....
> 
> 
> I don't do rollercoasters either and you know I'm all about the shopping!! we'll ditch them and go to chocolate world and buy lots of chocolate



Sounds like a plan to me.  I don't mind people riding coasters 16 times in a row if I can go shopping! Everybody wins!


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> I love  coasters, I used to get a season pass to hersheypark every year, and would head there after work  every day. I once rode one of the coasters 16 times straight in half an hour, unfortunately I now have neck issues, I've been told I'm one step away from needing surgery, so I avoid rides that whip the neck around




Bummer but get it.  No whips


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> 1.you do realize that others will have cameras and would be more than willing to take pictures of you....
> 
> 
> 2.I don't do rollercoasters either and you know I'm all about the shopping!! we'll ditch them and go to chocolate world and buy lots of chocolate



1. yep I realize that, but I also know that people tend to take photos of the pretty people in the group, plus my camera does a great job of covering my face..LOL


2.  chocolate world is quite a hike, while someone is riding  a coaster, that's a better group activity, so we can all get the free chocolate samples


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, there is a storm rolling in, the thunder sounds like a series of explosions.  very intense



Still no rain here. Even that tropical storm that went into Mexico didn't give us any relief...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.  I don't mind people riding coasters 16 times in a row if I can go shopping! Everybody wins!



I doubt anyone will be riding 16 times in a row that day, I managed it in MAy when the park was only open 'till 6 during the week, very few bus groups etc.. relatively empty park after 5..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Bummer but get it.  No whips


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Still no rain here. Even that tropical storm that went into Mexico didn't give us any relief...



I'm tempted to go out and take pictures, but I already made one bad decision this weekend so I'm trying to behave


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I doubt anyone will be riding 16 times in a row that day, I managed it in MAy when the park was only open 'till 6 during the week, very few bus groups etc.. relatively empty park after 5..



I'm just saying hypothetically...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Bummer but get it.  No whips



I wouldn't go that far


----------



## MICKEY88

_hmm I hate when everyone disappears like that_


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> _hmm I hate when everyone disappears like that_



Sorry. Didn't disappear. Just reading a book since I don't have to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe you should find Kelly and ask nicely for a video.



  I've seen her around elsewhere on the DIS....   maybe I'll ask next time I spot her.  



NJDiva said:


> I was wondering where you were....
> you really need to let the booty shaking video go...you would faint if you saw it anyway



  Been watching TV and not spending much time in front of the comp tonight.

  And I doubt I'd faint.   I've got a strong heart.  





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's see, six inversions and a 97 degree drop? I'll be waving at you from the ground...or possibly the gift shop if there's one nearby...



  Wimp.


  i guess we'll just have to figure out some other way to get the blood flowing.  




MICKEY88 said:


> 1. yep I realize that, but I also know that people tend to take photos of the pretty people in the group, plus my camera does a great job of covering my face..LOL
> 
> 
> 2.  chocolate world is quite a hike, while someone is riding  a coaster, that's a better group activity, so we can all get the free chocolate samples




2.  Not to mention the whole thing where they somehow managed to build an amusement park that is uphill both ways.    That would be one hell of a hike combined with hill climbing.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I've seen her around elsewhere on the DIS....   maybe I'll ask next time I spot her.
> 2.  Been watching TV and not spending much time in front of the comp tonight.
> 
> And I doubt I'd faint.   I've got a strong heart.
> 
> 
> 3.  Wimp.
> i guess we'll just have to figure out some other way to get the blood flowing.



1. Hmmm... 

2. Don't underestimate the power of the booty. Though perhaps it's stronger in 
real life than in a video. 

3. I am intrigued by what you might have in mind to get my blood flowing. 

However,  then I have to wonder whether this will be before or after you want me to hitchhike to knoebels??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

And who are you calling a wimp? You shouldn't be surprised. I've told you plenty of times what a roller coaster wuss I am. I haven't even done TOT. Just let me shop and eat and I'll be happy while you go all thrill seeker...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2. Don't underestimate the power of the booty. Though perhaps it's stronger in
> real life than in a video.



that's why I'm "just a Pyrate chasing booty"


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else get the feeling we are just getting faster and faster at filling up these threads?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on Booty Shaking Vids.




hahaha yeah, I think we are. 



You and me both!! 

Well today was a pretty easy day at work. Now to try to get some semblance of sleep before I have to call in at 0630 to see when I have to go into work. *yawns* good night everyone and happy Sunday!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well this is getting old fast... 3 hours of sleep later and I am working days AGAIN.... Heads are gonna roll soon if this doesn't stop. I'm so tired of this...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm, MNSSHP is tempting... Even though I may be a , I love me some Maleficent and the other villains...



My family did villians last year...t-shirt with quote and mask. Lots of fun and easy to pack.


----------



## CoasterAddict

dismem98 said:


> Hear ya and am all about my wench coming out.  I have to be nice to all my students and parents all week so like to let loose



Oooh, me too!


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's see, six inversions and a 97 degree drop? I'll be waving at you from the ground...or possibly the gift shop if there's one nearby...



six inversions and a 97 degree drop? I wonder if they'll let me stay on the ride for an hour or so?...


----------



## CoasterAddict

dismem98 said:


> Bummer but get it.  No whips



<raises eyebrow>


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> My family did villians last year...t-shirt with quote and mask. Lots of fun and easy to pack.



We might have to do that this year!   Easy to pack, I like the sound of that....but what kind of masks?  Were they easy to see thru?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Morning everyone... wow, you guys stay busy through the night.  

I didn't see anyone respond to my question about staying the weekend near Hershey, so I just booked a room from Fri-Sun at Rodeway inn and Suites. If anyone is planning to stay nearby you may want to book soon since many of them have deals if you book 14 days in advanced.   

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We might have to do that this year!   Easy to pack, I like the sound of that....but what kind of masks?  Were they easy to see thru?



Cheap craft store masks, cut the eyeholes larger and decorated--hooray for hotglue.


----------



## POTCAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Morning everyone... wow, you guys stay busy through the night.
> 
> I didn't see anyone respond to my question about staying the weekend near Hershey, so I just booked a room from Fri-Sun at Rodeway inn and Suites. If anyone is planning to stay nearby you may want to book soon since many of them have deals if you book 14 days in advanced.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!



I was wondering where everyone was staying too  I'm only 2.5 hrs away but it's more that I want to drive early on a saturday am so I want to get a room for fri and maybe sat too. Are you all doing anything after Kneobles(sp)? I won't get up there until later because I need to come up after work fri but I'd love to hang out. Since it looks like I'm sneaking a short trip to F&W after my ten day stay in Sept there's little chance of taking any more time off until then! 




CoasterAddict said:


> Cheap craft store masks, cut the eyeholes larger and decorated--hooray for hotglue.



These are AWESOME! I've been to MNSSHP 3 times now and it's my favorite (which is funny cause at home I don't give a rat's behind about halloween) but each time I'm less inclined to dress up. Next time though, I'm doing this! Thanks for the idea- I hope you don't mind that I'm gonna steal it


----------



## CoasterAddict

POTCAddict said:


> Thanks for the idea- I hope you don't mind that I'm gonna steal it



Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.  If I was afraid of someone else using the idea I wouldn't have posted the pic.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

On another note (you can see, Im trying to keep myself busy this morning)...

Regarding Sept/Oct - does anyone have any ADRs they want to share some meals? I am finalizing all my bookings this week and didn't want to set up ADRs if we had a group thing planned. I never did F&W but Im going to look into it. I definitely want to enjoy some of that fun.


----------



## CoasterAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> On another note (you can see, Im trying to keep myself busy this morning)...
> 
> Regarding Sept/Oct - does anyone have any ADRs they want to share some meals? I am finalizing all my bookings this week and didn't want to set up ADRs if we had a group thing planned. I never did F&W but Im going to look into it. I definitely want to enjoy some of that fun.



I won't be there at the same time, but strongly suggest that you try to gather a group for the F&W grazing--you'll get to try more yummy things without feeling like you're going to explode. Last year Belgium had an *amazing* chocolate drink.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

CoasterAddict said:


> I won't be there at the same time, but strongly suggest that you try to gather a group for the F&W grazing--you'll get to try more yummy things without feeling like you're going to explode. Last year Belgium had an *amazing* chocolate drink.



oh my... that sounds luscious!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh my... that sounds luscious!!



Yep. Godiva chocolate iced coffee. *That* wasn't something we shared. We each needed our own!


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> On another note (you can see, Im trying to keep myself busy this morning)...
> 
> Regarding Sept/Oct - does anyone have any ADRs they want to share some meals? I am finalizing all my bookings this week and didn't want to set up ADRs if we had a group thing planned. I never did F&W but Im going to look into it. I definitely want to enjoy some of that fun.



LaLa, at F&W we rarely plan sit down meals.  Maybe one or two.  I can only remember doing one meal during food and wine. Its too much fun to graze the booths. If we do book one its usually one we can agree upon once we get there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone.  Hope everyone is behaving. . .NOT.  

I have been extremely busy the last few days.  Between work, the new guy and the California/Texas invasion, its been good.  I will be gone till Tuesday and might take my computer. . .haven't decided yet. 

Anyway, everyone have a safe and wonderful 4th of July.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> My family did villians last year...t-shirt with quote and mask. Lots of fun and easy to pack.



What a great idea! I really liked your pictures.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> six inversions and a 97 degree drop? I wonder if they'll let me stay on the ride for an hour or so?...



There's nothing wrong with asking...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> I was wondering where everyone was staying too  I'm only 2.5 hrs away but it's more that I want to drive early on a saturday am so I want to get a room for fri and maybe sat too. Are you all doing anything after Kneobles(sp)? I won't get up there until later because I need to come up after work fri but I'd love to hang out. Since it looks like I'm sneaking a short trip to F&W after my ten day stay in Sept there's little chance of taking any more time off until then!



I'm almost entirely sure we'll be doing something after Knoebels. DC was giving everyone his number so we could stay in touch as people arrived...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep. Godiva chocolate iced coffee. *That* wasn't something we shared. We each needed our own!



Omg. I'm writing this down just so I don't forget...


----------



## TheBigE

Anyone here today/tonight except me?  Everyone out enjoying the Long weekend I hope.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TheBigE said:


> Anyone here today/tonight except me?  Everyone out enjoying the Long weekend I hope.



Im here, setting up my eBay store and watching Drop Dead Diva marathon... raining out and my plans were rain-delayed, so Im here


----------



## CoasterAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> watching Drop Dead Diva marathon...



That's what I'll be doing as soon as my friend passes along the next season of DVDs.  What a great show.


----------



## TheBigE

CoasterAddict said:


> That's what I'll be doing as soon as my friend passes along the next season of DVDs.  What a great show.



Well sitting here watching the world go by.  I have to admit I don't know the show. Did watch 2nd transformers movie last night. Not sure if that makes me a loser but had a good time. Bahaha

Oh and Big Bang Re re runs. TV in Europe is limited


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Hmmm...
> 
> 2. Don't underestimate the power of the booty. Though perhaps it's stronger in
> real life than in a video.
> 
> 3. I am intrigued by what you might have in mind to get my blood flowing.
> 
> However,  then I have to wonder whether this will be before or after you want me to hitchhike to knoebels??



 2. I never underestimate the power of the booty.   

3.    





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And who are you calling a wimp? You shouldn't be surprised. I've told you plenty of times what a roller coaster wuss I am. I haven't even done TOT. Just let me shop and eat and I'll be happy while you go all thrill seeker...



  I think I may try and at least get most of the Coaster Wimps to ride Thunder/Lightning.  It's pretty tame and kinda fun.  




MICKEY88 said:


> that's why I'm "just a Pyrate chasing booty"



 



POTCAddict said:


> I was wondering where everyone was staying too  I'm only 2.5 hrs away but it's more that I want to drive early on a saturday am so I want to get a room for fri and maybe sat too. Are you all doing anything after Kneobles(sp)? I won't get up there until later because I need to come up after work fri but I'd love to hang out. Since it looks like I'm sneaking a short trip to F&W after my ten day stay in Sept there's little chance of taking any more time off until then!



   I'm personally staying at home,  but i only live about 1hr away from the park.   As for anything after Knoebels,   I'd seriously be surprised if we weren't.   Actual details as to WHAT we will be doing,   I dunno if that's going to be decided beforehand or be one of those whatever we are in the mood for kinda deals.





LaLalovesWDW said:


> On another note (you can see, Im trying to keep myself busy this morning)...
> 
> Regarding Sept/Oct - does anyone have any ADRs they want to share some meals? I am finalizing all my bookings this week and didn't want to set up ADRs if we had a group thing planned. I never did F&W but Im going to look into it. I definitely want to enjoy some of that fun.



I don't think I'm going to do Any ADR's for the Sept/Oct trip,   As others have mentioned,   With all the food available at F&W booths I think I'm going to want to keep room available to sample rather then worry about having room to make a TS meal worthwhile.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

well I bailed work early. Gonna take a nap. Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> well I bailed work early. Gonna take a nap. Hope everyone had a great day



I'm just hangin' out in "The Skull & Crossbones Pub"

nothing happening, rather bored..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm just hangin' out in "The Skull & Crossbones Pub"
> 
> nothing happening, rather bored..



Sounds like fun. 

I took about a 2 hour nap and the neighbors started lighting off fireworks so I retaliated. haha. Now the cops are swarming. needless to say I'm done for the evening(with the illegal ones anyways XD)


----------



## ctnurse

Sitting by the pool just got out of the hot tub! I could get use to this! I hope everyone is having a safe weekend!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

On the Edge of Houston, fireworks were legal and we even had huge warehouses that opened only during the 4th and New Years' and people were responsible with them.

Here in Illinois, fireworks are illegal except for sparklers and "pop rocks"  (you throw them on the ground and they go off like a cap gun)....but that doesn't stop people!  As I type, there are PLENTY of fireworks going off....I assume they have made the short trip to a neighboring state to purchase them.

Amazing!  The State tries to control people with no luck.  NO, we do not have them.  Once again, I am baffled by Illinois, and proud to be from the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> On the Edge of Houston, fireworks were legal and we even had huge warehouses that opened only during the 4th and New Years' and people were responsible with them.
> 
> Here in Illinois, fireworks are illegal except for sparklers and "pop rocks"  (you throw them on the ground and they go off like a cap gun)....but that doesn't stop people!  As I type, there are PLENTY of fireworks going off....I assume they have made the short trip to a neighboring state to purchase them.
> 
> Amazing!  The State tries to control people with no luck.  NO, we do not have them.  Once again, I am baffled by Illinois, and proud to be from the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS!!!



Where at in Illinois are you? I grew up just outside Elgin. 


I just went and stood in the rain for almost 15 minutes and just listened to the rain fall and the thunder and felt the rain just hitting my body. It was so amazing and relaxing. I haven't done that in years!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> On the Edge of Houston, fireworks were legal and we even had huge warehouses that opened only during the 4th and New Years' and people were responsible with them.
> 
> Here in Illinois, fireworks are illegal except for sparklers and "pop rocks"  (you throw them on the ground and they go off like a cap gun)....but that doesn't stop people!  As I type, there are PLENTY of fireworks going off....I assume they have made the short trip to a neighboring state to purchase them.
> 
> Amazing!  The State tries to control people with no luck.  NO, we do not have them.  Once again, I am baffled by Illinois, and proud to be from the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS!!!



Oddly enough, I haven't heard any fireworks this year. Most of the towns have warned residents against using them because of the severe drought.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Where at in Illinois are you? I grew up just outside Elgin.
> 
> 
> I just went and stood in the rain for almost 15 minutes and just listened to the rain fall and the thunder and felt the rain just hitting my body. It was so amazing and relaxing. I haven't done that in years!



I grew up in Naperville, went to high school in Lisle, and my first real boyfriend lived in Downer's Grove. Are you familiar with any of those places?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I grew up in Naperville, went to high school in Lisle, and my first real boyfriend lived in Downer's Grove. Are you familiar with any of those places?




Downer's Grove I've heard of but not the rest of them. I moved away when I was 10 so I didn't know many city names. haha. The town I grew up in was Streamwood.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Downer's Grove I've heard of but not the rest of them. I moved away when I was 10 so I didn't know many city names. haha. The town I grew up in was Streamwood.



I don't know Streamwood, but I remember driving to Elgin for soccer games.  My sister and I both played in a traveling league and we were always crisscrossing the area.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know Streamwood, but I remember driving to Elgin for soccer games.  My sister and I both played in a traveling league and we were always crisscrossing the area.



It's a town of no more than 40k so that's not a big shock. haha. I used to play soccer too. I dunno if I ever played in Elgin though. That was back in 1996 when I was like 7 or 8.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> It's a town of no more than 40k so that's not a big shock. haha. I used to play soccer too. I dunno if I ever played in Elgin though. That was back in 1996 when I was like 7 or 8.



Soccer is practically the national sport of the Midwest. All the hottest guys played it.  Lol. Unlike Texas, where football is king.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Soccer is practically the national sport of the Midwest. All the hottest guys played it.  Lol. Unlike Texas, where football is king.



Ain't that the truth! haha Idk if you could consider a 7-8year old kid hot but ok. Yeah no doubt there. Football is ingrained in every kid from a young age out there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ain't that the truth! haha Idk if you could consider a 7-8year old kid hot but ok. Yeah no doubt there. Football is ingrained in every kid from a young age out there.



It's not creepy if you're a 7 year old girl, which I was at the time. 

And I was actually thinking more of the guys at my high school.  I enjoyed going to those games.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's not creepy if you're a 7 year old girl, which I was at the time.
> 
> And I was actually thinking more of the guys at my high school.  I enjoyed going to those games.



Touche'. haha. 

Ahhhh ok. I never played in high school. I did enjoy the womens soccer games for much the same reason's I'm sure.


----------



## Birdman1511

Hope everybody has a safe and happy 4th of July!!!!


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Hope everybody has a safe and happy 4th of July!!!!



howdy! I was wondering if anyone was still around...just got back from a minor league baseball game...we got totally destroyed but I had fun hanging with my bff and her family.
what's going on in the world this evening?


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm here..

just found out I will be missing a Bikini BBQ and Lingerie BAsh July 30th 

8 hours of shooting with dozens of models...


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> howdy! I was wondering if anyone was still around...just got back from a minor league baseball game...we got totally destroyed but I had fun hanging with my bff and her family.
> what's going on in the world this evening?



Hey whats happenin??? yeah im stilll around


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Birdman1511 said:


> Hope everybody has a safe and happy 4th of July!!!!



Thanks! And the same to you! 



NJDiva said:


> howdy! I was wondering if anyone was still around...just got back from a minor league baseball game...we got totally destroyed but I had fun hanging with my bff and her family.
> what's going on in the world this evening?



Just relaxing and trying to decide whether to go to bed. I need to wake up about 8 so no staying up til 2 a.m. like last night.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm just relaxing watching Knockaround Guys.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here..
> 
> just found out I will be missing a Bikini BBQ and Lingerie BAsh July 30th
> 
> 8 hours of shooting with dozens of models...



and you're missing this....why???
if you tell me it's because of us, you are insane. if you have to work we would totally understand. I've been called out of many family dinners because of work, it's the nature of the job


----------



## Birdman1511

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks! And the same to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just relaxing and trying to decide whether to go to bed. I need to wake up about 8 so no staying up til 2 a.m. like last night.



Your welcome!! and thank you


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here..
> 
> just found out I will be missing a Bikini BBQ and Lingerie BAsh July 30th
> 
> 8 hours of shooting with dozens of models...



Eh, you can play with models anytime... Getting to see all of us is a rare occasion.


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Hey whats happenin??? yeah im stilll around



sweet! do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Eh, you can play with models anytime... Getting to see all of us is a rare occasion.



and that is exactly why I will be missing the photo event..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm just relaxing watching Knockaround Guys.



I just watched the end of The Sorcerer's Apprentice and, yes, it was as terrible as I remember.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks! And the same to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just relaxing and trying to decide whether to go to bed. I need to wake up about 8 so no staying up til 2 a.m. like last night.



you had a good evening chatting last night. what's up with the 8 am wake up?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just watched the end of The Sorcerer's Apprentice and, yes, it was as terrible as I remember.



I actually liked it.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm just relaxing watching Knockaround Guys.



I'm guessing you're off tomorrow...normally you're passed out or at work already


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> sweet! do anything fun this weekend?



i had to wrok for the most part but i get the fourth off so thats awesome how bout you?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I'm guessing you're off tomorrow...normally you're passed out or at work already




Yep. Requested the night off.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> and that is exactly why I will be missing the photo event..



awww I feel special now


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> and you're missing this....why???
> if you tell me it's because of us, you are insane. if you have to work we would totally understand. I've been called out of many family dinners because of work, it's the nature of the job



I've been called insane a few times before..LOL

the photo thing would be an excellent way to freshen  my portfolio with a lot of new models, in one day...

however I have already made the commitment to be there and provide company for non coaster riding people,, plus I also volunteered to take the princesses on the Kissing Tower since DC doesn't ride that..

it's a tough call, 
a day with a bunch of Beautiful Models
or
a day with a group of Beautiful Crazy Princesses

I've always been attracted to Crazy...

I'll be at Hershey


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> you had a good evening chatting last night. what's up with the 8 am wake up?



I want to take a shower before DS comes looking for me.  My plan is to take him to the 4th of July festival near us. 



bluedevilinaz said:


> I actually liked it.



Sorry, that doesn't improve its quality.  I like plenty of not great movies.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> awww I feel special now



you should feel special everyday..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, that doesn't improve its quality.  I like plenty of not great movies.



Well damn.. haha. I'm right there with ya.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I've been called insane a few times before..LOL
> the photo thing would be an excellent way to freshen  my portfolio with a lot of new models, in one day...
> however I have already made the commitment to be there and provide company for non coaster riding people,, plus I also volunteered to take the princesses on the Kissing Tower since DC doesn't ride that..
> it's a tough call,
> a day with a bunch of Beautiful Models
> or
> a day with a group of Beautiful Crazy Princesses
> I've always been attracted to Crazy...
> I'll be at Hershey



It's a good thing you'll be there then because I don't think I can go to Hershey Park and not ride something called The Kissing Tower.


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> i had to work for the most part but i get the fourth off so thats awesome how bout you?



had a 4 day weekend, spent all of Friday sleeping...it was wonderful. yesterday ran some errands and today had lunch with my oldest girlfriend who did something so sweet for me. since I lost a lot of pictures and stuff in the fire she copied pages from my yearbook, made a cd of old pictures of us in high school and pictures of our first cruise and gave me a gift card to redo some of my scrapbooks...almost had me get teary eyed


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> had a 4 day weekend, spent all of Friday sleeping...it was wonderful. yesterday ran some errands and today had lunch with my oldest girlfriend who did something so sweet for me. since I lost a lot of pictures and stuff in the fire she copied pages from my yearbook, made a cd of old pictures of us in high school and pictures of our first cruise and gave me a gift card to redo some of my scrapbooks...almost had me get teary eyed



Mustve been nice to spend your Friday sleeping in... that was really awesome what your friend di for you too its really amazing what our friends do for us that really make us value their friendship i bet that made you really happy!! you have big plans for tomorrow???


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's a good thing you'll be there then because I don't think I can go to Hershey Park and not ride something called The Kissing Tower.




we might have to ride it a few times..


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's a good thing you'll be there then because I don't think I can go to Hershey Park and not ride something called The Kissing Tower.



yeah I kinda think I want to see that as well and it's truly no fun without someone showing us around!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> yeah I kinda think I want to see that as well and it's truly no fun without someone showing us around!



I did extend the offer to all the Princesses


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Mustve been nice to spend your Friday sleeping in... that was really awesome what your friend di for you too its really amazing what our friends do for us that really make us value their friendship i bet that made you really happy!! you have big plans for tomorrow???



going back into the house to see if there's anything we missed or forgot before they tear it down. I'm the only one that can go into the house since there's now a lot of mold. All my hazmat training makes me be the one to go in. 
my bff wants to make a coconut cake so that may be on the agenda tomorrow...but as far as concrete plans....I may end up staying in bed and doing nothin'


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I did extend the offer to all the Princesses



well thank you sir!


----------



## Birdman1511

NJDiva said:


> going back into the house to see if there's anything we missed or forgot before they tear it down. I'm the only one that can go into the house since there's now a lot of mold. All my hazmat training makes me be the one to go in.
> my bff wants to make a coconut cake so that may be on the agenda tomorrow...but as far as concrete plans....I may end up staying in bed and doing nothin'



ahhh coconut cream cake is my favorite and a specialty of mine


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> well thank you sir!



sir ????


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> ahhh coconut cream cake is my favorite and a specialty of mine



ok seriously you so should not have told me that!!! you know you're gonna have to let me try it when I come down there....


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> sir ????



sorry...what was I thinking...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> sorry...what was I thinking...



that's what I was wondering..

just because I'm offering to take a group of Princesses on the kissing tower doesn't mean I'm being nice..it means I'm bein' a Pyrate..

once we get in that line..DC's HArem will be the Pyrate's Crew.....


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> sorry...what was I thinking...



That you'd annoy him and amuse the rest of us I'm guessing.


----------



## TheBigE

Okay, need to see pictures and stories from 4th of July celebrations in the States.....man I miss the BBQ, Fireworks, and debauchery.   We have people from TX here, so I know there has to be some good old times.   NJ/NY folks I am sure you have a few stories too.......    PA...well guess not sure what happens in that state.   BAHAHAHAHA  

I am working today and will be going to have a drink with a Brit after work (I think he should pay)   Not sure if that is allowed, but I will remind him of the significance of today.  

Pictures are good and may need to be provided to validate any story.   Things blowing up and Eeww...Ahhh's are welcome.  

Sincerly,
An Expat Missing the 4th of July.

For those of you not sitting at DIS today (which I hope is most of you)....I also accept SMS at 765-259-0525.  Not worried about the number as it is from an app called textPlus.   For your APP junkies check it out. Pretty kewl and lets you purchase a SMS only number for one year.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> That you'd annoy him and amuse the rest of us I'm guessing.



eh....I'm sure I'll pay for it at the end of the month.

Happy Independence Day to all!!


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Okay, need to see pictures and stories from 4th of July celebrations in the States.....man I miss the BBQ, Fireworks, and debauchery.   We have people from TX here, so I know there has to be some good old times.   NJ/NY folks I am sure you have a few stories too.......    PA...well guess not sure what happens in that state.   BAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I am working today and will be going to have a drink with a Brit after work (I think he should pay)   Not sure if that is allowed, but I will remind him of the significance of today.
> 
> Pictures are good and may need to be provided to validate any story.   Things blowing up and Eeww...Ahhh's are welcome.
> 
> Sincerly,
> An Expat Missing the 4th of July.
> 
> For those of you not sitting at DIS today (which I hope is most of you)....I also accept SMS at 765-259-0525.  Not worried about the number as it is from an app called textPlus.   For your APP junkies check it out. Pretty kewl and lets you purchase a SMS only number for one year.



sorry you have to work today, I'm on call and this is one of those days that someone inevitably hits a telephone poll and my guys get called out to clean transformer oil...so I'm just waiting for the call.
and for the record you are never an ex-Pat, just one who has been transplanted temporarily


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> eh....I'm sure I'll pay for it at the end of the month.



And would that be a *bad* thing? I'm guessing not.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

bluedevilinaz said:


> Where at in Illinois are you? I grew up just outside Elgin.
> 
> 
> I just went and stood in the rain for almost 15 minutes and just listened to the rain fall and the thunder and felt the rain just hitting my body. It was so amazing and relaxing. I haven't done that in years!



We're smack dab in the middle of the state in NORMAL.  We live on the Edge of Normal.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oddly enough, I haven't heard any fireworks this year. Most of the towns have warned residents against using them because of the severe drought.



I just heard that....our friends have a granddaughter visiting from Austin.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I grew up in Naperville, went to high school in Lisle, and my first real boyfriend lived in Downer's Grove. Are you familiar with any of those places?



I've heard of all those places. My BFF in Houston moved to Naperville and I came to visit her once.  Almost got snowed in on New Years' Day 1979.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Soccer is practically the national sport of the Midwest. All the hottest guys played it.  Lol. Unlike Texas, where football is king.



My niece is big-time into soccer and in TEXAS.  There are PLENTY of "Soccer-Moms" there, too.  Marching Band is what we did while growing up in Texas.



CoasterAddict said:


> That you'd annoy him and amuse the rest of us I'm guessing.



The Pyrate NEEDS to be annoyed!  Keeps him piratey!


Happy 4th!  We just went to a Parade in Towanda, IL.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The Pyrate NEEDS to be annoyed!  Keeps him piratey!
> .



_??_


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're smack dab in the middle of the state in NORMAL.  We live on the Edge of Normal.


That must be why you fit in so well here.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> _??_



You know Arrrrrrrgh and all that....grumpy!




CoasterAddict said:


> That must be why you fit in so well here.



Why YES, Yes it is!

Baking cookies to go over to some friends' tonight.  Chocolate chip, Coconut and Pecan...."Kitchen Sink" cookies....whatever I happen to have in the freezer to throw in...need to restock.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey Dispeeps... I hope you are enjoying the dayoff of July.  I am heading out again after coming in for a little break.  anyone doing fireworks tonight?


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey Dispeeps... I hope you are enjoying the dayoff of July.  I am heading out again after coming in for a little break.  anyone doing fireworks tonight?



I spent yesterday at the lake, but had to work today and just got home!  No fireworks here, been too dry so they are banned...


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You know Arrrrrrrgh and all that....grumpy!
> .



Oh, I understood, I was giving your comment 2 hooks up...._??_


----------



## MICKEY88

I just discovered that we are going to be at HersheyPark on what might be the busiest day of the year..sighhhhhhhhhhh


Hersheypark Stadium
Saturday, July 30, 2011 -  
     New Kids On The Block and Backstreet Boys  

 Matthew Morrison from the hit show Glee will be the special opening act for the night! New Kids on the Block and Backstreet Boys closed 2010 with a show stealing smash performance on “Dick Clark’s New Year’s ...


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I just discovered that we are going to be at HersheyPark on what might be the busiest day of the year..sighhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, July 30, 2011 -
> New Kids On The Block and Backstreet Boys
> 
> Matthew Morrison from the hit show Glee will be the special opening act for the night! New Kids on the Block and Backstreet Boys closed 2010 with a show stealing smash performance on Dick Clarks New Years ...



Ok call me cheesy but I love Matthew Morrison....so I'm not really feeling that bad that he'll be there that night.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Ok call me cheesy but I love Matthew Morrison....so I'm not really feeling that bad that he'll be there that night.



that is cheesy, it's not like you will see him


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> I just discovered that we are going to be at HersheyPark on what might be the busiest day of the year..sighhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, July 30, 2011 -
> New Kids On The Block and Backstreet Boys
> 
> Matthew Morrison from the hit show Glee will be the special opening act for the night! New Kids on the Block and Backstreet Boys closed 2010 with a show stealing smash performance on Dick Clarks New Years ...



Backstreet Boys OMG I am so there!!!!   I hope they do We've got it going on.....wait did I just say that???


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Backstreet Boys OMG I am so there!!!!   I hope they do We've got it going on.....wait did I just say that???



ummmm, Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk???????????????????


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Backstreet Boys OMG I am so there!!!!   I hope they do We've got it going on.....wait did I just say that???



ummmm...yeah ya did. I would have expected that response from me...I don't think you're spending your $5000 budget just to see them in PA. you did make me chuckle though..


----------



## NJDiva

So I hope you all had a relaxing weekend, so not looking forward to my work week. I think I have 2 days of teaching (at least 2) and I know of 3 reports that will be due this week...the upside...I'll be in Orlando in 10 days!!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> I just discovered that we are going to be at HersheyPark on what might be the busiest day of the year..sighhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Hersheypark Stadium
> Saturday, July 30, 2011 -
> New Kids On The Block and Backstreet Boys
> 
> Matthew Morrison from the hit show Glee will be the special opening act for the night! New Kids on the Block and Backstreet Boys closed 2010 with a show stealing smash performance on Dick Clarks New Years ...


I loved the NKOTB!!!  I saw them 6 times back in the day!  And I have a Danny Wood letting me take of his shirt on stage story!!!! I'm a little sad I will miss it.


TheBigE said:


> Backstreet Boys OMG I am so there!!!!   I hope they do We've got it going on.....wait did I just say that???



LMAO!! Almost sip my wine out! Notice the almost!  I don't want to waste any wine.



We just got home has a great time in NH.  It was very relaxing, I had a great time with my family!  And only 44 days to our trip to WDW.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I loved the NKOTB!!!  I saw them 6 times back in the day!  And I have a Danny Wood letting me take of his shirt on stage story!!!! I'm a little sad I will miss it.



you are not missing anything, well not concert wise,,,they are doing a concert in the stadium that night, they are not in the park.

but hershey offers a big discount on park tickets, with a concert ticket, so the park will be packed up until an hour or so before the concert


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> ummmm...yeah ya did. I would have expected that response from me...I don't think you're spending your $5000 budget just to see them in PA. you did make me chuckle though..



No way dipping into my WDW budget.  But I will be in states for work during that time.  I did price out a week long stay in GF....it is in budget.   Glad I could bring a smile.


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> I loved the NKOTB!!!  I saw them 6 times back in the day!  And I have a Danny Wood letting me take of his shirt on stage story!!!! I'm a little sad I will miss it.
> 
> LMAO!! Almost sip my wine out! Notice the almost!  I don't want to waste any wine.
> 
> We just got home has a great time in NH.  It was very relaxing, I had a great time with my family!  And only 44 days to our trip to WDW.



Red or white wine???   Got a vineyard in my back yard that I walk through every day. They make an awesome mixed red wine (I forgot the combo of grapes need to get a bottle!!)


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> No way dipping into my WDW budget.  But I will be in states for work during that time.  I did price out a week long stay in GF....it is in budget.   Glad I could bring a smile.



so when are you coming back here again?? you know your SSC buddies would love to meet up with you..


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> so when are you coming back here again?? you know your SSC buddies would love to meet up with you..




Just bought tickets today.  Fly in to Chicago on 28 July, need to be in Indiana on 1 Aug.  I am considering it.....   Hovering and watching for details.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Red or white wine???   Got a vineyard in my back yard that I walk through every day. They make an awesome mixed red wine (I forgot the combo of grapes need to get a bottle!!)



need pictures or it doesn't exist....


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> need pictures or it doesn't exist....


The wine bottle or vineyard??


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> The wine bottle or vineyard??



both will work!


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Red or white wine???   Got a vineyard in my back yard that I walk through every day. They make an awesome mixed red wine (I forgot the combo of grapes need to get a bottle!!)


White, I'm drinking my regular pinot grigio  My BIL grew up on a vineyard and made us some nice red wine last year.....I don't need to say more!


NJDiva said:


> need pictures or it doesn't exist....



Yup, what she said

We went out today and bought some fireworks...DS can't wait for it to get dark to set them off, we just set off a trial one....lots of color and smoke


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> White, I'm drinking my regular pinot grigio  My BIL grew up on a vineyard and made us some nice red wine last year.....I don't need to say more!
> 
> 
> Yup, what she said
> 
> We went out today and bought some fireworks...DS can't wait for it to get dark to set them off, we just set off a trial one....lots of color and smoke



Okay. I am on the picture thing tomorrow (it is dark now)  Here is a link to the map so you can at least semi believe me.   

http://www.zoomvino.com/w/115246/domaine-damoz/map

They are only open on Saturday and don't speak English but always open a bottle to share. Very friendly and helps me with my French

I live in the town Bardonnex

Don't have any full bottles right now only empties .  So i can understand how my credibility is impacted here....don't worry I will rebound. 

So they still limit Fireworks in CT to only flowering cones and such. When I was there we had to drive to PA to get the good stuff.  Man do I miss the 4th!!! 

E


----------



## TheBigE

Also, as note I have been going through a Spanish Red Wine phase lately....just seemed to be tasty this last couple of weeks.   Weird.


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Okay. I am on the picture thing tomorrow (it is dark now)  Here is a link to the map so you can at least semi believe me.
> 
> http://www.zoomvino.com/w/115246/domaine-damoz/map
> 
> They are only open on Saturday and don't speak English but always open a bottle to share. Very friendly and helps me with my French
> 
> I live in the town Bardonnex
> 
> Don't have any full bottles right now only empties .  So i can understand how my credibility is impacted here....don't worry I will rebound.
> 
> So they still limit Fireworks in CT to only flowering cones and such. When I was there we had to drive to PA to get the good stuff.  Man do I miss the 4th!!!
> 
> E



Yes, they still limit fireworks, but my son doesn't know any different.  Next weekend is sailfest, was that around when you lived in CT?   It is the big fireworks in New London and Groton.  

Talking to you makes me want to plan another trip to Europe!  I would fit in well. And,thanks for the link...when I am in Geneva I can find your winery


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> White, I'm drinking my regular pinot grigio  My BIL grew up on a vineyard and made us some nice red wine last year.....I don't need to say more.
> 
> Yup, what she said
> 
> We went out today and bought some fireworks...DS can't wait for it to get dark to set them off, we just set off a trial one....lots of color and smoke


I stopped at a winery earlier today and tried some peach Chardonnay (smelled amazing, light and sparkling), green apple Riesling (pucker your face sweet, even for sweet loving me), and cranberry Shiraz (also tasty, love the cranberry tartness). As you might have guessed, they are known for their fruit wines. Ended up getting the peach. Bonus: They are having a party next week so that  gives me a reason to go back and try more.


----------



## TheBigE

Yes I remember sail fest.  Oh man now you are making me miss the east coast. I really miss the ocean, we have a lake here but not the same.  Oh yeah and Paul's Pasta in Groton.....yummy.  Is it to late for some of his Fettucine Alfreado....okay yeah it is...rambling here.  

In May and Nov they do an open Caves (winery) here in GVA area and for a small price you get a glass and all the wineries are open and you walk to each and sample the wine and food. Tres Bon!!  That is when you should plan your visit.  It is one of the nice things about living here.


----------



## ahoff

I know that area.  During some of my visits coinciding with the Fourth I went to a big celebration just past Carouge.  Do they still have them?  ( though it is over by now...)

Waiting for the fireworks to start here in the next town.  Saw a great display last night at the Phish show.  They ended with an a capella  of the Star Spangled Banner, then the fireworks started during the encore, and ent on for fifteen minutes after.  All in all one of the best weekends I have had in a while, great weather to go along with the great music and great vibe.  Hope they repeat next year!!

And no work tomorrow, four day weekend, so I am headed to the beach.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I loved the NKOTB!!!  I saw them 6 times back in the day!  And I have a Danny Wood letting me take of his shirt on stage story!!!! I'm a little sad I will miss it.
> 
> 
> LMAO!! Almost sip my wine out! Notice the almost!  I don't want to waste any wine.
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home has a great time in NH.  It was very relaxing, I had a great time with my family!  And only 44 days to our trip to WDW.



LOL, I loved Joey!  I still have a NKOTB watch, maybe I should wear it?  <joke>


----------



## taramoz

I surprised DD7 today about the upcoming Disney trip, she was/is so happy!!!  I tried to video it but somehow didn't hit record, her reaction was priceless!!!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Yes, they still limit fireworks, but my son doesn't know any different.  Next weekend is sailfest, was that around when you lived in CT?   It is the big fireworks in New London and Groton.
> 
> Talking to you makes me want to plan another trip to Europe!  I would fit in well. And,thanks for the link...when I am in Geneva I can find your winery



Never been to Sailfest but have been to the art show they hold in Mystic on early August.


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Yes I remember sail fest.  Oh man now you are making me miss the east coast. I really miss the ocean, we have a lake here but not the same.  Oh yeah and Paul's Pasta in Groton.....yummy.  Is it to late for some of his Fettucine Alfreado....okay yeah it is...rambling here.
> 
> In May and Nov they do an open Caves (winery) here in GVA area and for a small price you get a glass and all the wineries are open and you walk to each and sample the wine and food. Tres Bon!!  That is when you should plan your visit.  It is one of the nice things about living here.



Yum....Paul's Pasta....I love the lobster ravoli and creamy garlic salad dressing.  May or Nov it is...I am ready for a overnight flight!  That sounds like a really nice time for the wineries.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I stopped at a winery earlier today and tried some peach Chardonnay (smelled amazing, light and sparkling), green apple Riesling (pucker your face sweet, even for sweet loving me), and cranberry Shiraz (also tasty, love the cranberry tartness). As you might have guessed, they are known for their fruit wines. Ended up getting the peach. Bonus: They are having a party next week so that  gives me a reason to go back and try more.


Sounds like you had a great time!   


taramoz said:


> LOL, I loved Joey!  I still have a NKOTB watch, maybe I should wear it?  <joke>


OMG.... I was GOING to marry Joey!!!!!  I had so much NKOTB stuff....I had the sheets and pillow cases....I got to sleep with them every nite


taramoz said:


> I surprised DD7 today about the upcoming Disney trip, she was/is so happy!!!  I tried to video it but somehow didn't hit record, her reaction was priceless!!!



Too  bad about the video....can't wait to hear about your trip


----------



## TheBigE

INSOMNIA is setting in over hear...dang it!!!!



ahoff said:


> I know that area.  During some of my visits coinciding with the Fourth I went to a big celebration just past Carouge.  Do they still have them?  ( though it is over by now...)
> 
> And no work tomorrow, four day weekend, so I am headed to the beach.



Supposed to have Fireworks at Buot-de-Monde which I guess would be Carouge, but I heard those were moved.   Did not feel like chasing all over town looking for them.   Usually end up at Lady Godiva or Grand Duke and not watching Fireworks.  I have read this book and know how it ends.



taramoz said:


> I surprised DD7 today about the upcoming Disney trip, she was/is so happy!!!  I tried to video it but somehow didn't hit record, her reaction was priceless!!!







ctnurse said:


> Yum....Paul's Pasta....I love the lobster ravoli and creamy garlic salad dressing.  May or Nov it is...I am ready for a overnight flight!  That sounds like a really nice time for the wineries.



STOP STOP STOP, okay no don't tell me more...okay do....wait wait no dont, I need to focus here!    I forgot about the cream garlic salad dressing.   OMG, that was some of the best food and atmosphere anywhere.   Loved sitting on the porch watching the boat on the Thames.   

Book the flight, Continental flies direct from Newark to Geneva.   Not a bad flight, more of an issue getting to Newark.   At least you don't have to go through Paris or London.   Fly back through those on the way home.  

The wineries are really kewl and you get to walk through all the oak barrels.   Sorry I know not helping, but again see the beginning - Insomnia.   

So what does it say if I KNEW a guy who had a NKOTB cassette?   Just curious and no I do not have them on my ipod.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> INSOMNIA is setting in over hear...dang it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to have Fireworks at Buot-de-Monde which I guess would be Carouge, but I heard those were moved.   Did not feel like chasing all over town looking for them.   Usually end up at Lady Godiva or Grand Duke and not watching Fireworks.  I have read this book and know how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP STOP STOP, okay no don't tell me more...okay do....wait wait no dont, I need to focus here!    I forgot about the cream garlic salad dressing.   OMG, that was some of the best food and atmosphere anywhere.   Loved sitting on the porch watching the boat on the Thames.
> 
> Book the flight, Continental flies direct from Newark to Geneva.   Not a bad flight, more of an issue getting to Newark.   At least you don't have to go through Paris or London.   Fly back through those on the way home.
> 
> The wineries are really kewl and you get to walk through all the oak barrels.   Sorry I know not helping, but again see the beginning - Insomnia.
> 
> So what does it say if I KNEW a guy who had a NKOTB cassette?   Just curious and no I do not have them on my ipod.



ummm..it says that your friends were in the closet about liking NKOTB and you WISH you had them on your ipod...


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Never been to Sailfest but have been to the art show they hold in Mystic on early August.


I love Mystic, it is just too bad that summer is soooo short in these parts.


TheBigE said:


> INSOMNIA is setting in over hear...dang it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to have Fireworks at Buot-de-Monde which I guess would be Carouge, but I heard those were moved.   Did not feel like chasing all over town looking for them.   Usually end up at Lady Godiva or Grand Duke and not watching Fireworks.  I have read this book and know how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP STOP STOP, okay no don't tell me more...okay do....wait wait no dont, I need to focus here!    I forgot about the cream garlic salad dressing.   OMG, that was some of the best food and atmosphere anywhere.   Loved sitting on the porch watching the boat on the Thames.
> 
> Book the flight, Continental flies direct from Newark to Geneva.   Not a bad flight, more of an issue getting to Newark.   At least you don't have to go through Paris or London.   Fly back through those on the way home.
> 
> The wineries are really kewl and you get to walk through all the oak barrels.   Sorry I know not helping, but again see the beginning - Insomnia.
> So what does it say if I KNEW a guy who had a NKOTB cassette?   Just curious and no I do not have them on my ipod.



I haven't been there in a while, but now I am going to make a trip to Paul's and Geneva

I bet you know all the words to the NKOTB songs  I know I do....


----------



## TheBigE

Perhaps.  

I still believe that there is no problem in the world that can't be solved with 80s Hair Band Music.  Just sayin....


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> I love Mystic, it is just too bad that summer is soooo short in these parts.
> 
> 
> I haven't been there in a while, but now I am going to make a trip to Paul's and Geneva
> 
> I bet you know all the words to the NKOTB songs  I know I do....



Well not ALL the words and BTW just checked iPod and I go from Natalie Cole to Nickelback to Night Ranger......no NKOTB. (sigh of relief).  

U make a trip to Paul's and I will make a trip to local winery.  Sounds like a deal.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I love Mystic, it is just too bad that summer is soooo short in these parts.
> 
> 
> I haven't been there in a while, but now I am going to make a trip to Paul's and Geneva
> 
> I bet you know all the words to the NKOTB songs  I know I do....



I have to say....I know them too!
sometimes I make my office suffer and play some NKOTB and BSB when I'm feeling all boy band-ish...may even break out some 98 Degrees


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!
> 
> OMG.... I was GOING to marry Joey!!!!!  I had so much NKOTB stuff....I had the sheets and pillow cases....I got to sleep with them every nite
> 
> 
> Too  bad about the video....can't wait to hear about your trip



LOL, you sound like you were as nuts as me as a kid!

I will definetly be bringing y laptop along to check in during my trip.  I cannot wait, now that she knows I am back into crazy mode


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Well not ALL the words and BTW just checked iPod and I go from Natalie Cole to Nickelback to Night Ranger......no NKOTB. (sigh of relief).
> 
> U make a trip to Paul's and I will make a trip to local winery.  Sounds like a deal.


I would rather go to your winery


NJDiva said:


> I have to say....I know them too!
> sometimes I make my office suffer and play some NKOTB and BSB when I'm feeling all boy band-ish...may even break out some 98 Degrees


I loved me some 98 Degrees too...


taramoz said:


> LOL, you sound like you were as nuts as me as a kid!
> 
> I will definetly be bringing y laptop along to check in during my trip.  I cannot wait, now that she knows I am back into crazy mode



Is this her first trip???  This will be DS 5th trip and he is dorking out....and he can hardly wait


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> Supposed to have Fireworks at Buot-de-Monde which I guess would be Carouge, but I heard those were moved.   Did not feel like chasing all over town looking for them.   Usually end up at Lady Godiva or Grand Duke and not watching Fireworks.  I have read this book and know how it ends.



Yes, that was the place.  They do not do it anymore?  It was quite the bash.  Good advice on the flight out of Newark, took that  only once.  It is a pain to get to Newark, usually went outof JFK.



ctnurse said:


> I love Mystic, it is just too bad that summer is soooo short in these parts.



Yes, once the end of June passes summer just flys by.  Where is Pauls?  I will be going up Rt 1 in August.


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Yes, that was the place.  They do not do it anymore?  It was quite the bash.  Good advice on the flight out of Newark, took that  only once.  It is a pain to get to Newark, usually went outof JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once the end of June passes summer just flys by.  Where is Pauls?  I will be going up Rt 1 in August.



Paul's in in Groton on Thames ST.  It is a great little Italian place, really great food, and cheap.  I have to go now.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I stopped at a winery earlier today and tried some peach Chardonnay (smelled amazing, light and sparkling), green apple Riesling (pucker your face sweet, even for sweet loving me), and cranberry Shiraz (also tasty, love the cranberry tartness). As you might have guessed, they are known for their fruit wines. Ended up getting the peach. Bonus: They are having a party next week so that  gives me a reason to go back and try more.



 drinking fruity wines is not a piratey activity


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I would rather go to your winery
> 
> I loved me some 98 Degrees too...
> 
> 
> Is this her first trip???  This will be DS 5th trip and he is dorking out....and he can hardly wait



It's her 4th trip, but her first was when she was just 9mo, so third that she remembers.  This will be our first time doing disney breakfast, we booked Cape Mays tonight at her request!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Paul's in in Groton on Thames ST.  It is a great little Italian place, really great food, and cheap.  I have to go now.



Well, we will have to meet for lunch there....


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> I would rather go to your winery
> :



You are welcome anytime.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> You are welcome anytime.



aren't you suppposed to be asleep???


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Soccer is practically the national sport of the Midwest. All the hottest guys played it.  Lol. Unlike Texas, where football is king.



  So basically....  You either end up with the International Football...  or the American Football.  (Cause we can't do anything the same as everyone else.)  



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here..
> 
> just found out I will be missing a Bikini BBQ and Lingerie BAsh July 30th
> 
> 8 hours of shooting with dozens of models...



  Hmmmm....   When exactly is it?    wondering If we could crash.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just watched the end of The Sorcerer's Apprentice and, yes, it was as terrible as I remember.



 I kinda enjoyed it....  Although they cheated with the Tesla Coils.

http://youtu.be/h0qcZIv_tHU




wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're smack dab in the middle of the state in NORMAL.  We live on the Edge of Normal.



  vs the rest of us who don't live anywhere close to Normal.  





MICKEY88 said:


> I just discovered that we are going to be at HersheyPark on what might be the busiest day of the year..sighhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Hersheypark Stadium
> Saturday, July 30, 2011 -
> New Kids On The Block and Backstreet Boys
> 
> Matthew Morrison from the hit show Glee will be the special opening act for the night! New Kids on the Block and Backstreet Boys closed 2010 with a show stealing smash performance on Dick Clarks New Years ...



   I'll have to pass this along to a guy I work with.     i know last year for our company picnic it was the same day that KISS was in Concert at the stadium.     That was interesting to say the least.



TheBigE said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> I still believe that there is no problem in the world that can't be solved with 80s Hair Band Music.  Just sayin....



 Oh god....

  that sounds like a guy I work with.   He has issues.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.So basically....  You either end up with the International Football...  or the American Football.  (Cause we can't do anything the same as everyone else.)
> 2. Hmmm....   When exactly is it?    wondering If we could crash.
> 3.  I kinda enjoyed it....  Although they cheated with the Tesla Coils.
> http://youtu.be/h0qcZIv_tHU
> 4. vs the rest of us who don't live anywhere close to Normal.



1. Pretty much. I've gotten to the point where I don't mind watching football, but I still prefer soccer (along with most of the rest of the world  ). I do have to admit that a Friday night high school game can be fun. Our fall weather is beautiful down here.
2. Not a bad idea...I wouldn't mind seeing some models...
3. Can't open this on my phone. Will try again when I get on a computer.
4.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Pretty much. I've gotten to the point where I don't mind watching football, but I still prefer soccer (along with most of the rest of the world  ). I do have to admit that a Friday night high school game can be fun. Our fall weather is beautiful down here.
> 2. Not a bad idea...I wouldn't mind seeing some models...
> 3. Can't open this on my phone. Will try again when I get on a computer.
> 4.




3.  Your phone sucks.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 3.  Your phone sucks.



It has its moments.   It just doesn't seem to like certain video formats...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It has its moments.   It just doesn't seem to like certain video formats...



It makes you wonder in this day and age how a smartphone can puke on youtube.  


 Even the Iphone which doesn't work with FLASH still works with youtube.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It makes you wonder in this day and age how a smartphone can puke on youtube.
> 
> Even the Iphone which doesn't work with FLASH still works with youtube.



I don't know. It makes me sad when it doesn't work after I press the button though...

I'm watching Robin Hood: Men in Tights...
Cary Elwes! Yay!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 3.  Your phone sucks.



as opposed to yours that can't view photos


----------



## MICKEY88

[/I]





DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Hmmmm....   When exactly is it?    wondering If we could crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. vs the rest of us who don't live anywhere close to Normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3   I'll have to pass this along to a guy I work with.     i know last year for our company picnic it was the same day that KISS was in Concert at the stadium.     That was interesting to say the least.



1.  http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/tlg/2469819745.html


2. normal is for boring people who have no imagination..

3. the best crowds I've seen at the park are when Bon Jovi is performing in the stadium


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know. It makes me sad when it doesn't work after I press the button though...
> 
> I'm watching Robin Hood: Men in Tights...
> Cary Elwes! Yay!



 We're Men!  we're men in Tights! 
 We roam around the forest looking for fights.
 We're Men. We're men in Tiiiights.
 We rob from the rich and give to the poor, That's Right!
 We may look like sissies,  But watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights!
  We're men. We're men in tights.
  always on guard defending the people's rights.

http://youtu.be/pc1am3KyYgA






MICKEY88 said:


> as opposed to yours that can't view photos



  But i don't pay for my phone.... and it's not even a smart phone.   Since I don't pay for it,   I can't really complain if I can't do data (which is what prevents me from getting pics).



MICKEY88 said:


> [/I]
> 
> 1.  http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/tlg/2469819745.html
> 
> 
> 2. normal is for boring people who have no imagination..
> 
> 3. the best crowds I've seen at the park are when Bon Jovi is performing in the stadium



1.   Hmmmmm......  Tempting...   

2.  Normal is Relative....but not one of mine.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> We're Men!  we're men in Tights!
> We roam around the forest looking for fights.
> We're Men. We're men in Tiiiights.
> We rob from the rich and give to the poor, That's Right!
> We may look like sissies,  But watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights!
> We're men. We're men in tights.
> always on guard defending the people's rights.
> 
> http://youtu.be/pc1am3KyYgA



 the visual of you in tights is going to cause me to have nightmares for sure ...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the visual of you in tights is going to cause me to have nightmares for sure ...





  I'm not even sure if I could find tights long enough.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not even sure if I could find tights long enough.



I'm sure a dance supply place could get them,, if you REALLY want them..

http://www.amazon.com/Stretch-Fleece-BibTights-Cycling-Bibtight/dp/B00340R5ZG


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god....
> 
> that sounds like a guy I work with.   He has issues.



Oh come on now, did he have a mullet?   Check your iPod/mp3 player (trying to be non brand specific here) you must have some music from 80s.   Right?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm sure a dance supply place could get them,, if you REALLY want them..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stretch-Fleece-BibTights-Cycling-Bibtight/dp/B00340R5ZG



 I think i'll pass.    I don't want to frighten people.  



TheBigE said:


> Oh come on now, did he have a mullet?   Check your iPod/mp3 player (trying to be non brand specific here) you must have some music from 80s.   Right?



What do you mean by DID HE?  

  the scariest thing is his work cube currently has about 10 pictures of hair band front-people.    He only finally put up a picture of an actual woman when we asked him about why he had so many pictures of long haired hairy men up at his desk.


----------



## TheBigE

Ok, see the Mullet is a dead give away...not fully appreciating the art.  

No pictures in my cube/flat/car/gym locker of Hair Bands.   I still stand by my statement....


Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?   

For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Ok, see the Mullet is a dead give away...not fully appreciating the art.
> 
> No pictures in my cube/flat/car/gym locker of Hair Bands.   I still stand by my statement....
> 
> 
> Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?
> 
> For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.



Last one i bought?       It's either the 2 I bought at the Faerie Fest from the the Telesma booth....

  Or the Tron  "Remixed" CD.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So I had a great night with friends tonight. Took us almost 2 hours(totaly throughout the day) to light off all the fireworks I had bought. haha. I also made 2 strawberry/blackberry pies. Here's acouple before cooking pictures. I'll get the after one after they've cooled(although one's half gone thanks to my friends lol). 










Here's one of the aftermath of our adventures. hahaha


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Well, we will have to meet for lunch there....


Sounds good...I like lunch


TheBigE said:


> You are welcome anytime.


I let ya know when I am headed across the pond


DCTooTall said:


> It makes you wonder in this day and age how a smartphone can puke on youtube.
> 
> 
> Even the Iphone which doesn't work with FLASH still works with youtube.


I find sometimes even youtube videos don't work with my Iphone


TheBigE said:


> Ok, see the Mullet is a dead give away...not fully appreciating the art.
> 
> No pictures in my cube/flat/car/gym locker of Hair Bands.   I still stand by my statement....
> 
> 
> Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?
> 
> For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.


Let see,the last one I downloaded was Justin Beaver onto my son's Ipod


bluedevilinaz said:


> So I had a great night with friends tonight. Took us almost 2 hours(totaly throughout the day) to light off all the fireworks I had bought. haha. I also made 2 strawberry/blackberry pies. Here's acouple before cooking pictures. I'll get the after one after they've cooled(although one's half gone thanks to my friends lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the aftermath of our adventures. hahaha



Those pies look yummy!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> It's her 4th trip, but her first was when she was just 9mo, so third that she remembers.  This will be our first time doing disney breakfast, we booked Cape Mays tonight at her request!



Sounds like you will have a great time....I booked the HDDR at DS request.  Too bad we aren't there at the same time....We could hang out and so could the kids.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Morning folks... well, back to work back to the bull... but its just a few days until Friday, so Im cool with that. Enjoy a great day yesterday and met a nice little tenderoni 10 years my junior... that can't lead to anything but trouble, but at least he's good eye candy.


TheBigE said:


> Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?
> 
> For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.



My last download was actually "I, Alex Cross" by James Patterson (audio book) for my drive to Florida.  The last music CD was "Intimacy" by Kem. Good stuff.[/COLOR]



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I had a great night with
> friends tonight. Took us almost 2 hours(totaly throughout the day) to light off all the fireworks I had bought. haha. I also made 2 strawberry/blackberry pies. Here's acouple before cooking pictures. I'll get the after one after they've cooled(although one's half gone thanks to my friends lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the aftermath of our adventures. hahaha



Oh my... I think Im coming for a visit...mmmm, pie!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

TheBigE said:


> Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?
> 
> For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.


I download a lot of books but the last music I downloaded was Florence and the Machine.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I had a great night with friends tonight. Took us almost 2 hours(totaly throughout the day) to light off all the fireworks I had bought. haha. I also made 2 strawberry/blackberry pies. Here's acouple before cooking pictures. I'll get the after one after they've cooled(although one's half gone thanks to my friends lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the aftermath of our adventures. hahaha


Strawberries are my favorite! Looks like you all had a good time 


Taking it easy today...I pulled something in my lower back 2 weeks ago and now I wonder if its a kidney stone?? So, heading to the pool at my complex for the day and drinking lots and lots of water!!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like you will have a great time....I booked the HDDR at DS request.  Too bad we aren't there at the same time....We could hang out and so could the kids.



No kidding, but I go alot, so maybe another time!!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Morning folks... well, back to work back to the bull... but its just a few days until Friday, so Im cool with that. Enjoy a great day yesterday and met a nice little tenderoni 10 years my junior... that can't lead to anything but trouble, but at least he's good eye candy.
> 
> 
> My last download was actually "I, Alex Cross" by James Patterson (audio book) for my drive to Florida.  The last music CD was "Intimacy" by Kem. Good stuff.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... I think Im coming for a visit...mmmm, pie!



you do know he's coming here, if he were nice he could bring a pie TO us so we could try it. I've traveled with baked goods before and it goes right through the x-ray without issue....I'm just sayin'...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> you do know he's coming here, if he were nice he could bring a pie TO us so we could try it. I've traveled with baked goods before and it goes right through the x-ray without issue....I'm just sayin'...



He is? when??  Dag, I gotta do a better job keeping up with you all.  But, wow... x-rayed strawberry pie?  I love it!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> He is? when??  Dag, I gotta do a better job keeping up with you all.  But, wow... x-rayed strawberry pie?  I love it!



he's coming in at the end of the month. the Saturday we are in Hershey he will be in NYC. we have plans to meet on Sunday afternoon if you're not too tired to meet for dinner....


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

NJDiva said:


> he's coming in at the end of the month. the Saturday we are in Hershey he will be in NYC. we have plans to meet on Sunday afternoon if you're not too tired to meet for dinner....



I'm joining you all for the NYC visit  Not sure how a pie would travel with the heat though....


----------



## NJDiva

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm joining you all for the NYC visit  Not sure how a pie would travel with the heat though....



you freeze it first and pack it for travel in a bakery box. I traveled to FL with a pumpple cake from Philly and it made it with no issues and it tasted as good as it did straight from the bakery.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you freeze it first and pack it for travel in a bakery box. I traveled to FL with a pumpple cake from Philly and it made it with no issues and it tasted as good as it did straight from the bakery.



good grief I had to google pumpple cake, that should be illegal


----------



## DIS_MERI

Just dropping in to say hey to everyone 

My BFF took off this morning to spend 2 weeks with her hubby's family, but she's been here for the last 10 days, which has been awesome.  In the last 2 years I've only seen her for a couple of hours at a time twice a year, but her DH is getting transferred closer, so not only will she be back for another 2 weeks of visiting soon, but she will also be within a days driving distance when she leaves 


Had a fantastic time celebrating the 4th (which is also my DS's bday); parade, cookout/birthday party and then we went to some awesome fireworks.  We all really had a great time.  My older DD said this morning that she wishes it was a holiday again so she could hang out with her friends all day again   Got another busy week ahead, plus a group of my friends are doing a walk/run mileage challenge this month, so I'm spending a lot of time out walking.  We started July 1 and I'm over 14 miles already


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> he's coming in at the end of the month. the Saturday we are in Hershey he will be in NYC. we have plans to meet on Sunday afternoon if you're not too tired to meet for dinner....





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm joining you all for the NYC visit  Not sure how a pie would travel with the heat though....



oh wow, I had no clue. WEll, I knew he was coming at some point in July but didn't know y'all scheduled something. Yep, Id love to get in on that too.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> good grief I had to google pumpple cake, that should be illegal



ummm...just so you know, it's awesome! both bffs wanted one so I flew from Philly to St. Louis with one and the following month flew to FL with the other one. both were very happy that they got their cakes in one piece.
so yes, it can be done and you will want to be on a treadmill for the rest of the week after eating just one slice.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> ummm...just so you know, it's awesome! both bffs wanted one so I flew from Philly to St. Louis with one and the following month flew to FL with the other one. both were very happy that they got their cakes in one piece.
> so yes, it can be done and you will want to be on a treadmill for the rest of the week after eating just one slice.



I'm all in favor of indulgent desserts but that doesn't even look good to me. Too many competing flavors and waaaaaay too much frosting.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm all in favor of indulgent desserts but that doesn't even look good to me. Too many competing flavors and waaaaaay too much frosting.



aaahhh....you saw the cake! yeah, I had one or two of my friends that couldn't deal with all the flavors...when I had mine, I moved some of the flavors around and it still was good. the icing is no where near as rich as you would think it would be, light and not too sweet at all. I love icing and have a really big sweet tooth but this really wasn't that bad.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> aaahhh....you saw the cake! yeah, I had one or two of my friends that couldn't deal with all the flavors...when I had mine, I moved some of the flavors around and it still was good. the icing is no where near as rich as you would think it would be, light and not too sweet at all. I love icing and have a really big sweet tooth but this really wasn't that bad.



Yes, like M88 I went googling...
What do you mean "moved the flavors around?"


----------



## taramoz

I just wanted to pop n and say hello, I will be offline for a bit, I closed on my refi and am having a little party to celebrate new beginnings!  I will pop on after my friends leave to see what mayhem you are all up to!!!


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, like M88 I went googling...
> What do you mean "moved the flavors around?"



ok, if you look at the cake once it's sliced, it's apple pie in yellow cake and pumpkin pie in chocolate cake. I tried the chocolate cake with with apple pie and pumpkin in yellow cake. then I ate just yellow cake then just pumpkin, then apple then chocolate cake....


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

NJDiva said:


> ok, if you look at the cake once it's sliced, it's apple pie in yellow cake and pumpkin pie in chocolate cake. I tried the chocolate cake with with apple pie and pumpkin in yellow cake. then I ate just yellow cake then just pumpkin, then apple then chocolate cake....



WOW! Now THAT is a cake!  Not sure if the taste would be good or not?  A bakery here has a cheesecake inside a chocolate cake with a slick chocolate ganache (sp?) as a frosting.  THAT is absolutely delish...unfortunately it's like crack and I end up eating too much and have to hit the treadmill for hours on end.

So is there a plan for the Sunday NYC meet?  I guess it depends on what the guest of honor wants to do?!


----------



## NJDiva

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WOW! Now THAT is a cake!  Not sure if the taste would be good or not?  A bakery here has a cheesecake inside a chocolate cake with a slick chocolate ganache (sp?) as a frosting.  THAT is absolutely delish...unfortunately it's like crack and I end up eating too much and have to hit the treadmill for hours on end.
> 
> So is there a plan for the Sunday NYC meet?  I guess it depends on what the guest of honor wants to do?!



I believe it does depend on the guest of honor! Since we'll be coming back from Hershey I would suggest an early dinner of some sort, that way we aren't too rushed trying to get into the City. I'm sure we could make our way over to the Disney Store in Time Square if we had time....


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

NJDiva said:


> I believe it does depend on the guest of honor! Since we'll be coming back from Hershey I would suggest an early dinner of some sort, that way we aren't too rushed trying to get into the City. I'm sure we could make our way over to the Disney Store in Time Square if we had time....



lol! Of course we will have to go to the Disney Store   I will not be going to Hershey  so I plan to meet him in the City for some touring time.  We could all meet up in Little Italy or the Village for some good food....and beverages too!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I just wanted to pop n and say hello, I will be offline for a bit, I closed on my refi and am having a little party to celebrate new beginnings!  I will pop on after my friends leave to see what mayhem you are all up to!!!



Congrats.....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> I just wanted to pop n and say hello, I will be offline for a bit, I closed on my refi and am having a little party to celebrate new beginnings!  I will pop on after my friends leave to see what mayhem you are all up to!!!



Yay.. go girl. Im sure are happy.




NJDiva said:


> ok, if you look at the cake once it's sliced, it's apple pie in yellow cake and pumpkin pie in chocolate cake. I tried the chocolate cake with with apple pie and pumpkin in yellow cake. then I ate just yellow cake then just pumpkin, then apple then chocolate cake....



damn, I need to learn how to make that.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ok so to get things straight for NYC on July 31st(I'm still making my plans) I think everyone who's interested should pm me their emails so we can all be on the same page.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> ok so to get things straight for NYC on July 31st(I'm still making my plans) I think everyone who's interested should pm me their emails so we can all be on the same page.



Sounds like it's going to be a fun time! Wish I could stay longer and go...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a fun time! Wish I could stay longer and go...



It's shaping up to be a blast! Aww I'm sure there will be another time where we can make our schedules coordinate


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone had a good day. It was a beautiful day here, spent some time at the beach and then went to a cruise night at the local fire dept.  




TheBigE said:


> Maybe we try the excercise on here....What was the last CD/Album/Download you did?
> 
> For me it was the Essential Santana.   Of course, this will get lost in the thread eventually as most of America is asleep right now....BAHAHA.



I download music from archive.org, lots of live shows there.  Last was a Perpetual Groove show. Just signed up for livephish.com, all the Watkins Glen shows are free to to ticket holders.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I had a great night with friends tonight. Took us almost 2 hours(totaly throughout the day) to light off all the fireworks I had bought. haha. I also made 2 strawberry/blackberry pies. Here's acouple before cooking pictures. I'll get the after one after they've cooled(although one's half gone thanks to my friends lol).



Looks like some good pie!



ctnurse said:


> Sounds good...I like lunch



Sounds like a plan needs to be made.



DIS_MERI said:


> Just dropping in to say hey to everyone
> 
> Had a fantastic time celebrating the 4th (which is also my DS's bday); parade, cookout/birthday party and then we went to some awesome fireworks.  We all really had a great time.  My older DD said this morning that she wishes it was a holiday again so she could hang out with her friends all day again   Got another busy week ahead, plus a group of my friends are doing a walk/run mileage challenge this month, so I'm spending a lot of time out walking.  We started July 1 and I'm over 14 miles already



Great that you are sticking with the training! Way to go!



bluedevilinaz said:


> ok so to get things straight for NYC on July 31st(I'm still making my plans) I think everyone who's interested should pm me their emails so we can all be on the same page.



Will send it out.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a fun time! Wish I could stay longer and go...



And you will miss the 5K alumni race also......


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> Congrats.....





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yay.. go girl. Im sure are happy




Thanks, I am happy!  I have also had too much to drink and won't be up long, was a fun night...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Thanks, I am happy!  I have also had too much to drink and won't be up long, was a fun night...


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I just wanted to pop n and say hello, I will be offline for a bit, I closed on my refi and am having a little party to celebrate new beginnings!  I will pop on after my friends leave to see what mayhem you are all up to!!!



Congrats on the refi, Tara!  Was glad when mine went through, plus the lower payments were nice.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you do know he's coming here, if he were nice he could bring a pie TO us so we could try it. I've traveled with baked goods before and it goes right through the x-ray without issue....I'm just sayin'...



  Is that even with the metal pie tin?   



taramoz said:


> I just wanted to pop n and say hello, I will be offline for a bit, I closed on my refi and am having a little party to celebrate new beginnings!  I will pop on after my friends leave to see what mayhem you are all up to!!!



congrats on the Refi!   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a fun time! Wish I could stay longer and go...



  See!!  Yet another reason you need to stick around longer!   



taramoz said:


> Thanks, I am happy!  I have also had too much to drink and won't be up long, was a fun night...



   One of the Tight Tipsy Tush's returned!   




Blue,   It's a shame I won't be able to make the NYC meet.   Unfortuately I have to work Sunday night,   so between flipping back to an overnight after Hershey,   and giving a ride back to the airport (assuming she doesn't extend the trip),   i just don't see how i could make it to NYC.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Looks like some good pie!
> 
> Will send it out.



It definitely is some good pie! haha. 

Sweet. I'll get you on the list



DCTooTall said:


> Blue,   It's a shame I won't be able to make the NYC meet.   Unfortuately I have to work Sunday night,   so between flipping back to an overnight after Hershey,   and giving a ride back to the airport (assuming she doesn't extend the trip),   i just don't see how i could make it to NYC.



No worries. I totally understand. I'm probably going to be out at WDW/US next October for a week or so. Maybe we can hook up then.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> It definitely is some good pie! haha.
> 
> Sweet. I'll get you on the list.
> 
> No worries. I totally understand. I'm probably going to be out at WDW/US next October for a week or so. Maybe we can hook up then.



If your schedule is flexible, you should try coming down in November. DC will definately be there and I'm hoping to be...There's already a meet set up for the 12th.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If your schedule is flexible, you should try coming down in November. DC will definately be there and I'm hoping to be...There's already a meet set up for the 12th.




I'm talking October 2012.  I won't be going anywhere else this year except maybe Disneyland in November for a few days with some friends.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm talking October 2012.  I won't be going anywhere else this year except maybe Disneyland in November for a few days with some friends.



Sorry. That does make a difference. I haven't even begun to plan that far ahead!  And at least if you get to DL, you'll have your Disney fix for awhile.


----------



## DCTooTall

it's kinda funny....   I gain an extra week of vacation from work in 2012,   but don't have a clue yet how I'm going to spend it.


----------



## DCTooTall

amazon addictions are EVIL!!


  As of today i have over 3000 Disney Movie Reward points.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ooooo...


something that I know would interest our resident 


Hell....  it interests me!   I want one!!

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/pirates-of-the-caribbean-home-movie-theater-1307742969-slideshow/


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. That does make a difference. I haven't even begun to plan that far ahead!  And at least if you get to DL, you'll have your Disney fix for awhile.



Haha it's alright. I'm all about planning my trips out so I can budget for plane tickets and hotel. other than that I just wing it. haha. Yeah, but it's not enough. lol. I'm so used to making twice what I make now that I could afford to go 3-4 times a year. Now I'll be lucky to go twice. 



DCTooTall said:


> it's kinda funny....   I gain an extra week of vacation from work in 2012,   but don't have a clue yet how I'm going to spend it.



I'm thinking WDW?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> it's kinda funny....   I gain an extra week of vacation from work in 2012,   but don't have a clue yet how I'm going to spend it.



Awww poor guy.... What a terrible problem to have! We're here for you...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

UGH!  Wish I was heading to Disney!!!  Not until 2013 for me....my sister refuses to go to WDW with an infant...I totally get it since we are all staying together!!!

If I can get my health together and get back to running I hope to do the Princess 1/2 marathon or the EE 5K next year.  But then again I want to zip line through the rain forest in Costa Rica with Adventures by Disney....decisions, decisions!!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm thinking WDW?



It's tempting....

  unfortunately my accommodation expenses will be much higher for trips next year than they are this year.

  And my AP's expire in March.

     and i'll probably have to take on a car payment since I doubt the POS will last another year.


bleh.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awww poor guy.... What a terrible problem to have! We're here for you...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> UGH!  Wish I was heading to Disney!!!  Not until 2013 for me....my sister refuses to go to WDW with an infant...I totally get it since we are all staying together!!!
> 
> If I can get my health together and get back to running I hope to do the Princess 1/2 marathon or the EE 5K next year.  But then again I want to zip line through the rain forest in Costa Rica with Adventures by Disney....decisions, decisions!!



If you're interested in the princess half, there are a couple of us who are looking at participating.  Registration just opened up for it today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's tempting....
> 
> unfortunately my accommodation expenses will be much higher for trips next year than they are this year.
> 
> And my AP's expire in March.
> 
> and i'll probably have to take on a car payment since I doubt the POS will last another year.
> 
> 
> bleh.



I feel your pain. I'll be buying a car this fall.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I feel your pain. I'll be buying a car this fall.



My problem is that since i've picked up the Amazon addiction,   and planned the longer trip in September,   I'm not knocking down my credit card debt as fast as I had originally planned.

  so between trying to finish knocking it down,  plus my 2 trips,  plus the need for a new vehicle later in the year or early next year,  i'm not sure how much I'll have to put towards trips later.


bleh...  I still need to make the reservation for the September trip,  and get my plane tickets for the november trip.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you're interested in the princess half, there are a couple of us who are looking at participating.  Registration just opened up for it today.



Wish I had the guts to register for the 2012   I broke my leg in 5 places 2 years ago and have had all sorts of issues in the recovery back to running.  I did two 5Ks this spring but am not ready for a half.  I'm hoping to at least do a 10K in November 

Wish I was going with ya!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> My problem is that since i've picked up the Amazon addiction,   and planned the longer trip in September,   I'm not knocking down my credit card debt as fast as I had originally planned.
> 
> so between trying to finish knocking it down,  plus my 2 trips,  plus the need for a new vehicle later in the year or early next year,  i'm not sure how much I'll have to put towards trips later.
> 
> 
> bleh...  I still need to make the reservation for the September trip,  and get my plane tickets for the november trip.



So what you need to do is enjoy everything you've planned this summer and fall and then reassess the situation.   And make that September reservation so we have a place to stay!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wish I had the guts to register for the 2012   I broke my leg in 5 places 2 years ago and have had all sorts of issues in the recovery back to running.  I did two 5Ks this spring but am not ready for a half.  I'm hoping to at least do a 10K in November
> 
> Wish I was going with ya!!



Five places! Wow!  Sounds like you are well on your way to coming back though. You'll be ready for that half before you know it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ooooo...
> 
> 
> something that I know would interest our resident
> 
> 
> Hell....  it interests me!   I want one!!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/pirates-of-the-caribbean-home-movie-theater-1307742969-slideshow/



I'd rather have this..


http://www.businessbroker.net/State/131913-Business__For__Sale.aspx


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So what you need to do is enjoy everything you've planned this summer and fall and then reassess the situation.   And make that September reservation so we have a place to stay!



I'll probably make the ressie in about 1.5weeks when I get paid.   The problem has been the downpayment+remaining payment timing and having the available funds.




MICKEY88 said:


> I'd rather have this..
> 
> 
> http://www.businessbroker.net/State/131913-Business__For__Sale.aspx



That's nice too....

    but since I'm a movie nut,  i'd probably get more use out of the theatre.

  That,  and if I ever get a pirate ship,  I want real cannons.  not Water cannons.


----------



## TheBigE

Good Morning America!!!

Just to make you all feel better.....had to get a haircut here today (have done before) but the cost always gets met....35 CHF or about 45 USD.   

Now, I know all the ladies on here will go that is nothing, but for a barbership haircut which is like 15.00 at most in the US.

Just grin and hand over the money.  Merci Beaucoup!!

Here is to everyone having a good day


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Good Morning America!!!
> 
> Just to make you all feel better.....had to get a haircut here today (have done before) but the cost always gets met....35 CHF or about 45 USD.
> 
> Now, I know all the ladies on here will go that is nothing, but for a barbership haircut which is like 15.00 at most in the US.
> 
> Just grin and hand over the money.  Merci Beaucoup!!
> 
> Here is to everyone having a good day



So wonder all those Europeans are such long haired hippies.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Good Morning America!!!
> 
> Just to make you all feel better.....had to get a haircut here today (have done before) but the cost always gets met....35 CHF or about 45 USD.
> 
> Now, I know all the ladies on here will go that is nothing, but for a barbership haircut which is like 15.00 at most in the US.
> 
> Just grin and hand over the money.  Merci Beaucoup!!
> 
> Here is to everyone having a good day



again, need pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> it's kinda funny....   I gain an extra week of vacation from work in 2012,   but don't have a clue yet how I'm going to spend it.





DCTooTall said:


> It's tempting....
> 
> unfortunately my accommodation expenses will be much higher for trips next year than they are this year.
> 
> And my AP's expire in March.
> 
> and i'll probably have to take on a car payment since I doubt the POS will last another year.
> 
> 
> bleh.



If your APs are good through March don't forget that Louisa and I are doing the Princess Half in February   You can be part of our cheering section 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> If I can get my health together and get back to running I hope to do the Princess 1/2 marathon or the EE 5K next year.  But then again I want to zip line through the rain forest in Costa Rica with Adventures by Disney....decisions, decisions!!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you're interested in the princess half, there are a couple of us who are looking at participating.  Registration just opened up for it today.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wish I had the guts to register for the 2012   I broke my leg in 5 places 2 years ago and have had all sorts of issues in the recovery back to running.  I did two 5Ks this spring but am not ready for a half.  I'm hoping to at least do a 10K in November
> 
> Wish I was going with ya!!



Don't forget that the Princess half isn't until the end of February, so that gives lots of time for training   You can probably wait until November and see how you feel after the 10K and still be able to register   I've got a studio reserved at OKW already for the weekend, although I'm still on week 3 of the C25K program, lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That's nice too....
> but since I'm a movie nut,  i'd probably get more use out of the theatre.
> That,  and if I ever get a pirate ship,  I want real cannons.  not Water cannons.



the theater, will cost you money, whereas the Pirate ship business makes money, and can be relocated to Florida, making WDW much more convenient.

I suppose real cannons could be used to make money if ya really wanna turn to Piracy, but those guys usually end up dead..


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> If your APs are good through March don't forget that Louisa and I are doing the Princess Half in February   You can be part of our cheering section



  Expiration date is March 6th.     And are you TRYING to tempt me to make yet another trip?  



MICKEY88 said:


> the theater, will cost you money, whereas the Pirate ship business makes money, and can be relocated to Florida, making WDW much more convenient.
> 
> I suppose real cannons could be used to make money if ya really wanna turn to Piracy, but those guys usually end up dead..



 It could make money...  buy it would also take a lot of money to run...   as well as requiring I get off my ***.    I'm not sure i'd be motivated enough to get off my ***.  i enjoy being lazy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'll probably make the ressie in about 1.5weeks when I get paid.   The problem has been the downpayment+remaining payment timing and having the available funds.



Sounds good. We still have almost 90 days...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Expiration date is March 6th.     And are you TRYING to tempt me to make yet another trip?
> 
> 
> 
> It could make money...  buy it would also take a lot of money to run...   as well as requiring I get off my ***.    I'm not sure i'd be motivated enough to get off my ***.  i enjoy being lazy.



all businesses cost money to run, you just price your services right to cover costs and make a good profit..

the motivation would be the hot female crew


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Expiration date is March 6th.     And are you TRYING to tempt me to make yet another trip?



your friends are just trying to help you get the most out of your AP


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Expiration date is March 6th.     And are you TRYING to tempt me to make yet another trip?



haha. It certainly sounds like it .


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Expiration date is March 6th.     And are you TRYING to tempt me to make yet another trip?
> 
> 
> 
> It could make money...  buy it would also take a lot of money to run...   as well as requiring I get off my ***.    I'm not sure i'd be motivated enough to get off my ***.  i enjoy being lazy.





I see some conflicting information in those two post.   In one case, you are concerned regarding the profitablity of a Pirate Ship (understandable) but then you discount the value in the AP.   

You have a devil on one shoulder and a angel on the other???   I say throw caution to the wind and book the trip!!! 

You never see a Armored Truck following a Hearse right????


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> If your APs are good through March don't forget that Louisa and I are doing the Princess Half in February   You can be part of our cheering section
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the Princess half isn't until the end of February, so that gives lots of time for training   You can probably wait until November and see how you feel after the 10K and still be able to register   I've got a studio reserved at OKW already for the weekend, although I'm still on week 3 of the C25K program, lol.



Training is overrated, I just ran the Geneva Half Marathon and the longest run prior to that was 6.5 miles.   I found that once you get on the course and start running (or walking very briskly), the people around you and the atmosphere will take over and your body will find a way to do it.  It is more a mind game I believe.  I can only imagine that running in WDW would be the same.   

Go for it!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

TheBigE said:


> Training is overrated, I just ran the Geneva Half Marathon and the longest run prior to that was 6.5 miles.   I found that once you get on the course and start running (or walking very briskly), the people around you and the atmosphere will take over and your body will find a way to do it.  It is more a mind game I believe.  I can only imagine that running in WDW would be the same.
> 
> Go for it!!



Yep. I' ve done 4 half marathons and one full--all Disney. My training has been sporadic at best. The atmosphere keeps you going.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TheBigE said:


> Training is overrated, I just ran the Geneva Half Marathon and the longest run prior to that was 6.5 miles.   I found that once you get on the course and start running (or walking very briskly), the people around you and the atmosphere will take over and your body will find a way to do it.  It is more a mind game I believe.  I can only imagine that running in WDW would be the same.
> 
> Go for it!!



Congrats on running a half!  I'm not sure I could *walk* 13.1 miles yet, lol.  My longest run would have to be the 3 mile "fun runs" we had had to do when I was stationed on a joint base with Marines, and that was in 1997   In my last 7 years in the Navy the only PRT I did was on the elliptical and I do want to finish if I'm going to go all the way to Florida for the race   But, I have a plan to build up on running/walking and want to do the Hoosier Half in Bloomington in November, so that I know I'm ready for the Princess


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats on running a half!  I'm not sure I could *walk* 13.1 miles yet, lol.  My longest run would have to be the 3 mile "fun runs" we had had to do when I was stationed on a joint base with Marines, and that was in 1997   In my last 7 years in the Navy the only PRT I did was on the elliptical and I do want to finish if I'm going to go all the way to Florida for the race   But, I have a plan to build up on running/walking and want to do the Hoosier Half in Bloomington in November, so that I know I'm ready for the Princess



Thanks and good luck.   I was also a member of the 3 mile club (1.5 miles in the Spring PRT and 1.5 Miles in the Fall PRT )   Never really ran much, but in Feb decided to do the Half in Geneva.  Found a 12 week training plan and away I went.  

Trust me, it is a mind game.    But if you are running with other people and don't think about it (I know) and have fun, it will be all over before you know it.   During the GVA Half, I started High Fiving all the Kids on the side of the course that were cheering on the runners, really gives you a lift.   I can only imagine that the atmosphere in WDW would be twice as good.  

I really wanted to do the Disney Half Marathon at night where you get wine at the end......maybe next year.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds good. We still have almost 90 days...



  I checked this AM and there is still plenty of availability for the week in question.



MICKEY88 said:


> all businesses cost money to run, you just price your services right to cover costs and make a good profit..
> 
> the motivation would be the hot female crew



  Oh...  wait...  Hot Female crew?     Hmmmmm...  I didn't see that mentioned in the ad.  I  may have to reconsider.  

Anybody got 1.6mil I can borrow?





MICKEY88 said:


> your friends are just trying to help you get the most out of your AP



  Those *******s!  



TheBigE said:


> I see some conflicting information in those two post.   In one case, you are concerned regarding the profitablity of a Pirate Ship (understandable) but then you discount the value in the AP.
> 
> You have a devil on one shoulder and a angel on the other???   I say throw caution to the wind and book the trip!!!
> 
> You never see a Armored Truck following a Hearse right????




My concern isn't the profitability of the Pirate Ship...  it's the requirement to get off my butt in order to enjoy it.   I'm also not a huge fan of the evil day star.

And trust me,  I understand the value of an AP.   I'll have already broken even so to speak on my september trip,  and my november trip is all "bonus".    The problem is mostly going to be the expense of getting down there and having a place to stay...   

Well... That...  and the fact I've got other expenses I've been slacking on in order to go on so many trips this year that i really should take care of.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> My concern isn't the profitability of the Pirate Ship...  it's the requirement to get off my butt in order to enjoy it.   I'm also not a huge fan of the evil day star.



But if you are the Captain of the Ship and have a female crew?????    Seems like you would not have to get off your butt....


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> But if you are the Captain of the Ship and have a female crew?????    Seems like you would not have to get off your butt....



Very good point.


----------



## ahoff

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> If I can get my health together and get back to running I hope to do the Princess 1/2 marathon or the EE 5K next year.  But then again I want to zip line through the rain forest in Costa Rica with Adventures by Disney....decisions, decisions!!



I want to do the new zipline at Hunter, not too far from the city.



TheBigE said:


> Good Morning America!!!
> 
> Just to make you all feel better.....had to get a haircut here today (have done before) but the cost always gets met....35 CHF or about 45 USD.
> 
> Just grin and hand over the money.  Merci Beaucoup!!
> 
> Here is to everyone having a good day



Yeah, a pizza and beer was 30SFr.  We did not get that much per diem, so I ate in the cafeteria a lot.



TheBigE said:


> Training is overrated, I just ran the Geneva Half Marathon and the longest run prior to that was 6.5 miles.   I found that once you get on the course and start running (or walking very briskly), the people around you and the atmosphere will take over and your body will find a way to do it.  It is more a mind game I believe.  I can only imagine that running in WDW would be the same.



Sort of agree with that.  One has to do some running beforehand, otherwise you will be in a lot of pain.  I do not run great distances either, and only a few times a week.  But the thrill of the race keeps you going.  
I never did  the half in Geneva, but did ride around the lake several times.  And up the Col de la Faucille a lot.  BTW,  I see the Tour does not pass  too close to Geneva this year, but  once when I was there it did go through St Genis and up the Col, so I got to see it in person.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Very good point.



I like to think I am a man of Practicality....another thought is to buy the ship (with crew of course) take it down south and stay on while going to WDW.  Seems to me to be the best of both worlds.   But who am I to say



ahoff said:


> Yeah, a pizza and beer was 30SFr.  We did not get that much per diem, so I ate in the cafeteria a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of agree with that.  One has to do some running beforehand, otherwise you will be in a lot of pain.  I do not run great distances either, and only a few times a week.  But the thrill of the race keeps you going.
> I never did  the half in Geneva, but did ride around the lake several times.  And up the Col de la Faucille a lot.  BTW,  I see the Tour does not pass  too close to Geneva this year, but  once when I was there it did go through St Genis and up the Col, so I got to see it in person.



Pizza and Beer for 30 CHF - Where??????   Let me know.

Running - I agree you have to be in some basic shape to start, but I don't think you need to be a Temple of Health to run a Half Marathon.   Don't get me wrong, my body felt it for the next week.  Fortunatly I was in southern Spain with lots of good food and deserts and I kept telling myself I just ran a Half Marathon so I can eat whatever I want (in fact I keep telling my self that today...time to re-evaluate)  

Yes, the tour is not close this year, but have a couple more years here to get to see it.   Hope it comes close next yeer.   Not a big biker, but it is one of those things that a person should see if they are close.


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> But if you are the Captain of the Ship and have a female crew?????    Seems like you would not have to get off your butt....



when did he become captain of MY ship..LOL

he wants the pirate theater,

I want the ship..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh...  wait...  Hot Female crew?     Hmmmmm...  I didn't see that mentioned in the ad.  I  may have to reconsider.
> Anybody got 1.6mil I can borrow?



it wasn't mentioned in the ad
after I buy the ship I would have to hire my crew, would you not expect me to have a hot female crew. ?

I'll also have to hire a few good looking males, to attract female guests...

I'm thinking night party/dinner cruises would be best,  would you like to apply for a job ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it wasn't mentioned in the ad
> after I buy the ship I would have to hire my crew, would you not expect me to have a hot female crew. ?
> 
> I'll also have to hire a few good looking males, to attract female guests...
> 
> I'm thinking night party/dinner cruises would be best,  would you like to apply for a job ??



Hmmmm... I dunno.

  Not sure if it would be smart to have a real life  as my boss.  somehow I'm not sure if I could be sure I wouldn't be press ganged into working.


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> Pizza and Beer for 30 CHF - Where??????   Let me know.
> 
> Running - I agree you have to be in some basic shape to start, but I don't think you need to be a Temple of Health to run a Half Marathon.   Don't get me wrong, my body felt it for the next week.  Fortunatly I was in southern Spain with lots of good food and deserts and I kept telling myself I just ran a Half Marathon so I can eat whatever I want (in fact I keep telling my self that today...time to re-evaluate)
> 
> Yes, the tour is not close this year, but have a couple more years here to get to see it.   Hope it comes close next yeer.   Not a big biker, but it is one of those things that a person should see if they are close.



1. There were a few places in Meyrin, but then again this was over two years ago, when the exchange rate was more favorable.  30 CHF was closer to $30....

2.  I have always been a big cyclist, yet when I did some 5K's my legs were incredibly sore for days afterward.  So I started running just to get the running muscles raccustomed to it.  Still, running for two hours straight will still take it's toll.

3.  It certainly was pretty neat to see it.  I think that was Lance's 6th.


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> when did he become captain of MY ship..LOL
> 
> he wants the pirate theater,
> 
> I want the ship..



Why don't we get two ships???!


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Why don't we get two ships???!



hmm 1. DC is  a Prince with a HArem, I am the Pyrate

2. the link I posted is for an actual ship/party business that is for sale, there is only 1


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Good Morning America!!!
> 
> Just to make you all feel better.....had to get a haircut here today (have done before) but the cost always gets met....35 CHF or about 45 USD.
> 
> Now, I know all the ladies on here will go that is nothing, but for a barbership haircut which is like 15.00 at most in the US.
> 
> Just grin and hand over the money.  Merci Beaucoup!!
> 
> Here is to everyone having a good day


Yes, I pay about $45 for a haircut but I LOVE my hairdresser and I hope he never leaves me!  He is worth every penny!!!


ahoff said:


> 1. There were a few places in Meyrin, but then again this was over two years ago, when the exchange rate was more favorable.  30 CHF was closer to $30....
> 
> 2.  I have always been a big cyclist, yet when I did some 5K's my legs were incredibly sore for days afterward.  So I started running just to get the running muscles raccustomed to it.  Still, running for two hours straight will still take it's toll.
> 
> 3.  It certainly was pretty neat to see it.  I think that was Lance's 6th.



I hear ya about the sore legs....I do 60 mins on the ellipical about 5 days a week.  I took a run in New Hampshire over the weekend and for 2 days my legs were a bit sore.



Having a great day, I love these 4 days work weeks...only two days of work left....I had a great workout at the gym tonight.  Since DS is in camp I have to pick him up earlier than during the school year and can only squeeze in about 30 mins, rather than my usual hour at the gym.  I feel great tonight, I was able to get an hour in.  So now I am sitting on the deck enjoying this beautiful summer night.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hello everyone.  Just popping in for a brief minute while I am working on planning a possible trip "home" in December.    I hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend...especially those lucky enough to visit WDW for the holiday.


----------



## NJDiva

hi all- you guys are uber quiet today...I think that's good, means that we're getting out there and enjoying the sunshine and working hard to stay employed




ok so it sounded good in my head!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hi all- you guys are uber quiet today...I think that's good, means that we're getting out there and enjoying the sunshine and working hard to stay employed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so it sounded good in my head!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Having a great day, I love these 4 days work weeks...only two days of work left....I had a great workout at the gym tonight.  Since DS is in camp I have to pick him up earlier than during the school year and can only squeeze in about 30 mins, rather than my usual hour at the gym.  I feel great tonight, I was able to get an hour in.  So now I am sitting on the deck enjoying this beautiful summer night.



  It's a 3 day work week for me.     There is something nice about having one of my 4 work days be a holiday.  



NJDiva said:


> hi all- you guys are uber quiet today...I think that's good, means that we're getting out there and enjoying the sunshine and working hard to stay employed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so it sounded good in my head!



    Hey,  i was sleeping.   I don't know what everybody else's excuse is today.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Having a great day, I love these 4 days work weeks...only two days of work left...





DCTooTall said:


> It's a 3 day work week for me.     There is something nice about having one of my 4 work days be a holiday.



Three days for me as well.  My company has always had a floating holiday on the July Fourth weekend so we always get four days off.  A large number take the rst of the week off as well.  Though I took a few days off the week before.


----------



## Madonna3

Hey all -

Don't know if anyone's missed me, but I thought I would drop in and tell you what's been going on and hoping I can get a welcome back 

So, for some time, I have had a 12 yr old in my custody. It wasn't official, but mama went the way of the addict and left her precious daughter to the care of whomever could do it. Alyssa (12) is everything I wish I could be. As soon as you meet her, a light fills your heart and you're a better person just for having met her. She leaves an instant impression and one that makes you want her forever in your life. I loved her as if she were my own child, but considered her my little sister. I couldn't imagine life without her and don't know how I lived before her light entered my life.

Well, mama kept making mistakes, even ignoring the pleas of her daughter to straighten her life out, and landed herself in jail with 3 felony convictions. I acted quickly and took formal custody of Alyssa. DCF did not challenge the order and let the custody order stand and told me the only people that could remove her from my care was DCF with a court order only or her father. With dad not being in the picture for the past 4 years, color me surprised when he showed up at my doorstep this past Friday to take my Alyssa. I fought for her and brought his own drug use to light to DCF and they took me seriously. However, he passed a drug test and DCF forced me to hand her over to dad. Dad took her back to Tennessee along with a piece of my heart and even the dog I had adopted that belonged to Alyssa. It was like a country song. I lost my kid, my dog, my heart...

Of course, he won't let me take her on the birthday trip to WDW I planned for her this August, unless he could go. I wanted her to go so I agreed, but told him the extra cost was on him. Well, he then said she couldn't go because he couldn't get the time off of work. Jerk! So, I've made plans for a trip to TN in October. Then Alyssa tells me that her father told her that he did background checks on me and that I'm a convicted felon. I work for a government agency... that's the furthest thing from the truth. I told Alyssa not to worry and that I would be there in October.

Anyway, so pseudo-roommate (which I had gotten rid of in May when she got a place on her own) was so devastated by Alyssa leaving as they were really close, that she moved back in with me!! Ugh!

Preceding all this, I had the first of two knee surgeries. It went well. I was only in pain for the first 3 days or so and then I was back up and running around. The second surgery will be sometime in September. It will likely be right after the Disney trip as I want to be able to be in good shape for my trip to TN in October. There is rumor that dad might bring her down for a week in October. Either way, I'm going to see her in October and I promised if she came here, I'd take her to Disney for a few days. 

There's been drama at work. None of it involves me directly, but I've been covering for people so that they can deal with what issues are going on in their lives. 

The silver lining to all of this is that even though I can't take Alyssa with me in Aug/Sept., I still promised my son the trip first and had him give up our normal May trip so that we could go in Aug/Sept. Well, I dare not break my promise and paid off my Aug/Sept. trip today. 

We'll be staying at PoR with the Quick Service dining. This is likely the last year I will use a dining plan. The loss of snack on the QS really ticked me off. I toyed around with staying at the Beach Club, but with the Quick Service dining plan, that's not a smart decision. Besides, the money I save by not staying at Beach Club, I plan on using for libations and cane pole rental for some good ol' fishing. Mikey and I have water park passes and have plans to only hit the parks in the evenings and/or early mornings. We love to hop, so that's what we'll do.

Anyway, just thought I would stop in and let you all know what's been up and look forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Don't know if anyone's missed me, but I thought I would drop in and tell you what's been going on and hoping I can get a welcome back
> 
> So, for some time, I have had a 12 yr old in my custody. It wasn't official, but mama went the way of the addict and left her precious daughter to the care of whomever could do it. Alyssa (12) is everything I wish I could be. As soon as you meet her, a light fills your heart and you're a better person just for having met her. She leaves an instant impression and one that makes you want her forever in your life. I loved her as if she were my own child, but considered her my little sister. I couldn't imagine life without her and don't know how I lived before her light entered my life.
> 
> (SNIP!!)
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would stop in and let you all know what's been up and look forward to catching up with everyone.



 back!    We were wondering where you got too.   The last we heard was your injuring your knee from playing with the sweaty guys and possibly needing surgery. 

Sooooo....  first off...    We missed you!


And secondly.....       So sorry to hear about the drama and crap with your 12yr old.



   Since you sound like you've got a lot going on and/or planned,   you might be interested in knowing that a bunch of us have actually planned a couple SSC meets.          The first is July 30th at Hershey park....   but with the short notice and $$$,  i doubt you'd be able to join us.

BUT....    it also looks like a good number of us will be in town around the weekend of Oct 1st to visit WDW,   MK's 40th,  and the opening weekend of Food And Wine.         And then it also looks like I'll be down in early November,  as will TexasDisneyBelle, Wasre, and a few others.       




Anyways...  you know the group...  a few new comers,  but it's still the same ole' crazy group with conversational ADD.     We look forward to your contributions.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi Maria!  

Welcome back!  I can't believe how much has been going on. No wonder you haven't had the time to post.  I'm glad you're back.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm... I dunno.
> 
> Not sure if it would be smart to have a real life  as my boss.  somehow I'm not sure if I could be sure I wouldn't be press ganged into working.



OK, I promise I won't ask you to work.....

as long as you don't ask me to pay you..


----------



## ahoff

Welcome back, Maria.  That is too bad your custody plans were shaken up.  But you will see her at times, so that will be nice for both of you..  As DC said, there are a number  that will be down the first weekend of October.  Which will be here before you now it, because the summer is passing much too quickly!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> back!    We were wondering where you got too.   The last we heard was your injuring your knee from playing with the sweaty guys and possibly needing surgery.
> 
> Sooooo....  first off...    We missed you!
> 
> 
> And secondly.....       So sorry to hear about the drama and crap with your 12yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you sound like you've got a lot going on and/or planned,   you might be interested in knowing that a bunch of us have actually planned a couple SSC meets.          The first is July 30th at Hershey park....   but with the short notice and $$$,  i doubt you'd be able to join us.
> 
> BUT....    it also looks like a good number of us will be in town around the weekend of Oct 1st to visit WDW,   MK's 40th,  and the opening weekend of Food And Wine.         And then it also looks like I'll be down in early November,  as will TexasDisneyBelle, Wasre, and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...  you know the group...  a few new comers,  but it's still the same ole' crazy group with conversational ADD.     We look forward to your contributions.



What he said!!!
actually I think there was an actual conversation in the thread (not sure if it was this one or the old one) as to where you were.
we are so happy to have you back and so sorry about your custody battle. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you made a difference in her world and she will be a better person for it.  
so come on back, pull up a lounge chair and be entertained by the insanity that is the SSC!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Don't know if anyone's missed me, but I thought I would drop in and tell you what's been going on and hoping I can get a welcome back



Hey girl!! Welcome back and so sorry to read about all that you have gone through. However it sounds like she was a true angel that came into your life when she did for a reason and no doubt, she will remain so, even if its from TN.  

I had asked about you a while ago and just figured you had run off and married some tall, dark, hunk and exiled yourself from the Singles club...lol.   Anyway...  we are glad to see your smile agaiin.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Ok, I need some of your thoughts here from those of you hot on the dating scene...  I totally think that I have given up.  I don't know if its just me, or if everyone's personality has just been sucked up by the social media or what?  

So first I meet the CM when I was at Disney in May.  We chit chatted here and there but he was not mentally stimulating at all, but he was nice enough.  When I went to FL last week for Dad's funeral, we were supposed to meet up. Not really for a date but because I was going to be in town.  The day we were supposed to meet came and went and I heard nothing from him.  The day I was leaving (3 days later) I sent him a text basically telling him to lose my # since he didn't even have the courtesy to call and say he didnt want to meet up.  Of course now he is blowing up my phone/text/sent me flowers and **** begging me for another chance and how his car broke down or whatever. No thanks. Im good.

Last Saturday, I meet this really sexy brotha (10 years younger than I) at the gas station, begged me to take his #.  We talked a few times on the phone and was supposed to meet up this week after work for dinner.  All of a sudden he has issues and can't meet up until next week.  Again, not mentally engaging at all, but some serious eye candy.   So anyway, I told him whatever, Im not stressing it.  I move on.  Now HE is blowing up the phone/text  like he's so interested but just has some "things to work out."  

I know Ive been out of the scene for a minute, but jeez.  I know I bathe twice a day, brush my teef 3 times a day, Im not THAT ugly... I keep the muffin top in check.. what the hell is the problem??  

*drops mic*


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, I need some of your thoughts here from those of you hot on the dating scene...  I totally think that I have given up.  I don't know if its just me, or if everyone's personality has just been sucked up by the social media or what?
> 
> So first I meet the CM when I was at Disney in May.  We chit chatted here and there but he was not mentally stimulating at all, but he was nice enough.  When I went to FL last week for Dad's funeral, we were supposed to meet up. Not really for a date but because I was going to be in town.  The day we were supposed to meet came and went and I heard nothing from him.  The day I was leaving (3 days later) I sent him a text basically telling him to lose my # since he didn't even have the courtesy to call and say he didnt want to meet up.  Of course now he is blowing up my phone/text/sent me flowers and **** begging me for another chance and how his car broke down or whatever. No thanks. Im good.
> 
> Last Saturday, I meet this really sexy brotha (10 years younger than I) at the gas station, begged me to take his #.  We talked a few times on the phone and was supposed to meet up this week after work for dinner.  All of a sudden he has issues and can't meet up until next week.  Again, not mentally engaging at all, but some serious eye candy.   So anyway, I told him whatever, Im not stressing it.  I move on.  Now HE is blowing up the phone/text  like he's so interested but just has some "things to work out."
> 
> I know Ive been out of the scene for a minute, but jeez.  I know I bathe twice a day, brush my teef 3 times a day, Im not THAT ugly... I keep the muffin top in check.. what the hell is the problem??
> 
> *drops mic*





I'm eagerly awaiting answers to this, it might help answer my questions as well,
I think I had a date with guy # 1's sister..  had an entire weekend planned, she was supposed to arrive Saturday, we were going to do a photo shoot, go to dinner etc. etc..
heard from her early saturday morning, then nothing all day.. 11:30 Saturday night she texted me and said she was sorry but her car overheated, and she had to have it towed to the garage.........I'm still trying to figure out how an overheated car, caused her cell phone to stop working until late at night..

as for your situation I'm guessing the following is the issue..

 you are far from ugly,  you meet these guys, talk with them and they are attracted to you, flirting occurs.. they really don't think you're interested, because you seem too good to be true..besides they have a wife/girlfriend at home.  when you follow up with a text or call, they realize that you were serious, 

then they want to continue for one of 2 reasons,
either you are much more appealing than the woman at home,
or they just want to continue with the ego stroking, since they get none at home..


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, I need some of your thoughts here from those of you hot on the dating scene...  I totally think that I have given up.  I don't know if its just me, or if everyone's personality has just been sucked up by the social media or what?
> 
> So first I meet the CM when I was at Disney in May.  We chit chatted here and there but he was not mentally stimulating at all, but he was nice enough.  When I went to FL last week for Dad's funeral, we were supposed to meet up. Not really for a date but because I was going to be in town.  The day we were supposed to meet came and went and I heard nothing from him.  The day I was leaving (3 days later) I sent him a text basically telling him to lose my # since he didn't even have the courtesy to call and say he didnt want to meet up.  Of course now he is blowing up my phone/text/sent me flowers and **** begging me for another chance and how his car broke down or whatever. No thanks. Im good.
> 
> Last Saturday, I meet this really sexy brotha (10 years younger than I) at the gas station, begged me to take his #.  We talked a few times on the phone and was supposed to meet up this week after work for dinner.  All of a sudden he has issues and can't meet up until next week.  Again, not mentally engaging at all, but some serious eye candy.   So anyway, I told him whatever, Im not stressing it.  I move on.  Now HE is blowing up the phone/text  like he's so interested but just has some "things to work out."
> 
> I know Ive been out of the scene for a minute, but jeez.  I know I bathe twice a day, brush my teef 3 times a day, Im not THAT ugly... I keep the muffin top in check.. what the hell is the problem??
> 
> *drops mic*



You are beautiful, they must have issues.  It's the truth!


----------



## taramoz

This time tomorrow I will be boarding a plane to MCO!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting answers to this, it might help answer my questions as well,
> I think I had a date with guy # 1's sister..  had an entire weekend planned, she was supposed to arrive Saturday, we were going to do a photo shoot, go to dinner etc. etc..
> heard from her early saturday morning, then nothing all day.. 11:30 Saturday night she texted me and said she was sorry but her car overheated, and she had to have it towed to the garage.........I'm still trying to figure out how an overheated car, caused her cell phone to stop working until late at night..
> 
> as for your situation I'm guessing the following is the issue..
> 
> you are far from ugly,  you meet these guys, talk with them and they are attracted to you, flirting occurs.. they really don't think you're interested, because you seem too good to be true..besides they have a wife/girlfriend at home.  when you follow up with a text or call, they realize that you were serious,
> 
> then they want to continue for one of 2 reasons,
> either you are much more appealing than the woman at home,
> or they just want to continue with the ego stroking, since they get none at home..



Put that popcorn down... LOL.  Ok, sorry that chick did that, but at least I know its not just me.  HAHAHAHA... with her phone.. maybe he had a Ford Edge and the phone was programmed into the car.

 And, actually what you type there makes lots of sense. With the first guy, I asked him if he had a woman at home because I never spoke to him at home (which is such a red flag).  My XH was notorious for that one with his side chicks so I know all the games.  He swore up and down "no" but I agree that he probably just wants his ego (and probably other things) stroked that he not getting at home.    I think the 2nd guy probably has someone also. Actually I think everyone has someone somewhere for some purpose (except me...)  I can't even get a FWB! 



taramoz said:


> You are beautiful, they must have issues.  It's the truth!



Awww thanks mama!  Yeah, they may have issues, but why am I attracting these people??


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> What he said!!!
> actually I think there was an actual conversation in the thread (not sure if it was this one or the old one) as to where you were.
> we are so happy to have you back and so sorry about your custody battle. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you made a difference in her world and she will be a better person for it.
> so come on back, pull up a lounge chair and be entertained by the insanity that is the SSC!



  It was the last thread.....

... which at the rate we've been going with this one almost seems like ages ago even though it only closed about 2 weeks ago.  



taramoz said:


> This time tomorrow I will be boarding a plane to MCO!!!




Sure... rub it in...


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Put that popcorn down... LOL.  Ok, sorry that chick did that, but at least I know its not just me.  HAHAHAHA... with her phone.. maybe he had a Ford Edge and the phone was programmed into the car.
> 
> And, actually what you type there makes lots of sense. With the first guy, I asked him if he had a woman at home because I never spoke to him at home (which is such a red flag).  My XH was notorious for that one with his side chicks so I know all the games.  He swore up and down "no" but I agree that he probably just wants his ego (and probably other things) stroked that he not getting at home.    I think the 2nd guy probably has someone also. Actually I think everyone has someone somewhere for some purpose (except me...)  I can't even get a FWB!




At least you are meeting people.  That's more than I get these days.   Between my work schedule and there not being a ton of opportunities to meet people in this town except bars,   (or church...  which doesn't work well with my sleep schedule.....  among other things)  I haven't really had a chance to meet much of anybody recently.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> This time tomorrow I will be boarding a plane to MCO!!!



Go girl!!   Enjoy yourself.  I can't wait until my next trip


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> At least you are meeting people.  That's more than I get these days.   Between my work schedule and there not being a ton of opportunities to meet people in this town except bars,   (or church...  which doesn't work well with my sleep schedule.....  among other things)  I haven't really had a chance to meet much of anybody recently.



I tried to go on a date, as you all know, and found I just wasn't ready.  He liked me, so I was honest with him, that he was great, but I had jumped the gun going on a date. 

You will meet someone great, just wait!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Put that popcorn down... LOL.  Ok, sorry that chick did that, but at least I know its not just me.  HAHAHAHA... with her phone.. maybe he had a Ford Edge and the phone was programmed into the car.
> 
> And, actually what you type there makes lots of sense. With the first guy, I asked him if he had a woman at home because I never spoke to him at home (which is such a red flag).  My XH was notorious for that one with his side chicks so I know all the games.  He swore up and down "no" but I agree that he probably just wants his ego (and probably other things) stroked that he not getting at home.    I think the 2nd guy probably has someone also. Actually I think everyone has someone somewhere for some purpose (except me...)  I can't even get a FWB!
> 
> 
> I don't have anyone anywhere either...
> 
> Hmm FWB...............  wanna be friends..???


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> At least you are meeting people.  That's more than I get these days.   Between my work schedule and there not being a ton of opportunities to meet people in this town except bars,   (or church...  which doesn't work well with my sleep schedule.....  among other things)  I haven't really had a chance to meet much of anybody recently.



Well, if the women these days are anything like the men I've been meeting, you probably aren't missing much.   All the men I work with are gay, and I'm allergic to church so that doesn't workfor me either.   Don't be sad... somehow I see lots of booty in your near future-ish.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't have anyone anywhere either...
> 
> Hmm FWB...............  wanna be friends..???




 asked like a true


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> asked like a true



??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> This time tomorrow I will be boarding a plane to MCO!!!



So excited for you!  I can't wait to hear all about the trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

sigh.... just found out I won't be able to go to WDW in OCtober or November before my AP expires...

so now I'm in a bind, go  now, and miss Hersheypark,but get to attend my friends wedding inSt Augustine July 23rd

 or go after the wedding I'm shooting Aug. 13th, which means I'd miss 3 weekends of Ren Fairre....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> And, actually what you type there makes lots of sense. With the first guy, I asked him if he had a woman at home because I never spoke to him at home (which is such a red flag).  My XH was notorious for that one with his side chicks so I know all the games.  He swore up and down "no" but I agree that he probably just wants his ego (and probably other things) stroked that he not getting at home.    I think the 2nd guy probably has someone also. Actually I think everyone has someone somewhere for some purpose (except me...)  I can't even get a FWB!



I already did FWB. It was sort of a phase while I was going trough the divorce. (at least, that's how I choose to explain it. Haha) While it worked for me at the time, i found the whole thing ultimately draining. So you're not missing anything there. I bet you'd get tired of it fast...


----------



## CoasterAddict

The tricky bit of FWB is not losing the F part somewhere along the way.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> sigh.... just found out I won't be able to go to WDW in OCtober or November before my AP expires...
> 
> so now I'm in a bind, go  now, and miss Hersheypark,but get to attend my friends wedding inSt Augustine July 23rd
> 
> or go after the wedding I'm shooting Aug. 13th, which means I'd miss 3 weekends of Ren Fairre....



Bummer. I think you'd regret missing the Hershey trip. Just sayin'


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> sigh.... just found out I won't be able to go to WDW in OCtober or November before my AP expires...
> 
> so now I'm in a bind, go  now, and miss Hersheypark,but get to attend my friends wedding inSt Augustine July 23rd
> 
> or go after the wedding I'm shooting Aug. 13th, which means I'd miss 3 weekends of Ren Fairre....



Hmmm...go after the wedding? If your Renfest is like ours, it runs for two months. That's still lots of time for fun...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Bummer. I think you'd regret missing the Hershey trip. Just sayin'



I know I would, problem is I'd also regret missing 3 weekends of ren fairre,, many photo ops and potential photo business  from ren fairre.

the most important thing, though is finding a way to spend 3 weeks in Orlando with my daughter..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I know I would, problem is I'd also regret missing 3 weekends of ren fairre,, many photo ops and potential photo business  from ren fairre.
> 
> the most important thing, though is finding a way to spend 3 weeks in Orlando with my daughter..



That is most important, and you are a good dad for knowing it, but it wuld be ashame if you miss the meet...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> The tricky bit of FWB is not losing the F part somewhere along the way.



I would guess that's true. I don't have a lot of experience with it...but, as I said, it worked at the time. Before that, I was so disgusted with men in general after XH cheated on me, I didn't want a guy within two miles of me. So this helped me work through the physical side of that without all the emotional tangle ups.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> That is most important, and you are a good dad for knowing it, but it wuld be ashame if you miss the meet...



I won't miss the meet, I've offered my chauffer services, and guest room to one of the attendees.

I'll be going to WDW after the wedding, downside is, my friends who are getting married in St Augustine, are coming up her for the ren fairre, so I'll probably miss seeing them then also..

my daughter just got a promo at work yesterday, and her Bithday is 
Sept 18th,  so we'll have some celebrating to do..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I know I would, problem is I'd also regret missing 3 weekends of ren fairre,, many photo ops and potential photo business  from ren fairre.
> 
> the most important thing, though is finding a way to spend 3 weeks in Orlando with my daughter..



Well, I'm going to be ultra sad if you miss the meet, but you should do what works best for you...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, I'm going to be ultra sad if you miss the meet, but you should do what works best for you...



ultra sad...? wow that is serious


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> That is most important, and you are a good dad for knowing it, but it wuld be ashame if you miss the meet...



well, actually I'm a Great dad.  the best even.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> my daughter just got a promo at work yesterday, and her Bithday is
> Sept 18th,  so we'll have some celebrating to do..



Good for her!  And she's birthday month buddies with Ctnurse and me...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I already did FWB. It was sort of a phase while I was going trough the divorce. (at least, that's how I choose to explain it. Haha) While it worked for me at the time, i found the whole thing ultimately draining. So you're not missing anything there. I bet you'd get tired of it fast...



I actually enjoy the FWB situation. I can get my happy ending without the emotions behind it.  My divorce is only a little over a year old, separated for 4 years before that, so maybe Im not ready and just need to fall back and hang out on the DIS.  



CoasterAddict said:


> The tricky bit of FWB is not losing the F part somewhere along the way.



You are right on that!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would guess that's true. I don't have a lot of experience with it...but, as I said, it worked at the time. Before that, I was so disgusted with men in general after XH cheated on me, I didn't want a guy within two miles of me. So this helped me work through the physical side of that without all the emotional tangle ups.



TDB - I think maybe this is where I am now... maybe the cheating X has put this jaded plaque of disgust over my head for anyone I meet and I am not even giving them half a chance... although these last two did a great job screwing it up on their own.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I tried to go on a date, as you all know, and found I just wasn't ready.  He liked me, so I was honest with him, that he was great, but I had jumped the gun going on a date.
> 
> You will meet someone great, just wait!



  I reached that point awhile ago where I figure it's not worth the effort in actively looking for someone.    If someone comes along,  great.  but if not...  no biggie.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, if the women these days are anything like the men I've been meeting, you probably aren't missing much.   All the men I work with are gay, and I'm allergic to church so that doesn't workfor me either.   Don't be sad... somehow I see lots of booty in your near future-ish.



    Hmmm....   does that crystal ball come with a guarantee?  


I think at this point I'd burst into flames if i stepped into a church.  



MICKEY88 said:


> sigh.... just found out I won't be able to go to WDW in OCtober or November before my AP expires...
> 
> so now I'm in a bind, go  now, and miss Hersheypark,but get to attend my friends wedding inSt Augustine July 23rd
> 
> or go after the wedding I'm shooting Aug. 13th, which means I'd miss 3 weekends of Ren Fairre....




     Why wouldn't you be able to go in October or November?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ultra sad...? wow that is serious



It is very serious.  Aren't you glad you're not going to do that to me?


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> TDB - I think maybe this is where I am now... maybe the cheating X has put this jaded plaque of disgust over my head for anyone I meet and I am not even giving them half a chance... although these last two did a great job screwing it up on their own.




you need to spend some time with me, I'll restore your faith in men, it's one of the things I do well,

problem is once I've done that the women move on and marry someone else 

they even thank me for helping them believe in love again..

I came to the conclusion years ago, that this was my purpose on this planet..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to go in October or November?



I saw the preliminary work schedule for Sept-December.. no way of taking off then..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It is very serious.  Aren't you glad you're not going to do that to me?



ummm of course, but even if I did I'm sure DC would console you


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I saw the preliminary work schedule for Sept-December.. no way of taking off then..



ah...

makes sense.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm of course, but even if I did I'm sure DC would console you



Maybe he would if I asked nicely...but it's a moot point since you'll be there. Yay!

Hmmm. Maybe I can think of something else for him to console me about.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I can think of something else for him to console me about.



let me know when you want  consoled, and I'll be a mean Pyrate


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> let me know when you want  consoled, and I'll be a mean Pyrate



Thank you!  That's a very sweet pyratey offer.  Don't know if I'll need it though. He already volunteered to protect me on the roller coasters. (thank you DC)


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> you need to spend some time with me, I'll restore your faith in men, it's one of the things I do well,
> 
> problem is once I've done that the women move on and marry someone else
> 
> they even thank me for helping them believe in love again..
> 
> I came to the conclusion years ago, that this was my purpose on this planet..



OMG, we're twins. I have that same effect on men.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you!  That's a very sweet pyratey offer.  Don't know if I'll need it though. He already volunteered to protect me on the roller coasters. (thank you DC)



I thought you don't do coasters


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> OMG, we're twins. I have that same effect on men.



perhaps we can swap stories some time..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought you don't do coasters



I don't.  But he's been working on me to try the less heart stopping coasters. He can be persuasive...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't.  But he's been working on me to try the less heart stopping coasters. He can be persuasive...



so he's talking you into doing something you don't like, so he can be a hero and comfort you.



great psy-ops


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> so he's talking you into doing something you don't like, so he can be a hero and comfort you.
> 
> 
> 
> great psy-ops



I know. Sneaky...But it sounds better coming from him.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know. Sneaky...But it sounds better coming from him.



hmm next he'll be making you walk, so he can stop and give you a ride, being a hero again..

hmm he must be The Dark Prince..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   does that crystal ball come with a guarantee?
> 
> mayhap it do...mayhap it don't.  However I will have my camera just to document the situation, just in case.
> 
> I think at this point I'd burst into flames if i stepped into a church.
> 
> Yeah, you and me both...







MICKEY88 said:


> you need to spend some time with me, I'll restore your faith in men, it's one of the things I do well,
> 
> problem is once I've done that the women move on and marry someone else
> 
> they even thank me for helping them believe in love again..
> 
> I came to the conclusion years ago, that this was my purpose on this planet..



Well, hmmmmmmmmm....  as long as your potion can be tweaked so I don't marry anyone at all ever, we may have a deal.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, hmmmmmmmmm....  as long as your potion can be tweaked so I don't marry anyone at all ever, we may have a deal.



marriage is great , when done with the right person


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I think at this point I'd burst into flames if i stepped into a church.



my concern is that the church would burst into flames when I walked in..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B75_tatNQA


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm next he'll be making you walk, so he can stop and give you a ride, being a hero again..
> 
> hmm he must be The Dark Prince..


Instead of DC, he's DP?? I guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks. 


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, hmmmmmmmmm....  as long as your potion can be tweaked so I don't marry anyone at all ever, we may have a deal.



Using the word Mayhap = awesome.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't.  But he's been working on me to try the less heart stopping coasters. He can be persuasive...



This is ashame, I am a coaster lover!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> This is ashame, I am a coaster lover!



I know. I've been trying to overcome the fear my entire life.  Oh well. I'll be waving to you from the ground next to Fahrenheit, too.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know. I've been trying to overcome the fear my entire life.  Oh well. I'll be waving to you from the ground next to Fahrenheit, too.



My nephew was deathly afraid of the rides (all of them) when I took him to Disney 2 years ago (he and my daughter were 5 at the time).  I finally grabbed him, told him to "man up" and forced him onto The Haunted Mansion.  He ended up liking it, but I did risk being the worst aunt ever!  

I am not sure me telling you to man up would work as well though...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> My nephew was deathly afraid of the rides (all of them) when I took him to Disney 2 years ago (he and my daughter were 5 at the time).  I finally grabbed him, told him to "man up" and forced him onto The Haunted Mansion.  He ended up liking it, but I did risk being the worst aunt ever!
> 
> I am not sure me telling you to man up would work as well though...



Believe me, it's already been tried.  At least I'm not afraid of all rides!  That would be terrible! I'm glad you helped your nephew get over that. For me, it's the height and the drop. Ugh.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> I saw the preliminary work schedule for Sept-December.. no way of taking off then..



Pesky thing, work, eh???

It tends to get in the way of more WDW trips!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Using the word Mayhap = awesome.



LOL.. that was an ode to Stephen King's "The Stand"



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Pesky thing, work, eh???
> 
> It tends to get in the way of more WDW trips!



You aren't lying about that... if I could just get a job reviewing Disney vacations on a full-time basis, that would remedy all of our angsts.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> My nephew was deathly afraid of the rides (all of them) when I took him to Disney 2 years ago (he and my daughter were 5 at the time).  I finally grabbed him, told him to "man up" and forced him onto The Haunted Mansion.



only 3 more years of therapy and he might fit into mainstream society


----------



## CoasterAddict

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You aren't lying about that... if I could just get a job reviewing Disney vacations on a full-time basis, that would remedy all of our angsts. [/COLOR]



No, because then it would become *work*.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> No, because then it would become *work*.



but some work can be quite fun


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> but some work can be quite fun



Sure. I actually love my job about 80% of the time. But that fact that I'm doing something professionally does effect my enjoyment of it. I'd hate to lose the "kick back and let everyone make me happy" part of WDW.  Hm, maybe part-time...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Sure. I actually love my job about 80% of the time. But that fact that I'm doing something professionally does effect my enjoyment of it. I'd hate to lose the "kick back and let everyone make me happy" part of WDW.  Hm, maybe part-time...



so if someone offered you big bucks to travel the world reviewing coasters, you wouldn't do it../?


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> only 3 more years of therapy and he might fit into mainstream society



I did that boy a favor!


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> so if someone offered you big bucks to travel the world reviewing coasters, you wouldn't do it../?



If someone offered me small bucks and travel expenses I'd do it. But I still don't think I'd want reviewing Disney to be a full-time job.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I did that boy a favor!



oh really ?????


----------



## MICKEY88

MICKEY88 said:


> oh really ?????



when you come to PA,  please don't do me any favors...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> If someone offered me small bucks and travel expenses I'd do it. But I still don't think I'd want reviewing Disney to be a full-time job.



OK, I'll remove your name from the list of candidates..


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, I need some of your thoughts here from those of you hot on the dating scene...  I totally think that I have given up.  I don't know if its just me, or if everyone's personality has just been sucked up by the social media or what?
> 
> So first I meet the CM when I was at Disney in May.  We chit chatted here and there but he was not mentally stimulating at all, but he was nice enough.  When I went to FL last week for Dad's funeral, we were supposed to meet up. Not really for a date but because I was going to be in town.  The day we were supposed to meet came and went and I heard nothing from him.  The day I was leaving (3 days later) I sent him a text basically telling him to lose my # since he didn't even have the courtesy to call and say he didnt want to meet up.  Of course now he is blowing up my phone/text/sent me flowers and **** begging me for another chance and how his car broke down or whatever. No thanks. Im good.
> 
> Last Saturday, I meet this really sexy brotha (10 years younger than I) at the gas station, begged me to take his #.  We talked a few times on the phone and was supposed to meet up this week after work for dinner.  All of a sudden he has issues and can't meet up until next week.  Again, not mentally engaging at all, but some serious eye candy.   So anyway, I told him whatever, Im not stressing it.  I move on.  Now HE is blowing up the phone/text  like he's so interested but just has some "things to work out."
> 
> I know Ive been out of the scene for a minute, but jeez.  I know I bathe twice a day, brush my teef 3 times a day, Im not THAT ugly... I keep the muffin top in check.. what the hell is the problem??
> 
> *drops mic*


Not sure,but you are a beautiful,smart, strong woman and a great mom



taramoz said:


> You are beautiful, they must have issues.  It's the truth!


I agree


taramoz said:


> This time tomorrow I will be boarding a plane to MCO!!!


Have a great time.  I didn't know you left tomorrow.  I can't wait to hear all about your trip


DCTooTall said:


> At least you are meeting people.  That's more than I get these days.   Between my work schedule and there not being a ton of opportunities to meet people in this town except bars,   (or church...  which doesn't work well with my sleep schedule.....  among other things)  I haven't really had a chance to meet much of anybody recently.


DC does have a point


taramoz said:


> I tried to go on a date, as you all know, and found I just wasn't ready.  He liked me, so I was honest with him, that he was great, but I had jumped the gun going on a date.
> 
> You will meet someone great, just wait!


I totally agree.  I didn't date anyone for a year.  I took time to find out what I wanted out of a relationship and I am glad I did.  It really helped.  Good things come to those that wait( at least that is what I am telling myself.)


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good for her!  And she's birthday month buddies with Ctnurse and me...


yup next month we can say our birthday are next month


taramoz said:


> This is ashame, I am a coaster lover!



Me too...the faster and bigger the better!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> 1. I totally agree.  I didn't date anyone for a year.  I took time to find out what I wanted out of a relationship and I am glad I did.  It really helped.  Good things come to those that wait( at least that is what I am telling myself.)
> 
> 2.yup next month we can say our birthday are next month



 1  Hmmm I've been waiting for years, so great things should come to me then..??

2.  so I'll be celebrating your bbirthdays at WDW...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Don't know if anyone's missed me, but I thought I would drop in and tell you what's been going on and hoping I can get a welcome back
> 
> So, for some time, I have had a 12 yr old in my custody. It wasn't official, but mama went the way of the addict and left her precious daughter to the care of whomever could do it. Alyssa (12) is everything I wish I could be. As soon as you meet her, a light fills your heart and you're a better person just for having met her. She leaves an instant impression and one that makes you want her forever in your life. I loved her as if she were my own child, but considered her my little sister. I couldn't imagine life without her and don't know how I lived before her light entered my life.
> 
> Well, mama kept making mistakes, even ignoring the pleas of her daughter to straighten her life out, and landed herself in jail with 3 felony convictions. I acted quickly and took formal custody of Alyssa. DCF did not challenge the order and let the custody order stand and told me the only people that could remove her from my care was DCF with a court order only or her father. With dad not being in the picture for the past 4 years, color me surprised when he showed up at my doorstep this past Friday to take my Alyssa. I fought for her and brought his own drug use to light to DCF and they took me seriously. However, he passed a drug test and DCF forced me to hand her over to dad. Dad took her back to Tennessee along with a piece of my heart and even the dog I had adopted that belonged to Alyssa. It was like a country song. I lost my kid, my dog, my heart...
> 
> Of course, he won't let me take her on the birthday trip to WDW I planned for her this August, unless he could go. I wanted her to go so I agreed, but told him the extra cost was on him. Well, he then said she couldn't go because he couldn't get the time off of work. Jerk! So, I've made plans for a trip to TN in October. Then Alyssa tells me that her father told her that he did background checks on me and that I'm a convicted felon. I work for a government agency... that's the furthest thing from the truth. I told Alyssa not to worry and that I would be there in October.
> 
> Anyway, so pseudo-roommate (which I had gotten rid of in May when she got a place on her own) was so devastated by Alyssa leaving as they were really close, that she moved back in with me!! Ugh!
> 
> Preceding all this, I had the first of two knee surgeries. It went well. I was only in pain for the first 3 days or so and then I was back up and running around. The second surgery will be sometime in September. It will likely be right after the Disney trip as I want to be able to be in good shape for my trip to TN in October. There is rumor that dad might bring her down for a week in October. Either way, I'm going to see her in October and I promised if she came here, I'd take her to Disney for a few days.
> 
> There's been drama at work. None of it involves me directly, but I've been covering for people so that they can deal with what issues are going on in their lives.
> 
> The silver lining to all of this is that even though I can't take Alyssa with me in Aug/Sept., I still promised my son the trip first and had him give up our normal May trip so that we could go in Aug/Sept. Well, I dare not break my promise and paid off my Aug/Sept. trip today.
> 
> We'll be staying at PoR with the Quick Service dining. This is likely the last year I will use a dining plan. The loss of snack on the QS really ticked me off. I toyed around with staying at the Beach Club, but with the Quick Service dining plan, that's not a smart decision. Besides, the money I save by not staying at Beach Club, I plan on using for libations and cane pole rental for some good ol' fishing. Mikey and I have water park passes and have plans to only hit the parks in the evenings and/or early mornings. We love to hop, so that's what we'll do.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would stop in and let you all know what's been up and look forward to catching up with everyone.



Oh, wow!  No wonder you took a little time away, but thanks for letting us know what was up, and for rejoining   Sorry for all the angst with Alyssa but hopefully it will all work out in the long run so that you get more time with her.



DCTooTall said:


> At least you are meeting people.  That's more than I get these days.   Between my work schedule and there not being a ton of opportunities to meet people in this town except bars,   (or church...  which doesn't work well with my sleep schedule.....  among other things)  I haven't really had a chance to meet much of anybody recently.





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, if the women these days are anything like the men I've been meeting, you probably aren't missing much.   All the men I work with are gay, and I'm allergic to church so that doesn't workfor me either.   Don't be sad... somehow I see lots of booty in your near future-ish.



Don't worry, I'm at church at least once a week and I'm not meeting anyone either, lol.  If you're not there for other stuff it probably isn't the best place to meet someone anyway


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

OMG! I just downloaded Angry Birds on Google Chrome... I will see y'all in a few months. I thought this was only available on iphones and iPads LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> OMG! I just downloaded Angry Birds on Google Chrome... I will see y'all in a few months. I thought this was only available on iphones and iPads LOL



It's addictive! I have angry birds and angry birds: seasons. Go ahead, just get it out of your system...


----------



## TheBigE

Hey all. Just popping in after a night in Geneva.  Anything gong on......

Seems like I need some popcorn to read all posts.   The lake parade is going on this weekend if anyone is around.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Hey all. Just popping in after a night in Geneva.  Anything gong on......
> 
> Seems like I need some popcorn to read all posts.   The lake parade is going on this weekend if anyone is around.



Did you haves good night? It's two in Geneva, right? So I guess so.  haha. And what lake parade are you talking about?


----------



## TheBigE

Yeah it is two am. Good memory. Nice time in town @ Grand Duke pub. I am pretty sure there were several drinks i never paid for.   I am not sure exactly on lake parade sorta a Mardi Gra mixed with boats on lake in a parade. Apparently I need a costume.  Not so sure about that. U in??  Bahaha


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Yeah it is two am. Good memory. Nice time in town @ Grand Duke pub. I am pretty sure there were several drinks i never paid for.   I am not sure exactly on lake parade sorta a Mardi Gra mixed with boats on lake in a parade. Apparently I need a costume.  Not so sure about that. U in??  Bahaha



In for the sort of mardi gras parade that I might need some sort of costume for? Of Course! Lol.


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Yeah it is two am. Good memory. Nice time in town @ Grand Duke pub. I am pretty sure there were several drinks i never paid for.   I am not sure exactly on lake parade sorta a Mardi Gra mixed with boats on lake in a parade. Apparently I need a costume.  Not so sure about that. U in??  Bahaha



Sounds like fun, too bad I am all the way in TX!!!


----------



## TheBigE

Direct flights from either Newark or Dulles. Just saying. 

Arent u heading to MCO.  Can I put in an attraction request???  Bahaha. 

Also they run films by lake too.  Tomorrow I thinkmis Dirty Dancing for all u Patrick Swayze Fans. 

any costume suggestions???


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Direct flights from either Newark or Dulles. Just saying.
> 
> Arent u heading to MCO.  Can I put in an attraction request???  Bahaha.
> 
> Also they run films by lake too.  Tomorrow I thinkmis Dirty Dancing for all u Patrick Swayze Fans.
> 
> any costume suggestions???



Nobody puts Baby in a corner - LOVE Patrick Swayze!


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Direct flights from either Newark or Dulles. Just saying.
> 
> Arent u heading to MCO.  Can I put in an attraction request???  Bahaha.
> 
> Also they run films by lake too.  Tomorrow I thinkmis Dirty Dancing for all u Patrick Swayze Fans.
> 
> any costume suggestions???


I think I watched the movie every day when I was 12 for an entire year


taramoz said:


> Nobody puts Baby in a corner - LOVE Patrick Swayze!



Me too!  Ghost is one of my other favorite movies.


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> Nobody puts Baby in a corner - LOVE Patrick Swayze!



I am comfortable enough to say he is a good looking man. But I am more of a Roadhouse Fan vice Dirty Dancing.  

Maybe bc of the girl in RH vice Dirty Dancing.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> I am comfortable enough to say he is a good looking man. But I am more of a Roadhouse Fan vice Dirty Dancing.
> 
> Maybe bc of the girl in RH vice Dirty Dancing.



Actually, I prefer Roadhouse Patrick Swayze, too.


----------



## TheBigE

Ohhhh. I also forgot to tell you about this shot the bartender makes.  I am not a big shot person (I am older than 25 ). But it is some sort of Mint Liquer with Bailey on top. Every time I have one it s like tasting Christmas and I love Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I prefer Roadhouse Patrick Swayze, too.



Prolly not for same reason I do tho.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Ohhhh. I also forgot to tell you about this shot the bartender makes.  I am not a big shot person (I am older than 25 ). But it is some sort of Mint Liquer with Bailey on top. Every time I have one it s like tasting Christmas and I love Christmas!!!!!!



I like shots. Less liquid to drink, so I don't spend as much time having to go potty. That is a huge problem with beer. Just saying.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Prolly not for same reason I do tho.....



Probably not since I can't really remember the girl in it. She was one of those gorgeous doctor types, wasn't she? Believability factor ranks right up there with Denise Richards, nuclear physicist?


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like shots. Less liquid to drink, so I don't spend as much time having to go potty. That is a huge problem with beer. Just saying.



You see, I like beer cuz you can drink all night without getting too messed up, shots just hit me.  

But too Big E's post- ones that remind you of Christmas are always good!  I just cannot have too many.


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like shots. Less liquid to drink, so I don't spend as much time having to go potty. That is a huge problem with beer. Just saying.



Well I think that's a very adult practical approach.  For me they have to taste good.   Every time I go out with Germans they want to have Jäger, not real sure on that one.  I need a sweet shoot. Mint + baileys = heaven.


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> You see, I like beer cuz you can drink all night without getting too messed up, shots just hit me.
> 
> But too Big E's post- ones that remind you of Christmas are always good!  I just cannot have too many.



The beer over here is different and they really like cider beers. Much lighter beers, tasty and not frowned on to have one at lunch. In fact I work for an American Company and can buy wine or beer in Cafeteria. Very weird. 

Too many good memories for me about Christmas not to be reminded. How many days???  Another reason to hit WDW in December or Nov!!!


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably not since I can't really remember the girl in it. She was one of those gorgeous doctor types, wasn't she? Believability factor ranks right up there with Denise Richards, nuclear physicist?



Sorry not good at Multi quote on iPad. 

Yes she was, and not totally believable I know but let me live in my fantasy world. Denise Richards as a Nuke Physicist...what movie???


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> The beer over here is different and they really like cider beers. Much lighter beers, tasty and not frowned on to have one at lunch. In fact I work for an American Company and can buy wine or beer in Cafeteria. Very weird.
> 
> Too many good memories for me about Christmas not to be reminded. How many days???  Another reason to hit WDW in December or Nov!!!



That sounds like my kind of beer!

OMG, I went to WDW before Christmas last year, and am going back again this year, I loved it!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Evening all (or, early morning for BigE) 

I'm *still* working on my photopass borders and such, which sucks up a ridiculous amount of time.  Still, never get to redo a first trip to Disney, or the pics from it, so I'm still plugging away....have I mentioned lately how jealous I am of all of you going down to Disney for F&W?  My big excitement is that I am going to King's Island on Monday with some friends if the weather is friendly (I'll be the only unmarried adult).


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Evening all (or, early morning for BigE)
> 
> I'm *still* working on my photopass borders and such, which sucks up a ridiculous amount of time.  Still, never get to redo a first trip to Disney, or the pics from it, so I'm still plugging away....have I mentioned lately how jealous I am of all of you going down to Disney for F&W?  My big excitement is that I am going to King's Island on Monday with some friends if the weather is friendly (I'll be the only unmarried adult).



King's Island, I remember that from my childhood I think, The Beast???


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> That sounds like my kind of beer!
> 
> OMG, I went to WDW before Christmas last year, and am going back again this year, I loved it!!!



Is it true they put all decorations up in one night???  I remember DL when I was a kid and the ChrIstmas decorations arevstill a very vivid childhood memory.    I am thinking of going this year or next not sure. Need a little me time. Bahaha


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Is it true they put all decorations up in one night???  I remember DL when I was a kid and the ChrIstmas decorations arevstill a very vivid childhood memory.    I am thinking of going this year or next not sure. Need a little me time. Bahaha



I think it is true, I went after they were already up tho, it's amazing!!!  I was totally in awe, loved all of it, obviously since I am headed back!


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> King's Island, I remember that from my childhood I think, The Beast???



Yep, and a bunch more coasters and a nice waterpark


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> Evening all (or, early morning for BigE)
> 
> I'm *still* working on my photopass borders and such, which sucks up a ridiculous amount of time.  Still, never get to redo a first trip to Disney, or the pics from it, so I'm still plugging away....have I mentioned lately how jealous I am of all of you going down to Disney for F&W?  My big excitement is that I am going to King's Island on Monday with some friends if the weather is friendly (I'll be the only unmarried adult).



Thanks for noticing DIS. I stayed a bit to late after liberty. Duty tomorrow is going to hurt. Enjoy Kings Island. Don't worry about the situation. Live for the moment. [end of motivational speech]


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> I think it is true, I went after they were already up tho, it's amazing!!!  I was totally in awe, loved all of it, obviously since I am headed back!



I thunk it would be kewl to be there before they put them up and then the next day they are up. Almost get two parks for price of one.


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Yep, and a bunch more coasters and a nice waterpark



You know, I was never big enough to go on anything there, my nanny and pappy lived by the park and would take us, I had an older sister who was big enough for some of the rides.  But I do remember The Beast, oddly, and having you bring it up brought back a memory I hadn't recalled in some time.  Just wanted to mention, odd how things come back to us when least expected


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> I thunk it would be kewl to be there before they put them up and then the next day they are up. Almost get two parks for price of one.



That would be amazing actually!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Sorry not good at Multi quote on iPad.
> 
> Yes she was, and not totally believable I know but let me live in my fantasy world. Denise Richards as a Nuke Physicist...what movie???



James Bond. "The World is Not Enough" 
She plays Dr. Christmas Jones.


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> That would be amazing actually!



I have been told it is day after Thanksgiving they go up, but recent intel indicates otherwise like decorations go up first week of November


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> I have been told it is day after Thanksgiving they go up, but recent intel indicates otherwise like decorations go up first week of November



I think early November is right. That's when they start the Christmas party at MK.


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> James Bond. "The World is Not Enough"
> She plays Dr. Christmas Jones.



Sounds like I have a movie to watch this weekend.....


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's addictive! I have angry birds and angry birds: seasons. Go ahead, just get it out of your system...



I have all three versions of it on my phone and play everyday. I'm so obsessed with it and it's probably the main reason my battery runs down.



TheBigE said:


> Is it true they put all decorations up in one night???  I remember DL when I was a kid and the ChrIstmas decorations arevstill a very vivid childhood memory.    I am thinking of going this year or next not sure. Need a little me time. Bahaha



Actually that's exactly what they do. They have a crew that all they do is put up and take down decorations ....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Wow.  Can't believe I've used the word Christmas twice in the middle of July. And with two such different meanings...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow.  Can't believe I've used the word Christmas twice in the middle of July. And with two such different meanings...



LOL, cracking me up!


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow.  Can't believe I've used the word Christmas twice in the middle of July. And with two such different meanings...



Okay I will bite...what was first meaning....do I need to go back in thread. Remember it is like 330 in morn here?.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TheBigE said:


> Okay I will bit...what was first meaning....do I need to go back in thread. Remember it is like 330 in morn here?.







The Denise Richards character is named Christmas and your drink that tastes like Christmas that brought up the decoration discussion


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Okay I will bite...what was first meaning....do I need to go back in thread. Remember it is like 330 in morn here?.



Dr. Christmas Jones and Mickey Mouse's holiday party...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> The Denise Richards character is named Christmas and your drink that tastes like Christmas that brought up the decoration discussion



Ooh. The christmas drink. Forgot about that one. We are just very merry on this thread tonight!


----------



## TheBigE

Okay Thank you .....whew...there were some pretty risqué discussion earlier so I do not know if I missed something.  I feel better now. ( breathing now at a much more reasonable rate)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I have all three versions of it on my phone and play everyday. I'm so obsessed with it and it's probably the main reason my battery runs down.
> 
> Actually that's exactly what they do. They have a crew that all they do is put up and take down decorations ....



I had angry birds obsession for awhile. Now I mostly play when I have insomnia. 
Something about repetitive bird throwing puts me to sleep.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had angry birds obsession for awhile. Now I mostly play when I have insomnia.



My daughter is obsessed, I haven't played yet.  I just realized I haven't played Words in forever, on it...


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had angry birds obsession for awhile. Now I mostly play when I have insomnia.
> Something about repetitive bird throwing puts me to sleep.



Catapulting birds is solid entertainment.!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> My daughter is obsessed, I haven't played yet.  I just realized I haven't played Words in forever, on it...



Haha. That's ok. I just play whenever people get around to it.  All my games take at least a month.


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> Hey all. Just popping in after a night in Geneva.  Anything gong on......
> 
> Seems like I need some popcorn to read all posts.   The lake parade is going on this weekend if anyone is around.



The Fete de Geneve is pretty nice also, it used to be in August, if I recall.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably not since I can't really remember the girl in it. She was one of those gorgeous doctor types, wasn't she? Believability factor ranks right up there with Denise Richards, nuclear physicist?



The physicists I work with definatly do not look like Denise Richards.



taramoz said:


> You see, I like beer cuz you can drink all night without getting too messed up, shots just hit me.



I vote for beer also.



TheBigE said:


> The beer over here is different and they really like cider beers. Much lighter beers, tasty and not frowned on to have one at lunch. In fact I work for an American Company and can buy wine or beer in Cafeteria. Very weird.



Beer was good there.  And lunches would last for almost two hours, as after you eat you retire to the coffee lounge.



DIS_MERI said:


> My big excitement is that I am going to King's Island on Monday with some friends if the weather is friendly (I'll be the only unmarried adult).



Never been there, how far are you from Cedar Point?



TheBigE said:


> I have been told it is day after Thanksgiving they go up, but recent intel indicates otherwise like decorations go up first week of November



That was what happened when I was there for Thanksgiving, but that was also about 8 years ago, so perhaps they have changed their policy.  But they did have the Osbourne Lights on in October for the W&D


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TheBigE said:


> Catapulting birds is solid entertainment.!!!



I have all Three.  Play on "break" at work....very relaxing!  Not much Mind Power is necessary altho trajectories can be important!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Actually that's exactly what they do. They have a crew that all they do is put up and take down decorations ....



true, they actually have people that start working on the following years christmas decorations, right after they take them down, anything that needs painted/ replaced, whatever they work onit, then wrap it in plastic, I think in order to do it all in one night, they bring other employees in to help, they are split into mini teams, each with a specific job, I watched a special on it last year it's amazing,

eaach parks signature tree is predecorated, and wraapped, they are in sections, loaded on 18 wheelers and driven to the parks.. the show was amazing to watch


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> That sounds like my kind of beer!
> 
> OMG, I went to WDW before Christmas last year, and am going back again this year, I loved it!!!



when were you there last year, we probably passed right by each other at some point, and could have met then


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, hmmmmmmmmm....  as long as your potion can be tweaked so I don't marry anyone at all ever, we may have a deal.



  Mayhaps...  and you'll be bringing your camera with you to document?     hmmmmm......   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Believe me, it's already been tried.  At least I'm not afraid of all rides!  That would be terrible! I'm glad you helped your nephew get over that. For me, it's the height and the drop. Ugh.



In that case,  you will definately have to ride Big Thunder next time you are at WDW.   Because of the themeing of the mountain,  you never really get a height issue like with most coasters,  and the drops are that severe since they do a lot more twisty turny stuff than freefall drops.



TheBigE said:


> Sorry not good at Multi quote on iPad.
> 
> Yes she was, and not totally believable I know but let me live in my fantasy world. Denise Richards as a Nuke Physicist...what movie???





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> James Bond. "The World is Not Enough"
> She plays Dr. Christmas Jones.



The movie that brought us the classic,  'I guess Christmas does come more than once a year!"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.   Mayhaps...  and you'll be bringing your camera with you to document?     hmmmmm......
> 
> 2. In that case,  you will definately have to ride Big Thunder next time you are at WDW.   Because of the themeing of the mountain,  you never really get a height issue like with most coasters,  and the drops are that severe since they do a lot more twisty turny stuff than freefall drops.
> 
> 3. The movie that brought us the classic,  'I guess Christmas does come more than once a year!"



1. Oh lord. What are you thinking here? 

2. I love BTMR. For exactly the reasons you said. 

3. Thank you! Been trying to remember what the exact quote was all night.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Oh lord. What are you thinking here?
> 
> 2. I love BTMR. For exactly the reasons you said.
> 
> 3. Thank you! Been trying to remember what the exact quote was all night.



1. I'm thinking "what is Lala hinting at!?"    

2.  In that case,  there is another coaster at Hershey you may want to ride since I don't remember it being too bad in that reguard.   Unfortunately...  it's also the only coaster i actually cannot ride since I literally do not fit.

3.  How can anyone forget a line that bad?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I'm thinking "what is Lala hinting at!?"
> 
> 2.  In that case,  there is another coaster at Hershey you may want to ride since I don't remember it being too bad in that reguard.   Unfortunately...  it's also the only coaster i actually cannot ride since I literally do not fit.
> 
> 3.  How can anyone forget a line that bad?



1.  She'll have to answer that question...But I have a few ideas. 

2. I'll have to take a look at it and see if I can woman up (shout out to Tara!). 

3. I didn't forget, just couldn't remember the exact words. I kept thinking she came early...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  In that case,  there is another coaster at Hershey you may want to ride since I don't remember it being too bad in that reguard.   Unfortunately...  it's also the only coaster i actually cannot ride since I literally do not fit.



sounds like the trail blazer


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.  She'll have to answer that question...But I have a few ideas.
> 
> 2. I'll have to take a look at it and see if I can woman up (shout out to Tara!).
> 
> 3. I didn't forget, just couldn't remember the exact words. I kept thinking she came early...



1.  Hmmm.. I may have to hear these ideas.  

2.  you should be able too.

3.  Um....  Is that even possible?  



MICKEY88 said:


> sounds like the trail blazer




That would be the one.   the name was escaping me at the moment,     but I'm thinking she should be able to handle it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Hmmm.. I may have to hear these ideas.
> 
> 2.  you should be able too.
> 
> 3.  Um....  Is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one.   the name was escaping me at the moment,     but I'm thinking she should be able to handle it.



that is very mild except for the first turn , when it goes under the beams, it has that nasty jerk,

last weekend I decided I was not attending the all chrysler narionals in carlisle, I've been on the showfield the past nine years.
tonight I made the mistake of stopping by my clubs hotel to visit some friends from Virginia.. now I think I'll be spending the weekend in carlisle, I'm weak sometimes...LOL


----------



## TheBigE

For those of your that may have been worried.   I made it into work today, like a trooper.  

Going to fly with the eagles, need to get up with the chickens....I don't know some sort of quote in there.  TGIF


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

Wow, a whole talk on Christmas?  In July?. . .

Hope everyone is enjoying themselves.  Life is slowly getting back to normal. I have been having loads of fun though.  I will check in with you all again later. . .after I get through this grueling work day. . .

Hugs all.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning folks... Its Friday... and 22 days until our "It Aint Disney, but it will have to do for now" Get together... yay!



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I have all Three.  Play on "break" at work....very relaxing!  Not much Mind Power is necessary altho trajectories can be important!



oh shoot, there are three?? I have to download it at work and pretend that I am catapulting my ignorant users right out of the window after calling me about somethiing silly.



DCTooTall said:


> Mayhaps...  and you'll be bringing your camera with you to document?     hmmmmm......



mayhaps... yeah I got some ideas.  Thankfully, my camera can be adjusted for video, panoramic views, and evening night vision.  Y'all not hiding from me.... oh, and since *I* will be taking pictures, anything that is said that I mayhap done (or not done) will have no proof. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .
> 
> Wow, a whole talk on Christmas?  In July?. . .
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying themselves.  Life is slowly getting back to normal. I have been having loads of fun though.  I will check in with you all again later. . .after I get through this grueling work day. . .
> 
> Hugs all.



Hey Darcy!! Where you been Lady?


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> mayhaps... yeah I got some ideas.  Thankfully, my camera can be adjusted for video, panoramic views, and evening night vision.  Y'all not hiding from me.... oh, and since *I* will be taking pictures, anything that is said that I mayhap done (or not done) will have no proof.




....


----------



## POTCAddict

Hi all! Been doing a lot of this  since I don't have much time to chat but I wanted to drop in and say hi and happy friday! Looks like everyone is up to no good as usual-keep up the good work . I've been too busy at work to get on and too tired at night! I've been training for the princess half in feb which I saw a few pages back a lot of folks saying I don't even need to do. Since I already bought the running shoes I've got to keep it up but it's good to know it's unnessary


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> true, they actually have people that start working on the following years christmas decorations, right after they take them down, anything that needs painted/ replaced, whatever they work onit, then wrap it in plastic, I think in order to do it all in one night, they bring other employees in to help, they are split into mini teams, each with a specific job, I watched a special on it last year it's amazing,
> 
> eaach parks signature tree is predecorated, and wraapped, they are in sections, loaded on 18 wheelers and driven to the parks.. the show was amazing to watch



We have taken the tour....Yuletide Fantasy.....You actually GO to the warehouse where everything is kept at the end of the tour!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning folks... Its Friday... and 22 days until our "It Aint Disney, but it will have to do for now" Get together... yay!
> 
> woo hoo!!
> 
> oh shoot, there are three?? I have to download it at work and pretend that I am catapulting my ignorant users right out of the window after calling me about somethiing silly.
> 
> yeah once you download one, you have to get all of them!
> 
> mayhaps... yeah I got some ideas.  Thankfully, my camera can be adjusted for video, panoramic views, and evening night vision.  Y'all not hiding from me.... oh, and since *I* will be taking pictures, anything that is said that I mayhap done (or not done) will have no proof.
> 
> 
> I will have mine as well, althought our resident pyrate is way better at taking pictures than I am.....*sigh*....so much to learn.
> 
> Hey Darcy!! Where you been Lady?



I don't think she loves us anymore.....


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, me and my princess are all packed up and heading to the airport!!!  I'll check in later, have a great few days


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! Happy Friday! You all seem to be busy packing for Disney or dragging ourselves into work or playing Angry Birds. And I fly up to PA in less than three weeks.  

Have a great day!


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> Hello all, me and my princess are all packed up and heading to the airport!!!  I'll check in later, have a great few days



Travel Safe and Have a Churro on me!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> Never been there, how far are you from Cedar Point?



Kings Island is just outside Cincinnati, which is only about 3 hours from me.  Cedar Point is about 6 hours, although my cousin lives very close.  Both parks are actually owned by the same company.



NJDiva said:


> I don't think she loves us anymore.....



I'm sure she does!  She mentioned a few days ago that she was going away for a bit and would check in when she could 



taramoz said:


> Hello all, me and my princess are all packed up and heading to the airport!!!  I'll check in later, have a great few days



Have a fantastic time!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> Hello all, me and my princess are all packed up and heading to the airport!!!  I'll check in later, have a great few days



Yay!! Have fun... 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! Happy Friday! You all seem to be busy packing for Disney or dragging ourselves into work or playing Angry Birds. And I fly up to PA in less than three weeks.
> 
> Have a great day!



or all of the above! yay... I didn't know you were coming.  



TheBigE said:


> Travel Safe and Have a Churro on me!!!!



Me too.. those are my fave!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> or all of the above! yay... I didn't know you were coming.



Haha. I think it was probably all set up while you were busy with other stuff.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> mayhaps... yeah I got some ideas.  Thankfully, my camera can be adjusted for video, panoramic views, and evening night vision.  Y'all not hiding from me.... oh, and since *I* will be taking pictures, anything that is said that I mayhap done (or not done) will have no proof.




I will be packing at least 2 cameras.. you really think there won't be any photo evidence of anything you might do..???  

oh and just for the record, if I get evidence you wish to see disappear....I can't be bought... rented perhaps, but not bought...LOL


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> I will be packing at least 2 cameras.. you really think there won't be any photo evidence of anything you might do..???
> 
> oh and just for the record, if I get evidence you wish to see disappear....I can't be bought... rented perhaps, but not bought...LOL



curses!  Well, I guess I shall be on my next to best behavior then... either that, or I will put away some rent money.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> curses!  Well, I guess I shall be on my next to best behavior then... either that, or I will put away some rent money.



keep in mind the Pyrates idea of good behaviour...is BAd behaviour..


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey Darcy!! Where you been Lady?




Hey girl, been hanging out with the new guy a lot. . .water parks, Disney, dinner, barbeques, etc.  Living life full.  How you doing girlie?


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, been hanging out with the new guy a lot. . .water parks, Disney, dinner, barbeques, etc.  Living life full.  How you doing girlie?



HOLD UP!! what new guy?? do we know him! (in my most parental voice)...is he better be worth it if he's taking you away from us!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, been hanging out with the new guy a lot. . .water parks, Disney, dinner, barbeques, etc.  Living life full.  How you doing girlie?



Whaaaaaaat? New guy?? awww sookie...    Im doing ok, glad its the weekend.


----------



## ctnurse

TGIF(night) I love these short work weeks....I just finished up with work and poured myself an adult beverage  So what does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I am suppose to be cleaning my house right now but the only thing I did was load the dishwasher and cook dinner.  Anyway, we are headed to the beach tomorrow and to see fireworks tomorrow night.  It is nice that my mom lives only 5 mins from the beach and where they are going to be set off.  She has already sent me the menu for dinner and we will sleep over since I don't want to fight traffic and she is making mojotos and smores.  I had a great day, one of my favorite PTs made me homemade peanut butter cookies and blueberry muffins...Yum


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> TGIF(night) I love these short work weeks....I just finished up with work and poured myself an adult beverage  So what does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I am suppose to be cleaning my house right now but the only thing I did was load the dishwasher and cook dinner.  Anyway, we are headed to the beach tomorrow and to see fireworks tomorrow night.  It is nice that my mom lives only 5 mins from the beach and where they are going to be set off.  She has already sent me the menu for dinner and we will sleep over since I don't want to fight traffic and she is making mojotos and smores.  I had a great day, one of my favorite PTs made me homemade peanut butter cookies and blueberry muffins...Yum



Pinot Grigio I assume???

For me living the dream here tonight doing laundry.  Tried Sushi tonight for the first time....(I know i know sheltered life...but got to branch out a bit)

It was a bit confusing ordering Sushi of a French menu.


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Pinot Grigio I assume???
> 
> For me living the dream here tonight doing laundry.  Tried Sushi tonight for the first time....(I know i know sheltered life...but got to branch out a bit)
> 
> It was a bit confusing ordering Sushi of a French menu.



Yes Pinot Grigio...it goes well with the homemade peanut butter cookies...

I LOVE sushi...Did you like it???


I am playing Disney Monopoly with DS and so far I am not getting my azz kicked as usual


----------



## DIS_MERI

TheBigE said:


> Pinot Grigio I assume???
> 
> For me living the dream here tonight doing laundry.  Tried Sushi tonight for the first time....(I know i know sheltered life...but got to branch out a bit)
> 
> It was a bit confusing ordering Sushi of a French menu.



I've never had sushi either, and the highlight of my weekend looks like it will be deep-cleaning my bathroom, so I feel your pain.....

Although, tonight I did get to have our family favorite meal.  Homemade noodles with a nice beef pot roast, lots of fresh mashed potatoes, and some chocolate cake for dessert, yum!


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> Yes Pinot Grigio...it goes well with the homemade peanut butter cookies...
> 
> I LOVE sushi...Did you like it???
> 
> 
> I am playing Disney Monopoly with DS and so far I am not getting my azz kicked as usual



Mmmmmm...peanut butter cookies.  Tried to find Gelato tonight but line was took long. Too many people on lake front..today's movie was Be kind, rewind.  

Sushi was good, not sure what I had exactly. Raw fish on rice and cucumber roles. Really like the Wasabi!!

So dare I ask is there a food you don't like??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Yes Pinot Grigio...it goes well with the homemade peanut butter cookies...
> 
> I LOVE sushi...Did you like it???
> 
> 
> I am playing Disney Monopoly with DS and so far I am not getting my azz kicked as usual



I love sushi, too, as long as it doesn't get overly exotic. Tuna, salmon, and most fish is good, but no eel, please!


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> I've never had sushi either, and the highlight of my weekend looks like it will be deep-cleaning my bathroom, so I feel your pain.....
> 
> Although, tonight I did get to have our family favorite meal.  Homemade noodles with a nice beef pot roast, lots of fresh mashed potatoes, and some chocolate cake for dessert, yum!



Now that sounds like a good old southern Indiana meal right there!

I have had bit of sushi before but today decided just to make it a full meal....worth a try if you go with someone who knows and the place has a good reputation.


----------



## TheBigE

Sounds like we need to have a sushi night on DIS.  Except I will be eating it in the middle of the night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Now that sounds like a good old southern Indiana meal right there!
> 
> I have had bit of sushi before but today decided just to make it a full meal....worth a try if you go with someone who knows and the place has a good reputation.



I've never had food poisoning from sushi. The one time I got sick, the culprit was pizza. I was alone doing reserve duty in Washington, D.C. and thought I was dying...


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Mmmmmm...peanut butter cookies.  Tried to find Gelato tonight but line was took long. Too many people on lake front..today's movie was Be kind, rewind.
> 
> Sushi was good, not sure what I had exactly. Raw fish on rice and cucumber roles. Really like the Wasabi!!
> 
> So dare I ask is there a food you don't like??


I can't stand bacon or beets...Why do you think I go to the gym 5 days a week so I can eat and drink


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love sushi, too, as long as it doesn't get overly exotic. Tuna, salmon, and most fish is good, but no eel, please!


I knew we are long lost sisters


DIS_MERI said:


> I've never had sushi either, and the highlight of my weekend looks like it will be deep-cleaning my bathroom, so I feel your pain.....
> 
> Although, tonight I did get to have our family favorite meal.  Homemade noodles with a nice beef pot roast, lots of fresh mashed potatoes, and some chocolate cake for dessert, yum!



I should be deep cleaning my bathrooms but I am not.  Hopefully I will get to it before the weekend is done


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Sounds like we need to have a sushi night on DIS.  Except I will be eating it in the middle of the night.



If we have a sushi night we also need a sake night too


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Pinot Grigio I assume???
> 
> For me living the dream here tonight doing laundry.  Tried Sushi tonight for the first time....(I know i know sheltered life...but got to branch out a bit)
> 
> It was a bit confusing ordering Sushi of a French menu.



Love sushi, my bff in Florida have it every time we go out. so you have no idea what it was?? as long as you're willing to try it and you didn't barf it's a good thing.
(and yes you have lived a sheltered life for a person who's traveled so much!)

as for me, I to will be living the dream of going to the gym then cleaning my room and bathroom this weekend. have some church stuff to do (the perils of a trustee). my bff in Jersey is having a Tastefully Simple party tomorrow and yeah, I gotta go. I always get sucked into those home demos knowing that most of the stuff is over priced and I don't really need it. my thought process now is that buying anything will cut into my Disney money!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love sushi, too, as long as it doesn't get overly exotic. Tuna, salmon, and most fish is good, but no eel, please!



I'm with you on the eel thing.....ewww!!


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> I can't stand bacon or beets...Why do you think I go to the gym 5 days a week so I can eat and drink
> 
> I knew we are long lost sisters
> 
> 
> I should be deep cleaning my bathrooms but I am not.  Hopefully I will get to it before the weekend is done



Yeah that gym thing and me are not seeing eye tomeye right now. Sorta of a falling out, I meet some really nice food.  Trying to meet in the middle by playing basketball.  It seems to appease the situation


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> If we have a sushi night we also need a sake night too



I like where you heading with this......

Wonder if we can get someone to flip a shrimp in their hat and do the onion volcano...hibachi night too!


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> Love sushi, my bff in Florida have it every time we go out. so you have no idea what it was?? as long as you're willing to try it and you didn't barf it's a good thing.
> (and yes you have lived a sheltered life for a person who's traveled so much!)
> 
> as for me, I to will be living the dream of going to the gym then cleaning my room and bathroom this weekend. have some church stuff to do (the perils of a trustee). my bff in Jersey is having a Tastefully Simple party tomorrow and yeah, I gotta go. I always get sucked into those home demos knowing that most of the stuff is over priced and I don't really need it. my thought process now is that buying anything will cut into my Disney money!



Sorry to hard to multi quote on iPad..

Not a big fishnperson overseas, too many places you get the WHOLE fish.   I don't like my food to look at me, so I have generally stayed away from fish and to some extent sushi.   Plus you never know what fish you bare getting....could be eel.


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> I like where you heading with this......
> 
> Wonder if we can get someone to flip a shrimp in their hat and do the onion volcano...hibachi night too!



The only problem is it is so much fun sitting around eating sushi and  drinking sake with friends. I haven't had sushi since Cancun in Feb...boy I am due.  Hibachi is fun too


----------



## bluedevilinaz

There's a great all you can eat sushi place for $25 here in Vegas. They have some yummy sushi rolls!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Sushi?? Y'all better stop cursing at me.... I don't know, I just cannot stomach the thought of eating it.  Its probably really, really good but I guess its psychologically unappealling to me... maybe if we have a sushi/saki night, I will be ready to try it after lots of saki.  

PS - Friday nights as a single parent suck - especially when the offspring wants nothing to do with you.


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, hope your fridays are going good!  After a rough start (delayed flight and rain when we arrived), we had a great first day.  At Beach Club Villas we were upgraded from a Studio to a 1 bedroom, all I can say is wow, huge difference, this room is HUGE!  Then, after we had checked in the rain had ended and DD7 decided Hollywood Studios would be best.  We headed there and shocker, where were the people???  We got to ride everything we wanted and then some.  Great way to start, tomorrow Epcot and pool.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, hope your fridays are going good!  After a rough start (delayed flight and rain when we arrived), we had a great first day.  At Beach Club Villas we were upgraded from a Studio to a 1 bedroom, all I can say is wow, huge difference, this room is HUGE!  Then, after we had checked in the rain had ended and DD7 decided Hollywood Studios would be best.  We headed there and shocker, where were the people???  We got to ride everything we wanted and then some.  Great way to start, tomorrow Epcot and pool.



 Sounds wonderful! Congrats on the room upgrade.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I've never had sushi either, and the highlight of my weekend looks like it will be deep-cleaning my bathroom, so I feel your pain.....



   Sounds like we pretty much have the same highlight planned for the weekend.    I figure since I'll be having a woman spending some time in my apartment,   I should probably do what I can to clean the bachelor pad bathroom.   






taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, hope your fridays are going good!  After a rough start (delayed flight and rain when we arrived), we had a great first day.  At Beach Club Villas we were upgraded from a Studio to a 1 bedroom, all I can say is wow, huge difference, this room is HUGE!  Then, after we had checked in the rain had ended and DD7 decided Hollywood Studios would be best.  We headed there and shocker, where were the people???  We got to ride everything we wanted and then some.  Great way to start, tomorrow Epcot and pool.




 I wanna be down there!!   


Glad to hear you are having a good time though.   I once actually got upgraded from a room at POR to a 2bdrm villa at OKW.     Talk about an upgrade!


----------



## ahoff

Rained quite a bit last night, but is beautiful today.  Drove upstate to a ski area to go to a mountain bike race.  The downhill racers are quite insane!  Tomorrow I am going to be in a tri, doing the cycling leg.  Hope everyone's weekend goes well!

Have a great time at BC, Tara.  You have the best pool on site!  Love the pirate slide !


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> I once actually got upgraded from a room at POR to a 2bdrm villa at OKW.     Talk about an upgrade!


 

WOW!  In Dec 2001, my bff and I went (it was her first trip) and we got upgraded to AKL from Dixie Landings.  LOTS of people cancelled trips that year and they closed Dixie Landings.  Only time I've ever stayed at AKL.

Gotta go to work today, but first, feed our neighborhood Rooster.  I hear him crowing.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, hope your fridays are going good!  After a rough start (delayed flight and rain when we arrived), we had a great first day.  At Beach Club Villas we were upgraded from a Studio to a 1 bedroom, all I can say is wow, huge difference, this room is HUGE!  Then, after we had checked in the rain had ended and DD7 decided Hollywood Studios would be best.  We headed there and shocker, where were the people???  We got to ride everything we wanted and then some.  Great way to start, tomorrow Epcot and pool.



Sounds like your trip is off to the right start. Have fun at EPCOT, it is my favorite park and please ride Soarin for me.  And have a drink for me too. I will live vicariously through you until my trip next month!!!!Have a blast.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning!



DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like we pretty much have the same highlight planned for the weekend.    I figure since I'll be having a woman spending some time in my apartment,   I should probably do what I can to clean the bachelor pad bathroom.



Thank you.  There's no room in my luggage for a hazmat suit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Whaaaaaaat? New guy?? awww sookie...    Im doing ok, glad its the weekend.



Okay so I have been dating new guy for about 3 weeks.  He is awesome (though I think the Pyrate thinks I need to do a background check to make sure he is okay. . .but that is for another conversation). I can't wait till you all get here.  I am not making the Hershey meet cause I have the "son" thing going on, but I will be around for end of September meet. . .Cant wait to see all of you again.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I have been dating new guy for about 3 weeks.  He is awesome (though I think the Pyrate thinks I need to do a background check to make sure he is okay. . .but that is for another conversation). I can't wait till you all get here.  I am not making the Hershey meet cause I have the "son" thing going on, but I will be around for end of September meet. . .Cant wait to see all of you again.



Is "new guy" the youngster neighbor???


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like your trip is off to the right start. Have fun at EPCOT, it is my favorite park and please ride Soarin for me.  And have a drink for me too. I will live vicariously through you until my trip next month!!!!Have a blast.



Done and done!  Soarin was my first ride of the day, and tonight , I tried the lemon slush in France (yum), plus a couple other less interesting choices...

Still enjoying coming in the summer, we stayed at Epcot until just after lunch, then swam, the back to Epcot, love how close the walk is from here


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Sushi?? Y'all better stop cursing at me.... I don't know, I just cannot stomach the thought of eating it.  Its probably really, really good but I guess its psychologically unappealling to me... maybe if we have a sushi/saki night, I will be ready to try it after lots of saki.
> 
> PS - Friday nights as a single parent suck - especially when the offspring wants nothing to do with you.



I'm with you there, I've tried a lot of foods in my lifetime, sushi is not one of them, I'm not sure there is enough Rum in the world to get me to try it


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I have been dating new guy for about 3 weeks.  He is awesome (though I think the Pyrate thinks I need to do a background check to make sure he is okay. . .but that is for another conversation). I can't wait till you all get here.  I am not making the Hershey meet cause I have the "son" thing going on, but I will be around for end of September meet. . .Cant wait to see all of you again.



I'll tell you what the Pyrate thinks the next time we talk


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Is "new guy" the youngster neighbor???



No sweetie, he is my age.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm with you there, I've tried a lot of foods in my lifetime, sushi is not one of them, I'm not sure there is enough Rum in the world to get me to try it



Okay, for you freakishly squeamish peeps who won't try sushi, not all sushi is raw fish.  In fact, most sushi is cooked.  If you like rice, soy sauce and steamed crab and shrimp, you can eat just about any sushi that you want.  Just avoid the tuna, salmon and anything that says roe.  That would all be uncooked.  If you like lox and bagels you should try a Philly roll, smoked salmon, cream cheese, sushi rice and usually something crispy like celery or cucumber.  If you like crab, try the roll that has soft shell crab in it.  The crab is fried so its crispy.  Its usually served with seasoned mayo in the roll and sushi rice. There is also the California Roll, which is steamed crab, veggies, sushi rice and nori. These are all good starter rolls and there is nothing raw in them. There are many other sushi rolls that are cooked.  Give it a try.  You never know what you might like until you do.


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> White, I'm drinking my regular pinot grigio  My BIL grew up on a vineyard and made us some nice red wine last year.....I don't need to say more!
> 
> 
> Yup, what she said
> 
> We went out today and bought some fireworks...DS can't wait for it to get dark to set them off, we just set off a trial one....lots of color and smoke



Just to follow through here is vineyard today







And the bottle of wine 







Enjoy


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll tell you what the Pyrate thinks the next time we talk



looking forward to our next conversation then. . .you know I love me some pyrate. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle




----------



## POTCAddict

TheBigE said:


> Just to follow through here is vineyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bottle of wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Whoa, party at your place! That's lovely! and I'm not just talking about the bottle of wine!


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> Just to follow through here is vineyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bottle of wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for posting


TexasDisneyBelle said:


>






Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I know I did


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



Do you honestly think you can sneak around this place?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Do you honestly think you can sneak around this place?



Why not? The place has been so quiet this weekend, there's practically an echo...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Do you honestly think you can sneak around this place?



she thinks she can....be careful, she may sneak around your place the same way. 

hope you cleaned up, I can bring a hazmat suit with me if you need it...it is my profession!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Why not? The place has been so quiet this weekend, there's practically an echo...



I was thinking the same thing, I would check the thread and it was still on the same page forever!! I guess we were all cleaning so much we didn't have time for chatter


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Why not? The place has been so quiet this weekend, there's practically an echo...



  eh....   I was busy watching MI-5 all weekend.  I didn't spend much time on the computer at all.



NJDiva said:


> she thinks she can....be careful, she may sneak around your place the same way.
> 
> hope you cleaned up, I can bring a hazmat suit with me if you need it...it is my profession!



 heh....  I'd almost like to see her try to sneak around the apartment.  

And naaa.... don't really need the hazmat suit.  I just need to get off my *** and get motivated to do the cleaning that I need to do.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I would check the thread and it was still on the same page forever!! I guess we were all cleaning so much we didn't have time for chatter



Let's see...

Tara in in Florida.

Dis_Meri is on her Friend Visit posting hiatus.

Darcy is getting her freak on.

Blue is likely sleeping or walking dead from his job and weird hours

It was my weekend,  where sometimes I check what's going on,  and sometimes I don't.



And I'm guessing for the rest of the group thee were combinations of wine, hottubs, cookouts,  pool visits,  and just general vegging and relaxation happening over the weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tara in in Florida.
> 
> Dis_Meri is on her Friend Visit posting hiatus.
> 
> Darcy is getting her freak on.
> 
> Blue is likely sleeping or walking dead from his job and weird hours
> 
> It was my weekend,  where sometimes I check what's going on,  and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing for the rest of the group thee were combinations of wine, hottubs, cookouts,  pool visits,  and just general vegging and relaxation happening over the weekend.



yeah you're right, I actually did a lot of running around this weekend, and I have to pack so I can travel for work and Orlando which is why I'm doing laundry now...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I would check the thread and it was still on the same page forever!! I guess we were all cleaning so much we didn't have time for chatter



I did some cleaning on Friday, but that's it. Most of Saturday and Sunday I just vegged. 


DCTooTall said:


> heh....  I'd almost like to see her try to sneak around the apartment.
> 
> And naaa.... don't really need the hazmat suit.  I just need to get off my *** and get motivated to do the cleaning that I need to do.


I'll can try sneaking...  And you have 17 days left...


DCTooTall said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tara in in Florida.
> 
> Dis_Meri is on her Friend Visit posting hiatus.
> 
> Darcy is getting her freak on.
> 
> Blue is likely sleeping or walking dead from his job and weird hours
> 
> It was my weekend,  where sometimes I check what's going on,  and sometimes I don't.
> 
> And I'm guessing for the rest of the group thee were combinations of wine, hottubs, cookouts,  pool visits,  and just general vegging and relaxation happening over the weekend.



Sadly, no hottubbing...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> yeah you're right, I actually did a lot of running around this weekend, and I have to pack so I can travel for work and Orlando which is why I'm doing laundry now...



Laundry and errands for me tomorrow...and I really need to to get my hair cut before I come up there...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll can try sneaking...  And you have 17 days left...



 Once I actually get off my butt....  it'll take me maybe 2-3hrs to actually do the cleaning that is needed.    It's just my tendency to procrastinate that's causing problems right now.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Laundry and errands for me tomorrow...and I really need to to get my hair cut before I come up there...



I kinda need to get my hair cut too.    I just realized that I haven't gotten a haircut since before my Disney trip back in March.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I kinda need to get my hair cut too.    I just realized that I haven't gotten a haircut since before my Disney trip back in March.



 Are you looking like this?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, for you freakishly squeamish peeps who won't try sushi, not all sushi is raw fish.  In fact, most sushi is cooked.  If you like rice, soy sauce and steamed crab and shrimp, you can eat just about any sushi that you want.  Just avoid the tuna, salmon and anything that says roe.  That would all be uncooked.  If you like lox and bagels you should try a Philly roll, smoked salmon, cream cheese, sushi rice and usually something crispy like celery or cucumber.  If you like crab, try the roll that has soft shell crab in it.  The crab is fried so its crispy.  Its usually served with seasoned mayo in the roll and sushi rice. There is also the California Roll, which is steamed crab, veggies, sushi rice and nori. These are all good starter rolls and there is nothing raw in them. There are many other sushi rolls that are cooked.  Give it a try.  You never know what you might like until you do.



There is also a Tiger Roll wrapped in something OTHER than seaweed,which is my problem with sushi....too salty.  And also the raw junk...yucky.  We compromise---DH eats sushi and I get Chinese food.

Glad to hear that you're not cradle-robbin' !  Have a Blast!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you looking like this?



Na....  Haven't had long hair in....um.......   wow....  3 years now?   


I'm just starting to get a big...shaggy.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Laundry and errands for me tomorrow...and I really need to to get my hair cut before I come up there...





DCTooTall said:


> I kinda need to get my hair cut too.    I just realized that I haven't gotten a haircut since before my Disney trip back in March.



ok so ya both need hair cuts??? are ya trying to make the rest of us look bad?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Na....  Haven't had long hair in....um.......   wow....  3 years now?
> 
> I'm just starting to get a big...shaggy.


I like a little bit of shag.  And I also like the movie "Shag".


NJDiva said:


> ok so ya both need hair cuts??? are ya trying to make the rest of us look bad?



No...haha, I haven't gone all mountain man like DC, it's just time for a trim.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok so ya both need hair cuts??? are ya trying to make the rest of us look bad?



  Naaaa....


  i'm just trying to avoid developing horns from those damned annoying curls showing up during the middle of the day at Hershey.    My hair behaves (somewhat) when short....  and when long.     But during that weird middle stage between short and long (which I'm kinda in now),    It's just annoying and evil.


----------



## CoasterAddict

I cooked brunch for 24 people on Saturday and climbed a mountain today.

WDW in 9 days.

Hershey not to many after that.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> I cooked brunch for 24 people on Saturday and climbed a mountain today.
> 
> WDW in 9 days.
> 
> Hershey not to many after that.



You climbed a mountain in Massachusetts?


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You climbed a mountain in Massachusetts?


 
Yeah, it's a little mountain.  2000 feet or so.


----------



## TheBigE

In Northern Germany Today for two days...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, it's a little mountain.  2000 feet or so.



Sorry to act so surprised.  My travel to MA has been limited to Boston. That was years ago and I really want to go back...


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> In Northern Germany Today for two days...



work or pleasure?


----------



## TheBigE

Work...it is going to be busy


----------



## MICKEY88

WOW...
according to dictionary .com

freak·ish   /ˈfrikɪʃ/  Show Spelled
[free-kish]   
–adjective 
1. queer; odd; unusual; grotesque: a freakish appearance. 


rather Harsh, just because people have taste in food that varies from yours...especially without even asking why people don't eat it..
I don't like rice.....LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tara in in Florida.
> 
> Dis_Meri is on her Friend Visit posting hiatus.
> 
> Darcy is getting her freak on.
> 
> Blue is likely sleeping or walking dead from his job and weird hours
> 
> It was my weekend,  where sometimes I check what's going on,  and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing for the rest of the group thee were combinations of wine, hottubs, cookouts,  pool visits,  and just general vegging and relaxation happening over the weekend.



Actually I was on days all week for once. I just decided to unplug for a bit. I goofed today though and read the wrong persons schedule and wound up being 4.5 hours late. I only got a 1/2 a point and a verbal slap on the wrist and told not to do it again. I was sooooo happy I didn't get fired since I'm still in my 90 day probation. I'm back to being on call the next 6 days so its wake up and call in at 0630 all week. Ugh. less than 3 weeks until NYC though so I'm excited!


----------



## DCTooTall

Sooooo...  Here's the info for the Hershey meet,   and I'll also try and update my first post of the thread with this information to make it easier for everyone to find it and reference later.  (Which... thanks to our ability to totally confuse the DIS on our epic 30page first day of the thread,  and Louisa's need to be special and have her replies show up at the beginning of the thread,   is actually going to be post 3 or 4 of the thread.    )


When:   July 30th.

Where:  Hershey Park located in Hershey, PA

Who:    Why us silly!  

Details:      The Park opens at 10am,   so I figured we could ATTEMPT to be there for the park opening.   Figure meet around the entrance around 9:30am.    If you plan to attend and I haven't given you my cell #,   PM me and I'll pass it along to you so that you know where we all are.

Parking is $10 at the park.   If people want to try and car-pool into the park to save $$$,   there is an outlet mall next to the park with free parking.

There is a Meal Deal you can buy at the park (or online prior) for $13 that includes a refillable souveneir cup.  (which you can always pour your beer into if you want to walk around the park with one.   )  http://www.hersheypark.com/food_and_shops/index.php


If you don't have your park tickets yet there are discount coupons available from several locations.
http://www.hersheypark.com/tickets/coupon_partners.php


There is also talk of possibly doing Knoebels Amusement park the day before since several people will be in town.   I don't have much information on that yet,   but I'm thinking either Mickey88 or Coasteraddict can figure something out and let us/me know.   I'll still be happy to be point person.


Attendee list:

DCTootall
TexasDisneyBelle (Louisa)
Lala
NJDiva
CoasterAddict
Taramoz
Mickey88
POTCAddict


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo...  Here's the info for the Hershey meet,   and I'll also try and update my first post of the thread with this information to make it easier for everyone to find it and reference later.  (Which... thanks to our ability to totally confuse the DIS on our epic 30page first day of the thread,  and Louisa's need to be special and have her replies show up at the beginning of the thread,   is actually going to be post 3 or 4 of the thread.    )
> 
> 
> When:   July 30th.
> 
> Where:  Hershey Park located in Hershey, PA
> 
> Who:    Why us silly!
> 
> Details:      The Park opens at 10am,   so I figured we could ATTEMPT to be there for the park opening.   Figure meet around the entrance around 9:30am.    If you plan to attend and I haven't given you my cell #,   PM me and I'll pass it along to you so that you know where we all are.
> 
> Parking is $10 at the park.   If people want to try and car-pool into the park to save $$$,   there is an outlet mall next to the park with free parking.
> 
> There is a Meal Deal you can buy at the park (or online prior) for $13 that includes a refillable souveneir cup.  (which you can always pour your beer into if you want to walk around the park with one.   )  http://www.hersheypark.com/food_and_shops/index.php
> 
> 
> If you don't have your park tickets yet there are discount coupons available from several locations.
> http://www.hersheypark.com/tickets/coupon_partners.php
> 
> 
> There is also talk of possibly doing Knoebels Amusement park the day before since several people will be in town.   I don't have much information on that yet,   but I'm thinking either Mickey88 or Coasteraddict can figure something out and let us/me know.   I'll still be happy to be point person.
> 
> 
> Attendee list:
> 
> DCTootall
> TexasDisneyBelle (Louisa)
> Lala
> NJDiva
> CoasterAddict
> Taramoz
> Mickey88
> POTCAddict



Good looking out, DC. Wow, you are so organized.  My child care is still sketchy for Friday, so I am not coming up until Saturday morning, so I can meet you guys there by 9:30am.  Are we color-coding or something so we can find each other?? The only people I could probably pick out are Louisa and Tara, and I know NJDiva... but the rest of you incognitians, I haven't a clue.  

Also, I thought we were getting out tickets through you DC?? I didn't buy mine yet, but I can get 2 through my job, but I wanted to double-check before I get the ticket.  if we are getting them through you, let me know the best way to get the funds to you.  I have paypal and Chase Quickpay.  

Alrighty then.... I can't wait!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good looking out, DC. Wow, you are so organized.  My child care is still sketchy for Friday, so I am not coming up until Saturday morning, so I can meet you guys there by 9:30am.  Are we color-coding or something so we can find each other?? The only people I could probably pick out are Louisa and Tara, and I know NJDiva... but the rest of you incognitians, I haven't a clue.
> 
> Also, I thought we were getting out tickets through you DC?? I didn't buy mine yet, but I can get 2 through my job, but I wanted to double-check before I get the ticket.  if we are getting them through you, let me know the best way to get the funds to you.  I have paypal and Chase Quickpay.
> 
> Alrighty then.... I can't wait!



Somehow I don't see us doing the color coordinating thing.   I don't really see the  as being the type to play along,    and my wardrobe is a bit...limited...  on color selection.          I figure I'll just try to set up by a landmark of some sort,  and with as tall as I am,  we can probably get away with "look for the tall guy wearing xyz standing by the thingy".


and yes...  I pre-purchased 6 discounted tickets from work for those who said they'd be there before the deadline to order them.   I mostly posted the discount info for anybody else who decides to join us.      For those who I went ahead and bought the tickets for,    You can just get the money when we meet up at the park.    Figure it'd just be easier in person than setting up something online.  I've already paid for them so an extra couple of weeks isn't that big a deal.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I don't see us doing the color coordinating thing.   I don't really see the  as being the type to play along,    and my wardrobe is a bit...limited...  on color selection.          I figure I'll just try to set up by a landmark of some sort,  and with as tall as I am,  we can probably get away with "look for the tall guy wearing xyz standing by the thingy".
> 
> 
> and yes...  I pre-purchased 6 discounted tickets from work for those who said they'd be there before the deadline to order them.   I mostly posted the discount info for anybody else who decides to join us.      For those who I went ahead and bought the tickets for,    You can just get the money when we meet up at the park.    Figure it'd just be easier in person than setting up something online.  I've already paid for them so an extra couple of weeks isn't that big a deal.



Wait a minute... the  will not wear the pink sparkles and light blue combo I was hoping we were working with??? He's no fun! 

Ok, that sounds good.. tall guy standing by the thingy works for me.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I don't see us doing the color coordinating thing.   I don't really see the  as being the type to play along,    and my wardrobe is a bit...limited...  on color selection.          I figure I'll just try to set up by a landmark of some sort,  and with as tall as I am,  we can probably get away with "look for the tall guy wearing xyz standing by the thingy".
> 
> 
> and yes...  I pre-purchased 6 discounted tickets from work for those who said they'd be there before the deadline to order them.   I mostly posted the discount info for anybody else who decides to join us.      For those who I went ahead and bought the tickets for,    You can just get the money when we meet up at the park.    Figure it'd just be easier in person than setting up something online.  I've already paid for them so an extra couple of weeks isn't that big a deal.



Is the Tat on your Avatar on your body in a place that shows when you're dressed???

If not, POST A PIC of yourself....almost everyone else has....just sayin'


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wait a minute... the  will not wear the pink sparkles and light blue combo I was hoping we were working with??? He's no fun! .



OMG.. that's exactly what I had planned on wearing


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> OMG.. that's exactly what I had planned on wearing


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


>



I must be Psychic...or is that Psychotic  ??


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wait a minute... the  will not wear the pink sparkles and light blue combo I was hoping we were working with??? He's no fun!
> 
> Ok, that sounds good.. tall guy standing by the thingy works for me.



  Figured it would.   I kinda stand out a bit.     Plus,  if you arrive after the ,  it would be Tall guy standing by the thingy w/ Louisa (who has her pic on her avatar) and the guy with all the cameras.  



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Is the Tat on your Avatar on your body in a place that shows when you're dressed???
> 
> If not, POST A PIC of yourself....almost everyone else has....just sayin'



  It's on my right shoulder.   it tends to be covered by my sleeves,   but I can always roll up my sleeve to make it more visable during the initial meet up.

As for posting a pic of me....   bleh.  I hate having my picture taken.   Just ask Darcy.   I was not overly happy when she pretty much forced me into getting my pic taken when I was down in march.  (she wanted a pic to post on the forums.    thankfully she didn't get one with the harem.   )





MICKEY88 said:


> OMG.. that's exactly what I had planned on wearing


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> I must be Psychic...or is that Psychotic  ??



Psychotic sounds better if you're planning on pink sparkles....




For that matter...WHERE is your Pic????


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Psychotic sounds better if you're planning on pink sparkles....
> 
> 
> 
> For that matter...WHERE is your Pic????



nope, very much in touch with reality, so much so that I don't worry what other people think of the way I dress myself..

my reality may not be the same as yours, but I'm happy living in my reality..

as for the picture, I don't see your name on the list for the meet, so I'm not sure you need to know what I look like..


----------



## CoasterAddict

I was planning to be at Knoebels when they open. But if it's just me I may save that park for next year since Flying Turns still isn't open.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good looking out, DC. Wow, you are so organized.  My child care is still sketchy for Friday, so I am not coming up until Saturday morning, so I can meet you guys there by 9:30am.  Are we color-coding or something so we can find each other?? The only people I could probably pick out are Louisa and Tara, and I know NJDiva... but the rest of you incognitians, I haven't a clue.
> 
> Also, I thought we were getting out tickets through you DC?? I didn't buy mine yet, but I can get 2 through my job, but I wanted to double-check before I get the ticket.  if we are getting them through you, let me know the best way to get the funds to you.  I have paypal and Chase Quickpay.
> 
> Alrighty then.... I can't wait!





DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I don't see us doing the color coordinating thing.   I don't really see the  as being the type to play along,    and my wardrobe is a bit...limited...  on color selection.          I figure I'll just try to set up by a landmark of some sort,  and with as tall as I am,  we can probably get away with "look for the tall guy wearing xyz standing by the thingy".
> 
> 
> and yes...  I pre-purchased 6 discounted tickets from work for those who said they'd be there before the deadline to order them.   I mostly posted the discount info for anybody else who decides to join us.      For those who I went ahead and bought the tickets for,    You can just get the money when we meet up at the park.    Figure it'd just be easier in person than setting up something online.  I've already paid for them so an extra couple of weeks isn't that big a deal.



LaLa, just text me when you get close and I'll come find you, no tiara this time but I'm sure I'll have something with bling on!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> I was planning to be at Knoebels when they open. But if it's just me I may save that park for next year since Flying Turns still isn't open.



I'd kinda like to check it out... and I'm thinking Louisa may start itching to get out and see more than my apartment or York by then.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> nope, very much in touch with reality, so much so that I don't worry what other people think of the way I dress myself..
> 
> my reality may not be the same as yours, but I'm happy living in my reality..
> 
> as for the picture, I don't see your name on the list for the meet, so I'm not sure you need to know what I look like..



Just curious!  I don't need to know what you look like, but the girls might want to be able to recognize you!

You are the one that suggested Psychotic.....I was just kidding about it.

Ya'll have a Magical (well, chocolatey) Meet!!!


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> I was planning to be at Knoebels when they open. But if it's just me I may save that park for next year since Flying Turns still isn't open.



I actually don't get in until Friday night so I don't know if you all want to do something then (maybe dinner and adult bevies).
I'm gonna put my professional hat on for a sec and remind you all that hydration is the key, make sure you all are drinking water and juices to stay hydrated. the last thing we need is someone passing out from heat exhaustion and you get rushed to the hospital...they frown on loud parties in the waiting room...not sure why.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'd kinda like to check it out... and I'm thinking Louisa may start itching to get out and see more than my apartment or York by then.



Actually, I do want to go. Mickey88 has said that he likes knoebels a lot and I checked out their website. Looks fun and I'm hoping we have good weather.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Just curious!  I don't need to know what you look like, but the girls might want to be able to recognize you!
> 
> You are the one that suggested Psychotic.....I was just kidding about it.
> 
> Ya'll have a Magical (well, chocolatey) Meet!!!



as DC said I'll be the guy with all the cameras, standing near the TAll Prince


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I do want to go. Mickey88 has said that he likes knoebels a lot and I checked out their website. Looks fun and I'm hoping we have good weather.



you are trusting the Pyrate.???..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I don't see us doing the color coordinating thing.   I don't really see the  as being the type to play along,    and my wardrobe is a bit...limited...  on color selection.          l.



everyone should make tshirts with a lime green mickey head on the back,,

for the LAdies, I recommend the thinnest coolest tshirt possible..I hear they dry faster after getting wet on water rides..


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I do want to go. Mickey88 has said that he likes knoebels a lot and I checked out their website. Looks fun and I'm hoping we have good weather.



Well, alrighty then. Maybe he can recommend a good spot to meet at about 10:30? (Park opens at 11)


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I do want to go. Mickey88 has said that he likes knoebels a lot and I checked out their website. Looks fun and I'm hoping we have good weather.



  Same here.  Considering on Saturday we'll spend a day in a park that is uphill both ways,    the last thing I'd want to deal with is extreme heat of muggy rainy weather.



MICKEY88 said:


> as DC said I'll be the guy with all the cameras, standing near the TAll Prince



   "Just look for the Tall guy near the Thingy with the photopass photographer."   



MICKEY88 said:


> everyone should make tshirts with a lime green mickey head on the back,,
> 
> for the LAdies, I recommend the thinnest coolest tshirt possible..I hear they dry faster after getting wet on water rides..



Make a shirt?    bleh... too much work.

Depending on the weather...  maybe I'll wear my Captian EO shirt.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> you are trusting the Pyrate.???..LOL



I know. It does seem a little odd...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> LaLa, just text me when you get close and I'll come find you, no tiara this time but I'm sure I'll have something with bling on!



Thanks girlie.. I will do that if I don't make it up on Friday, but...



NJDiva said:


> I actually don't get in until Friday night so I don't know if you all want to do something then (maybe dinner and adult bevies).
> I'm gonna put my professional hat on for a sec and remind you all that hydration is the key, make sure you all are drinking water and juices to stay hydrated. the last thing we need is someone passing out from heat exhaustion and you get rushed to the hospital...they frown on loud parties in the waiting room...not sure why.




...if I do get in Friday night, I definitely want in on the dinner, adult bevies and shirtless men... (oh wait, did someone suggest that?)



MICKEY88 said:


> everyone should make tshirts with a lime green mickey head on the back,,
> 
> for the LAdies, I recommend the thinnest coolest tshirt possible..I hear they dry faster after getting wet on water rides..



hmmm, I bet you do...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> everyone should make tshirts with a lime green mickey head on the back,,



Now THAT sounds like a great idea!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> ...if I do get in Friday night, I definitely want in on the dinner, adult bevies and shirtless men... (oh wait, did someone suggest that?)



 You probably don't want to see me shirtless.   

Hmmmm...   though does that mean we also get shirtless women??


----------



## TheBigE

Work day is over here.  8 hours in car to spend 1.5 hours at a site. I think I will have a glass....no wait a bottle of Shiraz on the patio over looking river


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> You probably don't want to see me shirtless.
> 
> Hmmmm...   though does that mean we also get shirtless women??



Well, it don't have to be you... we can order out if needed 

Shirtless women?? ummmm.... I think one or two of the other ladies said they were down for it


----------



## MICKEY88

Ok, all the shirts should match,

so here's the plan, Dc's shirt should say Prince,, on front and back

My shirt should say, The Pyrate  front and back

for the ladies..

 front of shirt should say,, Prince's Harem

Back of shirt Should say The  Pyrate's Wench..


LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> 1.Well, it don't have to be you... we can order out if needed
> 
> Shirtless women?? ummmm....
> 
> 2.I think one or two of the other ladies said they were down for it



1.  you better order out, it certainly won't be me..

2. I think you heard them wrong.. the other ladies, said that YOU are down for it..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, all the shirts should match,
> 
> for the ladies..
> 
> front of shirt should say,, Prince's Harem
> 
> Back of shirt Should say  Pyrate's Wench..
> 
> 
> LOL



Dream on.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Dream on.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Dream on.



you gotta admit, it would have people talking


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



your shirt simplly says the Prince's #1 Princess


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> you gotta admit, it would have people talking



True. Not one of my current life goals. Thanks, though.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> True. Not one of my current life goals. Thanks, though.



obviously, you need more goals in life


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> your shirt simplly says the Prince's #1 Princess



wow!! you really went there!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> wow!! you really went there!


----------



## TheBigE

This is getting good. Maybe we bring in some extra talent


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, it don't have to be you... we can order out if needed
> 
> Shirtless women?? ummmm.... I think one or two of the other ladies said they were down for it



   Hmmmm....  Something tells me you might be able to find something interesting over at Stallions,   but sadly,  I don't think what you'd find there would be interested in you ladies.  





MICKEY88 said:


> your shirt simplly says the Prince's #1 Princess





NJDiva said:


> wow!! you really went there!





LaLalovesWDW said:


>




   Hmmmm....

  Are you guys hinting at something?


(How do you know she won't try and drown me in the wave pool while at Hershey?    )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> your shirt simplly says the Prince's #1 Princess





NJDiva said:


> wow!! you really went there!





LaLalovesWDW said:


>



um.....hmmm.... I think I'll just "no comment" this...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> wow!! you really went there!



I'm a Pyrate I'm not afraid to go anywhere..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> How do you know she won't try and drown me in the wave pool while at Hershey?



 I hope not!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> (How do you know she won't try and drown me in the wave pool while at Hershey?    )



I'm betting she makes that attempt long before Hershey


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> um.....hmmm.... I think I'll just "no comment" this...



Ummm, Please comment because I think it would be good......


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


>




_sits down besideLaLalovesWDW _ *how's the popcorn ??*


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm a Pyrate I'm not afraid to go anywhere..LOL




who wants to catch up on Big Brother online, when I can come here... you all are killing me!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> who wants to catch up on Big Brother online, when I can come here... you all are killing me!



 I bet ya can hardly wait for the live show...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm betting she makes that attempt long before Hershey



Let's just say I'm not ruling it out...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Ummm, Please comment because I think it would be good......



Sorry, you're just going to have to wait until we go on tour.  SSC LIVE!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> SSC LIVE!!!



That's the tag for the shirts.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Are you guys hinting at something?
> 
> 
> (How do you know she won't try and drown me in the wave pool while at Hershey?    )




Ok first, I didn't hint at anything....talk to your pyrate friend in the corner....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> um.....hmmm.... I think I'll just "no comment" this...




yeah see if you do comment, it's just gonna take this conversation to a WHOLE new level of insanity and I'm not sure they are ready for that.
Plus the live version of this will be WAY more entertaining.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> That's the tag for the shirts.



I had been thinking..

It's 5 O'clock
 wherever WE go !


or

SSC LIVE !!!
It's 5 O'Clock
Right Here
Right Now !!


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> um.....hmmm.... I think I'll just "no comment" this...





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, you're just going to have to wait until we go on tour.  SSC LIVE!!!



So is that like only the top 10 finalist??


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> So is that like only the top 10 finalist??



are you hoping that it comes to Geneva??


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> I had been thinking..
> 
> It's 5 O'clock
> wherever WE go !
> 
> 
> or
> 
> SSC LIVE !!!
> It's 5 O'Clock
> Right Here
> Right Now !!



Maybe just shirt that has a clock showing 5 o'clock.  Who needs words


----------



## TheBigE

NJDiva said:


> are you hoping that it comes to Geneva??



That or a city near me.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> That or a city near me.



well ok then! when the road show goes on tour, we'll be sure to let you know when it will be in your area


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Maybe just shirt that has a clock showing 5 o'clock.  Who needs words



with words, other people would actually get it , without..what's the point


----------



## nurse.darcy

I certainly wish I was going to be part of the live version. Its tough to be left out.  I usually plant myself in the middle of everything.  

Okay, the tall guy and the one with the cameras are both fun.  You girls will have a great time.  They are quite capable of entertaining the group.  I expect lots of incriminating evidence to use at will against the guys.  I stock up on that kind of evidence whenever I can. 

And for wdwtheplacetobe. . .There is photographic evidence of the Pyrate and the Prince on this forum. . .of course both photos are on the original thread and you would have to do some searching to find it, but its there.  I posted a pic of the Prince with his new AP and the Pyrate posted a pic of himself all gussied up and handsome.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.I certainly wish I was going to be part of the live version. Its tough to be left out.  I usually plant myself in the middle of everything.
> 
> Okay, the tall guy and the one with the cameras are both fun.  You girls will have a great time.  They are quite capable of entertaining the group.  I expect lots of incriminating evidence to use at will against the guys.  I stock up on that kind of evidence whenever I can.
> 
> And for wdwtheplacetobe. . .There is photographic evidence of the Pyrate and the Prince on this forum. . .of course both photos are on the original thread and you would have to do some searching to find it, but its there.  I posted a pic of the Prince with his new AP and the Pyrate posted a pic of himself all gussied up and handsome.



darn evil twin


----------



## taramoz

Hi all, I tried to catch up, seems there will be some sort of shirts at the meet?  Just don't make mine too terrible...

So, tonight is my last night, tomorrow we hit Animal Kingdom in the morning then head back to H-town!  Today we did Typhoon Lagoon at DD7's request.  That wave pool was awesome, I had to drag her out.  For dinner I ate at Kouzzina, I almost canceled due to the dining reviews, I am going to stop reading those, dinner was delish!

So this trip was fun, but hard.  The Ex is the reason I am such a big Disney fan (or rather he introduced me to Disney), its hard being here now, but I am trying to build new memories, sorry, just feeling mixed emotions...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hi all, I tried to catch up, seems there will be some sort of shirts at the meet?  Just don't make mine too terrible...
> 
> So, tonight is my last night, tomorrow we hit Animal Kingdom in the morning then head back to H-town!  Today we did Typhoon Lagoon at DD7's request.  That wave pool was awesome, I had to drag her out.  For dinner I ate at Kouzzina, I almost canceled due to the dining reviews, I am going to stop reading those, dinner was delish!
> 
> So this trip was fun, but hard.  The Ex is the reason I am such a big Disney fan (or rather he introduced me to Disney), its hard being here now, but I am trying to build new memories, sorry, just feeling mixed emotions...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hi all, I tried to catch up, seems there will be some sort of shirts at the meet?  Just don't make mine too terrible...
> 
> So, tonight is my last night, tomorrow we hit Animal Kingdom in the morning then head back to H-town!  Today we did Typhoon Lagoon at DD7's request.  That wave pool was awesome, I had to drag her out.  For dinner I ate at Kouzzina, I almost canceled due to the dining reviews, I am going to stop reading those, dinner was delish!
> 
> So this trip was fun, but hard.  The Ex is the reason I am such a big Disney fan (or rather he introduced me to Disney), its hard being here now, but I am trying to build new memories, sorry, just feeling mixed emotions...



I was thinking about you today!  I can't believe your trip is almost over, it seems like you just left.  Try to make new memories and hopefully when you are ready to have another relationship he will either love Disney already or you can introduce him

Have a safe trip home DS and I have 37 days till we are in Disney....


Wow you guys were busy today....It sounds like I am going miss a great time and like Darcy don't like missing a great time.  But I am guessing you guys are going to be talking about it and of course will be posting pics.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hi all, I tried to catch up, seems there will be some sort of shirts at the meet?  Just don't make mine too terrible...
> 
> So, tonight is my last night, tomorrow we hit Animal Kingdom in the morning then head back to H-town!  Today we did Typhoon Lagoon at DD7's request.  That wave pool was awesome, I had to drag her out.  For dinner I ate at Kouzzina, I almost canceled due to the dining reviews, I am going to stop reading those, dinner was delish!
> 
> So this trip was fun, but hard.  The Ex is the reason I am such a big Disney fan (or rather he introduced me to Disney), its hard being here now, but I am trying to build new memories, sorry, just feeling mixed emotions...



Keep reminding yourself that you have made so many new, wonderful memories with your daughter. That's the most important thing. 



ctnurse said:


> I was thinking about you today!  I can't believe your trip is almost over, it seems like you just left.  Try to make new memories and hopefully when you are ready to have another relationship he will either love Disney already or you can introduce him
> 
> Have a safe trip home DS and I have 37 days till we are in Disney....
> 
> 
> Wow you guys were busy today....It sounds like I am going miss a great time and like Darcy don't like missing a great time.  But I am guessing you guys are going to be talking about it and of course will be posting pics.



I'm beginning to think I won't be able to escape the cameras...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> darn evil twin



Oh shush it. . .You clean up nice every now and then.


----------



## TortugaDave

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Keep reminding yourself that you have made so many new, wonderful memories with your daughter. That's the most important thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think I won't be able to escape the cameras...




The kids will remember YOU being happy with THEM. That is all that matters.  Sooner or later you will be able to share your time with a partner that you care about.  It will make great new memories and add to the ones you have with the little ones.  Remember Disney is your place now...Just share it with us..lol


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm a Pyrate I'm not afraid to go anywhere..LOL



  Not even the Gallows?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I hope not!



  Well considering that would be day 4 down here.....   





MICKEY88 said:


> I'm betting she makes that attempt long before Hershey



   HEY!! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's just say I'm not ruling it out...







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, you're just going to have to wait until we go on tour.  SSC LIVE!!!



  Can we sell tickets?   might help us finance the group trips.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I had been thinking..
> 
> It's 5 O'clock
> wherever WE go !
> 
> 
> or
> 
> SSC LIVE !!!
> It's 5 O'Clock
> Right Here
> Right Now !!



  Hmmmm....   Is that you volunteering to make the shirts?   




TheBigE said:


> Maybe just shirt that has a clock showing 5 o'clock.  Who needs words



  We will....

    ....after a few drinks.

  Reading clocks can be hard when they start to move around on you and bring a friend with them.  



taramoz said:


> Hi all, I tried to catch up, seems there will be some sort of shirts at the meet?  Just don't make mine too terrible...
> 
> So, tonight is my last night, tomorrow we hit Animal Kingdom in the morning then head back to H-town!  Today we did Typhoon Lagoon at DD7's request.  That wave pool was awesome, I had to drag her out.  For dinner I ate at Kouzzina, I almost canceled due to the dining reviews, I am going to stop reading those, dinner was delish!
> 
> So this trip was fun, but hard.  The Ex is the reason I am such a big Disney fan (or rather he introduced me to Disney), its hard being here now, but I am trying to build new memories, sorry, just feeling mixed emotions...



 Sounds like you may need to join us in September/October.   then you can make great memories with your new friends.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm beginning to think I won't be able to escape the cameras...



  I'm starting to get the same feeling.  



TortugaDave said:


> The kids will remember YOU being happy with THEM. That is all that matters.  Sooner or later you will be able to share your time with a partner that you care about.  It will make great new memories and add to the ones you have with the little ones.  Remember Disney is your place now...Just share it with us..lol




 Uh Oh....   Another  has shown his face.   We better tread lightly.... they may be planning something.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> The kids will remember YOU being happy with THEM. That is all that matters.  Sooner or later you will be able to share your time with a partner that you care about.  It will make great new memories and add to the ones you have with the little ones.  Remember Disney is your place now...Just share it with us..lol



Hi Dave. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.   Can we sell tickets?   might help us finance the group trips.
> 
> 3. Sounds like you may need to join us in September/October.   then you can make great memories with your new friends.



1. Sorry.  
2. Good idea. Otherwise we might need to sell candy bars or have a carwash...
3.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Sorry.
> 2. Good idea. Otherwise we might need to sell candy bars or have a carwash...
> 3.



Carwash?   

hmmmmm.....

Does that mean we can get you ladies in bikini's while getting all wet washing the cars?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Carwash?
> 
> hmmmmm.....
> 
> Does that mean we can get you ladies in bikini's while getting all wet washing the cars?



If you want bikinis, all you have to do is ask. Let's not use manual labor as an excuse...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you want bikinis, all you have to do is ask. Let's not use manual labor as an excuse...



Bikini's please.   






Hmmmm....    Almost makes me wonder if we should plan to hit the wave pool/lazy river/water slides at HersheyPark while we are down there....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Bikini's please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....    Almost makes me wonder if we should plan to hit the wave pool/lazy river/water slides at HersheyPark while we are down there....



    I'd like to, but I kind of doubt we'll have time...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'd like to, but I kind of doubt we'll have time...



WWWeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllll......


  The Boardwalk section doesn't close until 8pm.

  And the rest of the park is open until 11pm that night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> WWWeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllll......
> 
> 
> The Boardwalk section doesn't close until 8pm.
> 
> And the rest of the park is open until 11pm that night.



All right, I'll bring the bathing suit and we'll see what happens.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All right, I'll bring the bathing suit and we'll see what happens.








  (hmmmm....   I wonder if the happy dancing banana is really the appropriate icon to use at this time?     )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Double post.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> (hmmmm....   I wonder if the happy dancing banana is really the appropriate icon to use at this time?     )



 This place really needs a little devil icon.  Or maybe that's just your pirate side coming out...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not even the Gallows?


nope,
one must get caught first.

besides,
 if one is afraid to die, 
then they are  also afraid to live.
I am afraid of neither


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All right, I'll bring the bathing suit and we'll see what happens.



hmm a bikini photo shoot...  _??_


----------



## DCTooTall

Just made my reservation at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek for the September/October trip.  


Now I just need to get a plane ticket for my November trip.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning and happy Tuesday...  

1. Im not wearing a bikini...moo moo maybe, but not a bikini

B.  Happy bananas are always appropriate... carry on.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Just made my reservation at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek for the September/October trip.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get a plane ticket for my November trip.



We'll be looking for ya'll in Oct.  Will you have lime green Mickey heads?

I know.....a TALL guy with a cute girl from Texas/Illinois.


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We'll be looking for ya'll in Oct.  Will you have lime green Mickey heads?
> 
> I know.....a TALL guy with a cute girl from Texas/Illinois.



Probably not.  I've gotten them before,    but I don't really tend to wear anything that would make it easy to affix them too.   I can usually fit everything I need in my pockets,  so I don't even have a bag when I'm touring the parks.

 That being said....  I'm sure Darcy can point me out or pinpoint me.   She also has my cell #.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just made my reservation at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek for the September/October trip.
> Now I just need to get a plane ticket for my November trip.


 Can't wait for my first visit to BC!


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday...
> 1. Im not wearing a bikini...moo moo maybe, but not a bikini



Don't worry, I wasn't volunteering anyone else. I'm all for wearing whatever makes you feel most comfortable.  It is your vacation after all...


DCTooTall said:


> Probably not.  I've gotten them before,    but I don't really tend to wear anything that would make it easy to affix them too.   I can usually fit everything I need in my pockets,  so I don't even have a bag when I'm touring the parks. That being said....  I'm sure Darcy can point me out or pinpoint me.   She also has my cell #.



Typical man response..."I can fit everything in my pockets."  I'm sure there are some girls who do that, too, but I haven't been able to figure out a way. I carry a small cross body bag.  But I don't think you'll have much trouble finding us. Maybe we can figure something out as we get closer to our trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Typical man response..."I can fit everything in my pockets."  I'm sure there are some girls who do that, too, but I haven't been able to figure out a way. I carry a small cross body bag.  But I don't think you'll have much trouble finding us. Maybe we can figure something out as we get closer to our trip.



CArgo PAnts..lots of pockets..

and sometimes a photo vest.. 22 pockets in that thing alone..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> CArgo PAnts..lots of pockets..
> 
> and sometimes a photo vest.. 22 pockets in that thing alone..



Sundress. Zero pockets.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sundress. Zero pockets.



hey, you said you haven't been able to figure out a way so I was trying to help ya..

so .. perhaps you could sew your own sun dresses and include pockets..

hmm a new fashion item, cargo sundresses....


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Typical man response..."I can fit everything in my pockets."  I'm sure there are some girls who do that, too, but I haven't been able to figure out a way. I carry a small cross body bag.  But I don't think you'll have much trouble finding us. Maybe we can figure something out as we get closer to our trip.



 Cargo shorts.....   and when I'm touring the parks I'll usually just have my Cell,  some $$$,  Credit card, ID,  Ticket,  car keys, and sometimes a camera.

Past couple trips I've made,   i've even ended up carrying all the stuff for the person I'm with at the parks so they don't have to carry a purse.





MICKEY88 said:


> CArgo PAnts..lots of pockets..
> 
> and sometimes a photo vest.. 22 pockets in that thing alone..



That's just cheating.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> hey, you said you haven't been able to figure out a way so I was trying to help ya..
> 
> so .. perhaps you could sew your own sun dresses and include pockets..
> 
> hmm a new fashion item, cargo sundresses....



Louisa, I got this....

that would be a no. see here's the thing, as much as we want things to be functional, we also need to look good while doing that. since "cargo" and "sundress" should not be in the same sentance when discussing women's fashion, this is not the look we're really going for....


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> Louisa, I got this....
> 
> that would be a no. see here's the thing, as much as we want things to be functional, we also need to look good while doing that. since "cargo" and "sundress" should not be in the same sentance when discussing women's fashion, this is not the look we're really going for....



yeah, lumps in funny places--no thanks.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Cargo shorts.....   and when I'm touring the parks I'll usually just have my Cell,  some $$$,  Credit card, ID,  Ticket,  car keys, and sometimes a camera.
> 
> Past couple trips I've made,   i've even ended up carrying all the stuff for the person I'm with at the parks so they don't have to carry a purse.


That's what I carry, too. I wouldn't want as big a purse as I normally use, but my park bag weighs nothing and everything is there when I want it. Which beats having to track you down. Haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Cargo shorts.....   and when I'm touring the parks I'll usually just have my Cell,  some $$$,  Credit card, ID,  Ticket,  car keys, and sometimes a camera.
> 
> Past couple trips I've made,   i've even ended up carrying all the stuff for the person I'm with at the parks so they don't have to carry a purse.
> That's just cheating.



How can it be cheating.. Pyrates don't have rules..

when carrying 2 flash units, and extra lenses... cargo shorts just aren't enough..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> How can it be cheating.. Pyrates don't have rules..
> 
> when carrying 2 flash units, and extra lenses... cargo shorts just aren't enough..



...is that a lens in your pocket, or...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> ...is that a lens in your pocket, or...



hmm that would be a scarey thought with my 80-200 2.8 lens.. it's huge...


----------



## TheBigE

Here is a thought....how about role reversal day and girls wear cargo shorts and guys were sundress.....just trying to make it interesting.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> yeah, lumps in funny places--no thanks.



http://youtu.be/iEe_eraFWWs






TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's what I carry, too. I wouldn't want as big a purse as I normally use, but my park bag weighs nothing and everything is there when I want it. Which beats having to track you down. Haha.



  Like I'm hard to spot in the crowd. 



CoasterAddict said:


> ...is that a lens in your pocket, or...



  Should've used  instead of the 





TheBigE said:


> Here is a thought....how about role reversal day and girls wear cargo shorts and guys were sundress.....just trying to make it interesting.



Do they even make sundresses in my size?


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Here is a thought....how about role reversal day and girls wear cargo shorts and guys were sundress.....just trying to make it interesting.



here is a thought, you organize that in Geneva, and let us know how it works out for you..


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> http://youtu.be/iEe_eraFWWs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'm hard to spot in the crowd.
> 
> Should've used  instead of the
> 
> 
> 
> Do they even make sundresses in my size?



So may end up being more of a mini skirt for you


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> here is a thought, you organize that in Geneva, and let us know how it works out for you..



Nah the Swiss are too snooty to make it work.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Like I'm hard to spot in the crowd.



No...but you might be halfway through the line of a really scary, nasty coaster.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Cargo shorts.....   and when I'm touring the parks I'll usually just have my Cell,  some $$$,  Credit card, ID,  Ticket,  car keys, and sometimes a camera.



That is about what I carry, usually just a camera, phone, room card and park pass



TheBigE said:


> Nah the Swiss are too snooty to make it work.



Hmmm, the Swiss can be quite inventive.......


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> So may end up being more of a mini skirt for you



Oh god.....   I'm not looking forward to having to shave my legs.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god.....   I'm not looking forward to having to shave my legs.



Ahh go European.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god.....   I'm not looking forward to having to shave my legs.





TheBigE said:


> Ahh go European.



.......

And the conversation just keeps getting weirder.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god.....   I'm not looking forward to having to shave my legs.





I'm suddenly thinking I should go to that bkini bar-b-que event, rather than hersheypark..


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> .......
> 
> And the conversation just keeps getting weirder.



Just think what the NKOTB will think when they see a 6' 6" tall guy in a sun dress.....oh the panic that will ensue!

( he says egging on crowd )


----------



## MICKEY88

for the ladies that laughed at my cargo dress idea...











http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446414299&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0443131291952


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> for the ladies that laughed at my cargo dress idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446414299&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0443131291952





ok but you said sundress...that doesn't qualify. AND!! there are ohly 4 pockets on the dresses, two of which are functional...


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Just think what the NKOTB will think when they see a 6' 6" tall guy in a sun dress.....oh the panic that will ensue!
> 
> ( he says egging on crowd )



ok, I just got the visual of that......not a pretty sight!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok but you said sundress...that doesn't qualify. AND!! there are ohly 4 pockets on the dresses, two of which are functional...



ok, are ya happy now..sheesh...LOL


----------



## dismem98

Those dresses are very nice but...

WE women do not put stuff in our pockets wether it's a dress or pants.
Looks funny with all those bulges.  Most front pockets are just something to do with our hands.


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Those dresses are very nice but...
> 
> WE women do not put stuff in our pockets wether it's a dress or pants.
> Looks funny with all those bulges.  Most front pockets are just something to do with our hands.



and putting your hands in the pockets doesn't look funny....??


----------



## TheBigE

Hello hello anyone here??


----------



## TortugaDave

hey Darcy!!  How are you? Yes I still lurk..lol Hi everyone!!!


----------



## ctnurse

I hate to admit this but I just got my azz kicked by a 7 year old at chess.....


It is so nice right now I'm sitting on my deck with a wonderful breeze


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Hello hello anyone here??



hey sunshine...


----------



## TortugaDave

I'm here.....


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> and putting your hands in the pockets doesn't look funny....??





Most don't even do that because yes it can look bad. I wear what I like and just plan on a small bag to hold my stuff.  What I like are sundresses and skirts.  

You guys can always do the man bag thing


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Most don't even do that because yes it can look bad. I wear what I like and just plan on a small bag to hold my stuff.  What I like are sundresses and skirts.
> 
> You guys can always do the man bag thing



ok we already covered that, we wear cargo shorts or pants, we were not complaining about not knowing what to do with our stuff..

if options are there, and you choose not to use them for whatever reason, then you have no legitimate reason to complain


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> ok we already covered that, we wear cargo shorts or pants, we were not complaining about not knowing what to do with our stuff..
> 
> if options are there, and you choose not to use them for whatever reason, then you have no legitimate reason to complain




I am not complaining and yes I get the fact that men put more stuff in their pockets.  I was just commenting


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> I am not complaining and yes I get the fact that men put more stuff in their pockets.  I was just commenting



I didn't mean you specifically, you were speaking for WOMEN, so I was speaking about women ingeneral


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't mean you specifically, you were speaking for WOMEN, so I was speaking about women ingeneral




Ok


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I was trying to follow the conversation but I don't think I went back far enough... I assume we are talking about pockets and what we put in them as we go to the parks???


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I was trying to follow the conversation but I don't think I went back far enough... I assume we are talking about pockets and what we put in them as we go to the parks???





kinda sort of, not really..

it started with post 2067, and spiraled out of control


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Ahh go European.



  I'd be ugly enough in a dress....  I'll probably need the help with hiding my hairy legs to try and avoid being a complete disaster.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> .......
> 
> And the conversation just keeps getting weirder.



 to the SSC!





MICKEY88 said:


> I'm suddenly thinking I should go to that bkini bar-b-que event, rather than hersheypark..



    That means I get all the 's to myself!  



ctnurse said:


> I hate to admit this but I just got my azz kicked by a 7 year old at chess.....



 Eh.... I think I was younger then that when I started playing... and occasionally winning.    It happens.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I was trying to follow the conversation but I don't think I went back far enough... I assume we are talking about pockets and what we put in them as we go to the parks???



     Um...   there was talk of Bikinis, and guys who put stuff in their pockets at the parks vs. women who carry a bag.... and appearently a bit of cross-dressing was thrown in for good measure.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> kinda sort of, not really..
> 
> it started with post 206, and spiraled out of control



Hell....  it started with post #1 two threads ago and has been spiralling out of control ever since.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That means I get all the 's to myself!




hey, if the princesses want a man in a dress, they are not my type anyways..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hey, if the princesses want a man in a dress, they are not my type anyways..



For the record....  I'm not wearing a dress to Hershey.


   I work with a lot of the people going there....  I'd never hear the end of it.



Hmmmmmm,   though now that i think about it,   I REALLY need to get a UtiliKilt one of these days.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> For the record....  I'm not wearing a dress to Hershey.
> .



Oh, so the dress is for Knoebels..???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Oh, so the dress is for Knoebels..???



...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Hmmm...just wanted to make sure you guys were keeping things in your pants...I mean pockets...while in the parks...

Not a fan of cross-dressing, but hey, whatever floats you boat


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Oh, so the dress is for Knoebels..???



I'm not sure I want to go to knoebels with a man in a dress...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hmmm...just wanted to make sure you guys were keeping things in your pants...I mean pockets...while in the parks...
> 
> Not a fan of cross-dressing, but hey, whatever floats you boat



What if they're not in the parks? Should they take it out then?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What if they're not in the parks? Should they take it out then?



I do recall some wild night at Jelly Rolls....pants were coming off all over the Boardwalk!!


----------



## DCTooTall

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hmmm...just wanted to make sure you guys were keeping things in your pants...I mean pockets...while in the parks...
> 
> Not a fan of cross-dressing, but hey, whatever floats you boat



    Why did I suddenly hear "It's a small world afterall" running thru my head?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not sure I want to go to knoebels with a man in a dress...



  I don't even own a dress.... so I guess that means I'd have to borrow one of yours.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What if they're not in the parks? Should they take it out then?



Hmmmm....   i'm afraid to even ask...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I do recall some wild night at Jelly Rolls....pants were coming off all over the Boardwalk!!



Dear Lord,

Next time pants start coming off on the boardwalk, please make sure I'm there.

Sincerely, Louisa


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Next time pants start coming off on the boardwalk, please make sure I'm there.
> 
> Sincerely, Louisa



I was there for a conference with some very interesting guys...good times...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.   I don't even own a dress.... so I guess that means I'd have to borrow one of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ....   i'm afraid to even ask...



1. Ummm...I think you'd have to sew two of mine together...

2. Just wondering what the rules were...


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmmmm,   though now that i think about it,   I REALLY need to get a UtiliKilt one of these days.



I was going to mention that I have seen some very manly men in kilts...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Ummm...I think you'd have to sew two of mine together...
> 
> 2. Just wondering what the rules were...



1.     probably.


2.   SSssuuuuuurrrreeee you were....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.     probably.
> 
> 
> 2.   SSssuuuuuurrrreeee you were....



 Let's keep it between you and me...  They already have popcorn.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's keep it between you and me...  They already have popcorn.



   Afraid they'd want to watch?  or just afraid of them wanting to join in?


----------



## Mercedes1

Hey everdboy, hw are you, name is Noah and I am living in Houston, just thought I would drop by and say hello


----------



## Mercedes1

Where is everybody from here-assuming DC may be self evident, but should never assume anything


----------



## DCTooTall

Mercedes1 said:


> Hey everdboy, hw are you, name is Noah and I am living in Houston, just thought I would drop by and say hello



 to the SSC!    Feel free to pour yourself a drink and pull up a chair!  



Mercedes1 said:


> Where is everybody from here-assuming DC may be self evident, but should never assume anything



Most of us have our location listed on our profiles.   Just look under the avatar picture and you'll see it.
But... in General,  We have people from PA,  TX, Ill, MA, MD, VA, Florida, CT, NYC/NJ, NV, CA.....   And Geneva(I think I got the states where the most active people lately are from....though I know I missed some).     There are also more lurkers on this thread that just follow because sometimes we can be fun to just sit back and watch.....     and others who've posted in the group before from other states but haven't made recent appearences.   

Plus it's 4am...   so I probably forgot some people.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Mercedes1 said:


> Hey everdboy, hw are you, name is Noah and I am living in Houston, just thought I would drop by and say hello





Mercedes1 said:


> Where is everybody from here-assuming DC may be self evident, but should never assume anything



Good morning and !  Im not quite sure why Im up this early, but I am. Nice to meet you Noah... also, please don't look directly into the posts. They may cause blindness.  

Im originally from Brooklyn, NY but transplanted to NJ 3 years ago for sanity sake. Now, Im 2nd guessing that thought. 

So its just 2.7 days util Friday... yay!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning and !  Im not quite sure why Im up this early, but I am. Nice to meet you Noah... also, please don't look directly into the posts. They may cause blindness.
> 
> Im originally from Brooklyn, NY but transplanted to NJ 3 years ago for sanity sake. Now, Im 2nd guessing that thought.
> 
> So its just 2.7 days util Friday... yay!




Seriously....  What ARE you doing up this early?!   Don't you people sleep at night?  

And let me get this straight....  You left NY to move to NJ in order to maintain/regain your sanity.....And yet you regularly post here with a group that actively encourages losing your sanity!?       I'd ask how that makes any sense,   but it does kind of explain on some level why you post here so much.





Hmmmm....    That does remind me though....    Did we lose Madonna again?  She poked her head in with an update,  and promptly seemed to vanish again.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously....  What ARE you doing up this early?!   Don't you people sleep at night?
> 
> And let me get this straight....  You left NY to move to NJ in order to maintain/regain your sanity.....And yet you regularly post here with a group that actively encourages losing your sanity!?       I'd ask how that makes any sense,   but it does kind of explain on some level why you post here so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....    That does remind me though....    Did we lose Madonna again?  She poked her head in with an update,  and promptly seemed to vanish again.



At some point last night my 5-year crept into my bed and after the third elbow to my gut, I got up and came in to the living room. I was originally working on some Exchange server updates, but somehow was sucked into the SSC abyss... as usual!  

Also, the attempt to regain my sanity was mostly due to needing space for a then 1-year old and putting as many miles between my xh and I that I could manage and still commute to work...LOL but between the lack of decent single men out here, the constant interrupted commute with NJ transit, and general bad driving yes.. I NOW have to come to SSC to MAINTAIN the sanity I thought I regained from moving to NJ.


----------



## ctnurse

Mercedes1 said:


> Hey everdboy, hw are you, name is Noah and I am living in Houston, just thought I would drop by and say hello


Hello and welcome.....We have a couple of lovely ladies from Tx on here!


LaLalovesWDW said:


> At some point last night my 5-year crept into my bed and after the third elbow to my gut, I got up and came in to the living room. I was originally working on some Exchange server updates, but somehow was sucked into the SSC abyss... as usual!
> 
> Also, the attempt to regain my sanity was mostly due to needing space for a then 1-year old and putting as many miles between my xh and I that I could manage and still commute to work...LOL but between the lack of decent single men out here, the constant interrupted commute with NJ transit, and general bad driving yes.. I NOW have to come to SSC to MAINTAIN the sanity I thought I regained from moving to NJ.



I totally understand the whole elbow in the side thing...my 7yr old magically appears in my bed during the night sometimes.



I just want to wish everyone a happy hump day.   Stay cool and have a great day!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hello and welcome.....We have a couple of lovely ladies from Tx on here!



  And we are stealing them both away to Hershey at the end of the month.   



ctnurse said:


> I just want to wish everyone a happy hump day.   Stay cool and have a great day!



  Hump days are fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> hey Darcy!!  How are you? Yes I still lurk..lol Hi everyone!!!



Doing awesome Dave.  Saw you post and wanted to jump on and say Hi.  Hope this finds you doing great.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No...but you might be halfway through the line of a really scary, nasty coaster.



It wouldn't matter. . .you would still spot him.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Doing awesome Dave.  Saw you post and wanted to jump on and say Hi.  Hope this finds you doing great.




I see how it is.   We have another  poke his head up and Darcy once again magically appears.      Guess it takes a  to pull her away from getting her freak on.    



Anybody else notice that we are on pace to have more than 150 pages in this thread before we hit 1 month since we started it?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Probably not.  I've gotten them before,    but I don't really tend to wear anything that would make it easy to affix them too.   I can usually fit everything I need in my pockets,  so I don't even have a bag when I'm touring the parks.
> 
> That being said....  I'm sure Darcy can point me out or pinpoint me.   She also has my cell #.



You don't really need pointing out.  Just look above everyone's heads and there you are. . .easy. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I see how it is.   We have another  poke his head up and Darcy once again magically appears.      Guess it takes a  to pull her away from getting her freak on.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice that we are on pace to have more than 150 pages in this thread before we hit 1 month since we started it?



Hey, I have been kinda busy lately.  Keeping up for the most part, but ya know, gotta live life every now and then.  Besides, gotta say hi to old friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I have been kinda busy lately.  Keeping up for the most part, but ya know, gotta live life every now and then.  Besides, gotta say hi to old friends.



As I said....   "...poked her head up from getting her freak on."


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> As I said....   "...poked her head up from getting her freak on."



Yeah, yeah. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, yeah. . .lol.



Notice you aren't denying it either.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Notice you aren't denying it either.



That would be lying and princesses do not lie.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Darcy....does your New HB love Disney????


----------



## ctnurse

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Darcy....does your New HB love Disney????



HB=  hotboy?  honeybunny?

either way I don't have either...LOL


----------



## TheBigE

Rain today in Geneva....nice to cool it off.   Almost over with Midweek, nice when you travel the first two days makes for a really short week in the office  

Had a wonderful encounter with a German, apparently we were parked in his technicians place on the street. (We stopped for Ice Cream)  Who knew??  And lets just say he was not Disney Happy 

He even had a prepared typed note (in German of Course) that he put on our car and basically said we were in the wrong...he was banging on our car with his fist as we were driving away.   I just smiled and pretended to take a picture of him....yeah I know juvilnielle but pretty funny.   


Weekend is in sight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mercedes1 said:


> Hey everdboy, hw are you, name is Noah and I am living in Houston, just thought I would drop by and say hello



Welcome to the SSC!  I live in Houston, though I am visiting San Antonio right now. Going to the Riverwalk today...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> That would be lying and princesses do not lie.



princesses don't do a lot of things, but that has never stopped you


----------



## DCTooTall

dammit!

  Suddenly i'm feeling way too old.  It's almost "back in my day" old.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2749585&page=3



I just rambled on again about how much Futureworld kinda sucks these days.

  (well... when compared to Futureworld of Old. )


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> As I said....   "...poked her head up from getting her freak on."




ok, don't hate! there's more to that statement but you'll have to wait until Hershey to hear it!




TheBigE said:


> Rain today in Geneva....nice to cool it off.   Almost over with Midweek, nice when you travel the first two days makes for a really short week in the office
> 
> Had a wonderful encounter with a German, apparently we were parked in his technicians place on the street. (We stopped for Ice Cream)  Who knew??  And lets just say he was not Disney Happy
> 
> He even had a prepared typed note (in German of Course) that he put on our car and basically said we were in the wrong...he was banging on our car with his fist as we were driving away.   I just smiled and pretended to take a picture of him....yeah I know juvilnielle but pretty funny.
> 
> 
> Weekend is in sight.




Ok so he obviously never heard "it's a small world" playing over and over and over again...how can you not be happy after hearing that!
and yes it was childish to pretend to take his picture but I have to tell you I laughed out loud in my office when I read this. 



DCTooTall said:


> dammit!
> 
> Suddenly i'm feeling way too old.  It's almost "back in my day" old.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2749585&page=3
> 
> 
> 
> I just rambled on again about how much Futureworld kinda sucks these days.
> 
> (well... when compared to Futureworld of Old. )




if we need to rent a scooter for you because you're feeling old, let us know ahead of time, I'm sure I can get the handicap tag from my grandmom if you need it.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Notice you aren't denying it either.





nurse.darcy said:


> That would be lying and princesses do not lie.



Well, shoot get some for me, too!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> dammit!
> 
> Suddenly i'm feeling way too old.  It's almost "back in my day" old.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2749585&page=3
> 
> 
> 
> I just rambled on again about how much Futureworld kinda sucks these days.
> 
> (well... when compared to Futureworld of Old. )



it's not that you are old, it is that technology has exploded, and advanced at an astounding pace, making futureworld, either present world, or in some cases past world..


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, shoot get some for me, too!



it's much more fun to get your own freak on


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all 

Thought I'd pop in and say hi.  Running is still going well, and doing a mileage challenge for running/walking this month with ~20 friends as well, up over 58 miles so far this month   I'm really glad that after gaining a couple of pounds the first 3 weeks I was running I have finally started losing, even made a 1.5 lb dent in the 5 lbs I put on at Disney   Had a blast at King's Island, they have some great coasters there.  Heat index was 121, though   I've got a busy week ahead, so I might not do much more than lurk to try to stay caught up, lol


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> It wouldn't matter. . .you would still spot him.



I don't think the issue was spotting him, I think she was concerned that if he carries her stuff in his pockets, he might not be accessible if he's in the middle of a scarey coaster line, and she is outside the line..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> dammit!
> 
> Suddenly i'm feeling way too old.  It's almost "back in my day" old.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2749585&page=3
> 
> I just rambled on again about how much Futureworld kinda sucks these days.
> 
> (well... when compared to Futureworld of Old. )



 I don't think you're wrong. Even if you are a crotchety, old dinosaur...


----------



## Mercedes1

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome to the SSC!  I live in Houston, though I am visiting San Antonio right now. Going to the Riverwalk today...



Nice how fun!  I cam back from the JW last weekend for a trip with the boys, very nice place


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome to the SSC!  I live in Houston, though I am visiting San Antonio right now. Going to the Riverwalk today...



Go to the Mercado, the Buckhorn Museum and any Mexican Bakery!!!!

Spent the last year of college in SA, doing clinicals.


----------



## Mercedes1

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning and !  Im not quite sure why Im up this early, but I am. Nice to meet you Noah... also, please don't look directly into the posts. They may cause blindness.
> 
> Im originally from Brooklyn, NY but transplanted to NJ 3 years ago for sanity sake. Now, Im 2nd guessing that thought.
> 
> So its just 2.7 days util Friday... yay!



Thank you for the warning  I am originaly from NY too, Long Island


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it's not that you are old, it is that technology has exploded, and advanced at an astounding pace, making futureworld, either present world, or in some cases past world..



  Not really.  It's more a combination of thrill ride and PixarWorld.    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think you're wrong. Even if you are a crotchety, old dinosaur...




  Hmmmm....   Makes you wonder...   did they make crutches and scooters for the Crotchety Old Dinosaurs?


(heh... though I've already gotten 1 comment saying it sounded like an imagineer with that response... and another asking if Walt himself wrote it....    I guess I truly am a Disney Kid at heart.    )


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning and !  Im not quite sure why Im up this early, but I am. Nice to meet you Noah... also, please don't look directly into the posts. They may cause blindness.
> 
> Im originally from Brooklyn, NY but transplanted to NJ 3 years ago for sanity sake. Now, Im 2nd guessing that thought.
> 
> So its just 2.7 days util Friday... yay!



Brooklyn   ???!!!


----------



## ahoff

Mercedes1 said:


> Thank you for the warning  I am originaly from NY too, Long Island



Whereabouts?  I am out on the east end.


----------



## Mercedes1

Huntington


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> Brooklyn   ???!!!



Don't tell me the pirate is scared of a Brooklyn girl?


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Don't tell me the pirate is scared of a Brooklyn girl?



nope, 
just wanted to get your attention..LOL

I love Brooklyn

my sister married a guy from Brooklyn, 

I go there several times a year with my brother in law


----------



## taramoz

Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!


 welcome back, focus on the Hershey  meet 
I know that feeling all too well, 2 years ago I spent 3 weeks in Orlando, 2-13 thru 3-05,  within a week of returning to work, I was called into one of my bosses' offices and was told I had a bad attitude..


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Darcy....does your New HB love Disney????



Yes he does.  Which is awesome. Our first date was at Epcot and our 3rd date was at Typhoon Lagoon.  Last night (I have lost track of how many dates now) we went to DTD to see the Green Lantern and had a couple drinks at HOB



ctnurse said:


> HB=  hotboy?  honeybunny?
> 
> either way I don't have either...LOL



See, not sure what HB stands for either.  



MICKEY88 said:


> princesses don't do a lot of things, but that has never stopped you



Well the wench side does come out quite often. . .just sayin. . .



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, shoot get some for me, too!



Okay. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I don't think the issue was spotting him, I think she was concerned that if he carries her stuff in his pockets, he might not be accessible if he's in the middle of a scarey coaster line, and she is outside the line..



Well then, I guess I didn't read the whole thing.  But I would say that if he had her stuff and she knew he was getting in line with her stuff, then the responsibility lies on her if she needs it at that particular moment. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!



Going back home is always hard.  I would cry when Magical Express came to pick me up.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Well then, I guess I didn't read the whole thing.  But I would say that if he had her stuff and she knew he was getting in line with her stuff, then the responsibility lies on her if she needs it at that particular moment. . .lol.



and I think that was her point, as to why she would carry her own stuff,


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I am cooking dinner tonight, pan seared salmon with roasted peach salsa, zuccini crisps and a round of warm sourdough bread with butter.

Zuccini Crisps - zuccini cut in strips (like french fries), dredged in egg wash and parmesian panko bread crumbs and oven toasted till crisp outside, tender inside.

A nice sauvignon blanc with dinner.

Sound like a winning dinner?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> and I think that was her point, as to why she would carry her own stuff,



Got it. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!


I totally agree...can't wait to hear about your trip.v


nurse.darcy said:


> Yes he does.  Which is awesome. Our first date was at Epcot and our 3rd date was at Typhoon Lagoon.  Last night (I have lost track of how many dates now) we went to DTD to see the Green Lantern and had a couple drinks at HOB
> 
> 
> 
> See, not sure what HB stands for either.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wench side does come out quite often. . .just sayin. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I guess I didn't read the whole thing.  But I would say that if he had her stuff and she knew he was getting in line with her stuff, then the responsibility lies on her if she needs it at that particular moment. . .lol.


How awesome is that a guy that loves WDW!!! Did you met on the dis?


nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I am cooking dinner tonight, pan seared salmon with roasted peach salsa, zuccini crisps and a round of warm sourdough bread with butter.
> 
> Zuccini Crisps - zuccini cut in strips (like french fries), dredged in egg wash and parmesian panko bread crumbs and oven toasted till crisp outside, tender inside.
> 
> A nice sauvignon blanc with dinner.
> 
> Sound like a winning dinner?



YUMMY!!! What time is dinner???  That sounds great!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I am cooking dinner tonight, pan seared salmon with roasted peach salsa, zuccini crisps and a round of warm sourdough bread with butter.
> 
> Zuccini Crisps - zuccini cut in strips (like french fries), dredged in egg wash and parmesian panko bread crumbs and oven toasted till crisp outside, tender inside.
> 
> A nice sauvignon blanc with dinner.
> 
> Sound like a winning dinner?



Winning? You will certainly be gettin some for you, ME and everybody else with a dinner like that! Yummo!!  

(can you tell Im going through a drought? LOL)


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> Brooklyn   ???!!!



The Bronx Zoo was fantastic!  Used to (40 yrs ago) get a plastic key to turn on info on a particular animal and little kids (we did) rode the Giant Tortoises!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes he does.  Which is awesome. Our first date was at Epcot and our 3rd date was at Typhoon Lagoon.  Last night (I have lost track of how many dates now) we went to DTD to see the Green Lantern and had a couple drinks at HOB
> 
> See, not sure what HB stands for either.



Yay!  Great dates!

HB is short for Honey-Bunny Foo-Foo!!!  Long story but it's a term of endearment that stuck!

Can't wait for the next story!!!!


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Winning? You will certainly be gettin some for you, ME and everybody else with a dinner like that! Yummo!!
> 
> (can you tell Im going through a drought? LOL)



LOL  I can send you some rain to cure your drought  My motto is good things will come to those who will wait...and I'm good and waiting!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I am cooking dinner tonight, pan seared salmon with roasted peach salsa, zuccini crisps and a round of warm sourdough bread with butter.
> 
> Zuccini Crisps - zuccini cut in strips (like french fries), dredged in egg wash and parmesian panko bread crumbs and oven toasted till crisp outside, tender inside.
> 
> A nice sauvignon blanc with dinner.
> 
> Sound like a winning dinner?



Sounds delicious, although I would have gone with a nice pinot noir.  But that is just my preference.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The Bronx Zoo was fantastic!  Used to (40 yrs ago) get a plastic key to turn on info on a particular animal and little kids (we did) rode the Giant Tortoises!!!



I used to go to the Philly zoo twice a year to take photos , haven't been there in years


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Winning? You will certainly be gettin some for you, ME and everybody else with a dinner like that! Yummo!!
> 
> (can you tell Im going through a drought? LOL)



I wish You'd stop talking about that, it's been years for me, you're killing me..LOL

so little miss Brooklyn


 best pizza in NYC  ??


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ctnurse said:


> LOL  I can send you some rain to cure your drought  My motto is good things will come to those who will wait...and I'm good and waiting!



LOL... well we just got a downpour here, and um... ...yeah, still a drought.   If good things come to those who wait, I hope to be singing to high heavens REAL soon.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I wish You'd stop talking about that, it's been years for me, you're killing me..LOL
> 
> so little miss Brooklyn
> 
> 
> best pizza in NYC  ??



ok, my bad my bad... I'm done (at least for today)
wait? did you say "years"? 

"best" pizza is probably personal preference, but my favorite is is Grimaldi's in DUMBO. When I was working a short Tech consulting job down there, I went there once for a slice and the line was out the door. So I figured it must be good and, yes it was!  

.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> LOL... well we just got a downpour here, and um... ...yeah, still a drought.   If good things come to those who wait, I hope to be singing to high heavens REAL soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, my bad my bad... I'm done (at least for today)
> wait? did you say "years"?
> 
> "best" pizza is probably personal preference, but my favorite is is Grimaldi's in DUMBO. When I was working a short Tech consulting job down there, I went there once for a slice and the line was out the door. So I figured it must be good and, yes it was!
> 
> .



yes.. years..


Yum, Grimaldis, under the bridge, coal brick oven pizza ..great stuff.. I usually hit there once a year

my favorite restaurant is L&B  spumoni gardens


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!



  Just Think HERSHEY in a little over 15 days!  

bleh....  and at least you aren't on Call with your job.   I'm currently on call.. .and work overnights as you all know.   Well,  I got woken up today around 7:30 because the call center was freaking out saying there was an outage someplace.     Sooooo....   I drag myself out of bed... turn on the computer...  log in.... and spend about 30min looking around.  Nothing broke that I could see.  Have someone at the system verify if there is a problem they can see....  none.

Another 30min trying to get back to sleep....and my alarm goes off about 1.5hrs later so I can come into work tonight.     I am not a happy camper today.  



MICKEY88 said:


> welcome back, focus on the Hershey  meet
> I know that feeling all too well, 2 years ago I spent 3 weeks in Orlando, 2-13 thru 3-05,  within a week of returning to work, I was called into one of my bosses' offices and was told I had a bad attitude..



  Gee... A  with a bad attitude?!   What are the odds?!!? 





nurse.darcy said:


> Well then, I guess I didn't read the whole thing.  But I would say that if he had her stuff and she knew he was getting in line with her stuff, then the responsibility lies on her if she needs it at that particular moment. . .lol.



   Think of it as Impulse Buying control.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Blah....  and at least you aren't on Call with your job.   I'm currently on call.. .and work overnights as you all know.   Well,  I got woken up today around 7:30 because the call center was freaking out saying there was an outage someplace.     Sooooo....   I drag myself out of bed... turn on the computer...  log in.... and spend about 30min looking around.  Nothing broke that I could see.  Have someone at the system verify if there is a problem they can see....  none.
> Another 30min trying to get back to sleep....and my alarm goes off about 1.5hrs later so I can come into work tonight.     I am not a happy camper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.     Think of it as Impulse Buying control.



1. 

2. Oh! I didn't know you carried shopping bags, too! Awesome!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Sounds delicious, although I would have gone with a nice pinot noir.  But that is just my preference.



I love Pinot Noir, but with the peach salsa, the citrus taste of the Sauvignon Blanc was perfect. I am learning to like whites.  I don't tend to lean toward them so its still a stretch.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I love Pinot Noir, but with the peach salsa, the citrus taste of the Sauvignon Blanc was perfect. I am learning to like whites.  I don't tend to lean toward them so its still a stretch.



I am a fan of Sauvignon Blanc, especially with shellfish dishes.  I am glad the meal turned out nicely.


----------



## NJDiva

Hi ho peeps! So I have to sit in a training class for the next five ...count them 5 hours that I could literally teach. So I will miss most of the morning excitement. The only thing I have in my head is that 12 hrs from now I will be in downtown disney having some adult beverage....any suggestions as to what my first drink should be?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Hi ho peeps! So I have to sit in a training class for the next five ...count them 5 hours that I could literally teach. So I will miss most of the morning excitement. The only thing I have in my head is that 12 hrs from now I will be in downtown disney having some adult beverage....any suggestions as to what my first drink should be?



KUNGALOOSH!!


Oh....

wait.....


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and say hi.  Running is still going well, and doing a mileage challenge for running/walking this month with ~20 friends as well, up over 58 miles so far this month   I'm really glad that after gaining a couple of pounds the first 3 weeks I was running I have finally started losing, even made a 1.5 lb dent in the 5 lbs I put on at Disney   Had a blast at King's Island, they have some great coasters there.  Heat index was 121, though   I've got a busy week ahead, so I might not do much more than lurk to try to stay caught up, lol



Sounds like you are doing great.  I think my eating dictates my biking and running....



taramoz said:


> Being back at work is not as fun as my last 5 days at Disney!



How true




nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I am cooking dinner tonight, pan seared salmon with roasted peach salsa, zuccini crisps and a round of warm sourdough bread with butter.
> 
> Zuccini Crisps - zuccini cut in strips (like french fries), dredged in egg wash and parmesian panko bread crumbs and oven toasted till crisp outside, tender inside.
> 
> A nice sauvignon blanc with dinner.
> 
> Sound like a winning dinner?



well, I am hungry!



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Yay!  Great dates!
> 
> HB is short for Honey-Bunny Foo-Foo!!!  Long story but it's a term of endearment that stuck!



I remember a bunny-foo-foo from one of my kid's videos


Great day today, a shame to spend it at work.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> KUNGALOOSH!!
> 
> 
> Oh....
> 
> wait.....



What in the world is that???


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> What in the world is that???



Adventurer's Club....


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> Hi ho peeps! So I have to sit in a training class for the next five ...count them 5 hours that I could literally teach. So I will miss most of the morning excitement. The only thing I have in my head is that 12 hrs from now I will be in downtown disney having some adult beverage....any suggestions as to what my first drink should be?



Head into Paradiso 37 and ask the cute bartender for a tequila recommendation.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Hi ho peeps! So I have to sit in a training class for the next five ...count them 5 hours that I could literally teach. So I will miss most of the morning excitement. The only thing I have in my head is that 12 hrs from now I will be in downtown disney having some adult beverage....any suggestions as to what my first drink should be?



RUM


----------



## CoasterAddict

dctootall said:


> adventurer's club....



r.i.p.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> I remember a bunny-foo-foo from one of my kid's videos



Exactly! He left HB on the answering machine, I thought of FOO-FOO and we were off!





ahoff said:


> Great day today, a shame to spend it at work.



I get to be there 130 to 930.  Oh Boy!  Bringing in Chocolate Shakes for everyone, since it is SO hot in there!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Adventurer's Club....





CoasterAddict said:


> r.i.p.



I agree!  I miss it!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Adventurer's Club....





CoasterAddict said:


> r.i.p.



But look what we will be getting.  A bowling alley.  Hope they serve white russians there.......


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> But look what we will be getting.  A bowling alley.  Hope they serve white russians there.......





Ummmmmm....I love white russians


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Ummmmmm....I love white russians



That sounds delicious! I haven't had a white Russian in a looonnnnggggg time.


----------



## ctnurse

How come we always get back to drinking? oh wait it is one of our favorite topics!


----------



## TheBigE

Because the topic just feels right


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> How come we always get back to drinking? oh wait it is one of our favorite topics!



There is a reason we chose to add the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" tag to the thread.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That sounds delicious! I haven't had a white Russian in a looonnnnggggg time.



me neither.. hmm the last one was in january  2009, Orlando

blonde hair, blue eyes.ahhh Olga.. what a sweetheart   We went to the Pirates Dinner Adventure..


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> How come we always get back to drinking? oh wait it is one of our favorite topics!



favorite topics.. heck it's one of out favorite activities...


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> How come we always get back to drinking? oh wait it is one of our favorite topics!




And the funny thing is that I was not really thinking of drinking, just a bowling alley/white russian connection.  Though they are tasty!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> well, I am hungry!



Sorry, didn't mean to make you hungry.  Dinner turned out great and the Sauvignon Blanc was great.



DisneydaveCT said:


> I am a fan of Sauvignon Blanc, especially with shellfish dishes.  I am glad the meal turned out nicely.



I had this South African Fair Maiden the other night with Sashimi.  It was wonderful.  I would classify it more in the Chardonnay category, a bit dry, but more fruity.  This clear stuff in a glass is still new to me. . .lol. . .my wines are usually of the red variety.



dismem98 said:


> Ummmmmm....I love white russians



Are you posting from a break in swimming?  Or are you finally done for the summer.  If you are not done for the summer, hurry up and get done.  I need you to get your buttocks here soon. . .maybe earlier than you had planned. . .well at least if you want to.  I, at least, want you to. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> favorite topics.. heck it's one of out favorite activities...



Exactly


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> favorite topics.. heck it's one of out favorite activities...



Definitely!


----------



## MICKEY88

Shooting a harry potter birthday party at the movie theater, Stuck here 'till 11:30 i need some rum.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> Shooting a harry potter birthday party at the movie theater, Stuck here 'till 11:30 i need some rum.



You didn't sneak some in??!?


----------



## NJDiva

Howdy peeps
I'm afraid I'm the reason this evening that alcohol was brought up since I was trying to figure out what to drink first while in DTD. I made it although I may end up in jail for throttling the kid behind me kicking my seat. And the baggage fairy must love because my bag was the first one off! Off to my hotel...catch up with you soon


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> You didn't sneak some in??!?



I never drink when my cameras are out of thr bag


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Shooting a harry potter birthday party at the movie theater, Stuck here 'till 11:30 i need some rum.



Why?  Because of Potter?   Or screaming/annoying kids?




MICKEY88 said:


> I never drink when my cameras are out of thr bag



So put them back in the bag,  open the flask,   partake your much needed beverage,   and then take them back out of the bag.


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> Howdy peeps
> I'm afraid I'm the reason this evening that alcohol was brought up since I was trying to figure out what to drink first while in DTD. I made it although I may end up in jail for throttling the kid behind me kicking my seat. And the baggage fairy must love because my bag was the first one off! Off to my hotel...catch up with you soon



I wish I was still there...  Have a great time!!!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Why?  Because of Potter?   Or screaming/annoying kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So put them back in the bag,  open the flask,   partake your much needed beverage,   and then take them back out of the bag.



I like the way you think!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Sometimes I scare myself.


   I discovered Scarecrow and Mrs. King on Amazon Prime.  If that wasn't scary enough....  I decided I'd watch it since I remember watching it as a kid with my parents.....


And if THAT wasn't scary enough.....     it appears I actually remember the freakin theme song since I was humming it just before starting the show while getting my dinner ready.




I watched WAY too much TV growing up.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Howdy peeps
> I'm afraid I'm the reason this evening that alcohol was brought up since I was trying to figure out what to drink first while in DTD. I made it although I may end up in jail for throttling the kid behind me kicking my seat. And the baggage fairy must love because my bag was the first one off! Off to my hotel...catch up with you soon



 Have a great time!


----------



## POTCAddict

Hi All! I haven't had a white russian in years! I forgot how delicious they were thanks for the reminder!




MICKEY88 said:


> Shooting a harry potter birthday party at the movie theater, Stuck here 'till 11:30 i need some rum.



I'm heading there myself in a few. My sis asked/begged me to go. I'm trying not to think about work in the am and just think about what an amazing sister I am. Enjoy your well-earned rum.  



NJDiva said:


> Howdy peeps
> I'm afraid I'm the reason this evening that alcohol was brought up since I was trying to figure out what to drink first while in DTD. I made it although I may end up in jail for throttling the kid behind me kicking my seat. And the baggage fairy must love because my bag was the first one off! Off to my hotel...catch up with you soon



Have fun!



DCTooTall said:


> So put them back in the bag,  open the flask,   partake your much needed beverage,   and then take them back out of the bag.



brilliant


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to make you hungry.  Dinner turned out great and the Sauvignon Blanc was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this South African Fair Maiden the other night with Sashimi.  It was wonderful.  I would classify it more in the Chardonnay category, a bit dry, but more fruity.  This clear stuff in a glass is still new to me. . .lol. . .my wines are usually of the red variety.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a break in swimming?  Or are you finally done for the summer.  If you are not done for the summer, hurry up and get done.  I need you to get your buttocks here soon. . .maybe earlier than you had planned. . .well at least if you want to.  I, at least, want you to. . .




I have 2 more weeks or 8 days to be exact until done.  I will be ther eby the tenth of Aug and staying 3 weeks.  May have to alert the BW security.  
I am so ready for vacation so watch out  

Will be back in late Sept/early Oct.  Booked way too many oh wait...
you all get it so I'm good


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> I have 2 more weeks or 8 days to be exact until done.  I will be ther eby the tenth of Aug and staying 3 weeks.  May have to alert the BW security.
> I am so ready for vacation so watch out
> 
> *Will be back in late Sept/early Oct. * Booked way too many oh wait...
> you all get it so I'm good



With me!  Yep! Just a little excited...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> With me!  Yep! Just a little excited...



Just a little?


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> With me!  Yep! Just a little excited...



Yes with you and very excited  
Can't wait to meet you all.  told you in the other thread we will celebrate birthdays


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just a little?


 Haha... Cause I know you're not excited at all... 


dismem98 said:


> Yes with you and very excited
> Can't wait to meet you all.  told you in the other thread we will celebrate birthdays



 Birthday cake all around!


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha... Cause I know you're not excited at all...
> 
> 
> Birthday cake all around!





Like that and maybe drinks all around...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Like that and maybe drinks all around...



I was thinking something along those lines, too, but couldn't decide what to drink with my cake...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha... Cause I know you're not excited at all...
> 
> 
> Birthday cake all around!



I'm looking forward to getting the hell outa town.  I need a vacation after this week.  (ended up getting another call due to problems tonight that had me on a conference bridge for 3hrs working on it.)



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was thinking something along those lines, too, but couldn't decide what to drink with my cake...



Pineapple Upsidedown cake shot?

Birthday Cake Shot?



So many choices...   so little liver.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I'm looking forward to getting the hell outa town.  I need a vacation after this week.  (ended up getting another call due to problems tonight that had me on a conference bridge for 3hrs working on it.)
> 
> 2. Pineapple Upsidedown cake shot?
> 
> Birthday Cake Shot?
> 
> So many choices...   so little liver.



1. Two calls in two days? You must be feeling zombified!  Time for a back rub... I've heard that cures zombies.... 

2. I said drink WITH my cake, sweetie, not FOR my cake.


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was thinking something along those lines, too, but couldn't decide what to drink with my cake...





Thinking champagne goes nicely with cake and if not we'll have lots to choose from


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Thinking champagne goes nicely with cake and if not we'll have lots to choose from



I think champagne sounds good or, if not that, then some type of white wine.   Let's just say it's a tough decision I'm looking forward to.


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think champagne sounds good or, if not that, then some type of white wine.   Let's just say it's a tough decision I'm looking forward to.




I could do either or both as well so no worries we will hav some of each.
Can't wait and wish I was meeting you all in Hershey


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> I could do either or both as well so no worries we will hav some of each.
> Can't wait and wish I was meeting you all in Hershey



I wish you could have an spectacular time with us at Hershey, too.  Anyway, I'm pretty sure you'll get over it as soon as your happy feet land in Florida.  I hope you'll check in a few times and tell us all about how your trip is exceeding all your expectations!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Why?  Because of Potter?   Or screaming/annoying kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.So put them back in the bag,  open the flask,   partake your much needed beverage,   and then take them back out of the bag.



1, because of potter,.... it was mostly teenagers and adults at the party

2.  no way, must be sober to take quality photos and gear is too expensive to risk accident because of alcohol, 

plus I actually try to be professional while taking photos..well for paid jobs anyways..


----------



## NJDiva

I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house. So as much as I'm 'off from work' I do have to log on to do a few things. Meeting up on Sunday with some co-workers to hang in the park. But for mow I'm gonna go pass out so I can go get my pedi in the morning and hang with the bff. Try not to get arrested before I return ....


----------



## NJDiva

I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house. So as much as I'm 'off from work' I do have to log on to do a few things. Meeting up on Sunday with some co-workers to hang in the park. But for now I'm gonna go pass out so I can go get my pedi in the morning and hang with the bff. Try not to get arrested before I return ....


----------



## dismem98

NJDiva said:


> I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house. So as much as I'm 'off from work' I do have to log on to do a few things. Meeting up on Sunday with some co-workers to hang in the park. But for now I'm gonna go pass out so I can go get my pedi in the morning and hang with the bff. Try not to get arrested before I return ....




Have a blast and had a pedi at SSR in May with Darcy.  Best ever!!  May do it again in Aug while I'm there


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I have 2 more weeks or 8 days to be exact until done.  I will be ther eby the tenth of Aug and staying 3 weeks.  May have to alert the BW security.
> I am so ready for vacation so watch out
> 
> Will be back in late Sept/early Oct.  Booked way too many oh wait...
> you all get it so I'm good



I am sure that the security peeps at the BWV already know the exact hour that you get in and probably have already talked to my boss to get my schedule so they know when I will be there.  You do realize they will eventually build a sound proof room to house us so we don't disturb anyone else. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

150 Pages in 28 days....  Not bad!    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Two calls in two days? You must be feeling zombified!  Time for a back rub... I've heard that cures zombies....
> 
> 2. I said drink WITH my cake, sweetie, not FOR my cake.



1.  Brain is a little fried.   I'm just hoping the rest of the weekend is uneventful since I go off call Monday AM.

2.  Who said that you can't have cake with a cake side?    Kids aren't the only ones who get to have fun!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> r.i.p.



I also miss the club.  It is too bad Disney can't figure out how to bring the club back to life; even if it is on a different part of the property.



ahoff said:


> But look what we will be getting.  A bowling alley.  Hope they serve white russians there.......





dismem98 said:


> Ummmmmm....I love white russians



And I enjoy bowling.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house....


The juxtaposition of these two things frightens me.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> The juxtaposition of these two things frightens me.



ok, I was hungry, couldn't decide what I wanted and as I was heading back to my room I saw the waffle house and that's all she wrote. it was so yummy and yes I ate the entire thing.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Sleep deprivation FTW!!!!!! Another wonderful day I get off at 1am and have to be back in at 9am!!! Jerks.....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 150 Pages in 28 days....  Not bad!



we had 23.5 pages in the first 24 hours


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> I also miss the club.  It is too bad Disney can't figure out how to bring the club back to life; even if it is on a different part of the property.



  I'm of the belief that they could bring it back now since they haven't done anything with the original location.  The problem is that management doesn't want to admit that they screwed up by closing down Pleasure Island and leaving it empty for 3 years.  (Even it's replacement,  Hyperion Wharf has been put "on hold indefinately"....)




MICKEY88 said:


> we had 23.5 pages in the first 24 hours



That was impressive in and of itself...  but this means we are on track to have to open the next thread in less than a month.


Hmmmm....   Almost wonder what our next title is going to be.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm of the belief that they could bring it back now since they haven't done anything with the original location.  The problem is that management doesn't want to admit that they screwed up by closing down Pleasure Island and leaving it empty for 3 years.  (Even it's replacement,  Hyperion Wharf has been put "on hold indefinately"....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was impressive in and of itself...  but this means we are on track to have to open the next thread in less than a month.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....   Almost wonder what our next title is going to be.



true, but just imagine if we'd have kept the pace of the first 24 hours...


Singles Social Club: It's Always 5 o'clock here!


----------



## ctnurse

dismem98 said:


> Thinking champagne goes nicely with cake and if not we'll have lots to choose from


Two of my favorite things...


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think champagne sounds good or, if not that, then some type of white wine.   Let's just say it's a tough decision I'm looking forward to.


I have said it before...I like the way you think!


NJDiva said:


> I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house. So as much as I'm 'off from work' I do have to log on to do a few things. Meeting up on Sunday with some co-workers to hang in the park. But for mow I'm gonna go pass out so I can go get my pedi in the morning and hang with the bff. Try not to get arrested before I return ....



Where did you get a martini flight??? I LOVE martinis and I love the wafflle house.  Something I can't get up in CT.  I love the pecan waffles and the loaded home fries.  I think the waffle house would go great with the martini flight!  I had a great white wine flight at Sanna.  


TGIF!  I just poured myself a glass of wine.  I am going to sit on the deck and enjoy the box of chocolates my PTs girlfriend gave me today after telling her last week how much I loved chocolate.  Have a busy weekend planned, DS and I are headed to Six Flags in the am and the beach on Sunday. Not only did I get a fabulous box of chocolate today I also got my ME stuff in the mail today!

So what does everyone have planned for the weekend???


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha... Cause I know you're not excited at all...
> 
> 
> Birthday cake all around!



Yay!



dismem98 said:


> Like that and maybe drinks all around...



Double yay! My birthday is the 18th of Oct... so I will be celebrating. 




DCTooTall said:


> I'm looking forward to getting the hell outa town.  I need a vacation after this week.  (ended up getting another call due to problems tonight that had me on a conference bridge for 3hrs working on it.)
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple Upsidedown cake shot?
> 
> Birthday Cake Shot?
> 
> 
> 
> So many choices...   so little liver.



hehehehehe...love it!



NJDiva said:


> I'm back! I'm much happier now after a flight of martinis and a waffle from the waffle house. So as much as I'm 'off from work' I do have to log on to do a few things. Meeting up on Sunday with some co-workers to hang in the park. But for mow I'm gonna go pass out so I can go get my pedi in the morning and hang with the bff. Try not to get arrested before I return ....



hey girl! Welcome back and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Double yay! My birthday is the 18th of Oct... so I will be celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehe...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> hey girl! Welcome back and enjoy the rest of your weekend.



Hey ya peeps...
so spent the day with the bff...it rained all day and we got soaked. So much for sunny florida. Went to cocoa beach for dinner at this little seafood place...totally going back. Now just chillin until tomorrow when he competes.  He stands very good chance of winning his weight class so I'm really hoping for good weather.
As for the flight, I met up with a friend of mine at houlihans and they had them. I had a guava-tini and it was YUMMY!! Sunday we're supposed to meet up and spend the day in the park...just haven't picked which one. So ot looks as if no one was arrested so that's a good thing....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So today started out crappy and just got better all day. Wound up having a couple really easy floors that were half conference rooms and then got to see a great local comedy show not to mention the possibility of finally having a SO. We'll see how things play out. I'm not gonna rush things. Hope everyone has a great weekend! 14 days til I'm in NYC!


----------



## DCTooTall

So I ended up going to see Harry Potter at the Whitaker Center (FULL Imax) tonight with the girls who came with me to Disney/Universal in March.  (Aka...  the friends who earned me the reputation of having a Harem).

The movie was pretty good.   Now I just need to wait for the full Bluray box set to come out.


Funny thing though....  In line in front of us was a guy wearing a Mickey Mouse Shirt and he had a LGMH pin on his hat.     I was tempted to say something,   but decided to hang out with the harem girls instead.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Good Morning All...it is a beautiful morning here in Northern Virginia.  I hope it is this nice tomorrow when I get out to one of favorite golf courses.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> So I ended up going to see Harry Potter at the Whitaker Center (FULL Imax) tonight with the girls who came with me to Disney/Universal in March.  (Aka...  the friends who earned me the reputation of having a Harem).
> 
> The movie was pretty good.   Now I just need to wait for the full Bluray box set to come out.
> 
> 
> Funny thing though....  In line in front of us was a guy wearing a Mickey Mouse Shirt and he had a LGMH pin on his hat.     I was tempted to say something,   but decided to hang out with the harem girls instead.



You see, DISNEY PEOPLE are everywhere!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, fairly quiet day on the boards yesterday. . .



NJDiva said:


> Hey ya peeps...
> so spent the day with the bff...it rained all day and we got soaked. So much for sunny florida. Went to cocoa beach for dinner at this little seafood place...totally going back. Now just chillin until tomorrow when he competes.  He stands very good chance of winning his weight class so I'm really hoping for good weather.
> As for the flight, I met up with a friend of mine at houlihans and they had them. I had a guava-tini and it was YUMMY!! Sunday we're supposed to meet up and spend the day in the park...just haven't picked which one. So ot looks as if no one was arrested so that's a good thing....



Diva girl, the rain has been going on for nearly 2 weeks.  Its not the typical afternoon thunderstorm that comes and then blows away. . .its torrential downpour for several hours.  We only had 2 days in the last 2 weeks that didn't rain.  Of course, here in Florida, we just plod along, rain or shine. . .lol.  Wish your friend luck for me.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So today started out crappy and just got better all day. Wound up having a couple really easy floors that were half conference rooms and then got to see a great local comedy show not to mention the possibility of finally having a SO. We'll see how things play out. I'm not gonna rush things. Hope everyone has a great weekend! 14 days til I'm in NYC!



How come there is no "like" button on the DIS.  We need a "like" button. . .



DCTooTall said:


> So I ended up going to see Harry Potter at the Whitaker Center (FULL Imax) tonight with the girls who came with me to Disney/Universal in March.  (Aka...  the friends who earned me the reputation of having a Harem).
> 
> The movie was pretty good.   Now I just need to wait for the full Bluray box set to come out.
> 
> 
> Funny thing though....  In line in front of us was a guy wearing a Mickey Mouse Shirt and he had a LGMH pin on his hat.     I was tempted to say something,   but decided to hang out with the harem girls instead.



You should have just said Hi. . .I am sure it as a DISser.  The harem would have understood.  I think they possibly get it now.



DisneydaveCT said:


> Good Morning All...it is a beautiful morning here in Northern Virginia.  I hope it is this nice tomorrow when I get out to one of favorite golf courses.



Good morning.  Its a beautiful, cloud free (so far) day here.  Probably lounging all day.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You see, DISNEY PEOPLE are everywhere!!!!



Yes they are. . .isn't that great.  You can even find them in your local supermarket. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning fine folks... I didn't want to tell on myself that I went to bed at 8:30pm last night due to a corny dating life and was up at 5am reading the boards, so now that I see other posting I will pretend I just woke up... *yawn*... and say hey! 

So today, I am going to enjoy a pedicure, do a little shopping here and there and then head out to Negril Village in the city for dinner with friends.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> So today started out crappy and just got better all day. Wound up having a couple really easy floors that were half conference rooms and then got to see a great local comedy show not to mention the possibility of finally having a SO. We'll see how things play out. I'm not gonna rush things. Hope everyone has a great weekend! 14 days til I'm in NYC!


Yay! I love days like this! 


DCTooTall said:


> So I ended up going to see Harry Potter at the Whitaker Center (FULL Imax) tonight with the girls who came with me to Disney/Universal in March.  (Aka...  the friends who earned me the reputation of having a Harem).
> 
> The movie was pretty good.   Now I just need to wait for the full Bluray box set to come out.
> 
> Funny thing though....  In line in front of us was a guy wearing a Mickey Mouse Shirt and he had a LGMH pin on his hat.     I was tempted to say something,   but decided to hang out with the harem girls instead.


Sorry I didn't see your text last night. By the time I got it, the movie had probably already started. Am really jealous that you watched it on IMAX though... 


DisneydaveCT said:


> Good Morning All...it is a beautiful morning here in Northern Virginia.  I hope it is this nice tomorrow when I get out to one of favorite golf courses.





nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning.  Its a beautiful, cloud free (so far) day here.  Probably lounging all day.



It's finally raining here. Unfortunately, all that means is it's REALLY muggy and around 90... 


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning fine folks... I didn't want to tell on myself that I went to bed at 8:30pm last night due to a corny dating life and was up at 5am reading the boards, so now that I see other posting I will pretend I just woke up... *yawn*... and say hey!
> 
> So today, I am going to enjoy a pedicure, do a little shopping here and there and then head out to Negril Village in the city for dinner with friends.



I like your day! I have no idea what I'm going to do.  Just gave DS to his father and he'll be gone most of this coming week, so trying not to bum too much about that.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys! Standing in line at six flags...hope you all have a great day!


----------



## taramoz

Morning all, I am about to take on the daunting task of cleaning my house!!!  Hope you are doing something fun today


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> Morning all, I am about to take on the daunting task of cleaning my house!!!  Hope you are doing something fun today



I am also cleaning today....scrubbing the kitchen floor this time.  Apparently ****-n-Span hasn't been doing that great of a job so I'm scrubbing the dirt out of each individual tile with ammonia.  When I get done with that fun I will pick up and vacuum the living room and then tackle organizing The Closet (the one everything gets dumped into....).  Started off my morning with a 1.5 mile run and a 2.5 mile walk, followed by mowing the lawn.  I bet everyone wishes their Saturday was as exciting


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WOW....a quiet night on the thread.


----------



## dismem98

DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW....a quiet night on the thread.





Sorry when that happens... I cleaned yesterday
So today I went shopping and bought some great things!!


----------



## NJDiva

hey kids (ok kids at heart)
just wanted to check in and say hi, got back from the competition about an hour ago and I super happy to say that my bff is a champion! he won his first time competing as a masters heavy weight. basically it means that after you turn 40 you can compete as a masters and not have to lift as much weight....they're trying not to kill the old guys. 
so now he has qualified for nationals and I truly hope he decided to go. 
tomorrow is my park day...meeting some co-workers throughout the day then fly home on Monday...
you guys have been super quiet this weekend...not sure if I should worry that some have been arrested or if everyone is out enjoying the sunshine and free time they have.
anyway, will keep you updated tomorrow....ciao!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> hey kids (ok kids at heart)
> just wanted to check in and say hi, got back from the competition about an hour ago and I super happy to say that my bff is a champion! he won his first time competing as a masters heavy weight. basically it means that after you turn 40 you can compete as a masters and not have to lift as much weight....they're trying not to kill the old guys.
> so now he has qualified for nationals and I truly hope he decided to go.
> tomorrow is my park day...meeting some co-workers throughout the day then fly home on Monday...
> you guys have been super quiet this weekend...not sure if I should worry that some have been arrested or if everyone is out enjoying the sunshine and free time they have.
> anyway, will keep you updated tomorrow....ciao!



Hey girl, that is fantastic news! I hope he goes all the way.  Yes, it has been quiet. I think there was a secret SSC meet last night...  anyway, Im up early doing laundry and catching up on my Harry Potter before catching the IMAX 3D later this week.  I wish I was at the park today... have fun and get back safe!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey kids (ok kids at heart)
> just wanted to check in and say hi, got back from the competition about an hour ago and I super happy to say that my bff is a champion! he won his first time competing as a masters heavy weight. basically it means that after you turn 40 you can compete as a masters and not have to lift as much weight....they're trying not to kill the old guys.
> so now he has qualified for nationals and I truly hope he decided to go.
> tomorrow is my park day...meeting some co-workers throughout the day then fly home on Monday...
> you guys have been super quiet this weekend...not sure if I should worry that some have been arrested or if everyone is out enjoying the sunshine and free time they have.
> anyway, will keep you updated tomorrow....ciao!




I  can't speak for everyone else...  but I spent most of yesterday cleaning and sleeping.     I still have a few things I gotta clean,   but most of the rest is pretty easy stuff I can squeeze in during the week without any problems.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> hey kids (ok kids at heart)
> just wanted to check in and say hi, got back from the competition about an hour ago and I super happy to say that my bff is a champion! he won his first time competing as a masters heavy weight. basically it means that after you turn 40 you can compete as a masters and not have to lift as much weight....they're trying not to kill the old guys.
> so now he has qualified for nationals and I truly hope he decided to go.
> tomorrow is my park day...meeting some co-workers throughout the day then fly home on Monday...
> you guys have been super quiet this weekend...not sure if I should worry that some have been arrested or if everyone is out enjoying the sunshine and free time they have.
> anyway, will keep you updated tomorrow....ciao!



That is awesome.  Let us know.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey girl, that is fantastic news! I hope he goes all the way.  Yes, it has been quiet. I think there was a secret SSC meet last night...  anyway, Im up early doing laundry and catching up on my Harry Potter before catching the IMAX 3D later this week.  I wish I was at the park today... have fun and get back safe!



Watched part one last night in prep for part two.  I didn't go see part one at the theatre, and after watching it last night, I am kinda glad I didn't.  Hopefully, part two is better since I am going to go see it.



DCTooTall said:


> I  can't speak for everyone else...  but I spent most of yesterday cleaning and sleeping.     I still have a few things I gotta clean,   but most of the rest is pretty easy stuff I can squeeze in during the week without any problems.



I think we all found a life this weekend (a life = something else we needed to do that was "more important" than hanging out on the DIS. . .lol). "More Important" can have several connotations.  The first being actually something more fun and exciting.  The second being FINALLY doing all those things you have been putting off because you spend way too much time on the DIS.  I usually fall into category 2. . .lol, however, I always manage to squeeze in time for the DIS.  Add to this, however, that I actually have someone in my life I want to spend time with that does NOT hang out on the DIS and it changes the scenario dramatically. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Sorry when that happens... I cleaned yesterday
> So today I went shopping and bought some great things!!



Louise, did you buy some new partay clothes for August?  Hurry up and get here already. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

Hey ya'll!
so I have spent my afternoon in DHS with my own personal tour guide. My buddy Brian took me around and decided that it was time.to conquer my fear of thrill rides so he took me on tower of terror AND rockin rollercoaster! OMG I can't believe I'm still alive...needless to say I needed some adult beverages after it was all over. On my way to epcot for some caramel popcorn ...catch ya in a bit


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I think we all found a life this weekend (a life = something else we needed to do that was "more important" than hanging out on the DIS. . .lol). "More Important" can have several connotations.  The first being actually something more fun and exciting.  The second being FINALLY doing all those things you have been putting off because you spend way too much time on the DIS.  I usually fall into category 2. . .lol, however, I always manage to squeeze in time for the DIS.  Add to this, however, that I actually have someone in my life I want to spend time with that does NOT hang out on the DIS and it changes the scenario dramatically. . .lol.



Darcy....  This is a HUGE problem that we need to correct ASAP.


  You must introduce your boy toy to the DIS IMMEDIATELY!     We can't have people not familiar with the awesomeness that is the DIS pulling people away from us.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> "More Important" can have several connotations.  The first being actually 1.
> something more fun and exciting.  The second being FINALLY doing all those things you have been putting off because you spend way too much time on the DIS.  I usually fall into category 2. . .lol, however, I always manage to squeeze in time for the DIS.  Add to this, however, that I actually have someone in my life I want to spend time with that does NOT hang out on the DIS and it changes the scenario dramatically. . .lol.



is that possible...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey kids (ok kids at heart)
> just wanted to check in and say hi, got back from the competition about an hour ago and I super happy to say that my bff is a champion! he won his first time competing as a masters heavy weight. basically it means that after you turn 40 you can compete as a masters and not have to lift as much weight....they're trying not to kill the old guys.
> so now he has qualified for nationals and I truly hope he decided to go.
> tomorrow is my park day...meeting some co-workers throughout the day then fly home on Monday...
> you guys have been super quiet this weekend...not sure if I should worry that some have been arrested or if everyone is out enjoying the sunshine and free time they have.
> anyway, will keep you updated tomorrow....ciao!



well I spent saturday afternoon, night and most of Sunday sick, fairly certain it was some bad food I ate, then late sunday I dragged my sick self out of the house to go buy an AC unit that I found on craigslist.. just finished installing it in my guest room around midnite..


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Darcy....  This is a HUGE problem that we need to correct ASAP.
> 
> 
> You must introduce your boy toy to the DIS IMMEDIATELY!     We can't have people not familiar with the awesomeness that is the DIS pulling people away from us.





MICKEY88 said:


> is that possible...



Okay so I did already show him the DIS.  I had too.  He kept asking how I know people from all over the US when I have never traveled throughout the US.  The "I met them at WDW" thing was getting old so I introduced the DIS and discussed DISmeets.  His response was hilarious.  It went something like this. . .so not only will you talk to total random strangers when waiting in line for rides, but you will meet total random strangers that you chat with online on the DIS and they happen to travel to WDW.  He also said he was glad I did talk to strangers because we wouldn't have met otherwise. . .lol.  He is just a little bit shy around strangers and I don't have a shy bone in my body so it kinda balances out. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> well I spent saturday afternoon, night and most of Sunday sick, fairly certain it was some bad food I ate, then late sunday I dragged my sick self out of the house to go buy an AC unit that I found on craigslist.. just finished installing it in my guest room around midnite..



Get well soon my friend.  Sick is not allowed, even if it is food poisoning.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I did already show him the DIS.  I had too.  He kept asking how I know people from all over the US when I have never traveled throughout the US.  The "I met them at WDW" thing was getting old so I introduced the DIS and discussed DISmeets.  His response was hilarious.  It went something like this. . .so not only will you talk to total random strangers when waiting in line for rides, but you will meet total random strangers that you chat with online on the DIS and they happen to travel to WDW.  He also said he was glad I did talk to strangers because we wouldn't have met otherwise. . .lol.  He is just a little bit shy around strangers and I don't have a shy bone in my body so it kinda balances out. . .lol.



....but I thought you just said he was shy?    



  Teach him to open up on the DIS.   We don't bite....hard.....   And it's easier to open up in a place like this then it is in person.   (I'll admit,  As hard as it may be to believe,   I can actually be a bit....reserved...   in person.  Well,   at least at first as I get my bearings in a new group.)


----------



## TheBigE

Hi all just checking in....

Most of weekend was spent getting ready for next two weeks.  On train now coming back from obtaining my visa to goto a African country (going to try and find that guy that keeps sending me email asking for my bank account). 

Back next Saturday and around for about 5 days then off to The states for a while. Be nice to be back, think I am going to start by having some good ole wings and beer.  

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## ahoff

Happy Monday!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I was pouring beer at a music festival on Friday and Saturday, as well as seeing some good bands.  (or at least I think they are good...)  Hot Tuna, Railroad Earth, and Umpreys McGee were the highlights.  And yeaterday I went to see Further.

Now it is back to work, the summer is just speeding by, isn't it?  Haave a great week!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Monday morning!  How is everybody doing?


----------



## DCTooTall

Ooooo....  so finally doing some catching up on other DIS forums,  and I discover 2 posts talking about places to get a Dole Whip in PA.

Knoebels.... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2748390

And Dutch Wonderland... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759037

   Hmmmmmm.....    




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Monday morning!  How is everybody doing?




  Tired.  extremely tired.    I didn't sleep well yesterday.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Monday morning!  How is everybody doing?



Shopping and packing. Off to WDW in the early a.m.
 (well, kind of)


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Ooooo....  so finally doing some catching up on other DIS forums,  and I discover 2 posts talking about places to get a Dole Whip in PA.
> 
> Knoebels.... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2748390
> 
> And Dutch Wonderland... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759037
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....



For those of you who are adventurous enough to try to make your own at home, they have the dry mix for the dole whip in Pineapple, Orange,
Mango, Chocolate and Vanilla here: http://www.uec-hawaii.com/products2.html


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Monday morning!  How is everybody doing?



Good, back to work, I am ready for another vacation!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Ooooo....  so finally doing some catching up on other DIS forums,  and I discover 2 posts talking about places to get a Dole Whip in PA.
> Knoebels.... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2748390
> And Dutch Wonderland... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759037
> Hmmmmmm.....
> 2.  Tired.  extremely tired.    I didn't sleep well yesterday.


1. LIKE Button!!!
2. Look at the upside. You'll probably be out like a light later today. 


CoasterAddict said:


> Shopping and packing. Off to WDW in the early a.m.(well, kind of)


Don't you love typing those words?  


taramoz said:


> Good, back to work, I am ready for another vacation!


 And you're going to have a mini vacation soon up in PA. I love it when things work out.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. LIKE Button!!!
> 2. Look at the upside. You'll probably be out like a light later today.
> 
> 3. And you're going to have a mini vacation soon up in PA. I love it when things work out.




1.  I know.... I may finally pop my Dole Whip cherry.   (since i got sick during my MK days in March,  I settled for lots of Pineapple Juice rather than risk a frozen treat making things worse)

2.  I sure hope so.   Trying to do the unwind thing now so I can actually sleep later...and not wake up until time to go to work.

3.  Kinda scary that it's in less than 2 weeks at this point.    I don't know what scares me more....   Getting harrassed by all the 's....  or the threat of the  to take and post incriminating photos of me.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

bluedevilinaz said:


> For those of you who are adventurous enough to try to make your own at home, they have the dry mix for the dole whip in Pineapple, Orange,
> Mango, Chocolate and Vanilla here: http://www.uec-hawaii.com/products2.html



This is totally dangerous....Dole Whip is my weakness!!!


----------



## NJDiva

So I flew home this morning (why do I seem to get all the little kids that like to kick right behind me..)
I spent the day in DHS and I did the unthinkable (well at least in my world) my co-worker/CM decided that he needed to put the fear of God in me and took me to ToT. most of you have read my post stating how I don't to thrill rides unless someone wants to wear what I ate that day...well as I was asking what would happen if I backed out this little tiny girl about 8 comes bouncing along all excited about riding this thing...he announces to me if I don't go he's gonna call me a weenie all day. ok I can't punk out if little girl can do it. OMG WHY DID I GO???! I screamed the entire time I, of course, was in the car that did the maximum drops. then if that wasn't good enough he tries to kill me and takes me to RnR! I ask "does this go upside down?" and of course he answers no....until we get inside... then he announces that he "lied" and I should watch the cars leaving....as they take off like a rocket! oh and yeah, btw it goes upsidedown. I don't think I've screamed so much in one day to the point I am now hoarse. so after 3 adult bevies......I was a lot calmer and surprised I did not have a heart attack in the process.
So I just found out that I have to leave for business trip in oh......2 hrs! heading to Williamsport (yes the town where the little league world series is held) to kick off a month long project...talk about culture shock. there's NOTHING  up there!! I will need some Disney love from you guys to get me through this


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> So I flew home this morning (why do I seem to get all the little kids that like to kick right behind me..)
> I spent the day in DHS and I did the unthinkable (well at least in my world) my co-worker/CM decided that he needed to put the fear of God in me and took me to ToT. most of you have read my post stating how I don't to thrill rides unless someone wants to wear what I ate that day...well as I was asking what would happen if I backed out this little tiny girl about 8 comes bouncing along all excited about riding this thing...he announces to me if I don't go he's gonna call me a weenie all day. ok I can't punk out if little girl can do it. OMG WHY DID I GO???! I screamed the entire time I, of course, was in the car that did the maximum drops. then if that wasn't good enough he tries to kill me and takes me to RnR! I ask "does this go upside down?" and of course he answers no....until we get inside... then he announces that he "lied" and I should watch the cars leaving....as they take off like a rocket! oh and yeah, btw it goes upsidedown. I don't think I've screamed so much in one day to the point I am now hoarse. so after 3 adult bevies......I was a lot calmer and surprised I did not have a heart attack in the process.
> So I just found out that I have to leave for business trip in oh......2 hrs! heading to Williamsport (yes the town where the little league world series is held) to kick off a month long project...talk about culture shock. there's NOTHING  up there!! I will need some Disney love from you guys to get me through this



Chay, we may have to break up.  I didn't know you didn't like thrill rides... those are my favorite two!!  Well, glad you got back safely anyway and enjoy your biz trip. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. I really hate Mondays at my job. Its like one the two days that people actually do any work, so of course, I spend my day running around trying to teach stupid human tricks. Ugh...  on another note, I can not wait until next weekend. Getting more excited about meeting more of you.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Chay, we may have to break up.  I didn't know you didn't like thrill rides... those are my favorite two!!  Well, glad you got back safely anyway and enjoy your biz trip.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. I really hate Mondays at my job. Its like one the two days that people actually do any work, so of course, I spend my day running around trying to teach stupid human tricks. Ugh...  on another note, I can not wait until next weekend. Getting more excited about meeting more of you.



girl you don't even know....then my friend made me get the pictures so I had proof! I was a little closer to God than I wanted to be at that moment in time. now he's talking about taking me on Splash Mountain when I go down in Sept. you would think he was in my will or something, he's lucky if I make him brownies again...he called it "conquering your fears". well me and my fears were just fine until 24 hrs ago


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Chay, we may have to break up.  I didn't know you didn't like thrill rides... those are my favorite two!!  Well, glad you got back safely anyway and enjoy your biz trip.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. I really hate Mondays at my job. Its like one the two days that people actually do any work, so of course, I spend my day running around trying to teach stupid human tricks. Ugh...  on another note, I can not wait until next weekend. Getting more excited about meeting more of you.



They are my 2 favorite as well!  Thankfully, they are DD7's favorites also, so I get to go on them lots when I am there!!!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> well I spent saturday afternoon, night and most of Sunday sick, fairly certain it was some bad food I ate, then late sunday I dragged my sick self out of the house to go buy an AC unit that I found on craigslist.. just finished installing it in my guest room around midnite..


I hope you feel better!


TheBigE said:


> Hi all just checking in....
> 
> Most of weekend was spent getting ready for next two weeks.  On train now coming back from obtaining my visa to goto a African country (going to try and find that guy that keeps sending me email asking for my bank account).
> 
> Back next Saturday and around for about 5 days then off to The states for a while. Be nice to be back, think I am going to start by having some good ole wings and beer.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week


Where are you going in the states?  Have a safe trip to Africa and I hope you get your money back.


ahoff said:


> Happy Monday!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I was pouring beer at a music festival on Friday and Saturday, as well as seeing some good bands.  (or at least I think they are good...)  Hot Tuna, Railroad Earth, and Umpreys McGee were the highlights.  And yeaterday I went to see Further.
> 
> Now it is back to work, the summer is just speeding by, isn't it?  Haave a great week!


Sounds like you had a great weekend!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Monday morning!  How is everybody doing?


Happy Monday Night!


bluedevilinaz said:


> For those of you who are adventurous enough to try to make your own at home, they have the dry mix for the dole whip in Pineapple, Orange,
> Mango, Chocolate and Vanilla here: http://www.uec-hawaii.com/products2.html


Wow...I might have to try all the flavors.


taramoz said:


> Good, back to work, I am ready for another vacation!


Aren't you going soon to PA?  I am jealous!


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Chay, we may have to break up.  I didn't know you didn't like thrill rides... those are my favorite two!!  Well, glad you got back safely anyway and enjoy your biz trip.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. I really hate Mondays at my job. Its like one the two days that people actually do any work, so of course, I spend my day running around trying to teach stupid human tricks. Ugh...  on another note, I can not wait until next weekend. Getting more excited about meeting more of you.



LOL..Count me as a lover of thrill rides and both of these as well.


Hope everyone is having a great night.  I had a crazy day, but I am  going to get into bed and relax.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Aren't you going soon to PA?  I am jealous!
> 
> 
> LOL..Count me as a lover of thrill rides and both of these as well.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night.  I had a crazy day, but I am  going to get into bed and relax.



I am, I love to vacation, when I get back I always dream about the next vacation!!  I have my PA trip and then my Alaska cruise!!!  I cannot complain!

I had a busy day, but good.  I am glad I like my job.  Where has everyone been lately?  Seems like it's been quite...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I am, I love to vacation, when I get back I always dream about the next vacation!!  I have my PA trip and then my Alaska cruise!!!  I cannot complain!
> 
> I had a busy day, but good.  I am glad I like my job.  Where has everyone been lately?  Seems like it's been quite...



Wow..When are you going to Alaska? Are you taking DD? ... I LOVE to travel and I am always ready to go. I love my job too, people look at me like I am crazy when I say that...


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Wow..When are you going to Alaska? Are you taking DD? ... I LOVE to travel and I am always ready to go. I love my job too, people look at me like I am crazy when I say that...



Me, DD, my mom, and my sister and her family (one hubby, 2 kiddos) are doing the Disney Alaskan cruise Aug 9th.  We go to Vancouver Aug 6th to spend a few days enjoying Vancouver before the cruise.  I am very excited about the trip, might be my biggest vacation yet!  I've spent the last 2 years saving for it, can you tell I am excited??!?!


----------



## tlionheart78

Once again, another long streak of not posting on here.  I hope that changes soon...



ctnurse said:


> Hope everyone is having a great night.  I had a crazy day, but I am  going to get into bed and relax.



I'm about to head to bed myself from another exhausting day of working.  I'm eager for the month to end as I'm hoping that my birthday will be the day when I'll put the down payment on booking my next trip to Orlando...just gotta get back in contact with my travel agent soon.

And in other news... approaching under $4,500 on my card.  Slowly getting there, but I'll be honest as there are times that I do lose my patience in wanting that thing paid off, like, NOW.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Me, DD, my mom, and my sister and her family (one hubby, 2 kiddos) are doing the Disney Alaskan cruise Aug 9th.  We go to Vancouver Aug 6th to spend a few days enjoying Vancouver before the cruise.  I am very excited about the trip, might be my biggest vacation yet!  I've spent the last 2 years saving for it, can you tell I am excited??!?!


I love family vacations.  I'm sure you are going to have a great time


tlionheart78 said:


> Once again, another long streak of not posting on here.  I hope that changes soon...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to head to bed myself from another exhausting day of working.  I'm eager for the month to end as I'm hoping that my birthday will be the day when I'll put the down payment on booking my next trip to Orlando...just gotta get back in contact with my travel agent soon.
> 
> And in other news... approaching under $4,500 on my card.  Slowly getting there, but I'll be honest as there are times that I do lose my patience in wanting that thing paid off, like, NOW.



Sounds like you are doing great with your CCs


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Me, DD, my mom, and my sister and her family (one hubby, 2 kiddos) are doing the Disney Alaskan cruise Aug 9th.  We go to Vancouver Aug 6th to spend a few days enjoying Vancouver before the cruise.  I am very excited about the trip, might be my biggest vacation yet!  I've spent the last 2 years saving for it, can you tell I am excited??!?!



Cool, that sounds like fun, both the cruise and the Vancouver stay.

Finally got some rain here, some big thunder came through.  Cooled things down quite nicely.  I love it when it rains during the night when you don't lose any daytime!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> So I just found out that I have to leave for business trip in oh......2 hrs! heading to Williamsport (yes the town where the little league world series is held) to kick off a month long project...talk about culture shock. there's NOTHING  up there!! I will need some Disney love from you guys to get me through this



 I know Williamsport.   Their cable system is one of the ones I work on regularly.    thankfully,   I've been able to avoid having to make a road trip up that way so far.  



NJDiva said:


> girl you don't even know....then my friend made me get the pictures so I had proof! I was a little closer to God than I wanted to be at that moment in time. now he's talking about taking me on Splash Mountain when I go down in Sept. you would think he was in my will or something, he's lucky if I make him brownies again...he called it "conquering your fears". well me and my fears were just fine until 24 hrs ago



Splash isn't bad at all.   The drop looks worse than it is,  and it's over before you know it.   The rest of the ride is more akin to Pirates with the lazy boat ride around all the singing audioanimatronics.    You also have a scene after the drop (the one you can see from the train),   so you'll have time to recover before having to worry about standing again.  



taramoz said:


> I am, I love to vacation, when I get back I always dream about the next vacation!!  I have my PA trip and then my Alaska cruise!!!  I cannot complain!
> 
> I had a busy day, but good.  I am glad I like my job.  Where has everyone been lately?  Seems like it's been quite...



  Sleep,  cleaning,  sleep, working.    



tlionheart78 said:


> Once again, another long streak of not posting on here.  I hope that changes soon...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to head to bed myself from another exhausting day of working.  I'm eager for the month to end as I'm hoping that my birthday will be the day when I'll put the down payment on booking my next trip to Orlando...just gotta get back in contact with my travel agent soon.
> 
> And in other news... approaching under $4,500 on my card.  Slowly getting there, but I'll be honest as there are times that I do lose my patience in wanting that thing paid off, like, NOW.



  Trust me... I know the feeling about paying off the CC's.     I'm thinking i'm going to cheat sometime after the beginning of the year to get mine paid off.   Then I'll probably...FINALLY....  get a new freakin car.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

NJDiva said:


> girl you don't even know....then my friend made me get the pictures so I had proof! I was a little closer to God than I wanted to be at that moment in time. now he's talking about taking me on Splash Mountain when I go down in Sept. you would think he was in my will or something, he's lucky if I make him brownies again...he called it "conquering your fears". well me and my fears were just fine until 24 hrs ago



If you can survive RnRC, you can do Splash, easy!  How about BTMRR?

You'll probably be mad at yourself for missing out all these years....



How days til Hershey????


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> How days til Hershey????




8 until at least one person arrives in PA for Hershey....  11 until the park day.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> 8 until at least one person arrives in PA for Hershey....  11 until the park day.



We had countdowns for the year that we lived in two places.  Usually about 30 days each time!  It was VERY HARD at the end!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> If you can survive RnRC, you can do Splash, easy!  How about BTMRR?
> 
> You'll probably be mad at yourself for missing out all these years....
> 
> 
> 
> How days til Hershey????


BTMRR doesn't bother me at all, but I really dislike splash. And I've never tried  RnRC, though I'm thinking about it...


DCTooTall said:


> 8 until at least one person arrives in PA for Hershey....  11 until the park day.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 8 until at least one person arrives in PA for Hershey....  11 until the park day.



the VIP is already in PA waiting for the Hershey meet


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> BTMRR doesn't bother me at all, but I really dislike splash. And I've never tried  RnRC, though I'm thinking about it...



 I'm sure Darcy and/or I can get you on RnRC.   She actually took me on it for my first time back in March.   (It was the first time I've managed to make it to MGM...er....."DHS",   since RnRC opened.)



MICKEY88 said:


> the VIP is already in PA waiting for the Hershey meet



 Hmmmm.....   Almost curious to find out who managed to snag the VIP lodgings with the


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sure Darcy and/or I can get you on RnRC.   She actually took me on it for my first time back in March.   (It was the first time I've managed to make it to MGM...er....."DHS",   since RnRC opened.)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....   Almost curious to find out who managed to snag the VIP lodgings with the



WOW that would be really early..for someone to be here from out of town..

I was just saying...The Variably Insane Pyrate is already here..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> WOW that would be really early..for someone to be here from out of town..
> 
> I was just saying...The Variably Insane Pyrate is already here..



I'm not sure if "variably Insane pyrate" is really accurate though.

   Seems to me your insanity is a pretty strong constant.


----------



## TheBigE

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Chay, we may have to break up.  I didn't know you didn't like thrill rides... those are my favorite two!!  Well, glad you got back safely anyway and enjoy your biz trip.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. I really hate Mondays at my job. Its like one the two days that people actually do any work, so of course, I spend my day running around trying to teach stupid human tricks. Ugh...  on another note, I can not wait until next weekend. Getting more excited about meeting more of you.



I am really disappointed in the group for not trying all the attractions at WDW.   Man, those are the BOMB.    I sorta have ADD (Look Squirell!!!) so I need a good mix of story and excitment in an attraction.     Gotta hit them all, I used to do a Thrill Ride day and only focus was to hit the major thrill rids in all the parks, took some planniing but it was a blast. 



ahoff said:


> Happy Monday!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I was pouring beer at a music festival on Friday and Saturday, as well as seeing some good bands.  (or at least I think they are good...)  Hot Tuna, Railroad Earth, and Umpreys McGee were the highlights.  And yeaterday I went to see Further.
> 
> Now it is back to work, the summer is just speeding by, isn't it?  Haave a great week!



Not sure where the summer is going, so was the festival on the island?   How was the beer anything good?    Summer on the east coast around the ocean, not sure there is much better.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Shopping and packing. Off to WDW in the early a.m.
> (well, kind of)



Enjoy and have a Churio on me!!!  



ctnurse said:


> I hope you feel better!
> 
> Where are you going in the states?  Have a safe trip to Africa and I hope you get your money back.
> 
> 
> LOL..Count me as a lover of thrill rides and both of these as well.



Good to see another thrill ride junky, some of my faith is being restored.   

I am in the states on July 28 for about a month.   You up for a Pauls Pasta run?  Anyone else in?  Ahoff??  I have some friends that invited me to SE CT and may road trip...not sure. 




wdwtheplacetobe said:


> If you can survive RnRC, you can do Splash, easy!  How about BTMRR?
> 
> You'll probably be mad at yourself for missing out all these years....
> 
> 
> 
> How days til Hershey????



Gotta hit the classics of BTMRR.    Just a staple, and then walk over to Splash right after...do them both at night right before the parks close.   Besides the best view of MK is from Splash Mountain....no argument!!!  What a way to end a day...but I digress


Sitting in airport in Frankfort waiting for next leg heading south.    Catch up with eveyrone later, have a good week..

L8r!!


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> I am really disappointed in the group for not trying all the attractions at WDW.   Man, those are the BOMB.    I sorta have ADD (Look Squirell!!!) so I need a good mix of story and excitment in an attraction.     Gotta hit them all, I used to do a Thrill Ride day and only focus was to hit the major thrill rids in all the parks, took some planniing but it was a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where the summer is going, so was the festival on the island?   How was the beer anything good?    Summer on the east coast around the ocean, not sure there is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have a Churio on me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see another thrill ride junky, some of my faith is being restored.
> 
> I am in the states on July 28 for about a month.   You up for a Pauls Pasta run?  Anyone else in?  Ahoff??  I have some friends that invited me to SE CT and may road trip...not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta hit the classics of BTMRR.    Just a staple, and then walk over to Splash right after...do them both at night right before the parks close.   Besides the best view of MK is from Splash Mountain....no argument!!!  What a way to end a day...but I digress
> 
> 
> Sitting in airport in Frankfort waiting for next leg heading south.    Catch up with eveyrone later, have a good week..
> 
> L8r!!



Sounds good...just let me know!  As long as you bring some of the wine from your vineyard!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sure Darcy and/or I can get you on RnRC.   She actually took me on it for my first time back in March.   (It was the first time I've managed to make it to MGM...er....."DHS",   since RnRC opened.)



I have managed to drag a few on roller coasters, though mostly they were already willing to try.  I will say that one time at Everest, I managed to drag a friends girlfriend on with me (read:  thinks driving over the speed limit is akin to riding a roller coaster that goes upside down at least three times) despite the fact that he kept trying to convince her it goes upside down. She ended up liking the ride.


----------



## dismem98

TheBigE said:


> I am really disappointed in the group for not trying all the attractions at WDW.   Man, those are the BOMB.    I sorta have ADD (Look Squirell!!!) so I need a good mix of story and excitment in an attraction.     Gotta hit them all, I used to do a Thrill Ride day and only focus was to hit the major thrill rids in all the parks, took some planniing but it was a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where the summer is going, so was the festival on the island?   How was the beer anything good?    Summer on the east coast around the ocean, not sure there is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have a Churio on me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see another thrill ride junky, some of my faith is being restored.
> 
> I am in the states on July 28 for about a month.   You up for a Pauls Pasta run?  Anyone else in?  Ahoff??  I have some friends that invited me to SE CT and may road trip...not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta hit the classics of BTMRR.    Just a staple, and then walk over to Splash right after...do them both at night right before the parks close.   Besides the best view of MK is from Splash Mountain....no argument!!!  What a way to end a day...but I digress
> 
> 
> Sitting in airport in Frankfort waiting for next leg heading south.    Catch up with eveyrone later, have a good week..
> 
> L8r!!





I, too love to do just thrill rides in one day.  My kids and I have done all four parks in one day doing that.  So much fun.

Since you're gonna be here a month come down to WDW in Aug.  I'm meeting up with Darce and a few others.  I'll be there for at least 2 or 3 weeks. But the east coast sounds good too.   

On countdown for my summer vacation only 7 more days of work.
YIPPPPEEEEEEE


----------



## DCTooTall

dismem98 said:


> I, too love to do just thrill rides in one day.  My kids and I have done all four parks in one day doing that.  So much fun.
> 
> Since you're gonna be here a month come down to WDW in Aug.  I'm meeting up with Darce and a few others.  I'll be there for at least 2 or 3 weeks. But the east coast sounds good too.
> 
> On countdown for my summer vacation only 7 more days of work.
> YIPPPPEEEEEEE



I've only got 5 more days of work before Hershey.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I, too love to do just thrill rides in one day.  My kids and I have done all four parks in one day doing that.  So much fun.
> 
> Since you're gonna be here a month come down to WDW in Aug.  I'm meeting up with Darce and a few others.  I'll be there for at least 2 or 3 weeks. But the east coast sounds good too.
> 
> On countdown for my summer vacation only 7 more days of work.
> YIPPPPEEEEEEE



Hurry up already. . .lol.


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> I've only got 5 more days of work before Hershey.




Yahoooo.  Y'all have a good time even without Darcy and I


----------



## DCTooTall

dismem98 said:


> Yahoooo.  Y'all have a good time even without Darcy and I




With the chocolate,  Our love of tastey adult beverages,   and the Male to Female Ratio....  I don't foresee any problems having a good time.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure if "variably Insane pyrate" is really accurate though.
> 
> Seems to me your insanity is a pretty strong constant.



some days it's worse/better than others..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> With the chocolate,  Our love of tastey adult beverages,   and the Male to Female Ratio....  I don't foresee any problems having a good time.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> 8 until at least one person arrives in PA for Hershey....  11 until the park day.



I will liely be the last one getting there, but I look forward to it!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I will liely be the last one getting there, but I look forward to it!



saving the best for last..


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Yahoooo.  Y'all have a good time even without Darcy and I



Ms Louise. . .you know it can only be a "fairly" good time without us. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> I will liely be the last one getting there, but I look forward to it!



you may not be the last one, from the looks of it, I have to be in Williamsport that Friday so I may be, in fact, I may be last because of this project.
I may, unfortunately, have to miss Sunday with our favorite painter/bartender but I'm looking for some pixie dust to come on by and let me do both.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Ms Louise. . .you know it can only be a "fairly" good time without us. . .lol.


even you had to laugh at what you said,

y'all will never really know the full extent of the  fun,, 

Chocolate, The Prince, and The Pyrate, how could the ladies possibly have anything but a Fantasticly fun time


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Ms Louise. . .you know it can only be a "fairly" good time without us. . .lol.



Oh Thelma you are so right....
they have not been with us so they do not know


Love when we get together...


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> even you had to laugh at what you said,
> 
> y'all will never really know the full extent of the  fun,,
> 
> Chocolate, The Prince, and The Pyrate, how could the ladies possibly have anything but a Fantasticly fun time




Oh trust us...
we have enough fun and than some with or without you all

Sorry but


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh trust us...
> we have enough fun and than some with or without you all
> 
> Sorry but



then go have your fun, no need to rain on this parade..


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> then go have your fun, no need to rain on this parade..




Oh I am not raining on your parade and am sure you all will have a blast.
Just having fun so need to get your pirate all ruffled...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh I am not raining on your parade and am sure you all will have a blast.
> Just having fun so need to get your pirate all ruffled...



not ruffled at all, just tellin' it like it is, I see meets planned on here all the time, and this is the First time I've seen someone say it can't be a great time because they won't be there,


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> not ruffled at all, just tellin' it like it is, I see meets planned on here all the time, and this is the First time I've seen someone say it can't be a great time because they won't be there,




Oh geesshhhhhhhhhh....
whatever........
Just havin fun too bad you can't see the fun side


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh geesshhhhhhhhhh....
> whatever........
> Just havin fun too bad you can't see the fun side



exactly..Whatever !!!  too bad you can't see the facts as I presented them


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> exactly..Whatever !!!  too bad you can't see the facts as I presented them




Oh love a man with facts...


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> Oh love a man with facts...


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


>


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you may not be the last one, from the looks of it, I have to be in Williamsport that Friday so I may be, in fact, I may be last because of this project.
> I may, unfortunately, have to miss Sunday with our favorite painter/bartender but I'm looking for some pixie dust to come on by and let me do both.



Well if you get bored and have a Comcast cable box in your hotel,   drop me a line and I may be able to temporarily hook you up so it doesn't suck nearly as much.



dismem98 said:


> Oh Thelma you are so right....
> they have not been with us so they do not know
> 
> 
> Love when we get together...



 Oh god....  It may be a good thing you 2 aren't making it.   I'm not sure I could deal with the legal headaches of helping Thelma and Louise cross state lines or avoid the po-po.  



MICKEY88 said:


> not ruffled at all, just tellin' it like it is, I see meets planned on here all the time, and this is the First time I've seen someone say it can't be a great time because they won't be there,




 You gotta admit though....    This meet wouldn't be nearly as much fun if the prince and pyrate weren't there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You gotta admit though....    This meet wouldn't be nearly as much fun if the prince and pyrate weren't there.



I'm not so sure about this.  I think us girls could probably still mix up a large amount of fun...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well if you get bored and have a Comcast cable box in your hotel,   drop me a line and I may be able to temporarily hook you up so it doesn't suck nearly as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god....  It may be a good thing you 2 aren't making it.   I'm not sure I could deal with the legal headaches of helping Thelma and Louise cross state lines or avoid the po-po.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit though....    This meet wouldn't be nearly as much fun if the prince and pyrate weren't there.



well if the Prince weren't there the meet never would have been organized..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not so sure about this.  I think us girls could probably still mix up a large amount of fun...



LOL, you are so sure of that, you are comig to town how many daays before the meet..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not so sure about this.  I think us girls could probably still mix up a large amount of fun...



  If you noticed my wording...  I said "nearly as much fun".     You girls may be able to entertain yourselves,   but something tells me you'll enjoy picking on me and the Pyrate a lot as well.   



MICKEY88 said:


> well if the Prince weren't there the meet never would have been organized..LOL



  True.  



MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, you are so sure of that, you are comig to town how many daays before the meet..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, you are so sure of that, you are comig to town how many daays before the meet..



I had to fly in three days early to make sure there were adequate amounts of chocolate for all of us...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>




I'm glad you all are so amused that I'm coming in early. Hmmm. So much extra time. Maybe I should rent a car and go visit the nurse in CT.  Bet she'd be happy to see me...


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> Well if you get bored and have a Comcast cable box in your hotel,   drop me a line and I may be able to temporarily hook you up so it doesn't suck nearly as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god....  It may be a good thing you 2 aren't making it.   I'm not sure I could deal with the legal headaches of helping Thelma and Louise cross state lines or avoid the po-po.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit though....    This meet wouldn't be nearly as much fun if the prince and pyrate weren't there.





No worries Darcy and I together are quite harmless but know how to have fun.  And it seems the prince and pyrate are good to go   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not so sure about this.  I think us girls could probably still mix up a large amount of fun...



Think you may be right but have fun anyway with the boys


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> well if the Prince weren't there the meet never would have been organized..LOL



Well, at least probably not at Hershey...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had to fly in three days early to make sure there were adequate amounts of chocolate for all of us...



or to get all the chocolate for yourself..??


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had to fly in three days early to make sure there were adequate amounts of chocolate for all of us...




Atta girl and don't let the boys bug you cus you know what that means....


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm glad you all are so amused that I'm coming in early. Hmmm. So much extra time. Maybe I should rent a car and go visit the nurse in CT.  Bet she'd be happy to see me...



she might be happy to see you ,but not nearly as happy as the Prince and Pyrate


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> or to get all the chocolate for yourself..??



I think you may overestimate my ability to eat...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had to fly in three days early to make sure there were adequate amounts of chocolate for all of us...



 Why do i almost foresee a trip to Chocolate World before Saturday?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm glad you all are so amused that I'm coming in early. Hmmm. So much extra time. Maybe I should rent a car and go visit the nurse in CT.  Bet she'd be happy to see me...



Have fun driving thru NYC.    Depending on where in CT,   it might be easier to catch the train.

hmmmm......    I really do need to take a train trip one of these days.    I keep meaning too,   but somehow end up driving or staying closer to home instead.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Atta girl and don't let the boys bug you cus you know what that means....



That I'm never going to get any peace???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Have fun driving thru NYC.    Depending on where in CT,   it might be easier to catch the train.
> 
> hmmmm......    I really do need to take a train trip one of these days.    I keep meaning too,   but somehow end up driving or staying closer to home instead.



No problem.  I made the drive a bunch of times while in college. I have relatives that live near Hartford.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think you may overestimate my ability to eat...



There are other things you can do with Chocolate.....   



For example...  http://www.chocolatespa.com/

   (hmmm.... Teacher's specials in August....)


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That I'm never going to get any peace???




Hahahahahaha you may be right but it usually means they like you


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> There are other things you can do with Chocolate.....
> 
> 
> 
> For example...  http://www.chocolatespa.com/
> 
> (hmmm.... Teacher's specials in August....)



And....you just found my weak spot.  A DECADE OF CHOCOLATE DECADENCE...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> Hahahahahaha you may be right but it usually means they like you



So that's why they keep pulling my ponytail!


----------



## DCTooTall

dismem98 said:


> Hahahahahaha you may be right but it usually means they like you



   Does this mean I get ponytails to pull?!?   





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And....you just found my weak spot.  A DECADE OF CHOCOLATE DECADENCE...



  I think I may have found it awhile ago.    I did manage to get you (and tara for that matter) to fly in from Texas when I mentioned "Hershey chocolate" and "SSC Meet" in the same sentance.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So that's why they keep pulling my ponytail!






Great minds think alike.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.    Does this mean I get ponytails to pull?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  I think I may have found it awhile ago.    I did manage to get you (and tara for that matter) to fly in from Texas when I mentioned "Hershey chocolate" and "SSC Meet" in the same sentance.



1. Get out of my mind! 

2. Cause I know we were so hard to convince. 

Tara and I are bringing the Texas...be prepared...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Get out of my mind!
> 
> 2. Cause I know we were so hard to convince.
> 
> Tara and I are bringing the Texas...be prepared...




1.  

2.  It was the chocolate.   It made it easy.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think you may overestimate my ability to eat...



I didn't think you were going to eat it all, I figured you'd be filling a suitcase to take home with you


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Why do i almost foresee a trip to Chocolate World before Saturday?
> 
> ummmm...because there's no way of avoiding it...we will be making a trip to Chocolate World...with or without you!
> 
> 
> hmmmm......    I really do need to take a train trip one of these days.    I keep meaning too,   but somehow end up driving or staying closer to home instead.



wimp!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why do i almost foresee a trip to Chocolate World before Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun driving thru NYC.    Depending on where in CT,   it might be easier to catch the train.
> 
> hmmmm......    I really do need to take a train trip one of these days.    I keep meaning too,   but somehow end up driving or staying closer to home instead.



I've never driven thru NYC to get to Connecticut


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why do i almost foresee a trip to Chocolate World before Saturday?
> 
> .



you could stop of in HArrisburg then for a tour..


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> There are other things you can do with Chocolate.....
> 
> 
> 
> For example...  http://www.chocolatespa.com/
> 
> (hmmm.... Teacher's specials in August....)




ok that was not what you had in mind.....just make sure there's plastic on the furniture before hand..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> There are other things you can do with Chocolate.....
> 
> 
> 
> For example...  http://www.chocolatespa.com/
> 
> (hmmm.... Teacher's specials in August....)



hm if they do the chocolate spa, can we volunteer for cleanup duty


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't think you were going to eat it all, I figured you'd be filling a suitcase to take home with you



True enough. I would be disowned if I didn't bring back copious amounts of chocolate  souvenirs for my mom and sis.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok that was not what you had in mind.....just make sure there's plastic on the furniture before hand..



furniture..???

he dosen't have any, just an inflatable pool for the weekly, jello, pudding, or chocolate wrestling...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> True enough. I would be disowned if I didn't bring back copious amounts of chocolate  souvenirs for my mom and sis.



ohh and they make the best cookies at chocolate world also..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't think you were going to eat it all, I figured you'd be filling a suitcase to take home with you



She is flying southwest.... so 2 checked bags for free.    1 with her stuff for the trip,  and the 2nd for all the chocolate she's bringing home.  



NJDiva said:


> wimp!


 
  I think it's the fact I would need to connect to another train in Philly.   That.....  and the time/money hasn't really worked out for me to make a trip to NYC or points beyond.     When I've had to go to philly for work,  it's been easier to just drive due to it only being about 90min away (and the location i've needed to go to is in the outer metro area)....

and the only trip i've made to NYC since I've been in this part of the country was actually to drive someone I knew from the local school back home for the weekend.




MICKEY88 said:


> I've never driven thru NYC to get to Connecticut



    Just goes to show how much I get out of this area going north.   Most of my trips have either ended up being in the Baltimore/DC area.....  or down there to catch a flight back home to Atlanta or to WDW.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> hm if they do the chocolate spa, can we volunteer for cleanup duty



If we do the chocolate spa, i'm pretty sure you can volunteer for any duty you want...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If we do the chocolate spa, i'm pretty sure you can volunteer for any duty you want...



I'll be right back, I hafta go buy a gift certificate for the chocolate spa


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> furniture..???
> 
> he dosen't have any, just an inflatable pool for the weekly, jello, pudding, or chocolate wrestling...



 Well I hope he plans on holding that event early in the week before I get there...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you could stop of in HArrisburg then for a tour..



  Possibly.   I think I'll let her decide what she wants to do on non park days.   Between Gettysburg, Lancaster, Harrisburg, and Baltimore all being so close,   I'm sure she can think of something.



NJDiva said:


> ok that was not what you had in mind.....just make sure there's plastic on the furniture before hand..



 



MICKEY88 said:


> furniture..???
> 
> he dosen't have any, just an inflatable pool for the weekly, jello, pudding, or chocolate wrestling...



  Hi-diddle-dee-dee! A Bachelor's life for me!  





MICKEY88 said:


> ohh and they make the best cookies at chocolate world also..



They used to also make some awesome cheesecakes....   but last year when I was down there they seemed to have started cheating a bit and they weren't quite as impressive.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If we do the chocolate spa, i'm pretty sure you can volunteer for any duty you want...







MICKEY88 said:


> I'll be right back, I hafta go buy a gift certificate for the chocolate spa


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well I hope he plans on holding that event early in the week before I get there...



oops, he didn't tell you... ummm you're the guest wrestler , we sold tickets ...ummm but we're going to buy you chocolate with the profits..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's the fact I would need to connect to another train in Philly.   That.....  and the time/money hasn't really worked out for me to make a trip to NYC or points beyond.     When I've had to go to philly for work,  it's been easier to just drive due to it only being about 90min away (and the location i've needed to go to is in the outer metro area)....
> 
> and the only trip i've made to NYC since I've been in this part of the country was actually to drive someone I knew from the local school back home for the weekend.
> Just goes to show how much I get out of this area going north.   Most of my trips have either ended up being in the Baltimore/DC area.....  or down there to catch a flight back home to Atlanta or to WDW.



I actually like train rides, but the one from New York to CT is pretty boring. I'd rather go through some pretty countryside or mountains.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I actually like train rides, but the one from New York to CT is pretty boring. I'd rather go through some pretty countryside or mountains.



Sadly,     as much as i enjoy trains,   I've never been on a real train ride.

  (Not including subways....  or the commuters i rode as a kid from NJ to NYC as a kid a couple times)


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I actually like train rides, but the one from New York to CT is pretty boring. I'd rather go through some pretty countryside or mountains.



like this..

http://youtu.be/ZQA79P7PzTg


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> oops, he didn't tell you... ummm you're the guest wrestler , we sold tickets ...ummm but we're going to buy you chocolate with the profits..



Wow. I thought you guys were friends. You're really not on his side, are you?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I actually like train rides, but the one from New York to CT is pretty boring. I'd rather go through some pretty countryside or mountains.




Knoebels has a nice train ride..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,     as much as i enjoy trains,   I've never been on a real train ride.
> 
> (Not including subways....  or the commuters i rode as a kid from NJ to NYC as a kid a couple times)



Didn't you grow up in Atlanta?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. I thought you guys were friends. You're really not on his side, are you?



ummm he's a Prince, I'm a Pyrate, I'm not sure we can be friends..


remember I still have 3 empty rooms at my house...LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. I thought you guys were friends. You're really not on his side, are you?



  Um,  He's a .  He's not on anyone's side but his own.



MICKEY88 said:


> Knoebels has a nice train ride..LOL




That reminds me....   Did we ever figure out a time/place to meet for Knoebels?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Didn't you grow up in Atlanta?



LOL, he grew tall, but not neccessarily UP..that's why he's so much fun


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Didn't you grow up in Atlanta?



  Yup...  but my Grandmother lived in Piscataway, NJ.   As a kid we visited her a few times,    and then my Dad would take me and my brother on day trips into the city.



MICKEY88 said:


> ummm he's a Prince, I'm a Pyrate, I'm not sure we can be friends..
> 
> 
> remember I still have 3 empty rooms at my house...LOL




  Can you really call them "empty" when they still have the shackles, chains, and other....."accessories" in them?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> like this..
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZQA79P7PzTg



Not exactly. What was that? The forest somewhere?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Um,  He's a .  He's not on anyone's side but his own.
> 
> 2.That reminds me....   Did we ever figure out a time/place to meet for Knoebels?



1 very well stated, matey
2. nope, I was going to ask if people still wanted to go there, If I go I'll have to leave  early to head to the airport..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, he grew tall, but not neccessarily UP..that's why he's so much fun


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Can you really call them "empty" when they still have the shackles, chains, and other....."accessories" in them?



yep, they are empty until the bodies are added...I mean the people...oops...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 very well stated, matey
> 2. nope, I was going to ask if people still wanted to go there, If I go I'll have to leave  early to head to the airport..



2.  I've never been...    and we did find the post mentioning Dole Whip availability.  

  But,   I'm open.   CoasterAddict?  Louisa?    Do you ladies still want to go to Knoebels on Friday?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not exactly. What was that? The forest somewhere?



yes


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> yes



Thank you.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 very well stated, matey
> 2. nope, I was going to ask if people still wanted to go there, If I go I'll have to leave  early to head to the airport..



To get Tara? Woohoo!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  I've never been...    and we did find the post mentioning Dole Whip availability.
> 
> But,   I'm open.   CoasterAddict?  Louisa?    Do you ladies still want to go to Knoebels on Friday?



I think CoasterAddict mentioned 10:30 since the park opens at 11,

since there is no fence, there is no rope drop, so to speak..LOL

we could meet right here..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




LOl


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  I've never been...    and we did find the post mentioning Dole Whip availability.
> 
> But,   I'm open.   CoasterAddict?  Louisa?    Do you ladies still want to go to Knoebels on Friday?



Knoebels sounds fun, but I'm up for what everyone else wants to do. It's the people I'm really there to see. Whatever we do will be fun.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> To get Tara? Woohoo!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Knoebels sounds fun, but I'm up for what everyone else wants to do. It's the people I'm really there to see. Whatever we do will be fun.



OK, then jello wrestling it is..!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think CoasterAddict mentioned 10:30 since the park opens at 11,
> 
> since there is no fence, there is no rope drop, so to speak..LOL
> 
> we could meet right here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOl



  Meet the Pyrate at the pirate.   got it.  

  What time do you have to head out to get to the airport?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Knoebels sounds fun, but I'm up for what everyone else wants to do. It's the people I'm really there to see. Whatever we do will be fun.



 



MICKEY88 said:


> OK, then jello wrestling it is..!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, then jello wrestling it is..!!!!



Haha. You are just determined to use that joke into the ground. 

Going to bed now...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. You are just determined to use that joke into the ground.
> 
> Going to bed now...



I think he's just in the mood to see some Jello wrestling.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. You are just determined to use that joke into the ground.
> 
> Going to bed now...



twice, that's all I used it..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think he's just in the mood to see some Jello wrestling.



Goodnight to you, too. 

You guys will have to amuse yourselves without me...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> twice, that's all I used it..



Um, yes...that's all you've used it tonight.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Meet the Pyrate at the pirate.   got it.
> 
> 2. What time do you have to head out to get to the airport?



1. seriously, as you walk in the main road from the parking lot, to the left are picnic pavillions, then a gift shop, then restrooms, then the giant ferris wheel

between the gift shop and ferris wheel is a line of benches, I was thinking that would be a good place to meet, that way people can browse the giftshop, hit the restrooms, or chill on a bench..

2. I was thinking between 4 and 5, that way I have time to stop off at my house freshen up, turn on the AC in the guest room, and head to the airport


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Goodnight to you, too.
> 
> You guys will have to amuse yourselves without me...



That just sounds....wrong.   

'night!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um, yes...that's all you've used it tonight.



if it was mentioned before, that must have been a conversation you had with DC


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That just sounds....wrong.
> 
> 'night!



it does sound wrong, but sounds much better than amusing each other


----------



## MICKEY88

good night, I'm heading to bed also, I came home from work tonight and mowed my lawn, and weed whacked in this heat.. I'm beat


----------



## MICKEY88

here is a photo from the train ride thru the woods, at Knoebels, taken in 2004, at the first dismeet I ever attended..and yes it is a real live deer


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm glad you all are so amused that I'm coming in early. Hmmm. So much extra time. Maybe I should rent a car and go visit the nurse in CT.  Bet she'd be happy to see me...



Of course I would be happy to see you!  We could have a lot of fun!  When do you get to PA?  Have a safe trip.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning everyone! Happy humpday.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy humpday.



right back at ya, Princess


----------



## ToddRN

...and another happy humpday everyone!!!  Hope y'all are doing great!!  October is getting closer!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Sorry I've been absent as of late guys. I've got a lot going on right now with planning my trip to NYC, working, and dealing with some personal things. I called off work today because my knee is totally jacked up and I can barely walk right now. At least it happened today and not next week or while I was in NYC. Hope everyone has had a great week so far and happy hump day!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy humpday.





MICKEY88 said:


> right back at ya, Princess





ToddRN said:


> ...and another happy humpday everyone!!!  Hope y'all are doing great!!  October is getting closer!!!





bluedevilinaz said:


> Sorry I've been absent as of late guys. I've got a lot going on right now with planning my trip to NYC, working, and dealing with some personal things. I called off work today because my knee is totally jacked up and I can barely walk right now. At least it happened today and not next week or while I was in NYC. Hope everyone has had a great week so far and happy hump day!




What does it say about us as a group when we love pointing out our humpdays and wishing a good one to everyone this much?      

What would Freud say?


----------



## tjacks55

i thought you guys wanted to move up the thread?! lol


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> What does it say about us as a group when we love pointing out our humpdays and wishing a good one to everyone this much?
> 
> What would Freud say?



Freud would have lost his mind trying to figure this group out..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> What does it say about us as a group when we love pointing out our humpdays and wishing a good one to everyone this much?
> 
> What would Freud say?




He'd say "Do whatchya gotta do!"


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> He'd say "Do whatchya gotta do!"



sounds more like your personal philosophy, than something freud would say..LOL


----------



## ctnurse

This is one of the best hump days!!! I am off to NJ to see U2!  Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> This is one of the best hump days!!! I am off to NJ to see U2!  Hope everyone has a great night



That is a awesome concert!!!  Saw them last year at soldier field...simply amazing.   Say Hi to the Edge for me, we are close!!!  ENJOY!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> This is one of the best hump days!!! I am off to NJ to see U2!  Hope everyone has a great night



awesome, have fun


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds more like your personal philosophy, than something freud would say..LOL



 Heh...you can't argue with great minds


----------



## nurse.darcy

I just have one thing to say. . .SOMEONE PLEASE GO MAKE ME DO LAUNDRY.  

Sorry for shouting but I need socks and I want you all to kick me in the 244. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I just have one thing to say. . .SOMEONE PLEASE GO MAKE ME DO LAUNDRY.
> 
> Sorry for shouting but I need socks and I want you all to kick me in the 244. . .



don't look at me, I should go to the laundromat, but I refuse, it's too hot...

just go buy new socks...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> don't look at me, I should go to the laundromat, but I refuse, it's too hot...
> 
> just go buy new socks...



Mickey Sox of course!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Mickey Sox of course!!!



noooooooooooo...........  Pirate socks  LOL


----------



## dismem98

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Mickey Sox of course!!!





MICKEY88 said:


> noooooooooooo...........  Pirate socks  LOL





I have both  
But way too hot to wear either.  I will see them in winter


----------



## MICKEY88

dismem98 said:


> I have both
> But way too hot to wear either.  I will see them in winter



makes sense to me


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> makes sense to me




After 20 days straight of 100 plus and this may go down as the hottest summer in Dallas..
no socks needed... in fact not much clothing  
Thank god I do what i do without having to wear much


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> don't look at me, I should go to the laundromat, but I refuse, it's too hot...
> 
> just go buy new socks...



While this is a great suggestion. . .I have WAYYYYYYYYY too many socks from doing this the last two times I had to go do laundry.  Luckily, the washers/dryers are right next to the pool so I decided to do a load of whites and get my socks washed while floating in the pool.  Helped beat the heat.  

Its funny, I became very productive last night after doing laundry.  I made a wonderful Bolognese sause to use this weekend over pasta, and cooked meals for the next two days so I can manage to stick to my diet. I don't know if it was the laundry or the pool but it was a good thing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> After 20 days straight of 100 plus and this may go down as the hottest summer in Dallas..
> no socks needed... in fact not much clothing
> Thank god I do what i do without having to wear much



LOL, girlfriend.  I wish I swam for a living.  Swimming yesterday made laundry bearable. . .lol.


----------



## DMass

Just hang the dirty clothes over a chair, wait a couple of days and like magic they won't smell too bad and you can wear them again.


----------



## DCTooTall

DMass said:


> Just hang the dirty clothes over a chair, wait a couple of days and like magic they won't smell too bad and you can wear them again.



I'm a firm believer in the shower daily and don't do anything that could cause you to sweat.   It's amazing how clean the clothes stay that way.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> I'm a firm believer in the shower daily and don't do anything that could cause you to sweat.   It's amazing how clean the clothes stay that way.



Wish it was that easy, with all the biking I do a lot of laundry and several showers daily.  Going to the beach helps, love the salt water, great for poisen ivy also.

Had a nice day in the city yesterday, saw the Daily Show and spent some time in the new beer garden under the HighLine.  Thouh maybe not as much fun as seeing U2!


----------



## DCTooTall

I just picked up the Hershey tickets for those who had me pre-purchase them.   

A little over a week to go!


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Wish it was that easy, with all the biking I do a lot of laundry and several showers daily.  Going to the beach helps, love the salt water, great for poisen ivy also.
> 
> Had a nice day in the city yesterday, saw the Daily Show and spent some time in the new beer garden under the HighLine.  Thouh maybe not as much fun as seeing U2!



Sounds like you had fun!  But U2 totally rocked!  It really was an awesome show!!!!!

Now the next big fun thing I am looking forward to is WDW next month.

I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day.  I pulled in my driveway at 3am.

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like you had fun!  But U2 totally rocked!  It really was an awesome show!!!!!
> 
> Now the next big fun thing I am looking forward to is WDW next month.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day.  I pulled in my driveway at 3am.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day



You have me beat, I was home by 1.  And here I am at work already.  Hope you make it thru the day!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I just picked up the Hershey tickets for those who had me pre-purchase them.
> 
> A little over a week to go!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Of course I would be happy to see you!  We could have a lot of fun!  When do you get to PA?  Have a safe trip.



I get in on Wednesday.  But I don't think I'll seriously make it up this trip.  Mostly I'm just giving DC and the Pyrate a hard time.  

Thinking about flying up to CT for Thanksgiving though so maybe we could get together then...?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I get in on Wednesday.  But I don't think I'll seriously make it up this trip.  Mostly I'm just giving DC and the Pyrate a hard time.
> 
> Thinking about flying up to CT for Thanksgiving though so maybe we could get together then...?



Why do I get the feeling you enjoy giving me a hard time?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Why do I get the feeling you enjoy giving me a hard time?



Not really.  I'm just holding my own against the two of you...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Why do I get the feeling you enjoy giving me a hard time?



WHO is giving WHO the HARD time????


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not really.  I'm just holding my own against the two of you...



hmm  you can hold anything you want against me..


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> WHO is giving WHO the HARD time????



I think The Pyrate will refrain from comment


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like you had fun!  But U2 totally rocked!  It really was an awesome show!!!!!
> 
> Now the next big fun thing I am looking forward to is WDW next month.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day.  I pulled in my driveway at 3am.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day



What are your dates in August?  I am terrible at remembering.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I swear, the last two days this has been the slowest ever. . .We can't break records at this pace peeps. . .lol


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> I swear, the last two days this has been the slowest ever. . .We can't break records at this pace peeps. . .lol



we've been busy giving or getting a hard time... I have been crazy busy at work. Like, actually working! We are setting up new servers, I am doing some Windows 7 training classes, and getting ready to open our new rooftop theater with all the technology bells and whistles. I hope this doesnt cut into my Hershey Park/October DIS trips... 

...on another note, I have been playing cougar (roar!) to a nice young brotha I met at the supermarket a couple of weeks back. Finally went on our first date last night to see Transformers. That is the longest movie ever!  He's good company though... I don't see him as relationship material, but I can play with him in my den for a minute.  Enjoy your night, folks!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I get in on Wednesday.  But I don't think I'll seriously make it up this trip.  Mostly I'm just giving DC and the Pyrate a hard time.
> 
> Thinking about flying up to CT for Thanksgiving though so maybe we could get together then...?


Sounds like a great idea....what is here is in CT?


nurse.darcy said:


> What are your dates in August?  I am terrible at remembering.


We are flying in Aug 17 and leave Aug 26.


nurse.darcy said:


> I swear, the last two days this has been the slowest ever. . .We can't break records at this pace peeps. . .lol


My life has the usual craziness but it has been really crazy.  I lurk and I try to post at least once daily.  I want to get into bed early tonight since I was up really late last night.


LaLalovesWDW said:


> we've been busy giving or getting a hard time... I have been crazy busy at work. Like, actually working! We are setting up new servers, I am doing some Windows 7 training classes, and getting ready to open our new rooftop theater with all the technology bells and whistles. I hope this doesnt cut into my Hershey Park/October DIS trips...
> 
> ...on another note, I have been playing cougar (roar!) to a nice young brotha I met at the supermarket a couple of weeks back. Finally went on our first date last night to see Transformers. That is the longest movie ever!  He's good company though... I don't see him as relationship material, but I can play with him in my den for a minute.  Enjoy your night, folks!



Have fun with your cub.  Enjoy and go with the flow.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like a great idea....what is here is in CT?



My mom's side of the family lives in Wethersfield.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mom's side of the family lives in Wethersfield.



You know, I have heard of that town, from listening to CT radio stations for so long.

So, saw Harry Potter tonight and then stopped by a club that was serving complimentry marguiritas.  Good thing I was not driving!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> we've been busy giving or getting a hard time... I have been crazy busy at work. Like, actually working! We are setting up new servers, I am doing some Windows 7 training classes, and getting ready to open our new rooftop theater with all the technology bells and whistles. I hope this doesnt cut into my Hershey Park/October DIS trips...
> 
> ...on another note, I have been playing cougar (roar!) to a nice young brotha I met at the supermarket a couple of weeks back. Finally went on our first date last night to see Transformers. That is the longest movie ever!  He's good company though... I don't see him as relationship material, but I can play with him in my den for a minute.  Enjoy your night, folks!



OMG LMBO! Girl just don't hurt the poor boy...play nicely with your toy and put him back on the shelf.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I swear, the last two days this has been the slowest ever. . .We can't break records at this pace peeps. . .lol



 I blame the Hershey trip prep....

  ...with maybe the extreme heat being a contributing factor.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> we've been busy giving or getting a hard time... I have been crazy busy at work. Like, actually working! We are setting up new servers, I am doing some Windows 7 training classes, and getting ready to open our new rooftop theater with all the technology bells and whistles. I hope this doesnt cut into my Hershey Park/October DIS trips...
> 
> ...on another note, I have been playing cougar (roar!) to a nice young brotha I met at the supermarket a couple of weeks back. Finally went on our first date last night to see Transformers. That is the longest movie ever!  He's good company though... I don't see him as relationship material, but I can play with him in my den for a minute.  Enjoy your night, folks!



Just be careful you don't break the toy.   I'm not sure what kind of warranty they have available.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> OMG LMBO! Girl just don't hurt the poor boy...play nicely with your toy and put him back on the shelf.





DCTooTall said:


> Just be careful you don't break the toy.   I'm not sure what kind of warranty they have available.



You both should do a tag team comedy routine! LOL... that was cute.  I wish I had a damn shelf. I wouldn't be so  frustrated.   

Happy FRIDAY! Yay, my favorite holiday!  I am resuming my home-buying hunt this weekend and finally going to see Harry Potter in IMAX.  I hope thery do the book justice.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

What a PERFECT morning..... NOT..... Woke up to this god aweful smell in my house and it turns out one of the dogs got sick last night and pooped all over their kennel. Of course, I failed to realize this before letting her out so now I have it all over my tile and carpet. Time to decide whether to make her suffer in it or clean it up before I go to work and risk being late..... ugh.... fml....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Perfect Morning....My nephew's wife has been induced....which means I will be a Great Aunt later this morning.  They are waiting to find out boy or girl, so that will be a surprise, too!

7/22/11 = cool bday!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Howdy folks 

Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm afraid all my free time (or computer time, at least) has been sucked up by the mileage challenge I have going on with about 20 friends (can be walking or running miles, I am still running but most of my miles are walking).  We all started out nice and slow, so I had 50 miles sometime on the 12th.  Last night I had 116 and my goal is 200 by the end of the month   Walking 8 or 9 miles a day (in near record heat, of course) takes up a lot of time.   Additionally, my bestie is still in town until the end of the month, plus my pastor decided I would be the perfect person to run the Sunday School program, and another friend roped me into a very part time political job, so my plate is getting rather full.  

Oh, and it is fair week, too.  For those not versed in small town Midwest fairs, this is a Big Deal.  My bestie's son (they are moving from South Texas to New Orleans courtesy of the Navy, not really a small town kid....) got to participate in the pig wrestling competition with his 2 uncles and a friend of theirs in the 12-15 year old category and they won   I am sure his new friend's in NO will be impressed


----------



## TheBigE

ctnurse said:


> Sounds good...just let me know!  As long as you bring some of the wine from your vineyard!



Deal two bottles one to share and one to keep in your collection.   I am thinking the weekend of 30 or 31 July.   I still need to finalize plans, but that looks like my free weekend at the moment, but I have some flexibility. Let me know.....gotta have me some of that Paul's pasta



dismem98 said:


> I, too love to do just thrill rides in one day.  My kids and I have done all four parks in one day doing that.  So much fun.
> 
> Since you're gonna be here a month come down to WDW in Aug.  I'm meeting up with Darce and a few others.  I'll be there for at least 2 or 3 weeks. But the east coast sounds good too.
> 
> On countdown for my summer vacation only 7 more days of work.
> YIPPPPEEEEEEE



Thanks for the invite, I would love to come but I am all over the US for three weeks.  CT, Indiana, Wyoming.....You never know, I am crazy enough to fly down for a day to two...heck you only live once.   If I don't make it can I put in an attraction request????  BAHAHA



NJDiva said:


> OMG LMBO! Girl just don't hurt the poor boy...play nicely with your toy and put him back on the shelf.



Really not sure what to say here, does the half plus 7 (or ten) rule apply to women.     Sorta like a trycycle right, fun to ride until your friends see you...I hope I did not say that out loud again...


Finished up here in Africa waiting to board plane for all night trip back to civilizat on.   For those of you in America, be very thankful for what you have and the way you live.   

Later!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You both should do a tag team comedy routine! LOL... that was cute.  I wish I had a damn shelf. I wouldn't be so  frustrated.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY! Yay, my favorite holiday!  I am resuming my home-buying hunt this weekend and finally going to see Harry Potter in IMAX.  I hope thery do the book justice.



Harry Potter = 

I thought they did a great job considering how much there was in the book.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Perfect Morning....My nephew's wife has been induced....which means I will be a Great Aunt later this morning.  They are waiting to find out boy or girl, so that will be a surprise, too!
> 
> 7/22/11 = cool bday!



Congratulations! I'm praying that everything goes smoothly for your niece-in-law today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> What a PERFECT morning..... NOT..... Woke up to this god aweful smell in my house and it turns out one of the dogs got sick last night and pooped all over their kennel. Of course, I failed to realize this before letting her out so now I have it all over my tile and carpet. Time to decide whether to make her suffer in it or clean it up before I go to work and risk being late..... ugh.... fml....



So sorry to hear this. Poor puppy! The same thing happened to my dog a few years ago and the smell was truly indescribable... *shudders*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy folks
> Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm afraid all my free time (or computer time, at least) has been sucked up by the mileage challenge I have going on with about 20 friends (can be walking or running miles, I am still running but most of my miles are walking).  We all started out nice and slow, so I had 50 miles sometime on the 12th.  Last night I had 116 and my goal is 200 by the end of the month   Walking 8 or 9 miles a day (in near record heat, of course) takes up a lot of time.   Additionally, my bestie is still in town until the end of the month, plus my pastor decided I would be the perfect person to run the Sunday School program, and another friend roped me into a very part time political job, so my plate is getting rather full.
> Oh, and it is fair week, too.  For those not versed in small town Midwest fairs, this is a Big Deal.  My bestie's son (they are moving from South Texas to New Orleans courtesy of the Navy, not really a small town kid....) got to participate in the pig wrestling competition with his 2 uncles and a friend of theirs in the 12-15 year old category and they won   I am sure his new friend's in NO will be impressed



Wow! I'm way impressed with the miles you are covering! Have you signed up for the Princess yet? I think the registration fee goes up August 5th.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So sorry to hear this. Poor puppy! The same thing happened to my dog a few years ago and the smell was truly indescribable... *shudders*



Yeah it's truly the most disgusting smell ever.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congratulations! I'm praying that everything goes smoothly for your niece-in-law today.



Lydia Rose entered the world at 810pm.  Everyone is tired, but fine!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Holy HOT here in NJ!  Thank God for air conditioning   I should be getting ready for some sleep (it was a long day) but stupid me drank an ice coffee 2 hours ago and I am now WIRED 

Watching a rerun of Fraiser....


----------



## TheBigE

So as I was waiting for my last flight I wandered through the Duty Free Store for your assortment of whiskies, wine, chocolates, watches etc.   When I came across Men's Cologne.....so just throwing out the question to anyone that wants to answer, is cologne worth it?   Do you like cologne on a guy???

Perhaps sleep deprivation with the all night flight is taking over......


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> What a PERFECT morning..... NOT..... Woke up to this god aweful smell in my house and it turns out one of the dogs got sick last night and pooped all over their kennel. Of course, I failed to realize this before letting her out so now I have it all over my tile and carpet. Time to decide whether to make her suffer in it or clean it up before I go to work and risk being late..... ugh.... fml....


Is your baby any better today????  Poor baby.  If it makes you feel any better I had to deal with poop yesterday too, and it was not dog poop.  One of the great things about being a nurse!  I will you spare you guys the details.


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Perfect Morning....My nephew's wife has been induced....which means I will be a Great Aunt later this morning.  They are waiting to find out boy or girl, so that will be a surprise, too!
> 
> 7/22/11 = cool bday!


It must have been a great day for babies, one of my bffs welcomed  her 4th child, a little boy named Finley Michael  Congrats to you and your family!


DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm afraid all my free time (or computer time, at least) has been sucked up by the mileage challenge I have going on with about 20 friends (can be walking or running miles, I am still running but most of my miles are walking).  We all started out nice and slow, so I had 50 miles sometime on the 12th.  Last night I had 116 and my goal is 200 by the end of the month   Walking 8 or 9 miles a day (in near record heat, of course) takes up a lot of time.   Additionally, my bestie is still in town until the end of the month, plus my pastor decided I would be the perfect person to run the Sunday School program, and another friend roped me into a very part time political job, so my plate is getting rather full.
> 
> Oh, and it is fair week, too.  For those not versed in small town Midwest fairs, this is a Big Deal.  My bestie's son (they are moving from South Texas to New Orleans courtesy of the Navy, not really a small town kid....) got to participate in the pig wrestling competition with his 2 uncles and a friend of theirs in the 12-15 year old category and they won   I am sure his new friend's in NO will be impressed


Wow very impressive.  It sounds like you are getting in great shape. Fairs are another thing I love about summer.  The fairs around here start in August and go through Sept, with the biggest one being TheBigE!  Really



TheBigE said:


> Deal two bottles one to share and one to keep in your collection.   I am thinking the weekend of 30 or 31 July.   I still need to finalize plans, but that looks like my free weekend at the moment, but I have some flexibility. Let me know.....gotta have me some of that Paul's pasta
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite, I would love to come but I am all over the US for three weeks.  CT, Indiana, Wyoming.....You never know, I am crazy enough to fly down for a day to two...heck you only live once.   If I don't make it can I put in an attraction request????  BAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure what to say here, does the half plus 7 (or ten) rule apply to women.     Sorta like a trycycle right, fun to ride until your friends see you...I hope I did not say that out loud again...
> 
> 
> Finished up here in Africa waiting to board plane for all night trip back to civilizat on.   For those of you in America, be very thankful for what you have and the way you live.
> 
> Later!!



A bottle of wine for me to keep, thats a deal.The 30th would be better for me since I have plans the night of the 31st.   I am thankful everyday for what I have.  I know that most people in the world don't live like we live in the States.  I hope you arrived home safely. One the the greatest feelings in the world is getting home after a trip and sleeping in your bed that first night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TheBigE said:


> So as I was waiting for my last flight I wandered through the Duty Free Store for your assortment of whiskies, wine, chocolates, watches etc.   When I came across Men's Cologne.....so just throwing out the question to anyone that wants to answer, is cologne worth it?   Do you like cologne on a guy???
> 
> Perhaps sleep deprivation with the all night flight is taking over......



It truly depends.  Some guys smell awesome with cologne on.  Others smell covered up.  I always believe that you get what you pay for - just be sure to smell it first or get a woman's opinion on the scent.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy One Week to Hershey Day! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It still feels like we're living in an oven down here. Definitely time for a trip to the pool.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> just be sure to smell it first or get a woman's opinion on the scent.



the only problem with that is, what one woman may like, the next may hate, so unless it's the opinion of the woman in your life, it could be quite meaningless..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the only problem with that is, what one woman may like, the next may hate, so unless it's the opinion of the woman in your life, it could be quite meaningless..



Unfortunately, this is quite true.  I will say however that there have been a couple men I know that the women I know love to sniff. . .It seems there are some scents that appeal to the masses. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Unfortunately, this is quite true.  I will say however that there have been a couple men I know that the women I know love to sniff. . .It seems there are some scents that appeal to the masses. . .




true, it is those scents that are successful, and big sellers..

as for the men you know ,is it the scent alone, or the scent combined with the individual body chemistry of those men ??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> Is your baby any better today????  Poor baby.  If it makes you feel any better I had to deal with poop yesterday too, and it was not dog poop.  One of the great things about being a nurse!  I will you spare you guys the details.



Yeah she is. They're not my dogs though, just a couple dogs I'm fostering for a rescue group. They leave this coming week before I go to NYC. They both spent the night outside last night because I didn't want to deal with waking up to that again. Yuck! I could never be a nurse for that reason along with the fact that I don't handle copious amounts of blood very well and am a sympathy puker. haha. 



Man this week is gonna be an awesome week! My girlfriend is coming down tomorrow night and will be here until Tuesday and I leave for NYC on Friday for 4 days!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> true, it is those scents that are successful, and big sellers..
> 
> as for the men you know ,is it the scent alone, or the scent combined with the individual body chemistry of those men ??



I can say for sure that with two of them its DEFINITELY the scent alone on that particular person. The other one. . .well, ya know. 

I can say without a shadow of a doubt that "clean man" is my fave scent.  If you are clean and well groomed and smell of soap, shaving cream and toothpaste, that can just make me a happy girl.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I can say for sure that with two of them its DEFINITELY the scent alone on that particular person. The other one. . .well, ya know.
> 
> I can say without a shadow of a doubt that "clean man" is my fave scent.  If you are clean and well groomed and smell of soap, shaving cream and toothpaste, that can just make me a happy girl.



if a guy smells of those 3 things, he's not rinsing properly  LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .

Yay.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> if a guy smells of those 3 things, he's not rinsing properly  LOL



I am sorry, but even if you stand in a shower for hours, the scent of shaving cream, soap and toothpaste will be there regardless. . .and its awesome to smell.

Clean man is good. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .
> 
> Yay.



Congrats.. thas great


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry, but even if you stand in a shower for hours, the scent of shaving cream, soap and toothpaste will be there regardless. . .and its awesome to smell.
> 
> Clean man is good. . .lol.



I prefer a "DIRTY"  woman..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Congrats.. thas great



Thanks.  Its been a while in coming.



MICKEY88 said:


> I prefer a DIRTY  woman..LOL



Your Pyrate side is showing HUGE tonight. . .lol.  Love it.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> So as I was waiting for my last flight I wandered through the Duty Free Store for your assortment of whiskies, wine, chocolates, watches etc.   When I came across Men's Cologne.....so just throwing out the question to anyone that wants to answer, is cologne worth it?   Do you like cologne on a guy???
> 
> Perhaps sleep deprivation with the all night flight is taking over......



I will admit I do like a nice cologne on SOME men. there are men out there that just smell nice after a shower. something that some men forget is that if they have a soap that has a scent to it, using a colone may clash with it and then it just sucks from there.
I had a friend in high school that used to wear Aramis and I literally would go up to him in the middle of the hall, grab him by the collar and just sniff his neck....yeah I was kinda bold in high school!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.Thanks.  Its been a while in coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your Pyrate side is showing HUGE tonight. . .lol.  Love it.




1. same hospital, or farther from home 


2.oops,didn't think my shorts were THAT short...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

pirate rule 5. Pirates do not cry, except in the case of the loss of a shipload of rum.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. same hospital, or farther from home
> 
> 
> 2.oops,didn't think my shorts were THAT short...LOL



1. Different hospital, different hospital company, better pay and lifestyle.

2.  You know I can see your side earlier than anyone.


----------



## ToddRN

nurse.darcy said:


> So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .
> 
> Yay.



Hey Darcy- glad to hear your good news!!!  I'm thinking the cath lab could be pretty stressful!  So welcome back to the floor- hope it works out great for you, and its a smooth transition!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .
> 
> Yay.



that's on my bucket list.... to have a Nurse on the floor


----------



## nurse.darcy

ToddRN said:


> Hey Darcy- glad to hear your good news!!!  I'm thinking the cath lab could be pretty stressful!  So welcome back to the floor- hope it works out great for you, and its a smooth transition!!!



Todd. . .cath lab is no more stressful than any other position.  The difference is call shifts.  At two shifts a month in DC, no issues, here I take call 11 days a month. . .sucks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that's on my bucket list.... to have a Nurse on the floor



Anytime, anywhere. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Anytime, anywhere. . .



I thought you were in love


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought you were in love



I am.  What does that have to do with this.

Just asking. . .okay off to shower and sleep. ..I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy One Week to Hershey Day! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It still feels like we're living in an oven down here. Definitely time for a trip to the pool.



And I've actually managed to clean most of my apartment.   I should be able to get the rest straightened before Wednesday.  



NJDiva said:


> I will admit I do like a nice colone on SOME men. there are men out there that just smell nice after a shower. something that some men forget is that if they have a soap that has a scent to it, using a colone may clash with it and then it just sucks from there.
> I had a friend in high school that used to wear Aramis and I literally would go up to him in the middle of the hall, grab him by the collar and just sniff his neck....yeah I was kinda bold in high school!



  You?  Bold??  NEVER!!






nurse.darcy said:


> Todd. . .cath lab is no more stressful than any other position.  The difference is call shifts.  At two shifts a month in DC, no issues, here I take call 11 days a month. . .sucks.



I blame the old people living in Florida.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .
> 
> Yay.



Congrats! I know how much you despised the on call shifts.



nurse.darcy said:


> 1. Different hospital, different hospital company, better pay and lifestyle.



WOO!  better pay is always good!



MICKEY88 said:


> that's on my bucket list.... to have a Nurse on the floor



hahahaha


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> And I've actually managed to clean most of my apartment.   I should be able to get the rest straightened before Wednesday.
> 
> You?  Bold??  NEVER!!
> 
> I blame the old people living in Florida.



Its funny to note but most of my patients in the cath lab are in their 50's.  I always expected to have older patients in the cath lab.  Its rather amazing.

DC, get the apartment cleaned.  Pay someone if you have to.  We wenches (or princesses) do not like dirty digs. . .lol.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats! I know how much you despised the on call shifts. better pay is always good!
> 
> hahahaha



Yes, the on call shifts I hated, but you also know I have been complaining about the pay forever. And stop laughing at me. . .lol

For the nurses. . .if you work for HCA companies, you have no secure job or future and your pay is at the bottom of the barrel for your area. They don't care.  If you quit, they find some other sucker.  I was amazed when I found out what other hospitals in the area pay for the same skill level. I am happy I am leaving HCA. I will NEVER work for another HCA facility.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1  DC, get the apartment cleaned.  Pay someone if you have to.  We wenches (or princesses) do not like dirty digs. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 2   Yes, the on call shifts I hated, but you also know I have been complaining about the pay forever. And stop laughing at me. . .lol
> 
> For the nurses. . .if you work for HCA companies, you have no secure job or future and your pay is at the bottom of the barrel for your area. They don't care.  If you quit, they find some other sucker.  I was amazed when I found out what other hospitals in the area pay for the same skill level. I am happy I am leaving HCA. I will NEVER work for another HCA facility.



1.  It's pretty much cleaned.  Just need to run through with a vaccuum....  and probably straighten my room a bit.   But the rest of the apartment is cleaned at this point.  

2.  Ssooooo....  Does this mean your new job is bringing the pay back up towards the level you had in previous jobs?   I remember your saying that what you got paid in florida was less than in DC or Vegas,  but the proximity to the parks made it worth while.    I'm wondering if you finally fixed that one downside.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  It's pretty much cleaned.  Just need to run through with a vaccuum....  and probably straighten my room a bit.   But the rest of the apartment is cleaned at this point.
> 
> 2.  Ssooooo....  Does this mean your new job is bringing the pay back up towards the level you had in previous jobs?   I remember your saying that what you got paid in florida was less than in DC or Vegas,  but the proximity to the parks made it worth while.    I'm wondering if you finally fixed that one downside.



DC, not quite Vegas level but definitely DC level.  With the added sign on bonus I will be feeling a bit more flush than I have been since I moved down here.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Its funny to note but most of my patients in the cath lab are in their 50's.  I always expected to have older patients in the cath lab.  Its rather amazing.
> 
> 
> For the nurses. . .if you work for HCA companies, you have no secure job or future and your pay is at the bottom of the barrel for your area. They don't care.  If you quit, they find some other sucker.  I was amazed when I found out what other hospitals in the area pay for the same skill level. I am happy I am leaving HCA. I will NEVER work for another HCA facility.



Are we not taking care of ourselves as well, perhaps?  Or maybe it's a sedentary lifestyle?

Congrats on the J-O-B!!!!  In HCA...you're just a Number to them?


I, too get to work this morning....going in early to do a monthly count.  Oh, boy!

Ya'll have a fun day!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DC, not quite Vegas level but definitely DC level.  With the added sign on bonus I will be feeling a bit more flush than I have been since I moved down here.



Sweet!   Drinks on you then when we come down in September/October.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. Different hospital, different hospital company, better pay and lifestyle.



Congratulations, Darcy!  A better paycheck is a good thing 


Hope everyone's weekend is going well.  The heat is over the top here, glad there is an ocean close by to cool off in.  Yesterday I participated in  Wounded Warrior ride, due to the heat they cancelled the 60 miler. But still very uplifting to see these guys out riding with artificial limbs.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## POTCAddict

Morning! I'm sad to say that I'm not going to make it to Hershey next weekend  I thought I could swing it but I really can't. I was looking forward to meeting you crazy..uhh.. I mean _fun_ folks. On the bright side the reason is that I just paid off my trip (and my bills) and I'm saving to get an AP (my first ever!) and to have enough money to spoil my neice and nephew rotten whom I barely see because my bro is in the airforce and stationed so far away. Let me tell you ten days of spoiling in Disney is a lot of dough but hey; somebody's gotta do it. Anyway, pretty soon I'll be living in Fla and I can meet up in Disney any weekend ya'll are down there with my shiny new (expensive) AP!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> Morning! I'm sad to say that I'm not going to make it to Hershey next weekend  !



????????????


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> So as I was waiting for my last flight I wandered through the Duty Free Store for your assortment of whiskies, wine, chocolates, watches etc.   When I came across Men's Cologne.....so just throwing out the question to anyone that wants to answer, is cologne worth it?   Do you like cologne on a guy???
> 
> Perhaps sleep deprivation with the all night flight is taking over......


It all depends on the guy and the cologne....


nurse.darcy said:


> So my friends, I have decided to step out of the cath lab (current work place) and go back to floor nursing.  I don't like call shifts.  When I was in DC, I took call 2 days a MONTH.  now I take call a minimum of 2 days a week, most times its 4 days a week.  I am also going to be making more money because I will no longer be working for an HCA company.  That is probably the best news.  I interviewed last week for a new position and was offered the position.  This week I find out the hiring process and when I actually go to work.  There is also a sign on bonus with this position. . .I am excited about that. But the best part about the new position is NO CALL. . .
> 
> Yay.


Yay.  That is awesome.  No call is just one of the many things I LOVE about my job, and just think it will be easier to make plans with the new guy.


nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry, but even if you stand in a shower for hours, the scent of shaving cream, soap and toothpaste will be there regardless. . .and its awesome to smell.
> 
> Clean man is good. . .lol.


I have to agree with Darcy on this one, the one exception is the HOT guy at the gym that sweats next to me on a machine, but I am guessing he still smells good.  I haven't gotten that close but I am working on that.


MICKEY88 said:


> I prefer a "DIRTY"  woman..LOL



You would


I had a great day yesterday!  We went to a party for a friend up from FL.  I went to Jr high and High School with,  I saw people I haven't seen in years.  It was a great day.


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> ????????????



I know! I'm sorry! Now who are you going to drink rum with??


----------



## Sillystrings

hello.. Love the name of your thread, that is creative


----------



## NJDiva

POTCAddict said:


> I know! I'm sorry! Now who are you going to drink rum with??



ME!!

OK so I thought I would update you on my world....
So last week I told you all that I had to travel to Williamsport, PA for a huge project for my south Jersey office, basically we are vacuuming dust from every area of this facility...oh and my guys are suited up and it's been over 100 degrees every day up here. so now we have the same project for the same company out in Pittsburgh and my Director has asked for me to start their job off on Tuesday. so I will be on the road for the next week....Yes I will be at Hershey for our meet up, I basically will spend my entire week in PA ending it with a really cool weekend. unfortunately because of both projects I have to go back to the site on Sunday so I don't get to hang out with our favorite painter/bartender  
I'll still be lurking in and out this week but we're working 12 hour shifts night and day so it's gonna be kinda grueling.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sillystrings said:


> hello.. Love the name of your thread, that is creative


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Morning! I'm sad to say that I'm not going to make it to Hershey next weekend  I thought I could swing it but I really can't. I was looking forward to meeting you crazy..uhh.. I mean _fun_ folks. On the bright side the reason is that I just paid off my trip (and my bills) and I'm saving to get an AP (my first ever!) and to have enough money to spoil my neice and nephew rotten whom I barely see because my bro is in the airforce and stationed so far away. Let me tell you ten days of spoiling in Disney is a lot of dough but hey; somebody's gotta do it. Anyway, pretty soon I'll be living in Fla and I can meet up in Disney any weekend ya'll are down there with my shiny new (expensive) AP!





   I was looking forward to having another  around who might've been able to give the  a run for his money.  



Sillystrings said:


> hello.. Love the name of your thread, that is creative



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.   We can be a lot of fun,  and despite what others may tell you,  We don't bite.



(hard.)



(unless you ask)







NJDiva said:


> ME!!
> 
> OK so I thought I would update you on my world....
> So last week I told you all that I had to travel to Williamsport, PA for a huge project for my south Jersey office, basically we are vacuuming dust from every area of this facility...oh and my guys are suited up and it's been over 100 degrees every day up here. so now we have the same project for the same company out in Pittsburgh and my Director has asked for me to start their job off on Tuesday. so I will be on the road for the next week....Yes I will be at Hershey for our meet up, I basically will spend my entire week in PA ending it with a really cool weekend. unfortunately because of both projects I have to go back to the site on Sunday so I don't get to hang out with our favorite painter/bartender
> I'll still be lurking in and out this week but we're working 12 hour shifts night and day so it's gonna be kinda grueling.




  Ugh....  sounds like loads of fun.   At least we still get to see you at Hershey!!  




Hmmmmm....   Since a Few of us will be hanging out Friday at Knoebels,   I'm guessing some drinks may be had afterwards.      For those arriving Friday night into the area,   Feel free to text me when you get into the area and I'm sure we can tell you where we are so you can join us in getting your drink on.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I was looking forward to having another  around who might've been able to give the  a run for his money.
> 
> 
> 2. :Hmmmmm....   Since a Few of us will be hanging out Friday at Knoebels,   I'm guessing some drinks may be had afterwards.      For those arriving Friday night into the area,   Feel free to text me when you get into the area and I'm sure we can tell you where we are so you can join us in getting your drink on.



1. that is without a doubt, the silliest thing you've said since I've joined this thread..

2. who is doing Knoebels besides you and TDB..??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. that is without a doubt, the silliest thing you've said since I've joined this thread..
> 
> 2. who is doing Knoebels besides you and TDB..??



I think CoasterAddict will be there???


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think CoasterAddict will be there???



Ok, trying to find out for sure, I don't want to burn a vacation day if no one is going, especially since I'll be leaving early for the airport..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. that is without a doubt, the silliest thing you've said since I've joined this thread..
> 
> 2. who is doing Knoebels besides you and TDB..??



  1.   You know what they say....    the only way to fight  is with .  Everything else automatically will lose.

  (Except maybe a ninja....  or Chuck Norris....   But since I have yet to witness such a fight,    It's really hard to tell who would win since on paper the odds are about even.   Knowing 's though,  something tells me they'd probably win since they play dirty.)




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think CoasterAddict will be there???




  What she said.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.   You know what they say....    the only way to fight  is with .  Everything else automatically will lose.



So wait...does  beat rock? I almost always choose rock...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So wait...does  beat rock? I almost always choose rock...



Yup.   I don't think The People's Elbow has a chance against the 's Cutlass.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.   You know what they say....    the only way to fight  is with .  Everything else automatically will lose.
> 
> (Except maybe a ninja....  or Chuck Norris....   But since I have yet to witness such a fight,    It's really hard to tell who would win since on paper the odds are about even.   Knowing 's though,  something tells me they'd probably win since they play dirty.)



the Pyrate always wins, ninjas throw stars, Pyrates throw lead.. 

as for Chuck Norris, have you seen him lately,

I think Christie Brinkley could beat him...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Yup.   I don't think The People's Elbow has a chance against the 's Cutlass.



 I was actually thinking about Rock, Paper, Scissors...but that Rock is good, too...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> ME!!
> 
> OK so I thought I would update you on my world....
> So last week I told you all that I had to travel to Williamsport, PA for a huge project for my south Jersey office, basically we are vacuuming dust from every area of this facility...oh and my guys are suited up and it's been over 100 degrees every day up here. so now we have the same project for the same company out in Pittsburgh and my Director has asked for me to start their job off on Tuesday. so I will be on the road for the next week....Yes I will be at Hershey for our meet up, I basically will spend my entire week in PA ending it with a really cool weekend. unfortunately because of both projects I have to go back to the site on Sunday so I don't get to hang out with our favorite painter/bartender
> I'll still be lurking in and out this week but we're working 12 hour shifts night and day so it's gonna be kinda grueling.



Awww  That sucks but I totally understand.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So wait...does  beat rock? I almost always choose rock...



I thought paper covered pirate too?

And yes, I'll be at Knoebels.


----------



## TheBigE

Thanks for information on cologne, again just one of those random thoughts wandering through the airport.....

Got back Saturday, cleaned up a bit and then meet some friends in town for a bottle of wine at Le Rouge et Le Blanc   Nice bottle of white, just a touch sour but good.      Had a dinner at a new Italian restaurant in town, in and out within 1.0 hour.   Very uncommon for here, as a typical dinner can be 4 hours......

Sunday, meet a friend and played 18 holes of Golf in Chamonix France at the base of Mount Blanc, what an amazing course and beautiful scenery.   As always, since a picture is required, please see below






Photo does not really do it justice.  Aftwerward. I ended up coming home and just chiilling in front of TV.   Didn't even get things ready for next day, came into work on the "Eurpoean" timeline today....bahaha.    

Three day work week and back to the States for some Work/Vacation.

Good luck all to the week and looking forward to incriminating pictures from Hershey Meet.


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> ME!!
> 
> OK so I thought I would update you on my world....
> So last week I told you all that I had to travel to Williamsport, PA for a huge project for my south Jersey office, basically we are vacuuming dust from every area of this facility...oh and my guys are suited up and it's been over 100 degrees every day up here. so now we have the same project for the same company out in Pittsburgh and my Director has asked for me to start their job off on Tuesday. so I will be on the road for the next week....Yes I will be at Hershey for our meet up, I basically will spend my entire week in PA ending it with a really cool weekend. unfortunately because of both projects I have to go back to the site on Sunday so I don't get to hang out with our favorite painter/bartender



Sounds like you are on the road a lot.  Do you get per diem for all your travel?  I always enjoyed work travel, for the most part.  
Never been to Pittsburgh but saw a band I thought was pretty good from there, called Jazzam.  Any of you PA peeople hear of them?  



MICKEY88 said:


> who is doing Knoebels besides you and TDB..??



Wish I could make this, Knoebels is pretty neat.  It has been several years since I have been there.



TheBigE said:


> Sunday, meet a friend and played 18 holes of Golf in Chamonix France at the base of Mount Blanc, what an amazing course and beautiful scenery.



It is a great trip up to the top of Mt Blanc, have you done that yet?

Monday already, back to work.  Sort of a short week, taking a work trip to Boston on Wednesday, which will almost seem like a day off.  Nice ferry ride and maybe some sight seeing.

Have a great day!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I thought paper covered pirate too?
> 
> And yes, I'll be at Knoebels.




that would take a lot of paper..LOL

besides, either of my swords or my hook, would shred the paper quite easily


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> that would take a lot of paper..LOL
> 
> besides, either of my swords or my hook, would shred the paper quite easily


Pirate shreds paper. Check.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So wait...does  beat rock? I almost always choose rock...



I would think that you could bonk the on the head with a big rock?


----------



## sexyravenfan

Hi everyone! Laurie from Southern PA here!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I know! I'm sorry! Now who are you going to drink rum with??



I don't need anyone to drink Rum with, I'm a Pyrate . 
now as far as you backing out of the meet...
walk the Plank ya Yellow-Bellied Scallywag..Savvy


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I would think that you could bonk the on the head with a big rock?



you could certainly try, 
seeing as my sword is longer than your arm, throwing said rock would be your only option
and  I'm fairly good at dodging flying objects,


----------



## MICKEY88

sexyravenfan said:


> Hi everyone! Laurie from Southern PA here!



hey Laurie, welcome aboard me ship..
oh um I mean the SSC
as DC always says, come on in, we don't bite.
but some of us do nibble upon request..


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I would think that you could bonk the on the head with a big rock?



  I'm not sure if the  would let you close enough with a big enough rock to do the job.  



sexyravenfan said:


> Hi everyone! Laurie from Southern PA here!



 to the group!

You are just in time too.  We are having a meet at Hershey Park this Saturday,   and you are more then welcome to join us.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> you could certainly try,
> seeing as my sword is longer than your arm, throwing said rock would be your only option
> and  I'm fairly good at dodging flying objects,





DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure if the  would let you close enough with a big enough rock to do the job.



Doesn't the  sleep ever?   Perhaps "scissors" would work???


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Doesn't the  sleep ever?   Perhaps "scissors" would work???



nope,the Pyrate never sleeps 

sword beats scissors every time


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> nope,the Pyrate never sleeps



Cranky, much????


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Cranky, much????



nope... should I be ??


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> nope... should I be ??



Sleep deprivation makes me cranky!


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Sleep deprivation makes me cranky!



sleep deprivation makes me psychic


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't need anyone to drink Rum with, I'm a Pyrate .
> now as far as you backing out of the meet...
> walk the Plank ya Yellow-Bellied Scallywag..Savvy



1) true enough, don't know what I was thinkin'
2) who are you callin' "yellow-bellied" ye scurvy dog??


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> 1) true enough, don't know what I was thinkin'
> 2) who are you callin' "yellow-bellied" ye scurvy dog??



I be callin' you yellow-bellied, ya bilge rat


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Doesn't the  sleep ever?   Perhaps "scissors" would work???



My theory is that a pirate is like a Dolphin.   They sleep by resting half their brain at any given moment,   but never truly go completely unconscious. The Eye patch is reversable so that you don't see the one eye closed as that side sleeps.


any passing out from an abundance of rum (no such thing as "too much rum") does not truly count as sleep.


----------



## POTCAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I be callin' you yellow-bellied, ya bilge rat



Dead men tell no tales, ye barnacle covered blowfish!! Arrgh! 

(downloaded a pirate insult app for that one- how I didn't have that before now I do not know...)


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> My theory is that a pirate is like a Dolphin.   They sleep by resting half their brain at any given moment,   but never truly go completely unconscious. The Eye patch is reversable so that you don't see the one eye closed as that side sleeps.
> 
> any passing out from an abundance of rum (no such thing
> as "too much rum") does not truly count as sleep.



Hahaha


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Dead men tell no tales, ye barnacle covered blowfish!! Arrgh!
> 
> (downloaded a pirate insult app for that one- how I didn't have that before now I do not know...)



"You fight like a cow!"

  "How Appropriate,  You fight like a dairy farmer."


 (I played many a game of Monkey Island for that one.)


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> Dead men tell no tales, ye barnacle covered blowfish!! Arrgh!
> 
> (downloaded a pirate insult app for that one- how I didn't have that before now I do not know...)



is that the best ye can do, ye depraved lily licking scallywag


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I am finding you all very entertaining today! 

Went and got a pedicure (blue toes!) and now doing most of my packing for the trip since I won't have much time for it tomorrow.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> My theory is that a pirate is like a Dolphin.   They sleep by resting half their brain at any given moment,   but never truly go completely unconscious. The Eye patch is reversable so that you don't see the one eye closed as that side sleeps.
> 
> 
> any passing out from an abundance of rum (no such thing as "too much rum") does not truly count as sleep.



Aye, ye be very educated when it comes to Pirates...

one thing ye left out, even with half their brain resting, Pirates have more brain cells functioning than the average landlubber


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.
> I am finding you all very entertaining today!
> 
> 2.Went and got a pedicure (blue toes!) and now doing most of my packing for the trip since I won't have much time for it tomorrow.



1.  just today ???

2. blue toes...??? can't a dr give ya something for that


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> sleep deprivation makes me psychic



That's a typo and you really mean "psycho", right?


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> That's a typo and you really mean "psycho", right?



nope, I'm normally psycho... sleep deprivation makes me psychic


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.  just today ???
> 
> 2. blue toes...??? can't a dr give ya something for that



1.

2. Well actually they are a summery shade of teal. It's very pretty.  And a little more subdued than the neon orange I was rockin previously.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> That's a typo and you really mean "psycho", right?



 F U N N Y !


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. Well actually they are a summery shade of teal. It's very pretty.  And a little more subdued than the neon orange I was rockin previously.



ya know the hot trend is to have one nail a different color, ya should have kept one orange on each foot..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> F U N N Y !



not really ,  after all   Pyrate = Psycho  haven't ya seen the movies..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ya know the hot trend is to have one nail a different color, ya should have kept one orange on each foot..


Nah, I'm not really one for following the crowd unless I really like the trend...


MICKEY88 said:


> not really   after all   Pyrate = Psycho  haven't ya seen the movies..



Which movies???


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Nah, I'm not really one for following the crowd unless I really like the trend...
> 
> 
> Which movies???



umm any pirate movie really.. but especially The Pirates of The Carribean series..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hahaha omg... I just found the most hilarious song from the book of mormon musical but it is definitely not for our younger members or those easily offended by religious jokes. pm me if you'd like it and I'll get you the link!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> not really ,  after all   Pyrate = Psycho  haven't ya seen the movies..



This explains so much. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all you peeps out there in DISland.  All this talk of Knoebels and Hershey Park has kinda thrown me off my post count.  So I think I will just up it by one or two tonight. . .lol.

August is going to prove to be my busiest month yet.  Tomorrow night I will FINALLY find out Brandon's actual ship out date and be able to fetch him from California before he runs off to the Navy.  This means he will be here in August.  Of course, that is pretty normal since we are at WDW every August for the last few years. . .only seems fitting.  And in true form; dismem98 arrives on the 10th. . .culminating a 3-year (adding this year will be 4-year) tradition for her to be here at the same time as my son.  I think there is SERIOUS conspiracy theory going on here. . .lol.   CTNurse is also here in August and her trip will overlap with dismem98's.  Yay, I get to make a new friend.   The new guy gets to meet all these wonderful and crazy people.  I love it.  If he still wants to hang with me after he meets everyone from now till the end of December, he will then be the perfect person for me in my book. . .lol.  The bottom line is if you want to be my guy, you gotta luv, like, or be able to tolerate my friends.  My friends are my life blood.  I can fight with friends and still love them the next minute. I can disagree with friends and a few minutes later we are sharing a bottle of wine (or vodka, or rum, or whatever) and enjoying a few laughs.  A good friend can tell me that I need to be more cautious and, even if I don't want to listen and get angry for the words, still joke with later.  

In other words.  I have a lot of friends.  Many of whom I have met here on the DIS.  While you all are meeting up in PA, keep in mind that some of the people you meet this weekend may be exactly the people you need to have in your life for the rest of your life.  I know you are all talking fun and party, and that is awesome and as it should be.  Friendship is a great gift.  Treasure it.

Okay, wow. . .did the shallow one just wax deep?  Sorry, had a philosophical moment. . .promise not to let it happen again.  Now get your party on. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> This explains so much. . .



Ok, if you think so..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, if you think so..



I mean I know I am psychotic, but I am female. . .that is the norm.  You are Pyrate, which apparently equals psycho. . .just makes sense. . .


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> This explains so much. . .


LMAO


nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all you peeps out there in DISland.  All this talk of Knoebels and Hershey Park has kinda thrown me off my post count.  So I think I will just up it by one or two tonight. . .lol.
> 
> August is going to prove to be my busiest month yet.  Tomorrow night I will FINALLY find out Brandon's actual ship out date and be able to fetch him from California before he runs off to the Navy.  This means he will be here in August.  Of course, that is pretty normal since we are at WDW every August for the last few years. . .only seems fitting.  And in true form; dismem98 arrives on the 10th. . .culminating a 3-year (adding this year will be 4-year) tradition for her to be here at the same time as my son.  I think there is SERIOUS conspiracy theory going on here. . .lol.   CTNurse is also here in August and her trip will overlap with dismem98's.  Yay, I get to make a new friend.   The new guy gets to meet all these wonderful and crazy people.  I love it.  If he still wants to hang with me after he meets everyone from now till the end of December, he will then be the perfect person for me in my book. . .lol.  The bottom line is if you want to be my guy, you gotta luv, like, or be able to tolerate my friends.  My friends are my life blood.  I can fight with friends and still love them the next minute. I can disagree with friends and a few minutes later we are sharing a bottle of wine (or vodka, or rum, or whatever) and enjoying a few laughs.  A good friend can tell me that I need to be more cautious and, even if I don't want to listen and get angry for the words, still joke with later.
> 
> In other words.  I have a lot of friends.  Many of whom I have met here on the DIS.  While you all are meeting up in PA, keep in mind that some of the people you meet this weekend may be exactly the people you need to have in your life for the rest of your life.  I know you are all talking fun and party, and that is awesome and as it should be.  Friendship is a great gift.  Treasure it.
> 
> Okay, wow. . .did the shallow one just wax deep?  Sorry, had a philosophical moment. . .promise not to let it happen again.  Now get your party on. . .lol.



I know I can't wait to meet you...I hope this new guy works out and makes you happy and treats you well.  I totally understand the friend thing....I went this weekend to a party and a lot of my friends from JR and HS were there.  It was great seeing them and I always like to meet new friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> I know I can't wait to meet you...I hope this new guy works out and makes you happy and treats you well.  I totally understand the friend thing....I went this weekend to a party and a lot of my friends from JR and HS were there.  It was great seeing them and I always like to meet new friends.



The new guy is totally working out.  Its random and awesome. As far as the friend thing goes. . .I have no real supportive family or family I support (not really willing to support druggies. . .just me though).  My friends have been my support over the years.  Its awesome.  My DISfriends are relatively new in the friendship branch but no less important to me.  I have recently run into a lot of my old HS friends.  Didn't realize I had so many. . .AWESOME.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> The new guy is totally working out.  Its random and awesome. As far as the friend thing goes. . .I have no real supportive family or family I support (not really willing to support druggies. . .just me though).  My friends have been my support over the years.  Its awesome.  My DISfriends are relatively new in the friendship branch but no less important to me.  I have recently run into a lot of my old HS friends.  Didn't realize I had so many. . .AWESOME.



I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason.  Where did you meet new guy??? Friends are just as important as family.  I am sorry about your family ,but it sounds like you have a great group of friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason.  Where did you meet new guy??? Friends are just as important as family.  I am sorry about your family ,but it sounds like you have a great group of friends.



I will leave the meet a mystery unless you want to PM me.  As for my family, I love them all.  Just don't want the enabler label, which I would have been if I had given in to their wishes. . .years ago but same stuff still going on.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.

I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon


----------



## TortugaDave

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon



Aw....I know how hard that is.  I had to put down my little Beagle last year.  It is  always sad to lose a loved one.  Cheer up..but give yourself time to recover!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon


----------



## ToddRN

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon



Sorry to hear about the sad news... dogs are like family!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon



  So sorry to hear about your puppy.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am finding you all very entertaining today!
> 
> Went and got a pedicure (blue toes!) and now doing most of my packing for the trip since I won't have much time for it tomorrow.



  Are you saying you don't find us entertaining normally?  



MICKEY88 said:


> Aye, ye be very educated when it comes to Pirates...
> 
> one thing ye left out, even with half their brain resting, Pirates have more brain cells functioning than the average landlubber



 Um...   Have you seen many of the landlubber's around these days?    that isn't really saying much.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. Well actually they are a summery shade of teal. It's very pretty.  And a little more subdued than the neon orange I was rockin previously.



 2. Subdued?    You realize you are going to be meeting many of the people on this thread this weekend,  right?   do you think trying to make anything more subdued is really needed with this group?  



MICKEY88 said:


> not really ,  after all   Pyrate = Psycho  haven't ya seen the movies..



  Not sure I buy that.   There is too much method to the madness to qualify as psycho.   



bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha omg... I just found the most hilarious song from the book of mormon musical but it is definitely not for our younger members or those easily offended by religious jokes. pm me if you'd like it and I'll get you the link!



   I'm curious.   Considering some of the wonderful tunes in Cannibal: The Musical  I'm betting it's just great.



taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon




   Sorry to hear things haven't been great.

  But think of happy thoughts.  namely.... Chocolate and DISfriends this weekend!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Are you saying you don't find us entertaining normally?
> 
> 2. Subdued?    You realize you are going to be meeting many of the people on this thread this weekend,  right?   do you think trying to make anything more subdued is really needed with this group?



1. Awww...ok, I meant more entertaining than usual...

2. It's only my toes... Please don't hold it against me...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Awww...ok, I meant more entertaining than usual...
> 
> 2. It's only my toes... Please don't hold it against me...



2.  Don't worry....  I'd let you stretch first before I tried to hold them against you.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  Don't worry....  I'd let you stretch first before I tried to hold them against you.





 No comment.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No comment.



I thought you'd enjoy that.   



Ooooo.... Ssooooo close to 2,345 posts.....       I can be so easily amused at times.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I thought you'd enjoy that.
> 
> Ooooo.... Ssooooo close to 2,345 posts.....       I can be so easily amused at times.




Yes, you're so thoughtful. Not wanting anyone to be injured. 

Does 2,345 have special meaning for you or do you just like sequential numbers???


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, you're so thoughtful. Not wanting anyone to be injured.
> 
> Does 2,345 have special meaning for you or do you just like sequential numbers???



Well with Hershey Park somehow managing to be built in a way that's Uphill both ways (I'm not kidding),    injuries can be a bad thing.


And I just like the sequential numbers.  It's not like I hit them that often.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Well with Hershey Park somehow managing to be built in a way that's Uphill both ways (I'm not kidding),    injuries can be a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 2. And I just like the sequential numbers.  It's not like I hit them that often.



1. You keep saying it's uphill both ways.  Am I going to need to rest up for this???  Maybe the walk is what I need to stretch out for!

2. Fair enough.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. You keep saying it's uphill both ways.  Am I going to need to rest up for this???  Maybe the walk is what I need to stretch out for!
> 
> 2. Fair enough.



1. Thankfully probably the biggest single uphill walk in the park has the single beer stand in the park located at the top....in an air conditioned area.  So if it kicks your ***,   you have a perfectly acceptable reason to sit and relax for a bit afterwards to recoup.  

2.     2,345!!  

rotfl:  I have to get enjoyment with my DIS profile where I can get it since I've hit most of the preset milestones....at least,   until the tag fairy discovers the Single Social Club.      )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Thankfully probably the biggest single uphill walk in the park has the single beer stand in the park located at the top....in an air conditioned area.  So if it kicks your ***,   you have a perfectly acceptable reason to sit and relax for a bit afterwards to recoup.
> 
> 2.     2,345!!
> 
> rotfl:  I have to get enjoyment with my DIS profile where I can get it since I've hit most of the preset milestones....at least,   until the tag fairy discovers the Single Social Club.      )



1. That's evil, but at least it's air conditioned...

2. Are you saying talking to us isn't pleasurable enough for you?  You need more?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. That's evil, but at least it's air conditioned...
> 
> 2. Are you saying talking to us isn't pleasurable enough for you?  You need more?




1. There are ways around to avoid the hill....  but it's almost as much trouble.


2.  For some strange reason,   ya'll decide to go to bed shortly after i wake up.  Therefore,  i need to find ways to entertain myself during the night when you aren't around to pleasure me.


um....


  that didn't sound right.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm curious.   Considering some of the wonderful tunes in Cannibal: The Musical  I'm betting it's just great.



It's from the creators of south park so it's amazing! haha. I'll pm you the link.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> It's from the creators of south park so it's amazing! haha. I'll pm you the link.






Hassa Diga Eebowai﻿

Does it mean no worries for the rest of our days?

kind of!





SOOOoooooo Wrong!   I love it!


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. seriously, as you walk in the main road from the parking lot, to the left are picnic pavillions, then a gift shop, then restrooms, then the giant ferris wheel
> 
> between the gift shop and ferris wheel is a line of benches, I was thinking that would be a good place to meet, that way people can browse the giftshop, hit the restrooms, or chill on a bench..



OK, so is this the plan? 10:30 at the benches?


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> OK, so is this the plan? 10:30 at the benches?



Works for me.   I'll have my Cell on me too.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> OK, so is this the plan? 10:30 at the benches?



'tis the plan indeed..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Hassa Diga Eebowai﻿
> 
> Does it mean no worries for the rest of our days?
> 
> kind of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOoooooo Wrong!   I love it!




hahaha isn't it great?!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha isn't it great?!



Totally!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

All checked in for my flight. Have to stop in Jackson, Mississippi, but at least I don't have to switch planes.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All checked in for my flight. Have to stop in Jackson, Mississippi, but at least I don't have to switch planes.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All checked in for my flight. Have to stop in Jackson, Mississippi, but at least I don't have to switch planes.



"Tomorrow, tomorrow...you'll be there Tomorrow...it's ONLY a day away!"


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> "Tomorrow, tomorrow...you'll be there Tomorrow...it's ONLY a day away!"



The drive home from the airport should be....interesting.    I'll have been up for about 16hrs at that point.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The drive home from the airport should be....interesting.    I'll have been up for about 16hrs at that point.



I don't mind poking you to keep you awake. It's the least I can do since I'm the reason you'll be there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> "Tomorrow, tomorrow...you'll be there Tomorrow...it's ONLY a day away!"



I know! The last couple weeks have just whipped by...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> The drive home from the airport should be....interesting.    I'll have been up for about 16hrs at that point.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't mind poking you to keep you awake. It's the least I can do since I'm the reason you'll be there.



The Memories of meeting at the ME desk in MCO, Hugging for 5 minutes, having a CM snap a Pic, riding the bus to OKW, taking the boat to DTD (where we enjoyed a first kiss---it was only us and the driver), sharing our first "meal" (Ghirardellis Hot Fudge and Butterscotch Sundae) and then CLOSING the AC...HOOPLA!

It was Sep 14, 2006.....and by Sep 13, 2007....I was leaving Houston for the last time....Wedding dress in hand.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The Memories of meeting at the ME desk in MCO, Hugging for 5 minutes, having a CM snap a Pic, riding the bus to OKW, taking the boat to DTD (where we enjoyed a first kiss---it was only us and the driver), sharing our first "meal" (Ghirardellis Hot Fudge and Butterscotch Sundae) and then CLOSING the AC...HOOPLA!
> 
> It was Sep 14, 2006.....and by Sep 13, 2007....I was leaving Houston for the last time....Wedding dress in hand.



Hearing you talk about it, I can't wait to go back to Disney. Ghirardelli has the best peanut butter and chocolate sundaes!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't mind poking you to keep you awake. It's the least I can do since I'm the reason you'll be there.



poke gently, you wouldn't want to startle him while he is driving,


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hearing you talk about it, I can't wait to go back to Disney. Ghirardelli has the best peanut butter and chocolate sundaes!



I don't care about food, I just can't wait to get back to WDW


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> poke gently, you wouldn't want to startle him while he is driving,



Well then I guess I should leave the cattle prod at home...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well then I guess I should leave the cattle prod at home...



he might enjoy that once you get back to his place, , but probably not a good idea  while he's driving


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't care about food, I just can't wait to get back to WDW



I love food! And I don't normally let myself indulge in something that decadent.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love food! And I don't normally let myself indulge in something that decadent.



don't get me wrong, I love food too, but when it comes to getting back to WDW that's the only focus..

I actually eat very little at WDW


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't mind poking you to keep you awake. It's the least I can do since I'm the reason you'll be there.



 I'll probably be getting to the airport early... so i plan to eat some lunch and drink plenty of caffine while waiting for your flight to land.    Thankfully there is a Subway outside of security... and usually they have free refills.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hearing you talk about it, I can't wait to go back to Disney. Ghirardelli has the best peanut butter and chocolate sundaes!



 Heh....   Don't forget you are coming to Hershey.   I think we can find you a Reeses sunday someplace.  





MICKEY88 said:


> poke gently, you wouldn't want to startle him while he is driving,



I'm not too worried about 695..  it's that stretch of 83 from Baltimore to York that's gonna be interesting.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I don't care about food, I just can't wait to get back to WDW



Same here.  T minus 63 days and counting....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well then I guess I should leave the cattle prod at home...



Hmmmm....  I know you are from Texas.... and flying Southwest....   But I'm not so sure how BWI security would look upon a cattleprod being carried in the airport.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Heh....   Don't forget you are coming to Hershey.   I think we can find you a Reeses sunday someplace.
> 
> Hmmmm....  I know you are from Texas.... and flying Southwest....   But I'm not so sure how BWI security would look upon a cattleprod being carried in the airport.



Hershey is a wonderful place!

Cattleprods can be carried in checked luggage!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hershey is a wonderful place!
> 
> Cattleprods can be carried in checked luggage!



Haha. You beat me to saying that.


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hershey is a wonderful place!
> 
> Cattleprods can be carried in checked luggage!



OK, do we want to know *why* you know that?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Heh....   Don't forget you are coming to Hershey.   I think we can find you a Reeses sunday someplace.
> 
> 2.I'm not too worried about 695..  it's that stretch of 83 from Baltimore to York that's gonna be interesting.
> 
> 3.Same here.  T minus 63 days and counting.....



1.. Friendly's has them  LOL

2 no matter where you are if you are falling alseep and she zaps you with a cattle prod, your reaction could be deadly

3. at this point I'm working on a trip, the last week of august, first 2 weeks of september


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hershey is a wonderful place!
> 
> Cattleprods can be carried in checked luggage!



Ssssshhhhhhh!!  Don't give her ideas!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. You beat me to saying that.




Oh crap....   why am I suddenly wondering if I should be worried??


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hershey is a wonderful place!



the Sweetest place on Earth..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.. Friendly's has them  LOL
> 
> 2 no matter where you are if you are falling alseep and she zaps you with a cattle prod, your reaction could be deadly
> 
> 3. at this point I'm working on a trip, the last week of august, first 2 weeks of september




1.  Hmmmm...  I should make sure to make a trip at some point then.   Funny thing....  Friendly's in Kissemmee used to be a required stop when I used to go to Disney as a kid.  We loved us some Fribbles.     Since I moved to PA and have one just down the street... I think I've eaten there maybe once.

2.  Very true.....

3.  Hmmmm.. so you are leaving about 2 weeks before I arrive.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  I know you are from Texas.... and flying Southwest....   But I'm not so sure how BWI security would look upon a cattleprod being carried in the airport.



hmm now that you mention it I suppose  I should leave my sword and hook at home Friday night when I go to the airport..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.. Friendly's has them  LOL



Friendly's is awesome. We always eat there when visiting the CT relatives. I didn't know you guys had them in PA, too.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 3.  Hmmmm.. so you are leaving about 2 weeks before I arrive.



Hopefully you won't have to deal with any increased security measures, caused by my visit...LOL


if I have another run in with security this time, I might not stay as cool as I did in December


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Cattleprods can be carried in checked luggage!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. You beat me to saying that.





CoasterAddict said:


> OK, do we want to know *why* you know that?





DCTooTall said:


> Ssssshhhhhhh!!  Don't give her ideas!
> 
> Oh crap....   why am I suddenly wondering if I should be worried??



YES....you should be worried!  We were concerned with AXES...they can also be carried in checked luggage.  So much that HB brought me a pewter AX key chain that first time we met.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Friendly's is awesome. We always eat there when visiting the CT relatives. I didn't know you guys had them in PA, too.



we sure do, there is one about 5 minutes from my office..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm now that you mention it I suppose  I should leave my sword and hook at home Friday night when I go to the airport..



You should be fine....  just leave them in the car when you go to help the  with her bags.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Friendly's is awesome. We always eat there when visiting the CT relatives. I didn't know you guys had them in PA, too.



There is one in York.... and  I think I remember one near Hershey as well.   I'm sure there are more in the general area.



MICKEY88 said:


> Hopefully you won't have to deal with any increased security measures, caused by my visit...LOL
> 
> 
> if I have another run in with security this time, I might not stay as cool as I did in December



Why do I feel there is a story waiting to be told?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Friendly's is awesome. We always eat there when visiting the CT relatives. I didn't know you guys had them in PA, too.



Friendly's Restaurant - 

1000 Reese Avenue
Hershey, PA 17033
717-533-4190

Hershey-Reese Ave-PA


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> YES....you should be worried!  We were concerned with AXES...they can also be carried in checked luggage.  So much that HB brought me a pewter AX key chain that first time we met.



Where did you even find an ax keychain? Deadly Weapons R Us?


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> YES....you should be worried!  We were concerned with AXES...they can also be carried in checked luggage.  So much that HB brought me a pewter AX key chain that first time we met.



I use AXE shampoo...  does that count?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> There is one in York.... and  I think I remember one near Hershey as well.   I'm sure there are more in the general area.





MICKEY88 said:


> Friendly's Restaurant -
> 1000 Reese Avenue
> Hershey, PA 17033
> 717-533-4190
> 
> Hershey-Reese Ave-PA



I like PA already...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.You should be fine....  just leave them in the car when you go to help the  with her bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.There is one in York.... and  I think I remember one near Hershey as well.   I'm sure there are more in the general area.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Why do I feel there is a story waiting to be told?



1.that would defeat the purpose I figured the sword and hook would make it easy for  the Princess to spot me...

2. several in the HBG area.

3. I had a run in with an overzealous plain clothes security guy at Hollywood Studios, my last day there, it would have been worse, but I complied because I needed to get inside to get a spot for the parade. One of my daughters friends  was in the parade that day, and I needed to get over to AI Experience to get a good spot,by the statues/busts  since that is were she would be performoing when they did the show stop


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like PA already...



??? you didn't like it already, just because it has DC, the Pyrate, and chocolate..???


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Where did you even find an ax keychain? Deadly Weapons R Us?



HE brought the ax keychain and ax earrings....from the Lizzy Borden museum website. (I married a computer geek)  I brought him a 15 inch plastic toy ax that I found on ebay.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Where did you even find an ax keychain? Deadly Weapons R Us?



ebay, amazon.. easy to find


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> HE brought the ax keychain and ax earrings....from the Lizzy Borden museum website. (I married a computer geek)  I brought him a 15 inch plastic toy ax that I found on ebay.



so, what's with the axe... joking about being an axe murderer....??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> HE brought the ax keychain and ax earrings....from the Lizzy Borden museum website. (I married a computer geek)  I brought him a 15 inch plastic toy ax that I found on ebay.



Oh. I thought you found them wherever you were...you can find anything on the Internet.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> I use AXE shampoo...  does that count?



Not your 's weapon of choice...She has chosen cattleprods.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> so, what's with the axe... joking about being an axe murderer....??



In May 2006, we were all talking about meeting in WDW for the first time.  I asked him and BCV when they would be there...so I could be sure to meet these "friends".  He asked what I would be doing, I told him the Segway Tour at Epcot, he wanted to go WITH me....I said "As long as you're not an Ax Murderer, you can go".  It grew from there.  At first, we were just Friends on the Boards...I even tried to matchmake him with someone else.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Not your 's weapon of choice...She has chosen cattleprods.



Whoa...wait a minute!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Not your 's weapon of choice...She has chosen cattleprods.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa...wait a minute!



Now,now...let him be nervous for a little bit!


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> In May 2006, we were all talking about meeting in WDW for the first time.  I asked him and BCV when they would be there...so I could be sure to meet these "friends".  He asked what I would be doing, I told him the Segway Tour at Epcot, he wanted to go WITH me....I said "As long as you're not an Ax Murderer, you can go".  It grew from there.  At first, we were just Friends on the Boards...I even tried to matchmake him with someone else.



that's awesome, and cool that 2 people can joke like that..

2 weeks ago a local woman contacted me thru a personals site, we messaged, then talked by phone, she said she was eager to meet me, during the course of conversation, she assured me that she wasn't a serial killer, playing along, I said "I give you my word  I'm not an axe murderer, I do however have a very nice collection of swords" and I laughed...

that was our last conversation, I guess I scared her off...LOL


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> "Tomorrow, tomorrow...you'll be there Tomorrow...it's ONLY a day away!"



How many more HOURS?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> How many more HOURS?



24 exactly, give or take a few minutes.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> that's awesome, and cool that 2 people can joke like that..
> 
> 2 weeks ago a local woman contacted me thru a personals site, we messaged, then talked by phone, she said she was eager to meet me, during the course of conversation, she assured me that she wasn't a serial killer, playing along, I said "I give you my word  I'm not an axe murderer, I do however have a very nice collection of swords" and I laughed...
> 
> that was our last conversation, I guess I scared her off...LOL



Everything happens for a reason.  Expect when you LEAST expect it!


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Everything happens for a reason.  Expect when you LEAST expect it!



I'm not expecting anything, other than to live each day to the fullest and have fun


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 24 exactly, give or take a few minutes.



UH OH, I should probably contact the head of PEMA and alert him


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.that would defeat the purpose I figured the sword and hook would make it easy for  the Princess to spot me...
> 
> 2. several in the HBG area.
> 
> 3. I had a run in with an overzealous plain clothes security guy at Hollywood Studios, my last day there, it would have been worse, but I complied because I needed to get inside to get a spot for the parade. One of my daughters friends  was in the parade that day, and I needed to get over to AI Experience to get a good spot,by the statues/busts  since that is were she would be performoing when they did the show stop



 1. I think the photopass vest and cameras might do as good a job... be more security friendly...  and maybe even allow you to grab an incriminating photo or two.  

3.  Fun times.   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh. I thought you found them wherever you were...you can find anything on the Internet.



Including appearently a large group of crazy Disney fans who have avoided being committed to an institution long after they probably should've been checked in.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Not your 's weapon of choice...She has chosen cattleprods.



  Don't Tase..er...Prod me bro!




wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Now,now...let him be nervous for a little bit!



  Me nervous?   I could always point out that PA has a lot of empty space in which to throw a cattleprod (and anything attached to it) out into....

....and I'm the transportation to/from the airport.





MICKEY88 said:


> that's awesome, and cool that 2 people can joke like that..
> 
> 2 weeks ago a local woman contacted me thru a personals site, we messaged, then talked by phone, she said she was eager to meet me, during the course of conversation, she assured me that she wasn't a serial killer, playing along, I said "I give you my word  I'm not an axe murderer, I do however have a very nice collection of swords" and I laughed...
> 
> that was our last conversation, I guess I scared her off...LOL



Did she not realize you are a  ?!?!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I think the photopass vest and cameras might do as good a job... be more security friendly...  and maybe even allow you to grab an incriminating photo or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Including appearently a large group of crazy Disney fans who have avoided being committed to an institution long after they probably should've been checked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Don't Tase..er...Prod me bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Me nervous?   I could always point out that PA has a lot of empty space in which to throw a cattleprod (and anything attached to it) out into....
> 
> ....and I'm the transportation to/from the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Did she not realize you are a  ?!?!



1. actually the vest and gear would get too much attention at the airport

2. don't include me in that group... 

3.  that sounds really bad..

4. actually once you get north of Harrisburg Friday, I can show you a lot of abandoned coal holes, a few pieces of black duct tape to cover eyes and the smile, and not much is seen from above  

5, actually I had told her that, she said it was great that I had such diverse interests, and was artistic with my photography..

perhaps the problem is,,, as my ex told me often, sometimes it is impossible to tell when I'm serious or joking


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry to hear things haven't been great.
> 
> But think of happy thoughts.  namely.... Chocolate and DISfriends this weekend!!



Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).

Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).
> 
> Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.



I'm very sorry to hear that, I was looking forward to meeting you as well,

 but you gotta do what you gotta do..

we've kicked around the idea of a meet at the PA Ren Fairre, so maybe then..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.

1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?

2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?

3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?

4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?

Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).
> 
> Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.



Hello my dear.  Sorry about all this distraction.  Take care and do what needs to be done.  The peeps here will be around for the next time you are available for a meet up.  Hug your child extra hard for all of us.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.


 
I will answer seriously
1) Soft bun with a bite
2) Yes
3) 1/8 pound
4) Cheese and onions and avocado slices

My guess is not many will agree with most of my answers but I am ok with that!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I will answer seriously
> 1) Soft bun with a bite
> 2) Yes
> 3) 1/8 pound
> 4) Cheese and onions and avocado slices
> 
> My guess is not many will agree with most of my answers but I am ok with that!!!



Its not about agreement, its about the survey. Oh, and cheese and avocado on anything makes it taste better. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been away for a few days cuz DD7 has been having a hard time and I have been concentrating on her, and to top that off I think I have to put my dear sweet 18 year old doggie to sleep, so it's been tough.
> 
> I have decided to stop hiding and be social again, so hello, sorry for the sad post, I will be happier soon


I am so sorry about your doggie


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All checked in for my flight. Have to stop in Jackson, Mississippi, but at least I don't have to switch planes.


Have a safe trip and a great time.  I can't wait to see pics.


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The Memories of meeting at the ME desk in MCO, Hugging for 5 minutes, having a CM snap a Pic, riding the bus to OKW, taking the boat to DTD (where we enjoyed a first kiss---it was only us and the driver), sharing our first "meal" (Ghirardellis Hot Fudge and Butterscotch Sundae) and then CLOSING the AC...HOOPLA!
> 
> It was Sep 14, 2006.....and by Sep 13, 2007....I was leaving Houston for the last time....Wedding dress in hand.


I love stories with happy endings!!!!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Friendly's is awesome. We always eat there when visiting the CT relatives. I didn't know you guys had them in PA, too.


Cool we have some place to go when you come to CT.  Don't worry we can get drinks someplace too.


taramoz said:


> Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).
> 
> Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.


  I want to get to a meet one of these days too.


nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



1. soft bun with a bite
2. yes it needs to fit
3.1/4 dog
4. i just put ketchup

I'm not really a hotdog girl, but give me a big fat burger with sauted onions,,mushrooms,lettuce, tomato, swiss cheese, ketchup and mayo cooked med rare....and I am a happy girl..  I know you didn't ask but thinking about the hotdog made me think of the burger. Sorry  I didn't mean go off topic


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



1.  Soft bun
2. Yes the bun needs to fit the dog
3. 1/4 is always preferred
4. Just mustard

See that was nice and clean...I can give you the unclean version if you'd like


----------



## taramoz

A fuzzy but nice photo of Scruples in her younger days, my beauty queen!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



1, bun toasted with butter
2. yes
3. 1/8th lb.
4. .. chili, onions, mustard,cheese


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).
> 
> Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.



 There will be other meets. Take care and do what you need to do.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



1. bun with bite
2. yes
3. 1/4th pound
4. cheese and ketchup


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. actually the vest and gear would get too much attention at the airport
> 
> 2. don't include me in that group...
> 
> 3.  that sounds really bad..
> 
> 4. actually once you get north of Harrisburg Friday, I can show you a lot of abandoned coal holes, a few pieces of black duct tape to cover eyes and the smile, and not much is seen from above
> 
> 5, actually I had told her that, she said it was great that I had such diverse interests, and was artistic with my photography..
> 
> perhaps the problem is,,, as my ex told me often, sometimes it is impossible to tell when I'm serious or joking



1.  Just tell them someone famous is coming.....   Though...  I'm guessing now it's a moot point.  

2.  Why?  did you already get committed?

4.   I wonder if "mom" saw this thread and that's what prompted the Address request.   

5. Who says you can't do both at the same time?  



taramoz said:


> Thank you to everyone who send me hugs and good thoughts about my doggie.  I am sad to say because of all this I will not make it to Hershy, my appointment with the vet is Saturday, it was all I could find before my cruise that was also a day I didn't have DD7 (I don't want her to know how it happened).
> 
> Let me know about future meets, I was really looking forward to this one, and post all the pics, I want to still see the fun.




     We were really looking forward to meeting you too.    Well....  You gotta do what you gotta do.  There is always next time.       Do you think you'll make it down to Disney during our end of Sept/Early Oct or November trips?


Well peeps...  If anybody else would care to join us at Hershey,   it looks like I may have 1 or 2 of the discounted tickets now available for our last minute stragglers. 




nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



  Are you sure this isn't sexual?


Ok...  talking about food... in a completely non sexual way...

1. Soft bun w/ a bite
2. obsolutely...  though on toppings heavy dogs I'll sometimes accept a dog slightly shorter to allow me extra room to try and keep things a bit less messy.

3.  1/4 pound

4.  Depends on my mood.   Either Ketchup and Mustard.....   Or I'll also go with Chili, Cheese, onions, and mustard.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Just tell them someone famous is coming.....   Though...  I'm guessing now it's a moot point.
> 
> 2.  Why?  did you already get committed?
> 
> 4.   I wonder if "mom" saw this thread and that's what prompted the Address request.
> 
> 5. Who says you can't do both at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were really looking forward to meeting you too.    Well....  You gotta do what you gotta do.  There is always next time.       Do you think you'll make it down to Disney during our end of Sept/Early Oct or November trips?
> 
> 
> 6.Well peeps...  If anybody else would care to join us at Hershey,   it looks like I may have 1 or 2 of the discounted tickets now available for our last minute stragglers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this isn't sexual?
> 
> 
> Ok...  talking about food... in a completely non sexual way...
> 
> 7. Depends on my mood.   Either Ketchup and Mustard.....   Or I'll also go with Chili, Cheese, onions, and mustard.



2. YES !!!

4, who's Mom.. seriously  ???  LOL
.6. if no one wants the extra tickets let me know I'll contact a friend or 2.

7. good choice on hotdog toppings


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 2. YES !!!
> 
> 4, who's Mom.. seriously  ???  LOL
> .6. if no one wants the extra tickets let me know I'll contact a friend or 2.
> 
> 7. good choice on hotdog toppings



My mom.  And I can't really fault her for wondering where I am...


----------



## ToddRN

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



1. bun lightly buttered, then toasted on grill, 2.yep, 3. 1/4 pound, 4. relish, light on ketchup, heavy on the mustard


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 2. YES !!!
> 
> 4, who's Mom.. seriously  ???  LOL
> .6. if no one wants the extra tickets let me know I'll contact a friend or 2.
> 
> 7. good choice on hotdog toppings



2.  They tried once with me.    It didn't take me long to convince them I wasn't crazy once they actually talked to me.  

4.  Seriously.   

6.  Well,  anybody want them?   I know we had a recent central PA poster pop up... and we've had some people from Reading in the past here....    Plus I know POTCAddict wanted to go but had to back out due to $$$.    Anybody want the discounted ticket so they can join us at Hershey Saturday?   they are only $27.

  If noone takes up the offer by say thursday night,   I'll assume noone else wants them if you want to bring along your friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mom.  And I can't really fault her for wondering where I am...



I even offered to give my description and identifying features so she had information to give the cops.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mom.  And I can't really fault her for wondering where I am...



i don't blame her, but who's to say you got a legit address


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mom.  And I can't really fault her for wondering where I am...





MICKEY88 said:


> i don't blame her, but who's to say you got a legit address



Thought of that already, too.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> i don't blame her, but who's to say you got a legit address





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thought of that already, too.



Wait.....


You mean I could've given a phony address?!


Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thought of that already, too.



don't worry I think you're safe with DC, besidess if he were to harm you, he'd have to deal with the Pyrate.

if you are really concerned, you could do what I advise my model friends to do when going on a location shoot with a new photographer, if your phone has a camera, shoot a pic of his license plate and hisdrivers license and email to a friend


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  They tried once with me.    It didn't take me long to convince them I wasn't crazy once they actually talked to me.
> 
> If noone takes up the offer by say thursday night,   I'll assume noone else wants them if you want to bring along your friends.



2, long , entertaining story, just ask if ya want to hear it, sometime we're together, it involves large quantities of BAcardi 151, and Florida..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 2, long , entertaining story, just ask if ya want to hear it, sometime we're together, it involves large quantities of BAcardi 151, and Florida..LOL



I'm thinking we have a ride line story.


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  On a ferry on my way to Boston for a work trip, beautiful day up top.

Sorry to hear about your dog, Tara.  Been thru it with several pets. It's tough losing one.

About the hot dogs, I will take mine on a soft bun with a bite, preferably toasted, with some kraut and mustard.  Dark mustard, and right now my fave is the Kayems I get from  BJ's.   Though I will agree with CTnurse on the burger.

Have a great day, safe travels to those heading to PA.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mom.  And I can't really fault her for wondering where I am...





DCTooTall said:


> I even offered to give my description and identifying features so she had information to give the cops.





MICKEY88 said:


> i don't blame her, but who's to say you got a legit address





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thought of that already, too.





DCTooTall said:


> Wait.....
> 
> You mean I could've given a phony address?!
> 
> Why didn't I think of that?!





MICKEY88 said:


> don't worry I think you're safe with DC, besidess if he were to harm you, he'd have to deal with the Pyrate.
> 
> if you are really concerned, you could do what I advise my model friends to do when going on a location shoot with a new photographer, if your phone has a camera, shoot a pic of his license plate and hisdrivers license and email to a friend



I made sure that one of my close friends knew where I was, just in case he WAS an ax murderer!  

Ya'll have a great trip!!!  And a Magical Meet!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking we have a ride line story.



speaking of stories, last night I went to a drum circle, down in riverfront park.

The male belly dancer, that we saw in glenrock, was there. when I was leaving I walked over to give him one of my cards and tell him where he could find pictures I had taken,  he looked at my card, then at me , and said " I know you"


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of stories, last night I went to a drum circle, down in riverfront park.
> 
> The male belly dancer, that we saw in glenrock, was there. when I was leaving I walked over to give him one of my cards and tell him where he could find pictures I had taken,  he looked at my card, then at me , and said " I know you"



   I know the group that does those Circles.   There are a lot of the burner crowd in that group... (Camp Fogie... complete with their scooter).

they also tend to hang out at the G-Man on Thursday nights and other times.


Oh well... Time to get out of here and head down to Baltimore.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello from Baltimore-ish!  Ok, so I don't know where we are, but dc promised food soon and that's good. I'm hungry!


----------



## MICKEY88

texasdisneybelle said:


> hello from baltimore-ish!  ok, so i don't know where we are, but dc promised food soon and that's good. I'm hungry!



Welcome to PA !!!!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hey all,
I'm currently in NJ with a 99% dead car. I haven't figured out yet what plan B is. I hope to be able to salvage this and meet y'all for coasters, but I'm not at all sure what I'm going to do about all this. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Hey all,
> I'm currently in NJ with a 99% dead car. I haven't figured out yet what plan B is. I hope to be able to salvage this and meet y'all for coasters, but I'm not at all sure what I'm going to do about all this. I'll keep you posted.



oh no, what happened, died while running..  you stopped and car won't start...  symptoms...???


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from Baltimore-ish!  Ok, so I don't know where we are, but dc promised food soon and that's good. I'm hungry!



  Food was good.   Now we watch Blue Man Group.   




CoasterAddict said:


> Hey all,
> I'm currently in NJ with a 99% dead car. I haven't figured out yet what plan B is. I hope to be able to salvage this and meet y'all for coasters, but I'm not at all sure what I'm going to do about all this. I'll keep you posted.



Sonofa....    This meet almost is starting to seem jinxed since a lot of people are having last minute things causing issues.   


   Well....    depending on where you are exactly stuck,    if you can catch a train to Lancaster PA (or Harrisburg) I'm sure either I or the  can come get you so you can at least enjoy a few coasters with us.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Sonofa....    This meet almost is starting to seem jinxed since a lot of people are having last minute things causing issues.
> 
> 
> 2. Well....    depending on where you are exactly stuck,    if you can catch a train to Lancaster PA (or Harrisburg) I'm sure either I or the  can come get you so you can at least enjoy a few coasters with us.



1, I was thinking the same thing... ok, I'll be honest with you, none of us ever really planned on going, it was all an elaborate plan to bring you and TDB together..

2... what he said...

blue man group is awesome, I saw them in orlando.. whell worth the price.. oh wait.. tickets were free.. even better..LOl

I have one of their painted drumheads as a souvenir


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> 1, I was thinking the same thing... ok, I'll be honest with you, none of us ever really planned on going, it was all an elaborate plan to bring you and TDB together..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1, I was thinking the same thing... ok, I'll be honest with you, none of us ever really planned on going, it was all an elaborate plan to bring you and TDB together..
> 
> 2... what he said...
> 
> blue man group is awesome, I saw them in orlando.. whell worth the price.. oh wait.. tickets were free.. even better..LOl
> 
> I have one of their painted drumheads as a souvenir



1.  Hmmmmm....  There were easier ways if that's all you wanted.   Hell...   There is the Disney trip at the start of F&W.... and at the end of F&W.

Unmarked #3....    I saw them a couple years ago.  Bought a music CD,   the concert DVD/CD combo.... and of course,  I still have my blue drink cup from my tasty blue adult beverage.    Blue is yummy.   




wdwtheplacetobe said:


>


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Hmmmmm....  There were easier ways if that's all you wanted.   Hell...   There is the Disney trip at the start of F&W.... and at the end of F&W.
> 
> Unmarked #3....    I saw them a couple years ago.  Bought a music CD,   the concert DVD/CD combo.... and of course,  I still have my blue drink cup from my tasty blue adult beverage.    Blue is yummy.



I had my pic taken with each one after the show, and got a free souvenir, one of them put his hand on my shoulder and left a nice blue handprint on my black dress shirt..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


>



LOL, almost as good as the time a friend and I had people convinced that we were running a secret nightclub at night in the basement of the PA Capitol Building


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Food was good.   Now we watch Blue Man Group.
> 
> 
> .



Love Blue Man group, enjoy!  Have fun for me


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Love Blue Man group, enjoy!  Have fun for me



We will.  Later I'll show her my Floppy the Banjo Playing Clown Hand Puppet.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Love Blue Man group, enjoy!  Have fun for me



hey there, how are you today ??


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> We will.  Later I'll show her my Floppy the Banjo Playing Clown Hand Puppet.



she's going to wish she had the cattle prod


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> oh no, what happened, died while running..  you stopped and car won't start...  symptoms...???



First, it's a 2001 Prius with over 200+ miles. Old and cranky and never fond of traffic jams in warm weather. So the hour-long backup in NYC was the start of the problems. Got through that ok, though, and was 10 exits away from my friends house when electric motor and gas engine both stopped delivering power to the car and the display screen was blinking on and off. Like it was trying to start up, failing and trying again. I coasted to the side of the freeway, sat for 5 minutes and then it started back up OK. Got to within 1/4 mile of my friends house and it did the same thing again. If her driveway was flat I could have coasted in, but it's a hill. Again, sat for 5 minutes and car started fine. 

Half an hour later I'd located a Toyota dealer and drove it over there--3 miles, no problems. But when they told me on the phone they could "look at it," they neglected to mention that couldn't happen until tomorrow. Sigh.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hey there, how are you today ??



Howdy, doing well, was busy at work earlier, but not I am slowing down and ready to call it a day.  Hence, I got on the boards to see what you fine people were up to!  How are you today?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> We will.  Later I'll show her my Floppy the Banjo Playing Clown Hand Puppet.



Now this sounds interesting!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> First, it's a 2001 Prius with over 200+ miles. Old and cranky and never fond of traffic jams in warm weather. So the hour-long backup in NYC was the start of the problems. Got through that ok, though, and was 10 exits away from my friends house when electric motor and gas engine both stopped delivering power to the car and the display screen was blinking on and off. Like it was trying to start up, failing and trying again. I coasted to the side of the freeway, sat for 5 minutes and then it started back up OK. Got to within 1/4 mile of my friends house and it did the same thing again. If her driveway was flat I could have coasted in, but it's a hill. Again, sat for 5 minutes and car started fine.
> 
> Half an hour later I'd located a Toyota dealer and drove it over there--3 miles, no problems. But when they told me on the phone they could "look at it," they neglected to mention that couldn't happen until tomorrow. Sigh.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.



please do, if need be we can rescue you somehow..


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Howdy, doing well, was busy at work earlier, but not I am slowing down and ready to call it a day.  Hence, I got on the boards to see what you fine people were up to!  How are you today?



I'm Ok, starting to worry about the meet, 2 cancellations, now CoasterAddict's problems.

haven't heard anything from the NY/NJ Ladies...lately..

starting to feel like I might be the pesty little brother tagging along on DC and TDB's date....LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> she's going to wish she had the cattle prod



   Well I still don't know if she snuck one in her checked bag....




CoasterAddict said:


> First, it's a 2001 Prius with over 200+ miles. Old and cranky and never fond of traffic jams in warm weather. So the hour-long backup in NYC was the start of the problems. Got through that ok, though, and was 10 exits away from my friends house when electric motor and gas engine both stopped delivering power to the car and the display screen was blinking on and off. Like it was trying to start up, failing and trying again. I coasted to the side of the freeway, sat for 5 minutes and then it started back up OK. Got to within 1/4 mile of my friends house and it did the same thing again. If her driveway was flat I could have coasted in, but it's a hill. Again, sat for 5 minutes and car started fine.
> 
> Half an hour later I'd located a Toyota dealer and drove it over there--3 miles, no problems. But when they told me on the phone they could "look at it," they neglected to mention that couldn't happen until tomorrow. Sigh.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.



  Hmmmm....  Wonder if it could be something as 'simple' as the batteries starting to go?   Don't know much about the hybrids,   but i do know that rechargeable batteries can eventually start to not hold a charge.... and depending upon how they integrate the electrical drive system into the regular car,   it could be causing some issues with it running.   (Think about a "regular" car with a dying battery.   sometimes if the battery is low you can't turn it over.  wait a couple minutes and then you can turn it over a couple times before the battery is almost dead.)

    it's a thought....  but the actual car guys should know more.



taramoz said:


> Howdy, doing well, was busy at work earlier, but not I am slowing down and ready to call it a day.  Hence, I got on the boards to see what you fine people were up to!  How are you today?



  I think I'm starting to feel being up since 9:30 last night.    passing out might be dangerous though if the cattleprod was packed...  



taramoz said:


> Now this sounds interesting!







MICKEY88 said:


> I'm Ok, starting to worry about the meet, 2 cancellations, now CoasterAddict's problems.
> 
> haven't heard anything from the NY/NJ Ladies...lately..
> 
> starting to feel like I might be the pesty little brother tagging along on DC and TDB's date....LOL



Lala PM'd me saying her childcare fell thru so she probably won't be able to make it (the 2nd cancelation)...  but I'm thinking NJDiva is still coming.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well I still don't know if she snuck one in her checked bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  Wonder if it could be something as 'simple' as the batteries starting to go?   Don't know much about the hybrids,   but i do know that rechargeable batteries can eventually start to not hold a charge.... and depending upon how they integrate the electrical drive system into the regular car,   it could be causing some issues with it running.   (Think about a "regular" car with a dying battery.   sometimes if the battery is low you can't turn it over.  wait a couple minutes and then you can turn it over a couple times before the battery is almost dead.)
> 
> it's a thought....  but the actual car guys should know more.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm starting to feel being up since 9:30 last night.    passing out might be dangerous though if the cattleprod was packed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala PM'd me saying her childcare fell thru so she probably won't be able to make it (the 2nd cancelation)...  but I'm thinking NJDiva is still coming.



that would be the 3rd cancellation...  dont forget the Pirate wannabe from reading..LOL


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> that would be the 3rd cancellation...  dont forget the Pirate wannabe from reading..LOL



WOW, not good, those roller coasters need riders...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm Ok, starting to worry about the meet, 2 cancellations, now CoasterAddict's problems.
> 
> haven't heard anything from the NY/NJ Ladies...lately..
> 
> starting to feel like I might be the pesty little brother tagging along on DC and TDB's date....LOL





DCTooTall said:


> I think I'm starting to feel being up since 9:30 last night.    passing out might be dangerous though if the cattleprod was packed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala PM'd me saying her childcare fell thru so she probably won't be able to make it (the 2nd cancelation)...  but I'm thinking NJDiva is still coming.


BEWARE of the Cattleprod! 



MICKEY88 said:


> that would be the 3rd cancellation...  dont forget the Pirate wannabe from reading..LOL



I hope ya'll have a better turnout in WDW!!! All these weird things suck!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Food was good.   Now we watch Blue Man Group.





MICKEY88 said:


> blue man group is awesome, I saw them in orlando.. whell worth the price.. oh wait.. tickets were free.. even better..LOl
> 
> I have one of their painted drumheads as a souvenir





DCTooTall said:


> Unmarked #3....    I saw them a couple years ago.  Bought a music CD,   the concert DVD/CD combo.... and of course,  I still have my blue drink cup from my tasty blue adult beverage.    Blue is yummy.





taramoz said:


> Love Blue Man group, enjoy!  Have fun for me



So many closet BMG fans! What the heck aren't ya'll going to NYC saturday for instead so you can join the rest of us rabid fans in celebrating their 20th anniversary?!  
I currently own and have hanging in my house 12 spin arts(the painting they make in the show by spitting paint), 2 posters and a bunch of drumsticks. haha. 



MICKEY88 said:


> I had my pic taken with each one after the show, and got a free souvenir, one of them put his hand on my shoulder and left a nice blue handprint on my black dress shirt..LOL



Ok I want to see these pictures. I could probably tell you who they were and what city they're usually in when not on tour. lol


----------



## wdwgirl03

OK, so lately I've been lurking on this thread...can I join the singles social club?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that would be the 3rd cancellation...  dont forget the Pirate wannabe from reading..LOL



  I think the only person who said they wanted to come after I purchased the discount tickets was POTCAddict,  and she had to cancel cause the $$$ for the trip didn't work for her.

My 2 people count was going off people who already have tickets.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So many closet BMG fans! What the heck aren't ya'll going to NYC saturday for instead so you can join the rest of us rabid fans in celebrating their 20th anniversary?!
> I currently own and have hanging in my house 12 spin arts(the painting they make in the show by spitting paint), 2 posters and a bunch of drumsticks. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I want to see these pictures. I could probably tell you who they were and what city they're usually in when not on tour. lol



1.  Chocolate.   2. Discounted tickets 3.  It gives the  a chance to meet the  and 'prince'.     

And while I enjoy them,  I'm not sure I could qualify as a rabid fan.  Considering I just gave TBD her first BlueMan experience,  I don't think she could qualify either.


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwgirl03 said:


> OK, so lately I've been lurking on this thread...can I join the singles social club?



 to the thread!   Of course you can join in!   Pull yourself up a chair and pour yourself a drink and just make yourself at home.


----------



## taramoz

wdwgirl03 said:


> OK, so lately I've been lurking on this thread...can I join the singles social club?



Please join in the fun!!!  Glad you are here


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from Baltimore-ish!  Ok, so I don't know where we are, but dc promised food soon and that's good. I'm hungry!



Okay, so BWI is "sort of" in Baltimore. I always hated the drive to that airport.  It just seemed so far away from Gaithersburg.  Most of the time it was easier to take my suitcase to the corner, catch the commuter rail into DC and the subway into Reagan. Never had to move the car that way. . .lol. Dulles is the furthest drive (as far as distance) but much easier than the other two airports for flying into and out of.  Its a relatively clean and simple airport.  Anyway, hope you enjoy your stay.  



MICKEY88 said:


> Welcome to PA !!!!!!



Sorry I didn't quote the proper quote but saw you are planning a trip end of August/beginning of September.  Let me know the dates.  I would love a chance to meet up.  My son may be here then (September).  I am working on his dates as we speak.



CoasterAddict said:


> Hey all,
> I'm currently in NJ with a 99% dead car. I haven't figured out yet what plan B is. I hope to be able to salvage this and meet y'all for coasters, but I'm not at all sure what I'm going to do about all this. I'll keep you posted.



OK CA. . .if there is any way you can get there, you should.  It promises to be a fun weekend.  Isn't there some kind of commuter train or something?  LOL, I really don't know.  I hear Hershey and Knoebels have some really great rides. . .have fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwgirl03 said:


> OK, so lately I've been lurking on this thread...can I join the singles social club?



 Please feel free to join in the fun, frolic and debauchery that takes place here.  Some of the folk around here speak fluent pyrate so feel free to use that tone here. . .lol.

Pull up a bar stool and grab a tasty beverage. . .you'll most likely need it. . .or want it, whatever. . .enjoy.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Well I still don't know if she snuck one in her checked bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  Wonder if it could be something as 'simple' as the batteries starting to go?   Don't know much about the hybrids,   but i do know that rechargeable batteries can eventually start to not hold a charge.... and depending upon how they integrate the electrical drive system into the regular car,   it could be causing some issues with it running.   (Think about a "regular" car with a dying battery.   sometimes if the battery is low you can't turn it over.  wait a couple minutes and then you can turn it over a couple times before the battery is almost dead.)
> 
> it's a thought....  but the actual car guys should know more.
> 
> 
> I think I'm starting to feel being up since 9:30 last night.    passing out might be dangerous though if the cattleprod was packed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala PM'd me saying her childcare fell thru so she probably won't be able to make it (the 2nd cancelation)...  but I'm thinking NJDiva is still coming.



I'm still coming!! I'm still in the middle of nowhere (Ridgeway, PA) but I'm coming home tomorrow so I am repacking and heading out there Friday. Working on LaLa so fingers crossed!


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> OK CA. . .if there is any way you can get there, you should.  It promises to be a fun weekend.  Isn't there some kind of commuter train or something?  LOL, I really don't know.  I hear Hershey and Knoebels have some really great rides. . .have fun.



I know. The problem is less getting to Hershey than it is getting to the conference in Greensboro NC that I'm going to immediately *after* Hershey--and getting back home again. Not to mention the paid-in-advance tickets at the two *other* parks that I planned to hit on the way home. 

Waiting to hear what the Toyota dealer says in the morning. Can't really make any decisions until then.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ok I want to see these pictures. I could probably tell you who they were and what city they're usually in when not on tour. lol



I saw them in Orlando


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I know. The problem is less getting to Hershey than it is getting to the conference in Greensboro NC that I'm going to immediately *after* Hershey--and getting back home again. Not to mention the paid-in-advance tickets at the two *other* parks that I planned to hit on the way home.
> 
> Waiting to hear what the Toyota dealer says in the morning. Can't really make any decisions until then.



think positive... a quick google of the problem led me to priuschat.. a similar problem there was diagnosed as the auxilliary battery...   simple fix, however the batteries are apparently  $150 +


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so BWI is "sort of" in Baltimore. I always hated the drive to that airport.  It just seemed so far away from Gaithersburg.  Most of the time it was easier to take my suitcase to the corner, catch the commuter rail into DC and the subway into Reagan. Never had to move the car that way. . .lol. Dulles is the furthest drive (as far as distance) but much easier than the other two airports for flying into and out of.  Its a relatively clean and simple airport.  Anyway, hope you enjoy your stay.



 Sadly there is no train into York PA.  The closest trains are either the baltimore light rail in Timonium (just north of Baltimore),   or AMTRAK in Lancaster,  which would take me into Philly where I would then need to transfer to another train to head south.

Baltimore is the closest "regular" airport,  and it isn't too bad to get too from my area....though we took the long way around so that TBD could actually see the Baltimore skyline,  go thru the tunnels,  and to go to Noodles and Co for lunch.



NJDiva said:


> I'm still coming!! I'm still in the middle of nowhere (Ridgeway, PA) but I'm coming home tomorrow so I am repacking and heading out there Friday. Working on LaLa so fingers crossed!



   It'd be nice if Lala can make it.    Good luck talking her into it! 



CoasterAddict said:


> I know. The problem is less getting to Hershey than it is getting to the conference in Greensboro NC that I'm going to immediately *after* Hershey--and getting back home again. Not to mention the paid-in-advance tickets at the two *other* parks that I planned to hit on the way home.
> 
> Waiting to hear what the Toyota dealer says in the morning. Can't really make any decisions until then.



  Let us know what's going on.   You have my cell # so if you need some help just let me know.  Depending upon the location/situation with the car,  I'm sure we could arrange something to maybe buy you a couple days while they work on the car so that you can still have some fun.  (say,  get you to Knoebels and Hershey and then back to the completed car to continue your journey.)  



MICKEY88 said:


> think positive... a quick google of the problem led me to priuschat.. a similar problem there was diagnosed as the auxilliary battery...   simple fix, however the batteries are apparently  $150 +



  I knew it sounded like a possible battery issue.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly there is no train into York PA.  The closest trains are either the baltimore light rail in Timonium (just north of Baltimore),   or AMTRAK in Lancaster,  which would take me into Philly where I would then need to transfer to another train to head south.
> 
> Baltimore is the closest "regular" airport,  and it isn't too bad to get too from my area....though we took the long way around so that TBD could actually see the Baltimore skyline,  go thru the tunnels,  and to go to Noodles and Co for lunch.



Well seeing the Baltimore skyline and going to Noodles and Co is definitely worth the effort. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL



Yes ...it's called walking away.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL



She's NOT worthy if she makes you miserable!

You need someone smart who can tell if you're joking or not, someone who will not hurt you for the fun of it....a true wench, not a girl dog!

I'm just sayin'


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Yes ...it's called walking away.



I wish it were that easy


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> She's NOT worthy if she makes you miserable!
> 
> You need someone smart who can tell if you're joking or not, someone who will not hurt you for the fun of it....a true wench, not a girl dog!
> 
> I'm just sayin'



she doesn't make me miserable, just has me hanging in limbo..
if she were a female dog I could walk away,, but she is one of the sweetest most caring people I know, she just has trust issues, due to an abusive marriage...
and the issue with being able to tell if I'm joking or not, was my ex wife..


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Yes ...it's called walking away.



so are you coming to Knoebels, or just HErshey


----------



## MICKEY88

more Pirate rules..

9. A pirate should always remove his hat in the presence of a bartender.
10. During a swordfight, swordfighting insults are required. In the event both participants are still alive at the end of the fight, the participant with the superior insults shall be declared the victor.
11. No pirate shall ever wear a fanny pack.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> she doesn't make me miserable, just has me hanging in limbo..
> if she were a female dog I could walk away,, but she is one of the sweetest most caring people I know, she just has trust issues, due to an abusive marriage...
> and the issue with being able to tell if I'm joking or not, was my ex wife..



Ahhhhh....then maybe this one is worth some patience...????


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I saw them in Orlando



Oh cool! I plan to my next trip out there(hopefully 2012). After this weekend I'll have 3 of the 5 US venue's down. haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ahhhhh....then maybe this one is worth some patience...????



worth all the patience in the world, I just hope I don't run out


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Oh cool! I plan to my next trip out there(hopefully 2012). After this weekend I'll have 3 of the 5 US venue's down. haha.



that's cool, I lucked out, my daughter had free tickets and her boyfriend didn't want to go, so she asked if I wanted to go... I said yes before she had a chance to change her mind..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone!  

Wow, I missed you guys. This has been the week from hades for many different reasons.  

For a minute it tlooked like I wasn't going to be able to come to Hersey Saturday since my daughter's Dad flaked out on the plan, but I think I worked something out...unless you've already written me off...lol.  I cancelled my original hotel plans, so Im gonna go look for a room somewhere friday night and should be good for rope drop Sat.   Did any plans change?  Sorry, I didn't read back in the pages...  maybe I should.  Any adult bevies set for Friday night?? 

Chay, thanks for checkin on me girl... I think you motivated me to try again to find a plan. I really needed this time off!  Ok, crossing my fingers and toes that this plan doesn't fall thru.  


Also, I am coming to Orlando for a quick trip next Thurs - Sunday... if anyone is in town and want to hang, let me know.  Im actually just going to take care of one thing with my Dad's estate but decided to stay the weekend.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wow, I missed you guys. This has been the week from hades for many different reasons.
> 
> For a minute it tlooked like I wasn't going to be able to come to Hersey Saturday since my daughter's Dad flaked out on the plan, but I think I worked something out...unless you've already written me off...lol.  I cancelled my original hotel plans, so Im gonna go look for a room somewhere friday night and should be good for rope drop Sat.   Did any plans change?  Sorry, I didn't read back in the pages...  maybe I should.  Any adult bevies set for Friday night??
> 
> Chay, thanks for checkin on me girl... I think you motivated me to try again to find a plan. I really needed this time off!  Ok, crossing my fingers and toes that this plan doesn't fall thru.
> 
> 
> Also, I am coming to Orlando for a quick trip next Thurs - Sunday... if anyone is in town and want to hang, let me know.  Im actually just going to take care of one thing with my Dad's estate but decided to stay the weekend.



awesome....... !!!!    I'm excited, I was looking forward to seeing that smile in persosn..

nothing set yet for friday night that I am aware of..


----------



## MICKEY88

*Vodka and ice will ruin your kidneys. Rum and ice will ruin your liver. Whiskey and ice will ruin your heart. Gin and ice will ruin your brain. Coke and ice will ruin your teeth...... Apparently ice is lethal!!! Warn all your friends: Lay off the ice!! Copy & paste this immediately, it can save a life.*


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wow, I missed you guys. This has been the week from hades for many different reasons.
> 
> For a minute it tlooked like I wasn't going to be able to come to Hersey Saturday since my daughter's Dad flaked out on the plan, but I think I worked something out...unless you've already written me off...lol.  I cancelled my original hotel plans, so Im gonna go look for a room somewhere friday night and should be good for rope drop Sat.   Did any plans change?  Sorry, I didn't read back in the pages...  maybe I should.  Any adult bevies set for Friday night??
> 
> Chay, thanks for checkin on me girl... I think you motivated me to try again to find a plan. I really needed this time off!  Ok, crossing my fingers and toes that this plan doesn't fall thru.
> 
> 
> Also, I am coming to Orlando for a quick trip next Thurs - Sunday... if anyone is in town and want to hang, let me know.  Im actually just going to take care of one thing with my Dad's estate but decided to stay the weekend.



Lala girl, you have my number.  Call me when you are here.  We can always hook up.  If you don't have it anymore, pm me and I will provide. . .Can't wait to see you when you are in town.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> *Vodka and ice will ruin your kidneys. Rum and ice will ruin your liver. Whiskey and ice will ruin your heart. Gin and ice will ruin your brain. Coke and ice will ruin your teeth...... Apparently ice is lethal!!! Warn all your friends: Lay off the ice!! Copy & paste this immediately, it can save a life.*



OMG, this is hilarious.  Someone sent this to me in a text yesterday.  I did a roflmao moment. . .Dr. Shaik was trying to figure out if I was crying or laughing. . .it was awesome. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL



Don't make me answer this.  You know I love you my friend and want the best for you.  



NJDiva said:


> Yes ...it's called walking away.



I am pretty sure he will say this is not possible.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> She's NOT worthy if she makes you miserable!
> 
> You need someone smart who can tell if you're joking or not, someone who will not hurt you for the fun of it....a true wench, not a girl dog!
> 
> I'm just sayin'



I am pretty sure he will say she doesn't make him miserable, just impatient. Or something like that.



MICKEY88 said:


> I wish it were that easy



It is.  I did it and now I am extremely happy with someone else.  You could be too. . .but that is another story for a private conversation.



MICKEY88 said:


> she doesn't make me miserable, just has me hanging in limbo..
> if she were a female dog I could walk away,, but she is one of the sweetest most caring people I know, she just has trust issues, due to an abusive marriage...
> and the issue with being able to tell if I'm joking or not, was my ex wife..



I was in limbo. . .I chose to walk away from limbo. . .I have never been happier.



MICKEY88 said:


> more Pirate rules..
> 
> 9. A pirate should always remove his hat in the presence of a bartender.
> 10. During a swordfight, swordfighting insults are required. In the event both participants are still alive at the end of the fight, the participant with the superior insults shall be declared the victor.
> 11. No pirate shall ever wear a fanny pack.



9.  This is a good one, no arguement from me.
10.  I like this one. . .kind of gives the "audience" a participatory vote. . .sort of.
11.  No one should EVER wear a "fanny pack", let alone a pyrate.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mickey88, sorry to quote you multiple times but I had a lot to say.  Just sayin. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all,
I am back home, car is still in NJ, they still don't know what's wrong with it. I will be driving a different car down, and will be there for Hershey, but not Knoebels. Looking forward to some laughs and good times, there haven't been many for the past 30 hours or so.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I am back home, car is still in NJ, they still don't know what's wrong with it. I will be driving a different car down, and will be there for Hershey, but not Knoebels. Looking forward to some laughs and good times, there haven't been many for the past 30 hours or so.



Yay, even though I am not there I am happy you are making the meet. . .


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Lala girl, you have my number.  Call me when you are here.  We can always hook up.  If you don't have it anymore, pm me and I will provide. . .Can't wait to see you when you are in town.



Yes honey, of course I have your #. I will give you a call when I finalize my flight and hotel info.

Also, Mickey... I missed the whole convo about someone you are having a struggle with??  I don't know what the situation is but I just want to say that do what you think is worth it enough for you to be happy.   We like happy Pirates.

Ugh, I may be in a bind again for Saturday. This shnit is on my nerves.  So I got my sis in law to take my daughter. First she was able to pick her up Friday eve so I could come up friday, now she is hemmin and hawing saying she may not be able to until Sat afternoon which pretty much defeats the whole reason I need her. Alright, jury is still out but Im gonna work it out. Cross your fingers, toes and eyes for me.


----------



## TheBigE

Car - train - plane - airport 1 -plane - airport 2 - limo - rental car
 Now I am sitting in Buffalo Wild Wings having. wings and beer in Chicago.    

Hope everyone gets everything in line for Hershey, looks like a blast 

Looking forward to pics and stories.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't make me answer this.  You know I love you my friend and want the best for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he will say this is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he will say she doesn't make him miserable, just impatient. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> It is.  I did it and now I am extremely happy with someone else.  You could be too. . .but that is another story for a private conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in limbo. . .I chose to walk away from limbo. . .I have never been happier.
> 
> .



These are great pieces of advice!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL



Now my turn to comment, the only person in control of your happiness is you.  Don't keep putting up with someone who is toxic, not worth it.  You deserve better, you control that, take earlier advice, take control!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> so are you coming to Knoebels, or just HErshey



Just Hershey.  I have to work so as soon as I'm done in Williamsport I'll be heading down.so will be down around dinner/drinking time.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> *Vodka and ice will ruin your kidneys. Rum and ice will ruin your liver. Whiskey and ice will ruin your heart. Gin and ice will ruin your brain. Coke and ice will ruin your teeth...... Apparently ice is lethal!!! Warn all your friends: Lay off the ice!! Copy & paste this immediately, it can save a life.*


LMAO  love it!


TheBigE said:


> Car - train - plane - airport 1 -plane - airport 2 - limo - rental car
> Now I am sitting in Buffalo Wild Wings having. wings and beer in Chicago.
> 
> Hope everyone gets everything in line for Hershey, looks like a blast
> 
> Looking forward to pics and stories.


Glad you made it! Enjoy your wings and beer!


taramoz said:


> These are great pieces of advice!


Agree


taramoz said:


> Now my turn to comment, the only person in control of your happiness is you.  Don't keep putting up with someone who is toxic, not worth it.  You deserve better, you control that, take earlier advice, take control!



And agree


Life has been crazy!!! Can't wait to see pics from this weekend!  Hope you all have fun.  Please post pics


----------



## TheBigE

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh, is there a cure for Kryptonite..LOL



"I don't know where I am going, only know where I have been and I am afraid of going back again.......I have finally found my way, hit the gas there ain't no brakes on this lost highway". 

Bon Jovi - Lost Highway. 

Life is too short to be unhappy!!  Good luck.


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> Sooooo, this might be a silly question to ask but it was asked of me today and I thought I would throw it out there for my friends to respond to. The question is regarding hot dogs and please, this is for research and its not sexual.  I am talking ball park franks. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  Do you prefer a soft, almost non-existant bun, or a soft bun with a bite?
> 
> 2.  Does the bun need to fit the dog?
> 
> 3.  Do you prefer the 1/8th pound dog or the 1/4th pound dog?
> 
> 4.  What are your favorite toppings on your dog?
> 
> Please be nice, this is for research.  I really do need this information.



Hope it is not too late for my vote

1. Soft bun
2. Yes 
3.  1/4 pound.  
4.  Lazy mode Ketchup and relish.   With time I will ad  the same plus onions, peppers tomatoes


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes honey, of course I have your #. I will give you a call when I finalize my flight and hotel info.
> 
> Also, Mickey... I missed the whole convo about someone you are having a struggle with??  I don't know what the situation is but I just want to say that do what you think is worth it enough for you to be happy.   We like happy Pirates.
> 
> Ugh, I may be in a bind again for Saturday. This shnit is on my nerves.  So I got my sis in law to take my daughter. First she was able to pick her up Friday eve so I could come up friday, now she is hemmin and hawing saying she may not be able to until Sat afternoon which pretty much defeats the whole reason I need her. Alright, jury is still out but Im gonna work it out. Cross your fingers, toes and eyes for me.




Here's hoping everything continues to work out for you to make it.  We'd love to see you!   




As for plans for Drinks Friday night....  nothing definately planned,   but I'm fully up for it.   since I dunno when people are arriving we didn't plan anything.    I think you all should have my Cell #,  so feel free to text me when you are getting in the area and we can get together.



....Oh....  and does anybody know a good way to clean up blood stains?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> ....Oh....  and does anybody know a good way to clean up blood stains?



I am afraid to ask...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ....Oh....  and does anybody know a good way to clean up blood stains?




Yes..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am afraid to ask...



Don't worry! Here I am!  DC and I haven't tried to do each other in yet.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't worry! Here I am!  DC and I haven't tried to do each other in yet.



OMG, the first time I read this I missed the word in...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't worry! Here I am!  DC and I haven't tried to do each other in yet.



Good to know!  Hope you are having a great time



MICKEY88 said:


> OMG, the first time I read this I missed the word in...



Dieing, that is too funny!  Made my night, thanks


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Good to know!  Hope you are having a great time
> 
> 
> 
> Dieing, that is too funny!  Made my night, thanks



too bad you couldn't make the trip, I'd have made your whole weekend..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> too bad you couldn't make the trip, I'd have made your whole weekend..



Hopefully there will be more to come, I am a traveler, so I plan to be out and about often!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hopefully there will be more to come, I am a traveler, so I plan to be out and about often!



well I definitely would like to do a ren faire meet, if no one else is interested you're always welcome to visit PA for a tour of our great state


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> well I definitely would like to do a ren faire meet, if no one else is interested you're always welcome to visit PA for a tour of our great state



I have never been (to your great state that is, been to the ren faire here, fun)!  I did research Hershey (I love to anticipate vacations) and I am very sad to miss the meet...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I have never been (to your great state that is, been to the ren faire here, fun)!  I did research Hershey (I love to anticipate vacations) and I am very sad to miss the meet...



we are sad also, I got to spend a few hours with DC and TDB earlier,, it's definitley going to be a fun weekend, and based on the posting of others who are coming, I'm guessing there will be a lot of laughing going on, we seem to have a great group of people here


----------



## taramoz

OK, DD7 needs help falling asleep, I am out for the night!  Y'all have a fun night, not too much without me (excepct DC and TDB of course )


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> OK, DD7 needs help falling asleep, I am out for the night!  Y'all have a fun night, not too much without me (excepct DC and TDB of course )



good night Princess


----------



## wdwgirl03

MICKEY88 said:


> well I definitely would like to do a ren faire meet, if no one else is interested you're always welcome to visit PA for a tour of our great state



I visited Philly once...I went with my dad and sister for his Princeton reunion (yes, I know that's in NJ but we stayed near the airport in Philly).  We did a lot of the touristy/historical stuff and went to a Phillies game.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Here's hoping everything continues to work out for you to make it.  We'd love to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for plans for Drinks Friday night....  nothing definately planned,   but I'm fully up for it.   since I dunno when people are arriving we didn't plan anything.    I think you all should have my Cell #,  so feel free to text me when you are getting in the area and we can get together.
> 
> 
> 
> ....Oh....  and does anybody know a good way to clean up blood stains?



salt takes out blood stains as well as hydrogen peroxide.
with the salt you take the article of clothing (or furniture) wet it with cold water, and use the salt as an abrasive.
with the hydrogen peroxide, you need to pour it on the stain and watch it fizz (just like when you get a cut) keep rinsing with water and peroxide until it goes away...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I am afraid to ask...







MICKEY88 said:


> Yes..



You work with Politicians....  And are a .   I figured at least one of those sides would require the knowledge.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't worry! Here I am!  DC and I haven't tried to do each other in yet.





MICKEY88 said:


> OMG, the first time I read this I missed the word in...



....

   Wow.       Why do I get the feeling everybody here is rooting/hinting at something?  



taramoz said:


> I have never been (to your great state that is, been to the ren faire here, fun)!  I did research Hershey (I love to anticipate vacations) and I am very sad to miss the meet...



  Well if you manage to find the time to come down here sometime in the future,  I'm sure you won't have any problems finding an escort to Hershey.  





MICKEY88 said:


> we are sad also, I got to spend a few hours with DC and TDB earlier,, it's definitley going to be a fun weekend, and based on the posting of others who are coming, I'm guessing there will be a lot of laughing going on, we seem to have a great group of people here



  I'm pretty positive we have a great group of people here.   How else would you explain page 183 of the 3rd thread in a little over a month??  



taramoz said:


> OK, DD7 needs help falling asleep, I am out for the night!  Y'all have a fun night, not too much without me (excepct DC and TDB of course )



  Hmmmm...  I'm afraid to ask what kind of fun you had in mind?   



wdwgirl03 said:


> I visited Philly once...I went with my dad and sister for his Princeton reunion (yes, I know that's in NJ but we stayed near the airport in Philly).  We did a lot of the touristy/historical stuff and went to a Phillies game.



  I've realized since I've been here there is a TON of cool historicy stuff in this state.   It'd be nice to have the time to explore it more....



NJDiva said:


> salt takes out blood stains as well as hydrogen peroxide.
> with the salt you take the article of clothing (or furniture) wet it with cold water, and use the salt as an abrasive.
> with the hydrogen peroxide, you need to pour it on the stain and watch it fizz (just like when you get a cut) keep rinsing with water and peroxide until it goes away...



Ah yes!!  The Hazmat cleanup professional!   I should've known you knew!   I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.       Why do I get the feeling everybody here is rooting/hinting at something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes!!  The Hazmat cleanup professional!   I should've known you knew!   I'll have to keep that in mind.




it's what I do, bleach normally just discolors whatever is stained.... and for the record, I'm not rooting nor hinting at anything...I just need to be entertained for the weekend by a bunch of Disney freaks!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.You work with Politicians....  And are a .   I figured at least one of those sides would require the knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 2.  Wow.       Why do I get the feeling everybody here is rooting/hinting at something?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Well if you manage to find the time to come down here sometime in the future,  I'm sure you won't have any problems finding an escort to Hershey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  I've realized since I've been here there is a TON of cool historicy stuff in this state.   It'd be nice to have the time to explore it more....
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes!!  The Hazmat cleanup professional!   I should've known you knew!   I'll have to keep that in mind.



1. you must have me confused with someone else, I'm a photographer and pyrate

2. I think you're agreat guy and all, but heck if I was rooting for such things I'd be rooting for myself..

3.. sheesh shouldn't ya wait for one to leave town before flirting with another..

4.. well ya know, there is the liberty bell, independence hall, the first capitol of the US..


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> it's what I do, bleach normally just discolors whatever is stained.... and for the record, I'm not rooting nor hinting at anything...I just need to be entertained for the weekend by a bunch of Disney freaks!



hmm I've been called a freak many times..never a disney freak though..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its going to be quiet around here today.  Hmmmm.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Its going to be quiet around here today.  Hmmmm.



Sure is


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

The jury is back... I can't meet you guys on Sat.    I got the call this morning that she wouldn't be able to take dd until around 5 or 6 in the evening so I told her forget it.  So, I guess I have to see you guys in Sept/Oct. Ride a coaster for me TDB!  Mickey, DC I was looking forward to meeting the men of distinction.  Oh well, next time.


----------



## CoasterAddict

OK, I will be there. It's a little over a six hour drive, so I'll be leaving home around 4am to try to get there for the scheduled meeting time. If I'm late, start without me and I'll call once I get there.


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> OK, I will be there. It's a little over a six hour drive, so I'll be leaving home around 4am to try to get there for the scheduled meeting time. If I'm late, start without me and I'll call once I get there.



That is great that you will still be going down, Kim.  Did you find out what happened to your car?  Funny, I was up in Boston while you were in (or near) NY.  Anyway, hope you all have a great time, wish I could be headed that way as well.  Just too many things going on, next weekend I am headed to RI for boy scout camp

Have a great weekend!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> That is great that you will still be going down, Kim.  Did you find out what happened to your car?  Funny, I was up in Boston while you were in (or near) NY.  Anyway, hope you all have a great time, wish I could be headed that way as well.  Just too many things going on, next weekend I am headed to RI for boy scout camp
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Hey Augie...yes, I thought that same thing when you posted about coming to Boston. 

Car is still in NJ being diagnosed.  Have fun at camp.


----------



## ludari

Has anyone tried Match.com before?  I have never tried on-line dating before and I recently signed up.  I have to say that I am surprised at the number of very attractive women on this site that I find it hard to believe they are single.  I have to be honest that I feel a little intimidated by the way the look.  No matches yet for me but I have made a few connections and sent out a few emails.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> OK, I will be there. It's a little over a six hour drive, so I'll be leaving home around 4am to try to get there for the scheduled meeting time. If I'm late, start without me and I'll call once I get there.



You can stay with us tonight. We'll be up late and you're welcome to crash any time of the night. It might be easier on you than waking up in the middle of the night and driving.  We can text you DC's address.


----------



## GaPaige

Hi y'all!   Can I join in?  I'm Paige.  I'm sort of newly single-been separated since November.  I live in the Atlanta suburbs, which makes for a pretty easy Disney drive.  I have an AP and try to get down there as often as possible!


----------



## CoasterAddict

GaPaige said:


> Hi y'all!   Can I join in?  I'm Paige.  I'm sort of newly single-been separated since November.  I live in the Atlanta suburbs, which makes for a pretty easy Disney drive.  I have an AP and try to get down there as often as possible!



Absolutely. Pull up a chair and jump right in.


----------



## GaPaige

Thanks CoasterAddict!  I see you did the marathon last year-me too!  Are you doing in 2012?


----------



## CoasterAddict

GaPaige said:


> Thanks CoasterAddict!  I see you did the marathon last year-me too!  Are you doing in 2012?



Back to the half for 2012, although my sister and I are still hoping to find a couple of people who want to do the relay with us--we run together, so we need to find two more people to be the other half of our teams.


----------



## GaPaige

Good luck finding team mates.  If not, I'll cheer for you at the half.  We have a group of friends going down and we're divided between half and full.  Should be a great weekend!


----------



## ahoff

Hey, see you both in January!  I am doing the Half also, this will be my third one.  Also will be down in a few months  (wow, so soon!) for the W&D.  One of these days I might opt for the Full, but I do not look forward to running for four hours straight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Has anyone tried Match.com before?  I have never tried on-line dating before and I recently signed up.  I have to say that I am surprised at the number of very attractive women on this site that I find it hard to believe they are single.  I have to be honest that I feel a little intimidated by the way the look.  No matches yet for me but I have made a few connections and sent out a few emails.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## ludari

GaPaige said:


> Good luck finding team mates.  If not, I'll cheer for you at the half.  We have a group of friends going down and we're divided between half and full.  Should be a great weekend!



I'll be doing the Disney Half in January 2011 as well.  I'll be staying at BLT for 10 days so I'm excited about that as well.  I'm hoping my friends will come down to run the race as well but so far no takers.  Good luck with your race.



ahoff said:


> Hey, see you both in January!  I am doing the Half also, this will be my third one.  Also will be down in a few months  (wow, so soon!) for the W&D.  One of these days I might opt for the Full, but I do not look forward to running for four hours straight.



I have the DL half in Sept, W&D in Oct, WDW and DL in Jan and my friends are trying to convince me to do the Princess in Feb.  Good luck with your race.



nurse.darcy said:


> Sent you a PM.



Thanks Darcy.  PM received and replied.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Welll FINALLY made it to NYC about midnight local time. Was supposed to be here at 7:32pm local. Damn weather forced us to land in Rochester and then Jetblue proceeded to screw around from there. Piece of advice, don't EVER fly them. Horrible customer service and they charge for EVERYTHING(except your first checked bag. Hope everyone in Hershey has fun today and to those of you coming up here to NYC tomorrow and need my cell number shoot me a pm and I'll give it to you along with my hotel's address!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> The jury is back... I can't meet you guys on Sat.    I got the call this morning that she wouldn't be able to take dd until around 5 or 6 in the evening so I told her forget it.  So, I guess I have to see you guys in Sept/Oct. Ride a coaster for me TDB!  Mickey, DC I was looking forward to meeting the men of distinction.  Oh well, next time.



   It's a real shame you couldn't make it.   We were really looking forward to meeting up with you.    I guess we'll have to just make sure we get together in sept/october at WDW when we are all down there.

(hmmmm....  Hey Tara!   Think you can squeeze another Disney Trip in?      )



CoasterAddict said:


> OK, I will be there. It's a little over a six hour drive, so I'll be leaving home around 4am to try to get there for the scheduled meeting time. If I'm late, start without me and I'll call once I get there.



Ugh!   I do no envy that drive.    Here's hoping you 1. make it safely today, 2.  aren't a zombie walking around the park...and 3.  are able to hook up rather uneventfully with the rest of us.  



GaPaige said:


> Hi y'all!   Can I join in?  I'm Paige.  I'm sort of newly single-been separated since November.  I live in the Atlanta suburbs, which makes for a pretty easy Disney drive.  I have an AP and try to get down there as often as possible!




 to the group!  The more the merrier is what we always say,  so feel free to pull up a bar stool and pour yourself a drink.   

And I know all about that easy Disney Drive.   At one time I was the true minority in the Atlanta area......A Native.      It was our annual Disney trips that ultimately caused me to catch the Disney bug that I still have.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welll FINALLY made it to NYC about midnight local time. Was supposed to be here at 7:32pm local. Damn weather forced us to land in Rochester and then Jetblue proceeded to screw around from there. Piece of advice, don't EVER fly them. Horrible customer service and they charge for EVERYTHING(except your first checked bag. Hope everyone in Hershey has fun today and to those of you coming up here to NYC tomorrow and need my cell number shoot me a pm and I'll give it to you along with my hotel's address!



Great to hear you arrived safely.... if it was a bit adventuresome. 

Have fun in NYC!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> It's a real shame you couldn't make it.   We were really looking forward to meeting up with you.    I guess we'll have to just make sure we get together in sept/october at WDW when we are all down there.
> 
> (hmmmm....  Hey Tara!   Think you can squeeze another Disney Trip in?      )



I wish, I am going Oct 6 - 12, was planned before I knew about y'alls meet.  STAY LONGER!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

So did ya'all hook up?  just wondering cause I need to chat with dismem tonight ya know.  She could extend or come back for end of Sept/beg of Oct trip. . .l


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> So did ya'all hook up?  just wondering cause I need to chat with dismem tonight ya know.  She could extend or come back for end of Sept/beg of Oct trip. . .l



We're together...taking a break and watching one of the shows. We have some good shots which I'm sure the pyrate will share later....


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> We're together...taking a break and watching one of the shows. We have some good shots which I'm sure the pyrate will share later....



Sweet. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Great to hear you arrived safely.... if it was a bit adventuresome.
> 
> Have fun in NYC!



Thanks bro. Haha yeah.

Well yesterday started off ****ty. Someone stole my camera bag while I was eating lunch. It had my prescription glasses, camera and my phone charger in it. Kinda put a damper on the trip but the show last night totally made up for it. It was such an amazing night! It was one of those nights you wished would never end! It's been a year in the planning and it's very bittersweet that it's over. 

I am sooooo sore today though. Oh my god...... I cannot remember a day I've ever been this sore.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks bro. Haha yeah.
> 
> Well yesterday started off ****ty. Someone stole my camera bag while I was eating lunch. It had my prescription glasses, camera and my phone charger in it. Kinda put a damper on the trip but the show last night totally made up for it. It was such an amazing night! It was one of those nights you wished would never end! It's been a year in the planning and it's very bittersweet that it's over.
> 
> I am sooooo sore today though. Oh my god...... I cannot remember a day I've ever been this sore.



Glad you made it out here safely. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

what an awesome weekend, it was great to spend 2 days with such a fantastic group of people.
to those who were unable to make it, you missed a lot of laughs..some great rides,  amazing entertainment from the shows at Hersheypark,

all in all, a fantastic weekend

I might have even found a cure for my Kryptonite


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> what an awesome weekend, it was great to spend 2 days with such a fantastic group of people.
> to those who were unable to make it, you missed a lot of laughs..some great rides,  amazing entertainment from the shows at Hersheypark,
> 
> all in all, a fantastic weekend
> 
> I might have even found a cure for my Kryptonite



Yay!  I'm hoping that your cure is the one I think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> what an awesome weekend, it was great to spend 2 days with such a fantastic group of people.
> to those who were unable to make it, you missed a lot of laughs..some great rides,  amazing entertainment from the shows at Hersheypark,
> 
> all in all, a fantastic weekend
> 
> I might have even found a cure for my Kryptonite



I am glad you all had such a great weekend.  And good news there. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Note to those who met up in Hershey this weekend.  You can talk about how great it was but I want photo evidence that the weekend happened. 

Ya know. . .just sayin. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

hello all 

Just dropping in quickly to say hi and that I hope the meet was fun for those who could attend.  The mileage challenge I am in wraps up today, so most of my time is taken up with walking.  When I started, I was hoping I would get in 4 miles most days and by day 10 that was my average and I started doing more, adding an extra mile per day every 3 or 4 days.  Until Thursday (when I found out one of my girlfriends was being sneaky and trying to pass me) my goal had moved up to 200 miles.  Now, I expect to have 250 miles by 8pm and may put in another 10 just for fun.  I did 26.2 miles yesterday, if I go to 260 I would have to do 28.75 today.  I know the guy that is in the challenge has 400 miles, and another friend has over 300, so I'm working this hard to hopefully get 3rd place, lol.  I should be able to resume normal life tomorrow because the challenge ends at midnight tonight 

ETA:  just heard the guy has 480 miles


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Note to those who met up in Hershey this weekend.  You can talk about how great it was but I want photo evidence that the weekend happened.
> 
> Ya know. . .just sayin. . .



there is photo evidence, I however do not rush my photos, each one will be processed with love..
but for those who need photo evidence, and who may question the reality of the Pyrate.
here is a photo of The Pyrate's Posse
Coaster Addict had not yet arrived, otherwise I'm sure she would have joined also..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> there is photo evidence, I however do not rush my photos, each one will be processed with love..
> but for those who need photo evidence, and who may question the reality of the Pyrate.
> here is a photo of The Pyrate's Posse
> Coaster Addict had not yet arrived, otherwise I'm sure she would have joined also..



Wow, I recognize all these peeps. . .we got Diva, DC and TDB. . .sweet. . .thanks Mickey. . .

And I know you do not rush. . .I really was surprised there wasn't any smart phone pics posted.  That is the norm for the quick photos. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I recognize all these peeps. . .we got Diva, DC and TDB. . .sweet. . .thanks Mickey. . .
> 
> And I know you do not rush. . .I really was surprised there wasn't any smart phone pics posted.  That is the norm for the quick photos. . .lol.



I don't recall any smart phone pics being taken, between Diva and I with 3  DSLRs I think everyone was counting on us to take pictures..

I did take a few scenic shots with my phone, to send to My daughter since she grew up going to  hersheypark al the time,  she kindly responded by sending me pics from WDW, apparently she was park hopping..LOL

after the first pic I conceded and told her she won..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't recall any smart phone pics being taken, between Diva and I with 3  DSLRs I think everyone was counting on us to take pictures..
> 
> I did take a few scenic shots with my phone, to send to My daughter since she grew up going to  hersheypark al the time,  she kindly responded by sending me pics from WDW, apparently she was park hopping..LOL
> 
> after the first pic I conceded and told her she won..



You already know you are mush where your daughter is concerned.  She could have won the "contest" just taking pix of the sun. . .lol.  You can be a pushover at times. . .not all the time mind you, but where she is concerned, yes.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You already know you are mush where your daughter is concerned.  She could have won the "contest" just taking pix of the sun. . .lol.  You can be a pushover at times. . .not all the time mind you, but where she is concerned, yes.



not really, but pics of WDW definitely beat pics of Hershyepark,

but she is after all my clone, how could I not love her more than anything in the world..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> not really, but pics of WDW definitely beat pics of Hershyepark,
> 
> but she is after all my clone, how could I not love her more than anything in the world..



My point exactly. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Just got back from dropping Louisa off at the airport.   Nothing like a long hot drive in a truck w/o A/C to make you long for the freezing winters.     In just the last 2 days I put on over 500 miles on the truck...  and this meet was LOCAL to me.      I don't remember how many I put on Thursday or Wednesday,   but I'd say easily at least another 200.

One thing I gotta say about my beater.   She may be ugly.  She may squeal and wine at times (like after Louisa was dropped at the airport....  but I can't blame the truck for complaining there)...  and she may be a thirsty beast....    But she does get the job done.





taramoz said:


> I wish, I am going Oct 6 - 12, was planned before I knew about y'alls meet.  STAY LONGER!!!



Wish I could.  I'm already taking 6 days off of work for this trip,  and will be back down about a month later for my November trip.

No chance of your rescheduling or extending yours?   I'm pretty sure I still have the 2nd bedroom open at the Resort if you want to join us.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks bro. Haha yeah.
> 
> Well yesterday started off ****ty. Someone stole my camera bag while I was eating lunch. It had my prescription glasses, camera and my phone charger in it. Kinda put a damper on the trip but the show last night totally made up for it. It was such an amazing night! It was one of those nights you wished would never end! It's been a year in the planning and it's very bittersweet that it's over.
> 
> I am sooooo sore today though. Oh my god...... I cannot remember a day I've ever been this sore.



  I've been feeling that way for the past 3 days.   Thanks to my working overnights and not getting a chance to go work out much,  The climbing the stairs at the lookout tower on the Gettysburg Battlefield, walking around Knoebels,  and then walking around Hershey Park (with it's amazing ability to be uphill both ways),  well....  Let's just say my Legs are not too happy right now.



MICKEY88 said:


> there is photo evidence, I however do not rush my photos, each one will be processed with love..
> but for those who need photo evidence, and who may question the reality of the Pyrate.
> here is a photo of The Pyrate's Posse
> Coaster Addict had not yet arrived, otherwise I'm sure she would have joined also..



 Heh.... And at my Company Picnic area,  The guy checking my ticket told me that "she's just letting you think your the Captain."   



I am a bit scared though of what Pics you guys may have taken.  Between the big black spot,   and your love of taking blackmail pics....  I think the fear may not be entirely unwarranted.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I recognize all these peeps. . .we got Diva, DC and TDB. . .sweet. . .thanks Mickey. . .
> 
> And I know you do not rush. . .I really was surprised there wasn't any smart phone pics posted.  That is the norm for the quick photos. . .lol.



As the  mentioned....  We had 3 nice cameras there... so why bother digging out smartphones and taking a rather bland photo by comparison.

Actually...   Coasteraddict's phone battery died at some point during the day and I don't have a smartphone....  so that would've left Louisa as the only one who would bother taking pics with one..... and she just hopped her flight so I doubt she's had any time anyways to check the forums.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Just got back from dropping Louisa off at the airport.   Nothing like a long hot drive in a truck w/o A/C to make you long for the freezing winters.     In just the last 2 days I put on over 500 miles on the truck...  and this meet was LOCAL to me.      I don't remember how many I put on Thursday or Wednesday,   but I'd say easily at least another 200.
> 
> One thing I gotta say about my beater.   She may be ugly.  She may squeal and wine at times (like after Louisa was dropped at the airport....  but I can't blame the truck for complaining there)...  and she may be a thirsty beast....    But she does get the job done.
> 
> Wish I could.  I'm already taking 6 days off of work for this trip,  and will be back down about a month later for my November trip.
> 
> No chance of your rescheduling or extending yours?   I'm pretty sure I still have the 2nd bedroom open at the Resort if you want to join us.
> 
> I've been feeling that way for the past 3 days.   Thanks to my working overnights and not getting a chance to go work out much,  The climbing the stairs at the lookout tower on the Gettysburg Battlefield, walking around Knoebels,  and then walking around Hershey Park (with it's amazing ability to be uphill both ways),  well....  Let's just say my Legs are not too happy right now.
> 
> Heh.... And at my Company Picnic area,  The guy checking my ticket told me that "she's just letting you think your the Captain."
> 
> I am a bit scared though of what Pics you guys may have taken.  Between the big black spot,   and your love of taking blackmail pics....  I think the fear may not be entirely unwarranted.
> 
> As the  mentioned....  We had 3 nice cameras there... so why bother digging out smartphones and taking a rather bland photo by comparison.
> 
> Actually...   Coasteraddict's phone battery died at some point during the day and I don't have a smartphone....  so that would've left Louisa as the only one who would bother taking pics with one..... and she just hopped her flight so I doubt she's had any time anyways to check the forums.



Okay so let me just say no excuses.  I managed to post a pic of you and your brand spanking shiny new disney AP about 10 seconds after I took it.  So, just sayin. . .lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Thanks, Diva, Pyrate, DC and TDB. Hope I wasn't too much of a zombie. 7.5 hours driving and another 7.5 or so today to get to my conference. And I don't have AC either.  --and that's not counting the first attempt to get down to PA where I only got as far as NJ and had to go back! Fortunately learning and not driving for a few days now.


----------



## CoasterAddict

And yes, Fahrenheit was worth the 90 minute wait!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> there is photo evidence, I however do not rush my photos, each one will be processed with love..
> but for those who need photo evidence, and who may question the reality of the Pyrate.
> here is a photo of The Pyrate's Posse
> Coaster Addict had not yet arrived, otherwise I'm sure she would have joined also..



What a great pic!  It sounds and looks like a great time!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


>



Aww, great picture!  I cannot wait to be at the next...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so let me just say no excuses.  I managed to post a pic of you and your brand spanking shiny new disney AP about 10 seconds after I took it.  So, just sayin. . .lol.



it's not about excuses, it's about priorities, whereas some people may make sharing the experience with the boards a priority, I think our priority was to make the most  of our time together, and the experience was our priority, knowing we'd have plenty of time to share with the boards, after the weekend..


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Aww, great picture!  I cannot wait to be at the next...



we all had a blast with lots of laughs, I did miss the chance to meet you though..


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Thanks, Diva, Pyrate, DC and TDB. Hope I wasn't too much of a zombie. 7.5 hours driving and another 7.5 or so today to get to my conference. And I don't have AC either.  --and that's not counting the first attempt to get down to PA where I only got as far as NJ and had to go back! Fortunately learning and not driving for a few days now.



it was great meeting you, glad you made it to hershey safely and to your conference also...I hope your drive home is very uneventful..


----------



## Sillystrings

wdwtheplacetobe said:


>





DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.   We can be a lot of fun,  and despite what others may tell you,  We don't bite.
> 
> 
> 
> (hard.)
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you ask)



yes i got the vibe i know the deal since i been snooping lately. i think i know who made your title and NJDIVA'S siggy... 


anyhow hello...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I am a bit scared though of what Pics you guys may have taken.  Between the big black spot,   and your love of taking blackmail pics....  I think the fear may not be entirely unwarranted.
> .



nothing to fear with my pics


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> we all had a blast with lots of laughs, I did miss the chance to meet you though..



There will be other chances, I am adventurous and LOVE to travel!  So I will get out again soon, just hit a rut lately.  Temporary, I know.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> There will be other chances, I am adventurous and LOVE to travel!  So I will get out again soon, just hit a rut lately.  Temporary, I know.



I know, I don't doubt you at all, but it was still disappointing none the less


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Thanks, Diva, Pyrate, DC and TDB. Hope I wasn't too much of a zombie. 7.5 hours driving and another 7.5 or so today to get to my conference. And I don't have AC either.  --and that's not counting the first attempt to get down to PA where I only got as far as NJ and had to go back! Fortunately learning and not driving for a few days now.



 No problem.  I'm sure the  wouldn't mind a zombie crew.  

It was great meeting you.



CoasterAddict said:


> And yes, Fahrenheit was worth the 90 minute wait!



  One of these days I'll have to put up with the line.  I guess I've been spoiled between Disney Off-season and fastpasses.     (plus.... my neck was still a bit off from the Wildcat so i wasn't eager to subject my back/neck to anything else)



MICKEY88 said:


> it's not about excuses, it's about priorities, whereas some people may make sharing the experience with the boards a priority, I think our priority was to make the most  of our time together, and the experience was our priority, knowing we'd have plenty of time to share with the boards, after the weekend..



  Heh...   besides....  Your posting a pic of me was on the 2nd day after you met me....   and I believe it was also to answer the burning question everyone had about what I looked like.  



MICKEY88 said:


> nothing to fear with my pics




Good point....  photoshop.     You can even fix the spot on my ***.


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> And yes, Fahrenheit was worth the 90 minute wait!





DCTooTall said:


> One of these days I'll have to put up with the line.  I guess I've been spoiled between Disney Off-season and fastpasses.



Yeah, me too. But it was *still* worth it. Do yourself a favor--catch it next time. Amazing. And sooooo smooth!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, me too. But it was *still* worth it. Do yourself a favor--catch it next time. Amazing. And sooooo smooth!



Will do.


----------



## DCTooTall

So Louisa and I were looking thru my Disney pin collection (I tend to buy a few every trip as cheap/easy souvenirs to commemorate my trip and any particular event happening during it....as well as just cool ones I like) before she left,   and it looks like I have this one in there as well.        What do you guys think,   should I change my avatar pic?   maybe even if it's just during the halloween season?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Good point....  photoshop.     You can even fix the spot on my ***.



friend, the last thing I wanted a picture of was your ***


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So Louisa and I were looking thru my Disney pin collection (I tend to buy a few every trip as cheap/easy souvenirs to commemorate my trip and any particular event happening during it....as well as just cool ones I like) before she left,   and it looks like I have this one in there as well.        What do you guys think,   should I change my avatar pic?   maybe even if it's just during the halloween season?



I think you should part with the pin, from all I observed, You are a Prince


----------



## MICKEY88

so I've been thinking about this, and have decided to share a few of my favorite quotes from the weekend..

I will share the quotes but omit the names of who spoke these memorable words..


1.  "I exploded in my pants"

2.  A. "Wow, nice rack"
     B.      "excuse me "
     A. "sorry the Pyrate slipped out"

3.  A. " would you like my Pickle
     B. No thanks, but thanks for asking"
     C. "it's kind of small"
     A. " but it's juicy and will squirt in your mouth "
     C." stick it out there and they will come"

4.  A. " He's just trying to get a picture of your booty"
     B. "How do you know he doesn't already have a picture of my booty"
     C. " yes anyways, I've already seen her naked".


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think you should part with the pin, from all I observed, You are a Prince



 I'm good at appearing to behave when I'm in public.   



MICKEY88 said:


> so I've been thinking about this, and have decided to share a few of my favorite quotes from the weekend..
> 
> I will share the quotes but omit the names of who spoke these memorable words..
> 
> 
> 1.  "I exploded in my pants"
> 
> 2.  A. "Wow, nice rack"
> B.      "excuse me "
> A. "sorry the Pyrate slipped out"
> 
> 3.  A. " would you like my Pickle
> B. No thanks, but thanks for asking"
> C. "it's kind of small"
> A. " but it's juicy and will squirt in your mouth "
> 
> 4.  A. " He's just trying to get a picture of your booty"
> B. "How do you know he doesn't already have a picture of my booty"
> C. " yes anyways, I've already seen her naked".




   I'm surprised nothing about the comments made when talking about trying to clean the spot off the pants.  


And for those of you who missed it....  Conversation 3 REALLY managed to get interesting.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm good at appearing to behave when I'm in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised nothing about the comments made when talking about trying to clean the spot off the pants.
> 
> 
> And for those of you who missed it....  Conversation 3 REALLY managed to get interesting.



umm well I was going with those thaat really stuck in this old mind..

how  did that one go

" I did  all that I could in the bathroom, by myself"


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> umm well I was going with those thaat really stuck in this old mind..
> 
> how do did that one go
> 
> " I did  all that I could in the bathroom, by myself"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello! I'm back in Texas after a completely awesome couple days with DC. CoasterAddict, Njdiva, and mickey88 are so fun to hang out with. OMG! Tons of laughs! Everyone who missed this meet should make an effort to go to our next one. Anyway, I'm going to bed now, just wanted to catch up with you all.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello! I'm back in Texas after a completely awesome couple days with DC. CoasterAddict, Njdiva, and mickey88 are so fun to hang out with. OMG! Tons of laughs! Everyone who missed this meet should make an effort to go to our next one. Anyway, I'm going to bed now, just wanted to catch up with you all.



Goodnight and sleep well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's not about excuses, it's about priorities, whereas some people may make sharing the experience with the boards a priority, I think our priority was to make the most  of our time together, and the experience was our priority, knowing we'd have plenty of time to share with the boards, after the weekend..



I get that.  Its just that the reason I posted so quickly is I had SEVERAL girls from the DIS asking me for DC's pic. So I obliged. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> nothing to fear with my pics



This is true.  I have made note that even though Pyrate may take pix that you might want in your collection but never want posted, the only ones he posts are "safe" pix.  Pyrate, you are really good that way.  Its all good.



taramoz said:


> There will be other chances, I am adventurous and LOVE to travel!  So I will get out again soon, just hit a rut lately.  Temporary, I know.



Can't wait to meet you when you are here in Florida soaking up sun and rain. . .(sorry, put both in there because its just a normal day in Florida when it rains).



DCTooTall said:


> One of these days I'll have to put up with the line.  I guess I've been spoiled between Disney Off-season and fastpasses.     (plus.... my neck was still a bit off from the Wildcat so i wasn't eager to subject my back/neck to anything else)
> 
> Heh...   besides....  Your posting a pic of me was on the 2nd day after you met me....   and I believe it was also to answer the burning question everyone had about what I looked like.



Yes it was.  I had to satisfy all inquiries about you.  It worked.



DCTooTall said:


> So Louisa and I were looking thru my Disney pin collection (I tend to buy a few every trip as cheap/easy souvenirs to commemorate my trip and any particular event happening during it....as well as just cool ones I like) before she left,   and it looks like I have this one in there as well.        What do you guys think,   should I change my avatar pic?   maybe even if it's just during the halloween season?



Pins are great, but the pyrate is right.  You really are a prince.



MICKEY88 said:


> I think you should part with the pin, from all I observed, You are a Prince



Exactly



MICKEY88 said:


> so I've been thinking about this, and have decided to share a few of my favorite quotes from the weekend..
> 
> I will share the quotes but omit the names of who spoke these memorable words..
> 
> 
> 1.  "I exploded in my pants"
> 
> 2.  A. "Wow, nice rack"
> B.      "excuse me "
> A. "sorry the Pyrate slipped out"
> 
> 3.  A. " would you like my Pickle
> B. No thanks, but thanks for asking"
> C. "it's kind of small"
> A. " but it's juicy and will squirt in your mouth "
> C." stick it out there and they will come"
> 
> 4.  A. " He's just trying to get a picture of your booty"
> B. "How do you know he doesn't already have a picture of my booty"
> C. " yes anyways, I've already seen her naked".



I am pretty sure I should not respond to any of this.  Could cause me issues later.



DCTooTall said:


> I'm good at appearing to behave when I'm in public.
> 
> I'm surprised nothing about the comments made when talking about trying to clean the spot off the pants.
> 
> And for those of you who missed it....  Conversation 3 REALLY managed to get interesting.



Glad then that the rest of the conversation was left off the boards.  This is a family board after all. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## NJDiva

Good morning all! just thought I'd check in after an AWESOME weekend. I actually had to come home early Sunday morning to sing and so when I got home from service I basically passed out. 
I must re-iterate what my Hershey buds have said, we had a fabulous time and anyone that can deal with my "diva ways" all day earns a medal. I will tell you I have never been so sore from walking up and down hills that my body is not pleased with me right now. 
I can't tell you all how super everyone was, I mean I knew they were cool just hanging on the boards but in person is such a better way to hang....and yes I do think that we should never speak of some of those conversations on the board, they may never let us on again.

I will say I have seen the "real pyrate" and he gets a thumbs  up  from me...and now that I know where he lives and works I may have to make a "special trip" to see him 

They did get to see me in flirt mode when we met these 2 cute guys from Canada that were there, one was a professor and had traveled extensively and of course was passionate about Disney which is where his mom was at the time...did I mention he was cute....

So now I'm off to work, I have to take all of that chocolate that I bought in for everyone. thanks again for such a great time, if I could change my dates to be in Disney the same time that the rest of you will be there I would, but the fall is the busiest time for me regarding sorority and church events.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I will say I have seen the "real pyrate" and he gets a thumbs  up  from me...and now that I know where he lives and works I may have to make a "special trip" to see him



Hey  Divalicious...!!!  you're very good at bringing out the real Pyrate 

you better make that trip, I'll be waiting..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> so I've been thinking about this, and have decided to share a few of my favorite quotes from the weekend..
> 
> I will share the quotes but omit the names of who spoke these memorable words..
> 
> 
> 1.  "I exploded in my pants"
> 
> 2.  A. "Wow, nice rack"
> B.      "excuse me "
> A. "sorry the Pyrate slipped out"
> 
> 3.  A. " would you like my Pickle
> B. No thanks, but thanks for asking"
> C. "it's kind of small"
> A. " but it's juicy and will squirt in your mouth "
> C." stick it out there and they will come"
> 
> 4.  A. " He's just trying to get a picture of your booty"
> B. "How do you know he doesn't already have a picture of my booty"
> C. " yes anyways, I've already seen her naked".



I can only begin to imagine where these conversations led to! hahahaha 



NJDiva said:


> Good morning all! just thought I'd check in after an AWESOME weekend. I actually had to come home early Sunday morning to sing and so when I got home from service I basically passed out.
> I must re-iterate what my Hershey buds have said, we had a fabulous time and anyone that can deal with my "diva ways" all day earns a medal. I will tell you I have never been so sore from walking up and down hills that my body is not pleased with me right now.
> I can't tell you all how super everyone was, I mean I knew they were cool just hanging on the boards but in person is such a better way to hang....and yes I do think that we should never speak of some of those conversations on the board, they may never let us on again.
> 
> I will say I have seen the "real pyrate" and he gets a thumbs  up  from me...and now that I know where he lives and works I may have to make a "special trip" to see him
> 
> They did get to see me in flirt mode when we met these 2 cute guys from Canada that were there, one was a professor and had traveled extensively and of course was passionate about Disney which is where his mom was at the time...did I mention he was cute....
> 
> So now I'm off to work, I have to take all of that chocolate that I bought in for everyone. thanks again for such a great time, if I could change my dates to be in Disney the same time that the rest of you will be there I would, but the fall is the busiest time for me regarding sorority and church events.





Man it sounds like you guys had a blast! I wish I could've made it out! Can't wait to see the pictures!

My weekend in NYC is coming to a bittersweet ending. Today is my last day in NYC. Flight out is at around 6:30pm. It was an amazing weekend though that's for sure! 

Any advice on a new camera since some clepto jerk took mine? It's time to start saving for an upgrade from my point and shoot that was taken to a DSLR. I don't want anything too fancy or with too many buttons/stuff to play with though. haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> I can only begin to imagine where these conversations led to! hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it sounds like you guys had a blast! I wish I could've made it out! Can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> My weekend in NYC is coming to a bittersweet ending. Today is my last day in NYC. Flight out is at around 6:30pm. It was an amazing weekend though that's for sure!
> 
> Any advice on a new camera since some clepto jerk took mine? It's time to start saving for an upgrade from my point and shoot that was taken to a DSLR. I don't want anything too fancy or with too many buttons/stuff to play with though. haha.



any of the entry level DSLRs  should serve your needs,, the important thing to do is to hold them and see what is most comfortable for you, they are different sizes, different shapes..etc..

also check out the layout of the controls or the menu system, one may seem to work better for you.

as for pictures of the meet, I didn't take nearly as many as I thought I would, I was too busy laughing most of the time.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Good morning all! just thought I'd check in after an AWESOME weekend. I actually had to come home early Sunday morning to sing and so when I got home from service I basically passed out.
> I must re-iterate what my Hershey buds have said, we had a fabulous time and anyone that can deal with my "diva ways" all day earns a medal. I will tell you I have never been so sore from walking up and down hills that my body is not pleased with me right now.



   And you thought I was kidding about the park being uphill both ways.

Maybe it's their way of making you feel guilt free eating all that chocolate?  



And you weren't bad at all.   Your "Diva ways" were perfectly reasonable.  I've seen some wannabe "divas" who just think it's an excuse to be a spoiled little brat who doesn't bring anything to the table.   You definitely earned your place as a Diva,  and know how to wield the power and responsibility that comes with it.  



NJDiva said:


> I can't tell you all how super everyone was, I mean I knew they were cool just hanging on the boards but in person is such a better way to hang....and yes I do think that we should never speak of some of those conversations on the board, they may never let us on again.



   I'm not so worried about the people who post in this thread....  But somehow I'm not quite so confident in the lurkers and occasional straggler not maybe taking it the wrong way.    




NJDiva said:


> I will say I have seen the "real pyrate" and he gets a thumbs  up  from me...and now that I know where he lives and works I may have to make a "special trip" to see him



  Excuse me?!  What?!?!?!

  The Diva should not come to the !   The  Should come to the Diva!!






NJDiva said:


> They did get to see me in flirt mode when we met these 2 cute guys from Canada that were there, one was a professor and had traveled extensively and of course was passionate about Disney which is where his mom was at the time...did I mention he was cute....



  Ah!  The "I almost wore that shirt today" guys who then proceeded to stare down the bear.

And who I'm actually incredibly jealous of.   I mean seriously....  Getting to go to every Disney Park around the world!??!  


On the bright side,    He does seem well versed in all things Disney.  He even recognized my Tattoo for what it was when he saw it.




NJDiva said:


> So now I'm off to work, I have to take all of that chocolate that I bought in for everyone. thanks again for such a great time, if I could change my dates to be in Disney the same time that the rest of you will be there I would, but the fall is the busiest time for me regarding sorority and church events.



  Wow....   Sorority Hazing must be getting BAD these days if Hazmat Disposal is getting involved!


So are you the cleanup?    Or just helping to dispose of the bodies?


----------



## DCTooTall

I figured I'd share this news with everyone here.


 It was pretty much confirmed today that after I'm done with this last bit of the project I've been working on in the next 2 or 3 weeks,  that I'll be going back to my day shift.

I'm going to miss my 3 day weekends....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Excuse me?!  What?!?!?!
> The Diva should not come to the !   The  Should come to the Diva!!



see.. Pyrate beats, rock, paper, and scissors..Pyrate also beats Ninja, Zombie, whatever..

and you heard it right, The Diva will come to the Pyrate,

but the Diva will NOT be disappointed..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> see.. Pyrate beats, rock, paper, and scissors..Pyrate also beats Ninja, Zombie, whatever..
> 
> and you heard it right, The Diva will come to the Pyrate,
> 
> but the Diva will NOT be disappointed..



Hmmm.....

But Diva would beat ....  


Which could either be a physical beating if you don't do what she wants (I'm sure she has people...).......Or maybe a more pleasurable type if you do.....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> But Diva would beat ....
> 
> 
> Which could either be a physical beating if you don't do what she wants (I'm sure she has people...).......Or maybe a more pleasurable type if you do.....



I'm sure Diva does indeed have people, but so does the Pyrate,

Pyrate wins over Diva, but never beats A Diva, because they are special women, to be treasured, and treated as such.

Diva did smack the Pyrate a few times Saturday, but the Pyrate enjoyed it..


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> hello all
> 
> Just dropping in quickly to say hi and that I hope the meet was fun for those who could attend.  The mileage challenge I am in wraps up today, so most of my time is taken up with walking.  When I started, I was hoping I would get in 4 miles most days and by day 10 that was my average and I started doing more, adding an extra mile per day every 3 or 4 days.  Until Thursday (when I found out one of my girlfriends was being sneaky and trying to pass me) my goal had moved up to 200 miles.  Now, I expect to have 250 miles by 8pm and may put in another 10 just for fun.  I did 26.2 miles yesterday, if I go to 260 I would have to do 28.75 today.  I know the guy that is in the challenge has 400 miles, and another friend has over 300, so I'm working this hard to hopefully get 3rd place, lol.  I should be able to resume normal life tomorrow because the challenge ends at midnight tonight
> 
> ETA:  just heard the guy has 480 miles



Pretty impressive totals, you are on your way to a Disney race soon, I think!



MICKEY88 said:


> there is photo evidence, I however do not rush my photos, each one will be processed with love..
> but for those who need photo evidence, and who may question the reality of the Pyrate.
> here is a photo of The Pyrate's Posse
> Coaster Addict had not yet arrived, otherwise I'm sure she would have joined also..



Nice pic, sounds like you guys had a great time.



CoasterAddict said:


> And yes, Fahrenheit was worth the 90 minute wait!



Wow, that's a long time to wait! 



bluedevilinaz said:


> My weekend in NYC is coming to a bittersweet ending. Today is my last day in NYC. Flight out is at around 6:30pm. It was an amazing weekend though that's for sure!



Wish I could have made it in to visit, but just too many things on my plate right now.  Did you get to the HighLine?



MICKEY88 said:


> umm well I was going with those thaat really stuck in this old mind..
> 
> how  did that one go
> 
> " I did  all that I could in the bathroom, by myself"



This and the other quotes seem to indicate a very interesting weekend !! 

Sounds like everyone had a real fine weekend.  Now it is back to work, and we are past the mid point of summer already.  But that means  under two weeks to a Disney trip, I guess.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> And you thought I was kidding about the park being uphill both ways.
> 
> Maybe it's their way of making you feel guilt free eating all that chocolate?
> 
> 
> 
> And you weren't bad at all.   Your "Diva ways" were perfectly reasonable.  I've seen some wannabe "divas" who just think it's an excuse to be a spoiled little brat who doesn't bring anything to the table.   You definitely earned your place as a Diva,  and know how to wield the power and responsibility that comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so worried about the people who post in this thread....  But somehow I'm not quite so confident in the lurkers and occasional straggler not maybe taking it the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?!  What?!?!?!
> 
> The Diva should not come to the !   The  Should come to the Diva!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this sounds like how one of our conversations began and went south....
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  The "I almost wore that shirt today" guys who then proceeded to stare down the bear.
> 
> And who I'm actually incredibly jealous of.   I mean seriously....  Getting to go to every Disney Park around the world!??!
> 
> 
> On the bright side,    He does seem well versed in all things Disney.  He even recognized my Tattoo for what it was when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...and he was cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....   Sorority Hazing must be getting BAD these days if Hazmat Disposal is getting involved!
> 
> 
> 
> actually I have district meetings back to back the month of November and really it's just 2 weekends of meetings and then I go to Houston for my bff's competition. And trust me, we will have no hazing in my world...I've closed 5 chapters for that!
> 
> 
> 
> So are you the cleanup?    Or just helping to dispose of the bodies?




So the job that I was on right before Hershey has ended....abruptly! so I don't have to go back to the middle of no where and I'm ok with that. I have no bodies to hide and if I did do you think I would tell you on a public forum??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, you all must be catching up on sleep.  Quiet in here today. . .


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you all must be catching up on sleep.  Quiet in here today. . .



Hello, it is a quiet night on SSC!  I guess they are all tired from the big weekend...


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm here, been wondering where everyone is


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here, been wondering where everyine is



Me Too. . .I really had this picture in my head of all of you passed out in your respective beds too tired to move. . .lol. You just ruined the pic. . .lol


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here, been wondering where everyine is



LOL, that is what I have been wondering!!  Good to see a few of us are around!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I'm here!  Been having a really good day. Not only did I get flowers today, but it also looks like I may get a job that I interviewed for a while ago.  I hadn't heard anything from them and it turns out they're just really slow about getting things done.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, that is what I have been wondering!!  Good to see a few of us are around!



what can I say, apparently the kids can't keep up with the Pyrate


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm here!  Been having a really good day. Not only did I get flowers today, but it also looks like I may get a job that I interviewed for a while ago.  I hadn't heard anything from them and it turns out they're just really slow about getting things done.



flowers..?? do tell


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, that is what I have been wondering!!  Good to see a few of us are around!



How are you doing Tara?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> flowers..?? do tell



Beautiful roses...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How are you doing Tara?



I am doing ok, thanks for asking.  DD7 is falling asleep on the couch while I hold her hand, love these moments!  Glad you had a fun weekend, wish I could have been there...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am doing ok, thanks for asking.  DD7 is falling asleep on the couch while I hold her hand, love these moments!  Glad you had a fun weekend, wish I could have been there...



 you're just going to have to be there next time...


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Beautiful roses...



Me thinks the Pyrate might feel as though ye left out a few details. . .lol


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> you're just going to have to be there next time...



LOL, I seriously looked at a back to back trip to WDW in Oct, may still do it if y'all have room for me and I can find a decent flight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Me thinks the Pyrate might feel as though ye left out a few details. . .lol



Haha. I know...and, ok, they might have come from a certain prince...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm here!  Been having a really good day. Not only did I get flowers today, but it also looks like I may get a job that I interviewed for a while ago.  I hadn't heard anything from them and it turns out they're just really slow about getting things done.


Wow flowers and a new job!  What a great day.  I got your message and I will reply tomorrow. I am also tired!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How are you doing Tara?


I was wondering the same thing Tara.  I hope you are doing well.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Beautiful roses...


I LOVE flowers.  


taramoz said:


> I am doing ok, thanks for asking.  DD7 is falling asleep on the couch while I hold her hand, love these moments!  Glad you had a fun weekend, wish I could have been there...



Aren't those moments the best.  

Just checking in....It is bedtime,  had a great weekend, but it was busy and I am tired.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, I seriously looked at a back to back trip to WDW in Oct, may still do it if y'all have room for me and I can find a decent flight.



Well, you already know I'm going to think it's a good idea. And DC has a two bedroom at WBC, so there's room...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, you already know I'm going to think it's a good idea. And DC has a two bedroom at WBC, so there's room...



I will start shopping flights, what are the dates you'll be there (sorry, I should know), and I won't be crashing on just the 2 of you, right?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Me thinks the Pyrate might feel as though ye left out a few details. . .lol



me thinks the Pyrate can think and speak for himself


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. I know...and, ok, they might have come from a certain prince...



I'm sure they came from a Prince,..how many and what color..??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> 1. Wow flowers and a new job!  What a great day.  I got your message and I will reply tomorrow. I am also tired!
> 
> 2. I LOVE flowers.
> 
> 3. Just checking in....It is bedtime,  had a great weekend, but it was busy and I am tired.



1. Great! I still want to hear how dinner went...

2. I know. It was an awesome surprise! Looking at them made me smile all afternoon.

3. Sleep well. Tomorrow is already Tuesday.


----------



## MICKEY88

_Hmm I guess I must be invisible.sighhhh
_


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I will start shopping flights, what are the dates you'll be there (sorry, I should know), and I won't be crashing on just the 2 of you, right?



I'll be there September 30 to October 3. And you're not crashing. There will be tons of people around...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you all must be catching up on sleep.  Quiet in here today. . .



I know I was.  a full day Sunday with only a 2hr nap between my last day with TDB and my regular day at work.   I passed out pretty early once I got home.



taramoz said:


> Hello, it is a quiet night on SSC!  I guess they are all tired from the big weekend...





MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here, been wondering where everyone is





nurse.darcy said:


> Me Too. . .I really had this picture in my head of all of you passed out in your respective beds too tired to move. . .lol. You just ruined the pic. . .lol



 Too sore to move might almost be more accurate.       I was pretty much asleep most of the day.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm here!  Been having a really good day. Not only did I get flowers today, but it also looks like I may get a job that I interviewed for a while ago.  I hadn't heard anything from them and it turns out they're just really slow about getting things done.



  Congrats on the job!      Details.  



taramoz said:


> LOL, I seriously looked at a back to back trip to WDW in Oct, may still do it if y'all have room for me and I can find a decent flight.



  There is ALWAYS Room!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. I know...and, ok, they might have come from a certain prince...



  Really?  Interesting.    Did it come with a card or anything?  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, you already know I'm going to think it's a good idea. And DC has a two bedroom at WBC, so there's room...



 The more the merrier! 



taramoz said:


> I will start shopping flights, what are the dates you'll be there (sorry, I should know), and I won't be crashing on just the 2 of you, right?



 I'll be there from 9/27 - 10/04.  Louisa will be down from 9/30-10/03.   And of course you won't be crashing on us.   There is a reason I got a 2 bedroom unit.  



MICKEY88 said:


> _Hmm I guess I must be invisible.sighhhh
> _



Uh oh.... an Invisable .   Now THAT's a scary thought.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm sure they came from a Prince,..how many and what color..??



The roses are red and you could never guess what he wrote on the card...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The roses are red and you could never guess what he wrote on the card...



Roses are Red, and Violets are Blue. 
Flowers are Nice,  But I'd rather have Lou




I dunno...  what did he write on the card?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Roses are Red, and Violets are Blue.
> Flowers are Nice,  But I'd rather have Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...  what did he write on the card?



Good guess, but no...


----------



## DCTooTall

Soooo...  i was thinking it was time for a bit of housekeeping/planning....


With a bunch of us showing up down there around the October 1st weekend,  either of F&W,  The Wine and Dine Half,  MK's 40th,  etc....   We really should see about trying to get together at some point,   even if it's just a night at a bar someplace to drink and socialize.  (We are a Social Club after all,  right?    )



Any ideas or preferences??    Ultimately I know I'm pretty flexible on my time/availability,   so I'm thinking it may be best to hear from our runners since they have the event which will require working around.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The roses are red and you could never guess what he wrote on the card...



Y'all are both just too cute.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Off to Carowinds tomorrow. Ten roller coasters...will I have time for them all? Hope so.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Off to Carowinds tomorrow. Ten roller coasters...will I have time for them all? Hope so.



Wow.... I haven't been to Carowinds in....god...  almost 20 years??


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> Off to Carowinds tomorrow. Ten roller coasters...will I have time for them all? Hope so.



I had never heard of this park but I looked it up and it looks pretty cool.  Have fun, and I hope your wait times are short!


As to plans for October, other than the Saturday of the run I am pretty flexible.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Off to Carowinds tomorrow. Ten roller coasters...will I have time for them all? Hope so.



I'll bet you do, especially since you won't be waiting for the rest of us to meander around the park. Good thing you'd been to Hershey before!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ok, after reading up on the thread, I will NOT miss the next meet up at WDW.  It reads like you all had a blast!!  I was so upset that whole day. 

Well.. Im booked for 9/30 - 10/5 to be there and then, if all goes well, I will close on my new home on 10/7! Happy happy broke broke... oops, I mean, joy joy!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The roses are red and you could never guess what he wrote on the card...



umm

Roses Are Red,
Violets Are Blue,
The Pyrate would be,
A Better man for you !!!



seriously though, I only asked color and number,

I don't need to know what's on the card I think that should be private between the 2 of you


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> ok, after reading up on the thread, I will NOT miss the next meet up at WDW.  It reads like you all had a blast!!  I was so upset that whole day.
> 
> Well.. Im booked for 9/30 - 10/5 to be there and then, if all goes well, I will close on my new home on 10/7! Happy happy broke broke... oops, I mean, joy joy!



we did indeed have a blast, you were missed


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> ok, after reading up on the thread, I will NOT miss the next meet up at WDW.  It reads like you all had a blast!!  I was so upset that whole day.
> Well.. Im booked for 9/30 - 10/5 to be there and then, if all goes well, I will close on my new home on 10/7! Happy happy broke broke... oops, I mean, joy joy!


 We'll be hanging out in less than 60 days! 


MICKEY88 said:


> umm
> Roses Are Red,
> Violets Are Blue,
> The Pyrate would be,
> A Better man for you !!!
> 
> seriously though, I only asked color and number, I don't need to know what's on the card I think that should be private between the 2 of you



I'm glad you feel that way, because I was just kidding around...I was never actually going to share the card. 

And I have to say that we princesses are certainly discovering a lot of closet poets on this thread...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.I'm glad you feel that way, because I was just kidding around...I was never actually going to share the card.
> 
> 2.And I have to say that we princesses are certainly discovering a lot of closet poets on this thread...



1, good, because I'm sure he meant those words for your eyes only..

2.  using the word closet when talking about the Pyrate.. is just wrong..!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We'll be hanging out in less than 60 days!
> 
> rotfl:



And the Next Countdown begins!


----------



## POTCAddict

Hi all! Looks like you had fun at Hershey and everywhere else your adventures took you this weekend. Just wanted to say hi and that this time next month I'll be in Disney World strolling down Main Street USA with my spanking new Annual Pass in my pocket!!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! Looks like you had fun at Hershey and everywhere else your adventures took you this weekend. Just wanted to say hi and that this time next month I'll be in Disney World strolling down Main Street USA with my spanking new Annual Pass in my pocket!!



awesome


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> ok, after reading up on the thread, I will NOT miss the next meet up at WDW.  It reads like you all had a blast!!  I was so upset that whole day.
> 
> Well.. Im booked for 9/30 - 10/5 to be there and then, if all goes well, I will close on my new home on 10/7! Happy happy broke broke... oops, I mean, joy joy!



Hmmm...  What time do you arrive on the 30th?  I'll be there from the 27th,  but Louisa is arrive the evening of the 30th.


----------



## Greenepona

Hello! I am subbing to this thread so I can hopefully join in and meet some fellow diser's  while my Boyfriend and I will be at the world 9/28-10/7!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.  We'll be hanging out in less than 60 days!
> 
> 
> 2. I'm glad you feel that way, because I was just kidding around...I was never actually going to share the card.
> 
> 3.  And I have to say that we princesses are certainly discovering a lot of closet poets on this thread...



1.      Can it be September yet?  (that way it's under 30)

2.  I'm not sure they'd appreciate it anyways.

3.    A closet Poet on the Thread?
      Surely not the , He'd rather be dead.
      Could it be the so-called prince called DC?
      I guess the 's will just have to wait and see!





POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! Looks like you had fun at Hershey and everywhere else your adventures took you this weekend. Just wanted to say hi and that this time next month I'll be in Disney World strolling down Main Street USA with my spanking new Annual Pass in my pocket!!




Congrats on the AP!   They are addictive.

 Hell... You should join us for the October 1st weekend.  Celebrate MK's 40th, Enjoy some Food and Wine,   and hang out with the cool kids from the SSC.


----------



## DCTooTall

Greenepona said:


> Hello! I am subbing to this thread so I can hopefully join in and meet some fellow diser's  while my Boyfriend and I will be at the world 9/28-10/7!



 to the thread!   Feel free to pull up a stool and pour yourself a drink!



You'll discover pretty quickly that we are a fun and interesting group.


----------



## Greenepona

DCTooTall said:


> to the thread!   Feel free to pull up a stool and pour yourself a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll discover pretty quickly that we are a fun and interesting group.



Thanks for the welcome DC! 

BTW, is that a picture of your tattoo as your avatar? If so awesome!! I really want to get the Land symbol as a tattoo someday.


----------



## DCTooTall

Greenepona said:


> Thanks for the welcome DC!
> 
> BTW, is that a picture of your tattoo as your avatar? If so awesome!! I really want to get the Land symbol as a tattoo someday.



Yup!  That would be my Tattoo.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 3.    A closet Poet on the Thread?
> Surely not the , He'd rather be dead.
> Could it be the so-called prince called DC?
> I guess the 's will just have to wait and see!
> .



You are very confused, you silly old Prince,
So get those thoughts out of your head. 
These words you speak, they make me wince,
The Pyrate would Never ,  rather be Dead !


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> You are very confused, you silly old Prince,
> So get those thoughts out of your head.
> These words you speak, they make me wince,
> The Pyrate would Never ,  rather be Dead !



So The Pyrate has no issues with being in the closet?
An interesting idea upon which we must posit.
For if this is true, then we all must assume
The leather and dresses may be more than costumes.


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> 1.
> 
> Congrats on the AP!   They are addictive.
> 
> Hell... You should join us for the October 1st weekend.  Celebrate MK's 40th, Enjoy some Food and Wine,   and hang out with the cool kids from the SSC.



You make an excellent point and I was already thinking about a bounce back for F&W... I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So The Pyrate has no issues with being in the closet?
> An interesting idea upon which we must posit.
> For if this is true, then we all must assume
> The leather and dresses may be more than costumes.



The Pyrate is large, the dresses are small,
Therefore, they must be costumes.
Therefore he's wrong,  the Prince so Tall,
When he bypasses Logic, and Assumes


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> You make an excellent point and I was already thinking about a bounce back for F&W... I'll keep y'all posted.



 You should do it.  All the cool kids are going.  Don't you want to be cool too?




  Peer pressure can be used for good,  as well as evil.



MICKEY88 said:


> The Pyrate is large, the dresses are small,
> Therefore, they must be costumes.
> Therefore he's wrong,  the Prince so Tall,
> When he bypasses Logic, and Assumes



I guess I was wrong, Or so it seems.
But all is not lost,  As the Prince now redeems.
The Pyrate is a thief, As his rhyme above shows
The rhymes are stolen,  unoriginal his prose.

But all is not lost,   Assuming he can up the ante.
We all know a Pyrate loves a good sea shanty.
He'll have a final shot to prove the prince wrong.
And see if he's capable of singing the Princesses a beautiful song.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You should do it.  All the cool kids are going.  Don't you want to be cool too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peer pressure can be used for good,  as well as evil.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was wrong, Or so it seems.
> But all is not lost,  As the Prince now redeems.
> The Pyrate is a thief, As his rhyme above shows
> The rhymes are stolen,  unoriginal his prose.
> 
> But all is not lost,   Assuming he can up the ante.
> We all know a Pyrate loves a good sea shanty.
> He'll have a final shot to prove the prince wrong.
> And see if he's capable of singing the Princesses a beautiful song.





*You say that the Pyrate is simply a thief,
But didn't we already know it ?
Meanwhile Prince , you have affirmed the  belief, 
That You, are the closet poet.*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I guess I was wrong, Or so it seems.
> But all is not lost,  As the Prince now redeems.
> The Pyrate is a thief, As his rhyme above shows
> The rhymes are stolen,  unoriginal his prose.
> But all is not lost,   Assuming he can up the ante.
> We all know a Pyrate loves a good sea shanty.
> He'll have a final shot to prove the prince wrong.
> And see if he's capable of singing the Princesses a beautiful song.





MICKEY88 said:


> *You say that the Pyrate is simply a thief,
> But didn't we already know it ?
> Meanwhile Prince , you have affirmed the  belief,
> That You, are the closet poet.*


You two are cracking me up with your manly poetry competition.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> *You say that the Pyrate is simply a thief,
> But didn't we already know it ?
> Meanwhile Prince , you have affirmed the  belief,
> That You, are the closet poet.*



I don't know why I do it
But it does look like I'm a bit of a poet.
I guess it can now be said without any doubt
The Princess in question has truly lucked out.


A Prince who's poetic and has quite a harem
If the truth ever got out,  it could lead to bedlam.
So this final thought I believe I shall posit,
and say for our safety, the poet will return to the closet.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You two are cracking me up with your manly poetry competition.



I'm glad I could help bring a smile to your face.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm glad I could help bring a smile to your face.



like you really needed poetry to do that...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know why I do it
> But it does look like I'm a bit of a poet.
> I guess it can now be said without any doubt
> The Princess in question has truly lucked out.
> 
> 
> A Prince who's poetic and has quite a harem
> If the truth ever got out,  it could lead to bedlam.
> So this final thought I believe I shall posit,
> and say for our safety, the poet will return to the closet.



hmm if ya really want the Princess to believe that she has lucked out, ya might not want to brag about the harem..


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You two are cracking me up with your manly poetry competition.



OMG they are killing me!
and who says they don't have talent


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG they are killing me!
> and who says they don't have talent



I have many talents 

I've also been told I have ISSUES


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OMG they are killing me!
> and who says they don't have talent



I'm very talented...

   ..  or so i've been told.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...  What time do you arrive on the 30th?  I'll be there from the 27th,  but Louisa is arrive the evening of the 30th.




Sorry, Im in on the 1st at 1:56pm, not the 30th.  I leave Wednesday morning.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm very talented...
> 
> ..  or so i've been told.



I thought we agreed we wouldn't share those other talents ....


----------



## ToddRN

Hey there fellow Dis'ers!!!  Just got back from a trip out to D.C., saw family I see about once a year,(seesaw?!?!) went to a river cabin in Maryland.  Swimming, boating, sunburning, grilling... it was awesome!!!  I'll get caught up here after unpacking, mowing the yard, yada, yada, yada!!!  Look forward to catching up!  Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ToddRN said:


> Hey there fellow Dis'ers!!!  Just got back from a trip out to D.C., saw family I see about once a year,(seesaw?!?!) went to a river cabin in Maryland.  Swimming, boating, sunburning, grilling... it was awesome!!!  I'll get caught up here after unpacking, mowing the yard, yada, yada, yada!!!  Look forward to catching up!  Hope everyone is doing great



Hey there. Wow, it looks like you really had a great time. Welcome back


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Sorry, Im in on the 1st at 1:56pm, not the 30th.  I leave Wednesday morning.



Well I know you have my #.... so text me when you get in if you want to hang out in the MK.  



NJDiva said:


> I thought we agreed we wouldn't share those other talents ....







ToddRN said:


> Hey there fellow Dis'ers!!!  Just got back from a trip out to D.C., saw family I see about once a year,(seesaw?!?!) went to a river cabin in Maryland.  Swimming, boating, sunburning, grilling... it was awesome!!!  I'll get caught up here after unpacking, mowing the yard, yada, yada, yada!!!  Look forward to catching up!  Hope everyone is doing great



 back!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ToddRN said:


> Hey there fellow Dis'ers!!!  Just got back from a trip out to D.C., saw family I see about once a year,(seesaw?!?!) went to a river cabin in Maryland.  Swimming, boating, sunburning, grilling... it was awesome!!!  I'll get caught up here after unpacking, mowing the yard, yada, yada, yada!!!  Look forward to catching up!  Hope everyone is doing great



Welcome back!  Sounds like you had a relaxing trip (except maybe the sunburning part )!


----------



## DCTooTall

Anybody here?   or did they all die when I went to bed this afternoon?


----------



## TheBigE

Nope I am here. Can't sleep yet...still early..but can't sleep.  

Maybe it should be random topic night???


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Nope I am here. Can't sleep yet...still early..but can't sleep.
> 
> Maybe it should be random topic night???




Random topic night?    and that's different from every other day how exactly?


----------



## dismem98

Seems like all had a good time at Hershey.  I'll be at WDW next week.  So glad it will be cooler there than here in TX.  LOL


So E how's it back in the states??


----------



## dismem98

TheBigE said:


> Nope I am here. Can't sleep yet...still early..but can't sleep.
> 
> Maybe it should be random topic night???





Random thought night??  That could be every night!!


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> Random topic night?    and that's different from every other day how exactly?



IDK.  Perhaps googling random topic...otherwise yeah pretty much like very other night.


----------



## TheBigE

dismem98 said:


> Seems like all had a good time at Hershey.  I'll be at WDW next week.  So glad it will be cooler there than here in TX.  LOL
> 
> 
> So E how's it back in the states??



Great to be back in states. I had a phenomenal weekend on east coast.  

Now chillin in Midwest for a couple of weeks.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TDB....Our first Patient today was from CLEAR LAKE!  So, of course, I thought of you!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> TDB....Our first Patient today was from CLEAR LAKE!  So, of course, I thought of you!



That's cause all the cool people live in clear lake...

ok, and on the dis...


----------



## DCTooTall

I just wanted to be the first to say....


HAPPY HUMP DAY!!


----------



## DCTooTall

I saw this today and thought i'd pass it along.


----

Hersheypark adds another roller coaster
By Andrea Gillhoolley

Lebanon Daily News
Updated: 08/02/2011 04:29:42 PM EDT


York, PA - Hersheypark unveiled its newest roller coaster, Skyrush, that will be the tallest, fasted and longest coaster in the park when it makes its debut in 2012 season.

The 200-foot-tall steel coaster, which will be located in the Comet Hollow section of the park, will travel over Spring Creek, the body of water that was a centerpiece when chocolate magnate Milton S. Hershey opened his park in 1907, and race along nearly 3,600 feet of steel track back to its station.

Skyrush features cantilevered trains that are to be the first of their kind in the United States. The coaster will cost approximately $25 million and raise the number of coasters in Hersheypark to an even dozen.

The coaster will feature two floored seats flanked by two floorless, winged outer seats that will offer a staggering 270-degree panoramic viewing perspective. The train will begin its skyward climb - at 26 feet per second - before it even leaves the station.

Upon cresting the track's peak, the train will plunge down an 85-degree descent and send riders rushing into the first of four high-speed, high-banked turns as they travel at speeds up to 75 mph. Riders will feel the rush of five airtime hills as they cross over the entire length of the Comet, the oldest roller coaster in Hersheypark.

The third Intamin coaster in the Hersheypark arsenal, Skyrush will join Storm Runner, built in 2004, and Fahrenheit, built in 2008.

The land is the site of the Park's former "Sunken Gardens," a place for early visitors to Hershey to take a stroll. The area is now being transformed not only by the new coaster, but also by a renovation that will result in the creation of a scenic observation path that's lined by globe streetlights, fencing, trees, landscaping and flowers.

The coaster's station house is being modeled after historic train stations in the Hershey area. New restroom facilities, games and food stands will replicate the park's buildings of the past, as will a new floating fountain in Spring Creek.

Hersheypark will open for its 2012 summer season on May 4, 2012. Skyrush is scheduled to open later that month.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say....
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY!!



You beat me to it....Happy Hump Day....but I can be the 1st to say that in 14 days I will be in WDW  I was reminded of this last night!!!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## taramoz

Happy hump day all, sorry I missed everyone last night, I had an impromptu party on my veranda that went a little too late for me on a work night!  I am dragging today


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> You beat me to it....Happy Hump Day....but I can be the 1st to say that in 14 days I will be in WDW  I was reminded of this last night!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



 Lucky.    Do you think you'll be joining TDB and I in October?  



taramoz said:


> Happy hump day all, sorry I missed everyone last night, I had an impromptu party on my veranda that went a little too late for me on a work night!  I am dragging today



Sounds like a good party!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I saw this today and thought i'd pass it along.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Hersheypark adds another roller coaster
> By Andrea Gillhoolley
> 
> Lebanon Daily News
> Updated: 08/02/2011 04:29:42 PM EDT
> 
> 
> York, PA - Hersheypark unveiled its newest roller coaster, Skyrush, that will be the tallest, fasted and longest coaster in the park when it makes its debut in 2012 season.
> 
> The 200-foot-tall steel coaster, which will be located in the Comet Hollow section of the park, will travel over Spring Creek, the body of water that was a centerpiece when chocolate magnate Milton S. Hershey opened his park in 1907, and race along nearly 3,600 feet of steel track back to its station.
> 
> Skyrush features cantilevered trains that are to be the first of their kind in the United States. The coaster will cost approximately $25 million and raise the number of coasters in Hersheypark to an even dozen.
> 
> The coaster will feature two floored seats flanked by two floorless, winged outer seats that will offer a staggering 270-degree panoramic viewing perspective. The train will begin its skyward climb - at 26 feet per second - before it even leaves the station.
> 
> Upon cresting the track's peak, the train will plunge down an 85-degree descent and send riders rushing into the first of four high-speed, high-banked turns as they travel at speeds up to 75 mph. Riders will feel the rush of five airtime hills as they cross over the entire length of the Comet, the oldest roller coaster in Hersheypark.
> 
> The third Intamin coaster in the Hersheypark arsenal, Skyrush will join Storm Runner, built in 2004, and Fahrenheit, built in 2008.
> 
> The land is the site of the Park's former "Sunken Gardens," a place for early visitors to Hershey to take a stroll. The area is now being transformed not only by the new coaster, but also by a renovation that will result in the creation of a scenic observation path that's lined by globe streetlights, fencing, trees, landscaping and flowers.
> 
> The coaster's station house is being modeled after historic train stations in the Hershey area. New restroom facilities, games and food stands will replicate the park's buildings of the past, as will a new floating fountain in Spring Creek.
> 
> Hersheypark will open for its 2012 summer season on May 4, 2012. Skyrush is scheduled to open later that month.




Ok you know you're not gettin me on that right ...

And just a thought... I think we should have an annual Hershey weekend...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Ok you know you're not gettin me on that right ...
> 
> And just a thought... I think we should have an annual Hershey weekend...



it's a thought.

At the very least.. we should try and have an annual meet of our own (away from Disney).   Either a Hershey meet,   or maybe we can try and rotate locations to make it easier for everybody to attend.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> it's a thought.
> 
> At the very least.. we should try and have an annual meet of our own (away from Disney).   Either a Hershey meet,   or maybe we can try and rotate locations to make it easier for everybody to attend.



That would be cool...everyone gets to "host" a meet depending on where we go


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Ok you know you're not gettin me on that right ...
> 
> And just a thought... I think we should have an annual Hershey weekend...



I agree on the Annual Hersheypark meet,

I'm still planning on a PA Ren Faire meet, probably late September or early october..


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say....
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY!!



So this is what Hump Day feels like in the United States......it is pretty much the same just goes faster.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> That would be cool...everyone gets to "host" a meet depending on where we go



Seriously... There is plenty to do around the country and this would give us a reason to travel.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I agree on the Annual Hersheypark meet,
> 
> I'm still planning on a PA Ren Faire meet, probably late September or early october..



I may or may not be able to make the meet.  depends on timing and my $$$ situation because of my back to back disney trips.



TheBigE said:


> So this is what Hump Day feels like in the United States......



   Isn't great?   Nothing quite like a good American Hump.  Day.


----------



## taramoz

Howdy everyone!  I am just relaxing tonight.  I should be finishing up packing for my cruise (I leave saturday for Vancouver, board the Wonder Tuesday for Alaska), but I just feel like chilling, anyone else around tonight?


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> I saw this today and thought i'd pass it along.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Hersheypark adds another roller coaster
> By Andrea Gillhoolley
> 
> Lebanon Daily News
> Updated: 08/02/2011 04:29:42 PM EDT
> 
> 
> York, PA - Hersheypark unveiled its newest roller coaster, Skyrush, that will be the tallest, fasted and longest coaster in the park when it makes its debut in 2012 season.
> 
> The 200-foot-tall steel coaster, which will be located in the Comet Hollow section of the park, will travel over Spring Creek, the body of water that was a centerpiece when chocolate magnate Milton S. Hershey opened his park in 1907, and race along nearly 3,600 feet of steel track back to its station.



That sounds pretty cool.  A good reason to head down next year!  Wish Disney would add another coaster.



taramoz said:


> Howdy everyone!  I am just relaxing tonight.  I should be finishing up packing for my cruise (I leave saturday for Vancouver, board the Wonder Tuesday for Alaska), but I just feel like chilling, anyone else around tonight?



Have a great time! Is this a Disney cruise?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Howdy SSC peeps 

I've been bumming around today, trying desperately to figure out a way to squeeze in another free dining trip....sadly I have other priorities and I'm lucky I'll be able to make it to the Princess.  Which reminds me....Louisa, I'll PM you later if you don't see it here, but I changed reservations from OKW to AKV because OKW wasn't a transportation resort for the race (and I have no desire to hop to another resort at 3am to catch a bus!).  I suppose I will have to practice running at 530am at some point just so I'm not falling asleep at the race 

I'm also mourning the loss of the SWW 2011 glass that DS managed to knock off the top of the fridge tonight...not like we can pick one up the next time we are there.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I saw this today and thought i'd pass it along.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Hersheypark adds another roller coaster
> By Andrea Gillhoolley
> 
> Lebanon Daily News
> Updated: 08/02/2011 04:29:42 PM EDT
> 
> 
> York, PA - Hersheypark unveiled its newest roller coaster, Skyrush, that will be the tallest, fasted and longest coaster in the park when it makes its debut in 2012  to its station.
> 
> Skyrush features cantilevered trains that are to be the first of their kind in the United States. The coaster will cost approximately $25 million and raise the number of coasters in Hersheypark to an even dozen.
> 
> The coaster will feature two floored seats flanked by two floorless, winged outer seats that will offer a staggering 270-degree panoramic viewing perspective. The train will begin its skyward climb - at 26 feet per second - before it even leaves the station.
> 
> Upon cresting the track's peak, the train will plunge down an 85-degree descent and send riders rushing into the first of four high-speed, high-banked turns as they travel at speeds up to 75 mph. Riders will feel the rush of five airtime hills as they cross over the entire length of the Comet, the oldest roller coaster in Hersheypark.
> 
> The third Intamin coaster in the Hersheypark arsenal, Skyrush will join Storm Runner, built in 2004, and Fahrenheit, built in 2008.
> 
> The land is the site of the Park's former "Sunken Gardens," a place for early visitors to Hershey to take a stroll. The area is now being transformed not only by the new coaster, but also by a renovation that will result in the creation of a scenic observation path that's lined by globe streetlights, fencing, trees, landscaping and flowers.
> 
> The coaster's station house is being modeled after historic train stations in the Hershey area. New restroom facilities, games and food stands will replicate the park's buildings of the past, as will a new floating fountain in Spring Creek.
> 
> Hersheypark will open for its 2012 summer season on May 4, 2012. Skyrush is scheduled to open later that month.



oh man, you mean I have to drive back down again *next* summer?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy SSC peeps
> 
> I've been bumming around today, trying desperately to figure out a way to squeeze in another free dining trip....sadly I have other priorities and I'm lucky I'll be able to make it to the Princess.  Which reminds me....Louisa, I'll PM you later if you don't see it here, but I changed reservations from OKW to AKV because OKW wasn't a transportation resort for the race (and I have no desire to hop to another resort at 3am to catch a bus!).  I suppose I will have to practice running at 530am at some point just so I'm not falling asleep at the race
> 
> I'm also mourning the loss of the SWW 2011 glass that DS managed to knock off the top of the fridge tonight...not like we can pick one up the next time we are there.



AKV sounds good to me!  The easier we can make the transportation, the better. Especially since it's our first time.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> oh man, you mean I have to drive back down again *next* summer?



I laughed when I read this because the first thing I thought, too, was "now CA's going to have to come back down."


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> oh man, you mean I have to drive back down again *next* summer?



if you leave in April, you might get there in time..


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Howdy everyone!  I am just relaxing tonight.  I should be finishing up packing for my cruise (I leave saturday for Vancouver, board the Wonder Tuesday for Alaska), but I just feel like chilling, anyone else around tonight?



 I'm finally online and here.  



CoasterAddict said:


> oh man, you mean I have to drive back down again *next* summer?



  First thing I thought of when I read that article....   "CA's gonna be annoyed she missed it."


Bright side...  you may be awake this time.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I laughed when I read this because the first thing I thought, too, was "now CA's going to have to come back down."



   It does give an excuse for another Hershey Meet next year.


----------



## DCTooTall

Once again... I show up,   everybody goes to sleep.  



   On the bright side....  I just bought my tickets for my November trip.  Decided to give Southwest a chance.  Better flight times,  slightly cheaper,  closer airport,  and free checked bag.  Seemed kinda a no brainer.  (plus,  there is a chance I may need to fly them around Thanksgiving,  so might as well start earning the frequent flyer points.    )

I decided to extend my trip an extra day from what I had originally planned so that I can participate in meet that looks like is happening on the 12th at EPCOT.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> That would be cool...everyone gets to "host" a meet depending on where we go



Okay so how does this work exactly?  I mean you all come here anyway.  How would I "host" a meet in Orlando?  We used to have the annual May meet with the original singles group.  Maybe we can do something annually around the same time that DC, TDB, LALA and others are getting here.  Ya know, end of September, beginning of October.  Something for me to ponder and you all to keep in mind, although I like the idea of a Halloween meet up.  Could hit up 3 different Halloween parties and partake of F&W at Disney.  

Okay, random thoughts this morning. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so how does this work exactly?  I mean you all come here anyway.  How would I "host" a meet in Orlando?  We used to have the annual May meet with the original singles group.  Maybe we can do something annually around the same time that DC, TDB, LALA and others are getting here.  Ya know, end of September, beginning of October.  Something for me to ponder and you all to keep in mind, although I like the idea of a Halloween meet up.  Could hit up 3 different Halloween parties and partake of F&W at Disney.
> 
> Okay, random thoughts this morning. . .lol.



I figured we could do a rotating meet outside of the Disney Area since many of us would be making Disney trips anyways. 

  I don't see a reason we could maybe do rotating meets and a Disney meet.   comparitively,  Disney is EXPENSIVE,  so I didn't want to exclude people who want to meet up with everyone,  but due to one reason or another couldn't coordinate and/or afford a Disney trip at the time of the meet.


As for the October meet idea....  They announced AP room discounts thru December yesterday.         I also still have plenty of room at my resort for anyone who wants (free) crash space.  

If October is too short of notice,   We can always do something during the November trip I have planned.    F&W AND the Festival of the Masters!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I figured we could do a rotating meet outside of the Disney Area since many of us would be making Disney trips anyways.
> 
> I don't see a reason we could maybe do rotating meets and a Disney meet.   comparitively,  Disney is EXPENSIVE,  so I didn't want to exclude people who want to meet up with everyone,  but due to one reason or another couldn't coordinate and/or afford a Disney trip at the time of the meet.
> 
> 
> As for the October meet idea....  They announced AP room discounts thru December yesterday.         I also still have plenty of room at my resort for anyone who wants (free) crash space.
> 
> If October is too short of notice,   We can always do something during the November trip I have planned.    F&W AND the Festival of the Masters!



I understood about meeting elsewhere. lol.  And I realize that Disney is expensive too.  There are other things to do here (please don't tell me to bite my tongue, lol) and a few of us usually have cars so not unheard of to be able to get around places. Again, just some random thoughts I was throwing around this morning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and one other thing.  Those of you going to be here this month, August, that are planning to meet up with me or dismem98, please pm me your dates and a contact number.  Or, if you are not comfortable with providing a contact number, just let me know and I will send you mine.  Most of the time exchanging cell numbers is the easiest though.

dismem98 will be here from the 10th till she decides to fly home, which has been known to change frequently.

ctnurse - I know you are going to be here.  Let me know if you want to meet up.

There are others that I already have numbers for that don't post regularly on this thread.  

Can't wait to meet some new faces. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I understood about meeting elsewhere. lol.  And I realize that Disney is expensive too.  There are other things to do here (please don't tell me to bite my tongue, lol) and a few of us usually have cars so not unheard of to be able to get around places. Again, just some random thoughts I was throwing around this morning.



Heck... I'm still debating on if I want to renew my AP's come March.   I'm burning all my Timeshare time this year (borrowed from my next set of points),  so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get to Florida next year.  Especially since I don't think I can realistically keep the truck running for another year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Heck... I'm still debating on if I want to renew my AP's come March.   I'm burning all my Timeshare time this year (borrowed from my next set of points),  so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get to Florida next year.  Especially since I don't think I can realistically keep the truck running for another year.



I hear you there.  I have to renew my Disney AP this month and I was debating that (sadly).  Truth is, I have to. . .lol.  Too many things planned from now till the end of the year.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  I have to renew my Disney AP this month and I was debating that (sadly).  Truth is, I have to. . .lol.  Too many things planned from now till the end of the year.



The choice is a bit easier for you.   You know you can always just pop over a day during the year,  or even for an evening at the Tune Inn.

It's a bit more difficult when you need to factor time off work, flights, and a place to stay.


Hmmmm....  Though I Guess... if I get a new car next year,  I can just plan on driving down for some trips instead of flying.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  I have to renew my Disney AP this month and I was debating that (sadly).  Truth is, I have to. . .lol.  Too many things planned from now till the end of the year.



You LIVE there!  Of course you have to renew your AP!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> The choice is a bit easier for you.   You know you can always just pop over a day during the year,  or even for an evening at the Tune Inn.
> 
> It's a bit more difficult when you need to factor time off work, flights, and a place to stay.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  Though I Guess... if I get a new car next year,  I can just plan on driving down for some trips instead of flying.



See, I knew you would figure it out. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You LIVE there!  Of course you have to renew your AP!!!!



I know, crazy that I considered it. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Have a great time! Is this a Disney cruise?



It is, the Disney Alaska cruise!  I am super excited about going on it!!!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Heck... I'm still debating on if I want to renew my AP's come March.   I'm burning all my Timeshare time this year (borrowed from my next set of points),  so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get to Florida next year.  Especially since I don't think I can realistically keep the truck running for another year.





nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  I have to renew my Disney AP this month and I was debating that (sadly).  Truth is, I have to. . .lol.  Too many things planned from now till the end of the year.



My AP is up for renewal this month also, and I am going to pass for now.  The amount I save by renewing now is not worth it as it is two months to my next visit.  I will get another when I return.  But if I did live there, then I would definately have one.  Especially at resident rates!




wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You LIVE there!  Of course you have to renew your AP!!!!



Yeah, have to agree with this


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Heck... I'm still debating on if I want to renew my AP's come March.   I'm burning all my Timeshare time this year (borrowed from my next set of points),  so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get to Florida next year.  Especially since I don't think I can realistically keep the truck running for another year.



you have to learn to pace yourself, instead of all those trips in one year


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  I have to renew my Disney AP this month and I was debating that (sadly).  Truth is, I have to. . .lol.  Too many things planned from now till the end of the year.



good grief, you live next door to WDW, and can make monthly payments on your AP, what's to debate..??


----------



## GaPaige

I just renewed my AP and it hurt!  I didn't renew the kids' though.  Horrible, mean Mama that I am.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The choice is a bit easier for you.   You know you can always just pop over a day during the year,  or even for an evening at the Tune Inn.
> 
> It's a bit more difficult when you need to factor time off work, flights, and a place to stay.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  Though I Guess... if I get a new car next year,  I can just plan on driving down for some trips instead of flying.



get a hybrid..the money you save on gas will pay for your room.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> good grief, you live next door to WDW, and can make monthly payments on your AP, what's to debate..??



Exactly the comment I expected from you.  Its not always advantageous to take advantage of monthly payments. There are, in fact, other priorities in my life that sometimes take precidence to adding a monthly payment to my already overloaded monthly payment commitment.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Exactly the comment I expected from you.  Its not always advantageous to take advantage of monthly payments. There are, in fact, other priorities in my life that sometimes take precidence to adding a monthly payment to my already overloaded monthly payment commitment.



since you claim to know me so well,, and always claim to know what I'm going to say, I guess I don't need to post anymore


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Exactly the comment I expected from you.  Its not always advantageous to take advantage of monthly payments. There are, in fact, other priorities in my life that sometimes take precidence to adding a monthly payment to my already overloaded monthly payment commitment.





MICKEY88 said:


> since you claim to know me so well,, and always claim to know what I'm going to say, I guess I don't need to post anymore



OMG you two sound like married people! if you to can't play in the castle nicely I'm taking you both out and neither one of you will get to play!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> It is, the Disney Alaska cruise!  I am super excited about going on it!!!



you will totally love Alaska. I did an Alaskan cruise in 03 and it was one of my favorite vacations...when you get to Alaska there will still be snow on the mountains and if you are doing the route I think you are, when you get to the glacier, you need to go outside and take pictures, being in the observation deck does not do it justice. it is much cooler there so make sure you have some warmer weather stuff with you. when we went I wore my fleece pull over and hiking boots for most of the trip. it is absolutely breath-taking.Oh and eat lots of fresh seafood if you can!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG you two sound like married people! if you to can't play in the castle nicely I'm taking you both out and neither one of you will get to play!



 don't ever use the M word in that context again...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you have to learn to pace yourself, instead of all those trips in one year



 Pacing myself is no fun.  

  Besides..  It's all the fault of my "quick trip for HHN" turning into another week.   At this point though,   I'm really kind of glad it did.  



GaPaige said:


> I just renewed my AP and it hurt!  I didn't renew the kids' though.  Horrible, mean Mama that I am.



Eh.    They can wait at the hotel why mommy plays.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> don't ever use the M word in that context again...



hee hee hee....I thought that would get your dander up!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hee hee hee....I thought that would get your dander up!



as i said before you are very good at bringing out the Pyrate


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> as i said before you are very good at bringing out the Pyrate



among other things....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> among other things....




HEY HEY HEY!   If you don't want to hear about my other talents,    we don't need to hear about yours.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> OMG you two sound like married people! if you to can't play in the castle nicely I'm taking you both out and neither one of you will get to play!



We truly are more like brother and sister. . .I want to kick him in the, well we wont go there. . .most of the time.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> We truly are more like brother and sister. . .I want to kick him in the, well we wont go there. . .most of the time.



wrong again,, I get along great with my sisters,

and if you truly feel that way perhaps you need to look deep inside and figure out why.. I've done NOTHING to you


----------



## nurse.darcy

ok, dismem98 gets here on the 10th... from this point on I am not responsible for my actions. . .i totally blame them on all others.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> among other things....



hmmm so when are you coming to visit


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> wrong again,, I get along great with my sisters,
> 
> and if you truly feel that way perhaps you need to look deep inside and figure out why.. I've done NOTHING to you



Can we take this to PMs. . .I have a laundry list for you.


----------



## DefLepard

Maybe that NewTimes guy can write about this...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Can we take this to PMs. . .I have a laundry list for you.



whatever


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> Maybe that NewTimes guy can write about this...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> HEY HEY HEY!   If you don't want to hear about my other talents,    we don't need to hear about yours.



I was referring to my baking talents....I don't even want to know what you were thinking of!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I was referring to my baking talents....I don't even want to know what you were thinking of!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



But you are a pivotal member and the reason I started reading!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Hey, we will miss you!  Good for you taking a transfer out of the the single world, and I will see you in October!

And say hi to Patty!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



 I'll see you in sept/oct.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> But you are a pivotal member and the reason I started reading!!!!





ahoff said:


> Hey, we will miss you!  Good for you taking a transfer out of the the single world, and I will see you in October!
> 
> And say hi to Patty!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll see you in sept/oct.



You know you all have my number. . .and if you don't, just PM me and I will Provide. The rest of you, I am always available by PM. . .

hugs.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh and maybe I should start my own thread. . .I will search for a title tonight. . .lol.


----------



## DefLepard

May I say something 

This thread is "Singles" yet also "Social" just because a member has met someone should not mean they are out of the "Club", friendships grow on message boards along with disputes, Friends should keep interjecting wonderful posts and comments even if their status has changed to "In a relationship" 

Have a great evening everyone
Def


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll see you in sept/oct.



Anytime sweetie. . .you know I wuv your guy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DefLepard said:


> May I say something
> 
> This thread is "Singles" yet also "Social" just because a member has met someone should not mean they are out of the "Club", friendships grow on message boards along with disputes, Friends should keep interjecting wonderful posts and comments even if their status has changed to "In a relationship"
> 
> Have a great evening everyone
> Def





nurse.darcy said:


> Anytime sweetie. . .you know I wuv your guy.



I like him a lot myself...


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



Don't go, you are a big part of the fun...


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh and maybe I should start my own thread. . .I will search for a title tonight. . .lol.




I'm in...


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and one other thing.  Those of you going to be here this month, August, that are planning to meet up with me or dismem98, please pm me your dates and a contact number.  Or, if you are not comfortable with providing a contact number, just let me know and I will send you mine.  Most of the time exchanging cell numbers is the easiest though.
> 
> dismem98 will be here from the 10th till she decides to fly home, which has been known to change frequently.
> 
> ctnurse - I know you are going to be here.  Let me know if you want to meet up.
> 
> There are others that I already have numbers for that don't post regularly on this thread.
> 
> Can't wait to meet some new faces. . .


Ill send you  a PM


nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .


Noooooooooooooo


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> But you are a pivotal member and the reason I started reading!!!!


Agreed


nurse.darcy said:


> Oh and maybe I should start my own thread. . .I will search for a title tonight. . .lol.


I will be looking for your post


DefLepard said:


> May I say something
> 
> This thread is "Singles" yet also "Social" just because a member has met someone should not mean they are out of the "Club", friendships grow on message boards along with disputes, Friends should keep interjecting wonderful posts and comments even if their status has changed to "In a relationship"
> 
> Have a great evening everyone
> Def


Totally agree!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like him a lot myself...


I am SO happy for you!


taramoz said:


> Don't go, you are a big part of the fun...



Agree again!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DefLepard said:


> May I say something
> 
> This thread is "Singles" yet also "Social" just because a member has met someone should not mean they are out of the "Club", friendships grow on message boards along with disputes, Friends should keep interjecting wonderful posts and comments even if their status has changed to "In a relationship"
> 
> Have a great evening everyone
> Def



Hmmmmm...just think...If you did ONLY have "Singles", DC and TDB would have to "bow out" pretty awfully soon!  That's just not right!!!!

How about if ya'll think about what "The Disney Way"  means???

Hint...Being Nasty to each other is NOT "The Disney Way", eh?


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



Don't go!  If you read the rules for the thread, it doesn't say one has to be single....and we wouldn't care if it did.  We don't boot out married peeps, either.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hmmmmm...just think...If you did ONLY have "Singles", DC and TDB would have to "bow out" pretty awfully soon!  That's just not right!!!!
> 
> How about if ya'll think about what "The Disney Way"  means???
> 
> Hint...Being Nasty to each other is NOT "The Disney Way", eh?



I don't think there's much chance of us bowing out... 

I like y'all too much!


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



ok, so I'm just gonna say it....do you really want to leave us or do you feel that you have to because you don't fall into the "single" category? if you truly want to leave us, ok...we'll try to understand. but if you feel that you need to leave because of the latter, unless you just got married in the last 24 hours, legally you are still among the single crowd.
so while you may feel that this is your "last" post on SSC, I don't think any of us are buying into it. so I'm voting no...you don't get to "break up" with us, we're just gonna keep hounding you and hounding you until you answer back.

anybody else wanna let her leave us??


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh and maybe I should start my own thread. . .I will search for a title tonight. . .lol.



Well, you know what I would vote for.....


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .









TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like him a lot myself...












DIS_MERI said:


> Don't go!  If you read the rules for the thread, it doesn't say one has to be single....and we wouldn't care if it did.  We don't boot out married peeps, either.



  Wait...   we have rules??       Why didn't someone tell me about this?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think there's much chance of us bowing out...
> 
> I like y'all too much!



  Ditto.

  Besides...   it would be like leaving my child.   I don't think I could do that.



NJDiva said:


> ok, so I'm just gonna say it....do you really want to leave us or do you feel that you have to because you don't fall into the "single" category? if you truly want to leave us, ok...we'll try to understand. but if you feel that you need to leave because of the latter, unless you just got married in the last 24 hours, legally you are still among the single crowd.
> so while you may feel that this is your "last" post on SSC, I don't think any of us are buying into it. so I'm voting no...you don't get to "break up" with us, we're just gonna keep hounding you and hounding you until you answer back.
> 
> anybody else wanna let her leave us??



 Very good point!

    I've got the fuzzy handcuffs around here somewhere.   I'm pretty sure we can restrain her and keep her from leaving us!


----------



## ToddRN

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all of my beautiful SSC friends.  Today I am sad to say is my last post on the SSC.  Because I no longer am single and do not want to cause issues with certain regular posters, I have chosen to remove myself from this thread. If you wish to continue chatting with me and meet up anytime you are in Florida or wish me to join other meets, please PM me.  I can provide you my personal details.  I truly will miss all of you. . .



Noooo!!!!  I'll miss you Darcy!  You helped me to chat more and lurk less!!!  And I agree with a few of the other posters... If you're not single, no big deal to me!!!  I say you're just as welcome.


----------



## jewjubean

Hey Everyone! I'm new to the singles boards and just wanted to wish everyone a happy Friday! (well soon to be Friday) margaritas for the house.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hope everyone's Thirsty Thursday was enjoyable!

   Now to get our drink on for Friday!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hope everyone's Thirsty Thursday was enjoyable!
> 
> Now to get our drink on for Friday!!



mine was Ok, my Attorney stopped by with Samuel Adams Latitude 48 IPA Deconstructed Variety Pack [12Pack}

we picked up a pizza, enjoyed the pizza the IPA and a really bad vampire flick..

now it's time for a little Calico JAck and Diet Coke.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> mine was Ok, my Attorney stopped by with Samuel Adams Latitude 48 IPA Deconstructed Variety Pack [12Pack}
> 
> we picked up a pizza, enjoyed the pizza the IPA and a really bad vampire flick..
> 
> now it's time for a little Calico JAck and Diet Coke.



Yum.      Sounds like a decent night.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Yum.      Sounds like a decent night.



it was indeed, I'm really not a beer drinker, but do drink sam adams in Orlando with my daughters boyfriend,

I heard about the IPA and my Attorney is always looking for new beers to taste, so we decided to get a 12 pack and try it... funny thing is, the reviews we read said only one of the six flavors was good, and said one was so bad that the reviewers couldn't drink more than one sip..

we thought they were all OK


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it was indeed, I'm really not a beer drinker, but do drink sam adams in Orlando with my daughters boyfriend,
> 
> I heard about the IPA and my Attorney is always looking for new beers to taste, so we decided to get a 12 pack and try it... funny thing is, the reviews we read said only one of the six flavors was good, and said one was so bad that the reviewers couldn't drink more than one sip..
> 
> we thought they were all OK



And just think about how easy it would be to get the occasional 12pk if you could actually go to walmart or a convenience store like a "normal" state and buy beer,    instead of having to find a bar and ordering your beer "to go"


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And just think about how easy it would be to get the occasional 12pk if you could actually go to walmart or a convenience store like a "normal" state and buy beer,    instead of having to find a bar and ordering your beer "to go"



actually we couldn't find any bars that carried it, we got it in virginia, I bought the sam adams holiday 12 pack at 7-11 right down the street from my daughters in Orlando


----------



## NJDiva

ok for the first time in ..........wow I can't remember I HAVE NO PLANS FOR THE WEEKEND!!!. not that having plans is a bad thing but normally I have some event, a practice or a project that needs to get done "scheduled" for the weekend. I think I may do...ummmmmmm....NOTHING! (Ok that sounded good in my head but we all know the Diva never sits still) maybe I'll walk the boardwalk or something like that. I could be proactive and head to the gym (I know scary, right?)

so does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should spend my weekend?

Oh and FYI, my house is completly down. so my neighbors no longer have to look at the chard building that was once my house.


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> so does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should spend my weekend?







Just relax

See a movie, eat at a new restaurant, call a friend and chat or just


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok for the first time in ..........wow I can't remember I HAVE NO PLANS FOR THE WEEKEND!!!. not that having plans is a bad thing but normally I have some event, a practice or a project that needs to get done "scheduled" for the weekend. I think I may do...ummmmmmm....NOTHING! (Ok that sounded good in my head but we all know the Diva never sits still) maybe I'll walk the boardwalk or something like that. I could be proactive and head to the gym (I know scary, right?)
> 
> so does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should spend my weekend?
> 
> Oh and FYI, my house is completly down. so my neighbors no longer have to look at the chard building that was once my house.



I have a few ideas..


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> And just think about how easy it would be to get the occasional 12pk if you could actually go to walmart or a convenience store like a "normal" state and buy beer,    instead of having to find a bar and ordering your beer "to go"



This is the first I have heard of this, I am so used to being able to buy beer anywhere!  Crazy!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> This is the first I have heard of this, I am so used to being able to buy beer anywhere!  Crazy!



in PA, beer distributors can sell cases, not 6packs or 12 packs.

bars/restaurants with liquor licenses can sell 6 packs or 12 packs,, or quart bottles.. but not cases

hard liquor can only be purchased at State Stores

the problem with a specialty 12 pack is, most bars/restaurants aren't going to take up their normal cooler space for a specialty item, and then not have their usual stock for their regular customers.

 as much time as I've spent in Orlando the past 3 years, I still can't get used to stopping at walmart or 7-11 for beer


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> This is the first I have heard of this, I am so used to being able to buy beer anywhere!  Crazy!



so, how are you doing ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> actually we couldn't find any bars that carried it, we got it in virginia, I bought the sam adams holiday 12 pack at 7-11 right down the street from my daughters in Orlando



  Yet another reason we should be able to buy beer outside of a bar or by the case.



NJDiva said:


> ok for the first time in ..........wow I can't remember I HAVE NO PLANS FOR THE WEEKEND!!!. not that having plans is a bad thing but normally I have some event, a practice or a project that needs to get done "scheduled" for the weekend. I think I may do...ummmmmmm....NOTHING! (Ok that sounded good in my head but we all know the Diva never sits still) maybe I'll walk the boardwalk or something like that. I could be proactive and head to the gym (I know scary, right?)
> 
> so does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should spend my weekend?
> 
> Oh and FYI, my house is completly down. so my neighbors no longer have to look at the chard building that was once my house.



  I say relax.   Chill.  Veg.   Do nothing.

Or you could enjoy the weekend by having a drink and finding a hottub?

Or maybe shopping for fun ways to Disney-ize your new place.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I have a few ideas..



   Why am i not surprised.  



taramoz said:


> This is the first I have heard of this, I am so used to being able to buy beer anywhere!  Crazy!



 I know right!?   PA is so freakin weird!



MICKEY88 said:


> in PA, beer distributors can sell cases, not 6packs or 12 packs.
> 
> bars/restaurants with liquor licenses can sell 6 packs or 12 packs,, or quart bottles.. but not cases
> 
> hard liquor can only be purchased at State Stores
> 
> the problem with a specialty 12 pack is, most bars/restaurants aren't going to take up their normal cooler space for a specialty item, and then not have their usual stock for their regular customers.
> 
> as much time as I've spent in Orlando the past 3 years, I still can't get used to stopping at walmart or 7-11 for beer



I've lived in PA now for 4yrs and I can't get used to the idea of being able to order beer "to go" at a bar.     the State Store for Liquor I can deal with since I've lived in other states with the same thing.....  but beer!?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Yet another reason we should be able to buy beer outside of a bar or by the case.
> !?



we can buy beer by the case,,, at a distibutor


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I say relax.   Chill.  Veg.   Do nothing.
> 
> Or you could enjoy the weekend by having a drink and finding a hottub?
> 
> Or maybe shopping for fun ways to Disney-ize your new place.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am i not surprised.



yeah I'm not surprised that he has ideas....

but I think you're right, maybe I will chill this weekend, may do some scrapbooking (yeah I still have to go through the 1600 Disney pictures I have)


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> yeah I'm not surprised that he has ideas....



of course you aren't surprised, because you've spent time with the real Pyrate, and you know that the mind is always working, sometimes in good ways, sometimes in bad{those are generally the best ideas},

so should I post the parking lot photos..??


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> of course you aren't surprised, because you've spent time with the real Pyrate, and you know that the mind is always working, sometimes in good ways, sometimes in bad{those are generally the best ideas},
> 
> so should I post the parking lot photos..??



ummmm....no.


----------



## Gina

Mornin' all.  I never really have time to keep up with this thread (how do you guys do it??) but the boss is gone and I'm bored so I thought I'd pop in and say hi. 

Just been busy working, teaching DS to drive , and surviving this hellish record-breaking summer. And the marching band frenzy started up again last week, so that takes up a giant chunk of time. But it's all good! (Except for the heat, lol. Ugh.)

Tomorrow, after empty-out-your-wallet-for-band-day , my son is going to spend the night with his grandparents. A Saturday night to myself! Sad thing is, I know I'll just sit around and play video games, because I have been single way too long and have no idea what else to do, lol. Oh well. Anyone want to play Rift with me?  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

-gina-


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ummmm....no.



yeh you're right. they are for my eyes only


----------



## MICKEY88

Gina said:


> Mornin' all.  I never really have time to keep up with this thread (how do you guys do it??) but the boss is gone and I'm bored so I thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> Just been busy working, teaching DS to drive , and surviving this hellish record-breaking summer. And the marching band frenzy started up again last week, so that takes up a giant chunk of time. But it's all good! (Except for the heat, lol. Ugh.)
> 
> Tomorrow, after empty-out-your-wallet-for-band-day , my son is going to spend the night with his grandparents. A Saturday night to myself! Sad thing is, I know I'll just sit around and play video games, because I have been single way too long and have no idea what else to do, lol. Oh well. Anyone want to play Rift with me?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> 
> -gina-



umm what is Rift


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> we can buy beer by the case,,, at a distibutor



 What I'm saying is It would be nice to have an option to buy beer without having to do it by the case or at a bar.



NJDiva said:


> yeah I'm not surprised that he has ideas....
> 
> but I think you're right, maybe I will chill this weekend, may do some scrapbooking (yeah I still have to go through the 1600 Disney pictures I have)



  Consider it a recharge weekend before things get crazy again.  



MICKEY88 said:


> of course you aren't surprised, because you've spent time with the real Pyrate, and you know that the mind is always working, sometimes in good ways, sometimes in bad{those are generally the best ideas},
> 
> so should I post the parking lot photos..??



photos?  plural?      So it's more than the one you got TDB to take for you guys?      interesting.....    


Speaking of which....  when do we get to see the pics you took?




NJDiva said:


> ummmm....no.



 



Gina said:


> Mornin' all.  I never really have time to keep up with this thread (how do you guys do it??) but the boss is gone and I'm bored so I thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> Just been busy working, teaching DS to drive , and surviving this hellish record-breaking summer. And the marching band frenzy started up again last week, so that takes up a giant chunk of time. But it's all good! (Except for the heat, lol. Ugh.)
> 
> Tomorrow, after empty-out-your-wallet-for-band-day , my son is going to spend the night with his grandparents. A Saturday night to myself! Sad thing is, I know I'll just sit around and play video games, because I have been single way too long and have no idea what else to do, lol. Oh well. Anyone want to play Rift with me?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> 
> -gina-




   It's a gift.   Keeping up with this group can definately take some skill at times.   But it's worth it.   There is a great bunch of people here.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> so, how are you doing ??



I am not concentrating well at work with my big vacation tomorrow!  How are you?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I am not concentrating well at work with my big vacation tomorrow!  How are you?



I'm waiting on my big trip in September/October.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

MICKEY88 said:


> in PA, beer distributors can sell cases, not 6packs or 12 packs.
> 
> bars/restaurants with liquor licenses can sell 6 packs or 12 packs,, or quart bottles.. but not cases
> 
> hard liquor can only be purchased at State Stores
> 
> the problem with a specialty 12 pack is, most bars/restaurants aren't going to take up their normal cooler space for a specialty item, and then not have their usual stock for their regular customers.
> 
> as much time as I've spent in Orlando the past 3 years, I still can't get used to stopping at walmart or 7-11 for beer



Here in IL, ALL liquor...including beer and wine is available in the grocery store!

In Texas, beer and wine are in the grocery store and hard liquor is in a liquor shop...but not state run.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.
> photos?  plural?      So it's more than the one you got TDB to take for you guys?      interesting.....
> 
> 
> 2.
> Speaking of which....  when do we get to see the pics you took?
> 3.
> .   There is a great bunch of people here.



1. yes I took a few of Divalicious with her hair down, before you 2 interrupted... umm I mean arrived..

2. I should have time to work on them tomorow, then I'll unlock the folder

3.  ohhhh  I have a name for our next thread 

  ""SSC it's five O'clock Wherever we are,  " A great bunch of people, and one Pyrate post here" ""


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am not concentrating well at work with my big vacation tomorrow!  How are you?



I'm sure you are very excited..

I'm Ok, My daughter just flew in from Orlando this morning, So I get to hang out with her Sunday, I'm excited, I haven't seen her since I left Orlando in December


----------



## Gina

MICKEY88 said:


> umm what is Rift



It's a Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game. And it's awesome. (If you're a gaming geek. )  





DCTooTall said:


> It's a gift.   Keeping up with this group can definately take some skill at times.   But it's worth it.   There is a great bunch of people here.




I agree! Well, the boss is gone for the next week, so y'all might get sick of me before he comes back, lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

We've hit page# 200 people!   Congrats.     Now to see how long before we have no choice but to create our 4th thread.  




MICKEY88 said:


> 1. yes I took a few of Divalicious with her hair down, before you 2 interrupted... umm I mean arrived..
> 
> 2. I should have time to work on them tomorow, then I'll unlock the folder
> 
> 3.  ohhhh  I have a name for our next thread
> 
> ""SSC it's five O'clock Wherever we are,  " A great bunch of people, and one Pyrate post here" ""



1. Blame the Diva.  Her calling out to us as we were heading to the truck is the only reason we realized you were there.   

2.  

3.  Hmmmm....  Wonder if that could be a bit long for the boards.   Anybody else have ideas/suggestions for Part 4?




Gina said:


> It's a Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game. And it's awesome. (If you're a gaming geek. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Well, the boss is gone for the next week, so y'all might get sick of me before he comes back, lol.



 If they haven't gotten sick of me by now,   I'm pretty sure you are safe.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 3.  Hmmmm....  Wonder if that could be a bit long for the boards.   Anybody else have ideas/suggestions for Part 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If they haven't gotten sick of me by now,   I'm pretty sure you are safe.



3, the second half was a joke..

4. sick of the prince...not a chance..  now the Pyrate, just might wear out his welcome.


----------



## MICKEY88

here's a great shirt for a Princess to wear..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Due to some really fine effort by some wonderful folk, I will continue to post, but ignore all comments from said problem person.  Anyway. . .Happy Friday. . .I think DC said there should be drinks involved today. . .not quite ready yet.  Booking Brandon's airline tix and planning a rehearsal dinner for my new guy's son's wedding have preoccupied my time. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> We've hit page# 200 people!   Congrats.     Now to see how long before we have no choice but to create our 4th thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Blame the Diva.  Her calling out to us as we were heading to the truck is the only reason we realized you were there.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.  Hmmmm....  Wonder if that could be a bit long for the boards.   Anybody else have ideas/suggestions for Part 4?
> 
> 
> If they haven't gotten sick of me by now,   I'm pretty sure you are safe.



How about "Singles Social Club. . .we still aren't sure where its 5'oClock, but come join us anyway".  Okay so a bit too long and wordy for a thread title. . .lol


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Due to some really fine effort by some wonderful folk, I will continue to post, but ignore all comments from said problem person.  Anyway. . .Happy Friday. . .I think DC said there should be drinks involved today. . .not quite ready yet.  Booking Brandon's airline tix and planning a rehearsal dinner for my new guy's son's wedding have preoccupied my time. . .lol.


 





nurse.darcy said:


> How about "Singles Social Club. . .we still aren't sure where its 5'oClock, but come join us anyway".  Okay so a bit too long and wordy for a thread title. . .lol



"Singles Social Club...Why aren't we drunk yet?"


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> "Singles Social Club...Why aren't we drunk yet?"



Okay, I like that one. . .it works. . .and will fit in perfectly for my August month with dismem98.


----------



## NJDiva

Singles Social Club...we celebrate everything!
Singles Social Club...it's always 5 o'clock here!
Singles Social Club...it's party time!
Singles Social Club...pull up a chair and join us!


----------



## ahoff

Knew you would be back, Darcy  

Let's have Teresa name the thread, didn't she do one  with no drama in the titile?  5 o'clock is fine, i will just be a little early.

Have a great weekend, I am off to boy scout camp in Rhode Island for a few days.  It's a nice bike ride from the ferry!


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## Disneyfn420

Joining this thread...looks fun!

Leslie from NY


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Knew you would be back, Darcy
> 
> Let's have Teresa name the thread, didn't she do one  with no drama in the titile?  5 o'clock is fine, i will just be a little early.
> 
> Have a great weekend, I am off to boy scout camp in Rhode Island for a few days.  It's a nice bike ride from the ferry!



Have fun Augie. . .heading to DHS this evening. . .gotta love disney love.


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> Knew you would be back, Darcy
> 
> Let's have Teresa name the thread, didn't she do one  with no drama in the titile?  5 o'clock is fine, i will just be a little early.
> 
> Have a great weekend, I am off to boy scout camp in Rhode Island for a few days.  It's a nice bike ride from the ferry!



have an awesome time! roast a marshmallow for me! please tell me you were an Eagle Scout?!


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> Singles Social Club...it's always 5 o'clock here!




I like this one best


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I like that one. . .it works. . .and will fit in perfectly for my August month with dismem98.



 Noted.



NJDiva said:


> Singles Social Club...we celebrate everything!
> Singles Social Club...it's always 5 o'clock here!
> Singles Social Club...it's party time!
> Singles Social Club...pull up a chair and join us!



  Ooooo... Me likey.    (and you seem to have gotten a couple votes for some of yours)



Disneyfn420 said:


> Joining this thread...looks fun!
> 
> Leslie from NY



 to the group!   Pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink,   and feel free to jump in at any time!


----------



## DefLepard

Happy Friday everyone 

May yours be better than mine...  enjoy


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> have an awesome time! roast a marshmallow for me! please tell me you were an Eagle Scout?!



..


----------



## MICKEY88

a friend of mine just posted a pic from hershyepark on facebook,, yep her son won a large pink pig, she's complaining about having to carry it all day...LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> in PA, beer distributors can sell cases, not 6packs or 12 packs.
> 
> bars/restaurants with liquor licenses can sell 6 packs or 12 packs,, or quart bottles.. but not cases
> 
> hard liquor can only be purchased at State Stores
> 
> the problem with a specialty 12 pack is, most bars/restaurants aren't going to take up their normal cooler space for a specialty item, and then not have their usual stock for their regular customers.
> 
> as much time as I've spent in Orlando the past 3 years, I still can't get used to stopping at walmart or 7-11 for beer




I could not live in PA. I need my liquor! I like being able to buy it on any corner. Plus the fact that it never stop's being served in Vegas is a plus. haha



nurse.darcy said:


> Due to some really fine effort by some wonderful folk, I will continue to post, but ignore all comments from said problem person.  Anyway. . .Happy Friday. . .I think DC said there should be drinks involved today. . .not quite ready yet.  Booking Brandon's airline tix and planning a rehearsal dinner for my new guy's son's wedding have preoccupied my time. . .lol.



YAAAAAY!!!!!



DCTooTall said:


> "Singles Social Club...Why aren't we drunk yet?"



Because your resident bartender has been neglecting his duties as of late? 



NJDiva said:


> Singles Social Club...we celebrate everything!
> Singles Social Club...it's always 5 o'clock here!
> Singles Social Club...it's party time!
> Singles Social Club...pull up a chair and join us!



Hmm.... I like em all!


Sorry I've been absent guys. I've had a lot of things going on the last few weeks with all the last minute planning for my NYC trip. Thankfully that's over now, although it's kind of bittersweet in a way. I had an absolute blast and met some amazing people and finally got to see the original 3 Blue Men perform in the venue it all started in 20 years ago! haha. Yeah, I'm as much of a Blue Man Group geek as I am a Disney geek. I've gone from the realm of being single to being in a relationship as well as a few others have I see. I'll still be hanging around but may not be posting a lot. I've got a pretty sweet job lead in New Mexico but it's in the middle of nowhere so that kinda sucks. I'll miss the lifestyle of Vegas but the money I'll be making if I get it will more than make up for it and allow me to finally get back to WDW after 15 years. Happy Friday everyone and have a couple drinks for me tonight as I'm working swings this weekend!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> a friend of mine just posted a pic from hershyepark on facebook,, yep her son won a large pink pig, she's complaining about having to carry it all day...LOL



YAY!!!!! that's awesome. I told my bff about his pig and how we tried to win it. he can't wait to see it! Aren't you glad you didn't win the big one for me!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> a friend of mine just posted a pic from hershyepark on facebook,, yep her son won a large pink pig, she's complaining about having to carry it all day...LOL



 





bluedevilinaz said:


> I could not live in PA. I need my liquor! I like being able to buy it on any corner. Plus the fact that it never stop's being served in Vegas is a plus. haha



The state store for Liquor isn't that bad.   It's easy enough to find one and the hours aren't bad.    It's the beer situation that's annoying.




bluedevilinaz said:


> Because your resident bartender has been neglecting his duties as of late?



Good point!   Bad Bartender!  BAD!




bluedevilinaz said:


> Sorry I've been absent guys. I've had a lot of things going on the last few weeks with all the last minute planning for my NYC trip. Thankfully that's over now, although it's kind of bittersweet in a way. I had an absolute blast and met some amazing people and finally got to see the original 3 Blue Men perform in the venue it all started in 20 years ago! haha. Yeah, I'm as much of a Blue Man Group geek as I am a Disney geek. I've gone from the realm of being single to being in a relationship as well as a few others have I see. I'll still be hanging around but may not be posting a lot. I've got a pretty sweet job lead in New Mexico but it's in the middle of nowhere so that kinda sucks. I'll miss the lifestyle of Vegas but the money I'll be making if I get it will more than make up for it and allow me to finally get back to WDW after 15 years. Happy Friday everyone and have a couple drinks for me tonight as I'm working swings this weekend!



Good luck on the job!   If it gets you to WDW,  then it may be worth the sacrifice.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> The state store for Liquor isn't that bad.   It's easy enough to find one and the hours aren't bad.    It's the beer situation that's annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point!   Bad Bartender!  BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the job!   If it gets you to WDW,  then it may be worth the sacrifice.



Yeah but when you're used to getting it 24/7 on almost every corner it's pretty hard to have to make a drive to get it. haha. 

hahaha yeah, well that'll start changing here in a bit. 

Thanks! That's kinda what I was thinking. haha. I really hope I get it but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. haha


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> YAY!!!!! that's awesome. I told my bff about his pig and how we tried to win it. he can't wait to see it! Aren't you glad you didn't win the big one for me!



umm you're glad I didn't win the big one, you would have been carrying it...LOL

actually I might have taken the giant hersheybar for a studio prop,


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> 1.I could not live in PA. I need my liquor! I like being able to buy it on any corner. Plus the fact that it never stop's being served in Vegas is a plus. haha
> 
> 2.Because your resident bartender has been neglecting his duties as of late?
> 
> 3.Sorry I've been absent guys. I've had a lot of things going on the last few weeks with all the last minute planning for my NYC trip. Thankfully that's over now, although it's kind of bittersweet in a way. I had an absolute blast and met some amazing people and finally got to see the original 3 Blue Men perform in the venue it all started in 20 years ago! haha. Yeah, I'm as much of a Blue Man Group geek as I am a Disney geek. I've gone from the realm of being single to being in a relationship as well as a few others have I see. I'll still be hanging around but may not be posting a lot. I've got a pretty sweet job lead in New Mexico but it's in the middle of nowhere so that kinda sucks. I'll miss the lifestyle of Vegas but the money I'll be making if I get it will more than make up for it and allow me to finally get back to WDW after 15 years. Happy Friday everyone and have a couple drinks for me tonight as I'm working swings this weekend!



1. you just get used to planning ahead, so you don't run out of Rum..
2. you were missed, but seriously do you really think the absence of a bartender would keep this group from drinking..

3. awesome on the BMG
congrats on the relationship
good luck with the job prospect


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah but when you're used to getting it 24/7 on almost every corner it's pretty hard to have to make a drive to get it. haha.



so it's true that you can get it 24/7 on almost every corner in Vegas !!

oh you're talking alcohol..nevermind


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah but when you're used to getting it 24/7 on almost every corner it's pretty hard to have to make a drive to get it. haha.
> 
> hahaha yeah, well that'll start changing here in a bit.
> 
> Thanks! That's kinda what I was thinking. haha. I really hope I get it but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. haha



Plus as a bonus....  no more weird swing shifts.  



MICKEY88 said:


> so it's true that you can get it 24/7 on almost every corner in Vegas !!
> 
> oh you're talking alcohol..nevermind


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah but when you're used to getting it 24/7 on almost every corner it's pretty hard to have to make a drive to get it. haha.
> 
> hahaha yeah, well that'll start changing here in a bit.
> 
> Thanks! That's kinda what I was thinking. haha. I really hope I get it but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. haha



I am with the bartender on this one.  Even in California, we can get any alcohol on any streetcorner. . .at least until 2 a.m.  What is it about not serving on Sundays, and not having beer and wine (at least) available in all grocery stores?  I had to find state stores to purchase the hard stuff only during the week for certain hours. . .lol.  There are shopping malls in Vegas open longer than your state run liquor stores. . .
.


----------



## BGK

So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.


----------



## DCTooTall

BGK said:


> So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.





 Etiquette?   There is no etiquette in this group....   I'd almost say that the only etiquette would be to bring enough to drink for others to share,   but our resident  never shares,    so that wouldn't even be true.


Basically... just jump right in and have fun.   We may have a pretty tightly knit core group,   but that's only because we've been chatting back and forth for awhile now.   We are a very open group and love it when new people join in the fun.   (and i think our 's wouldn't object to another prince (or ) joining in the fun.   )


so....

 to the SSC!   a place where everyone is welcome and a good time is guaranteed for anyone open to having one.


----------



## GaPaige

Is anybody else having a  not-so-exciting Friday night at home?  My kids are with my mom and I've got a long run in the morning, so I'm just bumming around my house.


----------



## DCTooTall

GaPaige said:


> Is anybody else having a  not-so-exciting Friday night at home?  My kids are with my mom and I've got a long run in the morning, so I'm just bumming around my house.



My Friday night is pretty dull tonight.   Just sitting around the apt watching episodes of Scarecrow and Mrs. King streaming from Amazon on my TV.  A New episode of Torchwood comes on in 30min though.

Hmmmm... maybe I'll pour myself a drink.


----------



## GaPaige

Scarecrow and Mrs. King!  Wow, haven't thought of that show it years. Enjoy!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> here's a great shirt for a Princess to wear..



I was behind a car today with a window sticker that said "I am a pirate...that's why!" and had a skull and cross bones, thought of you!  I am busy packing but will check in here and there tonight, while I am up anyway.  

Happy friday all!  It's been 5 O'clock for awhile, hope you are enjoying it as much as me (perhaps more)


----------



## BGK

So.

I'm a devastatingly handsome black and white Siamese mix cat, living in southwest Florida.  I've got a well-worn annual pass and Tables in Wonderland card, and a bar stool with my name on it at both Mizner's Lounge and the bar at the Flying Fish Cafe.  My liver is pure stainless steel.  My liquor cabinet has Campari, maraschino, Chartreuse, three kinds of whiskey, and four brands of gin.  I hope someday to be canonized as the patron saint of bartenders and servers.  I make the world's best cheesecake.  

This Friday night, I'm sitting on my couch with my laptop (natch), listening to the Dave Brubeck Quartet's "Time Out" album.  I'll be doing a lot of drinking next week, so I'm not doing so tonight.

Enough of a start?


----------



## DCTooTall

GaPaige said:


> Scarecrow and Mrs. King!  Wow, haven't thought of that show it years. Enjoy!



  I hadn't thought of it either for years until I stumbled across it as available via my amazon prime account.   I remembered watching it with my parents growing up, so I figured I might as well put it on the list as my next show to watch.

What was REALLY scary..... I remembered the theme song.   



taramoz said:


> I was behind a car today with a window sticker that said "I am a pirate...that's why!" and had a skull and cross bones, thought of you!  I am busy packing but will check in here and there tonight, while I am up anyway.
> 
> Happy friday all!  It's been 5 O'clock for awhile, hope you are enjoying it as much as me (perhaps more)



I'm debating pouring myself a drink sometime in the not too distant future.

Hope you have fun on your cruise!    I'm actually kind of jealous.  I really want to take a Disney cruise one of these days.




BGK said:


> So.
> 
> I'm a devastatingly handsome black and white Siamese mix cat, living in southwest Florida.  I've got a well-worn annual pass and Tables in Wonderland card, and a bar stool with my name on it at both Mizner's Lounge and the bar at the Flying Fish Cafe.  My liver is pure stainless steel.  My liquor cabinet has Campari, maraschino, Chartreuse, three kinds of whiskey, and four brands of gin.  I hope someday to be canonized as the patron saint of bartenders and servers.  I make the world's best cheesecake.
> 
> This Friday night, I'm sitting on my couch with my laptop (natch), listening to the Dave Brubeck Quartet's "Time Out" album.  I'll be doing a lot of drinking next week, so I'm not doing so tonight.
> 
> Enough of a start?



Aawwwww...  what a cute kitty!   I didn't realize cats were served though at the bars at Disney.   Don't they have issues with cats chasing the mice around the property?


----------



## BGK

DCTooTall said:


> Aawwwww...  what a cute kitty!   I didn't realize cats were served though at the bars at Disney.   Don't they have issues with cats chasing the mice around the property?



My overwhelming charisma and high-limit American Express card open a lot of doors.  Also, I've got no truck with the mouse, so I don't bother him if he doesn't bother me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

BGK said:


> So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.



As DC said, there is no etiquette here.  Just jump right on in (though I suggest mixing yourself a drink first and pulling up a barstool. . .lol). We may be a tight knit group but I can tell you for a fact that all newbies who participate soon feel like part of the tight knit group.  Its just the way it is. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

BGK said:


> So.
> 
> I'm a devastatingly handsome black and white Siamese mix cat, living in southwest Florida.  I've got a well-worn annual pass and Tables in Wonderland card, and a bar stool with my name on it at both Mizner's Lounge and the bar at the Flying Fish Cafe.  My liver is pure stainless steel.  My liquor cabinet has Campari, maraschino, Chartreuse, three kinds of whiskey, and four brands of gin.  I hope someday to be canonized as the patron saint of bartenders and servers.  I make the world's best cheesecake.
> 
> This Friday night, I'm sitting on my couch with my laptop (natch), listening to the Dave Brubeck Quartet's "Time Out" album.  I'll be doing a lot of drinking next week, so I'm not doing so tonight.
> 
> Enough of a start?



I once had a black and white kitty that the only white on her was a small tuft of white on her belly.  She was adorable and I called her Princess Buttercup (not really fitting for her, she was more of a wench, but ya know, loved the PB reference).  As for barstools, I have one with my name on it at Tune Inn. . .so I understand the dilemma of being at home when there are "better" things to do with your time.  I have a bottle of 2007 Wild Horse Cabernet and 2005 Rodney Strong Cabernet, Chopin Vodka, and an ultra premium tequila that I have never opened to taste, though I have been told it is very smooth. . .not much of a tequila girl.  My main man is a somnellier so I have an inside on wines, but I win when it comes to other drinks.  Anyway, all that to say, join in the fun. . .it is fun here, most of the time.




BGK said:


> My overwhelming charisma and high-limit American Express card open a lot of doors.  Also, I've got no truck with the mouse, so I don't bother him if he doesn't bother me.



Personally charisma works in this group far more than the Amex. . .though if you are at the world and buying, all will be happy. . .just saying. . .lol.


----------



## BGK

nurse.darcy said:


> Personally charisma works in this group far more than the Amex. . .though if you are at the world and buying, all will be happy. . .just saying. . .lol.



I was referring more to how I was able to get served with relative ease at a high-class joint like Mizner's, despite having four legs and a tail.  As a part-Siamese, I do have a leg up when it comes to speaking, so that helps as well.  Not having thumbs is a downside, as I do have to take my keys from the valet with my teeth.


----------



## ctnurse

jewjubean said:


> Hey Everyone! I'm new to the singles boards and just wanted to wish everyone a happy Friday! (well soon to be Friday) margaritas for the house.


 


taramoz said:


> I am not concentrating well at work with my big vacation tomorrow!  How are you?


Have a great time.  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


nurse.darcy said:


> Due to some really fine effort by some wonderful folk, I will continue to post, but ignore all comments from said problem person.  Anyway. . .Happy Friday. . .I think DC said there should be drinks involved today. . .not quite ready yet.  Booking Brandon's airline tix and planning a rehearsal dinner for my new guy's son's wedding have preoccupied my time. . .lol.


I read this quick and missed the word son...I thought it read new guy's wedding...LOL  Hope all is well and have a great weekend. 


Disneyfn420 said:


> Joining this thread...looks fun!
> 
> Leslie from NY


 I am just next door in CT


BGK said:


> So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.



Just jump in and don't worry about crashing the party.  


DC and TDB  I have bad news.  There is no way that I can make the trip.  I don't have a babysitter.  Both of my parents picked that week to go away.  So there is no way I can make it. I am sad.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> DC and TDB  I have bad news.  There is no way that I can make the trip.  I don't have a babysitter.  Both of my parents picked that week to go away.  So there is no way I can make it. I am sad.



Friends?   Siblings?  People you can bribe??


----------



## nurse.darcy

BGK said:


> I was referring more to how I was able to get served with relative ease at a high-class joint like Mizner's, despite having four legs and a tail.  As a part-Siamese, I do have a leg up when it comes to speaking, so that helps as well.  Not having thumbs is a downside, as I do have to take my keys from the valet with my teeth.



I learned a couple years ago that Mizner's takes cash. . .they seem to thrive on it.  Almost makes them giddy with delight. The valets may appreciate a good set of teeth. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> DC and TDB  I have bad news.  There is no way that I can make the trip.  I don't have a babysitter.  Both of my parents picked that week to go away.  So there is no way I can make it. I am sad.



I totally get that, but ya know. . .just bring him along one more time. . .my son would get that and he is going to be here and available to be a sitter.


----------



## taramoz

So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!



have a fantasmic time.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!



Enjoy my friend. . .and thank you.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I totally get that, but ya know. . .just bring him along one more time. . .my son would get that and he is going to be here and available to be a sitter.



  Oooooo....  That might work!   



taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!



Once again,  have a fun and safe trip!   We'll miss you.

And don't worry about missing the thread if we start a new one.   I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction,   and I'll make sure I update a post on the first page with the updated thread link as well as the numerous postings at the end with the neon sign pointing everybody where to go.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oooooo....  That might work!
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  have a fun and safe trip!   We'll miss you.
> 
> And don't worry about missing the thread if we start a new one.   I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction,   and I'll make sure I update a post on the first page with the updated thread link as well as the numerous postings at the end with the neon sign pointing everybody where to go.



I knew we could count on you to tell us where to go..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I knew we could count on you to tell us where to go..



Well I recall SOMEONE accused me of bringing out the big flashing neon sign before during one of our thread changes,    so it's only appropriate that I break it out again.


----------



## dismem98

Y'all have been so busy tonight.  the one I go out for a little..

Tara have fun on the cruise!!  The rest enjoy your weekend.
I'll be busy doing family stuff and need to really think about packing.
sorry but i I will be kidnapping Darcy for our 4th annual Aug visit     

Really can't wait and maybe pics who knows


----------



## ToddRN

taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!



Have a great trip- relax and have fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Y'all have been so busy tonight.  the one I go out for a little..
> 
> Tara have fun on the cruise!!  The rest enjoy your weekend.
> I'll be busy doing family stuff and need to really think about packing.
> sorry but i I will be kidnapping Darcy for our 4th annual Aug visit
> 
> Really can't wait and maybe pics who knows



Look, my son loves me to pimp him out.  Its money after all. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Look, my son loves me to pimp him out.  Its money after all. . .







That just sounds SSOooooooo  wrong!


----------



## stitch1986

howdy all just wanted to say hi havent been around in a while been busy with work,losing weight and reading  well hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. you just get used to planning ahead, so you don't run out of Rum..
> 2. you were missed, but seriously do you really think the absence of a bartender would keep this group from drinking..
> 
> 3. awesome on the BMG
> congrats on the relationship
> good luck with the job prospect



1. Hahaha ok. That work's I guess.
2. Thanks.  haha no but that's besides the point. 
3. Yup.  Was an absolute blast!
Thanks.  
thanks. I definitely need it. 




MICKEY88 said:


> so it's true that you can get it 24/7 on almost every corner in Vegas !!
> 
> oh you're talking alcohol..nevermind



Hahaha you can get that too... you just have to drive an hour and a halfto pahrump. 



DCTooTall said:


> Plus as a bonus....  no more weird swing shifts.



Hopefully. Right now they're working 12 hours shifts 6-7 days a week. haha. 




BGK said:


> So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.



Just jump in feet first and start running.



GaPaige said:


> Is anybody else having a  not-so-exciting Friday night at home?  My kids are with my mom and I've got a long run in the morning, so I'm just bumming around my house.



I worked all night. I did make $23 in tips though. haha. Hope you enjoyed your childless night! 



BGK said:


> I hope someday to be canonized as the patron saint of bartenders and servers.



You'll have to fight me for that spot 



stitch1986 said:


> howdy all just wanted to say hi havent been around in a while been busy with work,losing weight and reading  well hope everyone has a good weekend!!



Welcome back! congrats on the weight loss! It's always a good feeling when the scale starts going back down instead of up! Don't be such a stranger this time


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! So I have a cold and went to bed while it was still light out yesterday. The downside is that I woke up at 4:30 and here i am...



BGK said:


> So how does this work?  Just be single and crash the party?  Tell something about myself?  Seems like a pretty tightly-knit group here.  I've probably breached etiquette several times already just in this message.


 to the group!


ctnurse said:


> DC and TDB  I have bad news.  There is no way that I can make the trip.  I don't have a babysitter.  Both of my parents picked that week to go away.  So there is no way I can make it. I am sad.


This makes me sad, too. 


taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!


Have a great time on your cruise! I want to hear all about it. 


DCTooTall said:


> That just sounds SSOooooooo  wrong!





stitch1986 said:


> howdy all just wanted to say hi havent been around in a while been busy with work,losing weight and reading  well hope everyone has a good weekend!!



 Hello! Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

well at least i'm not the only nocturnal sketchball around here. haha. Although, I am about to pass out. G'night/morning all.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Friends?   Siblings?  People you can bribe??


I wish it was that easy, now that he is in school, sports, etc.  It is hard to just ask anyone to take him besides my parents for a night.


nurse.darcy said:


> I totally get that, but ya know. . .just bring him along one more time. . .my son would get that and he is going to be here and available to be a sitter.


Thanks for the offer, but he has school and I am already taking him out of school in Feb for a week.  And I kind of wanted an adult trip with no worries.  


taramoz said:


> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!


I know you are already off but have a fantastic trip.  


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! So I have a cold and went to bed while it was still light out yesterday. The downside is that I woke up at 4:30 and here i am...
> 
> 
> to the group!
> 
> This makes me sad, too.
> 
> Have a great time on your cruise! I want to hear all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Congrats on the weight loss!


Tell me about it.  My parents have been divorced for years, but pick the same week to go away.  


bluedevilinaz said:


> well at least i'm not the only nocturnal sketchball around here. haha. Although, I am about to pass out. G'night/morning all.



Good morning.  I just got up I slept until 8am which felt great!  


Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I can't believe it is already August.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! So I have a cold and went to bed while it was still light out yesterday. The downside is that I woke up at 4:30 and here i am...





Hope you feel better soon.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This makes me sad, too.








ctnurse said:


> I wish it was that easy, now that he is in school, sports, etc.  It is hard to just ask anyone to take him besides my parents for a night.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but he has school and I am already taking him out of school in Feb for a week.  And I kind of wanted an adult trip with no worries.
> 
> I know you are already off but have a fantastic trip.
> 
> Tell me about it.  My parents have been divorced for years, but pick the same week to go away.



  Tell your parents they suck,  and one of them has to stay.   they can wait to go out of town cause this trip is important.

(I'm assuming the ex is out of the question...)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Tell your parents they suck,  and one of them has to stay.   they can wait to go out of town cause this trip is important.
> 
> (I'm assuming the ex is out of the question...)



Ummm...yeah, I don't think she can say that to them...especially if she wants someone to babysit the little guy next time...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ummm...yeah, I don't think she can say that to them...especially if she wants someone to babysit the little guy next time...



Good point.


ok.....would bribery work??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

S A TUR DAY NIGHT! ok, so I'm working tonight, Anyone have anything fun planned?


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> S A TUR DAY NIGHT! ok, so I'm working tonight, Anyone have anything fun planned?



Nope.   probably more Scarecrow and Mrs. King.   And maybe chatting online if drugs don't knock them out tonight.  


I did test drive a VW GTI today.    i THINK I may have found the car I'm going to get when I finally bite the bullet and replace the POS truck.


----------



## GaPaige

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.   probably more Scarecrow and Mrs. King.   And maybe chatting online if drugs don't knock them out tonight.
> 
> 
> I did test drive a VW GTI today.    i THINK I may have found the car I'm going to get when I finally bite the bullet and replace the POS truck.




A new car is exciting!!!

I'm home again tonight, too.  Trying to finish the bathroom I started painting last week.  The painting is done, but there are a lot of little things that still need to be done.


----------



## DCTooTall

GaPaige said:


> A new car is exciting!!!
> 
> I'm home again tonight, too.  Trying to finish the bathroom I started painting last week.  The painting is done, but there are a lot of little things that still need to be done.



  A new car is even more exciting when you see the POS it would be replacing.  


I'm thinking if I can get it by Jan or Feb... then I have a perfect excuse to go to Disney in late Feb....   A chance to Road trip my new car.....  (oh.. and use my AP's one last time before they expire....   and to cheer on the 's running the Princess Half.     )


----------



## GaPaige

DCTooTall said:


> A new car is even more exciting when you see the POS it would be replacing.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if I can get it by Jan or Feb... then I have a perfect excuse to go to Disney in late Feb....   A chance to Road trip my new car.....  (oh.. and use my AP's one last time before they expire....   and to cheer on the 's running the Princess Half.     )



And just think how happy that new car will be the first time it gets to go under the Disney sign!


----------



## DCTooTall

GaPaige said:


> And just think how happy that new car will be the first time it gets to go under the Disney sign!





Think about how happy I'll be getting to visit the world again!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.   probably more Scarecrow and Mrs. King.   And maybe chatting online if drugs don't knock them out tonight.
> 
> 
> I did test drive a VW GTI today.    i THINK I may have found the car I'm going to get when I finally bite the bullet and replace the POS truck.



Sounds like more fun than I'll be having. I get to run all over 6 floors of a hotel delivering stuff to people who don't tip/under tip. Is it really too much effort to tip the hotel runner's $1 or $2 when they drop off your stuff you requested? I mean c'mon, you're paying $150+/night for a room I think you can spare a couple dollars for a tip. 

Oooo new car's are always fun! haha


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> A new car is even more exciting when you see the POS it would be replacing.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if I can get it by Jan or Feb... then I have a perfect excuse to go to Disney in late Feb....   A chance to Road trip my new car.....  (oh.. and use my AP's one last time before they expire....   and to cheer on the 's running the Princess Half.     )





DCTooTall said:


> Think about how happy I'll be getting to visit the world again!



did someone say roadtrip???!! ya know I'm all about roadtrips and Disney...what a perfect combination....I'm just sayin


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> did someone say roadtrip???!! ya know I'm all about roadtrips and Disney...what a perfect combination....I'm just sayin




Want to join me?  chip in for gas,  and we can both head down to the world to cheer on our friends running the Princess 1/2.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ya know....


  it's nice when you can snag a ressie for CRT when you don't even think about it until long after the 180 day mark.


----------



## pooh06

Hi All!!! I'm new to this single social hour board!  It looks like a lot of fun!!!  I'm home on this Saturday night also....need to mow but waiting for it to cool off a little bit!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

pooh06 said:


> Hi All!!! I'm new to this single social hour board!  It looks like a lot of fun!!!  I'm home on this Saturday night also....need to mow but waiting for it to cool off a little bit!!!



 to the group!   Pull up a bar stool,  pour yourself a drink,   and feel free to join in the fun!


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> have an awesome time! roast a marshmallow for me! please tell me you were an Eagle Scout?!
> 
> 
> 
> I never made eagle but my son did a few months ago. It was a struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> GaPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having a  not-so-exciting Friday night at home?  My kids are with my mom and I've got a long run in the morning, so I'm just bumming around my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good run! I did a 4 mile race this morning.I think I bettered my time from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> taramoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I know it's early, but I am headed to bed as my day will start early tomorrow!  I will do my best to check in during my cruise, but I know this thread moves fast, if y'all start a new one while I am away someone let me know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new car is even more exciting when you see the POS it would be replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good choice! I always liked the GTI's.  Good speed and handling and decent mileage also.
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone! I am catching a ferry tomorrow and riding to RI
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Want to join me?  chip in for gas,  and we can both head down to the world to cheer on our friends running the Princess 1/2.



hmmm....what's the date? not only would I chip in for gas I have ezpass to get us through the tolls (except for FL). and I think I could keep us awake with double fudge brownies....


----------



## pooh06

Hey Thanks!!!


----------



## ahoff

pooh06 said:


> Hi All!!! I'm new to this single social hour board!  It looks like a lot of fun!!!  I'm home on this Saturday night also....need to mow but waiting for it to cool off a little bit!!!



Hi!  The heat here has kept the lawns from growing too fast!


----------



## DCTooTall

Post 2,4,6,8!  Who do we Appreciate!?   



ahoff said:


> Good choice! I always liked the GTI's.  Good speed and handling and decent mileage also.
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone! I am catching a ferry tomorrow and riding to RI



That's what has pretty much sold me on the GTI.  



NJDiva said:


> hmmm....what's the date? not only would I chip in for gas I have ezpass to get us through the tolls (except for FL). and I think I could keep us awake with double fudge brownies....



Well the Princess is on 2/26...  so sometime around there.


----------



## pooh06

ahoff said:


> Hi!  The heat here has kept the lawns from growing too fast!



Yea, here too!!! Most of my lawn is pretty much dead, but then there are parts that need mowed.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Post 2,4,6,8!  Who do we Appreciate!?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what has pretty much sold me on the GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Princess is on 2/26...  so sometime around there.



I have to check my travel schedule for work but this may be very doable....and my niece would again say...."you're going to Disney AGAIN????"


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I have to check my travel schedule for work but this may be very doable....and my niece would again say...."you're going to Disney AGAIN????"





Plus we'd get to escape the cold snowy weather and head south to Disney.  

 (Hmmmm.....  and since we wouldn't be checking bags,   we don't need to worry about how many souvenirs we end up buying.     )


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> hmmm....what's the date? not only would I chip in for gas I have ezpass to get us through the tolls (except for FL). and I think I could keep us awake with double fudge brownies....



Well truly, if on the 95 to the 4, no need to take Florida tolls at all. . .Since DC usually stays at Bonnet Creek, the 4 is perfect.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well truly, if on the 95 to the 4, no need to take Florida tolls at all. . .Since DC usually stays at Bonnet Creek, the 4 is perfect.



Well I'll be out of points to stay there for this trip.... so I'll likely have to find crash space someplace.   A perfect excuse to maybe finally get another on-site stay.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> S A TUR DAY NIGHT! ok, so I'm working tonight, Anyone have anything fun planned?



Nope, I am on call, SO is working, gotta cook some defrosted chicken but other than that I got nothing. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well I'll be out of points to stay there for this trip.... so I'll likely have to find crash space someplace.   A perfect excuse to maybe finally get another on-site stay.



Well truly, if you are looking for crash space. . .I got some to spare.  An extra bedroom and a pull out couch. . .If you and Diva make the trip in tandem there is room and its like 5 minutes from DTD if you make the light, or 7 minutes if you don't (yes, not the same place as you drove me the night I had too much wine). Also, 4 miles from US/IOA and about 30 seconds from Sea World (again if you make the light).


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well truly, if you are looking for crash space. . .I got some to spare.  An extra bedroom and a pull out couch. . .If you and Diva make the trip in tandem there is room and its like 5 minutes from DTD if you make the light, or 7 minutes if you don't (yes, not the same place as you drove me the night I had too much wine). Also, 4 miles from US/IOA and about 30 seconds from Sea World (again if you make the light).




hmmmm....   you are making this trip more and more plausible.



I REALLY hope I win the lotto tonight.   Then things would be SSOooooo much easier.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Plus we'd get to escape the cold snowy weather and head south to Disney.
> 
> (Hmmmm.....  and since we wouldn't be checking bags,   we don't need to worry about how many souvenirs we end up buying.     )



and I just noticed that the new princess rooms at POR will be done in Feb....hmmm, a Diva in a Princess room, is there anything more appropriate?!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> and I just noticed that the new princess rooms at POR will be done in Feb....hmmm, a Diva in a Princess room, is there anything more appropriate?!



Wow, you missed the whole me offering crash space stuff. . .lol.  But I would offer DC the crash space and share a Princess room with the Diva. . .that would work. . .lol.  I miss staying on site since I live here now.  I seem to only stay on site when dismem98 is here.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> and I just noticed that the new princess rooms at POR will be done in Feb....hmmm, a Diva in a Princess room, is there anything more appropriate?!



Hmmmm.....

Would we be able to get you out of the room during the trip at all?


----------



## Imagineer7

What up all


----------



## DIS_MERI

I currently have a standard studio at AKV (Jambo) for 24-26 Feb, but POR is also a transportation resort for the Princess (very important for Louisa and I since I think we have to be at the bus stop by 430 am  and I have heard it can take hours to get there by car).  I can do the studio by myself, share it with others, or cancel it (and save my points!) and chip in on a room at POR, I'm easy to please there (I think Darcy is already out of room for all of us to be able to crash, though, lol).  Of course, I do still need to find an airfare in a reasonable price range (sad that airfare for me is currently higher than 3 days in a peak season room  ).

Oh, and I did a 4 mile run this morning (my first, ever!) and finished it in about 46 mins, nike+ said I ran 5K in 35:29   Right now I do 3 mile runs on T/TH with long runs every other weekend.  I am going to do 5 miles next weekend and then I will add 1.5 miles every other week after that until I am ready for a local half sometime in November   I've been using the Galloway training and love it, I can run lots faster overall with the planned walk breaks.  Depending on what happens between now and Feb I might even get an AP when I am there


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Imagineer7 said:


> What up all




i'm still suffering from the world's worst sinus infection (i have no voice!), and talking to dc on skype.



How about you?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I currently have a standard studio at AKV (Jambo) for 24-26 Feb, but POR is also a transportation resort for the Princess (very important for Louisa and I since I think we have to be at the bus stop by 430 am  and I have heard it can take hours to get there by car).  I can do the studio by myself, share it with others, or cancel it (and save my points!) and chip in on a room at POR, I'm easy to please there (I think Darcy is already out of room for all of us to be able to crash, though, lol).  Of course, I do still need to find an airfare in a reasonable price range (sad that airfare for me is currently higher than 3 days in a peak season room  ).
> 
> Oh, and I did a 4 mile run this morning (my first, ever!) and finished it in about 46 mins, nike+ said I ran 5K in 35:29   Right now I do 3 mile runs on T/TH with long runs every other weekend.  I am going to do 5 miles next weekend and then I will add 1.5 miles every other week after that until I am ready for a local half sometime in November   I've been using the Galloway training and love it, I can run lots faster overall with the planned walk breaks.  Depending on what happens between now and Feb I might even get an AP when I am there



Woman! I am so impressed!  You are going to be an iron(wo)man by February. I think i might just hop on your back and let you carry me through the half marathon.


----------



## Imagineer7

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> i'm still suffering from the world's worst sinus infection (i have no voice!), and talking to dc on skype.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you?



Recovering from a bad case of vertigo!!  I'll trade you that for your sinus infection.. lol


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Woman! I am so impressed!  You are going to be an iron(wo)man by February. I think i might just hop on your back and let you carry me through the half marathon.



Thanks   The difficulty is going to be keeping it up for another 202 days, lol.  And, of course, if I do the Princess I should probably go ahead and do the DL half and get the coast to coast medal, right?  And if I have an AP, then I might as well do the Wine and Dine....and so on


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I currently have a standard studio at AKV (Jambo) for 24-26 Feb, but POR is also a transportation resort for the Princess (very important for Louisa and I since I think we have to be at the bus stop by 430 am  and I have heard it can take hours to get there by car).  I can do the studio by myself, share it with others, or cancel it (and save my points!) and chip in on a room at POR, I'm easy to please there (I think Darcy is already out of room for all of us to be able to crash, though, lol).  Of course, I do still need to find an airfare in a reasonable price range (sad that airfare for me is currently higher than 3 days in a peak season room  ).
> 
> Oh, and I did a 4 mile run this morning (my first, ever!) and finished it in about 46 mins, nike+ said I ran 5K in 35:29   Right now I do 3 mile runs on T/TH with long runs every other weekend.  I am going to do 5 miles next weekend and then I will add 1.5 miles every other week after that until I am ready for a local half sometime in November   I've been using the Galloway training and love it, I can run lots faster overall with the planned walk breaks.  Depending on what happens between now and Feb I might even get an AP when I am there



We can definitely figure something out.   February is a long ways away and plenty of time to work things out.  (like who the non-runners who are coming down will be.    )

I'd kinda hate to take you guys away from the DVC though.  I'm betting the whirlpool tubs will feel EXTREMELY nice after the run.



And as for the AP....  DO IT!!  You know you want too!


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Thanks   The difficulty is going to be keeping it up for another 202 days, lol.  And, of course, if I do the Princess I should probably go ahead and do the DL half and get the coast to coast medal, right?  And if I have an AP, then I might as well do the Wine and Dine....and so on



"Honestly!  i'm just going to the race!  I probably won't even get a chance to ride small world/splash mountain/haunted mansion/pirates of the Caribbean/ etc/etc"


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you missed the whole me offering crash space stuff. . .lol.  But I would offer DC the crash space and share a Princess room with the Diva. . .that would work. . .lol.  I miss staying on site since I live here now.  I seem to only stay on site when dismem98 is here.



actually I typed this as you were posting...so yes I did miss that.


DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Would we be able to get you out of the room during the trip at all?



of course you could get me out of the room, it is, after all Disney....plus I have to let costodial come in and make it presentable for a Diva


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Would we be able to get you out of the room during the trip at all?



Maybe not. . .but we can work on that.



DIS_MERI said:


> I currently have a standard studio at AKV (Jambo) for 24-26 Feb, but POR is also a transportation resort for the Princess (very important for Louisa and I since I think we have to be at the bus stop by 430 am  and I have heard it can take hours to get there by car).  I can do the studio by myself, share it with others, or cancel it (and save my points!) and chip in on a room at POR, I'm easy to please there (I think Darcy is already out of room for all of us to be able to crash, though, lol).  Of course, I do still need to find an airfare in a reasonable price range (sad that airfare for me is currently higher than 3 days in a peak season room  ).
> 
> Oh, and I did a 4 mile run this morning (my first, ever!) and finished it in about 46 mins, nike+ said I ran 5K in 35:29   Right now I do 3 mile runs on T/TH with long runs every other weekend.  I am going to do 5 miles next weekend and then I will add 1.5 miles every other week after that until I am ready for a local half sometime in November   I've been using the Galloway training and love it, I can run lots faster overall with the planned walk breaks.  Depending on what happens between now and Feb I might even get an AP when I am there



The crash space at my pad is unlimited as long as we can find floor space for aerobeds.  I have two full baths so no issues there.  



DCTooTall said:


> We can definitely figure something out.   February is a long ways away and plenty of time to work things out.  (like who the non-runners who are coming down will be.    )
> 
> I'd kinda hate to take you guys away from the DVC though.  I'm betting the whirlpool tubs will feel EXTREMELY nice after the run.
> 
> And as for the AP....  DO IT!!  You know you want too!



Oh, we have pools and hot tubs here. . too.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> actually I typed this as you were posting...so yes I did miss that.
> 
> of course you could get me out of the room, it is, after all Disney....plus I have to let costodial come in and make it presentable for a Diva



Ah.   very true!   



nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe not. . .but we can work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> The crash space at my pad is unlimited as long as we can find floor space for aerobeds.  I have two full baths so no issues there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we have pools and hot tubs here. . too.



But I doubt you have a bus to the princess stopping at your place.   


   Hmmm....   wonder how much it'd cost to get a 2brm villa with the bus stop?


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You two are cracking me up with your manly poetry competition.



So when a Pyrate writes poetry, is it scurvy doggerel?


----------



## DCTooTall

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   wonder how much it'd cost to get a 2brm villa with the bus stop?



Wow....  Looks like the cost of renting DVC points isn't that expensive....


I may need to start looking into DVC point rentals.   lol


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Thanks   The difficulty is going to be keeping it up for another 202 days, lol.  And, of course, if I do the Princess I should probably go ahead and do the DL half and get the coast to coast medal, right?  And if I have an AP, then I might as well do the Wine and Dine....and so on



That is what happened to me, did one race, got hooked, and now ham doing three a year there.  Having an Ap plus DVC  makes it all very doable.

Great time on the four miles today!  You will not have any trouble with a half.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> So when a Pyrate writes poetry, is it scurvy doggerel?



LOL,, which definition of doggerel


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> So when a Pyrate writes poetry, is it scurvy doggerel?



I'm not even sure what that is, but I'm going to go with "yes".


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not even sure what that is, but I'm going to go with "yes".



dog·ger·el   /ˈdɔgərəl, ˈdɒgər-/ Show Spelled[daw-ger-uhl, dog-er-] Show IPA
adjective
1.(of verse)
a.comic or burlesque, and usually loose or irregular in measure.
b.rude; crude; poor. 

Really, I just thought it was a clever play on words.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> dog·ger·el   /ˈdɔgərəl, ˈdɒgər-/ Show Spelled[daw-ger-uhl, dog-er-] Show IPA
> adjective
> 1.(of verse)
> a.comic or burlesque, and usually loose or irregular in measure.
> b.rude; crude; poor.
> 
> Really, I just thought it was a clever play on words.



I'm sticking with yes as an answer.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Looks like ya'll have concluded that it's easier to date at Disney, too.

Let the Multiple Counts begin!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Looks like ya'll have concluded that it's easier to date at Disney, too.
> 
> Let the Multiple Counts begin!!!



It does look like the next couple times we see each other will be with the Mouse.  And I can't wait to hang out with dc and meet more DISfriends.


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Looks like ya'll have concluded that it's easier to date at Disney, too.
> 
> Let the Multiple Counts begin!!!



  I wouldn't say easier.  In fact,  maybe even more expensive.   BUT....  with trips already planned it makes it convenient at this point.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does look like the next couple times we see each other will be with the Mouse.  And I can't wait to hang out with dc and meet more DISfriends.




Oh just admit it.   You are just using me for my timeshare.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ah.   very true!
> 
> 
> 
> But I doubt you have a bus to the princess stopping at your place.
> 
> 
> Hmmm....   wonder how much it'd cost to get a 2brm villa with the bus stop?



Since this is serious resort area we do have busses that stop out front to the resorts. . .So yes, we do have busses to the resorts and parks. . .just probably not what you want when you want.  My experience has been offsite and is mainly to Epcot and you have to Disney bus elsewhere. . .lol., though this is truly limited experience. Have always been able to get awesome discounts at Swan/Dolphin.  Gotta always give that a try first.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) I wouldn't say easier.  In fact,  maybe even more expensive.   BUT....  with trips already planned it makes it convenient at this point.
> 
> 2) Oh just admit it.   You are just using me for my timeshare.



1) Haha. Good thing we were both able to plan multiple trips this year. Though I'm a little jealous that you'll be able to stay full weeks...

2) yes, I have a crush on your timeshare...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Haha. Good thing we were both able to plan multiple trips this year. Though I'm a little jealous that you'll be able to stay full weeks...
> 
> 2) yes, I have a crush on your timeshare...



1. You should just give the kids more homework so that you can sneak away longer.  

2.  It's the lazy river and hot tubs..  isn't it?   I just can't compete with them.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. You should just give the kids more homework so that you can sneak away longer.
> 
> 2.  It's the lazy river and hot tubs..  isn't it?   I just can't compete with them.



I'm willing to bet that it's the *TIME*you *SHARE*with her  that she likes the most


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm willing to bet that it's the *TIME*you *SHARE*with her  that she likes the most









Wow... i love the way that joke just jumps off the screen.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm willing to bet that it's the *TIME*you *SHARE*with her  that she likes the most





Very clever, Pyrate!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Very clever, Pyrate!



thanks


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Wow....  Looks like the cost of renting DVC points isn't that expensive....
> 
> 
> I may need to start looking into DVC point rentals.   lol



Bingo!  I only have a 25 point contract, which doesn't get me much in and of it self.  But, I can find someone who is willing to transfer points and I can stay at DVC for POP prices and control the reservation myself (so I can do crazy split segment dining if I want and I don't have to worry that someone will skeeve out on my reservation).  Oh, and the AP discount of $100 per year rocks!





ahoff said:


> That is what happened to me, did one race, got hooked, and now ham doing three a year there.  Having an Ap plus DVC  makes it all very doable.
> 
> Great time on the four miles today!  You will not have any trouble with a half.



Thanks   After walking 26.2 miles in a day last week I certainly feel a lot more confident, lol.  Sadly, I do have to say that even with the DVC and AP, there is still the cost of getting there.  I may need to get another job to sustain a Disney race habit, lol.


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Sadly, I do have to say that even with the DVC and AP, there is still the cost of getting there.  I may need to get another job to sustain a Disney race habit, lol.




Hey, done that also.  Every little bit helps!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm willing to bet that it's the *TIME*you *SHARE*with her  that she likes the most



ok how long did it take you to come up with that! and yeah I'm sure it's an accurate statement. 
I'm actually the one who would want him for his timeshare...hot tub included.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok how long did it take you to come up with that! and yeah I'm sure it's an accurate statement.
> I'm actually the one who would want him for his timeshare...hot tub included.



I thought of it as soon as I saw TDB's post, but it took me about 15 minutes to get it to look the way I wanted it, I was slightlly distracted by the pizza I was having for dinner..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

G'morning everyone!  Just wanted to check in on Sunday morning before I head out. I hope you all were relatively good this weekend.   Enjoy your day!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> G'morning everyone!  Just wanted to check in on Sunday morning before I head out. I hope you all were relatively good this weekend.   Enjoy your day!



have a great day


----------



## TheBigE

Hope everyone has a good Sunday, I have been busy traveling the States.  Today heading to Holiday World in Indiana for some coasters and water park action.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> I may need to get another job to sustain a Disney race habit, lol.



Yep, the registration fees aren't cheap either. Worth it, though.


----------



## GaPaige

Totally agree about the registration fees, but Disney puts on a fantastic race!  There is nothing better than that gospel choir at mile 26 to give you energy to make it to the end.


----------



## CoasterAddict

GaPaige said:


> Totally agree about the registration fees, but Disney puts on a fantastic race!  There is nothing better than that gospel choir at mile 26 to give you energy to make it to the end.



Absolutely. Disney is the only place I *do* races.


----------



## GaPaige

CoasterAddict said:


> Absolutely. Disney is the only place I *do* races.


 It is the only place I want to do a marathon.  I love that there's so much to distract and entertain me.  Plus, it's so cool to actually wear your medal for a day or two and not look like a total dork!  I can't just walk around Atlanta wearing a race medal.  LOL  The community feel makes Disney that much better.


----------



## CoasterAddict

GaPaige said:


> It is the only place I want to do a marathon.  I love that there's so much to distract and entertain me.  Plus, it's so cool to actually wear your medal for a day or two and not look like a total dork!  I can't just walk around Atlanta wearing a race medal.  LOL  The community feel makes Disney that much better.



Absolutely. And it's mostly *flat*!


----------



## DCTooTall

Man....  You guys are almost making me want to get off my butt and do a race...



DIS_MERI said:


> Bingo!  I only have a 25 point contract, which doesn't get me much in and of it self.  But, I can find someone who is willing to transfer points and I can stay at DVC for POP prices and control the reservation myself (so I can do crazy split segment dining if I want and I don't have to worry that someone will skeeve out on my reservation).  Oh, and the AP discount of $100 per year rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks   After walking 26.2 miles in a day last week I certainly feel a lot more confident, lol.  Sadly, I do have to say that even with the DVC and AP, there is still the cost of getting there.  I may need to get another job to sustain a Disney race habit, lol.



 Does DVC allow you to have 2 reservations under your name at the same time?      

 Maybe I should consider a DVC contract at some point in the future.   the AP discount would be nice....   so maybe it's something I can do in the future when the financials make a bit more sense for my situation.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> G'morning everyone!  Just wanted to check in on Sunday morning before I head out. I hope you all were relatively good this weekend.   Enjoy your day!




Good Morning to you too,  and hope you have a fun day as well.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Man....  You guys are almost making me want to get off my butt and do a race...


Do it! It's a hoot. And really, you only have to walk briskly to make the 16 min/mile required pace...





DCTooTall said:


> Does DVC allow you to have 2 reservations under your name at the same time?


 You can have as many reservations as you have points for.



DCTooTall said:


> Maybe I should consider a DVC contract at some point in the future.   the AP discount would be nice....   so maybe it's something I can do in the future when the financials make a bit more sense for my situation.


 Please give them my name when you decide to buy.  Honestly, it's some of the best money I ever spent!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> 1  Do it! It's a hoot. And really, you only have to walk briskly to make the 16 min/mile required pace...
> 
> 
> 
> 2   You can have as many reservations as you have points for.
> 
> 3   Please give them my name when you decide to buy.  Honestly, it's some of the best money I ever spent!




1.  Maybe.    I'll probably at the very least going to have to wait until after I start getting back to the gym.   While my "normal" walking pace can be about 15min/mile due to my long legs,   I'm not sure how long I could keep the pace w/o having problems.      I'll want to work on my endurance at least a little before jumping into something like this.

2.  cool....   Ideas are perculating....  


3.  It'll be awhile before I buy.   a new car comes first.


----------



## Imagineer7

GaPaige said:


> It is the only place I want to do a marathon.  I love that there's so much to distract and entertain me.  Plus, it's so cool to actually wear your medal for a day or two and not look like a total dork!  I can't just walk around Atlanta wearing a race medal.  LOL  The community feel makes Disney that much better.



Chicago has some great marathons right by the Lake.. people wear their medals for weeks around here.. lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys, I won't be around for a couple days. I'm headed up to the Grand Canyon North Rim to spend a couple days with my girlfriend.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Man....  You guys are almost making me want to get off my butt and do a race...
> 
> 
> 
> Does DVC allow you to have 2 reservations under your name at the same time?
> 
> Maybe I should consider a DVC contract at some point in the future.   the AP discount would be nice....   so maybe it's something I can do in the future when the financials make a bit more sense for my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to you too,  and hope you have a fun day as well.




As CA said, you can have as many reservations as you have points.  My contract wasn't very expensive at all (I would highly recommend resale), $1675 for 25 points at OKW.  MFs aren't bad at all (about $125 for 2011), and 
 as I mentioned it lets me control my reservation.  Really, my points alone won't get me much, but if they continue the AP discount and we all 4 get APs just twice, that's half the buy-in cost, 4 times covers it almost completely   Plus, we can get a studio at AKL for 4-6 days about every other year for only the cost of MFs.  And, because we don't have a ton of points, we can still do free dining and use the tickets from that towards APs too 

I'm saving for a car too, which might conflict with some of my race desires.  My current car is a rather rusty 1996 Subaru Legacy station wagon.  It only has 160k miles, but it looks more like 300k


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys, I won't be around for a couple days. I'm headed up to the Grand Canyon North Rim to spend a couple days with my girlfriend.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!



Have fun


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Does DVC allow you to have 2 reservations under your name at the same time?
> 
> Maybe I should consider a DVC contract at some point in the future.   the AP discount would be nice....   so maybe it's something I can do in the future when the financials make a bit more sense for my situation.



DVC is the WAY! Al and I had DVC BEFORE we met, also Disney VISA and Disney Stock...We had to get an accountant the first year since I sold a house in Texas, and it was hilarious when we both kept putting out the same kind of paperwork on the table.

Most recently we stayed at Grand Californian Villas at DL and in 56 days, it will be Old Key West near the Hospitality House!  

You wouldn't believe how much I spent on Hotel before I wised up and bought DVC.  If you go much, it is well worth it...and like someone said...there's that $100 discount on AP.


----------



## MICKEY88

OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL


http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324



ok, you know you can delete some of those pictures of me! you are truly an artist when it comes to photography, very impressive...we really did have a good time that weekend.


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324




Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, looks like a really fun time   Is that CA in the tie-dye shirt?  She looks really thrilled to have her pic taken in the very last shot, lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, looks like a really fun time   Is that CA in the tie-dye shirt?  She looks really thrilled to have her pic taken in the very last shot, lol.



Yes, well A) I didn't know they were down there and B) I pretty much *never* like having my picture taken.


----------



## DIS_MERI

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, well A) I didn't know they were down there and B) I pretty much *never* like having my picture taken.



It's not a bad picture, I just recognize the look   I also never like to have my picture taken and it would take a bit for me to get used to an outing with a professional photographer, lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, you know you can delete some of those pictures of me! you are truly an artist when it comes to photography, very impressive...we really did have a good time that weekend.



I did delete a bunch of you.....

thanks, these were mostly snapshots, since my focus, was having fun..

my faves are the upside down shots...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324



Thanks for sharing.  Looks like all had a good time. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, looks like a really fun time   Is that CA in the tie-dye shirt?  She looks really thrilled to have her pic taken in the very last shot, lol.



in all fairness to CA, it was the end of a very hot day, this old guy was beat, DC or TDB  said look there's CA, I turned and snapped..it's not even focused I don't think...but I posted it since CA had waited 90 minutes for that darn ride..


----------



## MICKEY88

I guess I should work on the Knoebels pics now


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, all I have to say is if ANYONE in Central Florida complains about a drought in the next couple weeks I will personally take it upon myself to flog them.  I decided to take the trash out only to discover that the parking lot is a swimming pool, the actual swimming pool is flooding the grounds and its raining so hard you can't see 10 feet in front of your face.  In So. Cal. we have a saying that it never rains there, only pours. . .this beats any downpour in So. Cal by about 10,000 percent.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> As CA said, you can have as many reservations as you have points.  My contract wasn't very expensive at all (I would highly recommend resale), $1675 for 25 points at OKW.  MFs aren't bad at all (about $125 for 2011), and
> as I mentioned it lets me control my reservation.  Really, my points alone won't get me much, but if they continue the AP discount and we all 4 get APs just twice, that's half the buy-in cost, 4 times covers it almost completely   Plus, we can get a studio at AKL for 4-6 days about every other year for only the cost of MFs.  And, because we don't have a ton of points, we can still do free dining and use the tickets from that towards APs too
> 
> I'm saving for a car too, which might conflict with some of my race desires.  My current car is a rather rusty 1996 Subaru Legacy station wagon.  It only has 160k miles, but it looks more like 300k



Registered for the princess half today. I wanted to get in before the fee went up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> ok, you know you can delete some of those pictures of me! you are truly an artist when it comes to photography, very impressive...we really did have a good time that weekend.



Diva girl, the pics of you are awesome.  Showing some pearly whites and having a good time.  Very nice.  Can't wait till you come back to teach me more DIVA'ness. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324



Great pics! You're stealth! Half the time I didn't even know you were taking them.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Great pics! You're stealth! Half the time I didn't even know you were taking them.



thanks, that comes from many years of event photography.. the photographer should capture the event, without becoming a part of it..


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, you know you can delete some of those pictures of me! you are truly an artist when it comes to photography, very impressive...we really did have a good time that weekend.



a fantastic time indeed, and the best shots of you remain unposted..


----------



## GaPaige

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Registered for the princess half today. I wanted to get in before the fee went up.


 Yay!  That's exciting!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Greetings from New Hampshire where I am spending the week with my sisters planning future trips to WDW.


----------



## ugadog99

DisneydaveCT said:


> Greetings from New Hampshire where I am spending the week with my sisters planning future trips to WDW.



Have fun!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> a fantastic time indeed, and the best shots of you remain unposted..



I'm guessing that you have a shrine devoted just to me? 
as all men should.....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'm guessing that you have a shrine devoted just to me?
> as all men should.....



nope, but you are probably right,, I should indeed..


----------



## MICKEY88

so early this morning I was working on my post proceesing skills, what do y'all think


----------



## GaPaige

That is impressive!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> so early this morning I was working on my post proceesing skills, what do y'all think



wow that's impressive! she looks so much better now...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so early this morning I was working on my post proceesing skills, what do y'all think



It definitely took a year or two off. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> As CA said, you can have as many reservations as you have points.  My contract wasn't very expensive at all (I would highly recommend resale), $1675 for 25 points at OKW.  MFs aren't bad at all (about $125 for 2011), and
> as I mentioned it lets me control my reservation.  Really, my points alone won't get me much, but if they continue the AP discount and we all 4 get APs just twice, that's half the buy-in cost, 4 times covers it almost completely   Plus, we can get a studio at AKL for 4-6 days about every other year for only the cost of MFs.  And, because we don't have a ton of points, we can still do free dining and use the tickets from that towards APs too
> 
> I'm saving for a car too, which might conflict with some of my race desires.  My current car is a rather rusty 1996 Subaru Legacy station wagon.  It only has 160k miles, but it looks more like 300k



 Not bad.   My biggest sticking point for DVC has always been the whole lease thing.    Hmmmmm....



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> DVC is the WAY! Al and I had DVC BEFORE we met, also Disney VISA and Disney Stock...We had to get an accountant the first year since I sold a house in Texas, and it was hilarious when we both kept putting out the same kind of paperwork on the table.
> 
> Most recently we stayed at Grand Californian Villas at DL and in 56 days, it will be Old Key West near the Hospitality House!
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much I spent on Hotel before I wised up and bought DVC.  If you go much, it is well worth it...and like someone said...there's that $100 discount on AP.



 Trust me,  I understand perfectly the way timeshare can save money in the long-run.  my issue has been should I buy into DVC,  or stick with a possible larger ownership interest in my existing Wyndham.    Wyndham is much less expensive to buy into.....

Ugh...





MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324



Oooo!!!  Now i get to have something to look at tonight at work.

And get my Louisa fix.


 **glances thru the thumbnails**

    I can definately see how we had some pictures in the morning,  and some pictures in the evening....  but not a whole lot during the middle portion of the day.  



NJDiva said:


> ok, you know you can delete some of those pictures of me! you are truly an artist when it comes to photography, very impressive...we really did have a good time that weekend.



  Great time indeed.    The park is kinda....eh...  but it's a whole lot more fun when you get to go with some great people.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, looks like a really fun time   Is that CA in the tie-dye shirt?  She looks really thrilled to have her pic taken in the very last shot, lol.



 It was a case of PERFECT timing.   She went to ride the coaster,  and the rest of us went back to ride the ferris wheel.   We decided we'd meet up outside the park afterwards.

 Well... As we are walking back from the ferris wheel,  I look up and see the tie-dye shirt.   



CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, well A) I didn't know they were down there and B) I pretty much *never* like having my picture taken.



 As I said... perfect timing.     You looked like you had fun from the ride photo.



MICKEY88 said:


> I guess I should work on the Knoebels pics now



    uh-oh....   




nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, all I have to say is if ANYONE in Central Florida complains about a drought in the next couple weeks I will personally take it upon myself to flog them.  I decided to take the trash out only to discover that the parking lot is a swimming pool, the actual swimming pool is flooding the grounds and its raining so hard you can't see 10 feet in front of your face.  In So. Cal. we have a saying that it never rains there, only pours. . .this beats any downpour in So. Cal by about 10,000 percent.



  Ooooo... Does that mean you can swim to WDW now!?  That would be so cool!   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Great pics! You're stealth! Half the time I didn't even know you were taking them.



 I think the only ones I saw (from the thumbnails) that I didn't realize were being taken were the ones in line for the Whip while we were all singing Barbie Girl.   



I do think it's kinda amusing though that it looks like the single spot where the most pictures were taken?    On the Pirate ship.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> `1.    I can definately see how we had some pictures in the morning,  and some pictures in the evening....  but not a whole lot during the middle portion of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 2  Great time indeed.    The park is kinda....eh...  but it's a whole lot more fun when you get to go with some great people.
> 
> 3.I do think it's kinda amusing though that it looks like the single spot where the most pictures were taken?    On the Pirate ship.



1. mid day was lunch time and showtime.
2.
3. coincidental, it's just that was before the sun got to me...


----------



## DCTooTall

On the next episode of American Gangsters,   We bring you the story of DC.






His story began as a rather smalltime pimp who had a reputation of always being surrounded by a harem of beautiful women.


But as time passed,   things became much darker.    He met a princess known by the handle "TDB",  and their life of mayhem began in earnest.  Things would never be quite the same in the quaint little town known to it's residents as the SSC.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> On the next episode of American Gangsters,   We bring you the story of DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His story began as a rather smalltime pimp who had a reputation of always being surrounded by a harem of beautiful women.
> 
> But as time passed,   things became much darker.    He met a princess known by the handle "TDB",  and their life of mayhem began in earnest.  Things would never be quite the same in the quaint little town known to it's residents as the SSC.



That is beyond funny!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> On the next episode of American Gangsters,   We bring you the story of DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His story began as a rather smalltime pimp who had a reputation of always being surrounded by a harem of beautiful women.
> 
> 
> But as time passed,   things became much darker.    He met a princess known by the handle "TDB",  and their life of mayhem began in earnest.  Things would never be quite the same in the quaint little town known to it's residents as the SSC.



now I'm really sorry I didn't take my usual number of photos, I generally take 2 or 3 times the number I took that weekend.. it would have made for illustrating a very interesting story


----------



## MICKEY88

Knoebels Photos are now online

http://www.starrrshots.com/f241536467


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Knoebels Photos are now online
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f241536467



I think my favorites are the ones of Louisa driving the car while looking back at you.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I think my favorites are the ones of Louisa driving the car while looking back at you.



LOl, that is a good one...  

darn toy camera,so many other shots,blurred or out of focus.. never again


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That is beyond funny!



OMG I lost it in my office! thank you so much for the laugh!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OMG I lost it in my office! thank you so much for the laugh!



Glad I could be of service.


----------



## ToddRN

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, finally had some time to work on the Hershey Meet photos, the first batch are uploaded, more to come as I get them finished, batch one are the original photos, next to come will be sepia,B&W , daguerreotype, and my favorite, spicify..LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f425444324



Nice work with the photos pyrate!!!   And it looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ToddRN said:


> Nice work with the photos pyrate!!!   And it looks like you guys had a great time!!



thanks, considering I was laughing most of the time, and not concentrating on photography, I'm pleased with the end result of the HErsheypark photos.

Now the Knoebels photos, taken with the darn toy camera.. I was hesitant to post any of those.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Great pictures and that story is hilarous!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Great pictures and that story is hilarous!



thanks,, I have something to add to the story, waiting for NJDIVA to Ok the posting of the photo


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> On the next episode of American Gangsters,   We bring you the story of DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His story began as a rather smalltime pimp who had a reputation of always being surrounded by a harem of beautiful women.
> 
> 
> But as time passed,   things became much darker.    He met a princess known by the handle "TDB",  and their life of mayhem began in earnest.  Things would never be quite the same in the quaint little town known to it's residents as the SSC.


 
And then they joined forces with *The Masters Of Mayhem..
"The Pyrate and The Diva"*







and Pillaged the Nearby town of Hershey


----------



## wdwgirl03

DCTooTall said:


> *Does DVC allow you to have 2 reservations under your name at the same time?*
> 
> Maybe I should consider a DVC contract at some point in the future.   the AP discount would be nice....   so maybe it's something I can do in the future when the financials make a bit more sense for my situation.



Yes, you can have multiple reservations under the same name.  My sister is starting the college program in a couple weeks so my parents have a bunch of reservations to take her down/pick her up and go visit her.  I'm not kidding, I think we have a total of 5 reservations right now.  One of them is for my trip in October.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> And then they joined forces with *The Masters Of Mayhem..
> "The Pyrate and The Diva"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Pillaged the Nearby town of Hershey





ok... Im done.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> ok... Im done.



I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## ctnurse

Love the pics....you guys looked like you had a great trip!


----------



## taramoz

Hello from beautiful Vancouver!  I am back at the room tonight getting bags ready to board the Wonder tomorrow, just wanted to drop by and say hi!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello from beautiful Vancouver!  I am back at the room tonight getting bags ready to board the Wonder tomorrow, just wanted to drop by and say hi!






Have fun on your trip!   And don't forget to start planning some extra time in Florida in October so you can join us.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello from beautiful Vancouver!  I am back at the room tonight getting bags ready to board the Wonder tomorrow, just wanted to drop by and say hi!



Hey there!  Did you enjoy your time in Vancouver? My parents were there a couple years ago and they really liked it. They were going on a cruise, too. But not Disney. Hmmm...maybe Royal Caribbean? Anyway, hope you have an awesome time. 


DCTooTall said:


> Have fun on your trip!   And don't forget to start planning some extra time in Florida in October so you can join us.



What he said...


----------



## taramoz

If you are on flickr friend me, taramoz there too, and you can see the photos, Vancouver is beautiful, I am sure Alaska will be amazing too!


----------



## MICKEY88

so after work tonight I go to meet with the bride  from  wedding I'm shooting Sunday, next thing I know we're doing a photo shoot, and the pics, can't go on my family friendly website. ..  I just got home at 12:30.. sheesh


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> so after work tonight I go to meet with the bride  from  wedding I'm shooting Sunday, next thing I know we're doing a photo shoot, and the pics, can't go on my family friendly website. ..  I just got home at 12:30.. sheesh






guess she wanted to get the freak out of her system before she's a married woman.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey everyone. . .Good morning.  Its going to be a busy 3 weeks coming up and I wanted to get on here and sey hello before I disappear for a bit.  Dismem98 gets here tomorrow, CTNurse gets here in 8 days and my son gets in on the 24th.  Brandon will spend most of the winter here so it will be a LONG visit.  Yay. . .mom is excited.

The pictures from the PA weekend look great. Looks like everyone had an awesome time. Glad to see meet up traditions continue.

Taramoz, enjoy your cruise.  Sounds absolutely amazing. New guy and I are thinking that is exactly the vacation (cruise part) we want to embark on first.

ctnurse. . .see you in a few days.  You have my number, let me know when you are in town.  I promise that we shall behave around kids. . .we usually do.

For the rest of you. . .have an amazing few weeks.  Don't do anything I wouldn't do. . .May post pics throughout the week. . .see ya.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hello from beautiful Vancouver!  I am back at the room tonight getting bags ready to board the Wonder tomorrow, just wanted to drop by and say hi!


Thanks for checking in and I will try to take a peek at pics...


nurse.darcy said:


> Hey everyone. . .Good morning.  Its going to be a busy 3 weeks coming up and I wanted to get on here and sey hello before I disappear for a bit.  Dismem98 gets here tomorrow, CTNurse gets here in 8 days and my son gets in on the 24th.  Brandon will spend most of the winter here so it will be a LONG visit.  Yay. . .mom is excited.
> 
> The pictures from the PA weekend look great. Looks like everyone had an awesome time. Glad to see meet up traditions continue.
> 
> Taramoz, enjoy your cruise.  Sounds absolutely amazing. New guy and I are thinking that is exactly the vacation (cruise part) we want to embark on first.
> 
> ctnurse. . .see you in a few days.  You have my number, let me know when you are in town.  I promise that we shall behave around kids. . .we usually do.
> 
> For the rest of you. . .have an amazing few weeks.  Don't do anything I wouldn't do. . .May post pics throughout the week. . .see ya.



See ya soon...I love that everyone is reminding me that I will be there in 8 days


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> See ya soon...I love that everyone is reminding me that I will be there in 8 days



And just think....   If you can manage to lie/cheat/steal/scheme/bribe someone to look after your son,   You could be back down there in about 49 days.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> And just think....   If you can manage to lie/cheat/steal/scheme/bribe someone to look after your son,   You could be back down there in about 49 days.



Sadly, I don't seeing this happening.  I would be great if it could, I keep thinking......


I have to get up, get out of bed, and get ready for work!  I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MICKEY88

where is everyone ??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> where is everyone ??



I'm here! DC will be on the board pretty soon, too. 

It has been a quiet day...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm here! DC will be on the board pretty soon, too.
> 
> It has been a quiet day...



hi


----------



## TheBigE

Here watching the end if the movie The Rookie


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> where is everyone ??



  good question.   I've actually noticed that the DIS in general seems quieter lately.      Maybe everybody is at Disney??



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm here! DC will be on the board pretty soon, too.
> 
> It has been a quiet day...



  HERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAY!!   



MICKEY88 said:


> hi


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Here watching the end if the movie The Rookie



and what state are you in? i never know because you're hopping all around the states.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> and what state are you in? i never know because you're hopping all around the states.



State of Confusion?  State of Insanity?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> State of Confusion?  State of Insanity?



your goofy mood strikes again!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> your goofy mood strikes again!





Hyuck!   Gorsh!   Who ever would'a thunk it?


----------



## ToddRN

I've actually noticed that the DIS in general seems quieter lately.      Maybe everybody is at Disney??


I agree- pretty quiet around these parts... I can hear crickets chirping!!!


----------



## dismem98

I'm packing or trying to ..lol

I'll see Darcy tomorrow and let the fun begin  

Who ever wants to join us is more than welcome
We have 3 weeks together and I get to meet her new guy  
We always have a good time together   

Patty


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dismem98 said:


> I'm packing or trying to ..lol
> 
> I'll see Darcy tomorrow and let the fun begin
> 
> Who ever wants to join us is more than welcome
> We have 3 weeks together and I get to meet her new guy
> We always have a good time together
> 
> Patty



You are going to have a marvelous time!

Woohoo! And I'll be there in six weeks and change.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You are going to have a marvelous time!
> 
> Woohoo! And I'll be there in six weeks and change.


----------



## dismem98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You are going to have a marvelous time!
> 
> Woohoo! And I'll be there in six weeks and change.





I am and we will.  Split stay at SSr and BWV so it's good.
I'll see you all that wekend too.  Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## ssuriano

Finally venturing out of the Disneyland and Photography sections.  Thanks to the 5th anniversary podcast I found out about the singles thread so I figured I'd post up in here too.  So hello to all of you.


----------



## stitch1986

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome back! congrats on the weight loss! It's always a good feeling when the scale starts going back down instead of up! Don't be such a stranger this time



thxs I knwo I just am shy and dont know what to talk about :/ and thxs everyone for the congrats and the total number from march 2011 is 22lbs lost so far now


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> Finally venturing out of the Disneyland and Photography sections.  Thanks to the 5th anniversary podcast I found out about the singles thread so I figured I'd post up in here too.  So hello to all of you.



 to the group.  Feel free to pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and join in the fun that is the Singles Social Club!  



stitch1986 said:


> thxs I knwo I just am shy and dont know what to talk about :/ and thxs everyone for the congrats and the total number from march 2011 is 22lbs lost so far now



  Stick around long enough and you'll realize none of us really have any idea what to talk about either.   We are just REALLY REALLY good at faking it.


----------



## ssuriano

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.  Feel free to pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and join in the fun that is the Singles Social Club!



Thanks! I've got a glass of a local IPA and Mad Men on the tv, life's pretty good right now.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow, I'm gone for almost 3 full days and you guys only had 4.5 pages for me to catch up on? I'm slightly disappointed! hahaha. I had an amazing weekend with my girlfriend. It is so beautiful and peaceful up there. It also helped that it was about 40-50 degrees cooler though . Sounds like a lot, but when its 120 here and only 70-80 up there it's really nice.

Here's a picture of us I took with my phone(still waiting on my buddy to get his DSLR out of the pawn shop so I can buy it, lol) I long armed it so no quips about the framing*coughpiratecough*:









ssuriano said:


> Finally venturing out of the Disneyland and Photography sections.  Thanks to the 5th anniversary podcast I found out about the singles thread so I figured I'd post up in here too.  So hello to all of you.



Welcome! Pull up a barstool, pour yourself a drink, relax, and join in the conversation!



stitch1986 said:


> thxs I knwo I just am shy and dont know what to talk about :/ and thxs everyone for the congrats and the total number from march 2011 is 22lbs lost so far now





DCTooTall said:


> Stick around long enough and you'll realize none of us really have any idea what to talk about either.   We are just REALLY REALLY good at faking it.




Haha DC hit the nail on the head. None of us really has a clue, we just kinda go with the flow. haha. I'm down about 42lbs since October 2010. I've still got a looooong way to go though to hit my goal weight.


----------



## DCTooTall

I saw this thread over in the Theme Park planning forum and just had to share it with the group.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776637



It's good to see people in the more....um...  "boring"... side of the DIS can be just as gutter-minded as we are.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Here's a picture of us I took with my phone(still waiting on my buddy to get his DSLR out of the pawn shop so I can buy it, lol) I long armed it so no quips about the framing*coughpiratecough*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No Problem I never critique  photography other than my own,

I am in awe of people who can take self photos like that,


 I've tried with my cell phone and with my toy camera, and have always failed miserably


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I saw this thread over in the Theme Park planning forum and just had to share it with the group.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776637
> It's good to see people in the more....um...  "boring"... side of the DIS can be just as gutter-minded as we are.



seriously ??? that doesn't come close to the levels we have sunk to a few times..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> seriously ??? that doesn't come close to the levels we have sunk to a few times..



The difference is we don't censor....  and will freely follow the gutter to wherever it may lead (at least,  until we get distracted by the next shiny conversation topic.).

  I think the mods tend to be a bit more visible in the main forum....as well as the people tend to self-censor a bit more.



i'm just wondering if fastpasses will be available for the chair w/ vibrators.....  and will they be gone as quickly as Soarin' and TSM?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> where is everyone ??



I've gone insane. . .oh wait, that is normal for me.  Oh, yeah, just working. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> State of Confusion?  State of Insanity?



Again. . .normal.



ToddRN said:


> I've actually noticed that the DIS in general seems quieter lately.      Maybe everybody is at Disney??
> 
> I agree- pretty quiet around these parts... I can hear crickets chirping!!!



It has been a bit quiet lately, hasn't it.  I am sure the conversation will pick up again soon. . .lulls are kinda normal.



dismem98 said:


> I'm packing or trying to ..lol
> 
> I'll see Darcy tomorrow and let the fun begin
> 
> Who ever wants to join us is more than welcome
> We have 3 weeks together and I get to meet her new guy
> We always have a good time together
> 
> Patty



Yay, Patty get's here today.  It will feel almost like a vacation.



ssuriano said:


> Finally venturing out of the Disneyland and Photography sections.  Thanks to the 5th anniversary podcast I found out about the singles thread so I figured I'd post up in here too.  So hello to all of you.



Welcome!!!



stitch1986 said:


> thxs I knwo I just am shy and dont know what to talk about :/ and thxs everyone for the congrats and the total number from march 2011 is 22lbs lost so far now



Welcome, and congrats on the weight loss.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow, I'm gone for almost 3 full days and you guys only had 4.5 pages for me to catch up on? I'm slightly disappointed! hahaha. I had an amazing weekend with my girlfriend. It is so beautiful and peaceful up there. It also helped that it was about 40-50 degrees cooler though . Sounds like a lot, but when its 120 here and only 70-80 up there it's really nice.
> 
> Here's a picture of us I took with my phone(still waiting on my buddy to get his DSLR out of the pawn shop so I can buy it, lol) I long armed it so no quips about the framing*coughpiratecough*:



She is a lovely girl Blue.  Glad you found each other.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> It has been a bit quiet lately, hasn't it.  I am sure the conversation will pick up again soon. . .lulls are kinda normal.



 I blame summer.   People have actually started emerging from their computer (or Iphone) dens and are venturing forth into the outside world.


And as for lulls being normal.... true.   It took us a few days to get up to the 250+ mark in the last thread once we started getting close,   only to knock out 30+pages in this one within the first 24hrs once it was created.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> where is everyone ??



Back to the real world. Catching up after being away for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ctnurse

Just checking in to say Happy Hump Day!!!  And can anyone guess where I will be humping next Wed???


Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> Just checking in to say Happy Hump Day!!!  And can anyone guess where I will be humping next Wed???!



TMI!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Just checking in to say Happy Hump Day!!!  And can anyone guess where I will be humping next Wed???
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!!




Hmmmm......


The TTA going thru Space Mountain?  Or the back of a Friendship Boat between EPCOT and DHS?  Maybe the monorail ride between EPCOT and the TTC?    The back of the last train in Universe of Energy?  Then Again...  You could just stick to the HotTub at your hotel.   


This would be a lot easier if we had more of an idea on how adventurous you are in your Humping.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> No Problem I never critique  photography other than my own,
> 
> I am in awe of people who can take self photos like that,
> 
> 
> I've tried with my cell phone and with my toy camera, and have always failed miserably



haha I was being sarcastic anyways. I welcome critiquing. That's the only way to become a better photographer really. 

Believe me, that's the best one out of like 4 or 5 tries and I still managed to cut off part of my head. haha. I failed miserably at another self portrait I tried probably 20 minutes later. I couldn't manage to get the camera positioned right. That is one thing I do like about the iPhone 4's (did I really just say I like an apple product?! *shudders*) is the camera that is on the screen side of the phone. It makes taking self portraits easier. haha



nurse.darcy said:


> She is a lovely girl Blue.  Glad you found each other.



Thanks Darcy. Me too


----------



## ctnurse

Ok, just for the record there will be no humping but perhaps skipping into the MK


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Ok, just for the record there will be no humping but perhaps skipping into the MK




So you are saying it was a trick question?


----------



## GaPaige

ctnurse said:


> Ok, just for the record there will be no humping but perhaps skipping into the MK


 
I *may* have just spit water on my computer screen.


----------



## TheBigE

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> and what state are you in? i never know because you're hopping all around the states.



Hold on let me look outside....corn fields, heat and humidity....must be Indiana this week.    Heading west soon...maybe but just got a call from work....



ToddRN said:


> I've actually noticed that the DIS in general seems quieter lately.      Maybe everybody is at Disney??
> 
> 
> I agree- pretty quiet around these parts... I can hear crickets chirping!!!



My guess is everyone is outside, I know I have been - Beaches, Waterparks, and relaxing.  The only time I get to check the DIS boards is late at night or at work...guess where I am now.   



dismem98 said:


> I'm packing or trying to ..lol
> 
> I'll see Darcy tomorrow and let the fun begin
> 
> Who ever wants to join us is more than welcome
> We have 3 weeks together and I get to meet her new guy
> We always have a good time together
> 
> Patty



Have a blast!!! As always, please have a Churro on me.   Police reports and pictures will be required to validate any story.  



stitch1986 said:


> thxs I knwo I just am shy and dont know what to talk about :/ and thxs everyone for the congrats and the total number from march 2011 is 22lbs lost so far now



Talk about anything that is on your mind.   and Welcome.   Look at the conversations below, pretty much nothing is of limits.  



ssuriano said:


> Thanks! I've got a glass of a local IPA and Mad Men on the tv, life's pretty good right now.



Love MAD MEN, can't wait for next season.   

Hope everyone has a good week.  

E


----------



## Gina

ctnurse said:


> Ok, just for the record there will be no humping but perhaps skipping into the MK




I managed to get un-busy enough to check back in here, and *this* is the conversation I wander into?? ROFL!! My co-worker is looking at me very strangely... I need to stop laughing so hard...


----------



## MICKEY88

Gina said:


> I managed to get un-busy enough to check back in here, and *this* is the conversation I wander into?? ROFL!! My co-worker is looking at me very strangely... I need to stop laughing so hard...



you never know what you're going to find when you check in here.. that's part of what makes it so much fun


----------



## ctnurse

ssuriano said:


> Finally venturing out of the Disneyland and Photography sections.  Thanks to the 5th anniversary podcast I found out about the singles thread so I figured I'd post up in here too.  So hello to all of you.


How cool is that we are mentioned on a podcast, and a 5th anniversary one at that....and welcome feel free to join in...


bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow, I'm gone for almost 3 full days and you guys only had 4.5 pages for me to catch up on? I'm slightly disappointed! hahaha. I had an amazing weekend with my girlfriend. It is so beautiful and peaceful up there. It also helped that it was about 40-50 degrees cooler though . Sounds like a lot, but when its 120 here and only 70-80 up there it's really nice.
> 
> Here's a picture of us I took with my phone(still waiting on my buddy to get his DSLR out of the pawn shop so I can buy it, lol) I long armed it so no quips about the framing*coughpiratecough*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Pull up a barstool, pour yourself a drink, relax, and join in the conversation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha DC hit the nail on the head. None of us really has a clue, we just kinda go with the flow. haha. I'm down about 42lbs since October 2010. I've still got a looooong way to go though to hit my goal weight.


What a nice pic, it seems like there is a lot of hooking up on the board lately, You, Darcy, DC and TDB.  Hope you all don't leave the boards...
Who knows maybe Tara will come back from her cruise with a new guy


DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> 
> The TTA going thru Space Mountain?  Or the back of a Friendship Boat between EPCOT and DHS?  Maybe the monorail ride between EPCOT and the TTC?    The back of the last train in Universe of Energy?  Then Again...  You could just stick to the HotTub at your hotel.
> 
> 
> This would be a lot easier if we had more of an idea on how adventurous you are in your Humping.



Since I will be with my DS 7, I am guessing none of that will happen.  I was just trying to express my happiness that on the next hump day I will be enjoying a wonderful time. And at this time next week we will be at the HDDR and I will be enjoying all the Sangria I can drink!!!  But thanks for all the great ideas of nice quiet romantic spots in WDW and if I ever get an adults only trip with that someone special I may steal one of your ideas.

Right now I am sitting on my deck getting a wonderful breeze with a very summering scented candle listening to music.


----------



## ssuriano

ctnurse said:


> How cool is that we are mentioned on a podcast, and a 5th anniversary one at that....and welcome feel free to join in...



Right? I was pretty sheltered sticking to the DLR, Photo, and sometimes the WDW attractions subforums... Figured I should branch out since everyone here is a Disney lover like me.

Hope everyone's Wednesday is going well!


----------



## stitch1986

thxs guys I already feel like home lol  haha, so how was everyone's day? mine was ok had day off  work 8-7 tomorrow count down is 3 months and counting


----------



## katwisc

So what does the Single Social Club do? 

My first post here..hello


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ssuriano said:


> Right? I was pretty sheltered sticking to the DLR, Photo, and sometimes the WDW attractions subforums... Figured I should branch out since everyone here is a Disney lover like me.
> 
> Hope everyone's Wednesday is going well!





katwisc said:


> So what does the Single Social Club do?
> 
> 
> My first post here..hello



 to the thread! 

I don't know...what do we do???
For some reason, I'm having Seinfeld "show about nothing" flashbacks. 



stitch1986 said:


> thxs guys I already feel like home lol  haha, so how was everyone's day? mine was ok had day off  work 8-7 tomorrow count down is 3 months and counting



My day has been good.  Right now I'm cleaning out my inbox. 15 pages down, 28 more to go.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> How cool is that we are mentioned on a podcast, and a 5th anniversary one at that....and welcome feel free to join in...
> 
> What a nice pic, it seems like there is a lot of hooking up on the board lately, You, Darcy, DC and TDB.  Hope you all don't leave the boards...
> Who knows maybe Tara will come back from her cruise with a new guy
> 
> 
> Since I will be with my DS 7, I am guessing none of that will happen.  I was just trying to express my happiness that on the next hump day I will be enjoying a wonderful time. And at this time next week we will be at the HDDR and I will be enjoying all the Sangria I can drink!!!  But thanks for all the great ideas of nice quiet romantic spots in WDW and if I ever get an adults only trip with that someone special I may steal one of your ideas.
> 
> Right now I am sitting on my deck getting a wonderful breeze with a very summering scented candle listening to music.



I bought some pinot grigio at the store today and thought of you, wine buddy!
 Just poured myself a glass.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TheBigE said:


> Hold on let me look outside....corn fields, heat and humidity....must be Indiana this week.    Heading west soon...maybe but just got a call from work....



Haha, if you happen through Vegas let me know and I'll try to get together with you for a drink/meal/show.



ctnurse said:


> What a nice pic, it seems like there is a lot of hooking up on the board lately, You, Darcy, DC and TDB.  Hope you all don't leave the boards...
> Who knows maybe Tara will come back from her cruise with a new guy




Thanks.  Haha I don't plan on it.  Maybe she will! 


I'm spending my night watching the 20th anniversary Blue Man Group DVD I just got in the mail yesterday  It's pretty freaking amazing seeing the original 3 guys performing again. It's a heck of a lot better live but it's also a heck of a lot less messy this way (not to mention cheaper lol!) !


----------



## stitch1986

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My day has been good.  Right now I'm cleaning out my inbox. 15 pages down, 28 more to go.



haha i know how that is


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

stitch1986 said:


> haha i know how that is



Down to 19 pages. Trying to decide whether to give up for tonight.  My brain is starting to twitch.


----------



## Anne_Aus

Hey All, 

I have been reading this thread for a while and working up the courage to post. I am from Australia and heading to WDW for the first time and as a solo in January next year. 

Hopefully I manage to keep the courage up and can become more regular in this post


----------



## stitch1986

so those interested here is a link of my photos http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp210/nsweetie785/weight loss/


----------



## MICKEY88

Anne_Aus said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while and working up the courage to post. I am from Australia and heading to WDW for the first time and as a solo in January next year.
> 
> Hopefully I manage to keep the courage up and can become more regular in this post



no need for courage we are a friendly group, a little crazy at times, but friendly always,

we don't bite.. although a few of us do nibble upon requet..


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I bought some pinot grigio at the store today and thought of you, wine buddy!
> Just poured myself a glass.



Enjoy....someday will we share a bottle.  Not sure what kind you tried, but I drink Barefoot.  Try it, really good.


----------



## MICKEY88

katwisc said:


> So what does the Single Social Club do?
> 
> My first post here..hello



hmm what do we do.. we drink we get crazy, we jump from one subject to the next... and when possible we have actuaal live meets...we just had one in hersheypark... there are a few meets planed for WDW in the near future.just a buncj of friendly singles that love disney and love to have fun


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Enjoy....someday will we share a bottle.  Not sure what kind you tried, but I drink Barefoot.  Try it, really good.



Haha. That's the brand I bought.  I've never tried it before.


----------



## TheBigE

Hi Ho .... One of those days...3 Coronas into evening!!  Cheers everyone


----------



## DCTooTall

Gina said:


> I managed to get un-busy enough to check back in here, and *this* is the conversation I wander into?? ROFL!! My co-worker is looking at me very strangely... I need to stop laughing so hard...



 We try and keep things interesting around here.   



MICKEY88 said:


> you never know what you're going to find when you check in here.. that's part of what makes it so much fun







ctnurse said:


> How cool is that we are mentioned on a podcast, and a 5th anniversary one at that....and welcome feel free to join in...
> 
> What a nice pic, it seems like there is a lot of hooking up on the board lately, You, Darcy, DC and TDB.  Hope you all don't leave the boards...
> Who knows maybe Tara will come back from her cruise with a new guy



 Leave?!  Are you kidding?!   I couldn't leave this place.   It's my baby... my child...  my completely out of control teenager!   

  As for Tara....   If the cruise doesn't work,   we can always try hooking her up in October (if she joins us).



ctnurse said:


> Since I will be with my DS 7, I am guessing none of that will happen.  I was just trying to express my happiness that on the next hump day I will be enjoying a wonderful time. And at this time next week we will be at the HDDR and I will be enjoying all the Sangria I can drink!!!  But thanks for all the great ideas of nice quiet romantic spots in WDW and if I ever get an adults only trip with that someone special I may steal one of your ideas.
> 
> Right now I am sitting on my deck getting a wonderful breeze with a very summering scented candle listening to music.



  Again....  Find someone to look after the Young'un and come join us..... Even if it's just over the weekend.     I'm sure we can find you a someone special  (or at least...  a someone not entirely ordinary) to play with.   



stitch1986 said:


> thxs guys I already feel like home lol  haha, so how was everyone's day? mine was ok had day off  work 8-7 tomorrow count down is 3 months and counting



  My day,  and most days...  was spent sleeping.   Back to work tonight,  and then my 3 day weekend begins.  



katwisc said:


> So what does the Single Social Club do?
> 
> My first post here..hello



 to the group!    

As for what we do.....um.....  well.....   We are Single.   and we are Social.   And....  I'm pretty sure we are a Club of sorts.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the thread!
> 
> I don't know...what do we do???
> For some reason, I'm having Seinfeld "show about nothing" flashbacks.



  Ya know.....     That's a very good description of us.

   although...  I dunno if we'll ever hear,  "But i don't wanna be a pirate!"  in this group.   




Anne_Aus said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while and working up the courage to post. I am from Australia and heading to WDW for the first time and as a solo in January next year.
> 
> Hopefully I manage to keep the courage up and can become more regular in this post



 to the group!    We'd love for you to become a more regular participant in the fun!  (That goes for ALL you lurkers.   )   Depending on when you are coming in January,   we may have a few people down there at the same time if you wanted to meetup.  

  and don't be scared!   If you've lurked for awhile,  then you've obviously seen that we don't bite....until we are asked nicely.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm sure we can find you a someone special  (or at least...  a someone not entirely ordinary) to play with.
> 2.although...  I dunno if we'll ever hear,  "But i don't wanna be a pirate!"  in this group.



1. she doesn't have to travel any farther than PA to find someone not entirely ordinary to play with..

2.  certainly never hear those words from me, unless Miss Kryptonite says she won't date Pyrates, and even then I'm not sure I'd utter those words..


----------



## katwisc

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm what do we do.. we drink we get crazy, we jump from one subject to the next... and when possible we have actuaal live meets...we just had one in hersheypark... there are a few meets planed for WDW in the near future.just a buncj of friendly singles that love disney and love to have fun



Very cool. Anyone going to be at the park marathon weekend?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. she doesn't have to travel any farther than PA to find someone not entirely ordinary to play with..
> 
> 2.  certainly never hear those words from me, unless Miss Kryptonite says she won't date Pyrates, and even then I'm not sure I'd utter those words..




1.  But you won't be in Orlando at the time... and the idea was all the places around the World where she can play.  

2.  If we ever hear those words (with seriousness) come out of you,  We will all know that the end of the world is officially upon us.


----------



## DCTooTall

katwisc said:


> Very cool. Anyone going to be at the park marathon weekend?



Pretty sure we will have some people down there.   We have a couple runners in the group.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> We have a couple runners in the group.


And at least one really stubborn walker.


----------



## Anne_Aus

thanks for the warm welcomes, glad to know no-one bites and if I want a nibble I will be sure to ask nicely 

I am heading to the parks from the 23rd of Jan so if anyone is around it will be great to meet a few people.


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  Back to work after four days off in Rhode Island.  Had a rainy start (and one rainy night) but overall the weather was pretty nice.  Rode a third of the way there in the rain but had a great ride back.  And had a nice meal at a recomended pasta place.

Yes, there will be quite a few of us there at Marathon weekend, some in the Half, some in the Full.  I don't think there are any of us here Goofy enough to do the Goofy......


----------



## GaPaige

katwisc said:


> Very cool. Anyone going to be at the park marathon weekend?


I'll be there!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Found a very interesting site that I've been going thru this afternoon and thought I'd share several versions of this popular song in honor (dishonor?) of our resident 

http://www.coveringthemouse.com/2008/03/yo-ho-pirates-life-for-me-snuff.html

http://www.coveringthemouse.com/2008/03/yo-ho-pirates-life-for-me-buckethead.html

http://www.coveringthemouse.com/2008/03/yo-ho-pirates-life-for-me-pointer.html   (oh cool...  they did the 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12 Pinball counting song from Sesame Street?!  I didn't know that! )




And for those with different tastes...  Here you can see what happens when you mix a Frank N Furter with a Coon Skin Cap.

http://www.coveringthemouse.com/2008/02/ballad-of-davy-crockett-tim-curry.html


----------



## ahoff

My son mentioned this to me, and DC's mention of Sesame Street reminded me, in the new trailer for the upcoming Muppet movie, the ATLAS experiment is in the background.  I don't know what it has to do with the Muppets,, but I think that is pretty cool it is there.  Now I will have to go see it.  It is near the end  http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4289436697/   Also looks like a scene was shot in the Muppet 3D theater.


----------



## DCTooTall

Anybody know how to fast forward about 6 weeks?   

http://www.coveringthemouse.com/2008/05/main-street-electrical-parade-yasuharu.html

I'm jones'in


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Found a very interesting site that I've been going thru this afternoon and thought I'd share several versions of this popular song in honor (dishonor?) of our resident
> [/url]



is it possible to dishonor a Pyrate ? after all, aren't we already dishonorable by nature


----------



## MICKEY88

> Anybody know how to fast forward about 6 weeks?
> 
> 
> I'm jones'in


  life is too short and unpredictable, to be wishing away one single moment of it..



besides I have major plans this weekend so no wishing it away, unless you want to incur the wrath of one very angry Pyrate


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> life is too short and unpredictable, to be wishing away one single moment of it..
> 
> 
> 
> besides I have major plans this weekend so no wishing it away, unless you want to incur the wrath of one very angry Pyrate



as long as it has nothing to do with kryptonite, have a great time.

Soooo......the Disney fairies are not sprinkling any magic dust on me at all. I just found out that I am being shipped to MI for not one but TWO weeks on a project for a customer that...shall we say is.........difficult. I'm covering for one of my counterparts (whom I adore)...oh did I tell you that I'm leaving Sunday?! so the mad dash to work with our travel group and the like on top of getting my regular work done prior to me leaving has left me a little stressed at this point. at first my flight into Lansing was going to cost......wait for it........$1500!. yeah...I don't love my company that much, and we have to shell out all the money first and then expense everything. so after I got over the sticker shock, I decided to go another route and fly into Detroit, it's a little further from my jobsite but it's saving me a boat load of money. 
so again I will be looking to you, my Disney buds to get me through the next 2 weeks away...I'm just hoping that the boss remembers all of this come review time.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> as long as it has nothing to do with kryptonite, have a great time.
> 
> Soooo......the Disney fairies are not sprinkling any magic dust on me at all. I just found out that I am being shipped to MI for not one but TWO weeks on a project for a customer that...shall we say is.........difficult. I'm covering for one of my counterparts (whom I adore)...oh did I tell you that I'm leaving Sunday?! so the mad dash to work with our travel group and the like on top of getting my regular work done prior to me leaving has left me a little stressed at this point. at first my flight into Lansing was going to cost......wait for it........$1500!. yeah...I don't love my company that much, and we have to shell out all the money first and then expense everything. so after I got over the sticker shock, I decided to go another route and fly into Detroit, it's a little further from my jobsite but it's saving me a boat load of money.
> so again I will be looking to you, my Disney buds to get me through the next 2 weeks away...I'm just hoping that the boss remembers all of this come review time.



We'll be here for you.    And if you can sneak away for a few days,   we still have space at the resort over Oct 1st weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> We'll be here for you.    And if you can sneak away for a few days,   we still have space at the resort over Oct 1st weekend.



I would so love to hang in October however I'm singing in a concert that weekend and being the director of a 30 member gospel choir and not showing up would not score me any brownie points. I will, however expect texts and pictures to make me feel like I'm there from you guys.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I would so love to hang in October however I'm singing in a concert that weekend and being the director of a 30 member gospel choir and not showing up would not score me any brownie points. I will, however expect texts and pictures to make me feel like I'm there from you guys.



I'm down from Tuesday-Tuesday....  no reason you can't come down early and leave early.  



or.....   videotape yourself singing/directing the concert and set up a projector/screen so you can be on a tape delay over the weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm down from Tuesday-Tuesday....  no reason you can't come down early and leave early.
> 
> 
> hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> or.....   videotape yourself singing/directing the concert and set up a projector/screen so you can be on a tape delay over the weekend.





Ha!! some how I don't think my choir would buy into that.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Ha!! some how I don't think my choir would buy into that.



I'll bring my laptop and webcam.  Video Conference?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'll bring my laptop and webcam.  Video Conference?



you are trying so hard to get me down there aren't you?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you are trying so hard to get me down there aren't you?



TDB and I would love for our SSC friends to join us in October. (Right Louisa? )

Plus,  Since i got a 2bdrm unit at the resort,  we'd hate for the 2nd bedroom to go to waste.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> TDB and I would love for our SSC friends to join us in October. (Right Louisa? )
> 
> Plus,  Since i got a 2bdrm unit at the resort,  we'd hate for the 2nd bedroom to go to waste.



HA!!! Are you sure you want anyone in the unit?? I'm just sayin'....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> HA!!! Are you sure you want anyone in the unit?? I'm just sayin'....



the master bedroom has a locking door,  and the other bedroom is on the opposite side of the living room.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> TDB and I would love for our SSC friends to join us in October. (Right Louisa? )
> 
> Plus,  Since i got a 2bdrm unit at the resort,  we'd hate for the 2nd bedroom to go to waste.



umm 2 rooms, 2 people.. no need for a room to go to waste


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> as long as it has nothing to do with kryptonite, have a great time.
> 
> .



ummm so ya want me to have a bad time ??


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> the master bedroom has a locking door,  and the other bedroom is on the opposite side of the living room.



And once again we go merrily waltzing into the land of TMI


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> And once again we go merrily waltzing into the land of TMI



Might I remind you that I live in Central PA?    Three Mile Island is just up the river,  and I can easily see the stacks on a clear day from the river shore a couple miles from here.

When TMI is that close,  it's not like I have to try to get in it's shadow.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> And once again we go merrily waltzing into the land of TMI



waltzing,, that was more like a sprint


----------



## ssuriano

So late night one of my closest friends, even more Disney obsessed than I am, got together for our weekly Disney night and beers.  Does anyone else out there do this or are we just over the top?


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> So late night one of my closest friends, even more Disney obsessed than I am, got together for our weekly Disney night and beers.  Does anyone else out there do this or are we just over the top?



   Why do you think this group is as strong, and close,  as it is?


It's not everyday you find a great group and fellow Disney nuts who enjoy a good drink and having fun.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Nearly 8pm here, but I like the concept


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> TDB and I would love for our SSC friends to join us in October. (Right Louisa? )
> 
> Plus,  Since i got a 2bdrm unit at the resort,  we'd hate for the 2nd bedroom to go to waste.



That's right!  I just wish I could stay the whole week!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyFairytale said:


> Nearly 8pm here, but I like the concept



The great thing about multiple time zones.... It's always 5 o'clock somewhere.  





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's right!  I just wish I could stay the whole week!




hmmm.... what If I had you kidnap Tara to Florida?  and had her kidnap you?   I wonder if that might work to get you down there earlier in the week?


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's right!  I just wish I could stay the whole week!



Only a week?  I wish I could just stay!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> TDB and I would love for our SSC friends to join us in October. (Right Louisa? )
> 
> Plus,  Since i got a 2bdrm unit at the resort,  we'd hate for the 2nd bedroom to go to waste.



If only I could hit the lottery. lol. That's about the only way I'd make it down.


----------



## DefLepard

Happy weekend everyone 

bluedevilinaz hope ya win the lotto this weekend or at least split it with me


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> If only I could hit the lottery. lol. That's about the only way I'd make it down.



  remind me to kick the guy who won the powerball jackpot's butt.    that was my relocation money.


----------



## MICKEY88

tomorrow morning will not get here quickly enough..sigh


----------



## NJDiva

hey guys-
so my trip was approved, now I'm in the process of doing laundry, finishing my reports for work and packing. I needed a much deserved break so here I am....
I'm glad I like my job,otherwise this whole thing would really suck! I'm wicked tired too but there is no rest for the health and safety manager!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DefLepard said:


> bluedevilinaz hope ya win the lotto this weekend or at least split it with me



Haha I highly doubt it since I can't play it in NV. 



DCTooTall said:


> remind me to kick the guy who won the powerball jackpot's butt.    that was my relocation money.



Right?! That was my get out of debt and buy a nice house and tour the world money. haha


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey guys-
> so my trip was approved, now I'm in the process of doing laundry, finishing my reports for work and packing. I needed a much deserved break so here I am....
> I'm glad I like my job,otherwise this whole thing would really suck! I'm wicked tired too but there is no rest for the health and safety manager!



have a safe trip


----------



## stitch1986

so what is everyone's plan for this weekend? Mine is I am doing weights class tomorrow then thats all just veggy out due to havent had a chance to do that in 3 weeks


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> remind me to kick the guy who won the powerball jackpot's butt.    that was my relocation money.


Relocation, eh? Somewhere in TEXAS, perhaps?

*Hey, Stitch....Disney Wedding????  Where will it be???  Are you IN the Wedding or a Guest?*


----------



## ctnurse

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plan for this weekend? Mine is I am doing weights class tomorrow then thats all just veggy out due to havent had a chance to do that in 3 weeks



I'm going to the beach, perhaps catch up with an old friend for drinks on the water and maybe dinner tonight.  I do have to pack since I leave for WDW in 4 days....


Hope everyone is having a fantastic day I know I am.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plan for this weekend? Mine is I am doing weights class tomorrow then thats all just veggy out due to havent had a chance to do that in 3 weeks



I'm working 9a-5p today and tomorrow then I'm going to spend Sunday night on the Strip and I'm seeing both Blue Man Group shows as a birthday present to myself since my birthday is Monday and I'm going to dinner and The Lion King with my g/f on Monday night. Hopefully I'll have Tuesday off as well. We'll see when I get to work in a couple hours if that's the case. If so I'm gonna stay 2 nights on the strip. If not, I'm requesting it off because I really don't want to go to work with a hangover on Tuesday. lol


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hopefully I'll have Tuesday off as well. We'll see when I get to work in a couple hours if that's the case. If so I'm gonna stay 2 nights on the strip. If not, I'm requesting it off because I really don't want to go to work with a hangover on Tuesday. lol



Amateurs   

If you drink enough Monday night you won't be hungover Tuesday...

You will still be drunk..LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> Amateurs
> 
> If you drink enough Monday night you won't be hungover Tuesday...
> 
> You will still be drunk..LOL



Been there, done that, really don't feel like doing it again. lol


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Been there, done that, really don't feel like doing it again. lol



I'd rather still be drunk, than be hungover..

the key is to stay hydrated,, so drink water also


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plan for this weekend? Mine is I am doing weights class tomorrow then thats all just veggy out due to havent had a chance to do that in 3 weeks



 I have laundry and some cleaning to do....  beyond that...  i'm just vegging.




bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm working 9a-5p today and tomorrow then I'm going to spend Sunday night on the Strip and I'm seeing both Blue Man Group shows as a birthday present to myself since my birthday is Monday and I'm going to dinner and The Lion King with my g/f on Monday night. Hopefully I'll have Tuesday off as well. We'll see when I get to work in a couple hours if that's the case. If so I'm gonna stay 2 nights on the strip. If not, I'm requesting it off because I really don't want to go to work with a hangover on Tuesday. lol



Happy upcoming Bday!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd rather still be drunk, than be hungover..
> 
> the key is to stay hydrated,, so drink water also



Lol agreed.

Yup I know. ;-) this isn't my first rodeo.



DCTooTall said:


> I have laundry and some cleaning to do....  beyond that...  i'm just vegging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy upcoming Bday!!



Yeah I have laundry and dishes to do when I get home. Not looking forward to it at all.

Thanks


----------



## Anne_Aus

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plan for this weekend? Mine is I am doing weights class tomorrow then thats all just veggy out due to havent had a chance to do that in 3 weeks



No real plans here, bit sad it is already Sunday, the weekends always go way too quickly. Today I am spending watching movies and researching more holiday stuff... the joys of winter!


----------



## Birdman1511

Sorry i havent posted here in a while. how's everyone been?


----------



## DCTooTall

Anne_Aus said:


> No real plans here, bit sad it is already Sunday, the weekends always go way too quickly. Today I am spending watching movies and researching more holiday stuff... the joys of winter!



  If it makes it any better,   just think about how when the rest of us here are *****ing about how freakin cold it is and being buried under a foot of snow you will be in the middle of Summer.  





Birdman1511 said:


> Sorry i havent posted here in a while. how's everyone been?



 back!

  no worries about not posting in awhile.  We've had a few people go on a virtual summer break from the group.   For some reason,   people seem to be enjoying going outside and doing....stuff.   


All in all...   I've been pretty good.   We just had a nice little DISMEET up at Hershey Park about 2 weeks ago.... and it looks like a bunch of us are going to be in Orlando over the first weekend in October....either for F&W,  the Wine and Dine,  MK's 40th,   or just because we can't keep away from the place.  




Which reminds me....  we never did figure out when everybody wants to meet up.         Hmmmmmm.....   any ideas?   I'm almost thinking maybe Sunday Oct 2nd someplace/time in EPCOT??


----------



## Anne_Aus

DCTooTall said:


> If it makes it any better,   just think about how when the rest of us here are *****ing about how freakin cold it is and being buried under a foot of snow you will be in the middle of Summer.



Oh how I wish I could, for some reason I have chosen to come and join you lovely people in your freezing conditions for 3 months from January ... I have no doubt I will miss my hot days


----------



## disneymermaid

hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all


----------



## DCTooTall

Anne_Aus said:


> Oh how I wish I could, for some reason I have chosen to come and join you lovely people in your freezing conditions for 3 months from January ... I have no doubt I will miss my hot days



Hmmm...  Well i guess the crowds will be much lower,  so that's a plus...



disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all



 to the group!  Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink, and feel free to join in the fun!


----------



## Anne_Aus

disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all



Hey welcome to the boards, I am relatively new around here as well but everyone is extremely friendly


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> Sorry i havent posted here in a while. how's everyone been?



hey buddy, long time no see...hope all is well in FL.
 back. hope you had some time to catch up on our conversations....if that's really possible


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> All in all...   I've been pretty good.   We just had a nice little DISMEET up at Hershey Park about 2 weeks ago.... and it looks like a bunch of us are going to be in Orlando over the first weekend in October....either for F&W,  the Wine and Dine,  MK's 40th,   or just because we can't keep away from the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me....  we never did figure out when everybody wants to meet up.         Hmmmmmm.....   any ideas?   I'm almost thinking maybe Sunday Oct 2nd someplace/time in EPCOT??



ok you know you have me thinking seriously about going to down that week. I would only get to stay until Friday but it would be any awesome time to go. I had originally decided to go the week of the 19th but financially things have changed so going for a shorter amount of time kinda works....
ok I'm off, gotta get ready to fly out this afternoon will check in with you guys later!


----------



## NJDiva

disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all




you'll have a great time here!


----------



## ahoff

Hi folks, hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I had a busy day yesterday, was at a beer fest almost all day, and then went to see Dylan in concert.  Today it is raining, so maybe catch up on some chores that keep getting put off.  And later thare is a 5K Iwill run in. 
Speaking of beer,got a text from Darcy  showing the beers she and Patty were having.



disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MICKEY88

still hanging with Miss K.. life is great  about to do a photo shoot..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> still hanging with Miss K.. life is great  about to do a photo shoot..



Hoping K is not for Kryptonite.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> Hoping K is not for Kryptonite.



You know it does...


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> You know it does...



*sigh* Yeah. Figured.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok you know you have me thinking seriously about going to down that week. I would only get to stay until Friday but it would be any awesome time to go. I had originally decided to go the week of the 19th but financially things have changed so going for a shorter amount of time kinda works....
> ok I'm off, gotta get ready to fly out this afternoon will check in with you guys later!



 You should.   Sadly,  TDB doesn't arrive until Friday,   but I'll be down there from Tuesday-Tuesday.   and if Money is your concern,  the timeshare unit I've got would be cheaper than getting your own place to stay.  



MICKEY88 said:


> still hanging with Miss K.. life is great  about to do a photo shoot..




"do a photo shoot"....  Is that what you guys call it these day?


----------



## MICKEY88

yes, miss Kryptonite, we've been together since 1:00 yesterday, still shooting.. I'll post a pic later of the 2 of us ..

we've done a lot of talking about the past 2 years, cleared a lot of things up, and this weekend has been amazing..


----------



## ToddRN

disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all



Welcome!!!!  Everyone here is pretty friendly- jump right on in!!!


----------



## ssuriano

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all



 to the board!



NJDiva said:


> ok you know you have me thinking seriously about going to down that week. I would only get to stay until Friday but it would be any awesome time to go. I had originally decided to go the week of the 19th but financially things have changed so going for a shorter amount of time kinda works....
> ok I'm off, gotta get ready to fly out this afternoon will check in with you guys later!



 I hope you can make it down! It's great company and a good value. What's not to like?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> yes, miss Kryptonite, we've been together since 1:00 yesterday, still shooting.. I'll post a pic later of the 2 of us ..
> 
> we've done a lot of talking about the past 2 years, cleared a lot of things up, and this weekend has been amazing..




  Hmmm....

  So does that mean that Kryptonite has been disarmed?  



ssuriano said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend!




Mine wasn't too bad.  i discovered that the original BBC miniseries for the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy is available free on Amazon Prime's Streaming...  Got a nice 5th degree from several people via facebook due to a posted status change...  Actually managed to cook some "real" food and didn't end up in the hospital....  and enjoyed a ton of vegging out.


All in all,   i'd call the weekend a success.


The only sad thing....   Next week I may end up going back to my "normal" day schedule after working overnights for most of the year.    I'm going to miss my 3 day weekends...


----------



## bna16

hey everyone, I am new to the boards...I came across this thread and it seemed interesting...


----------



## DCTooTall

bna16 said:


> hey everyone, I am new to the boards...I came across this thread and it seemed interesting...



 to the boards,  and to the group!!   We love having new people around to join in the festivities!  


As we tell all the fresh meat....er.....  Newly joined members....  Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump right in!


----------



## bna16

DCTooTall said:


> to the boards,  and to the group!!   We love having new people around to join in the festivities!
> 
> 
> As we tell all the fresh meat....er.....  Newly joined members....  Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump right in!



Thanks! I definitely will.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....
> So does that mean that Kryptonite has been disarmed?
> :



I hope Kryptonite is never disarmed, as long as she uses her power to bring me to my knees in the right way


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope Kryptonite is never disarmed, as long as she uses her power to bring me to my knees in the right way



WWeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll......


Kryptonite is a very deadly and dangerous way to be brought to your knees.  it also means that prolonged exposure is much more likely to cause serious side effects such as death, loss of vision, loss of hearing, difficulty breathe,  or loss of bowel control.  (Just ask Superman!).


Now...  there are much less dangerous,  and some even more pleasurable ways,  to be brought to your knees.   i'm pretty sure if you need examples,   some of the 's here might be able to give you some examples of their favorite methods.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope Kryptonite is never disarmed, as long as she uses her power to bring me to my knees in the right way



Hi Mickey88! Glad you had a good weekend.  

Question: How can I get one of those pics of DC and me on the pirate ship at Hershey?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> WWeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll......
> 
> 
> Kryptonite is a very deadly and dangerous way to be brought to your knees.  it also means that prolonged exposure is much more likely to cause serious side effects such as death, loss of vision, loss of hearing, difficulty breathe,  or loss of bowel control.  (Just ask Superman!).
> 
> 
> Now...  there are much less dangerous,  and some even more pleasurable ways,  to be brought to your knees.   i'm pretty sure if you need examples,   some of the 's here might be able to give you some examples of their favorite methods.



Loss of bowel control? I don't remember that in any of the movies...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> WWeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll......
> 
> 
> Kryptonite is a very deadly and dangerous way to be brought to your knees.  it also means that prolonged exposure is much more likely to cause serious side effects such as death, loss of vision, loss of hearing, difficulty breathe,  or loss of bowel control.  (Just ask Superman!).
> 
> 
> Now...  there are much less dangerous,  and some even more pleasurable ways,  to be brought to your knees.   i'm pretty sure if you need examples,   some of the 's here might be able to give you some examples of their favorite methods.



oh trust me she needs no help from anyone, hoping to post a pic soon, have 400 some pics being converted to jpeg


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi Mickey88! Glad you had a good weekend.
> 
> Question: How can I get one of those pics of DC and me on the pirate ship at Hershey?



thanks, it was beyond good, it was fantastic, even though in the midst of it I had to shoot an outdoor wedding, but she was awesome with that also, she was there assisting me, getting me  drinks, holding an umbrella, over me when it started to rain, when I had to jump up mid meal to get the pic of the bride and groom dancing she covered my meal and kept the caterers from taking it, we sat for hours last night just talking.. was awesome..


let me know what pic you want and I'll see that you get it


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Loss of bowel control? I don't remember that in any of the movies...



  Check the comics....   Beyond that,  I'm guessing that scene didn't make it past the censors.  





MICKEY88 said:


> oh trust me she needs no help from anyone, hoping to post a pic soon, have 400 some pics being converted to jpeg



400 pics?   why am I not surprised?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 400 pics?   why am I not surprised?



probably half will never be seen by anyone but me.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> probably half will never be seen by anyone but me.



Kinda figured as much.


----------



## MICKEY88

Miss K. & me


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> Miss K. & me


Nice shoes.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Miss K. & me



  She's cute.    And I notice you already have a green screen for some interesting chroma-key effects.  

  (although,   there is something slightly ironic about shooting a woman nick-named "Miss Kryptonite" against a green backdrop. )




CoasterAddict said:


> Nice shoes.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Nice shoes.



I bought those for her in Orlando 2 trips ago..


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


>



Hey!  Her shoes match your shirt!



(Oh god.... I'm noticing the shoes.  Does that mean I've been hanging out with the women around here too much?   )


----------



## disneymermaid

thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 



bna16 said:


> hey everyone, I am new to the boards...I came across this thread and it seemed interesting...



welcome! im new here as well


----------



## ssuriano

DCTooTall said:


> Mine wasn't too bad.  i discovered that the original BBC miniseries for the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy is available free on Amazon Prime's Streaming...  Got a nice 5th degree from several people via facebook due to a posted status change...  Actually managed to cook some "real" food and didn't end up in the hospital....  and enjoyed a ton of vegging out.
> 
> 
> All in all,   i'd call the weekend a success.
> 
> 
> The only sad thing....   Next week I may end up going back to my "normal" day schedule after working overnights for most of the year.    I'm going to miss my 3 day weekends...



Sounds like a solid weekend, but that is a bummer you'll be missing out on three day weekends... I've got seven day weekends.  Yay for being unemployed. 



MICKEY88 said:


> I hope Kryptonite is never disarmed, as long as she uses her power to bring me to my knees in the right way



Sounds like you had a good weekend!



bna16 said:


> hey everyone, I am new to the boards...I came across this thread and it seemed interesting...



Welcome!


----------



## ctnurse

disneymermaid said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forums, nice to meet you all


Welcome...just jump right in!


bna16 said:


> hey everyone, I am new to the boards...I came across this thread and it seemed interesting...


Interesting is one word to describe this bunch


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Loss of bowel control? I don't remember that in any of the movies...


You know I was thinking the same thing


MICKEY88 said:


> Miss K. & me


I thought I liked this shoes but then,,,


MICKEY88 said:


>



I saw these and they are HOT!  I love shoes.

I usually would complain about Monday but I just need to get through today and 1/2 of tomorrow and then I am off....


----------



## Floydian




----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


>




He's back!!



and he brought his dancing dog!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I thought I liked this shoes but then,,,
> I saw these and they are HOT!  I love shoes.:



she and I both love heels,{on her} so I will be helping to grow her collection


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> she and I both love heels,{on her} so I will be helping to grow her collection



You do realize that those pictures are going to cause yet ANOTHER multi-page Heel/Shoes drool-fest from the 's in this thread,    don't you?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Hey!  Her shoes match your shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh god.... I'm noticing the shoes.  Does that mean I've been hanging out with the women around here too much?   )


*snicker* Another one brought to the dark side.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You do realize that those pictures are going to cause yet ANOTHER multi-page Heel/Shoes drool-fest from the 's in this thread,    don't you?



and the problem with that is ??


----------



## jewjubean

Is anyone else as obsessed with True Blood as I am?? I think its partly because I'm from Louisiana...and live down the road from where it is based.  Its a bit racey...but I'm okay with that.


----------



## ssuriano

jewjubean said:


> Is anyone else as obsessed with True Blood as I am?? I think its partly because I'm from Louisiana...and live down the road from where it is based.  Its a bit racey...but I'm okay with that.



I've never watched it, but I hear it's a great show.  I did just finished Mad Men so I have time to watch a new show maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## DCTooTall

jewjubean said:


> Is anyone else as obsessed with True Blood as I am?? I think its partly because I'm from Louisiana...and live down the road from where it is based.  Its a bit racey...but I'm okay with that.



Who doesn't like a little vampire sex every now and then?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Who doesn't like a little vampire sex every now and then?



I don't know. I heard that it really sucks.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> I don't know. I heard that it really sucks.



Only if you are lucky.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Only if you are lucky.



*snicker*


----------



## jewjubean

ssuriano said:


> I've never watched it, but I hear it's a great show.  I did just finished Mad Men so I have time to watch a new show maybe I'll check it out.



I suggest starting from beginning because the first three seasons are great!


----------



## DMass

ssuriano said:


> I've never watched it, but I hear it's a great show.  I did just finished Mad Men so I have time to watch a new show maybe I'll check it out.




It can't be as good as Hillbilly Hand Fishin'.


----------



## ssuriano

DMass said:


> It can't be as good as Hillbilly Hand Fishin'.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man I hear crickets chirping every time I come in here, what gives guys? lol My birthday "weekend" was the best birthday I've had yet.  Saw both Blue Man Group shows on Sunday; at the 7pm some of my friends in marketing got my name on the LED signs before the show and everyone in the theater (1,000+ people!!) spoke happy birthday to me. It was awesome! haha. 

My girlfriend got into town about midnight and I wound up getting REALLY drunk that night(If you don't want to get TRASHED I do not recommend getting a 190 octane drink from Fat Tuesdays lol). I dunno what all we did but I remember going to denny's, walking around for a bit and then going back to the room. I think I passed the heck out when we got there. 

On Monday we came back to my house, Directv showed up to fix my satellite receiver, then we went to dinner at Sushisamba at the Venetian. I HIGHLY recommend it if you're a sushi lover.  After dinner we headed to Mandalay Bay and saw The Lion King musical. I must say that it was very well done and I'll be going to see it again before it leaves in December. 

When I woke up this morning she had left to go do some errands and I found a new digital camera(a Nikon S3100 point and shoot) on the pillow next to me! I didn't even realize it was there at first. haha. She's so amazing  Overall, it was the best birthday I've ever had! Hope everyone had a great weekend and start to their week!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I hear crickets chirping every time I come in here, what gives guys? lol My birthday "weekend" was the best birthday I've had yet.  Saw both Blue Man Group shows on Sunday; at the 7pm some of my friends in marketing got my name on the LED signs before the show and everyone in the theater (1,000+ people!!) spoke happy birthday to me. It was awesome! haha.
> 
> My girlfriend got into town about midnight and I wound up getting REALLY drunk that night(If you don't want to get TRASHED I do not recommend getting a 190 octane drink from Fat Tuesdays lol). I dunno what all we did but I remember going to denny's, walking around for a bit and then going back to the room. I think I passed the heck out when we got there.
> 
> On Monday we came back to my house, Directv showed up to fix my satellite receiver, then we went to dinner at Sushisamba at the Venetian. I HIGHLY recommend it if you're a sushi lover.  After dinner we headed to Mandalay Bay and saw The Lion King musical. I must say that it was very well done and I'll be going to see it again before it leaves in December.
> 
> When I woke up this morning she had left to go do some errands and I found a new digital camera(a Nikon S3100 point and shoot) on the pillow next to me! I didn't even realize it was there at first. haha. She's so amazing  Overall, it was the best birthday I've ever had! Hope everyone had a great weekend and start to their week!



Glad to hear your Bday rocked!


And you aren't the only one to notice the crickets chirping.....   but I think there is a perfectly valid explaination.

Tara is on her Cruise trip.
CTNurse has gone to Disney
The  Is probably recovering from extended exposure to Kryptonite
Darcy is busy partying with Dismem98
Dismem98 is busy partying with Darcy
You had your Bday (and recovery time)
I've been working my butt off trying to get this project done so that I can go back to days starting next week
TDB has been busy running around, and any free time she has I've been very good at stealing 
TheBigE I think is still touring the states  (maybe?)
NJDiva had to run off on a business trip

So ultimately....  It's been quiet here because all the troublemakers have been pre-occupied


----------



## DCTooTall

Heh...

Here is something to entertain you while we wait for everyone to return.


http://youtu.be/Vt2egiZDoZw


----------



## disneymermaid

okay i have a couple of questions and am hoping someone could answer them for me  

first of all i keep hearing about this amazing food called a dole whip... what is a dole whip and where can i find one to try one??? 

and

I was on this site reading about different food in the parks at WDW and this person mentioned a 'beaver tail' that can be found in the Canada Pavilion in Epcot. Its some sort of fried treat i think. Anyway I read the date of the post which was in 2000 and was wondering if Epcot still had these? Or if anyone has ever had one and if so what exactly is it and is it any good?


----------



## CoasterAddict

disneymermaid said:


> okay i have a couple of questions and am hoping someone could answer them for me
> 
> first of all i keep hearing about this amazing food called a dole whip... what is a dole whip and where can i find one to try one???
> 
> and
> 
> I was on this site reading about different food in the parks at WDW and this person mentioned a 'beaver tail' that can be found in the Canada Pavilion in Epcot. Its some sort of fried treat i think. Anyway I read the date of the post which was in 2000 and was wondering if Epcot still had these? Or if anyone has ever had one and if so what exactly is it and is it any good?



Dole whip is soft-serve pineapple ice cream, found in Adventureland in MK. IMO best enjoyed as a float, which is the dole whip in pineapple juice.

Beaver tails are large rounds of fried dough--like you'd get at many state fairs. I don't know if they still have them (near, not actually in Canada).


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Dole whip is soft-serve pineapple ice cream, found in Adventureland in MK. IMO best enjoyed as a float, which is the dole whip in pineapple juice.
> 
> Beaver tails are large rounds of fried dough--like you'd get at many state fairs. I don't know if they still have them (near, not actually in Canada).



Dole Whip's can also be found at the Polynesian Resort....  and if you are lucky and go the correct day,    At the back of the loaf of bread at Knoebels.

As for the Beaver tails,   I think I remember reading someplace awhile ago that they are no longer available at EPCOT.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Dole Whip's can also be found at the Polynesian Resort....  and if you are lucky and go the correct day,    At the back of the loaf of bread at Knoebels.
> 
> As for the Beaver tails,   I think I remember reading someplace awhile ago that they are no longer available at EPCOT.



However, if you really need a quick fried dessert fix at Epcot, you can still get Funnel Cake back at the kiosk in the U.S.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> However, if you really need a quick fried dessert fix at Epcot, you can still get Funnel Cake back at the kiosk in the U.S.



Ya know... I wonder if the reason for the Funnel Cakes being in the US pavilion at the half-way point,    is to satisfy the cravings of all the people drinking around the world when they get that "I need something fried!!" idea.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The  Is probably recovering from extended exposure to Kryptonite
> So ultimately....  It's been quiet here because all the troublemakers have been pre-occupied


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear your Bday rocked!
> 
> 
> And you aren't the only one to notice the crickets chirping.....   but I think there is a perfectly valid explaination.
> 
> Tara is on her Cruise trip.
> CTNurse has gone to Disney
> The  Is probably recovering from extended exposure to Kryptonite
> Darcy is busy partying with Dismem98
> Dismem98 is busy partying with Darcy
> You had your Bday (and recovery time)
> I've been working my butt off trying to get this project done so that I can go back to days starting next week
> TDB has been busy running around, and any free time she has I've been very good at stealing
> TheBigE I think is still touring the states  (maybe?)
> NJDiva had to run off on a business trip
> 
> So ultimately....  It's been quiet here because all the troublemakers have been pre-occupied



Haha I forgot everyone was leaving for a bit. The silence makes sense now.




DCTooTall said:


> Heh...
> 
> Here is something to entertain you while we wait for everyone to return.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Vt2egiZDoZw



hahahhahaha



CoasterAddict said:


> However, if you really need a quick fried dessert fix at Epcot, you can still get Funnel Cake back at the kiosk in the U.S.



mmm..... funnel cake....


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha I forgot everyone was leaving for a bit. The silence makes sense now.



You know.. I can't believe I forgot this one...


Dis_MERI is busy walking around the world.


----------



## disneymermaid

CoasterAddict said:


> Dole whip is soft-serve pineapple ice cream, found in Adventureland in MK. IMO best enjoyed as a float, which is the dole whip in pineapple juice.
> 
> Beaver tails are large rounds of fried dough--like you'd get at many state fairs. I don't know if they still have them (near, not actually in Canada).



hmm the dole whip does sound good, ill have to give it a try when i go next year.

thanks for the help



DCTooTall said:


> Dole Whip's can also be found at the Polynesian Resort....  and if you are lucky and go the correct day,    At the back of the loaf of bread at Knoebels.
> 
> As for the Beaver tails,   I think I remember reading someplace awhile ago that they are no longer available at EPCOT.



bother i was so hoping to try a beaver tail  oh well guess ill just have to settle for a funnel cake then which are still good 

thanks for the help as well



CoasterAddict said:


> However, if you really need a quick fried dessert fix at Epcot, you can still get Funnel Cake back at the kiosk in the U.S.



grams wants to eat one of those when we go to visit, thats one of the first things she asked me when i told her we were going to WDW was if they sold them there like Disneyland  shes a food lover so im not surprised she asked


----------



## TheBigE

Hey All -  well I am not in states...at the moment....got a call on Wednesday last week and by Monday Morning I was in Tel Aviv, Isreal.   Working my butt off this week, and very dirty and tired...no flipping hot water in my hotel room  either.  

No Bombay Gin in bar, only beefeater (giggty).   

Going to extend my time in states by a week at least...major brownie points at work for this...it is all good.   

Hope everyone is well


----------



## MICKEY88

> Originally Posted by DCTooTall
> 
> The  Is probably recovering from extended exposure to Kryptonite



I'm not sure if there is a recovery,, 2 days with Miss K, has definitely left me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside..and I feel like I'm walking on clouds..


----------



## dvcmom72

Hey everyone!  Just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say HI!
I've never been on a solo trip to WDW but maybe someday...
Anyway, I do have a very active almost 3 year old little boy...but I am singe! 
I live in MA and I'm 38...I love all things Disney and I'm getting ready to take my son for his 3rd trip to the World in a few weeks!
I'd love to get to know some of you!
Have a great day!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey everyone!  Just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say HI!
> I've never been on a solo trip to WDW but maybe someday...
> Anyway, I do have a very active almost 3 year old little boy...but I am singe!
> I live in MA and I'm 38...I love all things Disney and I'm getting ready to take my son for his 3rd trip to the World in a few weeks!
> I'd love to get to know some of you!
> Have a great day!



 to the board! My son is 2 also. They are crazy active at that age, aren't they?  Wish I had half that energy. 

Things are sort of quiet right now because a bunch of people are traveling, but I think it will pick up again pretty soon.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys we made it here and having a great time. Just got soaked! Already have a great time


----------



## CoasterAddict

disneymermaid said:


> grams wants to eat one of those when we go to visit, thats one of the first things she asked me when i told her we were going to WDW was if they sold them there like Disneyland  shes a food lover so im not surprised she asked



I'm not sure a funnel cake counts as "food."  They had pumpkin ones last fall and they were extra tasty.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys we made it here and having a great time. Just got soaked! Already have a great time



Hi!  Glad you had a safe trip!  Are you at the MK?


----------



## bellanotte10

DCTooTall said:


> Ya know... I wonder if the reason for the Funnel Cakes being in the US pavilion at the half-way point,    is to satisfy the cravings of all the people drinking around the world when they get that "I need something fried!!" idea.



 I know if i were designing the area thats where i'd put it for that very reason. Mostly because i know thats what i'd want. 

also yay first post here!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bellanotte10 said:


> I know if i were designing the area thats where i'd put it for that very reason. Mostly because i know thats what i'd want.
> 
> also yay first post here!


----------



## TheBigE

Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of Merlot myself??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi everyone. . .just home from work and off to visit dismem again. . .we are probably hot tubbing it tonight if it doesn't rain. . .lol.  Its been raining here on and off all day.

Just thought I would check in.  Hope you all are behaving yourselves. . .(not. . .lol).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear your Bday rocked!
> 
> TDB has been busy running around, and any free time she has I've been very good at stealing
> 
> So ultimately....  It's been quiet here because all the troublemakers have been pre-occupied



And here I thought I was the one stealing all of your time...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of Merlot myself??



Nope.  But I think I'll stick to a glass tonight.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!


----------



## ssuriano

Happy hump day everyone!  Hope everyone's weeks are going well.  Mine has consisted of job hunting and riding my bike it's been great.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!



welcome back


----------



## bluedevilinaz

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!



Welcome back! Glad you had a good time  Don't you just love water rationing?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!



Welcome back to the oven! League City doesn't even have assigned watering days anymore.  We're not allowed to water our lawns and they closed the city pool.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm not sure a funnel cake counts as "food."  They had pumpkin ones last fall and they were extra tasty.



PUMPKIN???? That sounds like something we *have* to try in 45 days!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> PUMPKIN???? That sounds like something we *have* to try in 45 days!



Yeah, if they still have them, I recommend them.


----------



## DCTooTall

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey everyone!  Just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say HI!
> I've never been on a solo trip to WDW but maybe someday...
> Anyway, I do have a very active almost 3 year old little boy...but I am singe!
> I live in MA and I'm 38...I love all things Disney and I'm getting ready to take my son for his 3rd trip to the World in a few weeks!
> I'd love to get to know some of you!
> Have a great day!



 to the group!   We love to have you!  It looks from your counter that we are JUST missing you.  



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys we made it here and having a great time. Just got soaked! Already have a great time



What do you expect when you visit Florida in August??   

Glad to hear you made it safely,   and I'm extremely jealous.  I wanna be at WDW right now!   




bellanotte10 said:


> I know if i were designing the area thats where i'd put it for that very reason. Mostly because i know thats what i'd want.
> 
> also yay first post here!




 to the group! Something tells me you'll fit in great around here. 



TheBigE said:


> Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of Merlot myself??



 Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of SoCo to myself???




nurse.darcy said:


> Hi everyone. . .just home from work and off to visit dismem again. . .we are probably hot tubbing it tonight if it doesn't rain. . .lol.  Its been raining here on and off all day.
> 
> Just thought I would check in.  Hope you all are behaving yourselves. . .(not. . .lol).



  Kinda hard to misbehave when everybody is out having fun someplace else.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And here I thought I was the one stealing all of your time...



  You can't steal that which is freely given. 



taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!



 back!!  We missed you!

    You know what it sounds like you need?    Forget Alaska/Vancouver....  you need a good Disney trip in approx 1 month , 1 week, and 2 days.  



   (And you should be warned....   TDB and I are not against plotting to kidnap you and smuggle you onto her flight if needed.....)


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from a beautiful vacation (got in last night) and it is way too hot here in Houston.  I made the mistake of watering my yard today, apparently I missed the water ration happening, it was not my assigned day, UGH!  Can I go back to Alaska/Vancouver??!?!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back to the oven! League City doesn't even have assigned watering days anymore.  We're not allowed to water our lawns and they closed the city pool.



Welcome back, hope you had a nice trip!
I am one of the few folks in our neighborhod without in ground sprinklers.  But we have had enough rain for it not to be a problem.



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys we made it here and having a great time. Just got soaked! Already have a great time



Have a great time!



TheBigE said:


> Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of Merlot myself??



I had a six pack of Blue Point Summer Ale, but only finished two.


----------



## disneymermaid

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey everyone!  Just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say HI!
> I've never been on a solo trip to WDW but maybe someday...
> Anyway, I do have a very active almost 3 year old little boy...but I am singe!
> I live in MA and I'm 38...I love all things Disney and I'm getting ready to take my son for his 3rd trip to the World in a few weeks!
> I'd love to get to know some of you!
> Have a great day!



hello and welcome, nice to meet you 



CoasterAddict said:


> I'm not sure a funnel cake counts as "food."  They had pumpkin ones last fall and they were extra tasty.



well to her it does


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Is it bad that I have an entire bottle of Merlot myself??



Not at all, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## taramoz

Where is everyone?


----------



## loverwater

you are a pretty girl! 





taramoz said:


> I am subbing to the new thread!


----------



## taramoz

loverwater said:


> you are a pretty girl!



LOL, thanks, I appreciate that...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Where is everyone?



I'm here.. I'm working on Wedding Photos from Saturday


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm here.. I'm working on Wedding Photos from Saturday



Hello, what have you been up to?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Where is everyone?



Waiting on you!   Duh!!   



Actually... if you go back a couple posts I kinda went over where everybody is right now.    Basically.... a good number of our troublemakers are either off partying,  or traveling,  or walking across indiana.....

Now that you are back though,   I'm sure we can find something to entertain us.


----------



## Anne_Aus

I am being thankful it is friday and surely my bank can't stuff me around on a weekend!! 
I feel like all I have done this week is deal with banks trying to transfer money and sort out payments... bring on 5pm... I really need that drink today


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Where is everyone?



Well right now I am in bed at POP going to be getting up and heading to HS. Hoping to meet up with Darcy today. We are having a great time. Lurking but not really posting due to only having iPhone. Can't wait to hear bout your trip! Happy Friday.


----------



## GaPaige

That is by far the best kind of Friday!!!    Have fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Well right now I am in bed at POP going to be getting up and heading to HS. Hoping to meet up with Darcy today. We are having a great time. Lurking but not really posting due to only having iPhone. Can't wait to hear bout your trip! Happy Friday.



We are up and at em.  Probably hit DHS about 10 a.m.  Can't imagine getting there any earlier. . .lol. 

Been having a blast so far.  Expect more of the same.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Well right now I am in bed at POP going to be getting up and heading to HS. Hoping to meet up with Darcy today. We are having a great time. Lurking but not really posting due to only having iPhone. Can't wait to hear bout your trip! Happy Friday.



   Why am I not surprised that the day you meet up with Darcy is the day you go to MGM??

Plan to spend a good amount of time at the Tune Inn.


----------



## ahoff

Sounds like the folks in WDW are having a good time.  Not much longer until Oct 1!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Tomorrow I am heading into Brooklyn for a car show under the beautiful BQE.  Then back out to Patchogue to the Blue Point Brewery for their 13th Anniversery party with Mickey Hart.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Sounds like the folks in WDW are having a good time.  Not much longer until Oct 1!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Tomorrow I am heading into Brooklyn for a car show under the beautiful BQE.  Then back out to Patchogue to the Blue Point Brewery for their 13th Anniversery party with Mickey Hart.



We still need to figure out when we are meeting up over that weekend.   I'm thinking maybe inside Mexico (it's A/C'd while waiting) around noonish on Sunday?      Think that'll work?


And I'm jealous. Everybody down in WDW now,   and even my brother is heading down there this weekend for the next week.  (if you guys want a pic so you can randomly harrass him,  let me know    ).


I think my jones'in for a Disney fix has gotten so bad it has something to do with my instantly thinking of the TTA going over the switch outside Space mountain when my truck did a "clank clank" over a bump in a parking lot at Walmart.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> I think my jones'in for a Disney fix has gotten so bad it has something to do with my instantly thinking of the TTA going over the switch outside Space mountain when my truck did a "clank clank" over a bump in a parking lot at Walmart.



Bad Walmart bad bad bad...

I just watch you tube vids of the parks for my disfix 

Recent favorite = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvEpmRt_T-s&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy the weekend everyone


----------



## NJDiva

hey kids!
sorry I've been MIA but as you may recall I had to travel to Michigan this week for a project. It has been the project from he**!!
between delayed flights, lack of sleep, evil customers and having an injury on site......yeah.......I need some Disney love right about now. 
so I'm stuck up here all weekend and I need to do something other than hang out in my room all weekend. I think I may take a drive to Lake Michigan, which I've never seen, definetly catch up on my sleep and probably get some paperwork done. I have my camera with me so I think I will channel our favorite pyrate and take some shots.

To our new friends, !!
I hope you have found a new home and new friends here that totally understand your obsession for the mouse (or the pyrate!)


----------



## taramoz

Hope everyone is having a good friday!!  I just am chilling with a beer and my ipod blasting (weekend to myself)...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey kids!
> sorry I've been MIA but as you may recall I had to travel to Michigan this week for a project. It has been the project from he**!!
> between delayed flights, lack of sleep, evil customers and having an injury on site......yeah.......I need some Disney love right about now.
> so I'm stuck up here all weekend and I need to do something other than hang out in my room all weekend. I think I may take a drive to Lake Michigan, which I've never seen, definetly catch up on my sleep and probably get some paperwork done. I have my camera with me so I think I will channel our favorite pyrate and take some shots.
> 
> To our new friends, !!
> I hope you have found a new home and new friends here that totally understand your obsession for the mouse (or the pyrate!)



  I kinda figured you were busy with that job.   Between your being away,  The  recovering from Kryptonite,  CTnurse being at Disney,  Darcy being entertaining everyone in Florida,   and Tara JUST getting back....  

....  Let's just say this place has been awfully quiet. 





taramoz said:


> Hope everyone is having a good friday!!  I just am chilling with a beer and my ipod blasting (weekend to myself)...



My Friday isn't going too bad.   I may make myself a drink later. 




Oh!   And to the group.....   It's about 6 weeks or so until the end of September/Early October trip.....  SOOOoooo...  I'm thinking I'll do a last call to see if anyone is interested in the 2nd bedroom at the resort while TDB and I are down there.   I'd hate to have it go to waste,   but I'm thinking if noone is interested I may just go ahead and downgrade to a 1bdrm unit and save some more points for a trip next year.    (In which case,  there would still be a pull-out couch available)

 Just let me know if you are interested and think you'll make it down.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I kinda figured you were busy with that job.   Between your being away,  The  recovering from Kryptonite,  CTnurse being at Disney,  Darcy being entertaining everyone in Florida,   and Tara JUST getting back....
> 
> ....  Let's just say this place has been awfully quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Friday isn't going too bad.   I may make myself a drink later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!   And to the group.....   It's about 6 weeks or so until the end of September/Early October trip.....  SOOOoooo...  I'm thinking I'll do a last call to see if anyone is interested in the 2nd bedroom at the resort while TDB and I are down there.   I'd hate to have it go to waste,   but I'm thinking if noone is interested I may just go ahead and downgrade to a 1bdrm unit and save some more points for a trip next year.    (In which case,  there would still be a pull-out couch available)
> 
> Just let me know if you are interested and think you'll make it down.




I'm still on the fence about it, I sooooooooooooo want to go down there but I'm tryin' to figure out my expenses for the rest of the quarter....yo know you wouldn't be stuck with me the whole time but you know we would have some fun!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Just let me know if you are interested and think you'll make it down.



I just cannot find good airfare since it'd be a b2b for me.  I went a little crazy this year on travel, don't have alot of resources left...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I'm still on the fence about it, I sooooooooooooo want to go down there but I'm tryin' to figure out my expenses for the rest of the quarter....yo know you wouldn't be stuck with me the whole time but you know we would have some fun!



   I don't think a lack of fun would be an option with you in a 100mile radius.  



taramoz said:


> I just cannot find good airfare since it'd be a b2b for me.  I went a little crazy this year on travel, don't have alot of resources left...



  Hmmmm...  what if you just extended your trip to include at least part of the week/weekend?   Rather than doing a b2b just make it a longer trip.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> :
> Hmmmm...  what if you just extended your trip to include at least part of the week/weekend?   Rather than doing a b2b just make it a longer trip.



Unfortunately I am coming on the 6th with DD7 and her BFF and they are taking off school already for this.  I am looking still to do something, I have vacation days available at work, but I am not hopeful, why can't SW Airlines run another killer special?

Where has TDB been?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I don't think a lack of fun would be an option with you in a 100mile radius.



awww....you only keep me around for entertainment purposes only!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Unfortunately I am coming on the 6th with DD7 and her BFF and they are taking off school already for this.  I am looking still to do something, I have vacation days available at work, but I am not hopeful, why can't SW Airlines run another killer special?
> 
> Where has TDB been?



TDB has become addicted to Doctor Who.  I can barely seem to pull her away from it long enough to chat lately.    Seriously,   don't you just hate it when you introduce someone to a guy friend of yours and then they end up spending all their free time together?    

Hmmmm...  WELL....   I'm tempted to tell you to see if they can take a few more days outa school and just bring them with you.

   Or....  maybe if you think they are old enough/mature enough,  fly unaccompanied to meet you in Orlando? 




NJDiva said:


> awww....you only keep me around for entertainment purposes only!



   I could probably say the same about you to me.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Dropping in to say hi to all 

Wanted to report that I spotted Dole Whip at the Indiana State Fair yesterday....I didn't try any, although my girls did have "pineapple ice cream" at another booth.  I've come to realize that I am apparently subjecting them to Disney for my sake, since my 8yo told me the State Fair was better than Disney 

And, I am running my very first 5K tomorrow.  I have to leave my house at 620am with my 3 kids so I can get there for registration at 7am.  My friend is also running, her hubby is going to watch their 4 kids (ages 2-9) and my 3 kids....I think he deserves some kind of award, lol.  

I will try to pop in occasionally but we are starting school here on the 29th, which sucked up most of my time last year and I have to add in teaching Kindy this year  And my DS is going to be a middle-schooler....I'm skeered!


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Dropping in to say hi to all
> 
> Wanted to report that I spotted Dole Whip at the Indiana State Fair yesterday....I didn't try any, although my girls did have "pineapple ice cream" at another booth.  I've come to realize that I am apparently subjecting them to Disney for my sake, since my 8yo told me the State Fair was better than Disney



LOL, I totally get this cuz my DD this year claime the rodeo carnival here is better then DW, I think she was just caught up in the moment, she didn't mean it


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Dropping in to say hi to all
> 
> Wanted to report that I spotted Dole Whip at the Indiana State Fair yesterday....I didn't try any, although my girls did have "pineapple ice cream" at another booth.  I've come to realize that I am apparently subjecting them to Disney for my sake, since my 8yo told me the State Fair was better than Disney
> 
> And, I am running my very first 5K tomorrow.  I have to leave my house at 620am with my 3 kids so I can get there for registration at 7am.  My friend is also running, her hubby is going to watch their 4 kids (ages 2-9) and my 3 kids....I think he deserves some kind of award, lol.
> 
> I will try to pop in occasionally but we are starting school here on the 29th, which sucked up most of my time last year and I have to add in teaching Kindy this year  And my DS is going to be a middle-schooler....I'm skeered!





taramoz said:


> LOL, I totally get this cuz my DD this year claime the rodeo carnival here is better then DW, I think she was just caught up in the moment, she didn't mean it




Ladies,  Just so you know,  It is never too early to send your kids to a shrink for some therapy.    Obviously they have a few screws loose if they think anything is better than Disney.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Unfortunately I am coming on the 6th with DD7 and her BFF and they are taking off school already for this.  I am looking still to do something, I have vacation days available at work, but I am not hopeful, why can't SW Airlines run another killer special?
> 
> Where has TDB been?



Hi!  Since it's been so quiet around here, I've been mostly lurking. 



DCTooTall said:


> TDB has become addicted to Doctor Who.  I can barely seem to pull her away from it long enough to chat lately.    Seriously,   don't you just hate it when you introduce someone to a guy friend of yours and then they end up spending all their free time together?



Is it that bad?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi!  Since it's been so quiet around here, I've been mostly lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that bad?




See!  She DOES live.   



Naaa... not that bad.  I guess I really can't compete with someone who can travel thru time and space in a sexy blue box.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> See!  She DOES live.
> 
> 
> 
> Naaa... not that bad.  I guess I really can't compete with someone who can travel thru time and space in a sexy blue box.



Nope. No competition. You are WAY better!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Nope. No competition. You are WAY better!



But you gotta admit... the sexy blue box is so much nicer and better pimped out than my ugly red truck.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> But you gotta admit... the sexy blue box is so much nicer and better pimped out than my ugly red truck.



The blue box is nice...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The blue box is nice...



Seriously!  And it even comes with a pool!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously!  And it even comes with a pool!



hmmm....don't think i've gotten to that episode...personally, i was kind of wondering where the bathroom was....


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hmmm....don't think i've gotten to that episode...personally, i was kind of wondering where the bathroom was....



Easy.  It's down the hall from the bedrooms.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Easy.  It's down the hall from the bedrooms.



what episode do they show that?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> what episode do they show that?



Now you are wanting to see the Doctor go to the bathroom?    Kinky.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Now you are wanting to see the Doctor go to the bathroom?    Kinky.



Noooooo...but you keep talking about how big the Tardis is and they never show it...


----------



## BGK

Non-sequitur time again.

Another dry Friday night, but at least it was a boozy week.  Saturday was a good gin soaking at Mizner's, followed by dinner at Victoria and Albert's (!!!).  Sunday was more gin at the Top of the World lounge followed by dinner at the Flying Fish.  All my regular haunts (well, not so much V&A, but...) in one weekend.

It's criminal how un-busy Top of the World is.  It really, really needs a good, grown-up crowd.  I'd love to see it open to all Vacation Club owners...21 and up only.  Good luck with that, right?

Wednesday was a right-bank Bordeaux wine dinner hosted by a really wine-generous sommelier friend of mine.  I was barely able to keep my balance after that one, even on four legs.  Better still, the owners of that place (which has an outstanding 575+ bottle mostly Italian cellar) are opening a Mexican/southwest place which will have 140 different kinds of Tequila.  As friends of the house, we get to go to the soft opening; free food in exchange for a critique.  Heh indeedy.

Finalizing my plans for a Food and Wine weekend 11/12 and 13 with 14 friends.  It will be a miracle if they all show up.  I need better friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Noooooo...but you keep talking about how big the Tardis is and they never show it...



So now you are mentioning how big it is,  and wanting to see it??    You dirty girl!  




BGK said:


> Non-sequitur time again.
> 
> Another dry Friday night, but at least it was a boozy week.  Saturday was a good gin soaking at Mizner's, followed by dinner at Victoria and Albert's (!!!).  Sunday was more gin at the Top of the World lounge followed by dinner at the Flying Fish.  All my regular haunts (well, not so much V&A, but...) in one weekend.
> 
> It's criminal how un-busy Top of the World is.  It really, really needs a good, grown-up crowd.  I'd love to see it open to all Vacation Club owners...21 and up only.  Good luck with that, right?
> 
> Wednesday was a right-bank Bordeaux wine dinner hosted by a really wine-generous sommelier friend of mine.  I was barely able to keep my balance after that one, even on four legs.  Better still, the owners of that place (which has an outstanding 575+ bottle mostly Italian cellar) are opening a Mexican/southwest place which will have 140 different kinds of Tequila.  As friends of the house, we get to go to the soft opening; free food in exchange for a critique.  Heh indeedy.
> 
> Finalizing my plans for a Food and Wine weekend 11/12 and 13 with 14 friends.  It will be a miracle if they all show up.  I need better friends.



  Wait?  you'd be able to critique the place after trying 140 different kinds of Tequila??   Impressive!

And there is actually a Dismeet being planned for 11/12.   Jump over to the Name your dates thread and you can join in.   I know TDB and I should be there.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Well it was 5pm here 3 hours ago    Can't wait for tomorrow's 5pm, then it means I will be halfway through another shift at work!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> But you gotta admit... the sexy blue box is so much nicer and better pimped out than my ugly red truck.



ok I am totally lost....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. So now you are mentioning how big it is,  and wanting to see it??    You dirty girl!
> 
> 2. And there is actually a Dismeet being planned for 11/12.   Jump over to the Name your dates thread and you can join in.   I know TDB and I should be there.



1. oh look! It's a FACEPALM!



2.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyFairytale said:


> Well it was 5pm here 3 hours ago    Can't wait for tomorrow's 5pm, then it means I will be halfway through another shift at work!



 Starting Monday I'll be thinking the same thing at 5pm. 



NJDiva said:


> ok I am totally lost....



  Sounds like we need to get you watching Doctor Who.  

   (I have a funny feeling you'd really enjoy Captain Jack though.)



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. oh look! It's a FACEPALM!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.




1.


----------



## BGK

DCTooTall said:


> Wait?  you'd be able to critique the place after trying 140 different kinds of Tequila??   Impressive!



No, we've already been told we're limited to two drinks.  Also, too, I do have the stainless steel liver, so I could probably put all 140 away.  Holding the glass without thumbs is the hardest part.



DCTooTall said:


> And there is actually a Dismeet being planned for 11/12.   Jump over to the Name your dates thread and you can join in.   I know TDB and I should be there.



Name your dates?


----------



## DCTooTall

BGK said:


> No, we've already been told we're limited to two drinks.  Also, too, I do have the stainless steel liver, so I could probably put all 140 away.  Holding the glass without thumbs is the hardest part.
> 
> 
> 
> Name your dates?



Who needs to hold it?   as long as you can get it into your system,  holding the glass is optional.    


and I'm gonna be down there actually all week.  11/5-11/13.   TDB is still figuring out her exact dates.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ladies,  Just so you know,  It is never too early to send your kids to a shrink for some therapy.    Obviously they have a few screws loose if they think anything is better than Disney.



I agree 100%  although I think kryptonite is wayyyyyyyyyyy better than Disney


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> But you gotta admit... the sexy blue box is so much nicer and better pimped out than my ugly red truck.



but the ugly red truck has you in it


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I agree 100%  although I think kryptonite is wayyyyyyyyyyy better than Disney



We already know you are crazy,   so that doesn't say much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Why am I not surprised that the day you meet up with Darcy is the day you go to MGM??
> 
> Plan to spend a good amount of time at the Tune Inn.



Well, first of all. . .it was Patty's birthday yesterday and we decided to do DHS for her birthday. . .go figure.  And the funny thing was we went on more rides yesterday at DHS than I have done in years. . .lol.  And of course, we did spend a fair amount of time in Tune Inn.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all. . .

Had a blast at Hollywood Studios yesterday.  Met up with ctnurse and her adorable son.  She is a whole lot of fun and totally fits in with all of us crazy DISpeeps (at least the ones I have met. . .). After Tune Inn, dismem98 and I went to Big River Grille for chicken nachos and a beer because we hadn't eaten yet and my guy needed a nap (I probably should have taken the hint and taken a nap too, but it was Patty's birthday and we were having fun).  After that we went to Kimonos for karaoke and sushi.  Because my guy is well known there at the Swan (he has worked there for a long time) we got some rather hefty pours on our drinks and paid a whole lot less for the tab than we would have had we just used our standard discount.  Of course, my guy is a generous tipper so the waitstaff made out well. . .lol.

Today is recovery day and I gotta do stuff around the house to get ready for the arrival of my son on Wednesday.  He will be here for most of the fall and winter so I am very excited to have him.  Cannot wait.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> We already know you are crazy,   so that doesn't say much.



Hey DC, when are we doing HHN?  I can't remember what night we decided and I gotta remind a certain someone to take the night off work.


----------



## TheBigE

Back in states, Indy to be exact  Heading west shortly.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, first of all. . .it was Patty's birthday yesterday and we decided to do DHS for her birthday. . .go figure.  And the funny thing was we went on more rides yesterday at DHS than I have done in years. . .lol.  And of course, we did spend a fair amount of time in Tune Inn.



 There are more rides than when I was down?     Ok... I guess we didn't ride Star Tours...since it was closed for refurb....  or the Backlot tour....   But I'm pretty sure we rode everything else there.




nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all. . .
> 
> Had a blast at Hollywood Studios yesterday.  Met up with ctnurse and her adorable son.  She is a whole lot of fun and totally fits in with all of us crazy DISpeeps (at least the ones I have met. . .). After Tune Inn, dismem98 and I went to Big River Grille for chicken nachos and a beer because we hadn't eaten yet and my guy needed a nap (I probably should have taken the hint and taken a nap too, but it was Patty's birthday and we were having fun).  After that we went to Kimonos for karaoke and sushi.  Because my guy is well known there at the Swan (he has worked there for a long time) we got some rather hefty pours on our drinks and paid a whole lot less for the tab than we would have had we just used our standard discount.  Of course, my guy is a generous tipper so the waitstaff made out well. . .lol.
> 
> Today is recovery day and I gotta do stuff around the house to get ready for the arrival of my son on Wednesday.  He will be here for most of the fall and winter so I am very excited to have him.  Cannot wait.



  Sounds like you had a blast.    Sadly,  It's not looking like I'm going to get to party as much as I had originally planned in October.   I just ended up buying a new car,  so $$ is going to be a bit tighter than I had planned.

(I'll link to some of the pictures later once I have them online.)




nurse.darcy said:


> Hey DC, when are we doing HHN?  I can't remember what night we decided and I gotta remind a certain someone to take the night off work.



Um....  I want to say September 29th.  The Thursday night.  Assuming I can swing it,  I'm going to get the HHN express since I've heard that some of the house lines can sometimes get up to about 2hrs long so the Express is VERY much worth the money.

Oh...  and if your certain someone doesn't have a Universal AP,   you can either buy them a HHN ticket with your AP at the AP rate,   or they can get the stay and scream ticket add on at Guest Relations if they have a regular universal ticket.

(I'm planning on hitting the stay and scream since it gives you about an hour head start on the houses before they open the front gates to those outside.)


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)

A 2005 Acura TL.


----------



## wdwgirl03

I'm jealous.  I just got a picture of the Magical Express bus from my sister.  She and my parents are there because she starts the CP Monday.  Wish I was there but atleast the weather in WI is better than it is in FL (no humidity here!).


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)
> 
> A 2005 Acura TL.



Very nice, congrats on the new car!  I like it


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Very nice, congrats on the new car!  I like it



Thanks!  

Getting a bit screwed on the loan,  but since I don't really have a lot of credit history I was kinda planning on that.

What really worries me though is that because of the loan issues,  I may run short on $$$ on my sept/oct trip.   i'm hoping I can finagle something.

Besides the whole "The truck is a POS that needs to go!" bit...  one of the other nice selling points for me is that it means I can drive up to CT for Thanksgiving instead of having to catch a flight.  That in turn means that I can actually work thanksgiving eve,  saving me the time off work.    So I'm hoping that the $$$ savings there (both flight,  and the time off which I'd be able to cash out later in the year)  will help me deal with the sting of this initial purchase.


----------



## BGK

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all. . .
> 
> Had a blast at Hollywood Studios yesterday.  Met up with ctnurse and her adorable son.  She is a whole lot of fun and totally fits in with all of us crazy DISpeeps (at least the ones I have met. . .). After Tune Inn, dismem98 and I went to Big River Grille for chicken nachos and a beer because we hadn't eaten yet and my guy needed a nap (I probably should have taken the hint and taken a nap too, but it was Patty's birthday and we were having fun).  After that we went to Kimonos for karaoke and sushi.  Because my guy is well known there at the Swan (he has worked there for a long time) we got some rather hefty pours on our drinks and paid a whole lot less for the tab than we would have had we just used our standard discount.  Of course, my guy is a generous tipper so the waitstaff made out well. . .lol.



Sniff...you're making me a little misty.  Or maybe I'm just more in the bag than I expected to be tonight. (+5)

I've heard some good word-of-mouth about the sushi at Kimono's.  What's your opinion?  My current favorite, to the point that I've stupidly driven six hours round-trip just to eat their yellowtail and toro, is Sushi Tomi on John Young near Sand Lake.  Have you ever been there?

Some of the rolls I shared with a friend there one time:


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)
> 
> A 2005 Acura TL.


Ok, now it will be even harder to follow you on the freeway!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)
> 
> A 2005 Acura TL.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Ok, now it will be even harder to follow you on the freeway!



  I'm not THAT hard to follow....when I'm not trying to intentionally lose a tail.  

  Seriously... I may drive faster than some,  but I keep my eyes behind me to make sure I don't lose the person following me.   You didn't seem to have TOO much trouble keeping up.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


>


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)
> 
> A 2005 Acura TL.



Nice car!  (but what happened to the GTI?)

Went to a cool car show yesterday, nothing newer than maybe mid 60's, most pre 50's.  Lots of rat rods and open pipes. A gear heads wet dream!  Will post a pic when I get them downloaded.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Nice car!  (but what happened to the GTI?)
> 
> Went to a cool car show yesterday, nothing newer than maybe mid 60's, most pre 50's.  Lots of rat rods and open pipes. A gear heads wet dream!  Will post a pic when I get them downloaded.



Well.... I wasn't really planning on buying a car this soon,    but ran across the TL and the numbers worked out. (sorta...long term,  i'm good.  Short term,  I'm figuring out how to work the down payment into my Disney trips budgets.. lol).

As for the GTI,    my two requirements were leather and a stick.  (Lol,  dealer when I first showed up.  "So what kinda cars you like?  Chevys?  Toyotas?" "I just want leather and a stick."  "Oh.  You are one of those."  )     They actually had this car on the lot,   so i figured GTI == New... can't get until after the new year.   TL == Used.  10k cheaper. Already taken the initial drive-off the lot value hit.  AND.... it would give me a car that I could make the drive to CT over the Thanksgiving holiday instead of having to deal with the hassle (and expense) of catching a flight.  That alone would save me some money,  AND would save me a day of time off work (that I can cash out later next year) since I can just leave after work instead of taking the whole day off to deal with pre-holiday airport chaos.

Hmmm....   plus,  this is a nice road trip car.  Might have to consider either driving to  Orlando next summer,  or taking the auto-train.  I have to admit,  I've always wanted to take the train....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> There are more rides than when I was down?     Ok... I guess we didn't ride Star Tours...since it was closed for refurb....  or the Backlot tour....   But I'm pretty sure we rode everything else there.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a blast.    Sadly,  It's not looking like I'm going to get to party as much as I had originally planned in October.   I just ended up buying a new car,  so $$ is going to be a bit tighter than I had planned.
> 
> (I'll link to some of the pictures later once I have them online.)
> 
> 
> Um....  I want to say September 29th.  The Thursday night.  Assuming I can swing it,  I'm going to get the HHN express since I've heard that some of the house lines can sometimes get up to about 2hrs long so the Express is VERY much worth the money.
> 
> Oh...  and if your certain someone doesn't have a Universal AP,   you can either buy them a HHN ticket with your AP at the AP rate,   or they can get the stay and scream ticket add on at Guest Relations if they have a regular universal ticket.
> 
> (I'm planning on hitting the stay and scream since it gives you about an hour head start on the houses before they open the front gates to those outside.)



Okay. . .

1. Exactly, we rode backlot tour and star tours as well as the rest of the stuff.  It was a good day.

2.  I am kinda partied out at this point.  Its ridiculously crazy that I don't want to even see a drink for a while.  Friday was fun but I am so done.  

3.  He will have an AP by then (probably the one I purchased) and get the free pass, so we will pay for the upgrade as well and the stay and scream sounds good.  My son will be here also and will also want to go so there is another ticket. . .I am going to have to up my budget for parks. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

BGK said:


> Sniff...you're making me a little misty.  Or maybe I'm just more in the bag than I expected to be tonight. (+5)
> 
> I've heard some good word-of-mouth about the sushi at Kimono's.  What's your opinion?  My current favorite, to the point that I've stupidly driven six hours round-trip just to eat their yellowtail and toro, is Sushi Tomi on John Young near Sand Lake.  Have you ever been there?
> 
> Some of the rolls I shared with a friend there one time:



Haven't been to Sushi Tomi yet but heard it was very good.  That plate looks awesome.  Kimono's is really good but a bit overpriced.  We did have a great time.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Sorry for the large images.     Here are pics of the new car I just picked up.  (well...technically... used.)
> 
> A 2005 Acura TL.



nice car....but you realize that you now have to do all the driving to FL in Feb because I can't drive stick 
I can keep you awake because I do have the gift of gab 

so since I had the weekend off, I thought I would do some sight-seeing...except it rained so I had a new plan....SHOPPING!
I ended up in this town called West Branch and while shopping at the scrapbook store I ended up talking to the owner Michele and long story short, she took me to my very first county fair! I got to pet all kinds of livestock, ate an elephant ear overall, compared to my week, had an awesome time and met a new friend.
so now I'm off to find someplace to do laundry but I'll be spending the day in my hotel getting some paperwork done when I return.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TheBigE said:


> Back in states, Indy to be exact  Heading west shortly.



Where out west are you headed? I'm living in Vegas so if you happen to be out here definitely let me know!



ahoff said:


> Went to a cool car show yesterday, nothing newer than maybe mid 60's, most pre 50's.  Lots of rat rods and open pipes. A gear heads wet dream!  Will post a pic when I get them downloaded.



mmm....open pipes.....



nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  I am kinda partied out at this point.  Its ridiculously crazy that I don't want to even see a drink for a while.  Friday was fun but I am so done.



*cough*bullsh!t*cough*


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> "I just want leather and a stick."  "Oh.  You are one of those."  )


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay. . .
> 
> 1. Exactly, we rode backlot tour and star tours as well as the rest of the stuff.  It was a good day.
> 
> 2.  I am kinda partied out at this point.  Its ridiculously crazy that I don't want to even see a drink for a while.  Friday was fun but I am so done.
> 
> 3.  He will have an AP by then (probably the one I purchased) and get the free pass, so we will pay for the upgrade as well and the stay and scream sounds good.  My son will be here also and will also want to go so there is another ticket. . .I am going to have to up my budget for parks. . .lol.



1.  Is the backlot tour even worth doing anymore since they removed most of the backlot and don't even have a functioning studio anymore?    (I admit... i haven't done it since the late 90s)

2.  Gotta agree with Blue....   *cough**********cough*

3.  Just don't overdo yourself in Finnegans during the stay and scream.  Need to have plenty of room for the blood bag shots.  

Oh!  and it looks like there are a few other DIS'ers showing up that night as well based off the "when are you going to HHN?" thread over in the universal forum.   We may be able to join up with some other fun folk while waiting in the Stay and Scream holding pen.



NJDiva said:


> nice car....but you realize that you now have to do all the driving to FL in Feb because I can't drive stick
> I can keep you awake because I do have the gift of gab



  I think I can manage.   The car is a blast to drive,   and the sound system is great!  (definately better than the truck,   which you could barely hear out of the 2 dash speakers when the engine was running.    )   And as for sticks,    it's actually pretty simple.  This car has enough torque to be forgiving.  I MIGHT even say it could be a decent vehicle to learn on.  (I have a feeling I'll be giving lessons to someone else.    )




CoasterAddict said:


>



  You know... when you put it that way,    it does sound kinda dirty,   doesn't it?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> You know... when you put it that way,    it does sound kinda dirty,   doesn't it?



Double Entendres R Us...

Yeah, like you didn't phrase it that way on purpose.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

CoasterAddict said:


> Double Entendres R Us...
> 
> Yeah, like you didn't phrase it that way on purpose.



Where's the like button when you need one?


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Double Entendres R Us...
> 
> Yeah, like you didn't phrase it that way on purpose.



honestly...  no,  I didn't.  When looking for a car,  those were the 2 options I wanted to make sure I had.  Outside of that,  I was pretty open.  (of course,  it's a VERY difficult combination to find.   you either get a stick in barebones stripped down cars,   or you get them in higher/mid level luxury sports vehicles.)


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> gotta agree with Blue....   *cough**********cough*
> 
> me too...partied out??? is there such a thing
> I think I can manage.   The car is a blast to drive,   and the sound system is great!  (definately better than the truck,   which you could barely hear out of the 2 dash speakers when the engine was running.    )   And as for sticks,    it's actually pretty simple.  This car has enough torque to be forgiving.  I MIGHT even say it could be a decent vehicle to learn on.  (I have a feeling I'll be giving lessons to someone else.    )



you can't teach 2 people?? can't you handle more than one princess...or a princess and a diva??


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you can't teach 2 people?? can't you handle more than one princess...or a princess and a diva??



I might be able too.  I just need to make sure that the Princess would be willing to make an exception to her exclusive rights for a Diva.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I might be able too.  I just need to make sure that the Princess would be willing to make an exception to her exclusive rights for a Diva.



Sure!  This is a right I don't mind sharing.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Gee, is everyone still away, or is the DIS broken?


----------



## taramoz

CoasterAddict said:


> Gee, is everyone still away, or is the DIS broken?



I agree, I have been back since wednesday, but it's been quite, think alot are still traveling!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Gee, is everyone still away, or is the DIS broken?







taramoz said:


> I agree, I have been back since wednesday, but it's been quite, think alot are still traveling!




Several people are....    TDB is still glued to Doctor Who on her free time...  and it was a weekend which traditionally can be slower.


On the bright side (maybe)....  I'm back to working days starting today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning!  How are you all today? Pretty quiet here. All the kids are back in school.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning!  How are you all today? Pretty quiet here. All the kids are back in school.



I'm not too bad.   started back working days today,   so kinda still on the fence about how I feel about that.

beyond that....   still kinda "early" for me.... so i'm still in the process of adjusting from my "got to the office and check my email" stage to my "being semi-productive" stage.


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> mmm....open pipes.....




Open and almost non-existant, in some cases.











A pretty cool show, stretched for about three blocks under the BQE


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Open and almost non-existant, in some cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty cool show, stretched for about three blocks under the BQE



*drools*


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Several people are....    TDB is still glued to Doctor Who on her free time...  and it was a weekend which traditionally can be slower.
> 
> 
> On the bright side (maybe)....  I'm back to working days starting today.



Well, sadly dismem98 has decided to leave tomorrow and get out early before Irene hits here. I may be put on code orange alert as early as Wednesday, which means that if the storm is still on the same path, I am required to stay in the hospital (i.e. move in basically) starting Thursday. Just EXACTLY what I want to do the first full day my son is here. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning!  How are you all today? Pretty quiet here. All the kids are back in school.



Yep, Ainsley started last Wednesday!



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, sadly dismem98 has decided to leave tomorrow and get out early before Irene hits here. I may be put on code orange alert as early as Wednesday, which means that if the storm is still on the same path, I am required to stay in the hospital (i.e. move in basically) starting Thursday. Just EXACTLY what I want to do the first full day my son is here. . .lol.



I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, sadly dismem98 has decided to leave tomorrow and get out early before Irene hits here. I may be put on code orange alert as early as Wednesday, which means that if the storm is still on the same path, I am required to stay in the hospital (i.e. move in basically) starting Thursday. Just EXACTLY what I want to do the first full day my son is here. . .lol.



Take Care, Darcy!


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh that was fun.

  My whole building started shaking a little while ago and we had to evacuate.   If we felt the quake all the way up here in York, PA,   I'm curious to know how it was closer to the epicenter.


----------



## Greenepona

My DBF works in Baltimore MD and they were evacuated... the quake was a 5.9


----------



## DCTooTall

Greenepona said:


> My DBF works in Baltimore MD and they were evacuated... the quake was a 5.9



I'm not surprised they were evacuated.  We evacuated our building too,  and we are about a 1hr north of Balitmore.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Evacuations for a 5.9?! seriously? ya'll are paranoid. I've slept through bigger than that in Cali. haha


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Evacuations for a 5.9?! seriously? ya'll are paranoid. I've slept through bigger than that in Cali. haha



Well it's not like we are used to earthquakes out here.  all we knew was that the building was shaking, and that wasn't normal.



We only stayed outside though for about 10min.  Once we were outside and realized it was an earthquake in VA,   we figured it was safe to come back inside.     At first we didn't know if there was an explosion someplace or something.    (there have been a few big plant explosions in the area over the years.... and I'm kinda smack dab in the middle of Three Mile island and Peach bottom nuclear reactors....)


----------



## DCTooTall




----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Evacuations for a 5.9?! seriously? ya'll are paranoid. I've slept through bigger than that in Cali. haha



i kinda think buildings in Cali are also built with the expectation of earthquakes, not so much here in PA


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh that was fun.
> 
> My whole building started shaking a little while ago and we had to evacuate.   If we felt the quake all the way up here in York, PA,   I'm curious to know how it was closer to the epicenter.



you've seen my office, our chandeliers were swinging, the clock in our reception area stopped at 1:52


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Greetings from the East Coast Capital of "rock & roll," Northern Virginia. 

It was an interesting ride, albeit a brief one.


----------



## DCTooTall

Maybe it just took us an earthquake to jar loose whatever has caused this thread to get stuck for the past couple weeks.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> you've seen my office, our chandeliers were swinging, the clock in our reception area stopped at 1:52





DisneydaveCT said:


> Greetings from the East Coast Capital of "rock & roll," Northern Virginia.
> 
> It was an interesting ride, albeit a brief one.



I'm glad you guys are ok. I was in a minor earthquake once and it was pretty freaky...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm glad you guys are ok. I was in a minor earthquake once and it was pretty freaky...




You aren't getting rid of me that easily.


----------



## NJDiva

hello my little dole whips!
ok so I'm STILL in Michigan, not by choice by the way. the project that I'm on is "wreckin' my nerves!"  if my customer wasn't so difficult I would be fine, I was also told (very diplomatically by the way) that I should ease up on the Jersey attitude......SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? so they want me to basically change my entire personality for one project....like that's gonna happen.
So I have had "homework" every night since I've been here and tonight is the first time I had my night to myself so I wanted to come hang out for a while before I got some real sleep....
oh and by the way I have to stay here ONE MORE WEEK!!! I won't go home until NEXT Friday not this Friday...shoot me now!

please tell me something fun and cool...

Auggie, love the car show shots, where under the BQE was it?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hello my little dole whips!
> ok so I'm STILL in Michigan, not by choice by the way. the project that I'm on is "wreckin' my nerves!"  if my customer wasn't so difficult I would be fine, I was also told (very diplomatically by the way) that I should ease up on the Jersey attitude......SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? so they want me to basically change my entire personality for one project....like that's gonna happen.
> So I have had "homework" every night since I've been here and tonight is the first time I had my night to myself so I wanted to come hang out for a while before I got some real sleep....
> oh and by the way I have to stay here ONE MORE WEEK!!! I won't go home until NEXT Friday not this Friday...shoot me now!
> 
> please tell me something fun and cool...
> 
> Auggie, love the car show shots, where under the BQE was it?




Sorry to hear the trip is so crap.

Ok... Fun and Cool...

Um... We had an earthquake today.  That was kinda interesting.

uh....   I'm a little over a Month until my Disney trip.  That's gonna be VERY fun and cool.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hello my little dole whips!
> ok so I'm STILL in Michigan, not by choice by the way. the project that I'm on is "wreckin' my nerves!"  if my customer wasn't so difficult I would be fine, I was also told (very diplomatically by the way) that I should ease up on the Jersey attitude......SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? so they want me to basically change my entire personality for one project....like that's gonna happen.
> So I have had "homework" every night since I've been here and tonight is the first time I had my night to myself so I wanted to come hang out for a while before I got some real sleep....
> oh and by the way I have to stay here ONE MORE WEEK!!! I won't go home until NEXT Friday not this Friday...shoot me now!
> 
> please tell me something fun and cool...
> 
> Auggie, love the car show shots, where under the BQE was it?



I'll tell ya something cool.. I had a fantastic weekend with Miss K, even though you didn't want me to.

oh..and "WORK THE TIMESHARE"


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll tell ya something cool.. I had a fantastic weekend with Miss K, even though you didn't want me to.
> 
> oh..and "WORK THE TIMESHARE"



I didn't say I didn't want you to have a bad time, I just wanted you to watch your heart that's all. glad you had a good time.

and I've been so busy with work I haven't even talked to him about it since our last conversation. he knows I want it, it's just a matter of pushing the issue.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry to hear the trip is so crap.
> 
> Ok... Fun and Cool...
> 
> Um... We had an earthquake today.  That was kinda interesting.
> 
> uh....   I'm a little over a Month until my Disney trip.  That's gonna be VERY fun and cool.



my bff and mom called me about it, mom said it lasted about 15 seconds

yeah I know, your trip will be so cool I actually looked at flying in on Oct. 1 after my concert. I could be there for the evening celebrations and hang for a couple of days afterward. again I need to look at finances but the idea sounds awesome


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I didn't say I didn't want you to have a bad time, I just wanted you to watch your heart that's all. glad you had a good time.
> 
> and I've been so busy with work I haven't even talked to him about it since our last conversation. he knows I want it, it's just a matter of pushing the issue.



your words..=  





> as long as it has nothing to do with kryptonite, have a great time.


   LOl

so far things are great, if that ends, i will be able to walk away this time, knowing I gave her my best


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll tell ya something cool.. I had a fantastic weekend with Miss K, even though you didn't want me to.
> 
> oh..and "WORK THE TIMESHARE"





NJDiva said:


> I didn't say I didn't want you to have a bad time, I just wanted you to watch your heart that's all. glad you had a good time.
> 
> and I've been so busy with work I haven't even talked to him about it since our last conversation. he knows I want it, it's just a matter of pushing the issue.



  Why am I suddenly curious to know what you two are talking about?   



NJDiva said:


> my bff and mom called me about it, mom said it lasted about 15 seconds
> 
> yeah I know, your trip will be so cool I actually looked at flying in on Oct. 1 after my concert. I could be there for the evening celebrations and hang for a couple of days afterward. again I need to look at finances but the idea sounds awesome



 TDB doesn't leave until the 3rd (monday),   so I don't see why you couldn't join us for some fun and debauchery Saturday night,  and then during F&W on the 2nd (and possibly 3rd).


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why am I suddenly curious to know what you two are talking about?
> 
> .



NOT your timeshare, relax, you are safe


----------



## ssuriano

I've been a little MIA do to riding and drinking.  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> NOT your timeshare, relax, you are safe



I figured it wasn't....   doesn't mean I'm not still curious.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow....  i can't believe this hasn't been said yet....  



HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## ToddRN

I'd say happy hump day, but its my Friday!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ToddRN said:


> I'd say happy hump day, but its my Friday!!!!



If you are lucky,   everyday can be a hump day!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I figured it wasn't....   doesn't mean I'm not still curious.



ok here's the short version...
one of my really hot friends has a timeshare at Bonnet Creek, he NEVER uses it. I've been working on a lot of things for him and he "promised" me dinner which will never happen because we are never in the same place long enough to have dinner. so I said in return for all of my hard work for him I wanted his timeshare in April of next year. so the pyrate is just reminding me of the task at hand....getting the timeshare.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Wow....  i can't believe this hasn't been said yet....
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!



yeah that's not gonna happen....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok here's the short version...
> one of my really hot friends has a timeshare at Bonnet Creek, he NEVER uses it. I've been working on a lot of things for him and he "promised" me dinner which will never happen because we are never in the same place long enough to have dinner. so I said in return for all of my hard work for him I wanted his timeshare in April of next year. so the pyrate is just reminding me of the task at hand....getting the timeshare.



Ah!  See!  Even more reason for you to come down and join us in October...  You can experience the place before convincing him to give you the use of his.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> yeah that's not gonna happen....




 If it makes you feel any better,   you aren't the only one.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all!  On my drive home today a raindrop or 2 fell on my windshield.  That is the most I have seen in awhile.  How is everyone these days, busy, I know!  I am back at work and swamped with stuff, but enjoying my beer!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> If it makes you feel any better,   you aren't the only one.



not really but thanks for trying....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> yeah that's not gonna happen....



not happening here either, but I did have a visit from Miss K today.. I'm sure the one secretary in my office will be interrogating me tomorrow..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> not happening here either, but I did have a visit from Miss K today.. I'm sure the one secretary in my office will be interrogating me tomorrow..



If I weren't so exhausted, I'd interrogate you too....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> If I weren't so exhausted, I'd interrogate you too....



LOL..good luck..I'm not talking


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL..good luck..I'm not talking



You are a ,  and we have a well we can dunk you in.    


True...  it hasn't worked in 40+yrs in the POTC ride,   but I'm sure it'll work eventually.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Wow....  i can't believe this hasn't been said yet....
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!



Thank you! 




taramoz said:


> Hello all!  On my drive home today a raindrop or 2 fell on my windshield.  That is the most I have seen in awhile.  How is everyone these days, busy, I know!  I am back at work and swamped with stuff, but enjoying my beer!



We have a storm warning right now. It's a miracle! I'm watching the radar to see if we actually get any rain.  That's right, my prime time viewing tonight is the weather channel...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We have a storm warning right now. It's a miracle! I'm watching the radar to see if we actually get any rain.  That's right, my prime time viewing tonight is the weather channel...



It got dark and windy here in the Heights about an hour ago, still no rain, but my friend Rick got rain out in Conroe earlier, so it does exist near us.  Here's hoping!  I hear thunder...


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> hello my little dole whips!
> ok so I'm STILL in Michigan, not by choice by the way.
> 
> Auggie, love the car show shots, where under the BQE was it?



So, where in Michigan are you?  I had a work trip there a few years ago to visit a vendor, actually two visits. I was up in Cadillac, about an hour drive south of Traverse City. (1st trip) Or about 2 1/2 from Detroit (2nd trip)

The car show started at the corner of Union  at the BQE.  I biked over from Woodside, then went over the Williamsburg Bridge, got a beer and burger at Bill's on 9th and 13th, and then went to Penn.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We have a storm warning right now. It's a miracle! I'm watching the radar to see if we actually get any rain.  That's right, my prime time viewing tonight is the weather channel...



I guess we have one also, saying the hurricane is going to reach us on Sunday.  I suspect I might be busy next week , taking some days off from my real job to help a friend who has a tree company.


----------



## ssuriano

It needs to be the weekend! I've got tons of fun planned and two days of work to go.  

Hope everyone's hump day went well!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> It got dark and windy here in the Heights about an hour ago, still no rain, but my friend Rick got rain out in Conroe earlier, so it does exist near us.  Here's hoping!  I hear thunder...



  So did you get the rain up in north Houston?  



ssuriano said:


> It needs to be the weekend! I've got tons of fun planned and two days of work to go.
> 
> Hope everyone's hump day went well!



My Hump day was kinda hump-less.

Here's hoping Thirsty Thursday goes much better!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So did you get the rain up in north Houston?



I think North Houston got rain last night, I am more Central and it totally missed me until very early this morning.  Today is my assigned day to water my yard, I will still water, the rain didn't do the trick!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I think North Houston got rain last night, I am more Central and it totally missed me until very early this morning.  Today is my assigned day to water my yard, I will still water, the rain didn't do the trick!





So it's Thirsty Thursday for your yard as well as you!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So it's Thirsty Thursday for your yard as well as you!



  That is so true!!!


----------



## ssuriano

Is it bad that I don't get off until noon tomorrow and I've already made my beer selection for the afternoon by the pool?


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> Is it bad that I don't get off until noon tomorrow and I've already made my beer selection for the afternoon by the pool?



Not at all, it's very smart.


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> So, where in Michigan are you?  I had a work trip there a few years ago to visit a vendor, actually two visits. I was up in Cadillac, about an hour drive south of Traverse City. (1st trip) Or about 2 1/2 from Detroit (2nd trip)
> 
> The car show started at the corner of Union  at the BQE.  I biked over from Woodside, then went over the Williamsburg Bridge, got a beer and burger at Bill's on 9th and 13th, and then went to Penn.





I'm in Midland, MI which is about 2 hrs north of Detroit and 2 hrs from Traverse City. I'm actually heading to Travese City this weekend since I'm stuck here.

I used to have an office in Brooklyn off of Meeker so I have a pretty good idea where it was.


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> Is it bad that I don't get off until noon tomorrow and I've already made my beer selection for the afternoon by the pool?



Nope.  How else do you know what you need to grab on the way home?  



taramoz said:


> Not at all, it's very smart.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I think North Houston got rain last night, I am more Central and it totally missed me until very early this morning.  Today is my assigned day to water my yard, I will still water, the rain didn't do the trick!



We had a downpour this morning for about an hour. Someone told me we got an inch and a half.


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> Not at all, it's very smart.





DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  How else do you know what you need to grab on the way home?



You guys are the best!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We had a downpour this morning for about an hour. Someone told me we got an inch and a half.



   Now the enchanted rose can be properly watered!   



ssuriano said:


> You guys are the best!




Of course we are!   It wouldn't be Thirsty Thursday if we didn't appreciate planning or enjoying a tasty beverage.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Now the enchanted rose can be properly watered!



Wait...does an enchanted rose need to be watered with enchanted water?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So did you get the rain up in north Houston?
> 
> 
> 
> My Hump day was kinda hump-less.
> 
> Here's hoping Thirsty Thursday goes much better!



this has aalways confused me,, if the goal or hope for hump day is to get humped..

then wouldn't the goal for thirsty thursday be to get thirsty..

shouldn't it be more like quench your thirst thursday, so the goal is to drink


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> this has aalways confused me,, if the goal or hope for hump day is to get humped..
> 
> then wouldn't the goal for thirsty thursday be to get thirsty..
> 
> shouldn't it be more like quench your thirst thursday, so the goal is to drink



It took me a minute, but now I agree with your confusion...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait...does an enchanted rose need to be watered with enchanted water?



I always assumed that it's being enchanted meant it would thrive regardless, if it was give love of course...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait...does an enchanted rose need to be watered with enchanted water?



I dunno.      Guess I need to run by and ask Cogsworth or Lumiere in a month how they cared for the flower.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> this has aalways confused me,, if the goal or hope for hump day is to get humped..
> 
> then wouldn't the goal for thirsty thursday be to get thirsty..
> 
> shouldn't it be more like quench your thirst thursday, so the goal is to drink



 Hmmmm.... 

    Don't ask me.   I wasn't the one who coined the term,  or even its traditional place in the SSC.   I just figured bringing it back to the forefront might help get things going in here again.  

Besides...  like we really need an excuse to drink?  



taramoz said:


> It took me a minute, but now I agree with your confusion...





taramoz said:


> I always assumed that it's being enchanted meant it would thrive regardless, if it was give love of course...



  Hmmmmm...  That could be it.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So, being the romantic I am, I decided on Wednesday about 1pm, while on my lunch break, that I was going to drive down to the Grand Canyon and surprise the g/f with some flowers. The trip started off pretty crappy as traffic was HORRIBLE on the surface streets(as usual for 5pm on a weekday in Vegas). I got out of work at about 5:05 and it took me until 5:45 to go about a mile and a half up the street due to the numerous accidents and construction I didn't know about since I usually take the freeways. Well I finally got the flowers and some food/drinks for the trip up and I got on the freeway about 6:30pm. It was really smooth sailing surprisingly up until my car starts to feel sluggish as I'm going up a hill about 45 minutes from St. George, Ut near a town called Hurricane. I down shifted assuming the car was bogging because it was in 5th gear going up a hill(it's only a 4 cyl) Well that didn't solve it and then i recognize the feel of a flat tire so I start cursing and trying to find somewhere to pull off. About a mile up I pull off the road and go to change the tire and there's not tire iron!!!

At this point I'm beyond livid. I tried flagging people down for a good 10 minutes(keep in mind I'm in the middle of the desert at 9pm) before a guy stopped and wound up not having a tire iron in his work truck. He went on his way and I thought to use my phone to google a tow company nearby. Called them and they said it'd be 30-45 minutes but they only took a credit card over the phone or cash. Well I didn't have $60 in cash so I gave him my card. 

Just as I hang up I see a cop turn his lights on and turn around and stop. He gets out of the car, runs my plate and license, asks me all kinds of questions(what i'm doing out that late, where I'm going, any drugs/weapons, etc) Finally he offers to help search my car for my "tire iron" although I told him I looked everywhere and it just wasn't there. He went back to his car to see if his would work and of course it was too big. 

After talking with him for a bit the tow truck FINALLY shows up like 45 minutes after I called him. He tried the 4-way lug wrench and they were all too big. He luckily had a socket set in his car and had the right size socket! He finally got the spare tire on and I was on my way(111 miles from the canyon only able to go 40mph because of the donut). Needless to say my surprise was ruined. I was supposed to get there at 11 and it was now 10:30. 

I wasn't gonna get there before 2am at my current speed so I decided to blow my whole cover story and call her and tell her what happened, while leaving the fact I had flowers out. She was so surprised and speechless it was great! I just wish I could've seen her face. She said she'd meet me in a town about 40 miles from where I was in about 2 hours after she got off work and pick me up. 

I got to the town in the middle of nowhere and nothing is open since it's after midnight by now and my phone was almost dead. I texted her and told her I'd be waiting at this service station for her.  She showed up about an hour and a half later and was really happy to see me as I was to see her. 

I told her to pull up next to my car and close her eyes. She did and I pulled the flowers out of my car and told her to open her eyes. Again, she was speechless and had a huge smile on her face! The look on her face was well worth all the trouble I'd been through so far. 

This morning I called the service station where I'd parked my car to see if they had my tire size in stock. They didn't and couldn't get it until Tuesday but they said there's a couple tire shops in the next town I could try. Well out of the 3 shops the last place I called had one in stock. Brittney drove me back into town, I got my car took it to the station and they put the new tire on. After all was said and done 1 tire cost me $100! So a grand total of $160 with everything. The trip that was only supposed to cost me $40 in gas wound up costing me over $200 by the time all was said and done. 

The lesson I learned from all of this? I need to buy a full size spare, lug wrench, and enroll in AAA! Oh, and never try to do something like that last minute, it'll just blow up in my face(sometimes literally ).


----------



## POTCAddict

Hey! I just found out I'm moving to Tampa in about 3 weeks!! I was supposed to go in January but my boss called last night and said she wanted to move it up. I'm going on the big family vacay in one week and between all that and the hurricane this weekend I'm a hot mess! The very upside of all of this is I will be around for food and wine. Hope you crazy kids are doing all right, I haven't been able to keep up with you lately- but really, who can???


----------



## CoasterAddict

Single digits... woo hoo.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> So, being the romantic I am, I decided on Wednesday about 1pm, while on my lunch break, that I was going to drive down to the Grand Canyon and surprise the g/f with some flowers. The trip started off pretty crappy as traffic was HORRIBLE on the surface streets(as usual for 5pm on a weekday in Vegas). I got out of work at about 5:05 and it took me until 5:45 to go about a mile and a half up the street due to the numerous accidents and construction I didn't know about since I usually take the freeways. Well I finally got the flowers and some food/drinks for the trip up and I got on the freeway about 6:30pm. It was really smooth sailing surprisingly up until my car starts to feel sluggish as I'm going up a hill about 45 minutes from St. George, Ut near a town called Hurricane. I down shifted assuming the car was bogging because it was in 5th gear going up a hill(it's only a 4 cyl) Well that didn't solve it and then i recognize the feel of a flat tire so I start cursing and trying to find somewhere to pull off. About a mile up I pull off the road and go to change the tire and there's not tire iron!!!
> 
> Snipping the plot to a John Hughes movie
> 
> The lesson I learned from all of this? I need to buy a full size spare, lug wrench, and enroll in AAA! Oh, and never try to do something like that last minute, it'll just blow up in my face(sometimes literally ).



 Oh the trials and tribulations of being a romantic. It's funny how no matter what kinda headaches we go thru,  somehow it always ends of worth it.  

  Beware though,  Apparently they begin to expect things after you've shown what you are capable of doing.   



POTCAddict said:


> Hey! I just found out I'm moving to Tampa in about 3 weeks!! I was supposed to go in January but my boss called last night and said she wanted to move it up. I'm going on the big family vacay in one week and between all that and the hurricane this weekend I'm a hot mess! The very upside of all of this is I will be around for food and wine. Hope you crazy kids are doing all right, I haven't been able to keep up with you lately- but really, who can???



 Congrats!  

  You do realize this means you will need to come up and meet up with some of us when we are down at Disney.

Hmmm...  If you are also a fan of the scary,  You should also join Darcy and I at HHN on 9/29 at Universal.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Single digits... woo hoo.



  Just had to rub it in.       I'm still about a month out.


----------



## CoasterAddict

bluedevilinaz said:


> The lesson I learned from all of this? I need to buy a full size spare, lug wrench, and enroll in AAA! Oh, and never try to do something like that last minute, it'll just blow up in my face(sometimes literally ).


Wow. It has really been a horrible summer for car problems. You're number 5 or 6 of my friends to have car-related hassels.  Glad it turned out OK


----------



## POTCAddict

Thanks all! I am excited about the single digits! And I do plan on meeting up with you folks when I can


----------



## CoasterAddict

POTCAddict said:


> Thanks all! I am excited about the single digits! And I do plan on meeting up with you folks when I can


So when will you be there? I'm there Sat 9/3-Tues 9/6. Drinks maybe? Or ice cream?


----------



## POTCAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> So when will you be there? I'm there Sat 9/3-Tues 9/6. Drinks maybe? Or ice cream?



I like to drink and have ice cream at the same time!! Well,beer and ice cream is delicious I've never tried anything else. I can't this trip cause I'm with the whole fam but please let me know next time you go and I would love to meet up!


----------



## DCTooTall

for our 's....  I was looking over at one of the food porn threads,  and I saw this cake.  Somehow I couldn't help but think I needed to share it with our pirate crew.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35722674&postcount=180


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> for our 's....  I was looking over at one of the food porn threads,  and I saw this cake.  Somehow I couldn't help but think I needed to share it with our pirate crew.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35722674&postcount=180



That is a cool cake!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Oh the trials and tribulations of being a romantic. It's funny how no matter what kinda headaches we go thru,  somehow it always ends of worth it.
> 
> Beware though,  Apparently they begin to expect things after you've shown what you are capable of doing.



Yeah, it definitely was worth it.

Hahaha believe me, I know. 



CoasterAddict said:


> Wow. It has really been a horrible summer for car problems. You're number 5 or 6 of my friends to have car-related hassels.  Glad it turned out OK



Me too. It could've been a lot worse. It could've blown when I was doing 80+ on the freeway instead of 45-50 on the side road.



DCTooTall said:


> for our 's....  I was looking over at one of the food porn threads,  and I saw this cake.  Somehow I couldn't help but think I needed to share it with our pirate crew.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35722674&postcount=180




That looks awesome!


----------



## NJDiva

hey my pixie dust pals-
so once again I am stranded in Michigan, our project is moving slower than the lines at MK. I'm stuck here for one more week and all of my co-workers have left me alone for the weekend. so I have to find something to do to entertain me for the next 48 hrs. I have some work to do but there's no way I'm spending my weekend in my hotel room doing work. so I think I'm heading to Lake Michigan, may as well see if I can channel the pyrate and take some shots around the area since I didn't get to do it last weekend.
so you will probably see me the board this weekend, I need some disney love right about now...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> hey my pixie dust pals-
> so once again I am stranded in Michigan, our project is moving slower than the lines at MK. I'm stuck here for one more week and all of my co-workers have left me alone for the weekend. so I have to find something to do to entertain me for the next 48 hrs. I have some work to do but there's no way I'm spending my weekend in my hotel room doing work. so I think I'm heading to Lake Michigan, may as well see if I can channel the pyrate and take some shots around the area since I didn't get to do it last weekend.
> so you will probably see me the board this weekend, I need some disney love right about now...



That sucks  Sorry to hear you're stuck out there. Look at it this way though, you're missing all this crap with the hurricane and that earthquake.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey my pixie dust pals-
> so once again I am stranded in Michigan, our project is moving slower than the lines at MK. I'm stuck here for one more week and all of my co-workers have left me alone for the weekend. so I have to find something to do to entertain me for the next 48 hrs. I have some work to do but there's no way I'm spending my weekend in my hotel room doing work. so I think I'm heading to Lake Michigan, may as well see if I can channel the pyrate and take some shots around the area since I didn't get to do it last weekend.
> so you will probably see me the board this weekend, I need some disney love right about now...



make sure you share some pics


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> That sucks  Sorry to hear you're stuck out there. Look at it this way though, you're missing all this crap with the hurricane and that earthquake.



I would much rather be home in the hurricane than be on the project from he**!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I would much rather be home in the hurricane than be on the project from he**!


Touche'!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> That is a cool cake!



There are some truly amazing cakes in that thread.  There was another pirate cake that was even more impressive.



NJDiva said:


> hey my pixie dust pals-
> so once again I am stranded in Michigan, our project is moving slower than the lines at MK. I'm stuck here for one more week and all of my co-workers have left me alone for the weekend. so I have to find something to do to entertain me for the next 48 hrs. I have some work to do but there's no way I'm spending my weekend in my hotel room doing work. so I think I'm heading to Lake Michigan, may as well see if I can channel the pyrate and take some shots around the area since I didn't get to do it last weekend.
> so you will probably see me the board this weekend, I need some disney love right about now...



Would DIS'er love suffice?


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys!  We made it back last evening around midnight. We had a great time.We met Darcy and Patty which was a blast.  Both of those ladies are awesome!  I have a busy weekend ahead.  Not only do I have to unpack, but I have to deal with Irene.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Stay safe to all that are in the path of Irene!


----------



## NJDiva

NJDiva said:


> I would much rather be home in the hurricane than be on the project from he**!





DCTooTall said:


> There are some truly amazing cakes in that thread.  There was another pirate cake that was even more impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Would DIS'er love suffice?



of course it will!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> of course it will!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys!  We made it back last evening around midnight. We had a great time.We met Darcy and Patty which was a blast.  Both of those ladies are awesome!  I have a busy weekend ahead.  Not only do I have to unpack, but I have to deal with Irene.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Stay safe to all that are in the path of Irene!



Glad you made it back safely.   Hopefully Irene won't cause you too much trouble. 



NJDiva said:


> of course it will!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> of course it will!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys!  We made it back last evening around midnight. We had a great time.We met Darcy and Patty which was a blast.  Both of those ladies are awesome!  I have a busy weekend ahead.  Not only do I have to unpack, but I have to deal with Irene.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Stay safe to all that are in the path of Irene!



Welcome back! I'm crossing my fingers that Irene is kind to you all.


----------



## Wedway1971

Just wanted to say hello.  I'm new to the boards, and sheltering Irene as I type.  Looking forward to making new friends on here.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wedway1971 said:


> Just wanted to say hello.  I'm new to the boards, and sheltering Irene as I type.  Looking forward to making new friends on here.



 to the group!  We are a pretty friendly bunch and you should have a lot of fun here.....assuming people stop being busy "in real life" and return to the fun that is the SSC!  



Just go ahead and pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Wedway1971 said:


> Just wanted to say hello.  I'm new to the boards, and sheltering Irene as I type.  Looking forward to making new friends on here.



 to the boards!


----------



## DisTito69

its party time cuz its 5 o clock somewhere lol


----------



## taramoz

I just got home from going roller skating.  I haven't done that since I was a kid, was too much fun!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I just got home from going roller skating.  I haven't done that since I was a kid, was too much fun!



too much fun..???

is that possible ?/

that's like too much money..or to much Disney.. too much Pyrate...or  too much RUM...

no such thing...


----------



## ahoff

Well, happy Saturday night!  Waiting for the hurricane to hit, they are saying now it will be here tomorrow morning. Just some light rain now.  I guess the thing I am most worried about is having a tree fall on the house. Mywhole neighborhood is heavily wooded.  Hope all of you on the east coast will get thru this.  How did Darcy make out?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I just got home from going roller skating.  I haven't done that since I was a kid, was too much fun!



 I refuse to go roller skating.  Wheels on your feet just isn't natural. 

(ok...  i may be biased since i broke my wrist as a kid at a roller rink)



ahoff said:


> Well, happy Saturday night!  Waiting for the hurricane to hit, they are saying now it will be here tomorrow morning. Just some light rain now.  I guess the thing I am most worried about is having a tree fall on the house. Mywhole neighborhood is heavily wooded.  Hope all of you on the east coast will get thru this.  How did Darcy make out?



I think Darcy avoided it.   Irene started heading north so i don't think central Florida was that impacted.


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Well, happy Saturday night!  Waiting for the hurricane to hit, they are saying now it will be here tomorrow morning. Just some light rain now.  I guess the thing I am most worried about is having a tree fall on the house. Mywhole neighborhood is heavily wooded.  Hope all of you on the east coast will get thru this.  How did Darcy make out?




Augie and everyone else up there be safe and hopefully just rain.  Still no rain and 100+ days.  It's ok cus it beats the cold.

Disney was a blast as usual.  Darcy and I had way too much fun.  Met her new beau and it was great to see them together. Ctnurse and her son were so awesome to meet and hang with for awhile.  I did cut my stay a little short but after 2 weeks felt it was time to get home.  I have 2 more weeks off of work well sort of...only admin work when I want.

I hope to see some of you later at the end of Sept early Oct.  Going to come in just for the weekend.


----------



## MICKEY88

just got back from walmart, had to stock up on diet coke.. now I'm fully stocked with RUM and diet coke..bring on the storm..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, my son got here Wednesday night and Irene passed us by, preferring those in the northeast to us here in the southeast.  Hope you all are surviving up north.  My son and I have been doing major catch up and been out playing and having fun.  Thought I would check in and say hey!.  If you are here in town over Labor Day weekend and want to meet up, drop me a PM.  I know there are a few of you.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Good Morning!  All is well in my small part of the world, but I have heard from some friends further north that Irene is tougher on them than she was on my neighborhood.  Good luck to all still waiting for Irene to pass by later today.


----------



## NJDiva

morning all-
so I spent my day shopping yesterday (yeah no big surprise there) today I'm doing laundry  and heading to Dow Gardens and later catch up on some paperwork. my parents are weathering the storm (no pun intended) and when I talked to them this morning they said that my room has some standing water in it....which really sucks. the house we rented is on a hill, and my room happens to be below grade so everytime it rains water leaches up from the ground and into my room. normally it's just squishy when you walk but now there are actual puddles in my room! the landlord is suppose to be there tomorrow to assess the situation and hopefully will fix his floor before fall, we tend to get a lot of rain in September and October.
Again, would rather be dealing with the rain and wind than be here dealing with micro-managing customers.
so of course my bffs are siding with DC and TDB about going down to FL for the 40th anniversary especially since this has been a sucky 3 weeks. trust me when I tell you I've been online checking flights and passholder prices for that time so I am seriously considering it. again, it comes down to finance. between this last minute trip and having to deal with the rebuilding of the house I'm trying to be financially responsible (don't tell my mom that!). it may be something as simple as I don't stay the entire week but I really do want to go to MNSSHP & F&W only because it's probably one of my favorite times to be down there (ok EVERYTIME is my favorite time...) so don't count me out just yet, you may very well get a text from me saying I'm in the airport picking up luggage on my way to MK!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> morning all-
> so I spent my day shopping yesterday (yeah no big surprise there) today I'm doing laundry  and heading to Dow Gardens and later catch up on some paperwork. my parents are weathering the storm (no pun intended) and when I talked to them this morning they said that my room has some standing water in it....which really sucks. the house we rented is on a hill, and my room happens to be below grade so everytime it rains water leaches up from the ground and into my room. normally it's just squishy when you walk but now there are actual puddles in my room! the landlord is suppose to be there tomorrow to assess the situation and hopefully will fix his floor before fall, we tend to get a lot of rain in September and October.
> Again, would rather be dealing with the rain and wind than be here dealing with micro-managing customers.
> so of course my bffs are siding with DC and TDB about going down to FL for the 40th anniversary especially since this has been a sucky 3 weeks. trust me when I tell you I've been online checking flights and passholder prices for that time so I am seriously considering it. again, it comes down to finance. between this last minute trip and having to deal with the rebuilding of the house I'm trying to be financially responsible (don't tell my mom that!). it may be something as simple as I don't stay the entire week but I really do want to go to MNSSHP & F&W only because it's probably one of my favorite times to be down there (ok EVERYTIME is my favorite time...) so don't count me out just yet, you may very well get a text from me saying I'm in the airport picking up luggage on my way to MK!



Sorry to hear about the flooding.


But as for the sept/oct trip,   the 2nd bedroom is still open,  and it has 2 beds just like a hotel room.   If you can manage between sept 27th-oct4th,  you don't need to worry about paying for a hotel room as you are welcome to stay at the resort.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry to hear about the flooding.
> 
> 
> But as for the sept/oct trip,   the 2nd bedroom is still open,  and it has 2 beds just like a hotel room.   If you can manage between sept 27th-oct4th,  you don't need to worry about paying for a hotel room as you are welcome to stay at the resort.



eh, I can deal with the flood thing, that's why we have landlords. and if they ever want to sell the house, they are seriously going to have to fix the problem. my parents are fine...hey it can't be any worse than loosing an entire house!
it's funny you say that about the room, I was planning on flying down after my concert on the first so I would be there in the afternoon for the 40th anniversary and the original thought was to stay all week but I didn't want to pay a huge amount of money for the resort and the dining plan. so if I did stay with you the only thing that would be affected is my dining plan....hmmmm.....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> eh, I can deal with the flood thing, that's why we have landlords. and if they ever want to sell the house, they are seriously going to have to fix the problem. my parents are fine...hey it can't be any worse than loosing an entire house!
> it's funny you say that about the room, I was planning on flying down after my concert on the first so I would be there in the afternoon for the 40th anniversary and the original thought was to stay all week but I didn't want to pay a huge amount of money for the resort and the dining plan. so if I did stay with you the only thing that would be affected is my dining plan....hmmmm.....



And there is a kitchen,  so you could always eat breakfast in the room before heading out (cheaper than disney).  

And seriously...  F&W is going on.  do you REALLY need the dining plan?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> And there is a kitchen,  so you could always eat breakfast in the room before heading out (cheaper than disney).
> 
> And seriously...  F&W is going on.  do you REALLY need the dining plan?



Ok good point on the dining plan....


----------



## ssuriano

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was filled with bikes and beer.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ssuriano said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was filled with bikes and beer.



Mine was filled with hurricanes--the weather kind and the potable kind. The latter was better. Actually Irene had only minor effects. About half my neighbors lost power--their fridges were kept running by extension cords from the houses *with* power. Cable went out, so no internet except through our 3G devices. Lots of board games. Could have been worse!


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was filled with bikes and beer.



  MORE BEER!!





CoasterAddict said:


> Mine was filled with hurricanes--the weather kind and the potable kind. The latter was better. Actually Irene had only minor effects. About half my neighbors lost power--their fridges were kept running by extension cords from the houses *with* power. Cable went out, so no internet except through our 3G devices. Lots of board games. Could have been worse!




  I hope everyone survived the hurricane.     So far it looks like the biggest damage around here from it is it blew away the summer.

Last night got down to about 55 degrees,  and they are saying it'll be hitting 52 tonight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> MORE BEER!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



I know!  That song is SOooooo  Whistle-able.


----------



## ahoff

ssuriano said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was filled with bikes and beer.



Cool, both are among my favorite things!

Beautiful day out today, would never believe yesterday was a hurricane.  Though by the time it reached here it had been downgraded.  Not many trees down, nor damage.  Folks closer to the water had some flooding issues.  Lots of leaves and twigs everywhere.  I guess it could have been worse, and glad it is over.

Hope everyone fared as well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> And there is a kitchen,  so you could always eat breakfast in the room before heading out (cheaper than disney).
> 
> And seriously...  F&W is going on.  do you REALLY need the dining plan?



Okay, I am quoting DC but the message is for Diva. . .Girl, I never use the dining plan and I eat well. DC's condo is close to everything.  Use AP discounts that are available at some places and eat breakfast in the room.   He always has a car and I do too.  I am off on the 29th for HHN and off for the weekend. I am totally playing that weekend. Brandon will be here so I am happily parading him around for everyone to enjoy (Brandon is a lot of fun.  Just ask dismem98). And besides, he drives and isn't old enough to drink.  All good stuff in my book. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am quoting DC but the message is for Diva. . .Girl, I never use the dining plan and I eat well. DC's condo is close to everything.  Use AP discounts that are available at some places and eat breakfast in the room.   He always has a car and I do too.  I am off on the 29th for HHN and off for the weekend. I am totally playing that weekend. Brandon will be here so I am happily parading him around for everyone to enjoy (Brandon is a lot of fun.  Just ask dismem98). And besides, he drives and isn't old enough to drink.  All good stuff in my book. . .lol.



And don't forget Darcy... Oct 1st is WDW's 40th Birthday.... and I'm starting to hear some chatter that special events/entertainment/presentations/SOMETHING is actually being planned for the MK that day.  


But Diva....  the fact is,  You had better get your *** down to Florida that weekend.

(oh....  and the resort also has a shuttle to the Disney Parks,   so even if for some unknown reason you don't want to ride with us drivers,  You still have a way to the parks.)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> And don't forget Darcy... Oct 1st is WDW's 40th Birthday.... and I'm starting to hear some chatter that special events/entertainment/presentations/SOMETHING is actually being planned for the MK that day.
> 
> 
> But Diva....  the fact is,  You had better get your *** down to Florida that weekend.
> 
> (oh....  and the resort also has a shuttle to the Disney Parks,   so even if for some unknown reason you don't want to ride with us drivers,  You still have a way to the parks.)



Well see, there you go.  I love impromtu special events. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am quoting DC but the message is for Diva. . .Girl, I never use the dining plan and I eat well. DC's condo is close to everything.  Use AP discounts that are available at some places and eat breakfast in the room.   He always has a car and I do too.  I am off on the 29th for HHN and off for the weekend. I am totally playing that weekend. Brandon will be here so I am happily parading him around for everyone to enjoy (Brandon is a lot of fun.  Just ask dismem98). And besides, he drives and isn't old enough to drink.  All good stuff in my book. . .lol.



Yes, that is definetly good stuff!  I need a sober driver...

Diva, I think for food and wine you don't want the dining plan anyway!  I wish I could come...


----------



## MICKEY88

ssuriano said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was filled with bikes and beer.



mine was filled with Wedding photos and Rum.LOL


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am quoting DC but the message is for Diva. . .Girl, I never use the dining plan and I eat well. DC's condo is close to everything.  Use AP discounts that are available at some places and eat breakfast in the room.   He always has a car and I do too.  I am off on the 29th for HHN and off for the weekend. I am totally playing that weekend. Brandon will be here so I am happily parading him around for everyone to enjoy (Brandon is a lot of fun.  Just ask dismem98). And besides, he drives and isn't old enough to drink.  All good stuff in my book. . .lol.





DCTooTall said:


> And don't forget Darcy... Oct 1st is WDW's 40th Birthday.... and I'm starting to hear some chatter that special events/entertainment/presentations/SOMETHING is actually being planned for the MK that day.
> 
> 
> But Diva....  the fact is,  You had better get your *** down to Florida that weekend.
> 
> (oh....  and the resort also has a shuttle to the Disney Parks,   so even if for some unknown reason you don't want to ride with us drivers,  You still have a way to the parks.)





taramoz said:


> Yes, that is definetly good stuff!  I need a sober driver...
> 
> Diva, I think for food and wine you don't want the dining plan anyway!  I wish I could come...





wow you guys are selling this hard!  my bff was on my case about it yesterday so I am looking at flights this weekend when I get home from Michigan....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> wow you guys are selling this hard!  my bff was on my case about it yesterday so I am looking at flights this weekend when I get home from Michigan....


----------



## ssuriano

CoasterAddict said:


> Mine was filled with hurricanes--the weather kind and the potable kind. The latter was better. Actually Irene had only minor effects. About half my neighbors lost power--their fridges were kept running by extension cords from the houses *with* power. Cable went out, so no internet except through our 3G devices. Lots of board games. Could have been worse!



Glad you stayed safe!



DCTooTall said:


> MORE BEER!!



I've got a bomber of Stone IPA sitting next to me right now.  Nothing like and ice cold beer after a long and punishing ride on my bike.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> wow you guys are selling this hard!  my bff was on my case about it yesterday so I am looking at flights this weekend when I get home from Michigan....



I love it when others step up to the plate and pitch in to get people here.


----------



## ahoff

ssuriano said:


> I've got a bomber of Stone IPA sitting next to me right now.  Nothing like and ice cold beer after a long and punishing ride on my bike.



You would love the Harpoon Brewery to Brewery ride, 150 miles from their brewery in Boston to their brewery in Vermont, one day, followed by a nice barbeque and a bus ride back.  I have done it three times so far, looking forward to next year!


----------



## ssuriano

ahoff said:


> You would love the Harpoon Brewery to Brewery ride, 150 miles from their brewery in Boston to their brewery in Vermont, one day, followed by a nice barbeque and a bus ride back.  I have done it three times so far, looking forward to next year!



Sounds amazing!


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> Glad you stayed safe!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bomber of Stone IPA sitting next to me right now.  Nothing like and ice cold beer after a long and punishing ride on my bike.



You may have said before, but I was away for a couple weeks on a cruise, what kind of bike?  And good for you with the beer!


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys
Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



Kinda sounds like you need to go back to Florida.  

Sorry to hear things are so aggravating up there.  Hopefully they'll get the power back soon.  The sad thing is when a storm like this blows thru,  they can never say how long it'll take to get services restored to everyone.   bright side if you aren't seeing any lines down near you,  that it's likely to be a simple large break somewhere else on the circuit that once restored will return things to normal.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



Hello, sorry to hear about your power and water, but good to hear from you!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



 I feel your pain! We went for a week without power after Ike. Blech! I hope they are able to fix things soon. 

I'm doing ok.  Watching the America's Got Talent semi-finals.


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> You may have said before, but I was away for a couple weeks on a cruise, what kind of bike?  And good for you with the beer!



Yes, bikes and brews!  There was another ride here, called the Ride to Montauk.  it was 143 miles from Penn Station in Manhatten out to Montauk.  And Blue Point Brewery was waiting with their tap trailer!



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



A friend out on eastern LI has been without power since Sunday also.  But she does have water, it is just not hot, so showering is a little tough.  Hope your power comes on soon!  Unfortunately I hear there is another one on the way....

On a positive note, ME came in the mail today!  Down to one month and a day.


----------



## DCTooTall

I hope everyone had or is having a good Hump Day!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I hope everyone had or is having a good Hump Day!



I'm holding out for the weekend..


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> You may have said before, but I was away for a couple weeks on a cruise, what kind of bike?  And good for you with the beer!



I ride a Trek road bike, it's a few years old but it gets the job done.  It's the "off season", so I'm not racing or training too hard but still riding.



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



Sorry to hear about your power, but glad you are safe!


----------



## JMR859

Hi Everyone, just thought I'd say "hello" from Massachusetts.. It's been about a year since my last trip to WDW, and I miss it very much! My next (unplanned) trip will be my first solo, and I'm a little nervous about being there alone..I recently came across the "solo traveler" boards on Dis Boards, and like the idea a lot!! Take care
                                                                             John


----------



## DCTooTall

JMR859 said:


> Hi Everyone, just thought I'd say "hello" from Massachusetts.. It's been about a year since my last trip to WDW, and I miss it very much! My next (unplanned) trip will be my first solo, and I'm a little nervous about being there alone..I recently came across the "solo traveler" boards on Dis Boards, and like the idea a lot!! Take care
> John



 to the group John!   Feel free to pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump right into the fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone. . .spent the day with my son and my guy at a VERY EMPTY Seaworld park.  Rode Manta, Kraken, Journey to Atlantis and Wild Artic while there, saw a couple aquariums and the sea lion show.  Fun stuff.  Now at home on the puter for a bit and enjoying a Shock Top raspberry wheat. . .yum.  Hope you all are having a terrific day.



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys
> Just checking in...I haven't had power since 7am Sunday morning.  And power company can't provide any idea when power is coming back.  I have heard anything up to two weeks.  The bad thing not only no power but no water.  I am starting to get just a little cranky. I know things could be worse  but..... So how is everyone doing?



Wow, I hope everything works out soon.  I would be more than a bit cranky. . .lol.



ahoff said:


> On a positive note, ME came in the mail today!  Down to one month and a day.



ME in the mail is always a good thing.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm holding out for the weekend..



Glad to see that things are going well.



JMR859 said:


> Hi Everyone, just thought I'd say "hello" from Massachusetts.. It's been about a year since my last trip to WDW, and I miss it very much! My next (unplanned) trip will be my first solo, and I'm a little nervous about being there alone..I recently came across the "solo traveler" boards on Dis Boards, and like the idea a lot!! Take care
> John



Welcome to the SSC John.  Have a ball. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm holding out for the weekend..



Yep, me too. At which point I'll be in my happy place. Let's hope that tropical disturbance moving into the Gulf doesn't make a beeline for WDW.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Any other teachers out there?  Tomorrow's my first day-can't believe summer is over and tonight is a school night.   But I'm kind of excited to get back.


----------



## DCTooTall

Page 240!!    Let's see if we can FINALLY get this thread up to the thread limit so we can start our new thread already!   




wdwgirl03 said:


> Any other teachers out there?  Tomorrow's my first day-can't believe summer is over and tonight is a school night.   But I'm kind of excited to get back.



I think we have a few around here someplace.

   Will our teachers,  Please stand up?



Thank you.   You may be seated.






Oh!  and Darcy...  They are taking RSVP's for Passholder nights at HHN now that they've announced details about the houses and scarezones!        Sadly....   the only Passholder night while i'm down there is the day TDB arrives,   so I have more important things to do with my evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly....   the only Passholder night while i'm down there is the day TDB arrives,   so I have more important things to do with my evening.



really...?? more important things to do.. never would have guessedLOL


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> I ride a Trek road bike, it's a few years old but it gets the job done.  It's the "off season", so I'm not racing or training too hard but still riding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your power, but glad you are safe!



That's cool, I ride a LaMonde, it's a bit old too and I am thinking of upgrading this year.  I ride the BP MS150 each year.  Never done one of the beer rides but I would love to!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwgirl03 said:


> Any other teachers out there?  Tomorrow's my first day-can't believe summer is over and tonight is a school night.   But I'm kind of excited to get back.



  We started school on the 22nd so we're almost two weeks into it and looking forward to Labor Day. 



DCTooTall said:


> Page 240!!    Let's see if we can FINALLY get this thread up to the thread limit so we can start our new thread already!
> 
> I think we have a few around here someplace.
> 
> Will our teachers,  Please stand up?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.   You may be seated.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  and Darcy...  They are taking RSVP's for Passholder nights at HHN now that they've announced details about the houses and scarezones!        Sadly....   the only Passholder night while i'm down there is the day TDB arrives,   so I have more important things to do with my evening.



Thanks for picking me up at the airport!   




MICKEY88 said:


> really...?? more important things to do.. never would have guessedLOL


----------



## ssuriano

JMR859 said:


> Hi Everyone, just thought I'd say "hello" from Massachusetts.. It's been about a year since my last trip to WDW, and I miss it very much! My next (unplanned) trip will be my first solo, and I'm a little nervous about being there alone..I recently came across the "solo traveler" boards on Dis Boards, and like the idea a lot!! Take care
> John







taramoz said:


> That's cool, I ride a LaMonde, it's a bit old too and I am thinking of upgrading this year.  I ride the BP MS150 each year.  Never done one of the beer rides but I would love to!



Very cool!  I'm not so much in to the longer rides like MS150, I do a lot of crits and shorter road races.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll tell ya something cool.. I had a fantastic weekend with Miss K, even though you didn't want me to.
> 
> oh..and "WORK THE TIMESHARE"



ok, so I talked to my kryptonite last night and yes I did one more thing to boost his career...bailed him out really. and again he's tells me he's going to take me out for dinner. I again tell him that all I want is his time share......he says....YOU CAN HAVE IT!
so next year I get to stay at Bonnet Creek for 4 days with my buds all on him.
So Pyrate.....I did what I was suppose to do


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, so I talked to my kryptonite last night and yes I did one more thing to boost his career...bailed him out really. and again he's tells me he's going to take me out for dinner. I again tell him that all I want is his time share......he says....YOU CAN HAVE IT!
> so next year I get to stay at Bonnet Creek for 4 days with my buds all on him.
> So Pyrate.....I did what I was suppose to do



Awesome !!!   

just don't let him back out of the deal...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> ok, so I talked to my kryptonite last night and yes I did one more thing to boost his career...bailed him out really. and again he's tells me he's going to take me out for dinner. I again tell him that all I want is his time share......he says....YOU CAN HAVE IT!
> so next year I get to stay at Bonnet Creek for 4 days with my buds all on him.
> So Pyrate.....I did what I was suppose to do



Woohoo!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> really...?? more important things to do.. never would have guessedLOL



 Yup... Flight arrives at 9,  and since we are offsite,   no ME to get her to the resort.    Someone has got to be the coach driver for the 's chariot!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for picking me up at the airport!



  My pleasure! 



NJDiva said:


> ok, so I talked to my kryptonite last night and yes I did one more thing to boost his career...bailed him out really. and again he's tells me he's going to take me out for dinner. I again tell him that all I want is his time share......he says....YOU CAN HAVE IT!
> so next year I get to stay at Bonnet Creek for 4 days with my buds all on him.
> So Pyrate.....I did what I was suppose to do




 


So does that mean the next bail out you get a week?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I have a phone interview for a job in Tucson today between 10am and 3pm local time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview for a job in Tucson today between 10am and 3pm local time! Fingers crossed!





Good luck!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Good luck!



Thanks bud! I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview for a job in Tucson today between 10am and 3pm local time! Fingers crossed!



Good Luck


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> So does that mean the next bail out you get a week?




well.... when I talked to him the other night about the timeshare he was willing to give me dinner and a massage...I'm shallow, I'll take that too, but I probably could get the entire week if I wanted. and of course I told him I was no longer waiting for him to decide what he wanted so I think he will be on his best behavior now


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well.... when I talked to him the other night about the timeshare he was willing to give me dinner and a massage...I'm shallow, I'll take that too, but I probably could get the entire week if I wanted. and of course I told him I was no longer waiting for him to decide what he wanted so I think he will be on his best behavior now



Best behavior?!

  Oh I'm sorry.   That's never any fun.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Best behavior?!
> 
> Oh I'm sorry.   That's never any fun.



actually, that just means he's gonna do whatever it takes to make me happy..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview for a job in Tucson today between 10am and 3pm local time! Fingers crossed!



Good luck!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> actually, that just means he's gonna do whatever it takes to make me happy..



Ah.   Well that's good then.  






Sooooo... Blue...  Think it's after 3pm now your time.   How'd the interview go?


----------



## ahoff

ssuriano said:


> I ride a Trek road bike, it's a few years old but it gets the job done.  It's the "off season", so I'm not racing or training too hard but still riding.





taramoz said:


> That's cool, I ride a LaMonde, it's a bit old too and I am thinking of upgrading this year.  I ride the BP MS150 each year.  Never done one of the beer rides but I would love to!



Nice bikes, I have a Cannondale road bike and a Specialized mtb.  Both several years old, but still get the job done!




bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview for a job in Tucson today between 10am and 3pm local time! Fingers crossed!



Good luck with the interview!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> Good Luck





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good luck!





ahoff said:


> Good luck with the interview!



Thanks guys!



DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo... Blue...  Think it's after 3pm now your time.   How'd the interview go?



It went fairly well but we'll see. I'll know tomorrow whether I completely blew it or got the job! It's a significant pay increase from where I am now so fingers crossed I get it!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> It went fairly well but we'll see. I'll know tomorrow whether I completely blew it or got the job! It's a significant pay increase from where I am now so fingers crossed I get it!



how could you blow it!? you are way too cool of a guy for them not to hire you!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> how could you blow it!? you are way too cool of a guy for them not to hire you!



Answering something wrong would be the only thing I can think of. We'll see I guess.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DC thanks for info.  I let Guy know that the 29th is nearly unimportant now unless we meet at Disney somewhere.  We will pick the perfect night for HHN since you will not be there.  

If you two want to meet up for an evening meal, let me know.  We are available.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Answering something wrong would be the only thing I can think of. We'll see I guess.



I am sure you did fine.  I applied for an RN job at US/IOA today.   Totally new for me. . .loll..


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DC thanks for info.  I let Guy know that the 29th is nearly unimportant now unless we meet at Disney somewhere.  We will pick the perfect night for HHN since you will not be there.
> 
> If you two want to meet up for an evening meal, let me know.  We are available.



Um....  


I'll be at HHN on the 29th.    The Passholder Nights i was refering to though are happening on  the 23rd, 24th,   30th (TDB's Arrival night) and Oct 1st (Have wishes Dessert Party planned).    That's why I said I couldn't make it to the passholder night.

I'm still planning to attend HHN on the 29th.  I'm actually really looking forward to it now that they've announced the houses for this year.


----------



## DummbGiRL

Oh to be in your late 20s and single and love Disney World.


----------



## DCTooTall

DummbGiRL said:


> Oh to be in your late 20s and single and love Disney World.



 to the group!   Glad to have you join us!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure you did fine.  I applied for an RN job at US/IOA today.   Totally new for me. . .loll..



I hope so. Cool best of luck!


----------



## ssuriano

ahoff said:


> Nice bikes, I have a Cannondale road bike and a Specialized mtb.  Both several years old, but still get the job done!



Very cool!




bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> It went fairly well but we'll see. I'll know tomorrow whether I completely blew it or got the job! It's a significant pay increase from where I am now so fingers crossed I get it!



Good luck! I know I'm a little late to the party but I still wanted to say it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Um....
> 
> 
> I'll be at HHN on the 29th.    The Passholder Nights i was refering to though are happening on  the 23rd, 24th,   30th (TDB's Arrival night) and Oct 1st (Have wishes Dessert Party planned).    That's why I said I couldn't make it to the passholder night.
> 
> I'm still planning to attend HHN on the 29th.  I'm actually really looking forward to it now that they've announced the houses for this year.



Stop messing with my brain.  I can't take it.  I just want to go one night.  Not every passholder night.  With the free ticket we can go any night.  We (meaning me, my guy and my son) will be there on the 29th.  If you want to hang with us, then be there. . .lol. (dang that sounds absolutely horrid. . .lol)


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop messing with my brain.  I can't take it.  I just want to go one night.  Not every passholder night.  With the free ticket we can go any night.  We (meaning me, my guy and my son) will be there on the 29th.  If you want to hang with us, then be there. . .lol. (dang that sounds absolutely horrid. . .lol)





   I'll be there the 29th.   It's what prompted my trip in the first place.  

And who knows...  you may enjoy it and want to go back.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Labor Day Weekend!!!!  Does anybody have special plans?

And it's my birthday tomorrow...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Labor Day Weekend!!!!  Does anybody have special plans?
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow...



My plans consist solely of going to a wedding on Sunday for a co-worker.  Beyond that... not much. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  

And...  MORE BEER!  



And now for something completely different....


  Saw an event on Facebook for a contest for a 2night stay in a Disney Deluxe or a 4 night stay in a Moderate...     So of course,  I had to check it out.  

Basically... a new site is trying to grow it's membership and is having a drawing when they reach 500 members (or Oct 1st).  The Site's name?  DizDiva.com

  I didn't even realize our Diva had a website!


----------



## mickeyworld

I'm Judy, been off the boards for quite a while but need some disney back in  my life so Hey there!  I met Darcy and Augie and others over a year ago in a May meet.  Would love to reconnect.... I know I'll be down in January but hope to be there sooner.\Have a great Labor Day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'll be there the 29th.   It's what prompted my trip in the first place.
> 
> And who knows...  you may enjoy it and want to go back.



I am absolutely certain I will enjoy it and so will the rest of my entourage. And yes, I will want to go back. . . Good that you will be there.  I thought from your message that you had decided not to go cause it wasn't a passholder night. . .lol. I even rearranged my schedule at work to accommodate. I also made my guy rearrange his schedule at work as well. . .lol. Brandon is a given cause he is my son here on vacation for a couple months and except for the fact that he has applied to work at US/IOA during HHN and Disney during F&W, I am pretty sure he will be there unless he has to work.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Labor Day Weekend!!!!  Does anybody have special plans?
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow...



Happy Birthday Louisa. . .have fun.



DCTooTall said:


> My plans consist solely of going to a wedding on Sunday for a co-worker.  Beyond that... not much.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> And...  MORE BEER!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something completely different....
> 
> 
> Saw an event on Facebook for a contest for a 2night stay in a Disney Deluxe or a 4 night stay in a Moderate...     So of course,  I had to check it out.
> 
> Basically... a new site is trying to grow it's membership and is having a drawing when they reach 500 members (or Oct 1st).  The Site's name?  DizDiva.com
> 
> I didn't even realize our Diva had a website!



I am going to check it out.  Ya know I have to.



mickeyworld said:


> I'm Judy, been off the boards for quite a while but need some disney back in  my life so Hey there!  I met Darcy and Augie and others over a year ago in a May meet.  Would love to reconnect.... I know I'll be down in January but hope to be there sooner.\Have a great Labor Day!



Judy girl.  How are you?  Missed you.  Glad to see you here.  When you headed this way.  Since I live here now I just am always available.


----------



## DCTooTall

mickeyworld said:


> I'm Judy, been off the boards for quite a while but need some disney back in  my life so Hey there!  I met Darcy and Augie and others over a year ago in a May meet.  Would love to reconnect.... I know I'll be down in January but hope to be there sooner.\Have a great Labor Day!



 to the SSC Judy!!  Pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink (our Bartender has been slacking lately  ),  and feel free to join in the fun!




nurse.darcy said:


> I am absolutely certain I will enjoy it and so will the rest of my entourage. And yes, I will want to go back. . . Good that you will be there.  I thought from your message that you had decided not to go cause it wasn't a passholder night. . .lol. I even rearranged my schedule at work to accommodate. I also made my guy rearrange his schedule at work as well. . .lol. Brandon is a given cause he is my son here on vacation for a couple months and except for the fact that he has applied to work at US/IOA during HHN and Disney during F&W, I am pretty sure he will be there unless he has to work.



   I'm SSSOoooooo looking forward to this.      I've even been spending a ton of time over in the US/IOA forum reading up on HHN so that we can get the most out of it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC Judy!!  Pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink (our Bartender has been slacking lately  ),  and feel free to join in the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SSSOoooooo looking forward to this.      I've even been spending a ton of time over in the US/IOA forum reading up on HHN so that we can get the most out of it.



Thank god you are spending time there.  I am counting on you for "direction". . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank god you are spending time there.  I am counting on you for "direction". . .lol.



I'm following the booze.....

....and screams.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have to tell you all. Wednesday was my first time at Orlando SeaWorld. . .San Diego version is a bit better but ya know. . .its a conservation park, similar to a zoo, so not really an amusement park. . .lol.  We decided early that we would ride Manta, Kraken, and Journey to Atlantis (a water ride).  Our first ride of the day was Manta.  Let me tell you about Manta.  They strap you in and then hang you, belly side down, from the harness.  The harness is perfect and you don't notice it except for your precarious positioning. . .the first loop is hair raising. Just expect it. . .lol.  Its a blast.

Journey To Atlantis. . .The water parts are fun but the ride is a bust overall. . .not nearly as much fun as Splash Mountain.

Kraken. . .If you like thrill rides you have to ride this.  Its all over the place.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm following the booze.....
> 
> ....and screams.....



My kind of fun. . .

My man loves me. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC Judy!!  Pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink (our Bartender has been slacking lately  ),  and feel free to join in the fun!



Lol sorry. XD

Well the job fell through. *sigh* Oh well. Such is life. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol sorry. XD
> 
> Well the job fell through. *sigh* Oh well. Such is life. Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Which one. . .Spokane I know about.  Did the Tucson one fall through as well?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Which one. . .Spokane I know about.  Did the Tucson one fall through as well?



Yep.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yep.



Well now I feel all caught up.  Obviously there is something that needs to happen.  This is your grace period to figure it all out. . .lol


----------



## ssuriano

I cannot wait to get off work tomorrow morning, get a few cases of beer, and get my pool party on.

Hope everyone's weekends are going well!


----------



## ssuriano

Woops! Double post.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ssuriano said:


> I cannot wait to get off work tomorrow morning, get a few cases of beer, and get my pool party on.
> 
> Hope everyone's weekends are going well!



Weekend is awesome.  Hope my son feels better soon.  My life is awesome.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so we have two weddings to participate in within the next 8 months.  The first is Andrea and Jerry.   I managed to dodge the whole bridesmaid thing but want to throw her an awesome wedding shower.  Her maids would do it but they are all out of town.  I am here local so all over this. December 1 is ideal because it is before the dessert party and wedding.  Opinions?  not Andrea's of course because she doesn't want it. . .too bad.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hello Everyone.  I hope you all are having a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend.  I am relaxing with a cup of coffee on my balcony before heading off for some golf in Northern Virginia.  Of course, I would rather be heading off to a round of golf at WDW.


----------



## mickeyworld

Following my pledge to myself to get back into the world of Disney Singles... and by the way... there are no other singles worth meeting... hope you all are having a wonderful holiday.  I plan to check this thread everyday to get to know everyone....  wedding, Darcy?  Are they Dis weddings????  Now that would be my total dream come true!


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> Following my pledge to myself to get back into the world of Disney Singles... and by the way... there are no other singles worth meeting... hope you all are having a wonderful holiday.  I plan to check this thread everyday to get to know everyone....  wedding, Darcy?  Are they Dis weddings????  Now that would be my total dream come true!



They aren't getting married at Disney, but they did meet through the DISboards.  So yes, another match made on the DIS. There will be some subtle Disney themes in the wedding.  As for my man's sons wedding, no Disney there. . .lol.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so we have two weddings to participate in within the next 8 months.  The first is Andrea and Jerry.   I managed to dodge the whole bridesmaid thing but want to throw her an awesome wedding shower.  Her maids would do it but they are all out of town.  I am here local so all over this. December 1 is ideal because it is before the dessert party and wedding.  Opinions?  not Andrea's of course because she doesn't want it. . .too bad.





Disney theme of course.  You can play 'pin the bouquet on Minnie'  LOL
The ideas are endless.  Pick her favorite character and build it around that but with all the wedding cutesy stuff.  


Hope everyone has a fabulous Labor Day today.  We finally broke out of the 100's and this morning it's 62 degrees.  Only in Texas!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Disney theme of course.  You can play 'pin the bouquet on Minnie'  LOL
> The ideas are endless.  Pick her favorite character and build it around that but with all the wedding cutesy stuff.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Labor Day today.  We finally broke out of the 100's and this morning it's 62 degrees.  Only in Texas!!



Brandon and I went to Aquatica yesterday and got PELTED with rain while waiting uptop of the tower for Walhalla Wave.  The rain was wind driven and pelting us like bbs.  Not fun.  However, when the rain was gone so were half the lines. . .made for a perfect afternoon.


----------



## taramoz

Hello friends, I am back from a long weekend in Denver visiting my cousin, I will try to go back and catch up today on what I have missed, but wanted to at least pop in and say hi!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello friends, I am back from a long weekend in Denver visiting my cousin, I will try to go back and catch up today on what I have missed, but wanted to at least pop in and say hi!



welcome back


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so we have two weddings to participate in within the next 8 months.  The first is Andrea and Jerry.   I managed to dodge the whole bridesmaid thing but want to throw her an awesome wedding shower.  Her maids would do it but they are all out of town.  I am here local so all over this. December 1 is ideal because it is before the dessert party and wedding.  Opinions?  not Andrea's of course because she doesn't want it. . .too bad.



 Don't forget the stripper.   gotta do the stripper.   it's like,   a requirement or something,  right?

 Thankfully I don't have any more weddings to attend after this weekend.  The one I went to Sunday was interesting,  and other than being muggy as hell for the outdoor wedding (muggyness + dress shirt == not an attractive picture once I start sweating),   it was pretty nice.       Other than the group here, I don't think I have to worry about being asked to any other weddings for QUITE awhile since I don't have many single friends left.




DisneydaveCT said:


> Hello Everyone.  I hope you all are having a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend.  I am relaxing with a cup of coffee on my balcony before heading off for some golf in Northern Virginia.  Of course, I would rather be heading off to a round of golf at WDW.



  My weekend wasn't bad.   Had a Sonic Craving on Saturday,  which prompted a drive into Lancaster....  which in turn resulted in my stopping by the Disney Store(outlet)...  which ended up having me buy 3 shirts (1 for TDB to possibly wear at MNSSHP) and matching Jack and Sally Water bottles.

Sunday was the wedding.   Kinda sucks having your potential +1 be out of state...  but oh well.   I made sure to sneak out during the bouquet/Garter throws. 

And Yesterday was just lazy.




mickeyworld said:


> Following my pledge to myself to get back into the world of Disney Singles... and by the way... there are no other singles worth meeting... hope you all are having a wonderful holiday.  I plan to check this thread everyday to get to know everyone....  wedding, Darcy?  Are they Dis weddings????  Now that would be my total dream come true!



  We need to get a lot of people from this thread active again.  Hopefully since school is restarting we might start to see people re-emerging from their non-SSC lives.  



nurse.darcy said:


> They aren't getting married at Disney, but they did meet through the DISboards.  So yes, another match made on the DIS. There will be some subtle Disney themes in the wedding.  As for my man's sons wedding, no Disney there. . .lol.



  No Disney there?!?!  Seriously?  you gotta do something about that.



taramoz said:


> Hello friends, I am back from a long weekend in Denver visiting my cousin, I will try to go back and catch up today on what I have missed, but wanted to at least pop in and say hi!



Welcome back!       You didn't miss a whole lot since it seems like most of the crowd is still hiding.   I know TDB's excuse for not being here (It's actually a valid excuse... and no...  it doesn't have to do with me.)....  But we need everybody else to show back up.


Actually... that reminds me...

CT... did you get power back yet?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Sorry I've been absent guys. Just got a lot of things going on in my life right now. I'll be around the next 2 days since I'm sick and have them off. Won't be much going out for me. Last weekend was great other thasn working the whole time. I got to see The Beach Boys with John Stamos on Saturday night and on Sunday night I saw Aaron Lewis (the lead singer for Staind) do an amazing acoustic set at a under 500 seat venue. He puts on one hell of a show thats for sure! Started getting sick on Sunday and today it turned into a full blown sinus infection, fever, migraine, sore throat. Thankfully I have antibiotics in the house. I hope this goes away soon. I left work early today because I couldn't handle being there. ugh... hope everyone else's week is going better than mine!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> No Disney there?!?!  Seriously?  you gotta do something about that.




I know. . .really. . .you would think they were adults or something.  lol.


----------



## ctnurse

Hey everyone...
Power came back sometime between Friday PM and Sat AM.  Had a great weekend, now just trying to clean up after storm and now that school has started, it is busy again.  I did lurk so I was able to keep up!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello! I'm checking in! I have a new job (yay!) and am working crazy hours.  The school year started two weeks ago and I'm playing catch up. It's crazy, but I'm excited.  Things should calm down soon. And then my WDW trip  is coming up.  September 30th can't come soon enough for me!!!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello! I'm checking in! I have a new job (yay!) and am working crazy hours.  The school year started two weeks ago and I'm playing catch up. It's crazy, but I'm excited.  Things should calm down soon. And then my WDW trip  is coming up.  September 30th can't come soon enough for me!!!



woo hoo!! totally awesome. Congrats!


----------



## ssuriano

Sorry I've been MIA everyone, dealing with the stress of being one of my grandfathers caregivers.  I've been keeping up, just haven't had much to say. 

Hope everyone's week is going well so far!


Also I'm thinking of doing a solo trip to DL early next month during the week; anyone available to hit the parks mid week?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hey everyone...
> Power came back sometime between Friday PM and Sat AM.  Had a great weekend, now just trying to clean up after storm and now that school has started, it is busy again.  I did lurk so I was able to keep up!



 Glad to hear you have power again.     Hopefully once things settle down a bit we'll get the pleasure of your SSC contributions again.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello! I'm checking in! I have a new job (yay!) and am working crazy hours.  The school year started two weeks ago and I'm playing catch up. It's crazy, but I'm excited.  Things should calm down soon. And then my WDW trip  is coming up.  September 30th can't come soon enough for me!!!



   Seems you are now up to 4 damned good reasons to look forward to this trip.

1. ME!  
2. F&W
3. MNSSHP
4. A chance to just veg and hit the hottub and relax after running around like crazy the past week.


----------



## DCTooTall

BTW....


HAPPY HUMP DAY!!


----------



## DCTooTall

And.....

Discuss....

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/rs...l-tops-rolling-stones-worst-songs-of-the-90s/




Personally....  I find the song quite amusing.

Especcially when singing along with a bunch of other DIS'ers while in line for a ride.


----------



## NJDiva

T


DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear you have power again.     Hopefully once things settle down a bit we'll get the pleasure of your SSC contributions again.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are now up to 4 damned good reasons to look forward to this trip.
> 
> 1. ME!
> 2. F&W
> 3. MNSSHP
> 4. A chance to just veg and hit the hottub and relax after running around like crazy the past week.


Hey!!!  What about me?? Hanging out with me isn't a perk?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> T
> Hey!!!  What about me?? Hanging out with me isn't a perk?



But of course....

   ...But I'm still waiting on the official word on the plans.


Actually...


Anybody else going to be in town the weekend of October 1st?   We need to figure out when/where to meet up.


----------



## TheBigE

Back in Geneva after putting over 5000 miles on my Rental Car in a month.  Thinking about Tapas tonight..just finished a nice bottle of Spanish Wine....

Hump day is over in Swiss


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Back in Geneva after putting over 5000 miles on my Rental Car in a month.  Thinking about Tapas tonight..just finished a nice bottle of Spanish Wine....
> 
> Hump day is over in Swiss



I'm wondering if i may need to swim home tonight.    I'm actually glad I'm on a 2nd floor apartment since most of the rest of my department is either dealing with basement flooding,  roads flooded out between here and home,   or both.

What's really impressive is that the river is already 5ft above normal levels and is expected to hit flood levels on Thursday.   (and this isn't exactly a skinny river...)


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> I'm wondering if i may need to swim home tonight.    I'm actually glad I'm on a 2nd floor apartment since most of the rest of my department is either dealing with basement flooding,  roads flooded out between here and home,   or both.
> 
> What's really impressive is that the river is already 5ft above normal levels and is expected to hit flood levels on Thursday.   (and this isn't exactly a skinny river...)



So you basically have a pool now at your place...you know what that means....Pool Party....get the tiki lamps out and let's go


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> So you basically have a pool now at your place...you know what that means....Pool Party....get the tiki lamps out and let's go



no pool...  though i'm guessing the drainage pit in the apartment complex is probably starting to fill up.   It hasn't stopped raining here in about 3 or 4 days now.

Even still...  if I had one,  it's starting to get too chili to really enjoy the pool party.  Last night on my way home the car was saying it was in the upper 50's.


----------



## MICKEY88

the Knoebels facebook page has current photos of the park, it's underwater right now


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the Knoebels facebook page has current photos of the park, it's underwater right now



Does that mean I can drive the boats again?!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean I can drive the boats again?!



from one end of the park to the other 



https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150777689875551.727890.207828210550


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> from one end of the park to the other
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150777689875551.727890.207828210550






I'll race you again.    I'm wondering if i'd be able to once again outrun the  in my little motor boat.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'll race you again.    I'm wondering if i'd be able to once again outrun the  in my little motor boat.



I didn't know we were racing, I held back to give you guys privacy so ya could make out under the bridges..

I didn't chase because I knew the booty on board was already spoken for


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't know we were racing, I held back to give you guys privacy so ya could make out under the bridges..
> 
> I didn't chase because I knew the booty on board was already spoken for






sadly,  there was no way to slow or stop those damned boats other than crashing it into the wall......   so no stopping for a under-bridge makeout session.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> sadly,  there was no way to slow or stop those damned boats other than crashing it into the wall......   so no stopping for a under-bridge makeout session.



you could have reached up and grabbed the bridge..LOL

well I'm outta here, gotta shut down disconnect and move my PC to the second floor..  darn rain


----------



## CoasterAddict

Back home. Great few days @WDW. Blue Zoo and Il Molino--great. Would go again even without a $25 restaurant.com gift certificate. We got to ride everything we wanted to ride--some things twice--and my friends were *almost* able to keep up with me. Bonus points for them for being ready for EMH @AK after getting back to hotel at 2am from MK.


----------



## DCTooTall

I wasn't kidding about the swimming home.  They've shut down a large portion of 83 in York County due to the flooding.

http://www.wgal.com/slideshow/weather/29108455/detail.html

Picture 10 is I83 and Market Street.....   that's actually the intersection I "NORMALLY" would be going thru tonight on my way home since I have to run down to S. York on my way home to swap some backup tapes at the headend.


----------



## ahoff

Hope you make out alright with the rain.  it has rained here for two days now.  Went into Brooklyn to see Umphreys McGee last night and it took more than double travel time, lots of flooded roads.

On the bright side, almost down to three weeks to W&D!


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Hope you make out alright with the rain.  it has rained here for two days now.  Went into Brooklyn to see Umphreys McGee last night and it took more than double travel time, lots of flooded roads.
> 
> On the bright side, almost down to three weeks to W&D!



It's pretty much been raining constantly since Sunday night here too.  They aren't talking about the "significant rainfall" stopping until after tomorrow....  and even then it'll keep raining thru the weekend. 


And I heard you on the Disney Trip.     So are we doing a meet while down there?   I know I'll be spending some time with TDB and the Diva...  And probably Darcy.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Back home. Great few days @WDW. Blue Zoo and Il Molino--great. Would go again even without a $25 restaurant.com gift certificate. We got to ride everything we wanted to ride--some things twice--and my friends were *almost* able to keep up with me. Bonus points for them for being ready for EMH @AK after getting back to hotel at 2am from MK.



OMG, CA. . .My Guy works at Il Mulino.  What night were you there?


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, CA. . .My Guy works at Il Mulino.  What night were you there?



Saturday night around 5. It was yummy. And we loved the limoncello!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Hey everyone...
> Power came back sometime between Friday PM and Sat AM.  Had a great weekend, now just trying to clean up after storm and now that school has started, it is busy again.  I did lurk so I was able to keep up!



Yay for power. . .boo for cleaning after storm, earthquake, general mayhem. . .etc. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello! I'm checking in! I have a new job (yay!) and am working crazy hours.  The school year started two weeks ago and I'm playing catch up. It's crazy, but I'm excited.  Things should calm down soon. And then my WDW trip  is coming up.  September 30th can't come soon enough for me!!!



I hope you are loving the new job.



ssuriano said:


> Sorry I've been MIA everyone, dealing with the stress of being one of my grandfathers caregivers.  I've been keeping up, just haven't had much to say.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going well so far!
> 
> 
> Also I'm thinking of doing a solo trip to DL early next month during the week; anyone available to hit the parks mid week?



Its okay, everyone seems to be quiet for some reason.



DCTooTall said:


> BTW....
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY!!



You too. . .lol.



TheBigE said:


> Back in Geneva after putting over 5000 miles on my Rental Car in a month.  Thinking about Tapas tonight..just finished a nice bottle of Spanish Wine....
> 
> Hump day is over in Swiss



Love tapas and wine.  However, boo that you are back in Geneva.  



DCTooTall said:


> I'm wondering if i may need to swim home tonight.    I'm actually glad I'm on a 2nd floor apartment since most of the rest of my department is either dealing with basement flooding,  roads flooded out between here and home,   or both.
> 
> What's really impressive is that the river is already 5ft above normal levels and is expected to hit flood levels on Thursday.   (and this isn't exactly a skinny river...)



You know, it has been raining here far more than usual, rained all day today. But its Florida and a flood or two is pretty normal.



CoasterAddict said:


> Saturday night around 5. It was yummy. And we loved the limoncello!



He was there.  Name is Tony, his backup is Monique. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> He was there.  Name is Tony, his backup is Monique. . .


Our server was Lauren. But I'll look for him the next time I'm there. My sister is crazy about limoncello so we're quite likely to work that into our game plan for January.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Our server was Lauren. But I'll look for him the next time I'm there. My sister is crazy about limoncello so we're quite likely to work that into our game plan for January.



Lauren is a sweetie.  I met her at a staff birthday party.  I have actually met quite a few of his coworkers.  Make a plan and let me know.  I would be happy to join you all for a meet up.


----------



## taramoz

So I was wondering who was around tonight?  I just got some peace and quiet and would love to catch up!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> It's pretty much been raining constantly since Sunday night here too.  They aren't talking about the "significant rainfall" stopping until after tomorrow....  and even then it'll keep raining thru the weekend.
> 
> 
> And I heard you on the Disney Trip.     So are we doing a meet while down there?   I know I'll be spending some time with TDB and the Diva...  And probably Darcy.....



We still have no rain here, crazy....


----------



## CoasterAddict

Zzzzz. Still wiped from whirlwind weekend. Hoping to be back on track by tomorrow.  

Cool trip tidbit: we got off Space Mt and hopped on the TTA--when it went through Space Mt the lights were on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Wow. Cool. Although you know, it looks more impressive in the dark.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> So I was wondering who was around tonight?  I just got some peace and quiet and would love to catch up!



I'm here....  though I'm guessing you've gone by now.   



CoasterAddict said:


> Zzzzz. Still wiped from whirlwind weekend. Hoping to be back on track by tomorrow.
> 
> Cool trip tidbit: we got off Space Mt and hopped on the TTA--when it went through Space Mt the lights were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Cool. Although you know, it looks more impressive in the dark.




I've seen it with the lights on numerous times.   

Now THIS is impressive.   Some pictures of a Flooded Hersheypark are included in this gallery.


http://www.fox43.com/entertainment/...in-central-pa-20110907,0,7792258.photogallery


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> So I was wondering who was around tonight?  I just got some peace and quiet and would love to catch up!



I'm around, just housesitting/dog watching and drinking some beers.

How have you been?


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> I'm around, just housesitting/dog watching and drinking some beers.
> 
> How have you been?



I have been well, I had gone to bed already last night before getting this, sorry!  I am ready for the weekend, supposed to BBQ with friends but a little worried about that with all the fires in the area, not sure BBQing is a safe idea!  Anyone have big plans this weekend?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I have been well, I had gone to bed already last night before getting this, sorry!  I am ready for the weekend, supposed to BBQ with friends but a little worried about that with all the fires in the area, not sure BBQing is a safe idea!  Anyone have big plans this weekend?



I have absolutely nothing planned.   It's currently going to be a nice lazy weekend,   and I'm perfectly ok with that.    (It's also the last weekend before I go on call for the 2 weeks before I head to Florida...)


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Some pictures of a Flooded Hersheypark are included in this gallery.
> 
> 
> http://www.fox43.com/entertainment/...in-central-pa-20110907,0,7792258.photogallery



I guess it's a good thing we got our trip in earlier in the summer.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I guess it's a good thing we got our trip in earlier in the summer.



how true... Knoebels is also underwater, so it's good we did our meet for both parks when we did

sad thing is, Zoo America at Hersheypark lost some animals in the flooding yesterday


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> how true... Knoebels is also underwater, so it's good we did our meet for both parks when we did
> 
> sad thing is, Zoo America at Hersheypark lost some animals in the flooding yesterday



Bright side is....


....  I hear they are going to have some nice specials on BisonBurgers next week.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Bright side is....
> 
> 
> ....  I hear they are going to have some nice specials on BisonBurgers next week.



Is it bad of me to think of Artist Point and a nice Buffalo Steak


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Bright side is....
> 
> 
> ....  I hear they are going to have some nice specials on BisonBurgers next week.



  I heard this morning they also lost some wolves,but they aren't admitting to that


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I heard this morning they also lost some wolves,but they aren't admitting to that



Hmmmm....   Did the water get that high?   the Wolves pen is actually pretty high up in the back and far from the creek.

  I can understand due to the geography the Bison's getting stuck....  Maybe even the Deer and some of the birds (like the Peacocks and white owls)...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....   Did the water get that high?   the Wolves pen is actually pretty high up in the back and far from the creek.
> 
> I can understand due to the geography the Bison's getting stuck....  Maybe even the Deer and some of the birds (like the Peacocks and white owls)...



from what I heard it was a flash flood, some of the wolves were up on the hill others down below when the water swept thru,


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> from what I heard it was a flash flood, some of the wolves were up on the hill others down below when the water swept thru,






Here's an interesting picture I just found.

It's the entrance Plaza for Hershey Park.







And some more from the park.













And ZooAmerica...


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, The pictures are crazy.  Who needs hurricanes when the weather is not cooperating.  Rain crazy. . .

A funny song comes to mind from years ago (late 70's) done by one of the original bands to sign with Maranatha Music. . .The band was called Gentle Faith and the song was "Noah's Ark".  It was a hysterical song with animal sounds and such.  Funny.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Here's an interesting picture I just found.
> 
> It's the entrance Plaza for Hershey Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more from the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ZooAmerica...



the good news is, hersheypark has a much larger waterpark, the bad news is it's not very clean water


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Today's rain in the D.C. has made bad traffic worse.  Normally it takes me about 1 hour plus to get from BWI in Baltimore to my apartment in NOVA.  This evening it took me over 3 hours...two hours for the final 5 miles.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the good news is, hersheypark has a much larger waterpark, the bad news is it's not very clean water


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man it's been dead around here! haha. Sorry to see/hear the rains are so bad back east. Hope ya'll are staying safe and dry and the water isn't causing too many issues for ya!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> the good news is, hersheypark has a much larger waterpark, the bad news is it's not very clean water



  Too bad I missed it before!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man it's been dead around here! haha. Sorry to see/hear the rains are so bad back east. Hope ya'll are staying safe and dry and the water isn't causing too many issues for ya!



  It has been incredibly dead around here.     I'm starting to wonder if maybe we are just waiting for Halloween season so we can bring out the zombies/undead.




taramoz said:


> Too bad I missed it before!



And who's fault was that?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> It has been incredibly dead around here.     I'm starting to wonder if maybe we are just waiting for Halloween season so we can bring out the zombies/undead.



I'm starting to wonder the same thing!


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> I have been well, I had gone to bed already last night before getting this, sorry!  I am ready for the weekend, supposed to BBQ with friends but a little worried about that with all the fires in the area, not sure BBQing is a safe idea!  Anyone have big plans this weekend?



How far from the fires are you?


----------



## MICKEY88

Knoebels photos
after flooding


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Knoebels-Amusement-Resort/207828210550#!/media/set/?set=a.10150780115265551.728369.207828210550


----------



## NJDiva

hey happy campers!
So the torture has ended...I am, after 4 WEEKS, headed back home! I will say that of all my projects, this, by far was the most stressful. I am so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, watching full cable and getting to drive my own car. 
I did text LaLa and she totally misses you all and is gonna try to meet up with us *(yes I did say us)* at the end of the month. she's in the middle of the house-thing but she did say she would be there Oct 1-5. so it sounds like there's gonna be a party goin' on that we all should plan for.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers!
> So the torture has ended...I am, after 4 WEEKS, headed back home! I will say that of all my projects, this, by far was the most stressful. I am so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, watching full cable and getting to drive my own car.
> I did text LaLa and she totally misses you all and is gonna try to meet up with us *(yes I did say us)* at the end of the month. she's in the middle of the house-thing but she did say she would be there Oct 1-5. so it sounds like there's gonna be a party goin' on that we all should plan for.



glad to hear your torture has ended


----------



## Natalie_89

hey ya'll .. back, fresh for a 6 month (bad) relationship .. need of cheering up


----------



## MICKEY88

Natalie_89 said:


> hey ya'll .. back, fresh for a 6 month (bad) relationship .. need of cheering up



welcome back, sorry to hear it was bad, 

you've come to the right place for cheer..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Knoebels photos
> after flooding
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Knoebels-Amusement-Resort/207828210550#!/media/set/?set=a.10150780115265551.728369.207828210550



  Did they post any new ones since last night?    I saw the aftermath photos they had posted yesterday.   (I can't access Facebook at work)



NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers!
> So the torture has ended...I am, after 4 WEEKS, headed back home! I will say that of all my projects, this, by far was the most stressful. I am so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, watching full cable and getting to drive my own car.
> I did text LaLa and she totally misses you all and is gonna try to meet up with us *(yes I did say us)* at the end of the month. she's in the middle of the house-thing but she did say she would be there Oct 1-5. so it sounds like there's gonna be a party goin' on that we all should plan for.





 Don'cha just love it when you get to go home and your next big trip is to Disney?  

So,   Do you think Lala will be joining us at MNSSHP on Sunday night?




Natalie_89 said:


> hey ya'll .. back, fresh for a 6 month (bad) relationship .. need of cheering up



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a bar stool,  pour yourself a drink,   and join in the fun!!  

Now....  were did we put that fun?  I know it was around here someplace....


----------



## Natalie_89

how is everyone ??


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> how is everyone ??



Not too bad here.    Just working and looking forward to my upcoming Disney trips.

  I did get told something today by a friend that I really wasn't expecting...  so I'm a little on edge because of that....  but beyond that I'm just peachy.


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> Not too bad here.    Just working and looking forward to my upcoming Disney trips.
> 
> I did get told something today by a friend that I really wasn't expecting...  so I'm a little on edge because of that....  but beyond that I'm just peachy.



glad to hear it


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> How far from the fires are you?



They are north of me, I'd say about 30miles, but the smoke has made its way into the city.  I have some friends living alot closer, it's scary.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> And I heard you on the Disney Trip.     So are we doing a meet while down there?   I know I'll be spending some time with TDB and the Diva...  And probably Darcy.....



Yes, have to do a meetup!  I will send you my cell#.  



NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers!
> So the torture has ended...I am, after 4 WEEKS, headed back home! I will say that of all my projects, this, by far was the most stressful. I am so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, watching full cable and getting to drive my own car.
> I did text LaLa and she totally misses you all and is gonna try to meet up with us *(yes I did say us)* at the end of the month. she's in the middle of the house-thing but she did say she would be there Oct 1-5. so it sounds like there's gonna be a party goin' on that we all should plan for.



Four weeks is a long time, welcome back to NY!  (or close to it...)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Rain has stopped, it has been nice Thursday morning.  Nothing much planned, mostly catching up on overdue chores. And there is a brewery anniversary party I would like to goto.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Natalie_89 said:


> how is everyone ??



Not bad.  DS2 managed to get stuck in his high chair at the Chinese restaurant tonight.  That was kind of traumatizing, but no lasting damage done. We did have to take apart the high chair.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers!
> So the torture has ended...I am, after 4 WEEKS, headed back home! I will say that of all my projects, this, by far was the most stressful. I am so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, watching full cable and getting to drive my own car.
> I did text LaLa and she totally misses you all and is gonna try to meet up with us *(yes I did say us)* at the end of the month. she's in the middle of the house-thing but she did say she would be there Oct 1-5. so it sounds like there's gonna be a party goin' on that we all should plan for.



Welcome home!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Don'cha just love it when you get to go home and your next big trip is to Disney?
> 
> So,   Do you think Lala will be joining us at MNSSHP on Sunday night?



yeah no kidding! I have to put in for my vacation this week so I get the time off.
she didn't commit to anything but she is aware of the weekend thing...Auggie you better hook up with us too!


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Yes, have to do a meetup!  I will send you my cell#.



 Right now it's looking like the best time for a meetup might end up being Sunday Afternoon.   I'm planning on hitting MK on Saturday for the 40th... and Lala and the Diva are both arriving that day.   The evening of the 2nd it looks like I'm doing MNSSHP with TDB and the Diva.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not bad.  DS2 managed to get stuck in his high chair at the Chinese restaurant tonight.  That was kind of traumatizing, but no lasting damage done. We did have to take apart the high chair.



 Wow....   at least it'll be an embarressing story you can tell his future GF's.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> yeah no kidding! I have to put in for my vacation this week so I get the time off.
> she didn't commit to anything but she is aware of the weekend thing...Auggie you better hook up with us too!



And word is starting to circulate that the Official WDW Twitter account posted something today about "special surprises" in store for people at the MK on 10/1.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome home!



thank you thank you!


----------



## WheelCEO

look at what staying home on a friday night can do for you.. i found this thread!


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> They are north of me, I'd say about 30miles, but the smoke has made its way into the city.  I have some friends living alot closer, it's scary.



That's crazy, stay safe!




DCTooTall said:


> Wow....   at least it'll be an embarressing story you can tell his future GF's.



My mother has far too many of those, as well as way too fond of telling them.


So it's Friday night and I'm at my grandfather's house watching ASU take on MizWho.  How's everyone else starting the weekend off?


----------



## DCTooTall

WheelCEO said:


> look at what staying home on a friday night can do for you.. i found this thread!



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and join in!   



ssuriano said:


> My mother has far too many of those, as well as way too fond of telling them.
> 
> 
> So it's Friday night and I'm at my grandfather's house watching ASU take on MizWho.  How's everyone else starting the weekend off?




I don't have to really worry about my mom spreading any stories around....

  ...  but my best friend probably has a story or three they could tell.


----------



## disney0304

Hello All,

New to this thread and it's 5:30 on a Saturday night. I think that meets the qualifications


----------



## DCTooTall

disney0304 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to this thread and it's 5:30 on a Saturday night. I think that meets the qualifications



 to the group!


----------



## taramoz

Hey, I am just chilling out tonight after having dinner with some old friends.  What are y'all up to?


----------



## ssuriano

disney0304 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to this thread and it's 5:30 on a Saturday night. I think that meets the qualifications







taramoz said:


> Hey, I am just chilling out tonight after having dinner with some old friends.  What are y'all up to?



My grandfather just passed out so I'm watching the Social Network.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hey, I am just chilling out tonight after having dinner with some old friends.  What are y'all up to?



Tonight I'm just being lazy and watching TV while chatting with a .   Beyond that....  not much is going on.    It's gonna be a lazy weekend since i go on call for the next 2 weeks,  followed by Disney.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

taramoz said:


> Hey, I am just chilling out tonight after having dinner with some old friends.  What are y'all up to?



I'm at the Orleans casino seeing my buddy Anthony Padilla feature(standup comedy) with Dustin Diamond.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm at the Orleans casino seeing my buddy Anthony Padilla feature(standup comedy) with Dustin Diamond.



LOVE DUSTIN DIAMOND!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> LOVE DUSTIN DIAMOND!!



He's hilarious! I talked to him for a bit after the show and got my picture with him. He's really down to earth.


----------



## ssuriano

Has everyone seen this (warning full WoC video) http://vimeo.com/25275761


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good Sunday morning to you all.  Sorry I haven't been my usual snarky self.  Been spending lots of time with my boy and man.  Looking forward to meeting a few peeps here at the end of the month.  HHN on 9/29 and MK on the 1st of Oct. A meet up on 10/2. . .good fun with friends. Can't wait. My boy had an interview at Sea World on Friday and has an interview at Universal on Monday.  Both are seasonal positions for their Halloween stuff.  Hope he gets one of the jobs. 

Has the rain in PA stopped finally?  Hope so.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ssuriano said:


> Has everyone seen this (warning full WoC video) http://vimeo.com/25275761



It sort of reminds me of the Fountains of Bellagio with color added.  Fortunately its Disney so a bit more flash. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Good Sunday morning to you all.  Sorry I haven't been my usual snarky self.  Been spending lots of time with my boy and man.  Looking forward to meeting a few peeps here at the end of the month.  HHN on 9/29 and MK on the 1st of Oct. A meet up on 10/2. . .good fun with friends. Can't wait. My boy had an interview at Sea World on Friday and has an interview at Universal on Monday.  Both are seasonal positions for their Halloween stuff.  Hope he gets one of the jobs.
> 
> Has the rain in PA stopped finally?  Hope so.



Yup!  Rain has stopped and there is this strange round burning thing in the sky.


----------



## TheBigE

Don't go towards the light......


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Natalie_89 said:


> hey ya'll .. back, fresh for a 6 month (bad) relationship .. need of cheering up



Sorry to hear about your bad relationship be very careful next time around and good luck.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys,
Just caught up.  Between the trip to WDW, the hurricaine, then no power for 6 days, then weekend away over Labor Day, school starting, I have been crazy busy.  Hopefully I will be better about posting, since I miss you guys.  Welcome to all the new folks.   And to all the dispeeps going to WDW at the end of the month, have a great time and please post pics, either here or on FB.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> It sort of reminds me of the Fountains of Bellagio with color added.  Fortunately its Disney so a bit more flash. . .lol.



Lol I like WoC better. Bellagio is BORING... haha. I was being a smart *** one night as I was walking behind all the people watching the fountains and was like OOOOOHHHHHH!!!! WATER!!! WOOHOO!!! hahaha People's reactions were pretty funny.

Well, I'm back to being on call again this week for 3 out of 6 days. Ugh.. I'm going to refuse shift tomorrow because the g/f is in town for her birthday and I want to spend the day with her. Hope ya'll had a great weekend! Welcome to all the newbies and welcome back to those of you who disappeared for awhile.


----------



## dismem98

Today I honor my son and his brotherhood of firefighters.  They face despair and destruction every day and than come back tomorrow to do it again. We are blessed to have these people to be in our lives every day.

Am a proud American and prouder mama!!


----------



## ssuriano

So I'm happy, I bought a Blu Ray player and the Toy Story 9 disc set... I'm in heaven.

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys,
> Just caught up.  Between the trip to WDW, the hurricaine, then no power for 6 days, then weekend away over Labor Day, school starting, I have been crazy busy.  Hopefully I will be better about posting, since I miss you guys.  Welcome to all the new folks.   And to all the dispeeps going to WDW at the end of the month, have a great time and please post pics, either here or on FB.



 I'll have my camera on me most of the trip,   so pictures will be posted on my Facebook......Just don't expect any of me.  




ssuriano said:


> So I'm happy, I bought a Blu Ray player and the Toy Story 9 disc set... I'm in heaven.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.



The one in the toy Chest?     i ended up buying that box set a few months ago.      I love my bluray player.


----------



## JMR859

Anyone here from western Mass.???


----------



## CoasterAddict

JMR859 said:


> Anyone here from western Mass.???



I'm in central MA--Worcester-ish.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm in central MA--*Worcester-ish*.



would my GPs find that if I plugged it in


----------



## TheBigE

Ok just figured out that I can access NFL game passon my iPad and then AirPlay it to my TV...Steve Jobs is a genius!!!!!


----------



## TheBigE

Also loving my Gin Martini...anyone want one?


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> Also loving my Gin Martini...anyone want one?



No Thanks, I prefer Rum


----------



## ssuriano

DCTooTall said:


> The one in the toy Chest?     i ended up buying that box set a few months ago.      I love my bluray player.



That's the one.  I'm loving that I can watch Netflix on my tv again.



TheBigE said:


> Also loving my Gin Martini...anyone want one?



I'll stick with my Jack Daniels.


----------



## MICKEY88

I tried a new drink last week,

Jack & Jack 

Calico Jack spiced Rum...mixed with Calico Jack Silver Rum

the heck with Calico Jack and Diet Coke   

Kinda like Poker,, a pair of JAcks to open..


----------



## Natalie_89

i need a glass of wine!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> That's the one.  I'm loving that I can watch Netflix on my tv again.



  I've actually become addicted to my Amazon Prime membership.   I'm streaming a ton of stuff thru the Bluray player,   and the membership also has helped....facilitate...   the large expansion of my Bluray collection over the past year.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I tried a new drink last week,
> 
> Jack & Jack
> 
> Calico Jack spiced Rum...mixed with Calico Jack Silver Rum
> 
> the heck with Calico Jack and Diet Coke
> 
> Kinda like Poker,, a pair of JAcks to open..




 Nothing like some Rum with a Rum chaser.


----------



## DefLepard

Pours Natalie_89 a wine and grabs a beer while toasting with a shot of Rum to the Pirate

Everyone enjoy

Broast to all !!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I've actually become addicted to my Amazon Prime membership.   I'm streaming a ton of stuff thru the Bluray player,   and the membership also has helped....facilitate...   the large expansion of my Bluray collection over the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like some Rum with a Rum chaser.



no chaser, poured them in the same glass together  


oh, and I finally got a skull bottle to keep  my Rum in


----------



## Natalie_89

DefLepard said:


> Pours Natalie_89 a wine and grabs a beer while toasting with a shot of Rum to the Pirate
> 
> Everyone enjoy
> 
> Broast to all !!!



thank youuuuu  wineeeeee


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> no chaser, poured them in the same glass together
> 
> 
> oh, and I finally got a skull bottle to keep  my Rum in



 The nice thing about a rum with a rum chaser,    you can be super effecient and just down them in one  glass.    you can decide when the drink ends and the chaser begins..... and you have less mess to clean up afterwards.  


It's about time you got your Skull Bottle.  Did you get a clear skull?  or one of the painted ones?



Natalie_89 said:


> thank youuuuu  wineeeeee




 Food and wineeeeeeee......     I'm really starting to get super-excited since my trip is getting so close.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow...  It took awhile...  but we FINALLY hit page 251.


Anybody remember what we said our next thread title was going to be?


----------



## NJDiva

double post....


----------



## NJDiva

NJDiva said:


> here ya go....





NJDiva said:


> Singles Social Club...we celebrate everything!
> *Singles Social Club...it's always 5 o'clock here*!
> Singles Social Club...it's party time!
> Singles Social Club...pull up a chair and join us!




I believe these were in the running...go back to page 200 and start reading


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I believe these were in the running...go back to page 200 and start reading



I'm thinking the "it's always 5 o'clock here" one is the winner.


Soooo..  i guess I'll start up the new thread sometime tomorrow.    As per usual (so our newbies know the routine),    once I've created the new thread I'll make sure i link it back here so nobody misses us.

  I'm still trying to figure out how to get the big neon sign with all the brightly flashing arrows pointing to the new location....  if anybody figures that out,   please lemme know.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I am joining in now, see everyone has their favorite beverage, I just sat down with my beer, hope you are all well!


----------



## ahoff

Beer for me too! A Blue Point Summer ale.  Most likely not available in your area.  I hope you have  some good craft beer there!

here are a number of small brewerys popping up all over LI.  Saturday night was the one year anniversery party for Great South Bay Brewing.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am joining in now, see everyone has their favorite beverage, I just sat down with my beer, hope you are all well!



Be better in a bit.   getting ready to head home for the night.


----------



## ctnurse

I'm late to the party but just poured a glass of wine!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I'm late to the party but just poured a glass of wine!



No such thing as late, you just have some catching up to do is all!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> No such thing as late, you just have some catching up to do is all!



I like the way you think!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I'm late to the party but just poured a glass of wine!





taramoz said:


> No such thing as late, you just have some catching up to do is all!





ctnurse said:


> I like the way you think!






It's kinda sad when I read a post,  mark it to reply....  then read the next post which is similar to what I was going to say,  so i mark that one.....   Only to read the 3rd post with the exact same thing I was gonna say in response to the 2nd post.


Is it any wonder why this group gets along so well?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The nice thing about a rum with a rum chaser,    you can be super effecient and just down them in one  glass.    you can decide when the drink ends and the chaser begins..... and you have less mess to clean up afterwards.
> 
> 
> It's about time you got your Skull Bottle.  Did you get a clear skull?  or one of the painted ones?



I posted a pic in the other post.

state store in HBG is trying to get one of the black with white skulls transferred for me, still working on the clear one


----------



## CoasterAddict

Just thought y'all might like to know...48 days after I began my summer road trip, my car is finally parked back at home.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I posted a pic in the other post.
> 
> state store in HBG is trying to get one of the black with white skulls transferred for me, still working on the clear one



 That's the problem with your tendency to edit posts....  I've often already replied or quoted the original version of it.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Just thought y'all might like to know...48 days after I began my summer road trip, my car is finally parked back at home.




Wow.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That's the problem with your tendency to edit posts....  I've often already replied or quoted the original version of it.
> Wow.



just keeping you on your toes..

I didn't have the pic uploaded  when I first posted


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> Just thought y'all might like to know...48 days after I began my summer road trip, my car is finally parked back at home.


Oh, and lest you think I've been vacationing for 7 weeks, the road trip ended on Aug 5.


----------



## Tramp77

This seems like a fun thread but I'm new here and a little lost! Help! Lol...


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh, and lest you think I've been vacationing for 7 weeks, the road trip ended on Aug 5.





  I kinda figured as much.  I assumed you were talking about the car that you made your first attempt to come to Hershey in.



Tramp77 said:


> This seems like a fun thread but I'm new here and a little lost! Help! Lol...




 to the group!   

Don't worry about feeling lost.  We have that effect on people.   When this thread is moving,  we can jump from topic to topic pretty quickly,  so the general rule tends to be to just jump in,  have fun,   and if you fall behind,  don't worry about feeling obligated to catch up or feel bad about replying to a message 3 topics ago.     We are all pretty laid back,  and VERY friendly,  so we enjoy having new people join in the fun.


That being said.....   It looks like we just recently hit the 250 page thread limit,   so I'll be starting up the 4th incarnation of the thread a little bit later this afternoon.  I'll post the link to the new thread once it's created so that hopefully we don't lose anyone in the transition.  (so far our track record has been pretty good.    )


----------



## Tramp77

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!
> 
> Don't worry about feeling lost.  We have that effect on people.   When this thread is moving,  we can jump from topic to topic pretty quickly,  so the general rule tends to be to just jump in,  have fun,   and if you fall behind,  don't worry about feeling obligated to catch up or feel bad about replying to a message 3 topics ago.     We are all pretty laid back,  and VERY friendly,  so we enjoy having new people join in the fun.
> 
> 
> That being said.....   It looks like we just recently hit the 250 page thread limit,   so I'll be starting up the 4th incarnation of the thread a little bit later this afternoon.  I'll post the link to the new thread once it's created so that hopefully we don't lose anyone in the transition.  (so far our track record has been pretty good.    )



Awesome...thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## NJDiva

Tramp77 said:


> This seems like a fun thread but I'm new here and a little lost! Help! Lol...



just so you know, we may refer to topics 70 pages ago and we ourselves get lost a lot. just follow the bouncing Mickey head and you'll be fine!


oh and DC, I will be making my flight arrangement this week. looks like I won't get in until late afternoon-evening so we'll have to talk about where we will meet up. and fyi, you know I take my camera everywhere so there will be pictures of you at some point of the weekend!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> just so you know, we may refer to topics 70 pages ago and we ourselves get lost a lot. just follow the bouncing Mickey head and you'll be fine!
> 
> 
> oh and DC, I will be making my flight arrangement this week. looks like I won't get in until late afternoon-evening so we'll have to talk about where we will meet up. and fyi, you know I take my camera everywhere so there will be pictures of you at some point of the weekend!



   Is it bad that you mentioned the "Bouncing Mickey Head",   and the image I got in my head was of a super drunk  doing the drunk head bob?  


Flying down on the first?   Well TDB and I are spending the day at the MK,  and have ressies for the Wishes Dessert Party.     Depending on when you are arriving,   we can probably either meet you at the resort after the park,  or the park  itself?       Feel free to text or IM me and we can try and figure things out.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Is it bad that you mentioned the "Bouncing Mickey Head",   and the image I got in my head was of a super drunk  doing the drunk head bob?
> 
> 
> Flying down on the first?   Well TDB and I are spending the day at the MK,  and have ressies for the Wishes Dessert Party.     Depending on when you are arriving,   we can probably either meet you at the resort after the park,  or the park  itself?       Feel free to text or IM me and we can try and figure things out.



love the dessert party!! I think I will be in park mode at that point so I can just meet you in the park at some point!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Is it bad that you mentioned the "Bouncing Mickey Head",   and the image I got in my head was of a super drunk  doing the drunk head bob?
> .



that's better than the vision I had


----------



## DCTooTall

The New Thread has been created!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2799025


Sadly,  I don't think I have my neon sign,   so you will just have to take this as the announcement with all the arrows and pointing going on.


Hopefully everybody will make it over there and we won't lose anyone in the transition.


----------

